# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Donald Trump soutenu par JM Lepen et le Ku Klux Klan

## Mingolito

*Donald Trump soutenu par JM Lepen et le Ku Klux Klan*
Du beau monde !






> French far-right patriarch Jean-Marie Le Pen, kicked out of his own party for xenophobic and anti-Semitic comments, has given controversial US Republican presidential hopeful Donald Trump the thumbs up, just a day after Trump was endorsed by Ku Klux Klan.
> 
>     'France just isn't what it was,' says Donald Trump (11 Feb 16)
>     Hostages: Le Pen hints at Homeland scenario (31 Oct 13)
> 
> "If I was American I would vote for Donald Trump... may God protect him," tweeted the fiery 87-year-old founder of the National Front, now led by his daughter Marine.
> 
> Le Pen was booted out of the party after a bitter feud with his daughter over his continued inflammatory, racist and xenophobic comments while she tries to polish the FN's image to lure voters.
> 
> ...


Pour mmoire : 




> Spcialiste de la phrase-choc gnralement  la fois raciste, homophobe et rvisionniste, Le Pen pre nous a offert en soixante annes de carrire un certain nombre de perles inoubliables. Pour vous, on a rpertori les meilleures pires, histoire d'y repenser de temps, en temps, comme dans un isoloir. C'est souvent facho et nausabond,  ne pas lire avant de manger. C'est Jean-Marie.
> 
> "Le sidaque [...] est contagieux par sa transpiration, ses larmes, sa salive, son contact. C'est une espce de lpreux." (1987)
> Jean-Marie, docteur et visionnaire.
> 
> "Monsieur Durafour-crmatoire, merci de cet aveu." (2 septembre 1988)
> Le calembour, de bon got en plus. Une certaine ide de la classe.
> 
> "La premire usine quil faut faire en France, cest une usine  couilles !" (2012)
> ...

----------


## Gunny

Les autoritaires et droites extrmes se serrent les coudes et se congratulent entre eux (du moins jusqu'au moment o ils doivent effectivement travailler ensemble). Pas nouveau ni tonnant malheureusement.

----------


## GPPro

Euh Trump n'est ni autoritaire ni extrme droite, juste populiste (et un brin crtin  mon avis  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## el_slapper

> Euh Trump n'est ni autoritaire ni extrme droite, juste populiste (et un brin crtin  mon avis ).


C'est surtout un troll. Que les gens ont pris au srieux, et qui a fini par se prendre au srieux lui aussi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh Trump n'est ni autoritaire ni extrme droite, juste populiste (et un brin crtin  mon avis ).


Je ne pense pas qu'un millionnaire qui soit devenu milliardaire soit un crtin, bien au contraire. En tout cas, face  ses concurrents  droite il n'y a pas photo, il est bien au dessus du lot.
Et face  ses concurrents  gauche aussi, mais c'est une opinion personnelle.

Esprons qu'il ne se couche pas comme Ron Paul.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne pense pas qu'un millionnaire qui soit devenu milliardaire soit un crtin, bien au contraire. En tout cas, face  ses concurrents  droite il n'y a pas photo, il est bien au dessus du lot.
> Et face  ses concurrents  gauche aussi, mais c'est une opinion personnelle.
> 
> Esprons qu'il ne se couche pas comme Ron Paul.


Tu peux tre trs bon dans certains domaines et tre un crtin quand mme hein... Ca n'a rien  voir.

----------


## ddoumeche

Mais crtin certainement pas... parvenu et nouveau riche  la limite.

----------


## GPPro

> Mais crtin certainement pas... parvenu et nouveau riche  la limite.


Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est un gosse de riche... Intresse toi  son CV plutt qu' tes ides reues.

----------


## Zirak

De toutes faons, qu'il soit fils de riche, parvenu ou nouveau riche, y'a rien de tout a qui soit incompatible avec le fait d'tre un crtin...  ::roll:: 

Je pense que sur le "crtin" vous n'tes pas sur la mme dfinition l, pour ddoumeche cela serait plus sur le niveau intellectuel (et la ne connaissant pas le bonhomme, je ne saurais dire, donc effectivement, on pourrait dire qu'il n'est pas compltement dbile), alors que si j'ai bien compris, GPPro tait peut-tre plus dans le sens que c'est un crtin vu les ides qu'il promeut (mais du coup, l, c'est trs subjectif, et vu les gots de ddoumeche, vous ne serez jamais d'accord sur ce point).  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> De toutes faons, qu'il soit fils de riche, parvenu ou nouveau riche, y'a rien de tout a qui soit incompatible avec le fait d'tre un crtin... 
> 
> Je pense que sur le "crtin" vous n'tes pas sur la mme dfinition l, pour ddoumeche cela serait plus sur le niveau intellectuel (et la ne connaissant pas le bonhomme, je ne saurais dire, donc effectivement, on pourrait dire qu'il n'est pas compltement dbile), alors que si j'ai bien compris, GPPro tait peut-tre plus dans le sens que c'est un crtin vu les ides qu'il promeut (mais du coup, l, c'est trs subjectif, et vu les gots de ddoumeche, vous ne serez jamais d'accord sur ce point).


J'ai pas spcialement envie de perdre du temps  lire la bio de ce type, mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il a russi  faire 0 tude dans un pays o le portefeuille de son papa lui ouvre les portes de Harvard et consorts... A condition de ne pas tre trop crtin  ::mouarf::  De plus sa fortune vient de l'immobilier, avec pour point de dpart un "prt" de papa, enfin bref, y'a rien qui milite pour un QI suprieur  la moyenne chez ce brave monsieur  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Bah il a eu un diplme d'conomie dans une universit inconnue de Pennsylvanie, aprs je ne doute pas de ses talents d'entrepreneurs immobiliers et de sa possible "tchatche" commerciale.

Par contre quand on lit son wiki, y'a des trucs marrants :




> En 2010, il devient _docteur honoris causa_ en administration des entreprises de l'universit Robert Gordon le rcompensant pour sa carrire en tant qu'homme d'affaires. *Il se fait retirer son titre en 2015, aprs sa proposition controverse d'interdire temporairement l'accs des musulmans au territoire amricain*





> Il possdait sa propre mission, The Celebrity Apprentice, *mais la perdit, ainsi que tous les autres contrats avec la chaine NBC,  la suite de propos sur la communaut hispanique dans le cadre des primaires rpublicaines de 2016*





> Il s'oppose  la modification du deuxime amendement de la Constitution des tats-Unis et se montre gnralement hostile  une rglementation plus stricte concernant la possession et la vente d'armes  feu67.* Aprs les attentats du 13 novembre 2015 en France et la fusillade de San Bernardino en Californie le 2 dcembre 2015, il estime que  si les gens avaient t arms, ils auraient pu se dfendre*


(ou cela aurait pu faire plus de blesss avec les balles perdues  ::aie:: )





> Il promet de limiter les dlocalisations et daugmenter les taxes sur les produits imports, et s'oppose aux grands accords de libre-change tels que l'accord de partenariat transpacifique et le partenariat transatlantique de commerce et d'investissement, estimant qu'ils ne crent pas demplois64.
> 
> Il estime que les salaires sont trop levs, et s'oppose  un relvement du salaire minimum lgal


(Ah ben, il pourrait tre copain  la fois avec deuche et  la fois avec Fcharton  ::mouarf:: )




> Donald Trump n'est oppos ni au Medicare ni au Medicaid : *il explique que sous sa prsidence, les tats-Unis seront  si riches  quil sera inutile de les remettre en cause*


(en fait, c'est le cousin amricain de FA...)


etc etc

Ca dtend comme lecture en fin de journe.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

Soit il est trs con, soit il prends les gens pour des cons.

Si on met le nez dans ses affaires on constate que c'est plutt un genre d'escroc.

Que veux il tirer de tout cela ? peut tre la mme chose que bush junior quand il avais organis une guerre au profit d'une socit prive qui tait sous contrat.

Bref un nouveau bush qui veux escroquer l'tat, en pire en encore plus dmago.

Il promet la Lune, comme hollande et d'autre l'ont fait en France, et  la fin de son manda il aura piqu des milliards dans la caisse via des socits crans et la situation sera encore empire, mme scnario qu'en France, en plus grotesque.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est un gosse de riche... Intresse toi  son CV plutt qu' tes ides reues.





> J'ai pas spcialement envie de perdre du temps  lire la bio de ce type, mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il a russi  faire 0 tude dans un pays o le portefeuille de son papa lui ouvre les portes de Harvard et consorts... A condition de ne pas tre trop crtin  De plus sa fortune vient de l'immobilier, avec pour point de dpart un "prt" de papa, enfin bref, y'a rien qui milite pour un QI suprieur  la moyenne chez ce brave monsieur


Oh le ....
Question ides reues, vous n'avez pas beaucoup de leons  donner, puisque ce brave monsieur a un bachelor of economics et un Doctora Honoris Cosa.
Son papa lui a sans doute mis le pied  l'trier, mais il du aussi payer son ducation, ce qui est la moindre des choses via  vis de ses enfants.
Enfin, comme vous, vous ne finirez jamais millionnaire visiblement, ca ne vous concerne pas car tous les millionnaires et leur engeance sont au mieux des dlinquants n'est ce pas, y compris celui a a fond l'entreprise commercialisant le microprocesseur de votre PC.

Oui sur le dsaccord de fond, cela vient de que ce GGPro doit avoir des racines italiennes ou espagnoles ou porter le voile, et a fait sien le postulat marxiste selon lequel USA doivent accueillir toute l'immigration clandestine sud amricaine. XXXX terre d'accueil, blah blah
Cela permet en plus de dtruire le syndicalisme et de rduire les salaires, c'est un bon plan des socialistes gauche librale a.
Et ce mme si les USA ont dsormais plus de prisonniers que l'URSS sous Staline. Un vrai trs bon plan de gauche la troisime voie donc




> Aprs les attentats du 13 novembre 2015 en France et la fusillade de San Bernardino en Californie le 2 dcembre 2015, il estime que  si les gens avaient t arms, ils auraient pu se dfendre


Ce n'est pas faux, sauf  prtendre qu'accepter de laisser les policiers arms en dehors des heures de services est une imbcilit qui fera plus de victimes parmi les civils que les terroristes eux-mmes.
De toute faon : 
1/ il ne va pas aller contre les intrts de la NRA sauf  vouloir se suicider politiquement
2/ il ne fait de clip de campagne le montrant tirant  la M16 pour cuire du jambon comme Ted Cruz.
3/ le fond du problme est que la recherche publique sur la violence par armes  feu est interdite aux USA.




> Si on met le nez dans ses affaires on constate que c'est plutt un genre d'escroc.


 tu veux dire qu'il ne paye pas l'ISF lui non plus ?

PS : Comme Nicolas Sarkozy et VGE, il figure sur la liste des ennemis de l'Ukraine,

----------


## GPPro

> Oh le ....
> Question ides reues, vous n'avez pas beaucoup de leons  donner, puisque ce brave monsieur a un bachelor of economics et un Doctora Honoris Cosa.


Honoris Cosa Nostra ? (blague pourrie mise  part, renseigne toi sur ce que veut dire ce titre ronflant... O sinon lis le post de Zirak o il signale comment il a perdu ce "diplme"  ::mouarf:: ) Le reste ne vaut pas franchement la peine que je prenne le temps d'y rpondre  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Honoris Cosa Nostra ? (blague pourrie mise  part, renseigne toi sur ce que veut dire ce titre ronflant... O sinon lis le post de Zirak o il signale comment il a perdu ce "diplme" ) Le reste ne vaut pas franchement la peine que je prenne le temps d'y rpondre


Exact, ca n'en vaut pas la peine

----------


## Grogro

Ca fait six mois qu'on prend tous - et moi le premier - Trump de haut, comme un guignol, un clown et un troll bon pour occuper le devant de la scne le temps qu'un super PAC n'impose le candidat des lites de Washington (Bush frre puis Rubio). On s'est royalement plants. Cette lection ne ressemble  aucune autre. D'ailleurs ct dmocrate Sanders continue sa perce mme si le vote ethnique le handicape fortement (80% des noirs dmocrates ont vot Clinton hier). Le fait que lui aussi atteigne ses scores sans super PAC, sans le moindre soutien mdiatique, est marquant. Particulirement dans un pays o, encore plus qu'en France, les mass-mdias font l'opinion publique.

Trump est galement totalement en porte--faux avec l'idologie du parti rpublicain. Il est relativement isolationniste (mais il est impossible de savoir ce qu'il pense rellement), a des ides sociales trs pousses pour les USA : taxation des hauts revenus, hausse du salaire minimum, pro scurit sociale. Pas ou peu religieux galement. Jusqu'o ira-t-il, grande question.

----------


## GPPro

Putain je regarde son programme conomique et il est 10 fois plus  gauche que le PS... Dommage que sur le reste il soit plus proche du FN  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> Trump est galement totalement en porte--faux avec l'idologie du parti rpublicain. Il est relativement isolationniste (mais il est impossible de savoir ce qu'il pense rellement), a des ides sociales trs pousses pour les USA : taxation des hauts revenus, *hausse du salaire minimum*, pro scurit sociale. Pas ou peu religieux galement. Jusqu'o ira-t-il, grande question.


Je ne sais pas o tu as trouv tout a, mais rien que sur la partie en gras, il te contredit lui-mme :

http://uk.businessinsider.com/donald...5-11?r=US&IR=T

Au niveau des taxes, j'ai vu qu'il avait propos de simplifier les tranches, et de supprimer les impts sur les socits, par contre j'ai pas encore vu le fait de plus taxer les hauts-revenus.

Quand  la scurit sociale, il n'est pas "pro", il s'en fou. Par contre oui, pour tout ce qui est planning familial, ou avortement, il est plus ouvert que ses copains rpublicains.

----------


## Grogro

Le problme c'est que Trump ne cesse de se contredire lui-mme d'une interview  l'autre, d'une semaine  l'autre. Mme s'il y a des constances (dfendre les intrts des petits blancs dclasss de l'Amrique profonde face aux puissances conomiques et politique des grandes mtropoles, haine des latinos), il est trs difficile  suivre. J'ai quand mme clairement le souvenir de l'avoir entendu dfendre Medicare et Medicaid, tout comme une imposition plus progressive quand la "flat tax" est le leitmotiv habituel de la droite amricaine.

Sur sa politique trangre par exemple je suis largu. Un coup je l'ai cru interventionniste, un coup je l'ai cru isolationniste. Qui est Donald Trump ? Au final, j'en sais foutrement rien. Et a m'agace.

----------


## Mingolito

Il peu avoir un programme dbile et raconter n'importe quoi, tant qu'il dis "dehors les arabes" a passe... Pareil avec le FN en France...

----------


## GPPro

> Il peu avoir un programme dbile et raconter n'importe quoi, tant qu'il dis "dehors les arabes" a passe... Pareil avec le FN en France...


Lui c'est plutt "dehors les mexicains"  ::mouarf::  Mais bon sur le fond t'as raison, c'est le populisme de base  ::(:

----------


## Grogro

Voil du nouveau en ce qui concerne les propositions de Trump sur la rforme du "healthcare system" et il fait encore une fois le grand cart :

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b0ffe6f8e834f1

Et la chronique d'un commentateur conservateur sur slate US : http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...t_back_to.html

----------


## ddoumeche

Ca ne pose aucun problme, d'autant qu'on ne parle pas de citoyens amricains mais d'illgaux.
De plus, c'est une question interne des Zusa, rien qui ne change notre quotidien.

Le journal The American Conservative, qu'on pourrait situer  droite tendance non interventionniste, publie une notation du bellicisme suppos des candidats. Note allant de A (pacifiste)  F (belliciste) :




Sans surprise, la plupart est jug assez voir trs bellicistes, Bernie Sanders tant jug le plus pacifiste, Trump et Kasich dans la moyenne.
De manire ironique, tous les reprsentants des "minorits", que ce soit les hispaniques (Rubio, le cubain), les femmes (Clinton), des afros (Carson) sont jugs comme les plus bellicistes.
Les no-cons ayant dj annoncs qu'ils soutiendraient Clinton. 
Comme quoi, les minorits sont parfois les plus vnaux et les plus dangereux, n'est ce-pas.

----------


## Grogro

Cette notation est assez curieuse.

Au cours des derniers mois, j'avais peru Rubio comme l'un des moins interventionnistes (aprs Trump), et Clinton comme la plus cingle des va-t-en guerre, trs proche des no-conservateurs, en grande partie responsable de la dstabilisation de la Libye, de la Syrie et de l'Ukraine.

----------


## ddoumeche

Rubio est le fils d'un migr cubain, et on connait pertinemment la position de cette communaut en ce qui concerne Cuba et leur alliance avec Isral sur les questions de politique internationale.

----------


## Grogro

Sur le sisme du Super Tuesday : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...epublicain.php

Il y a quelques semaines, on prenait Rubio pour un modr raisonnable. Erreur.

----------


## GPPro

> Il y a quelques semaines, on prenait Rubio pour un modr raisonnable. Erreur.


Les mdias franais sont faits par des crtins, ils avaient leur mchant avec Trump, donc forcment les autres taient gentils...

----------


## el_slapper

> Sur le sisme du Super Tuesday : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...epublicain.php
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines, on prenait Rubio pour un modr raisonnable. Erreur.


Merci pour le lien. Trs instructif.

D'ailleurs, mme Kasich n'a rien d'un modr raisonnable. C'est juste en comparaison qu'il donne cette impression.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les mdias franais sont faits par des crtins, ils avaient leur mchant avec Trump, donc forcment les autres taient gentils...


Les mdias franais sont pour la plupart dpendants d'annonceurs de l'oligarchie financire, et possds par des capitaux trangers. 
Ils ont donc leurs oeillres, mais jamais ils ne vont prsenter les choses de manire neutre.
Si tant est que la neutralit existe dans la presse.

----------


## Grogro

Heu "l'oligarchie financire" qui chapeaute la quasi totalit des mdias franais, elle est franaise justement. Et copine avec l'tat, quelque que soit sa couleur politique. La concentration des mdias tait dj un problme majeur il y a une dizaine d'annes 2005 (et responsable de la perce express de Sarkozy, tout comme de sa chute encore plus rapide), elle n'a fait que s'acclrer depuis. Tu as raison de le souligner, mais ce sont des oligarques franais qui possdent nos mdias : Lagardre, Bouygues, Dassault, Bollor, Drahi, le trio Berger, Niel et Pigasse. 

Des industriels qui esprent ainsi acheter leur communication donc. Il n'existe pas en France de groupe comparable  celui de Murdoch. Murdoch a d'ailleurs essay de percer chez nous il y a quelques annes, il s'est cass les dents.

----------


## Mingolito

Et mdiapart ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Heu "l'oligarchie financire" qui chapeaute la quasi totalit des mdias franais, elle est franaise justement. Et copine avec l'tat, quelque que soit sa couleur politique. La concentration des mdias tait dj un problme majeur il y a une dizaine d'annes 2005 (et responsable de la perce express de Sarkozy, tout comme de sa chute encore plus rapide), elle n'a fait que s'acclrer depuis. Tu as raison de le souligner, mais ce sont des oligarques franais qui possdent nos mdias : Lagardre, Bouygues, Dassault, Bollor, Drahi, le trio Berger, Niel et Pigasse. 
> 
> Des industriels qui esprent ainsi acheter leur communication donc. Il n'existe pas en France de groupe comparable  celui de Murdoch. Murdoch a d'ailleurs essay de percer chez nous il y a quelques annes, il s'est cass les dents.


Encore une fois, tu es superficiel (et ce sans doute parce que tu as lu un article "sur le ton circulez y'a rien  voir" ?) 
A qui appartiennent Bouguyes, Lagardre, ou Libration.

----------


## Grogro

Pour ceux que cela intresse, le dernier rebondissement du feuilleton des primaires rpublicaines : https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...a31_story.html

Ce qui se passe est incroyablement trange. Est-ce que l'establishment rpublicain va tenter de contrler Trump (c'est possible, il est mallable), ou vont-ils pousser Cruz (qui est plus dangereux que Trump encore)  tout prix jusqu'au risque d'un putsch contre la base du parti lors de la convention ? 

Il y a une ptition qui circule pour autoriser le port d'arme lors de cette convention rpublicaine, avec dj plus de 20000 signatures. Risque de scurit majeur vident, surtout si a tourne au vinaigre. Cette ptition place le parti rpublicain face  un choix cornlien devant leur sectarisme pro-armes. Et comme j'ignore qui se cache derrire cette ptition, moi j'ai envie de penser que quelqu'un prpare un coup de force.

----------


## Grogro

Nous sommes en aot, Trump et Clinton ont t nomins et la dernires ligne droite approche. Difficile  dire o on en est au niveau des sondages. Clinton est plus impopulaire que jamais, Trump est totalement incontrlable, en roue libre totale, et n'a cess d'insulter la plupart des communauts. Sa perce dans les sondage n'obit  aucune logique, les plus rcents semblerait indiquer un retournement de la lune de miel.

Une analyse intressante de l'impact de la perce de Trump sur le parti de l'lphant : http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...t_is_that.html

----------


## ManusDei

Je me demande si c'est pas un peu la mme situation que chez nous, avec Sarkozy et Hollande qui semblent bien dcids  se reprsenter.

----------


## el_slapper

Oui, enfin Sarkozy et Hollande(et Clinton, d'ailleurs) ont quand mme un certain contrle de leur discours. Ils disent presque autant de btises que Trump, mais eux, au moins ils savent pourquoi ils les disent.

L ou Trump est diffrent, c'est qu'il ne se pose pas de questions. Il dit ce qu'il a envie de dire, a lui fait de l'audience, et il est heureux de troller avec succs. Gagner serait un bonus pour lui, mais ce n'est pas l'objectif ultime, pour lui. L'objectif, c'est d'avoir de l'audience. Et comme son style, euh, spontan, pour rester poli, marche, il continue, c'est tout. Les autres ont un langage totalement polic et prpar. Mme les Le Pen ou les trostkystes ont un discours bien prpar, bien huil. Lui n'en a pas besoin. Ca rend la campagne difficille  prdire - mme si ses remarques dsobligeantes sur la famille d'un vtran tomb au combat risquent d'tre sa premire vraie erreur.

----------


## Grogro

> L ou Trump est diffrent, c'est qu'il ne se pose pas de questions. Il dit ce qu'il a envie de dire, a lui fait de l'audience, et il est heureux de troller avec succs. Gagner serait un bonus pour lui, mais ce n'est pas l'objectif ultime, pour lui. L'objectif, c'est d'avoir de l'audience. Et comme son style, euh, spontan, pour rester poli, marche, il continue, c'est tout. Les autres ont un langage totalement polic et prpar. Mme les Le Pen ou les trostkystes ont un discours bien prpar, bien huil. Lui n'en a pas besoin. Ca rend la campagne difficille  prdire - mme si ses remarques dsobligeantes sur la famille d'un vtran tomb au combat risquent d'tre sa premire vraie erreur.


A chaque fois qu'il a dpass les bornes depuis que cette endive s'est lance dans l'arne, j'ai pens qu'il faisait une erreur fatale. Il n'en a jamais t rien. Auparavant, il avait trouv le moyen de cracher  la gueule de John McCain, hros du 'nam, prisonnier de guerre pendant plus de 5 ans, tortur. Le genre d'attaque qui, au vu la sensibilit pidermique des rpublicains  la question des PoW et des anciens combattants, aurait du tre fatale  Trump, lui qui s'est planqu pendant toute la guerre du Vietnam. Aprs ses attaques contre Fox News, la dclaration de guerre des trs puissants frres Koch contre Trump, j'ai pens qu'il tait cuit. 

On a finalement un candidat rpublicain isolationniste, protectionniste, qui rve de dmanteler l'OTAN, et qui n'est mme pas religieux. Qui aurait pu prvoir un scnario pareil ? Moi j'avais mis connement pour une victoire de Bush ou de Rubio. Deux catholiques hispanophones capable de faire basculer des latinos qui sont socialement conservateurs et trs religieux, mais qui votent dmocrates. Mauvais calcul.  ::aie::  

Alors au point o on en est, une victoire de Trump en novembre ne me parait plus si improbable que a.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Soit il est trs con, soit il prends les gens pour des cons.
> 
>  Si on met le nez dans ses affaires on constate que c'est plutt un genre d'escroc.


Tu touches la vrit du doigt :un escroc politique qui prends les citoyens pour des demeurs en politique ,qui croient  tous les bobards !!!
Cette exprience lui vient de son mtier d'entrepreneur car il sait jauger convenablement le nombre incalculable d'absurdits qu'on peut enfoncer dans la cervelle d'un client ordinaire !!!
Comme le fait observer J.Schumpeter justement la rationalit du citoyen ordinaire s'vanouit totalement quand il s'agit de choses politiques !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour  Mingolito

En ce qui concerne JM Lepen ,il faut mettre nanmoins   son crdit politique d'tre consquent dans  ses discours politiques !!!
Le serait-il  s'il accdait  au pouvoir ? Rien n'est moins sur !!!

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Alors au point o on en est, une victoire de Trump en novembre ne me parait plus si improbable que a.


Moi non plus, mais ce faux-pas a clairement stopp sa remonte aprs que Clinton aie bnfici de l'effet convention. Qui en plus lui a rapport 7 points, l ou c'est normalement 3 ou 4(ce que Trump a gagn, le standard). Il n'a pas encore perdu, mais c'est sa concurrente qui est en position favorable. C'est la premire fois de la course qu'il ne semble pas en tte.

Mais si tu penses qu'il est tellement imprvisible qu'il peut encore retourner la situation, alors je souscris  ton analyse. Il marque le pas, mais peut encore nous sortir des trucs de son chapeau.  ::aie::  . On est en Aout, Novembre est loin. Aprs tout, Ben Carson a perdu 20 points en un seul mois, et tout cingl qu'il est, il a moins de casseroles que Clinton.

----------


## psychadelic

> Je ne pense pas qu'un millionnaire qui soit devenu milliardaire soit un crtin, bien au contraire.


Donc, selon toi, le fait d'tre capable d'amasser des millions rend impossible le fait d'tre un crtin ?

Srieux   ::ptdr:: 

Et dire qu'il y a une ptition en ce moment pour lui faire passer un examen psychiatrique  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Non ce n'est pas un crtin. C'est un menteur, un voleur et probablement un pervers narcissique totalement dnue de moralit, mais clairement pas un crtin. C'est un renard rus aux dents qui rayent le parquet et qui est prt  tout pour parvenir  ses fins.

----------


## Grogro

L'volution de l'Amrique vue par Kirk Douglas, bientt 100 ans (je ne savais mme pas qu'il tait encore en vie !) : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b08cb1409749f2

Loin des fantasmes de la classe mdiatique franchouillarde, je suis convaincu depuis longtemps que Trump va l'emporter. Je ne comprend pas et je n'arrive pas  concevoir comment c'est possible pour de simples raisons d'arithmtique lectorale, mais c'est ce qui va se passer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc, selon toi, le fait d'tre capable d'amasser des millions rend impossible le fait d'tre un crtin ?
> 
> Srieux  
> 
> Et dire qu'il y a une ptition en ce moment pour lui faire passer un examen psychiatrique


Clairement. A ce jeu l ils sont deux, vu les centaines de millions de la fondation Clinton. Quand Trump parlait de la corruption de la candidate, speech qui a vraiment lanc la campagne, il savait de quoi il parlait.

L'ostracisation psychiatrique est un grand classique des rgime totalitaires sovitiques, il est inquitant que lestablishment y ait recourt. Mais on n'est plus  une ignominie prt, sachant que sont diffus en prime time les clips de propagande d'gorgeurs d'enfants d'Alep, n'est-ce pas. Ce qui commence  se savoir.
La classe politique est  ce point enrage qu'elle refuse qu'un candidat de la tl ralit leur coupe l'herbe sous le pied. Les gens avaient t choques par le meurtre de JFK, maintenant certains applaudiraient. Comme quoi la barbarie a bien change de camp, drle d'poque.

Quand madame Clinton passera un examen psychiatrique et surtout mdical indpendant, et alors je ne pense pas de Donald Trump pourra y objecter.
On verra surtout que ce sont deux narcissiques avec des go dmesurs, enfin si Hillary ne nous fait pas un nouveau malaise.
Cela n'arrivera jamais bien sur car il ne fait pas toujours bon de s'opposer  la "famille" Clinton (je te fais la version soft  ::mrgreen:: ) comme ce bon docteur Drew (un libertarien), licenci sec de CNN, nous le rappelle :

https://youtu.be/6e3ARRQpyzA?t=1m10s (tu peux mettez les sous-titres, c'est savoureux).

Il s'en tire bien le monsieur, il aurait pu avoir un accident comme d'autres.
Que les Zusa fassent dj passer un test de QI  leur candidat, cela nous vitera sans doute un second Georges Walker Bush.





> L'volution de l'Amrique vue par Kirk Douglas, bientt 100 ans (je ne savais mme pas qu'il tait encore en vie !) : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b08cb1409749f2
> 
> Loin des fantasmes de la classe mdiatique franchouillarde, je suis convaincu depuis longtemps que Trump va l'emporter. Je ne comprend pas et je n'arrive pas  concevoir comment c'est possible pour de simples raisons d'arithmtique lectorale, mais c'est ce qui va se passer.


Il est encore en vie mais un peu snile. Dire que Trump c'est Hitler, c'est bien tir par les cheveux, c'ets pour faire peur  mamie... dans ce cas, Hillary c'est Hirohito ?
Dans le mme genre, on a de Niro qui a fait une sortie comme quoi Trump tait un "cochon" dgueulasse parce qu'il disait attraper les femmes par la ch..te (oh un homme qui en a une paire  ::calim2:: ):




On lui a videmment rappel qu'il tait mle dans une sale histoire de prostitution avec des mineures, et qu'il sortait avec des stars du porno.

Je ne sais si Trump va gagner mais :
 sa position anti-dlocalisation/anti-globalisation lui a apport normment de soutient. En gros, il prconise d'inverser la politique conomique et de taxer  40% les produits des entreprises amricaines dlocalisant au Mexique ou ailleurs. 
le patriotisme conomique, on dirait du Montebourg. Essayer de faire a ici, c'est impossible sauf  quitter l'UE ( ::mrgreen:: ) les tats-unis ont un grave problme de criminalit, avec un taux d'incarcration digne de l'URSS stalinienne et ils reoivent des millions d'immigrants chaque anne.
ce que personne ne dit est que le fameux mur que Trump veut faire riger entre les Etats-Unis et le Mexique a t vot et financ par le Congrs, et construit au tiers. la classe politique et les journalistes sont devenus extrmement mal vus, avec un niveau de popularit quivalent aux prostitues. C'est  mon avis insultant pour les femmes de petite vertu mais comprhensible vu l'tat conomique et industriel du pays. sans parler de la guerre avec le radicalisme islamique instrumentalis d'un cot et son soutien de l'autre cot, la schizophrnie totale. et finalement HiroHito Hillary veut se confronter militairement  la Russie sur la question syrienne, ce qui provoque une vague d'angoisse dans la population car on sait comment ce genre de chose se termine :


C'est sans doute pourquoi les noconservateurs qui nous ont vendu l'Irak soutiennent  fond Hillary et les militaires soutiennent the Donald. 
Aprs tout, rien de tel qu'une petite expdition facile militaire pour mettre les problmes sociaux sous le tapis. On se souvient de notre rapide et glorieuse aventure en 1870, que les parisiens ont eu l'opportunit d'apprcier.

Bref, cela sera tre trs instructif pour les prsidentielles de 2017.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est peut tre pas le lien original et on doit surement trouver cette vido sous titr en franais, il s'agit d'une intervention du ralisateur de documentaire Michael Moore qui explique pourquoi le peuple vote pour Trump :



En gros, a commence avec l'histoire de Trump qui dit aux chefs d'entreprise qui ont dlocalis leur production en dehors des USA, qu'il va mettre tellement de taxe de douane que personne nachtera leur produits.
Donc dj a a parle aux ouvriers qui ont vu toute l'industrie US seffondrer.
L'ouvrier qui a perdu son job, sa maison, sa femme et ses enfants est touch par a.

Les tasuniens en ont marre des mdias, des hommes politiques, de wall street, etc.
Trump est dtest par tout ceux la.

Du coup a fait : lennemi de mon ennemi est mon ami.

Je raconte mal et je n'ai plus trop la vido en tte.
Mais je trouve qu'elle permet de comprendre pourquoi Trump est populaire aux USA.

Trump est soutenu par personne sauf le peuple.
C'est exactement l'inverse de'Hillary, c'est marrant ^^

----------


## Grogro

Michael Moore est toujours un peu outrancier mais souvent lucide. Je pense qu'il a rellement compris ce qui se passe aux USA et quel en est l'enjeu. Une victoire de Clinton serait un dsastre (pas forcment pour les raisons que l'on croit), une victoire de Trump serait aussi un dsastre (pour l'image miroir des mmes raisons). Je pense de toutes faon que quelque soit leur personnalit, ils se laisseraient tout deux manipuler par le complexe militaro-industriel. A mon avis a sera explosif ds le lendemain du scrutin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils se laisseraient tout deux manipuler par le complexe militaro-industriel.


Clinton bosse dj pour eux depuis longtemps...
Elle a menac l'Iran, la Russie et la Chine.
Elle fait partie des responsable de la cration d'Al Qaeda et de Daesh.
Etc... (son casier est bien remplit)

Avec elle la guerre mondiale devrait arriver trs rapidement...
Elle va faire croire que la Russie attaque les USA (ou un truc de ce genre) et ce sera sont motif pour partir en guerre.

Au niveau de la guerre Trump dit des trucs du genre : "la guerre au Moyen Orient nous a cot 6 000 000 000 000$ pour rien", "si les USA pouvaient tre pote avec la Russie ce ne serait pas plus mal", etc.

----------


## TallyHo

> Trump est soutenu par personne sauf le peuple.
> C'est exactement l'inverse de'Hillary, c'est marrant ^^


Le souci tant que les USA -pays des liberts, de la dmocratie et autres rves blablablatesques qu'ils nous vendent- en a rien  faire du peuple vu son systme de vote... Dans l'absolu, tu peux tre lu avec peu de voies du peuple.

Par ailleurs, il n'est plus  prouver que les politiciens sont largement dirigs par le pognon. C'est souvent le candidat qui emporte le plus de soutiens financiers qui gagne. Plus de la moiti des lus au Congrs sont millionnaires. Il y a un moment o tu dois renvoyer l'ascenseur  tous ces "financiers".

Je ne vais pas rpter ce qui a t dit par ddoumeche et thierry mais je suis plutt d'accord avec eux. Je ne vis pas aux USA donc je m'en fiche un peu de savoir qui serait bien pour eux, surtout que les deux sont spciaux quand mme. Par contre, je crois que Trump est mieux pour l'intrt de l'Europe et mme du monde.

Pour revenir au systme politique USA, le prsident Carter lui-mme dnonce rgulirement la corruption par le fric :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, je crois que Trump est mieux pour l'intrt de l'Europe et mme du monde.


Antismite !
Jean-Frdric Poisson a dit un peu prs la mme chose et le CRIF demande une sanction exemplaire.

Bon en fait il a dit qu'Hillary tait pote avec WallStreet et pote avec les sionistes.
Aux USA c'est important de s'entendre avec les sionistes, puisque l'AIPAC donne beaucoup d'argent pour la campagne.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui j'ai entendu parler de a, par contre je n'ai pas entendu le propos exact. Peut-tre que c'est dans la faon de le dire que Poisson s'est fait sauter dessus parce que c'est quand mme de plus en plus dit que les USA et son systme politique sont pourris par les financiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le propos exact c'est :



> La proximit de Mme Clinton avec les superfinanciers de Wall Street et sa soumission aux lobbies sionistes sont dangereuses pour l'Europe et la France


a a du tre publi par Nice Matin le 19 Octobre 2016, d'aprs cet article de France TV Info :
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...e_1881433.html

Les super-financiers de Wall Street n'ont pas ragit  ces propos.
Par contre il y a un lobby sioniste en France qui a tilt. ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Les super-financiers de Wall Street n'ont pas ragit  ces propos.


Je ne suis pas sr qu'ils lisent Nice Matin.  ::aie:: 

Mais ils ragiront peut-tre si un journal amricain (ou un journal franais un peu plus lu  l'tranger), parle de la raction de cette association juive et de sa plainte (mme si j'en doute beaucoup, au fait qu'ils ragissent).


Aprs que cela soit les super-financiers de Wall Street, ou des gros industriels, ou autres gros lobbys, Rpublicains comme Dmocrates profitent autant des financements, aprs c'est juste qu'ils ne sont pas financs par les mmes groupes, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose de nouveau, je ne suis pas sr que cela choque vraiment les amricains, ce n'est pas comme si on venait de dcouvrir des financements secrets.  

Aprs, Trump ayant dj une fortune immense, et n'tant pas spcialement copain ni avec les Rpublicains ni avec les Dmocrates, il a peut-tre touch moins de financements ou il s'est peut-tre compltement auto-financ, mais je n'ai rien pour pouvoir affirmer cela, et mme si c'tait le cas, cela ne serait pas spcialement qu'en raison d'une quelconque intgrit de sa part, mais aussi car il s'est un peu mis tout le monde  dos dans les personnes haut-placs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il s'est peut-tre compltement auto-financ


Le financement est revenu plusieurs fois dans sa campagne.

Il explique que les hommes politiques sont tous corrompus, il raconte qu'il a dj soudoy plein de politiciens, en fait c'est facile, il suffit de leur donner de l'argent et des annes aprs ont peut leur demander n'importe quoi ils accepteront. (je crois qu'il a fait venir les Clinton a son mariage de cette faon ^^)
 un moment il a dit  l'AIPAC, que si ils ne l'aiment pas, c'est parce qu'il a refus leur argent.
Un propritaire de Casino lui avait fait un chque de 10 000 000$,  Las Vegas devant un public il refuse ce chque et explique pourquoi.

Je raconte mal et je ne suis pas un spcialiste, j'ai du voir 3 vidos.

Mais en gros le fait qu'il n'a besoin de l'argent de personne est un gros argument, il dit que de cette faon personne ne pourra lui demander quoi que ce soit, que c'est la seule faon d'tre libre.

C'est clair que si on allait regarder d'o vient l'argent de la campagne de Clinton on trouverait des choses pas jolie jolie...

===============
La stratgie de Trump fonctionne  fond, plus les mdias, les rpublicains, les financiers l'attaqueront plus il sera fort dans l'opinion du peuple.

----------


## TallyHo

> mais ce n'est pas quelque chose de nouveau


Oui ce n'est pas nouveau mais a devient trop... La politique n'est plus qu'une histoire de pognon et c'est a qui est dnonc, notamment par Jimmy Carter comme je disais. Il a fait une interview avec Oprah Winfrey, je te conseille de la regarder si tu la retrouves sur le net, je trouve qu'il a une trs bonne analyse.

----------


## Grogro

En France, on ne risque pas de voir Giscard tenir le mme discours que son homologue US.

----------


## TallyHo

Finalement, je vais commencer  bien les aimer ces petits gars du FBI... Ils ont Mulder, une de mes idoles comme vous vous en doutez, et ils tiennent bon le cap... Hillary se dit confiante mais a peut jouer, le canard ne va pas se gner pour appuyer l o a fait mal  ::D: 




> Le FBI relance son enqute sur la messagerie prive de Hillary Clinton
> 
> http://www.france24.com/fr/20161028-...presidentielle

----------


## Ryu2000

Bof...
Une enqute du FBI de plus ou de moins, quand t'es au niveau de magouille d'Hillary...

Ce qui est marrant par contre, c'est de voir comme les mdias ne parlent pas beaucoup des articles de wikileaks.
Alors qu'une vido de Trump en 2005 o il dit des conneries, a a a bien fait le tour du monde.
On en a parl pendant des jours.

----------


## ddoumeche

On commence  en savoir un peu plus sur cette histoire, plus grave que ne laisse dire France 24 :

Un article de Charles Gave sur cette rouverture des investigations du FBI suite  l'arrestation pour pdophilie du mari de l'assistante principale de Clinton, Huma Abedin, aussi connue pour tre son amie de cur. Une personne avec un pass trouble en tout cas.

Selon lui cette rouverture des investigations sonne le glas des chances lectorales de Clinton

----------


## TallyHo

A supposer qu'il ait raison, est ce que les amricains le savent ? Est ce qu'il n'y a pas une pression sur les mdias US ?

----------


## ManusDei

> A supposer qu'il ait raison, est ce que les amricains le savent ?


Oui. Jette un oeil  la presse amricaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon lui cette rouverture des investigations sonne le glas des chances lectorales de Clinton


Il se trompe, parce que, les lections peuvent toujours tre truques comme avec Bush en 2000.
Le systme ne veut vraiment pas de Trump.

Si Sanders avait t  la place d'Hillary ce serait surement autre chose...

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui. Jette un oeil  la presse amricaine.


Mais encore ? Des liens peut-tre...  ::): 

Je n'ai pas trop suivi cette nouvelle vague de mails mais j'ai lu que le canard rattrape son retard.

----------


## ManusDei

https://www.google.fr/search?client=...+files&tbm=nws

Voil. Il y a plusieurs affaires qui remontent via le FBI en ce moment, citant les Clinton.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il se trompe, parce que, les lections peuvent toujours tre truques comme avec Bush en 2000.
> Le systme ne veut vraiment pas de Trump.
> 
> Si Sanders avait t  la place d'Hillary ce serait surement autre chose...


Le type du "demain on rase gratis" ... qui n'avait pas de programme conomique, uniquement des nouvelles taxes.
Un Jimmy Carter bis, qui s'est couch devant le DNC et la corruption gnralise alors mme que les DNCLeaks ont clates...
Alors qu'il aurait pu ruer dans les brancards et demander une enqute criminelle.

Au moins Trump a une chance et est soutenu par la majorit silencieuse. Et rien ne dit qu'il se couchera... au contraire de Gore.

Oui et si Jill Stein avait t  la place de Trump ou Clinton, cela aurait t autre chose aussi. Avec des si
On n'a jamais lu le meilleur mais le moins mauvais

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le type du "demain on rase gratis" ... qui n'avait pas de programme conomique, uniquement des nouvelles taxes.


a c'est un dtail, ce dont je parlais c'est qu'il tait beaucoup plus populaire que Clinton...
Parce que Clinton a une trs trs mauvaise image.

Le systme matraque 24h/24 que Trump est pourri et que la fin du monde arrivera instantanment si il est lu.
Mais l'alternative  Trump est Clinton, la pire alternative qui existe.

En gros n'importe qui d'autre aurait fait mieux.
Les dmocrates ont clairement choisi le mauvais candidat.

----------


## Grogro

> Il se trompe, parce que, les lections peuvent toujours tre truques comme avec Bush en 2000.
> Le systme ne veut vraiment pas de Trump.
> 
> Si Sanders avait t  la place d'Hillary ce serait surement autre chose...


Une partie de l'tat profond ne veut visiblement pas de Clinton non plus, d'o les pressions du FBI qui ne doivent probablement pas tre trs bien vue ni de la CIA, ni du Pentagone. Il y a des rivalits proverbiales entre agences et des clans au sein de la classe dirigeante hrditaire US qui ne peuvent pas se saquer. 

Du point de vue rpublicain institutionnel, la meilleure stratgie est maintenant de miser sur une victoire de Clinton et de dclencher une procdure d'_impeachment_ rapidement, de sorte  reprendre le pouvoir aprs avoir vinc Trump.

Quant au trucage des lections, ce sont surtout les dirigeants locaux qui dissuadent trs fortement certaines catgories de population de s'inscrire sur les listes lectorales.

----------


## ddoumeche

> a c'est un dtail, ce dont je parlais c'est qu'il tait beaucoup plus populaire que Clinton...
> Parce que Clinton a une trs trs mauvaise image.


C'est au contraire fondamental car une socit avec de nombreux inactifs et un niveau de vie bas, est vulnrables aux troubles sociaux.





> Une partie de l'tat profond ne veut visiblement pas de Clinton non plus, d'o les pressions du FBI qui ne doivent probablement pas tre trs bien vue ni de la CIA, ni du Pentagone. Il y a des rivalits proverbiales entre agences et des clans au sein de la classe dirigeante hrditaire US qui ne peuvent pas se saquer. 
> 
> Du point de vue rpublicain institutionnel, la meilleure stratgie est maintenant de miser sur une victoire de Clinton et de dclencher une procdure d'_impeachment_ rapidement, de sorte  reprendre le pouvoir aprs avoir vinc Trump.
> 
> Quant au trucage des lections, ce sont surtout les dirigeants locaux qui dissuadent trs fortement certaines catgories de population de s'inscrire sur les listes lectorales.


On peut ajouter la gnralisation des machines  voter dont on a parl  de nombreuses reprises et sur lesquelles on ne reviendra pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une partie de l'tat profond ne veut visiblement pas de Clinton non plus, d'o les pressions du FBI qui ne doivent probablement pas tre trs bien vue ni de la CIA, ni du Pentagone.


Si c'est rellement le cas a doit tre une partie rellement infime de l'tat profond...
Tout le systme est pro Hilary.

Les pressions du FBI sont relativement faible.
Il y a assez de preuves pour faire condamner Hilary pendant un bon moment et au final elle ne sera jamais sanctionn.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si c'est rellement le cas a doit tre une partie rellement infime de l'tat profond...
> Tout le systme est pro Hilary.
> 
> Les pressions du FBI sont relativement faible.
> Il y a assez de preuves pour faire condamner Hilary pendant un bon moment et au final elle ne sera jamais sanctionn.


Il y a assez de preuve pour envoyer Trump au gnouf pour 20 ans pour viol sur mineures, et autres agressions sexuelles.

Il y a assez d'hommes blancs qui prfrent Trump qui va plomber les femmes et les noirs(sans jamais apporter quelque chose aux hommes blancs),  Clinton qui va  amliorer le sort des femmes et des noirs(sans jamais nuire aux hommes blancs).

Alors oui, une bonne partie du systme est nettement plus pro-Hillary(mais bon, la FOX fait partie du systme, et elle n'a pas les mmes priorits, de mme que tout _l'establishment_ religieux, encore trs puissant dans ce pays). Mais ds que tu t'loigne des centres villes, ds que tu approches des gens qui ne sont jamais sortis de chez eux, alors tu atteins une couche de la population en effet dlaisse des priorits de Washington D.C., et qui cherche le candidat le plus trollesque qui soit pour protester. Trump est videmment idal pour ces gens-l.

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a assez de preuve pour envoyer Trump au gnouf pour 20 ans pour viol sur mineures, et autres agressions sexuelles.


Tout comme Bill Clinton, tout comme la majorit des hommes de pouvoir malheureusement. On sait trs bien que ni Trump, ni Clinton ne seront jamais condamns, et je ne parle mme pas pour escroquerie manifeste, juste pour des questions de murs. 

Je suis quasiment certain que Trump sera un prsident fantme une fois lu, et qu'il ne fera strictement rien pendant 4 ans (voire moins s'il se fait destituer pour une raison ou une autre),  part se brouiller durablement avec tous les tats-clients des USA et leurs allis restants. Ce sera la chute de l'empire amricain. Ils se suicideront seuls. Si Trump est lu demain, nous en Europe, on ftera le jour de l'indpendance et la fin du joug colonial.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment il y a plus dlecteurs du ct de Trump que dlecteurs du ct d'Hillary.

Mais mme si Trump reoit plus de votes qu'Hillary, rien ne garanti qu'il soit prsident.
Le systme lectoral US est particulier...
Il y a des intermdiaires, ce n'est pas un suffrage universel basique.

Il peut y avoir de la triche  plusieurs niveaux.

Si Trump gagne, normalement des mesures devraient tre prise pour crer des emplois aux USA.
L'industrie devrait tre relanc.
L'arme amricaine interviendra beaucoup moins  lextrieur.

Trump peut galement finir comme JFK.
Ou alors il est galement possible que Trump gagne mais ne puisse rien faire, parce qu'tre prsident c'est un peu du show, le prsident n'a pas tant de pouvoir que a, gnralement il suit les ordres qu'on lui donne.

Si Hillary gagne, a va tre violent.
La 3ime guerre mondiale sera trs proche.
Elle a menac des grosses puissances comme la Russie, la Chine et l'Iran.

----------


## el_slapper

> Apparemment il y a plus dlecteurs du ct de Trump que dlecteurs du ct d'Hillary.


Les sondages les plus rcents donnent 48% du vote populaire  Clinton, et 45%  Trump

En encore, ce site donne 66% de probabilit de victoire pour Clinton, la plupart des autres sont entre 75% et 85%. J'ai pris le plus favorable  Trump parmi les "srieux". Donc je ne sais pas d'o tu tiens tes informations sur le vote populaire.




> Mais mme si Trump reoit plus de votes qu'Hillary, rien ne garantit qu'il soit prsident.
> Le systme lectoral US est particulier...
> Il y a des intermdiaires, ce n'est pas un suffrage universel basique.


Ca, c'est un systme bien classiste, on est d'accord. Conu exprs pour se dfier du vote populaire.




> Il peut y avoir de la triche  plusieurs niveaux.


Comme des contrles d'identit avant de voter pour effrayer et dissuader les lecteurs noirs(a, c'est pour les rpublicains). Comme des machines  voter(a, c'est pour les deux camps).




> Si Trump gagne, normalement des mesures devraient tre prise pour crer des emplois aux USA.
> L'industrie devrait tre relanc.
> L'arme amricaine interviendra beaucoup moins  lextrieur.


Non mais tu l'as vu? Le mec, il veut juste le titre de prsident, et laissera son VP gouverner. Le VP, c'est Pence, un mec dont le programme se limite  transformer les USA en thocratie chrtienne vanglique. Les USA, puis ensuite le reste du monde.




> Trump peut galement finir comme JFK.
> Ou alors il est galement possible que Trump gagne mais ne puisse rien faire, parce qu'tre prsident c'est un peu du show, le prsident n'a pas tant de pouvoir que a, gnralement il suit les ordres qu'on lui donne.


On a bien vu avec Obama, qui a fait l'Obamacare(qui, ironie du sort, n'est jamais qu'un Romneycare au rabais  l'chelon national), quelques frappes de drones, et pas grand chose d'autre. Mais, encore une fois, si le systme limite le prsident, c'est Pence qui ne pourra pas appliqer son programme. Pas Trump, qui s'en tamponne le coquillard sur une pelle  gteau.




> Si Hillary gagne, a va tre violent.
> La 3ime guerre mondiale sera trs proche.
> Elle a menac des grosses puissances comme la Russie, la Chine et l'Iran.


Ouais, enfin ce n'est pas comme si ils n'avaient pas l'habitude, hein..... Les occidentaux qui donnent des leons, a ne date pas d'hier - dj au XIXme sicle..... Trump, lui, s'est plaint que les USA n'aient pas utilis l'arme nuclaire depuis 1945. Certes, il n'en fera rien(parce qu'il ne fera rien du tout), mais ce n'est pas comme si le bonhomme tait pacifique.....

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a bien vu avec Obama, qui a fait quelques frappes de drones, et pas grand chose d'autre.


Alors en fait, Obama a dmarr plus de guerres que W. Bush.
Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il a reu le prix Nobel de la paix ^^ (inversion des valeurs)

Obama a foutu la merde dans ces pays : Afghanistan, Irak, Pakistan, Somalie, Ymen, Libye et Syrie.

----------


## Grogro

> Non mais tu l'as vu? Le mec, il veut juste le titre de prsident, et laissera son VP gouverner. Le VP, c'est Pence, un mec dont le programme se limite  transformer les USA en thocratie chrtienne vanglique. Les USA, puis ensuite le reste du monde.


J'en suis venu  la mme conclusion : Trump ne veut pas gouverner, il ne l'a jamais voulu et il aura l'air bien con s'il se retrouve lu demain. Je pense que l'lection de Trump est plus que probable et que le scrutin sera trs contest (c'est un euphmisme). Si Hillary Bush gagne, les USA sont aussi partis pour quelques annes supplmentaires de paralysie institutionnelle. Dans tous les cas la lgitimit du vainqueur sera trs faible. 

Je ne sais pas si Pence a rellement un programme. Je le perois avant tout comme un guignol sans contenance. Il ne pourra mme pas interdire l'avortement.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'en suis venu  la mme conclusion : Trump ne veut pas gouverner, il ne l'a jamais voulu et il aura l'air bien con s'il se retrouve lu demain. Je pense que l'lection de Trump est plus que probable et que le scrutin sera trs contest (c'est un euphmisme). Si Hillary Bush gagne, les USA sont aussi partis pour quelques annes supplmentaires de paralysie institutionnelle. Dans tous les cas la lgitimit du vainqueur sera trs faible. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si Pence a rellement un programme. Je le perois avant tout comme un guignol sans contenance. Il ne pourra mme pas interdire l'avortement.


Non, Pence est une ordure glaciale et calculatrice, du genre Staline, prt  tout pour le pouvoir et pour ses ides. Trump est un peu son Lnine(bien que Trump soit plus un bouffon du style Mussolini, la capacit de concentration en moins), dans son esprit. Mais la paralysie institutionnelle pourrait, lui aussi, en effet, l'empcher de nuire. Sauf si il fait sauter les institutions. Erdogan est en train de montrer un exemple, en Turquie, de purge russie pour avoir les coudes franches  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Alors en fait, Obama a dmarr plus de guerres que W. Bush.
> Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il a reu le prix Nobel de la paix ^^ (inversion des valeurs)
> 
> Obama a foutu la merde dans ces pays : Afghanistan, Irak, Pakistan, Somalie, Ymen, Libye et Syrie.


Mwouais, dj l'Afghanistan et l'Irak, ce n'est pas lui, c'est la continuit de ce qu'avait commenc Bush, sachant que depuis Obama, les pertes amricaines ont t rduite de plus de 60%, donc les amricains sont quand mme contents.

Ensuite, 90% du reste, c'est de la "lutte anti-terroriste" (tu feras attention, si je mets des guillemets, ce n'est pas pour rien). D'un ct, tu flicites Poutine d'aider Bashar  lutter contre Daesh, et de l'autre, tu te plains que les USA interviennent contre Daesh... Toujours aussi logique. ^^

Y'a guerre et guerre hein.

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf si il fait sauter les institutions. Erdogan est en train de montrer un exemple, en Turquie, de purge russie pour avoir les coudes franches


Les institutions sont trs solides aux USA, bien plus qu'en France, et la constitution en est le texte sacr. Erdogan est en train d'obtenir le pouvoir absolu aprs plus de 12 ans de gouvernance classique, un trs fort soutien populaire, et aprs avoir assis sa domination sur l'Etat profond turc en ayant limin les clans rivaux les uns aprs les autres (d'abord les kmalistes, puis les glenistes). Le contexte turc est d'autant plus particulier en raison de la question kurde : les turcs comme les europens sont en pleine crise identitaire. Nostalgie de puissance et d'influence culturelle, dclin dmographique, ainsi qu'une pousse dmographique d'une population perue comme trangre sur leur territoire : les kurdes. 

Trump aura la plus grande partie de ltat profond US au dos ds son lection s'il refuse de se plier aux principes gopolitiques classiques (interventionisme wilsonien, libre-change, subtil mlange de soft power et de hard power). Comme c'est une marionnette sans contenance, je pense qu'il pliera et laissera les coudes franches au Pentagone et  la CIA, et qu'en terme de gouvernance il sera plus proche de "Bunga bunga" Berlusconi qu'autre chose. La tte que tireront les vanglistes ricains devant les images d'orgies et de partouzes qui ne manqueront pas de filtrer tt ou tard de la maison blanche vaudra tout l'or du monde. Fallait voter pour un vrai chrtien pratiquant, pas un dbauch compltement irreligieux.  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> Les institutions sont trs solides aux USA, bien plus qu'en France, et la constitution en est le texte sacr. Erdogan est en train d'obtenir le pouvoir absolu aprs plus de 12 ans de gouvernance classique, un trs fort soutien populaire, et aprs avoir assis sa domination sur l'Etat profond turc en ayant limin les clans rivaux les uns aprs les autres (d'abord les kmalistes, puis les glenistes). Le contexte turc est d'autant plus particulier en raison de la question kurde : les turcs comme les europens sont en pleine crise identitaire. Nostalgie de puissance et d'influence culturelle, dclin dmographique, ainsi qu'une pousse dmographique d'une population perue comme trangre sur leur territoire : les kurdes.


Le virage de Erdogan est spectaculaire, bien prpar, et a profit de la panique de ses opposants qui ont tent un coup d'tat non prpar, c'est vrai. Mais je ne suis pas rassur pour autant par les institutions amricaines. Trump a dj annonc que si il perdait, c'tait forcment de la fraude de masse.




> Trump aura la plus grande partie de ltat profond US au dos ds son lection s'il refuse de se plier aux principes gopolitiques classiques (interventionisme wilsonien, libre-change, subtil mlange de soft power et de hard power). Comme c'est une marionnette sans contenance, je pense qu'il pliera et laissera les coudes franches au Pentagone et  la CIA, et qu'en terme de gouvernance il sera plus proche de "Bunga bunga" Berlusconi qu'autre chose. La tte que tireront les vanglistes ricains devant les images d'orgies et de partouzes qui ne manqueront pas de filtrer tt ou tard de la maison blanche vaudra tout l'or du monde. Fallait voter pour un vrai chrtien pratiquant, pas un dbauch compltement irreligieux.


Ils tirent dj la tte, et les rationalisations des vanglistes pour continuer  soutenir Trump sont assez exotiques. Si Trump est pass, c'est aussi(pas seulement, mais a joue), une question de rpartition : avec 15 candidats et demi aux primaires qui disent "_Dieu m'a dit que je devais y aller_" (la demi, c'est Fiorina, mix bizarre entre la foi de Carson et l'incomptence managriale de Trump, sans l'aspect trollesque de ces deux-l). Dans son rle de pur Troll jouissif et subversif, Trump tait seul. Les voix des purs croyants se sont disperses entre les autres. Ca l'a beaucoup aid. Seul face  un Cruz seul ds le dpart(voire, pire, avec Fiorina ou Romney dans les pattes), a aurait t compliqu. Possible, parceque bon, Cruz, tout le monde le dteste. Mais nettement plus compliqu.

Ce n'est pas l'tat profond qu'aurait  dos un dictateur, ce sont plutt les lectorats urbains. Les USA profonds ne demandent que a, un dictateur constitutionnel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'un ct, tu flicites Poutine d'aider Bashar  lutter contre Daesh, et de l'autre, tu te plains que les USA interviennent contre Daesh...


Sauf que les USA n'interviennent pas pour lutter contre Daesh, les USA ont cr Daesh.
Les soldats de Daesh ont t form par des amricains.
Ils ont des armes amricaines.
Ils travaillent dans le sens des USA.

Les USA ne sont pas les seuls responsables pour Daesh, il y a galement beaucoup d'argent de la part de l'Arabie Saoudite, du Qatar, plein de pays de l'UE ont aid.
La France aide le terrorisme en Syrie.

----------


## behe

Et videmment la Russie n'y est pour rien .... 



> Cest un rapport accablant publi mardi par Amnesty international sur les armes de lEtat islamique.  Un arsenal qui donne le vertige  crit lONG, des armes en provenance de 25 pays, dont les* Etats-Unis, la Russie, la Chine,* la Belgique, pilles par les djihadistes dans les normes stocks de larme irakienne aprs la chute de Mossoul et plusieurs villes irakiennes.(...)
> Cest  partir de la guerre opposant lIran  lIrak au dbut des annes 80 que le commerce mondial des armes explose. 34 pays, dont aux premiers rangs la Russie, la France et la Chine, fournissent des armes  l'Irak et 28  l'Iran (...)
> *Daech possde aujourdhui lquipement dune vritable arme moderne: systme dartillerie russes Kornet et Metis et HJ-8 chinois, missiles guids antichars dex-Union sovitique et dex-Yougoslavie, missiles europens MILAN et HOT et missiles Sol-Air MANPADS FN-6 chinois.*


Argh les gentils russes et chinois ont aussi vendus des armes comme ces salauds de ricains. ::roll:: 
Dire que les USA sont responsables, tu as tout  fait raison de le dire mais arrte d'ignorer la responsabilit des autres pays

----------


## TallyHo

> Les USA ne sont pas les seuls responsables pour Daesh, il y a galement beaucoup d'argent de la part de l'Arabie Saoudite, du Qatar, plein de pays de l'UE ont aid.
> La France aide le terrorisme en Syrie.


Regarde a... Tu vas y trouver des moments de vrit assez rares en France  ::): 

http://www.lcp.fr/emissions/ca-vous-...-guerre-froide

----------


## Zirak

> Et videmment la Russie n'y est pour rien .... 
> 
> Argh les gentils russes et chinois ont aussi vendus des armes comme ces salauds de ricains.
> Dire que les USA sont responsables, tu as tout  fait raison de le dire mais arrte d'ignorer la responsabilit des autres pays


Nan mais les russes aiment Poutine, donc a compte pas. ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Et videmment la Russie n'y est pour rien .... 
> 
> Argh les gentils russes et chinois ont aussi vendus des armes comme ces salauds de ricains.
> Dire que les USA sont responsables, tu as tout  fait raison de le dire mais arrte d'ignorer la responsabilit des autres pays


Il serait effectivement bon de se souvenir du pass et des racines de ce qu'on tend  appeler maintenant la premire guerre du Golfe : la guerre Iran-Irak, la dernire grande guerre conventionnelle et symtrique. Huit annes de guerre et plus d'un million de morts pour rien. _Status quo ante bellum_. Qui a financ, arm, et soutenu ce conflit  qui est le point de dpart de tous les conflits suivants en Msopotamie ? 

Sinon, il serait assez cocasse de se souvenir comment taient reprsents Daesh et le front al-nosra par la propagande occidentale en 2011-2013 : les glorieux combattants de la libert contre le dmoniaque El-Assad, chers  BHL. L'ide que la romantique rvolte contre l'oppression forcment droits-de-l'hommiste, librale, pro Occident, puisse n'tre, qu'en ralit, qu'une insurrection islamiste rcurrente dans cette rgion tait de la "thorie du complot". L'histoire a tranch depuis. 

Quant  l'arsenal de l'tat islamique, il ne fait aucun doute que les lments les plus mobiles seront disperss dans la nature aprs la chute de Raqqa et de Mossoul. Cela contribuera  dstabiliser toute la rgion pendant encore des dcennies et tout les responsables de ce merdier (USA, UE France en tte, Turquie, Arabie Saoudite, Qatar, Russie) risquent d'en faire les frais. Comme l'arsenal de Khadafi qui catalyse en ce moment le merdier sahlien. Pour info, je redoute le jour o un fou de Dieu fera un carton sur un avion de ligne au dessus de la Mditerrane au MANPAD (risque majeur au dcollage et  l'atterrissage).

----------


## TallyHo

Houla ! Tu commences  tre dviant... Les hommes en noir vont dbarquer chez toi  ::(: 

Tu peux rattraper cela et prier avec moi :

Saint-Fabius apporte ta sagesse divine,
Bnis Al Nosra qui fait du bon boulot,
Fais en sorte que Bachar ne soit plus sur Terre,
Envoie BHL ton sauveur pour pacifier le monde.

----------


## Grogro

> Le virage de Erdogan est spectaculaire, bien prpar, et a profit de la panique de ses opposants qui ont tent un coup d'tat non prpar, c'est vrai. Mais je ne suis pas rassur pour autant par les institutions amricaines. Trump a dj annonc que si il perdait, c'tait forcment de la fraude de masse.


Il y aura forcment des irrgularits lors du scrutin, aussi bien en faveur des dmocrates que des rpublicains. Les machines  voter dj sont extrmement douteuses. C'est pour a que je pense que le scrutin sera trs contest d'autant plus que tout indique que le rsultat sera trs serr (contre un candidat pareil, mme un cheval aussi boiteux que Clinton aurait du l'emporter aussi largement que Johnson face  Goldwater en 64, si cette lection tait "normale", mais la conjoncture est indite et extrme). Ca sent l'incertitude juridique pour quelques jours. 




> Ils tirent dj la tte, et les rationalisations des vanglistes pour continuer  soutenir Trump sont assez exotiques. Si Trump est pass, c'est aussi(pas seulement, mais a joue), une question de rpartition : avec 15 candidats et demi aux primaires qui disent "_Dieu m'a dit que je devais y aller_" (la demi, c'est Fiorina, mix bizarre entre la foi de Carson et l'incomptence managriale de Trump, sans l'aspect trollesque de ces deux-l). Dans son rle de pur Troll jouissif et subversif, Trump tait seul. Les voix des purs croyants se sont disperses entre les autres. Ca l'a beaucoup aid. Seul face  un Cruz seul ds le dpart(voire, pire, avec Fiorina ou Romney dans les pattes), a aurait t compliqu. Possible, parceque bon, Cruz, tout le monde le dteste. Mais nettement plus compliqu.


C'est bien a qui est si stupfiant. Pourquoi ce suicide des rpublicains ? Pourquoi ils n'ont pas t capables d'aligner un seul candidat srieux face  Trump ? Ils taient tous plus fous les uns que les autres, et largement plus dangereux que Trump dans l'ensemble ( commencer par Cruz qui rve ni plus ni moins de vitrifier le moyen orient). Alors que des gens nettement plus srieux comme Paul Ryan, John Boehner, McCain ou Romney auraient pu l'emporter. C'est un phnomne unique dans l'histoire politique US. Plus fou encore, on nous dit depuis quelques jours que la Floride pourrait basculer. Wtf comment a peut tre seulement possible avec un candidat qui a dvelopp un tel racisme anti-latinos ?   




> Ce n'est pas l'tat profond qu'aurait  dos un dictateur, ce sont plutt les lectorats urbains. Les USA profonds ne demandent que a, un dictateur constitutionnel.


Non pas vraiment, l'Amrique conservatrice profonde ce n'est pas a. Il y a un trs forte dfiance qui domine vis--vis de ltat fdral, mle de religiosit parfois messianique et de sacralisation de la constitution. Ce n'est pas pour rien si les "gun nuts" s'opposent  toute rglementation sur les armes  feu : par crainte de ne pas pouvoir dfendre son territoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les sondages les plus rcents donnent 48% du vote populaire  Clinton, et 45%  Trump
> 
> En encore, ce site donne 66% de probabilit de victoire pour Clinton, la plupart des autres sont entre 75% et 85%. J'ai pris le plus favorable  Trump parmi les "srieux". Donc je ne sais pas d'o tu tiens tes informations sur le vote populaire.


Prsidentielle amricaine: Suivez les rsultats minute par minute avec notre carte interactive

Pour l'instant on est  270 pour Trump et 218 pour Hilary.
Peut tre qu' la fin Hilary va gagner, mais en tout cas beaucoup dlecteurs ont vot Trump.

----------


## GPPro

???

Trump a dj gagn. Dixit l'AP Et CNN.

----------


## Zirak

> ???
> 
> Trump a dj gagn. Dixit l'AP Et CNN.


Et dixit  peu prs partout sur le net, heureusement qu'il suit le truc minute par minute.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump a dj gagn. Dixit l'AP Et CNN.


Ah ouais carrment !
Pure a semble bizarre, on s'attendait  ce que le ct d'Hillary triche plus que a...
a me semble beaucoup trop simple comme victoire.

Enfin bon voil.
Une a pu constater encore une fois l'exactitude des sondages et des mdias. ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Une a pu constater encore une fois l'exactitude des sondages et des mdias. ^^


Et constater que vos histoires de "si un sondage donne quelqu'un vainqueur, il sera lu", c'est du pipeau. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> "si un sondage donne quelqu'un vainqueur, il sera lu"


a joue.

Bon aprs l c'est pas intressant, parce que le parti Dmocrate et le parti Rpublicains sont les favoris  chaque fois.

Mais si les mdias et les sondages avaient donn un candidat de 3ime parti vainqueur.
Si toute la journe les mdias avaient parl d'un parti, le score de ce parti aurait t diffrent (je n'ai pas russi  construire une phrase correcte, dsol, mais vous devriez tout de mme comprendre l'ide).

==============
Et d'un autre ct les choses ont volus.
Le peuple n'a plus confiance aux hommes politiques, aux mdias, aux financiers, du coup on a un peu l'effet inverse qui arrive.
Plus le systme crache sur quelqu'un plus une certaine partie de la population va voter pour lui.

En ralit ce n'est pas si simple.
Mais en simplifiant  lextrme, on a un groupe "bien pensant" qui va dans le sens du systme et un groupe "allez tous vous faire foutre" qui se mfie un peu.

----------


## BenoitM

Vive les complotistes.

Toujours a retourner la situation  leur avantage

Le mec va gagn parce qu'il va trich, que les sondages le place premier, la faute au mdia
Mais quand finalement il ne gagne pas, ca n'invalide pas les thses, c'est simplement un rveil du peuple

Hillary est tellement forte que mme en trichant elle ne gagne pas  ::): 

Bref tu gagnes, tu perds, tu as toujours raison quoiqu'il arrive.

----------


## Grogro

Impossible, pas vrai ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toujours a retourner la situation  leur avantage


Je retourne rien du tout, ce que j'ai dis l c'est ma ligne depuis le dbut.
Rien n'est binaire.
C'est toujours plus compliqu.

On le voit partout il y a des gens  fond : valeurs de la rpublique, droit de l'homme, lacit. (ceux qui sont jamais gav par la propagande)
Et des gens : On se foutrait pas un peu de notre gueule ?

Les choses voluent et de plus en plus de monde se mfie du systme.
La confiance dans les mdias chute.

Pourtant pour regagner de la confiance ce serait simple, il faudrait des vrais dbats, avec des invits qui pensent vraiment diffremment.
Remettre de la libert dexpression.
Voir les choses sous diffrents angles.

Mais tout ce que j'ai dis tiens debout : si on montre un parti dans les mdias et qu'il est bien plac dans les sondages il gagnera des lcteurs (c'est vident qu'en payant un institut de sondage on gagne de la visibilit...).

Vous voulez que ce soit plus manichen.
Il y a une parti qui vote comme on leur dit de voter, il y a une parti qui vote pour ce qu'on leur dit de ne pas voter, et il y a plein d'autres partis.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a une parti qui vote comme on leur dit de voter, il y a une parti qui vote pour ce qu'on leur dit de ne pas voter, et il y a plein d'autres partis.


Ah donc en fait, chacun fait bien comme il veut, les sondages n'influent pas vraiment, et on n'est donc pas conditionn par la pense unique ?   ::aie:: 

Heureusement que c'est nous qui retournons notre veste...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les sondages n'influent pas vraiment, et on n'est donc pas conditionn par la pense unique ?


Rassurez-moi vous le fait exprs ?

Je viens dexpliquer que tout le monde ne ragit pas de la mme faon.
Par exemple en France, il y a beaucoup dlecteurs qui, en voyant que les sondages, ne pensent qu'aux favoris (PS/UMP/FN). (je me rappel qu'au 1er tour de 2007, j'tais au lyce et des lycens se demandaient si ils allaient voter PS ou UMP, au final le second tour a t PS/UMP au moins en 2002 il y a eu un twist)
Et il y a des lecteurs qui se mfient des favoris.

Vous pouvez aller voir ce que dit Philippe de Villiers, a un moment il a pay un institut de sondages et ce n'tait pas en vain.

Les humains ne sont pas des automates dterministes.

Les sondages influencent, la propagande influence.
Mais certaines personnes se librent de lemprise de la propagande.

C'est un peu comme l'allgorie de la caverne, certains continuent  regarder les ombres projetes sur le mur.

----------


## GPPro

Les sondages influencent. Seulement dans le cas prsents les mdias ont clairement sous valu le profil clivant d'un des candidats. Et je ne parle pas de Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les sondages influencent.


Merci  ::merci:: 




> dans le cas prsents les mdias ont clairement sous valu le profil clivant d'un des candidats


Le systme a tout fait pour promouvoir Hillary.
On a quasiment pas entendu parler des dossiers WikiLeaks.
Tout le monde tait pro Clinton, combien de stars ont montr leur soutiens ?
Mme les Rpublicains soutenaient Hillary.

Les mdias ne pouvaient pas faire plus.
Pendant des mois, toute la journe c'tait "Hillary est le seul espoir pour sauver l'humanit, si Trump est lu ce sera la fin du monde".

Aprs la stratgie des mdias de dire "c'est bon le Brexit va largement perdre", "c'est bon Hillary sera loin devant Trump", ne fonctionne peut tre pas.
Peut tre que les gens du "bon ct" se disent "c'est gagn, je n'ai donc pas besoin de voter".
Et que les "mal pensant" se disent "si on se bougent tous, on peut faire mentir le sondage".

----------


## Grogro

> Ah donc en fait, chacun fait bien comme il veut, les sondages n'influent pas vraiment, et on n'est donc pas conditionn par la pense unique ?


Les dirigeants achtent des sondages pour se rassurer et se convainquent que ceux-ci ont une influence mesurable, par rtro-action. Pour moi ils se plantent, j'ai jamais vu d'indication du contraire.

Sinon, premire surprise du jour, la classe jacassante commence  se remettre en cause : http://www.slate.fr/story/128240/la-...a-ploutocratie

Je misais sur la victoire de Trump, mais jamais je n'imaginais la Floride basculer avant le week-end dernier. Et je n'y croyais toujours pas.

----------


## GPPro

> Les dirigeants achtent des sondages pour se rassurer et se convainquent que ceux-ci ont une influence mesurable, par rtro-action. Pour moi ils se plantent, j'ai jamais vu d'indication du contraire.
> 
> Sinon, premire surprise du jour, la classe jacassante commence  se remettre en cause : http://www.slate.fr/story/128240/la-...a-ploutocratie
> 
> Je misais sur la victoire de Trump, mais jamais je n'imaginais la Floride basculer avant le week-end dernier. Et je n'y croyais toujours pas.


Depuis quelques jours on sentait le vent tourner quand mme. Mme les sondages commenaient  s'inverser. Et ce matin a ne m'a mme pas surpris de voir le rsultat.

----------


## Zirak

> Rassurez-moi vous le fait exprs ?


Oui, c'est juste pour voir combien de temps tu vas continuer  t'embourber tout seul.  ::aie:: 

Je ne sais pas si tu te rend compte de l'absurdit de ce que tu dis ?


Tu nous parle de conditionnement et de propagande, et tu nous dis que tout le monde ne ragit pas pareil, c'est donc que ce conditionnement / propagande ne fonctionne pas, et donc que chacun vote bien ce qu'il veut... 

Le conditionnement, c'est pour te pousser  faire un truc prcis, si tu ne fais pas cette chose, ce n'est pas que tu ragis diffremment, c'est que le conditionnement ne fonctionne pas, point (ou accessoirement, qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de conditionnement).


Le fait que cela soit nuanc et que tout le monde n'est pas conditionn par la pense unique et les mdias de masse, c'est ce que l'on vous dit  TallyHo et toi depuis environ 3 ou 4 mois si ce n'est plus, alors que vous nous disiez qu'en dehors de quelques lus qui avaient trouv la lumire, tout le monde tait conditionn.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Sinon, premire surprise du jour, la classe jacassante commence  se remettre en cause : http://www.slate.fr/story/128240/la-...a-ploutocratie(.../...)


C'est en effet une bonne chose, mais je crains que le prix  payer ne soit excessif.

C'est une bonne chose, parceque de toutes faons, la moiti de l'electorat qui a vot Trump tait systmatiquement nglige. Pareil ici. Quand je vois la faillite intellectuelle qui a men  la construction de la gare de la Mogre,  savoir qu'on fait caca sur la province histoire de gagner 10 minutes sur le trajet de Barcelone, mais seulement pour les parisiens, qu'on construit la gare en zone inondable, et que seulement 4 TGV par jours s'y arrteront(il y en a d'autres, comme a, juste, celle-l, je la vois de mon balcon), je ne peux que comprendre les millions de gens qui vont renvoyer la merde qu'ils ont reu par le seul canal  leur disposition : le vote. Mme si je dsapprouve leur action, je la comprends.

Je dsapprouve leur action parceque dsormais pires sont les choses, et pires elles seront encore aprs 2017. La gauche est devenue une droite bis, pare de justice sociale, et dpourvue de scrupules. Elle a permis  la droite de devenir une rincarnation modernise des pires porteurs de haines que le pass aie connu, et lui a droul - bien involontairement - le tapis rouge. Et cette nouvelle droite est destructrice. elle va dtruire les familles, liminer les couvertures maladie(et donc tuer des gens, indirectement, les estimations sur le programme de Trump, c'est 25,000 morts par an avec l'arrt de l'obamacare et l'arrt des contrles qualit sur la nourriture).

Sans aller vers une nouvelle guerre mondiale, nous entrons dans des temps bien sombres. Rien n'arrtera plus le train de l'enfer. Obama tait une anomalie, qui l'a retard un peu. Mais le train est reparti de plus belle. Il nous emmne vers le nant. Nous avons, collectivement, failli.

----------


## halaster08

News rigolote suite aux rsultats,apparemment beaucoup d'amricains veulent fuir au canada:  http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections-ame...epond-plus.php

----------


## GPPro

Ce qui a failli c'est la globalisation  marche force. Les gens n'taient pas prts ou ne voulaient pas de cette globalisation. Sur un forum anglophone o je discute politique des supporters de Sanders disent avoir voter Trump. Tout sauf l'establishment en place (bien que l'on pourrait aussi questionner l'appartenance du lascar au dit establishment, mais de toute faon Clinton en est le pur produit).

----------


## ManusDei

> Je misais sur la victoire de Trump, mais jamais je n'imaginais la Floride basculer avant le week-end dernier. Et je n'y croyais toujours pas.


Ben, quand tu te dmerdes pour que les latinos et les noirs ne puissent pas voter, a aide (a fait quelques millions de personnes quand mme).

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est que le conditionnement ne fonctionne pas


Les choses voluent, la propagande perd de son efficacit.
Internet n'est pas encore totalement censure donc a doit aider  librer de la propagande officielle.

Mais il existe un courant de pense du systme, partag entre PS, UMP et les mdias.
Ce qu'ils appellent "progrs", ou ce genre de concept.

Il y a en a 2, 3 qui font semblant de ne pas tre d'accord.
Mais ils sont tous pour la PMA, la GPA, la "lacit", l'UE, laccueil d'un maximum de migrants "syriens", etc, ils rabchent tout le temps "les valeurs de la Rpublique" et ce genre de choses...

Bon aprs il y a peut tre des gens aux PS qui sont contre laccueil des migrants.
Il y a des gars  l'UMP qui sont pour qu'on cesse d'intervenir en Syrie.
Mais on sent un courant officiel.
Il n'y a jamais de relle confrontation.

Dans un mdia officielle je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire que rester dans l'UE est une mauvaise chose.
Par contre tout le monde chante  lunisson que quitter l'UE serait une catastrophe.

Il faut que le systme amliore leur stratgie, parce qu'elle fonctionne de moins en moins.
Ils devraient commencer  rflchir et tre un peu moins bourrin.
Il n'y a pas de subtilit.

Est-ce que dans les mdias franais il y a eu un reportage neutre  propos de Trump ?
Est-ce qu'ils ont expliqu pourquoi beaucoup d'tasuniens supportaient Trump ?
 mon avis ils ont fait comme le petit journal, ils ont rechercher ceux qui tenaient les pires propos et ils ont gard le pire au montage.

Dans le programme de Trump il y a forcment beaucoup de choses qui parlent aux "amricains".
Les mdias se sont concentr sur des dtails de merde du genre "en 2005 il a dit grab them by the pussy" en parallle 25 scandales  propos d'Hillary sortaient et on a rien entendu.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vive les complotistes.


Les mdias nous ont bassin jour et nuit avec le diable Donald et la bonne fe Hillary. Tu as lu les directs ? Je me suis amus  en lire 1 ou 2 ce matin, mme quand la messe tait dite, a continuait  faire un big dni sur la victoire du canard qui remportait les tats cls. Ce matin tu regardes les titres de certains journaux, tout juste si ils ne nous disent pas que les amricains ont eu une folie collective.

En tout cas avec cette petite exprience des lections US, j'espre bien qu'on nous sortira plus le bullshit des mdias qui sont une source sre, qui ne manipulent pas et blablabla...  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

Mme les photos sont parlantes hein... Le monde titrait sur la victoire de Trump avec la photo d'une fille visiblement catastrophe. Quoi que vous en pensiez la propagande est belle et bien l. Le plus insidieux est que la plupart du temps elle n'est pas volontaire, c'est juste du conditionnement/conformisme.

----------


## TallyHo

On a des miniatures de Tour Eiffel pour les touristes et les USA ont a... Succs garanti  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mdias nous ont bassin jour et nuit avec le diable Donald et la bonne fe Hillary.


Une fois j'ai vu un truc surraliste, a devait tre une prsentatrice qui reconnaissait bien qu'Hillary tait une grosse pute (dans le mauvais sens du terme), mais qu'il fallait l'lire et s'occuper de son dossier plus tard.

Les casseroles d'Hillary taient tellement grosses et nombreuses qu'au bout d'un moment il a fallut reconnatre qu'elle tait corrompu jusqu' la moelle.
Mais par contre Trump tait quand mme pire, on ne sait pas exactement pourquoi...

----------


## GPPro

Euh Trump a aussi un certain nombre de dossiers aux fesses hein. Faudrait pas non plus tout voir comme tant le gentil Trump maltrait par les mdias

----------


## Grogro

Michael Moore avait compris avant tout le monde ce qui tait en train de se jouer : http://michaelmoore.com/trumpwillwin/




"The Biggest Fuck You Ever Recorded in Human History" 

Moore est souvent lucide, mais bien trop partisan. Son soutien de l'oligarchie dmocrate l'a toujours aveugl.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump a aussi un certain nombre de dossiers aux fesses hein.


Certes, mais ces mfaits sont beaucoup moins grave que ceux d'Hillary.
Hillary elle est comme le sucre, elle est tout le temps l.
Elle tait l pour la cration d'Al Qaida, elle tait l pour la cration de Daesh/Isis.

Elle a provoqu des super puissances comme l'Iran, la Chine et la Russie.
Alors que Trump a dit "si les USA et la Russie pouvaient tre pote ce serait cool".

Il y a un autre truc qui joue, c'est que tout le monde aime soutenir l'outsider.
Dans une comptition quand en final il y a une super star contre un petit nouveau, tout le monde est pour le petit.
La super star a dj gagn plein de trucs, battre un petit a ne reprsenterai rien.
Alors que le petit qui bat celui qui ne perd jamais c'est super chouette.

Trump contre Hillary c'est compltement Rocky conte Apollo Creed.

Hillary avec tout ces problmes de sant, doit avoir du mal aujourd'hui ^^
Tu m'tonnes qu'elle ne veut pas s'exprimer.
Au moins elle pourra rester dans son lit un moment maintenant.

----------


## TallyHo

> Euh Trump a aussi un certain nombre de dossiers aux fesses hein. Faudrait pas non plus tout voir comme tant le gentil Trump maltrait par les mdias


Oui bien sur mais quel politicien est clean ? De toute faon, il n'y a pas  leur faire la leon de morale, ils ont vot et on doit respecter leur choix, point. On verra bien comment a va se passer.

----------


## illight

Je dis peut-tre une btise, mais peut-tre aussi que le fait, malheureusement, de choisir entre un homme et une femme, a jou en la faveur de Trump.

Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition.

----------


## Ryu2000

> choisir entre un homme et une femme, a jou en la faveur de Trump.


a ne tient pas des masses debout.
Hillary bosse dans le milieu depuis au moins 30 ans.
Elle a escalad pas mal d'chelons.
Elle connait les magouilles, elle est  la tte de certaines affaires louches depuis des dcennies.

Je ne pense pas que son sexe soit un handicap.

----------


## TallyHo

Et on continue dans le dni, le dni de dmocratie dj en remettant en cause le vote d'un peuple :

L'lection de Trump, un sisme pour le monde.
Les marchs financiers craignent une plonge vers l'inconnu.
L'lection US, la peur bleue des grands patrons.

Comme pour le brexit, ils ont oubli d'ajouter que la mortalit infantile va s'acclrer, que les hommes seront frapps d'impuissance, qu'il va y avoir une pidmie de cholra aux US. Bref reporter votre voyage parce que c'est cataclysmique l-bas  ::roll:: 

Et puis il faudrait arrter de l'appeler Trump, c'est Monsieur le Prsident maintenant  ::ptdr::

----------


## micka132

Bref j'ai l'impression qu'on sloigne un peu de la 3eme guerre mondiale, ce qui est dj pas mal, mais pour combien de temps?

----------


## BenoitM

> Et on continue dans le dni, le dni de dmocratie dj en remettant en cause le vote d'un peuple :
> 
> L'lection de Trump, un sisme pour le monde.
> Les marchs financiers craignent une plonge vers l'inconnu.
> L'lection US, la peur bleue des grands patrons.
> 
> Comme pour le brexit, ils ont oubli d'ajouter que la mortalit infantile va s'acclrer, que les hommes seront frapps d'impuissance, qu'il va y avoir une pidmie de cholra aux US. Bref reporter votre voyage parce que c'est cataclysmique l-bas 
> 
> Et puis il faudrait arrter de l'appeler Trump, c'est Monsieur le Prsident maintenant


Je sais pas ou tu as vu qu'on a remis en cause le vote du peuple.
Quelqu'un a dclarer que Trump n'avait pas gagn?

Trump a prvu de baisser limpt des socits  15% donc je ne suis pas sur que se soit la peur bleue pour les grand patrons  :;):

----------


## micka132

> Trump a prvu de baisser limpt des socits  15% donc je ne suis pas sur que se soit la peur bleue pour les grand patrons


Si c'est comme en France ils en ont rien  foutre ils les payent pas  ::mouarf:: .
Par contre sparer les banques d'investissement des banques de dpots a leurs plait moins!

----------


## TallyHo

Bien entendu, le cocker des Clinton Prsident Hollande continue dans le dni et la stigmatisation :




> Le prsident de la Rpublique s'est exprim ce mercredi matin,  l'issue du Conseil des ministres, sur la victoire de Donald Trump. Il dclare que celle-ci "ouvre une priode d'incertitudes".
> 
> http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/holla...e-1057496.html


Pendant ce temps, aprs un petit bouleversement normal aprs l'annonce des rsultats, la bourse repart  la hausse pour CAC et Jones. L aussi La Terre ne s'est pas arrte de tourner. Attendons demain pour voir si la peste arrive chez Sam...  ::roll:: 

Par ailleurs constatons la pertinence de Vladimir, que son nom soit sanctifi (juste pour avoir un pouce rouge  ::D: ), dans son pronostic : "C'est un homme trs brillant, plein de talent sans aucun doute. Ce n'est pas  nous de juger de ses qualits mais c'est le favori incontest de la course prsidentielle." http://www.europe1.fr/international/...illant-2637825

Excusez ma bouffonnerie mais cette histoire de prsidentielle est hautement comique, le scnario rv pour un film Hollywoodien...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je sais pas ou tu as vu qu'on a remis en cause le vote du peuple.


C'est de la faon dont les choses sont prsentes, le ct catastrophique de son lection.




> Trump a prvu de baisser limpt des socits  15% donc je ne suis pas sur que se soit la peur bleue pour les grand patrons


C'est bien pour a que j'ironise sur les titres de certains journaux...  ::): 

*[Edit]*

Quand on apprend que l'Elyse n'avait prpar qu'une seule lettre de flicitations pour Clinton, a ajoute au comique... Un bon film je vous dis  ::ptdr:: 




> Victoire de Trump : l'lyse avait prpar une seule lettre de flicitations...  Clinton
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/international...ton-7785668198

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il serait effectivement bon de se souvenir du pass et des racines de ce qu'on tend  appeler maintenant la premire guerre du Golfe : la guerre Iran-Irak, la dernire grande guerre conventionnelle et symtrique. Huit annes de guerre et plus d'un million de morts pour rien. _Status quo ante bellum_. Qui a financ, arm, et soutenu ce conflit  qui est le point de dpart de tous les conflits suivants en Msopotamie ?


Tout le monde. Les amricains et israliens livraient des missiles antichars et anti ariens aux "lments modrs" de l'Iran, tout en finanant cela par le traffic de drogue en provenance d'amrique du Sud (les Contras)
Pendant ce temps, les russes fournissait de l'armement conventionnel  l'Irak, les italiens et les anglais construisaient des usines chimiques (pour faire du Tabun et autres) pendant la France vendait des exocets et fabriquait la centrale nuclaire d'Osirak (qui ont fait un carton sur l'USS Stark). 
Je ne suis donc pas sur que les europens avaient des positions plus morales que les grandes puissances : crer deux puissances nuclaires dans le moyen orient, est-ce bien responsable ?

Khomeini avait publiquement appel  renverser Saddam Hussein, qui tait un grand garon et s'est donc dit qu'il tait justifi d'attaquer l'Iran. Quand on est un autocrate soutenu par 99.6% de la population dont l'arme, il est des opportunits qu'on ne rate pas.
Sinon je ne vois pas o tu veux en venir :  partir du moment o on a dmolit l'empire ottoman et austro-hongrois pour liminer ces ennemis des allis, le _Vaccum_ cr allait forcment tre crateur de troubles.





> Sinon, il serait assez cocasse de se souvenir comment taient reprsents Daesh et le front al-nosra par la propagande occidentale en 2011-2013 : les glorieux combattants de la libert contre le dmoniaque El-Assad, chers  BHL. L'ide que la romantique rvolte contre l'oppression forcment droits-de-l'hommiste, librale, pro Occident, puisse n'tre, qu'en ralit, qu'une insurrection islamiste rcurrente dans cette rgion tait de la "thorie du complot". L'histoire a tranch depuis. 
> 
> Quant  l'arsenal de l'tat islamique, il ne fait aucun doute que les lments les plus mobiles seront disperss dans la nature aprs la chute de Raqqa et de Mossoul. Cela contribuera  dstabiliser toute la rgion pendant encore des dcennies et tout les responsables de ce merdier (USA, UE France en tte, Turquie, Arabie Saoudite, Qatar, Russie) risquent d'en faire les frais. Comme l'arsenal de Khadafi qui catalyse en ce moment le merdier sahlien. Pour info, je redoute le jour o un fou de Dieu fera un carton sur un avion de ligne au dessus de la Mditerrane au MANPAD (risque majeur au dcollage et  l'atterrissage).


Cocasse pour le moins. 
C'est pour cela que tous les avions d'El AI sont quips de dispositif anti missiles, nous devrons peut-tre en passer par l.




> Il y aura forcment des irrgularits lors du scrutin, aussi bien en faveur des dmocrates que des rpublicains. Les machines  voter dj sont extrmement douteuses. C'est pour a que je pense que le scrutin sera trs contest d'autant plus que tout indique que le rsultat sera trs serr (contre un candidat pareil, mme un cheval aussi boiteux que Clinton aurait du l'emporter aussi largement que Johnson face  Goldwater en 64, si cette lection tait "normale", mais la conjoncture est indite et extrme). Ca sent l'incertitude juridique pour quelques jours.


Hop, qui a parl de scrutin serr, hormis les journaleux aux ordres de Celui qui ne doit pas tre nomm et ses sondages truqus ?

----------


## TallyHo

> crer deux puissances nuclaires dans le moyen orient, est-ce bien responsable ?


Autant que de crer la bombe et de la tester sur des civils...

Comme tu le dis, tous les gouvernements ont les mains sales et on n'est pas  l'abri d'une drive, mme chez nous. Est ce qu'il faut pour autant condamner des pays sensibles  ne pas accder  la technologie ? D'autant plus que c'est nous qui facilitons leur "sensibilit" parfois... Question dlicate.

Bon aprs si on a une haine des orientaux et/ou africains, qu'on veut les conditionner  rester des "arrirs" et les soumettre, c'est videmment une autre histoire... Et je suis mme persuad que certaines personnes le veulent...

----------


## Grogro

> Hop, qui a parl de scrutin serr, hormis les journaleux aux ordres de Celui qui ne doit pas tre nomm et ses sondages truqus ?


Scrutin serr c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire : 200000 voies d'cart entre Clinton et Trump, avec une participation trs faible. Clinton a moins convaincu qu'Obama dans toutes les couches de la population, Trump a eu moins de voix que Romney en 2012, mais il a convaincu des catgories de population qui n'allait jamais voter (et mme 30% des hispanos). C'est toute la rust belt qui a vot massivement Trump. La fracture est trs nette entre les mtropoles mondialises et le pays rel. Quelques jacassants commencent  en prendre acte.

La question  cent milles balles maintenant c'est : que va-t-il faire et comment va-t-il gouverner ? Son premier discours est celui d'un homme d'tat. Il a fallu attendre sa victoire pour qu'il devienne srieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> que va-t-il faire et comment va-t-il gouverner ?


Beaucoup de monde vont lui mettre des battons dans les roues pour l'empcher au maximum de raliser son programme.

Normalement son programme c'est que les USA deviennent un peu plus isolationniste.
Dans sa campagne il avait parl de mettre des taxes pour dissuader les entreprises de fabriquer  lextrieur des USA.
Une telle mesure devrait crer des emplois aux USA.

Tout le monde connait la spirale de la crise.
Si des emplois sont supprims, ceux qui se sont fait virer consomment moins, il y a donc moins de demande, par consquent on supprime des emplois et a boucle. (la crise alimente la crise, tout a)

Peut tre que si on crer des emplois, les gens consommeront plus et a crera encore plus d'emplois.

L'autre ct cool de l'isolationnisme c'est au niveau militaire.
Trump a dit que c'tait une erreur d'avoir fait assassiner Saddam Hussein, Mouammar Kadhafi et en ce moment on essaie avec Bachar el-Assad.
Personne ne peut dire que l'Irak fonctionne mieux sans Saddam Hussein.
Personne ne peut dire que la Libye fonctionne mieux sans Mouammar Kadhafi.
Personne ne peut dire que la Syrie se porterait mieux sans Bachar el-Assad (en plus les terroristes qui attaquent Assad, attaquent galement la France, a n'a aucun sens, c'est n'importe quoi, ceux qui contrlent les terroristes en font ce qu'ils veulent...)

Trump a souvent parl de l'argent dpens pour les guerres, il parle de 6 trillions ($6 000 000 000 000, trillion a peut vouloir dire 10^12 ou 10^18 apparemment, l c'est 10^12) au Moyen Orient.
Ces 6 milles milliards de dollars n'ont servit  rien, quelque part...
Cet argent aurait pu tre utilis pour sauver les USA.

Il est possible que beaucoup de troupes US rentrent  la maison.

----------


## BenoitM

> ....


Il dit surtout tout es sont contraire.

Pour la guerre oui, elle n'ont pas servi  grand chose (ps: il a aussi dit qu'il allait limin daesh donc...)
Qu'il allait annuler le trait avec l'Iran.
Sur le cot de la guerre c'est dbile comme vision...L'argent dpens pour la guerre ne sait pas envoler.
C'est de soldat pay qui dpense leurs argent...
C'est de l'armement, qui fait tourner des entreprises amricaines avec des ouvriers amricains.
Certes l'argent aurait pu surement tre mieux dpenser mais ce n'est pas de l'argent qui a compltement disparu.

Pour l'isolationnisme, il ne faut pas oubli que les USA sont aussi un pays Exportateur. S'isoler c'est aussi moins exporter. Ce n'est pas une recette magique.

Pour l'Irak et lAfghanistan c'est son parti qui est parti en guerre.
Et question Blocage c'est plutt Obama qui a t bloqu par le congres.
Trump aura l'avantage que les rpublicains sont majoritaires.

----------


## ManusDei

> Personne ne peut dire que l'Irak fonctionne mieux sans Saddam Hussein.
> Personne ne peut dire que la Libye fonctionne mieux sans Mouammar Kadhafi.


C'est normal que personne ne puisse le dire, vu que c'est faux.

----------


## TallyHo

Bien sur... Heureusement que l'Occident des chrtiens tait l pour leur apporter la "dmocratie" en les librant des islamistes sataniques. Les irakiens et les libyens vivent dans des pays stables maintenant, le bonheur total quoi...  ::roll:: 

https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2013/03/HARLING/48806

----------


## Ryu2000

> il a aussi dit qu'il allait limin daesh


Il suffit de couper les vivres et il disparatra tout seul ^^
Si on les laisse bosser tranquille la Syrie, La Russie et l'Iran se dbarrasseront de Deash sans problme.
Mais l'occident aide ces terroristes depuis des annes.
Leave Brintey Syria alone.

Faut toujours que l'occident aille foutre sa merde partout, c'est pnible, ils ne veulent vraiment pas de la paix dans le monde...




> Qu'il allait annuler le trait avec l'Iran.


a je ne l'ai pas entendu, mais a me semble bizarre, les entreprises amricaines ont trs envie de commercer avec l'Iran.
Il a peut tre dit a juste pour plaire  l'AIPAC.
a n'a aucun sens de ne pas tre pote avec l'Iran, je vois pas ce qui pourrait justifier une telle chose.
Bon cela dit, si les USA s'loignent de l'Iran, la France pourra vendre plus de produits aux iraniens ^^




> L'argent dpens pour la guerre ne sait pas envoler.


Non mais ok dans une certaine mesure a fait bosser des gens.
Faudrait voir le dtail de la note, mais  mon avis ces milliers de milliards de dollars ont t mal dpens.
Si ils avaient t directement investie pour aider les tasuniens ils auraient eu plus d'impact.

Parce que dpenser $6 000 000 000 000 pour massacrer des millions de civils innocents, tout a pour faire tourner des usines qui fabriques des armes et des munitions, c'est un peu pourri comme stratgie.




> Pour l'isolationnisme, il ne faut pas oubli que les USA sont aussi un pays Exportateur.


Le monde entier voudra toujours des produits US.
Il y aura toujours leur saloperie de fast food de merde.
Les magasins Nike ne vont pas disparaitre.
Les chaussures DVS, Element, Emerica, Vans, DC Shoes, Etnies, Globe, a doit tout tre amricain.
Les gens vont continuer d'utiliser de l'Apple, du Microsoft, de l'Oracle, Cisco, Google, etc.

Les tats-Unis sont assez grand pour se suffire  eux mme. (c'est chiant que le pays s'appelle "les tats unis" je ne sais pas comment a s'accorde)




> C'est normal que personne ne puisse le dire, vu que c'est faux.


C'est ce que je dis.
Effectivement l'Irak se portait mieux sous Saddam.
Effectivement la Libye se portait mieux sous Kadhafi.
Effectivement la Syrie se porte mieux sous Assad que sous le chaos qui lui est promit.

----------


## ManusDei

Mfies toi, avec de tels positionnements tu es sur le chemin de la bienpensance mdiatique.
 :8-):

----------


## TallyHo

Prcise ta pense sur l'Irak et la Libye alors... Parce que je crois que a part sur un malentendu l...

----------


## ManusDei

> Prcise ta pense sur l'Irak et la Libye alors... Parce que je crois que a part sur un malentendu l...


Juste que je suis d'accord avec lui, l'Irak et la Libye se portaient mieux avant, bien qu'elles soient tenues par des dictateurs  l'poque.
Et y a pas grand monde pour le nier (en dehors de Sarkozy et BHL je suppose).
C'est d'ailleurs ce que les medias nous rptent  chaque fois qu'ils en parlent.

----------


## Grogro

> Beaucoup de monde vont lui mettre des battons dans les roues pour l'empcher au maximum de raliser son programme.


Trump a ax toute sa campagne contre ce qu'on appelle l'Etat profond US, et c'est pour cela que l'establishment rpublicain a tout fait pour lui faire barrage, tout en respectant le vote dmocratique et en s'abstenant de tenter un putsch lors de la convention en juillet. 

Trois scnarios sont possibles : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...ement-profond/ (lectorat plutt  droite, notez parmi les commentaires certains tabous restants)

C'est galement la dfaite de l'Allemagne : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...tion-de-trump/

----------


## TallyHo

> Juste que je suis d'accord avec lui, l'Irak et la Libye se portaient mieux avant, bien qu'elles soient tenues par des dictateurs  l'poque.
> Et y a pas grand monde pour le nier (en dehors de Sarkozy et BHL je suppose).
> C'est d'ailleurs ce que les medias non rptent  chaque fois qu'ils en parlent.


D'accord donc il y avait un malentendu...  ::): 

Disons que ces histoires ne sont pas simples car on raisonne avec notre mentalit occidentale dans des pays orientaux qui n'ont pas les mmes modles de socit et de gouvernance (tribale, patriarcale, etc...). Si on ne comprend pas a alors on ne peut que se planter sur ces sujets et on adhre forcment au bullshit TF1nesque.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le truc sympa c'est que le systme a fini par reconnatre que l'opration en Libye tait une grave erreur.
Maintenant tout le monde reconnait que Sarkozy a bien touch des millions de la part de Kadhafi.
Bon par contre la faute est mise entirement sur Sarkozy et tout les autres se retrouvent propre...

Quand on veut savoir ce qu'il faut faire ou ne pas faire il suffit de regarder ce que conseille BHL et faire exactement l'inverse.
 chaque fois qu'il y a une mauvaise guerre il est l.

----------


## TallyHo

> Trois scnarios sont possibles : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...ement-profond/ (lectorat plutt  droite, notez parmi les commentaires certains tabous restants)
> 
> C'est galement la dfaite de l'Allemagne : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...tion-de-trump/


Intressant et a me conforte dans ce que je pense de la Russie et de l'Allemagne depuis l'affaire des bateaux (et mme avant). L'Allemagne est un cheval de Troie et il est imprativement urgent de renouer de bonnes relations avec La Russie, d'autant plus qu'ils aiment nos produits et qu'il y a des choses  faire au niveau agricole avec eux.

A part a, pour rester dans le lger et ddramatiser ce qui passe dans les mdias :




> Chuck Norris: "People With a Negative View of Trump Will Be Pleasantly Surprised"
> 
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/07/2...g-donald-trump


Bon ben l les gars, il faut s'incliner... Si Chuck le dit...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Ha ben voila... A peine l'ide de film soumise, dj reprise par Marvel qui annonce sa prochaine super-production :



Et pour quilibrer la balance, un peu de trump bashing  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

Cette victoire n'est pas inattendue: aprs des decennies  faire des appels  coups de politique identitaire vers les minorits (et aux USA le Parti Democrate en est peut-tre le pire coupable), il tait invitable que le vote identitaire se propagae aussi aux blancs. Hors, les blancs restent majoritaires....

On risque une "surprise" pareille en Europe, aussi. En France demandez vous pourquoi vos musulmans, essentiellement proltaires, votent PS alors que le PS ne fait rien pour les proltaires (loi El Khomri, quand tu nous tiens) et mne une politique anti-islamique (marriage pour tous, mais "tous" c'est juste les homos, pas les musulmans polygames). Maintenant imaginez que la majorit (blancs, cathos non pratiquants, etc) se mette  voter selon le mme critre identitaire que les musulmans, ce serait une catastrophe annonce....

----------


## ddoumeche

> Autant que de crer la bombe et de la tester sur des civils...
> 
> Comme tu le dis, tous les gouvernements ont les mains sales et on n'est pas  l'abri d'une drive, mme chez nous. Est ce qu'il faut pour autant condamner des pays sensibles  ne pas accder  la technologie ? D'autant plus que c'est nous qui facilitons leur "sensibilit" parfois... Question dlicate.
> 
> Bon aprs si on a une haine des orientaux et/ou africains, qu'on veut les conditionner  rester des "arrirs" et les soumettre, c'est videmment une autre histoire... Et je suis mme persuad que certaines personnes le veulent...


Lire des conneries pareilles, il faut se pincer.
Dj LES bombes ont t testes avant et ce qui a fait se rendre les japonais fut l'invasion de la Mandchourie par la Russie, survenue en mme temps, qui signifiait la fin de l'Empire.

Les japonais avaient tus directement ou indirectement 16 millions de chinois et 2 millions d'indochinois (dont on ne parle jamais). En cas d'invasion amricaine des iles japonaises, les planificateurs avaient prvus des pertes considrables, militaires comme civiles.
Il aurait donc fallut laisser mourir 1 million de chinois supplmentaire, 1 millions de GIs et sans  doute 3 ou 4 millions de civils japonais ?

Juste pour avoir le loisir de ne pas utiliser une nouvelle arme contre des civils qui de toute faon auraient t tus par les bombardements ultrieurs ? Truman avait raison, on ne lui aurait jamais pardonn

Donc oui la dcision de bombarder Nagasaki et Hiroshima tait justifie. D'ailleurs tout le monde se fout des civils morts l bas, les commmorations sont juste instrumentalises par les pacifistes au nom de la dtente.
Enfin les pacifistes sont  l'ouest et les SS-20 sont  la l'est comme disait l'autre.

Ouais, il faut limiter le nombre d'armes nuclaires dans le monde, ce qui limitera le risque de conflit accidentels: on a eu de nombreux cas pendant la guerre froide et entre l'Inde et le Pakistan





> Scrutin serr c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire : 200000 voies d'cart entre Clinton et Trump, avec une participation trs faible. Clinton a moins convaincu qu'Obama dans toutes les couches de la population, Trump a eu moins de voix que Romney en 2012, mais il a convaincu des catgories de population qui n'allait jamais voter (et mme 30% des hispanos). C'est toute la rust belt qui a vot massivement Trump. La fracture est trs nette entre les mtropoles mondialises et le pays rel. Quelques jacassants commencent  en prendre acte.
> 
> La question  cent milles balles maintenant c'est : que va-t-il faire et comment va-t-il gouverner ? Son premier discours est celui d'un homme d'tat. Il a fallu attendre sa victoire pour qu'il devienne srieux.


Le nombre de voix ne signifie rien, on parle de grands lecteurs et l Trump a une avance de confortable. 
On peut mme perdre l'election prsidentielle avec le vote populaire, c'est ce qui arriv  Al Goe.

Sur le plan intrieur, j'ose esprer qu'il envoie les bolchviques dans des champs de coton et commence a crucifier massivement les mexicains le long du Rio Grande

----------


## TallyHo

Le petit extrmiste est encore dans son dlire autoritaire ? Je ne vais pas refaire l'autre post mais je te rappelle qu'on est dans un pays o on peut s'exprimer et pas dans un pays qui pratique la soumission ou la loi du talion... Donc je sonnerais si je veux que a te plaise ou non  :8-): 

Allez... Viendez faire la fte avec nous, a va te dtendre... Puisque tu aimes les images, en voici quelques-unes qui vont te faire plaisir  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

Islam (الإسلام‎‎) veut dire "soumission  Dieu": ca se veut obscurantiste et mme mieux islamiste, mais ca ne prtend que l'islam nous sauvera de la "soumission" et la loi du "talion". Trop fort, tu dois tre turc


Le Trump pense aussi que tu es un peu crisp depuis cette nuit:



Alors que le mot d'ordre c'est de se dcoincer :

----------


## TallyHo

> et mme mieux *islamiste*, mais ca ne prtend que *l'islam nous sauvera de la "soumission" et la loi du "talion"*


Tu peux me dire o j'ai dit cela ?




> Trop fort, tu dois tre turc


Trs lointain alors...  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, pour toi on sait trs clairement ce que tu es avec tes rcents posts vengeurs voire haineux,  la limite de la schizophrnie, qui ne laissent aucun doute sur tes intentions sur ce genre de sujets. Et tu viens de nous le dmontrer  nouveau. Je pensais qu'on avait touch le fond sur d'autres sujets de ce type mais non... Ca c'tait avant de te connatre...

Bref, je vais te laisser dans ton dlire d'extrmiste... A ce niveau l, la discussion n'est plus possible si on n'est pas pro du mdical...

----------


## TallyHo

Qu'on aime ou pas, il a une bonne analyse :

----------


## Zirak

> *Cette victoire n'est pas inattendue*: aprs des decennies  faire des appels  coups de politique identitaire vers les minorits (et aux USA le Parti Democrate en est peut-tre le pire coupable), il tait invitable que le vote identitaire se propagae aussi aux blancs. Hors, les blancs restent majoritaires....


Ou enfin, n'en dplaise  certains, Trump n'a gagn que grce au systme des grands lecteurs, mais au final malgr une forte abstention (pratiquement 50% je crois), la majorit du peuple a vot pour Hillary (mais pas dans les bons tats).

La dernire fois, c'tait G.W. Bush (et les fois d'avant dans les annes 1800+...).

Cette victoire n'est d qu' un systme d'lection pourri, pas  un rel plbiscite du peuple. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Islam (الإسلام‎‎) veut dire "soumission  Dieu"


Il n'y a pas d'quivalent exact.
Quand tu dis  un type qui parle la langue Arabe qu'Islam veut dire "Soumission" il n'est pas exactement d'accord.
Apparemment a voudrait dire "soumission" et "paix" en mme temps.




> Alors que le mot d'ordre c'est de se dcoincer :


Ouais ben le mode d'ordre de la propagande athiste, droitdelhommiste, rpublicaine (de la merde donc).
Je n'apprcie pas du tout Charlie Hebdo, le vrai Charlie Hebdo est mort 1982.
En 1992 c'est relanc par Philippe Val, donc voil...  partir de l on sait que ce sera intgralement de la merde.

a peut tre cool d'tre pudique.

On a vu des titres de news comme a :
Caroline Fourest : face au burkini, optons pour le nudisme !
Un camp naturiste verra bientt le jour  Paris

C'est pas toujours bien de trop montrer son corps,  la plage si les vieilles pouvaient se couvrir parfois ce serait mieux...




> Cette victoire n'est d qu' un systme d'lection pourri, pas  un rel plbiscite du peuple. ^^


C'est un systme moins pourri que celui de l'UE.
Parce que si ils ne regardaient que le nombre total de vote, la reprsentation serait bizarre.
En gros ce serait quasiment possible que tous les tats soient pour un candidat, sauf la Californie et New York et avec dmographie ce serait jouable que le candidat favoris dans seulement 2 tats ait plus de suffrage, mais ce serait dgueulasse pour les 49 autres tats. (bon en fait c'est pas possible quand on regarde le nombre de grands lecteurs dans chaque tat, mais l'ide est l)

Aprs les candidats ne s'occuperaient que des tats avec le plus dlecteurs et abandonneraient le reste des USA.

Globalement Trump est plus populaire que Clinton dans la majorit des tats.
C'est une performance quand on sait que 96% des mdias taient contre Trump.
Et que dans les 4% restants quasiment aucun taient pro Trump.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est un systme moins pourri que celui de l'UE.


Quel rapport avec l'UE ?

On parle des lections prsidentielles d'un pays, au pire que tu compare cela avec le systme franais, je veux bien, mais pourquoi ramener a  l'UE ?





> Parce que si ils ne regardaient que le nombre total de vote, la reprsentation serait bizarre.
> En gros ce serait quasiment possible que tous les tats soient pour un candidat, sauf la Californie et New York et avec dmographie ce serait jouable que le candidat favoris dans seulement 2 tats ait plus de suffrage, mais ce serait dgueulasse pour les 49 autres tats. 
> 
> Aprs les candidats ne s'occuperaient que des tats avec le plus dlecteurs et abandonneraient le reste des USA.


Et pourtant c'est comme cela que l'on fonctionne en France, sans que cela te gne, tu ne crois tout de mme pas que tous les dpartements franais ont la mme dmographie hein ? 

Ou tu voudrais aussi des grands lecteurs en France ? Mais je croyais que de dmocratie reprsentative c'tait de la merde et qu'il fallait que cela soit le peuple qui ait le dernier mot ? 

Encore une fois, tu dis tout et son contraire d'un fil  l'autre...





> Globalement Trump est plus populaire que Clinton dans la majorit des tats.


A la limite, oui, on peut dire que Trump tait plus populaire, *chez les grands lecteurs*, mais c'est tout. 

Mais si Hillary a eu plus de voix que Trump dans les votes populaires, c'est qu'il n'tait pas plus populaire dans la majorit des tats sinon il aurait eu plus de voix... ><

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais si Hillary a eu plus de voix que Trump dans les votes populaires, c'est qu'il n'tait pas plus populaire dans la majorit des tats sinon il aurait eu plus de voix... ><


Sur ce point l c'est plus compliqu, certains tats sont historiquement d'un ct ou de l'autre depuis des dcennies donc la mobilisation est trs faible (dans l'autre camp). Sur un principe comme en France (une personne, une voix) impossible de prdire les rsultats car a changerait beaucoup de choses.

Par contre vu que beaucoup d'tats rpublicains mettent de trs large batons dans les roues des minorits pour voter, on peut tout  fait conclure que le vote Clinton est sous-valu.

Bref sur un systme  la franaise on ne sait pas qui aurait gagn l'lection car la mobilisation aurait t diffrente, mme si les chances auraient plus probablement t du ct de Clinton.

PS : je commenterais pas cette histoire de popularit base sur du vent.

----------


## Zirak

> Sur ce point l c'est plus compliqu, certains tats sont historiquement d'un ct ou de l'autre depuis des dcennies donc la mobilisation est trs faible (dans l'autre camp). Sur un principe comme en France (une personne, une voix) impossible de prdire les rsultats car a changerait beaucoup de choses.


Oui enfin, c'est tout de mme un peu pareil en France, enfin peut-tre pas au niveau de rgion complte, mais il y a aussi des dpartements / villes qui sont trs ancrs dans une certaine mouvance politique, ce qui n'empche pas que quand le raz le bol atteint un certain niveau, que cette mouvance finisse par tre remplace. 

Au final l si on regarde les vrais nombre de votes du peuple, sans se proccuper des tats / des grands lecteurs, je crois qu'on tait  48/49% d'abstention, et Hillary et Trump au coude  coude (je crois qu'Hillary n'avait mme pas 1% d'avance mais elle tait devant). Cela n'est pas si loign des chiffres que l'on trouve chez nous je trouve. ^^

----------


## ManusDei

Ce week-end ils n'avaient pas fini de compter partout (systme diffrent pour chaque tat).
Vu qu'un des tats o ils n'ont pas fini est la Californie, trs dmocrate, il est estim  la louche que Clinton finira avec  peu prs 2 millions de voix d'avance.

PS : aussi, ils votent un mardi, principalement sur les horaires de bureau. Ca aide pas.

PPS : non c'est pas pareil, voter  droite dans une rgion de gauche aux prsidentielles compte. Voter Rpublicain dans un tat Dmocrate compte pour rien vu que les Dmocrates auront tous les grands lecteurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel rapport avec l'UE ?





> Et pourtant c'est comme cela que l'on fonctionne en France, sans que cela te gne


Parce que quelque part les USA c'est comme l'UE ce sont plusieurs tats dans le mme ensemble.
Sauf que les USA sont une nation et l'UE est 28 nations.

Mais dans l'UE a n'arrivera jamais qu'on dise "les 28 peuples votent et le choix qui aura le plus de suffrage gagne".
C'est l le point commun entre l'UE et les USA.
Si on dit qu'une nation membre de l'UE et quivalent  un tat des USA, on peut faire plein d'analogies.

La France c'est un tat et une nation.
Arrtez de comparer un dpartement, une rgion ou une euro rgion (les putains de nouvelles rgions de merde) avec une nation de l'UE.
La France a une histoire, l'UE n'a rien du tout.




> Ou tu voudrais aussi des grands lecteurs en France ?


Ah ben surtout pas c'est un systme de merde ^^
Moi j'aimerai que les Franais votent pour les choix de la France.
Au lieu de a on a des connards de chefs d'tats qui dirigent l'UE et ces 28 nations esclaves.




> A la limite, oui, on peut dire que Trump tait plus populaire, *chez les grands lecteurs*


a m'tonnerait que ce soit pass comme a.
Si les grands lecteurs ont respect le peuple, ils ont vot pour qui ont leur a dit de voter.

Trump n'est pas populaire dans le systme.
Comme on l'a dj dit les mdias sont contre, wall street est contre, les rpublicains sont contre.
Si Trump essaie rellement de raliser son programme il va finir comme JFK.
De toute faon mme en tant prsident, on ne peut pas tout faire, on a pas le pouvoir absolu.
Si a se trouve on le laissera rien faire de ce qu'il veut et il va se soumettre comme les autres.




> Mais si Hillary a eu plus de voix que Trump dans les votes populaires, c'est qu'il n'tait pas plus populaire dans la majorit des tats sinon il aurait eu plus de voix... ><


Absolument pas.
Exemple thorique, une nation avec 50 tats de 100 000 personnes qui votent et un tat de 6 000 000 de personnes.
Si dans les 50 tats 75% des lecteurs votent A, a fait :
50 * 100 000 * 0.75 = 3 750 000 votes pour A et maximum 1 250 000 votes pour B.

Si dans le gros tat il y a 62.5% pour B a fait :
6 000 000 * 0.625 = 3 750 000 votes pour B.

Bon l A peut encore gagner, mais y'a un truc  tirer de cet exemple.

L'exemple qui veut rellement dire quelque chose c'est a :


Ya plus de rouge que de bleu.
Donc il y a plus d'tats majoritairement pour Trump que pour Clinton.

Le systme amricain est zarbe.

Regardez a :


C'est peut tre de la merde mais c'est fait comme a...

----------


## Zirak

> PPS : non c'est pas pareil, voter  droite dans une rgion de gauche aux prsidentielles compte. *Voter Rpublicain dans un tat Dmocrate compte pour rien vu que les Dmocrates auront tous les grands lecteurs.*


Mais c'est justement ce que je dis, que Trump n'a gagn que grce aux grands lecteurs et que si cela avait t un vote direct du peuple, comme en France, pour le coup, c'est Hillary qui aurait t lue vu le dcompte actuel.

Il ne faut pas comparer le systme franais actuel, au systme amricain, en gardant le principe des grands lecteurs, sinon oui cela ne rime  rien, mais au final on dit bien la mme chose.

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que quelque part les USA c'est comme l'UE ce sont plusieurs tats dans le mme ensemble.
> Sauf que les USA sont une nation et l'UE est 28 nations.


Oui donc en fait c'est pareil, sauf que ce n'est pas pareil...  ::aie:: 





> Mais dans l'UE a n'arrivera jamais qu'on dise "les 28 peuples votent et le choix qui aura le plus de suffrage gagne".
> C'est l le point commun entre l'UE et les USA.
> Si on dit qu'une nation membre de l'UE et quivalent  un tat des USA, on peut faire plein d'analogies.


Ah mais si on peut dire ce que l'on veut, moi aussi je peux faire pleins d'analogies qui ne veulent rien dire, mais cela n'en fait toujours pas des vrits... 




> La France c'est un tat et une nation.
> Arrtez de comparer un dpartement, une rgion ou une euro rgion (les putains de nouvelles rgions de merde) avec une nation de l'UE.
> La France a une histoire, l'UE n'a rien du tout.


On compare rien du tout, on parle des lections US et c'est toi qui ramne l'UE sur le tapis.  ::aie:: 





> a m'tonnerait que ce soit pass comme a.
> Si les grands lecteurs ont respect le peuple, ils ont vot pour qui ont leur a dit de voter.


Et la marmotte, elle mets le chocolat dans le papier alu...

T'as aussi le droit de sortir de ta grotte, et d'aller consulter le dcompte officiel des voix.

Mais sinon, t'es en train de nous dire que les politiciens amricains sont des honntes gens qui respectent leur parole, et que la France et l'UE sont les seuls endroits au monde o les politiciens sont corrompus ?  ::aie:: 





> Absolument pas.
> Exemple thorique, une nation avec 50 tats de 100 000 personnes qui votent et un tat de 6 000 000 de personnes.
> Si dans les 50 tats 75% des lecteurs votent A, a fait :
> 50 * 100 000 * 0.75 = 3 750 000 votes pour A et maximum 1 250 000 votes pour B.
> 
> Si dans le gros tat il y a 62.5% pour B a fait :
> 6 000 000 * 0.625 = 3 750 000 votes pour B.
> 
> Bon l A peut encore gagner, mais y'a un truc  tirer de cet exemple.


RAF de tes exemples thoriques alors que tu pannes rien  ce qu'on dit. 





> L'exemple qui veut rellement dire quelque chose c'est a :
> 
> Ya plus de rouge que de bleu.
> Donc il y a plus d'tats majoritairement pour Trump que pour Clinton.
> 
> Le systme amricain est zarbe.


*Mais c'est bien ce que je dis*, les grands lecteurs ont vot en fonction de leur parti, pas en fonction de la volont du peuple. Tu me contredis et tu apportes des trucs qui vont dans mon sens... 

Ca devient vraiment dsesprant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les grands lecteurs ont vot en fonction de leur parti, pas en fonction de la volont du peuple.


Plusieurs tats qui taient majoritairement Dmocrate on vot majoritairement Rpublicains pour la premire fois depuis des dcennies.
L il n'est pas question de parti.

Quand c'est rouge c'est que les lecteurs ont vot majoritairement Trump.
Quand c'est bleu c'est que les lecteurs ont vot majoritairement Clinton.

Il n'est pas question de Rpublicains et de Dmocrates.
De toute faon le parti Rpublicain tait pro Clinton.

----------


## Zirak

> Quand c'est rouge c'est que les lecteurs ont vot majoritairement Trump.
> Quand c'est bleu c'est que les lecteurs ont vot majoritairement Clinton.


Les lecteurs ou les grands lecteurs ? Elle vient d'o ta carte ? Pourquoi on n'a pas la lgende exacte avec ? Et surtout, elle date de quand ?

Si c'est vraiment la reprsentation du vote du peuple, et pas des grands lecteurs, j'aimerais vraiment savoir comment ils ont russi  arriver  cette carte, puisque les dcomptes des bureaux de votes montrent le contraire.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les lecteurs ou les grands lecteurs ? Elle vient d'o ta carte ? Pourquoi on n'a pas la lgende exacte avec ? Et surtout, elle date de quand ?


Ouais c'est vrai que lgende a ne veut rien dire...
Mais en tout cas a semble tre a.
Je me trompe peut tre, mais on dirait que c'est a.

Je veux bien que les grands lecteurs trahissent leur lecteurs mais pour voter pour Clinton par pour voter Trump.
a n'aurait aucun sens.

Je comprendrais que le systme triche pour mettre Clinton.
Mais c'est impossible que le systme triche pour mettre Trump.

Ce serait un paradoxe beaucoup trop gros.
Pourquoi les grands lecteurs soutiendraient Trump ?
a ne peut pas coller, c'est impossible.

----------


## TallyHo

J'adore l'argument de dire qu'Hillary est largement lu au vote populaire... Ecart de voix : 0.30%.

De plus l'argument ne tient pas car on transpose un systme pour invalider un autre, vote populaire contre vote grands lecteurs. La ralit c'est que ce sont deux systmes diffrents et que les campagnes sont menes diffremment selon le systme. Donc personne ne peut dire ce qui ce serait pass si les US avaient un systme comme le ntre.

Par ailleurs, je vous sens beaucoup moins mu avec le systme de "grand lecteur" en France... Car oui il y a aussi ce genre de systme, exemple : les villes avec arrondissements. Mais aussi dans plusieurs administrations pour lire le Prsident de celle-ci.

Dcidment, la pilule a vraiment du mal a pass...  ::mrgreen:: 

Pourtant vous devriez tre contents, la victoire de Trump est un formidable bras d'honneur  la mafia mdiatico-politique.

----------


## Zirak

> J'adore l'argument de dire qu'Hillary est *largement* lu au vote populaire... Ecart de voix : 0.30%.


Alors dj, personne n'a employ ce terme.

J'ai dit que la majorit des gens avait vot pour elle, ce qui est vrai, puisqu'il y a plus de votants pour elle que pour Trump. Tu devrais tre content, j'emploie le bon sens du mot...

Et en plus, d'aprs ce que disait ManusDei, le dcompte n'est pas fini, donc l'cart peut encore se creuser (ou pas, on verra).





> De plus l'argument ne tient pas car on transpose un systme pour invalider un autre, vote populaire contre vote grands lecteurs. La ralit c'est que ce sont deux systmes diffrents et que les campagnes sont menes diffremment selon le systme. Donc personne ne peut dire ce qui ce serait pass si les US avaient un systme comme le ntre.


Ce n'est pas un argument pour quoi que ce soit, thierrybenji nous dit que le peuple a majoritairement vot pour Trump, je dis juste que les bureaux de vote disent le contraire. Et que si il n'y avait pas les grands lecteurs, avec le dcompte actuel des voix, c'est Hillary qui aurait t lu par le peuple.

Aprs cela ne remets pas en cause le fait que dans un systme prvu comme a (sans grands lecteurs), avec effectivement une campagne diffrente, que Trump aurait pu tre lu galement.

Encore une fois, je n'argumente rien, je ne suis pas pro-Hillary, je corrige juste une affirmation  l'emporte pice. 






> Dcidment, la pilule a vraiment du mal a pass... 
> 
> Pourtant vous devriez tre contents, la victoire de Trump est un formidable bras d'honneur  la mafia mdiatico-politique.


Mais la pilule de quoi ? Je ne suis pas amricain, je me fou de qui les dirige, si il devait y avoir des consquences pour la France, cela serait ngoci par les "huiles" en "haut-lieu" et je n'aurais pas mon mot  dire de toutes faons. Donc l'un ou l'autre, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre comme on dit...  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne parle pas de ce sujet obligatoirement, je rebondis dessus car c'est un argument qu'on a vu sortir dans les mdias. Tout comme tu vois des politiciens qui en sont encore  faire des dclarations catastrophistes ou d'appel au calme, comme si il y avait un cataclysme l-bas.

La mafia mdiatico-politique vient de se faire dsavouer en beaut et ils n'ont toujours pas compris, ils n'en sortent pas de leur dni et de leur stratgie mesquine de la peur... C'est juste hallucinant de voir  quel point ils sont enferms dans leur logiciel...

----------


## ManusDei

> J'adore l'argument de dire qu'Hillary est largement lu au vote populaire... Ecart de voix : 0.30%.


Dcompte pas fini. Pour le moment Clinton a 2millions de voix de plus que Trump, donc largement plus que 0,30%.




> Par ailleurs, je vous sens beaucoup moins mu avec le systme de "grand lecteur" en France...


Si si, tout pareil.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est trs drle de voir le comportements des mdias (de tout le systme en fait).
J'ai vu une vido jaimerai bien pouvoir retrouver le lien, je crois que le Raptor Dissident l'a partag sur Twitter.

Ils taient l  rpter "Hillary Clinton  90% de chances de gagner les lections", les heures passent et ils continuent.
Avec toute la conviction au monde "Hillary Clinton va gagner c'est oblig".
Et PAF ! Tout le monde en Position Latrale de Scurit !

Les petites connasses qui pleurent sur le plateau "bouhou c'est le mchant qui a gagn :'( Ouin Ouin Ouin :'(".
Personnellement je trouve a trs drle.

Souvent rpter 1000 fois le mme mensonge fini par le rendre vrai.
Mais pas l, Hillary a perdu.

----------


## TallyHo

> Dcompte pas fini. Pour le moment Clinton a 2millions de voix de plus que Trump, donc largement plus que 0,30%.
> 
> 
> Si si, tout pareil.


Mme 10 millions, on s'en fout, a ne marche pas comme a chez eux donc on discute pour rien en fait... Pour les "grands lecteurs" en France, on verra bien aux lections concernes si il y a autant de polmiques...  ::): 




> Ils taient l  rpter "Hillary Clinton  90% de chances de gagner les lections", les heures passent et ils continuent.


J'ai vu un truc marrant du mme style mais je n'ai pas retenu le lien, dommage... C'est un gars qui a pris une capture d'cran du twitter d'un journaliste qui annonait la victoire de Trump dans un tat-cl en commentant que les gens taient mcontents... Le gars tait sur place, il a pris des photos de la foule devant l'cran du square, ils taient tous happy  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

Pour la question de la popularit dans tous les tats vs certains tats : l'avance d'Hillary correspond  peu prs  l'avance qu'elle a dans la Californie seule... Donc oui, on peut dire que Trump est plus populaire dans la majorit des tats ( 
condition d'assimiler popularit et vote ce qui  mon avis est plus que discutable).

Autre dtail technique : les grands lecteurs sont choisis par les partis voire par l'quipe des candidats elles-mmes (prcision ncessaire considrant la popularit de Trump auprs de certains rpublicains  ::mouarf:: ), du coup le risque de trahison voqu par certains est plus que faible.

----------


## Grogro

> Ha ben voila... A peine l'ide de film soumise, dj reprise par Marvel qui annonce sa prochaine super-production :
> 
> Pice jointe 224561


Je sais qui sont les SJW, les MSM c'est qui ?

----------


## TallyHo

Les grands mdias il me semble.

----------


## Grogro

Je n'ai accs qu' une petite partie de l'article, mais voil dj un revirement  180 par rapport  sa promesse phare de campagne : http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...etrangeres.php

John Bolton, no-conservateur ultra agressif, fou de guerre, fanatique de linterventionnisme de Bush ? WTF ? Trump qui a pourtant pass les dernires annes  chier violemment sur les no-cons ? Son profil ici : http://www.dailywire.com/news/10794/...bert-kraychik#

Guiliani semble favori. Il semblerait pourtant plus indiqu pour la justice vu son profil (une carrire de procureur rput et apprci, et en plus incorruptible) et son absence totale de qualification en politique trangre.

Les amricains pensaient voter pour un isolationniste, ils vont tomber de haut. Parce que l, il risque fort de suivre la mme politique que Bushobama.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les amricains pensaient voter pour un isolationniste, ils vont tomber de haut. Parce que l, il risque fort de suivre la mme politique que Bushobama.


Et ouais, quand t'es prsident tu ne peux pas faire ce que tu veux...
Au final il y a des choses qui font que t'es oblig de prendre des dcisions que tu ne souhaites par prendre.

----------


## Grogro

C'est qu'ils sont mignons tout plein ces gens-l : http://www.slate.fr/story/128813/pir...ors_picks=true

Il y a tout de mme 3 titres 100% vridiques au milieu de cette fange surraliste de mauvais got. Que Slate, parangon du relativisme, les classe parmi les "pires titres" est trs rvlateur d'une certaine mentalit.

----------


## el_slapper

Breitbart a aussi annonc une avance de 7 millions de voix pour Trump sur le vote populaire - alors qu'aux dernier dcomptes, il approche du million de retard - mais avec une avance clef dans les tats clefs. Une mdia parfaitement neutre et objectif.

----------


## TallyHo

Comme tous les mdias... Hillary devait gagner selon d'autres mdias  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Par contre, pour toi on sait trs clairement ce que tu es avec tes rcents posts vengeurs voire haineux,  la limite de la schizophrnie, qui ne laissent aucun doute sur tes intentions sur ce genre de sujets. Et tu viens de nous le dmontrer  nouveau. Je pensais qu'on avait touch le fond sur d'autres sujets de ce type mais non... Ca c'tait avant de te connatre...
> 
> Bref, je vais te laisser dans ton dlire d'extrmiste... A ce niveau l, la discussion n'est plus possible si on n'est pas pro du mdical...


L'ostracisation psychiatrique, on ressort les bonnes vieilles mthodes sovitiques ? Comme dit le proverbe, chassez le naturel...

Donc je vais faire comme tant d'autres, hop poubelle :



> 





> Sur ce point l c'est plus compliqu, certains tats sont historiquement d'un ct ou de l'autre depuis des dcennies donc la mobilisation est trs faible (dans l'autre camp). Sur un principe comme en France (une personne, une voix) impossible de prdire les rsultats car a changerait beaucoup de choses.
> 
> Par contre vu que beaucoup d'tats rpublicains mettent de trs large btons dans les roues des minorits pour voter, on peut tout  fait conclure que le vote Clinton est sous-valu.
> 
> Bref sur un systme  la franaise on ne sait pas qui aurait gagn l'lection car la mobilisation aurait t diffrente, mme si les chances auraient plus probablement t du ct de Clinton.
> 
> PS : je commenterais pas cette histoire de popularit base sur du vent.


Le dcomptage des votes n'est pas termin de toute faon.
A contrario de ce que tu dis, les tats dmocrates mettent beaucoup de facilites pour les minorits, comme celui de New York dixit l'assesseur dmocrate Alan Schulkin, et cela afin qu'elles votent plusieurs fois :




Ceci n'tant que le sommet de la face visible de l'iceberg. 

Enfin, la fraude lectorale est vieille comme la dmocratie, surtout aux USA: on se souviendra de Kennedy lu grce  la mafia, dixit Seymour Hersch.
Esprons que les conservateurs exploitent habilement ce remue mnage et forcent les tats  mettre au minimum en place des cartes lectorales, comme dans tout pays dmocratique digne de ce nom : la Californie ne demande aucune preuve d'identit et c'est loin d'tre le seul.




> Mais c'est justement ce que je dis, que Trump n'a gagn que grce aux grands lecteurs et que si cela avait t un vote direct du peuple, comme en France, pour le coup, c'est Hillary qui aurait t lue vu le dcompte actuel.
> 
> Il ne faut pas comparer le systme franais actuel, au systme amricain, en gardant le principe des grands lecteurs, sinon oui cela ne rime  rien, mais au final on dit bien la mme chose.


Il me semble pourtant que les lections parlementaires et snatoriales sont tout aussi anti-dmocratiques.

----------


## TallyHo

> L'ostracisation psychiatrique, on ressort les bonnes vieilles mthodes sovitiques ?
> 
> Donc je vais faire comme tant d'autres *un autre*, hop poubelle :


Voila, rejoins le... Vous allez bien vous entendre vu que vous ne pouvez pas encaisser la mme communaut... Par contre, il faudra lui dire que ton projet est un peu plus pouss que de juste cracher sur eux, que tu soutiens des terroristes et des milices prives sur le territoire franais, etc... Histoire qu'il soit au courant quoi  ::roll:: 

Aprs si tu crois que a va me perturber de ne plus tre lu par un extrmiste qui prne le talion et le colonialisme et  qui invente des messages... Donc non, rien de sovitique l-dedans, uniquement les faits rels  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Il me semble pourtant que les lections parlementaires et snatoriales sont tout aussi anti-dmocratiques.


Pire encore, en raison des pratiques proverbiales de redcoupage lectoral. L'Amrique n'a jamais t une dmocratie, pas plus que nous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Amrique n'a jamais t une dmocratie, pas plus que nous.


D'accord, mais il est peut tre possible que dans des rares cas une bonne personne soit lu.

Il devait surement il y avoir des choses intressantes dans le programme de JFK puisqu'il s'est retrouv mort trs rapidement...
Ou alors c'est juste une concidence... Mais il est probable que son programme ait gn des personnes puissantes.

===
La dmocratie (surtout reprsentative) c'est de la merde.
On met au pouvoir des gens mondialiste (qui ne bosse donc pas prioritairement dans lintrt de la nation).
Ils sont dconnect du peuple et du monde rel.

----------


## Grogro

> Il devait surement il y avoir des choses intressantes dans le programme de JFK puisqu'il s'est retrouv mort trs rapidement...
> Ou alors c'est juste une concidence... Mais il est probable que son programme ait gn des personnes puissantes.


Le complexe militaro-industriel, tout simplement.

----------


## TallyHo

> La dmocratie (surtout reprsentative) Le gouvernement reprsentatif c'est de la merde.


Si si j'insiste... Et puis comme a, on ne pourra pas dire que je ne te fouette pas non plus...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est arriv dans l'histoire du monde que la dmocratie apporte des grands hommes.
Qui ont rellement prit le pouvoir et dirig leur nation dans la bonne direction.

Mais c'est extrmement rare.
Il y a au moins 99 mauvais gouvernements pour 1 bon.

En ce moment il y a Le prsident philippin Rodrigo Duterte qui est bien sympa.
Je ne sais pas si il est bon pour son pays, mais en tout cas j'ai entendu des extraits de ses discours et a fait du bien  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> En ce moment il y a Le prsident philippin Rodrigo Duterte qui est bien sympa.
> Je ne sais pas si il est bon pour son pays, mais en tout cas j'ai entendu des extraits de ses discours et a fait du bien


Duerte, le mec qui se compare lui-mme  Hitler et qui aimerait bien abattre des millions de drogus ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)En ce moment il y a Le prsident philippin Rodrigo Duterte qui est bien sympa.
> Je ne sais pas si il est bon pour son pays, mais en tout cas j'ai entendu des extraits de ses discours et a fait du bien


Merci de nous confirmer que tu sais que tu aimes les chefs qui n'ont pas peur d'assumer leurs pulsions criminelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Duerte, le mec qui se compare lui-mme  Hitler





> tu aimes les chefs qui n'ont pas peur d'assumer leurs pulsions criminelles.


Ahaha vous n'avez aucun sens de l'humour  ::mouarf:: 
Vous tes trop dans le politiquement correct...
Ds que quelqu'un dit quelque chose qui sort un peu du protocole, a va ne va plus  ::P:   ::ptdr:: 

Moi j'ai trouv a marrant de voir un type qui n'en avait strictement rien  foutre.  ::mouarf:: 
Je comprends les philippins qui le soutiennent.

Faudra voir son bilan  la fin.  ::?: 
Peut tre qu'il est nul.  ::aie:: 

En tout cas le peu que j'en ai vu, tait fun.
J'en sais pas assez pour avoir une opinion.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)En tout cas le peu que j'en ai vu, tait fun.
> J'en sais pas assez pour avoir une opinion.


Ah oui, se faire trouer la peau, c'est fun. t'as pas d'opinion sur le bonhomme, mais il te fait rire, donc il est cool. Des fois, faut creuser un peu. On parle d'un type qui encourage les mres de familles  aller buter toute personne ressemblant  un vague dlinquant. Pas de preuves, pas de jur, pas de juge, juste un bourreau autoproclam. Tu penses bien que dans ces conditions, nombre de tus n'avaient  se reprocher que des diffrents civils avec leurs tueurs.....

----------


## Ryu2000

> t'as pas d'opinion sur le bonhomme, mais il te fait rire, donc il est cool.


Roh...
Mais c'tait une blague.

Mon post commenait bien et juste  la fin, je parle des Philippines, et vous m'attaquez sur ce dtail (alors que je disais que parfois la dmocratie tait bien, donc vous devriez tre d'accord avec moi).
C'tait pour illustrer qu'il y a des discours diffrents.
Dans l'occident tous les gouvernements disent les mmes choses, utilisent la mme novlangue, ont les mmes ides, les mmes projets, etc, l a change un coup !

Moi je l'ai juste vu dire "fuck you"  l'OTAN ou un truc comme a.
Il n'tait pas question de dire  son peuple de tuer les dlinquants...

----------


## Grogro

Il est plus sage d'ignorer les deux serial floodeurs Dupond et Dupont srieux.

----------


## TallyHo

C'est sur que dit comme a sans autre forme d'argumentation, c'est tout de suite plus intelligent...  ::roll:: 

Je crois qu'il est surtout plus sage d'arrter de jouer les petits dictateurs de la pense. Chacun est libre de donner son avis et de rpondre si il en a envie sans attendre l'autorisation de Grogro. D'ailleurs qui es tu sur ce forum pour dicter la conduite  tenir ? Quoique l j'avoue, tu as essay de le faire plus diplomatiquement... Mais bon... Ca n'enlve pas le fait que c'est assez bas comme intervention, si au moins tu avais donn un avis ou une contre-rponse...

Aprs si la bande de joyeux drilles se plait  faire une petite vendetta personnelle en passant systmatiquement derrire les membres viss pour leur coller des -1 mme quand ils disent un truc bateau qui n'engage pas, ben amusez vous bien les mecs, a vous occupera comme a...  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

ETATS-UNIS : LA NSA ACCUSE "UN PAYS" D'AVOIR UTILIS WIKILEAKS POUR FAIRE GAGNER DONALD TRUMP
C'est de plus en plus ridicule.
Si Trump a t lu c'est parce que les tasuniens ont t convaincu par son programme.
Les tasuniens ont cout son discours et ils ont t hyp, ils a re motiv tout le monde, il a ranim le "rve amricain".

Ceux qui sont du par la dfaite de Clinton recherche des excuses.
Ce n'est pas de la faute  Facebook (la quasi totalit des publications taient anti Trump).
Ce n'est pas de la faute de Wikileaks (Wikileaks ne fait que de ressortir la vrit, pour vitez les leaks il faut arrter de faire des trucs illgales en cachette).

Le seul argument du ct Clinton c'tait "Hillary est une femme".
Donc ok c'est trs bien, mais c'est lger comme programme.
Et c'est quoi ce sexisme de dire qu'une femme s'en sortirai forcment mieux qu'un homme ?!

La quasi totalit des mdias, des membres du showbizz (acteurs, musiciens, compositeurs, ralisateurs, producteurs, etc), des politiciens taient pro Clinton.
Trump tait seul avec son drapeau.

Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi ils se plaignent, ce n'est que 4 ans de Trump, ce n'est pas la fin du monde non plus... (on a bien eu 5 ans de Sarkozy et 5 ans d'Hollande vous pensez que c'est une sincure ?)
De quoi ont il peur ?
Que Trump suive son programme, convainque tous les amricains et fasse 2 mandats ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pire encore, en raison des pratiques proverbiales de redcoupage lectoral. L'Amrique n'a jamais t une dmocratie, pas plus que nous.


C'est exagr, nous sommes plus avancs que que le Bahrein par exemple. Qui menace de rendre apatride les activistes refugis au liban dont on entends pas parler.

Bof, Mamre & Trompebourg vont nous vendre une 6me rpublique, vu que la FM n'a jamais pu faire marcher son propre systme correctement, faute d'opacit et de la corruption gnralise qui en dcoule.
Et les journaux vont applaudir avec madame Michu comme un seul homme: tout changer pour que rien ne change. 
Au moins les britanniques sont plus transparents sur le sujet

Bref, il reste encore beaucoup de travail  faire pour rformer le systme, si nos artres, nos synapses et l'Histoire Tout Puissante nous en laissent le temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si Trump a t lu c'est parce que les tasuniens ont t convaincu par son programme.


J'aimerai prciser les choses.
Dj il y une grosse part des lecteurs qui n'ont pas vot (soit ils en ont rien  foutre, soit ils ne sont convaincu par aucun candidat).
Hillary Clinton est trs impopulaire (elle a de plus nombreuses et de plus bruyantes casseroles que Sarkozy, c'est pour dire ^^).
Mais mme sans Wikileaks les gens taient au courant qu'elle n'tait pas franche.
Les mass mdias n'ont pas trop parl du contenu de ces articles, donc a n'a eu que peu d'influence.

Il est probable que si Sanders avait t le candidat Dmocrate le rsultat de aurait t diffrent.
Clinton n'aurait pas du prendre sa place...

En plus Sanders tait contre l'establishment (comme Trump) et c'est trs tendance en ce moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

tats-Unis : Trump mise  fond sur le gaz de schiste
Trump commence  faire n'importe quoi...
Lextraction de gaz de Schiste c'est la pire chose qui existe.
Des centaines de produits chimiques sont inject dans le sol, c'est une catastrophe cologique.
Je pense que vous avez dj tous vu l'eau courante qui devient inflammable dans certaines villes amricaine.
La population ne peut plus boire, se laver, faire la vaisselle, faire la lessive, arroser les plantes avec de l'eau courante.

Beaucoup d'animaux et de vgtaux vont mourir  cause de ces conneries.

Mais a c'est le capitalisme.
Pour faire un peu de profit on est prt  tout flinguer.

 une poque il y a eu une bulle conomique  cause de lextraction de gaz de Schiste.
Certains ont investi de l'argent, mais au final a c'est rendu pas rentable du tout.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) une poque il y a eu une bulle conomique  cause de lextraction de gaz de Schiste.
> Certains ont investi de l'argent, mais au final a c'est rendu pas rentable du tout.


C'est trs rentable  court terme. C'est absolument catastrophique  long terme. Si on importe a en France, on tue notre agriculture, qui participe fortement  notre image de pays qui fait du luxe. Du foie gras aux hydrocarbures? Ca sera fini de toutes nos exportations de qualit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment c'est illgal en France, pourvu que a le reste...
La France confirme l'interdiction de la fracturation hydraulique pour exploiter les gaz de schiste

----------


## el_slapper

> Apparemment c'est illgal en France, pourvu que a le reste...
> La France confirme l'interdiction de la fracturation hydraulique pour exploiter les gaz de schiste


Pour une fois que nos politiciens ont une position intelligente, on ne va pas se plaindre. Je dit intelligente, parce-qu'ils ne s'interdisent pas d'exploiter le gaz de schiste. Ils interdisent juste une mthode particulirement sauvage. Qui,  l'heure actuelle, est la seule possible, mais a, a peut changer dans l'avenir(bien que je ne voie pas comment, mais je manque peut-tre d'imagination).

----------


## Grogro

> C'est trs rentable  court terme. C'est absolument catastrophique  long terme. Si on importe a en France, on tue notre agriculture, qui participe fortement  notre image de pays qui fait du luxe. Du foie gras aux hydrocarbures? Ca sera fini de toutes nos exportations de qualit.


Attention, a n'est rentable  court terme qu'aux tats-Unis. En France, les gisement connus sont plus profond de 2  6 fois de mmoire. Or l'EROI (le seul paramtre valide quand on parle d'nergie) est dj dsastreux aux USA. Il faut savoir galement qu'aux USA, les premiers pieds-cubes sortant d'un puits de gaz sont dfiscaliss. Or l'industrie du gaz de schiste ncessite de forer de trs nombreux puits qui atteindront chacun leur pic de production au bout d'un an, avant de dcliner trs rapidement ensuite. Le schiste, c'est non seulement une bulle spculative mais aussi une escroquerie fiscale. Dimitry Orlov explique trs bien cela. Outre Janco, dans le domaine de l'nergie j'aime beaucoup ce blog : http://www.2000watts.org/

Sachez galement que le soi-disant "boom" de l'emploi aux Etats-Unis que nous vendent nos mdias est du  deux choses : la demande de main d'oeuvre dans les hydrocarbures non conventionnels, et une forte cration d'emplois prcaires,  temps partiel et au salaire minimum dans les services (serveurs, employs polyvalent, etc.).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sachez galement que le soi-disant "boom" de l'emploi aux Etats-Unis que nous vendent nos mdias


Ahaha ^^
Plus c'est gros plus a passe !

Il y a plus de 100 000 000 de personnes aux USA qui devraient travailler et qui ne travaillent pas.
Source :
Olivier Delamarche VS Pierre Sabatier (2/2): Qu'attendre de la BCE aprs les rsultats du rfrendum en Italie ?

Edit :
Ah ben non en fait c'est dans la partie 1  partir de 7:00 :
Olivier Delamarche VS Pierre Sabatier (1/2): Rfrendum italien: quels impacts sur les marchs ?

C'est comme en France, quand ils nous disent "le chmage diminue" a ne signifie pas que des franais ont trouv du travail, a signifie que des franais sont pass de chmeur au rang en dessous de chmeur.
Un type au RSA par exemple n'est pas compt comme chmeur.
Un type en formation n'est pas compt comme chmeur.

Mais l'emploi ne repartira pas.
Les entreprises vont continuer de fermer.
Il n'y a pas d'claircie  esprer.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sachez galement que le soi-disant "boom" de l'emploi aux Etats-Unis que nous vendent nos mdias est du  deux choses : la demande de main d'oeuvre dans les hydrocarbures non conventionnels, et une forte cration d'emplois prcaires,  temps partiel et au salaire minimum dans les services (serveurs, employs polyvalent, etc.).


La mme en Allemagne et c'est aussi ce qui nous arrive... 80% des embauches se font en CDD avec une grosse majorit  dure trs courte, moins d'un mois. Ce n'est pas au chiffre prs, les stats doivent se retrouver ; mais mme si je me plante de 5%, c'est quand mme norme  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

Trump, l'anti-systme.
http://www.lesoir.be/1388425/article...mique-national

----------


## TallyHo

On fait dire ce qu'on veut aux infos en les filtrant... Pour ma part, je prfre retenir qu'il a affirm  nouveau vouloir stopper le cycle destructeur d'interventions et de chaos au Moyen-Orient. Ensuite ce que les amerlocs font chez eux, c'est leur problme.

----------


## BenoitM

Comment retourn sa veste  :;): 

Et pour le moyenne-orient Obama a dit la mme chose  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump est oblig de se soumettre en nommant des gens du systme (il parait qu'il y a dj 3 gars de Goldman Sachs, en France on a eu un gars de chez Rothschild (Macron) et c'tait dj bien pourrie).

Si il nomme qui il veut les grands lecteurs ne voteront pas pour lui.
Comme quoi mme quand on est prsident des USA on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut...

Au final le mandat de Trump ne sera pas si loign de ce qu'aurait fait Obama/Clinton.

----------


## halaster08

> Comme quoi mme quand on est prsident des USA on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut...


Ou alors il fait ce qu'il veut, et sa posture anti-systme n'tait qu'une posture, qui lui a servi a gagn des voix.
Exactement comme un certain F.Hollande et son ennemi la finance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors il fait ce qu'il veut, et sa posture anti-systme n'tait qu'une posture, qui lui a servi a gagn des voix.


a tient pas des masses...
a ne servait  rien de se donner autant de mal, il suffisait de laisser Hillary contre n'importe quel Rpublicain et le systme aurait eu contrle total.

Votre ide, c'est :



> L'ensemble des mdias et des politiques taient  fond anti Trump, pour que les gens pensent qu'il tait anti systme, afin qu'il soit lu, pour tre pro systme.


a ne marche compltement pas.

C'est beaucoup plus logique de se dire qu'il est sincrement contre le systme actuel, mais que l il se rend compte que l'tat profond et encore beaucoup plus puissant qu'il imaginait.
Il est oblig de se soumettre.
Ou il peut finir comme JFK.

Quoi que l la menace c'est plus "si tu fais pas ce qu'on te dit, on peut s'arranger pour que tu perdes cette lection finalement".




> Exactement comme un certain F.Hollande et son ennemi la finance.


Personne n'coutait les discours d'Hollande.
Tout le monde savait qu'il ferait exactement l'inverse de ce qu'il avait promis.
Mais bon il a raison, c'est a la dmocratie reprsentative, une fois que t'es lu t'emmerdes le peuple et tes promesses.

Ce que les gens se disaient c'tait "n'importe quoi mais par Sarkozy".

Enfin pour moi Sarkozy et Hollande reoivent leur ordres du mme endroit.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est clair, il ne pouvait absolument pas avoir envie d'tre prsident des USA. 
Je veux dire, qui pourrait bien avoir ce genre d'ambition ?

----------


## Zirak

Ou donc quand c'est Hollande ou Sarkozy, on savait d'avance qu'ils mentaient, alors que pour Trump, ce n'est qu'un pauvre gentil homme sincre qui ne peut pas appliquer son programme ? 

T'as pas l'impression de faire 2 poids / 2 mesures ? 

Ce n'est pas comme si on vous l'avait dit avant mme le rsultat de l'lection qu'il ferait a, mais vous tes tellement de mauvaise foi, que a vous brle la bouche d'admettre que vous vous tes plants sur Trump...

----------


## halaster08

> Votre ide, c'est : L'ensemble des mdias et des politiques taient  fond anti Trump, pour que les gens pensent qu'il tait anti systme, afin qu'il soit lu, pour tre pro systme.


NON, ce que j'ai dit c'est que Trump s'est fait pass pour un anti-systme pour ce faire lir. Point
Le ct complot des mdias c'est toi qui fabule comme d'habitude.





> C'est beaucoup plus logique de se dire qu'il est sincrement contre le systme actuel


Bien sur, et on peux croire au pre nol aussi.

----------


## Grogro

> On fait dire ce qu'on veut aux infos en les filtrant... Pour ma part, je prfre retenir qu'il a affirm  nouveau vouloir stopper le cycle destructeur d'interventions et de chaos au Moyen-Orient. Ensuite ce que les amerlocs font chez eux, c'est leur problme.


Sauf que pendant qu'il veut en finir avec le chaos au Moyen-Orient rsultant des ingrences et des crimes de Bush, Clinton et Obama, il promet de semer le mme chaos en Asie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a vous brle la bouche d'admettre que vous vous tes plants sur Trump...


Je suis beaucoup plus anti Clinton que pro Trump.
Mais ces discours taient cool, il a rendu espoir aux tasuniens.
En plus il a un projet totalement  contre courant, des trucs du genre "on va ramener l'industrie chez nous" c'est compltement anti systme.
tre encore plus anti immigration illgal que les USA le sont dj, c'est bien aussi.
Le type n'est pas anti Poutine ! Faut dj le faire, par rapport  Obama / Clinton c'est beaucoup mieux.

Peut tre que vous avez raison et que Trump ment comme tous les politiciens, mais ce n'est pas un politicien  la base, c'est donc trange qu'il sache mentir aussi bien...
Il aurait pu gagner les lections en se faisant beaucoup moins chier...

Hollande et Sarkozy taient soutenu par les mdias et le systme.


Vous tes trop ngatif, moi j'ai envie de me dire que Trump avait son programme, les mdias et les politiciens dtestaient son programme, le peuple l'a lu et maintenant il doit se soumettre parce qu'il n'est pas un dictateur non plus et tre prsident ce n'est pas du tout avoir le pouvoir total.




> Le ct complot des mdias c'est toi qui fabule comme d'habitude.


Il n'y a aucun complot.
C'est juste que les "journalistes" actuel sont cons comme des manches, ils rptent ce qu'on leur dit de rpter.
Ils sont content dans leur idologie  tous penser pareil,  traner avec des politiciens,  vivre dans leur bulle dconnect du monde rel...

----------


## Grogro

> NON, ce que j'ai dit c'est que Trump s'est fait pass pour un anti-systme pour ce faire lir. Point
> Le ct complot des mdias c'est toi qui fabule comme d'habitude.


Sauf que le complot des mdias a t avr par les mails de Podesta. C'est con. Et de toute faon, le monde entier a pu le constater de visu pendant plus d'un an. Le clan Clinton a manipul les mass merdias pour : 
1/ Diaboliser et ridiculiser Sanders qui avait le malheur de sortir de la pense de groupe et de menacer l'establishment dmocrate 
2/ Ultra mdiatiser Trump au dtriment des candidats rpublicains plus traditionnels, en permanence, 24h/24. Trump a t omniprsent dans TOUS les mdias,  dessein. En favorisant Trump, le clan Clinton esprait hriter du candidat le plus facile  battre (surtout avec ses casseroles, ses affaires judiciaires, et sa misogynie). Sauf que le NY Times, le Washington Post et Clinton Network News ont t tellement caricaturaux et tellement mensonger que cette tactique, qui paraissait cense, s'est retourne contre eux. Car plus les attaques contre Trump se faisaient hystrique, plus on attirait l'attention sur lui par effet de loupe. On aurait voulu dire  une population que les lites de Washington ont toujours mpris que s'ils voulaient renverser la table il fallait choisir Trump qu'on ne s'y serait pas pris autrement. La candidature de Trump est devenue antifragile et l'impossible s'est produit.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le ct complot des mdias c'est toi qui fabule comme d'habitude.


Ho ben oui ! C'est tellement de l'affabulation que les mdias s'en sont excuss  ::D: 




> Sauf que pendant qu'il veut en finir avec le chaos au Moyen-Orient rsultant des ingrences et des crimes de Bush, Clinton et Obama, il promet de semer le mme chaos en Asie.


Oui mais l on parle du Moyen-Orient... L'Asie c'est un autre client, effet d'annonce, il ne fera rien  sens unique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ultra mdiatiser Trump au dtriment des candidats rpublicains plus traditionnels, en permanence, 24h/24.


Ouais mais ils critiquaient Trump.
Beaucoup de gens taient choqu par les propos de Trump.
Arriv  un moment ils ont surement du le traiter de violeur...

Les gens n'ont pas aim l'ide du mur.
Le clan Clinton a ressorti la vido "Grab them by the pussy".
Ils taient trait d'antismite, raciste, homophobe et tout ce que vous voulez, je ne vois pas en quoi a motiverait llectorat...


Vous tes plus complotistes que les complotistes en pensant que les mdias et les politiciens ont fais du Trump basching pour le faire lire...

Enfin bon, Trump est lu il a mit en place des gars de Goldman Sachs, alors que pendant sa campagne il attaquait les candidats qui taient soumis  cette banque.

----------


## Grogro

Et encore, il a toujours promis un "plan top secret pour dfaire ISIS en 100 jours". Dont il n'a jamais voulu rvler le traitre mot bien entendu. Si ce n'est pas "que de la gueule" comme d'hab avec cette baltouze, pour moi a ne veut pas dire autre chose que "boots on the ground". Y compris en Syrie donc. Je te laisse imaginer le potentiel de bordel dans un merdier pareil.

Trump est de plus tout  fait capable de se laisser mener en bateau par les no-conservateurs.

----------


## halaster08

> Ho ben oui ! C'est tellement de l'affabulation que les mdias s'en sont excuss


Je parlais cette phrase de thierybenji



> L'ensemble des mdias et des politiques taient  fond anti Trump, pour que les gens pensent qu'il tait anti systme, afin qu'il soit lu, pour tre pro systme.


Et donc pour moi la partie sur les mdias est fausse c'est juste: Trump c'est fait pass pour un anti-systme, afin d'tre lu, et faire ce qu'il veut. Ce n'est pas les mdias qui ont forc Trump a se faire pass pour un anti-systme.

Si il y a un mdias qui s'est excus de a, je veux bien le lien.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si il y a un mdias qui s'est excus de a, je veux bien le lien.


C'est pass sur ce fil ou l'autre, je ne sais plus. Il faut chercher des liens US, pas franais.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sauf que le complot des mdias a t avr par les mails de Podesta. C'est con. Et de toute faon, le monde entier a pu le constater de visu pendant plus d'un an. Le clan Clinton a manipul les mass merdias pour : 
> 1/ Diaboliser et ridiculiser Sanders qui avait le malheur de sortir de la pense de groupe et de menacer l'establishment dmocrate 
> 2/ Ultra mdiatiser Trump au dtriment des candidats rpublicains plus traditionnels, en permanence, 24h/24. Trump a t omniprsent dans TOUS les mdias,  dessein. En favorisant Trump, le clan Clinton esprait hriter du candidat le plus facile  battre (surtout avec ses casseroles, ses affaires judiciaires, et sa misogynie). Sauf que le NY Times, le Washington Post et Clinton Network News ont t tellement caricaturaux et tellement mensonger que cette tactique, qui paraissait cense, s'est retourne contre eux. Car plus les attaques contre Trump se faisaient hystrique, plus on attirait l'attention sur lui par effet de loupe. On aurait voulu dire  une population que les lites de Washington ont toujours mpris que s'ils voulaient renverser la table il fallait choisir Trump qu'on ne s'y serait pas pris autrement. La candidature de Trump est devenue antifragile et l'impossible s'est produit.
> ...


2/ une nuance cependant : le candidat Trump a t beaucoup plus prsent et nergique que ses comptiteurs, surtout que Jeb Bush bien faiblard et incapable de dfendre le leg familial indfendable. Je ne parle mme pas du pantin Ted Cruz, le type qui faisait ses clips de campagne sur le thme de la cuisson du bacon sur un canon de fusil M16... dcidement, COINTELPRO ne devrait jamais faire de la politique ( ::weird:: ).

Trump a donc bien gagn l'investiture rpublicaine sur ses qualits... par exemple Anne Coulter l'ayant soutenu ds le dbut.
Ce ne sont pas les mdias qui ont fait Trump, mais ils lui ont donn la stature d'un candidat qui ne se couche pas, ce qui est un gros plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pendant que le congrs US se ridiculise une fois de plus en ouvrant une enqute ( la suggestion de la CIA) pour savoir si des hackers russes ne seraient pas impliqus dans la victoire de Donald Trump, le prix nobel de la paix Henry Kissinger considre que celle-ci ouvre des perspectives extraordinaires.



L'agent double John Brennan de la CIA vendra chrement sa peau:

----------


## TallyHo

> Etats-Unis : le collge lectoral confirme la victoire de Donald Trump
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/usa...p_1977337.html


De toute faon, sa victoire est confirme... Circulez y'a plus rien  voir !  ::D: 




> le prix nobel de la paix Henry Kissinger considre que celle-ci ouvre des perspectives extraordinaires.


Etonnant quand on sait que le Prsident Trump est pour la colonisation de la Cisjordanie et que Mr Kissinger a eu des polmiques concernant les juifs, bien que l'tant lui-mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le prix nobel de la paix Henry Kissinger considre que celle-ci ouvre des perspectives extraordinaires.


Le prix Nobel de la paix a ne veut rien dire, ils en ont donn un  Obama et  l'UE...
 partir de l, tu ne peux plus avoir confiance dans cette institution.
Cela dit 2009, 2012, ce n'est pas 1973, le comit Nobel tait moins corrompu  l'poque.




> Etonnant quand on sait que le Prsident Trump est pour la colonisation de la Cisjordanie


Enfin lui on ne sait pas.
Mais le gars qu'il a nomm ouais.

Quand on est au pouvoir il faut tre d'accord avec la politique Isralienne...
C'est pour a que Marine Lepen suit les ordres du CRIF.
Pour le prsident du CRIF, Marine Le Pen est  irrprochable personnellement 
En se faisant pote avec le CRIF elle devrait tre d-diabolis.
Mais pour tre pote avec le CRIF il va falloir changer...




> et que Mr Kissinger a eu des polmiques concernant les juifs, bien que l'tant lui-mme.


a je ne sais pas.

Par contre je sais qu'aujourd'hui est considr antismite non pas celui qui n'aime pas les juifs, mais celui que les juifs sionistes n'aiment pas.
Ds qu'un juif connu critique la politique isralienne il est trait d'antismite.
C'est clair dans Wikipedia :



> Kissinger explique que bien que juif lui-mme, il n'allait pas en tant que chef de la diplomatie amricaine trahir les propres intrts des tats-Unis. Les organisations juives sionistes du monde entier lui reprocheront dtre un tratre ou un juif antismite.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_....C3.A9mite_.3F

Il y a plein de juifs qui sont trait d'antismite.
Comme Norman Finkelstein, Gilad Atzmon (il a renonc  sa judit), etc.

----------


## Grogro

A lire sur Trump et ce qu'il incarne et reprsente : http://www.causeur.fr/trump-elu-coll...con-41730.html

----------


## TallyHo

Le Prsident Trump a un effet dynamisant :




> Listes lectorales, la prsidentielle, les primaires et "l'effet Trump" boostent les inscriptions
> 
> Comme chaque anne prcdant des chances importantes, c'est le rush dans les mairies en dcembre pour s'inscrire sur les listes lectorales, avec quelquefois des records, comme  Paris, et mme un "effet Trump", selon des chiffres collects  travers la France par les bureaux de l'AFP.
> 
> http://www.francesoir.fr/politique-f...p-boostent-les


Des hommes prtendent mme que mettre sa photo sous l'oreiller aurait des effets revigorants...  ::D: 

En attendant, si vous n'tes pas encore sur les listes, voila ce qui vous attend :

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le prix Nobel de la paix a ne veut rien dire, ils en ont donn un  Obama et  l'UE...
>  partir de l, tu ne peux plus avoir confiance dans cette institution.
> Cela dit 2009, 2012, ce n'est pas 1973, le comit Nobel tait moins corrompu  l'poque.


Le Nobel de la Paix tait sans doute tout aussi vendu, mais tu manques de recul et d'humour au second degr, mon garon.

Accessoirement vous inversez tout, Isral est un tat-client du Pentagone, comme les institutions civiles dans une certaine mesure.




> A lire sur Trump et ce qu'il incarne et reprsente : http://www.causeur.fr/trump-elu-coll...con-41730.html


Certes mais un intellectuel assis va moins loin qu'un con qui marche (Audiard).

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ce passe des choses entre les USA et Isral c'est trange.
Le gouvernement Obama qui a t pro Isral pendant 8 ans, devient critique 3 semaines avant de quitter le pouvoir...
Par consquent, le gouvernement Isral devient super pote avec Trump.

a du commencer avec a : Un ministre isralien appelle les Juifs  quitter la France
Le titre n'a rien a voir avec la news, en fait a dit que les ultra sioniste ne sont pas content d'une rsolution de l'ONU.

Il va y avoir une confrence  Paris le 15 Janvier :



> C'est une version moderne du procs Dreyfus avec l'Etat d'Isral et le peuple juif sur le banc des accuss. _Avigdor Lieberman_


Maintenant on est l :
John Kerry sur les colonies: "Isral peut tre soit juif, soit dmocratique"

Sur Twitter Netanyahu remercie Trump pour son amiti et son soutient :
https://twitter.com/netanyahu/status...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

=====
Peu importe qui est au pouvoir, il est toujours pote avec le gouvernement Isralien.
D'habitude c'est en partie parce que l'AIPAC finance les campagnes, mais pour Trump ce n'est mme pas le cas...

----------


## BenoitM

Mais je me demande ce que vous attendez de Trump.
Il est encore plus "systme" que tous les autres.
Vous dclariez que Hillary prenait ses ordres chez Goldman Sach. Mais avec Trump c'est carrment Goldman Sach qui est ont pouvoir, des patrons de socits ptrolires qui se foute de lenvironnement, des crationnistes, ...

----------


## Grogro

> Mais je me demande ce que vous attendez de Trump.


L'effondrement de l'empire, et par ricochet la dcolonisation de l'Europe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je me demande ce que vous attendez de Trump.


Quand t'es prsident des USA t'es oblig de te soumettre  certains lobbys extrmement puissant.
Si un prsident fait ce qu'il veut il risque de finir comme JFK...

Trump va peut tre faire une ou deux choses de bien pour son pays.
Mais plus a va, plus j'ai l'impression qu'il va finir aussi pourri qu'Hillary Clinton en fait...
Et pour tre aussi corrompu qu'Hillary Clinton il faut dj y aller, c'est pas  la porte de n'importe qui, l c'est du niveau stratosphrique.

Il y a quand mme des choses qui changent, Trump ne dteste pas la Russie (pour un prsident US c'est pas super commun, quand on voit Obama ou Hillary (qui tait prte  dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale)...).
Trump veut faire revenir les usines dans son pays et c'est gnial.
Il a dit plusieurs fois qu'il voulait reprendre en main la rserve fdral (sparer les banques de dpts et les banques qui jouent au Casino) :
Donald Trump veut reprendre en main la Rserve fdrale

Moi perso si j'ai apprci la victoire de Trump, c'est parce que c'tait une grosse dfaite des mdias.
Tout le tapement mdiatique, une grosse propagande anti Trump non stop et a n'a pas suffit.
a donne de l'espoir quelque part.
Peut tre que les gens ralisent que les gros mdias nous mentent et c'est positif.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand t'es prsident des USA t'es oblig de te soumettre  certains lobbys extrmement puissant.
> Si un prsident fait ce qu'il veut il risque de finir comme JFK...
> 
> Trump va peut tre faire une ou deux choses de bien pour son pays.
> Mais plus a va, plus j'ai l'impression qu'il va finir aussi pourri qu'Hillary Clinton en fait...
> Et pour tre aussi corrompu qu'Hillary Clinton il faut dj y aller, c'est pas  la porte de n'importe qui, l c'est du niveau stratosphrique.
> 
> Il y a quand mme des choses qui changent, Trump ne dteste pas la Russie (pour un prsident US c'est pas super commun, quand on voit Obama ou Hillary (qui tait prte  dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale)...).
> Trump veut faire revenir les usines dans son pays et c'est gnial.
> ...


Ce que j'aime c'est que Trump est oblig de se plier au "systme" mais que les autres n'auraient pas dans la mme obligation mais sont simplement corrompu...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'aime c'est que Trump est oblig de se plier au "systme" mais que les autres n'auraient pas dans la mme obligation mais sont simplement corrompu...


Ce qu'il y a de sr c'est qu'il n'a pas t soutenu par le systme, aucun mdia n'a t sympa avec lui.
Alors que Clinton tait normment soutenu.

Si Trump avait t du ct du systme depuis le dbut, pourquoi a t-il choisi une stratgie qui consiste  se faire maltraiter par l'ensemble des mdias ?
Il est beaucoup plus simple de se faire lire quand on a le soutient des mdias.

Je sais qu'il y a une grosse crise de perte de confiance dans les mdias aux USA, mais quand mme, ils ont encore normment d'influence.

Les autres candidats partagent l'idologie du systme.
Sur certains points l'idologie de Trump diverge de cette idologie.

Donc voil, on verra bien ce que a va donner.
Il va faire beaucoup de merde, comme tout les prsidents des USA.
Il va faire la mme chose qu'aurait fait Hillary sur certains sujets.
Mais une fois y'aura un truc on au pourra dire "a c'est bien et Hillary l'aurait pas fait", peut tre.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce que j'aime c'est que Trump est oblig de se plier au "systme" mais que les autres n'auraient pas dans la mme obligation mais sont simplement corrompu...


Interprtation de ma part, peut-tre abusive : le "systme" dfinit le systme politico-mdiatique mis en place depuis des dcennies dans les capitales des puissances occidentales. Trump, bien qu'histrion de tl-ralit (tant ainsi tout  fait reprsentatif de l'effondrement cognitif des USA), n'a jamais fait partie du gratin de Washington, encore moins des huiles rpublicaines responsables ou coresponsables des dsastres afghan, irakien, et de la crise financire. On peut faire partie du systme financier et non du systme politico-mdiatique. De plus la presstitue a fait de lui son Emmanuel Goldstein (en rfrence  1984, pas  l'homme de l'ombre franais que la droitosphre semble vomir) aprs avoir cre le spectacle Trump de toute pice. La mdiacratie l'a donc d'elle mme dsign comme spectacle anti-systme. Modulo certaines spcificits amricaines et franaise, notre presse a fait de mme avec Zemmour ou Deutsch. Cres de A  Z, puis excommunis pour crimepense (ce qui revient  dmultiplier leur mdiatisation, que la chose soit voulue ou non).

----------


## Ryu2000

> La mdiacratie l'a donc d'elle mme dsign comme spectacle anti-systme.


D'accord mais est-ce qu'en faisant a les mdias pensaient faire perdre Trump ?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Euh Trump n'est ni autoritaire ni extrme droite, juste populiste (et un brin crtin  mon avis ).


J'ai pas suivit toute la conversation, donc excusez moi s'il y a de la redite. Pour moi ce n'est pas lui le crtin dans l'affaire. Il a juste dit ce que le peuple voulait entendre (exactement comme ils le font chez nous). Donc  la limite c'est le peuple qu'on peut traiter de crtin  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

En fait ce sont les deux qui sont crtins  ::):  (je ne suis franchement pas pour la dmocratie). Il se trouve juste que Trump tait le crtin que les autres crtins avaient envie de voir au on moment et au bon endroit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Ou plutt que Trump est un histrion narcissique, en bon personnage de tl-ralit _bigger than life_ qu'il est, a toujours cherch  se faire mousser le plus possible et  obtenir le plus d'exposition mdiatique possible et imaginable. D'o sa course  la maison blanche.

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je vais relire Guy Debord moi... 

PS : je ne suis pas le seul  penser que le risque d'_impeachment_ contre Trump est trs rel, ce qui pousserait le trs conventionnel Mike Pence. Donald Dumb a aprs tout de nombreuses casseroles judiciaires au cul : http://theweek.com/speedreads/662318...presidency-end

Et puis comme dirait Brian dans un Monty Python, apprciez le ct farce de la vie : l'lection de Trump marque l'aube d'un nouvel ge d'or de la satire.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)PS : je ne suis pas le seul  penser que le risque d'_impeachment_ contre Trump est trs rel, ce qui pousserait le trs conventionnel Mike Pence. (.../...)


Conventionel? Ce dominioniste qui veut transformer les USA en thocratie?

----------


## Grogro

> Conventionel? Ce dominioniste qui veut transformer les USA en thocratie?


Conventionnel dans le contexte idologique standard du GOP. Pence est un rpublicain orthodoxe 100% pur porc, ultra conformiste fadasse dnu de toute envergure. C'est  dire la marionnette idale pour les huiles du parti rpublicain qui ont Trump en horreur. Trump qui, lui, agit comme un gosse de 6 ans ayant obtenu un jouet fragile trop gros pour lui. Il a, par ailleurs, toujours t accus d'tre un "RINO".

----------


## el_slapper

> Conventionnel dans le contexte idologique standard du GOP. Pence est un rpublicain orthodoxe 100% pur porc, ultra conformiste fadasse dnu de toute envergure. C'est  dire la marionnette idale pour les huiles du parti rpublicain qui ont Trump en horreur. Trump qui, lui, agit comme un gosse de 6 ans ayant obtenu un jouet fragile trop gros pour lui. Il a, par ailleurs, toujours t accus d'tre un "RINO".


Mmmmh, j'ai plus l'impression que c'est lui qui les manipule tous, mais bon. Je n'aimerais pas  avoir  vrifier ma thorie.  ::aie::  Je prfre rester dans le doute.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je viens d'entendre que Donald Trump a dit  Toyota "tu construits tes voitures destines aux USA, aux USA sinon tu vas payer chre" et il parait que l'action de Toyota est en train de chuter.
Aprs Ford et GM, Donald Trump s'attaque  Toyota

Je trouve que c'est plutt cool de fabriquer le plus localement possible.
En plus vu le nombre d'tasuniens qui pourraient bosser mais qui ne trouvent rien, a fera pas de mal.

Le gars il prend son job dans 2 semaines et il est dj en train de foutre la merde ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Mmmmh, j'ai plus l'impression que c'est lui qui les manipule tous, mais bon. Je n'aimerais pas  avoir  vrifier ma thorie.  Je prfre rester dans le doute.


Quand mme :




Non ?

----------


## goomazio

> Interprtation de ma part, peut-tre abusive : *le "systme" dfinit le systme politico-mdiatique mis en place* depuis des dcennies dans les capitales des puissances occidentales. Trump, bien qu'histrion de tl-ralit (tant ainsi tout  fait reprsentatif de l'effondrement cognitif des USA), n'a jamais fait partie du gratin de Washington, encore moins des huiles rpublicaines responsables ou coresponsables des dsastres afghan, irakien, et de la crise financire. On peut faire partie du systme financier et non du systme politico-mdiatique. De plus la presstitue a fait de lui son Emmanuel Goldstein (en rfrence  1984, pas  l'homme de l'ombre franais que la droitosphre semble vomir) aprs avoir cre le spectacle Trump de toute pice. *La mdiacratie l'a donc d'elle mme dsign comme spectacle anti-systme*. Modulo certaines spcificits amricaines et franaise, notre presse a fait de mme avec Zemmour ou Deutsch. Cres de A  Z, *puis excommunis pour crimepense (ce qui revient  dmultiplier leur mdiatisation, que la chose soit voulue ou non)*.


Donc, mme si la presse semble tre contre Trump, elle ne voulait pas forcment qu'il ne soit pas lu ? Merci, parce que lire partout que le pouvoir en place n'a pas russi  empcher l'lection de Trump est assez exasprant. Le peuple a beau avoir choisit "lui-mme", il n'avait que le choix qu'on lui a servit, tout en ayant l'impression, cette fois encore comme pour Obama, d'avoir fait un choix qui va tout rvolutionner... On est repartit pour une autre dsillusion mais on est charg  bloque parce qu'on a l'impression d'avoir encore du pouvoir.

Les pirouettes des mdias sont manipulatrices au possible. Pauvres esclaves que nous sommes^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'avait que le choix qu'on lui a servit, tout en ayant l'impression, cette fois encore comme pour Obama, d'avoir fait un choix qui va tout rvolutionner...


La grosse diffrence entre Obama et Trump, c'est que le systme tait 100% pro Obama.
Obama a t lu en 2008 et 2012, rappelez-vous de 2008 tout le monde tait  fond pro Obama.
Les mdias disaient qu'Obama c'tait le progrs.
Trump ne bnficie pas du mme support mdiatique.

Mais plus a va, plus les choses se calme.
Trump va modifier presque toutes ces promesses de campagne.

Le systme US est nul  chier, c'est ridicule de choisir entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains, c'est dcevant que voir que la France copie un peu ce systme (avec l'UMP qui se renomme "les Rpublicains").
Les lecteurs devraient fuir les partis qui ont dj eu le pouvoir.

En France on risque d'avoir Fillon en prsident, vous croyez que c'est marrant comme situation ?

----------


## goomazio

> La grosse diffrence entre Obama et Trump, c'est que le systme tait 100% pro Obama.


C'est justement de a que je parlais et pareil pour Grogro si j'ai bien compris. On ne peut pas forcment affirmer que "le systme tait 100% pro Obama" et le contraire pour Trump.

On peut affirmer que les mdias *semblent* aimer l'un ou l'autre mais on ne peut pas en dduire que le systme (propritaire des mdias, en gros) est pour ou contre l'un ou l'autre candidat. On peut faire voter pour un candidat sans pour autant en dire que du bien. Les amis de mes amis sont mes amis, les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis... Et, oui, beaucoup de gens considrent le systme comme un ennemi...

----------


## BenoitM

Dj les medias, ca ne se limite pas  2-3 journaux que les europens* lisent. (journaliste et "intellectuelle" europens)
Fox News n'a jamais t pro obama.
C'est le prisme europens et encore plus ton prisme qui te fait dire que les 100% des mdias sont pro Obama.

Et j'ai un doute que les socits ptrolires et les minires (et surement encore d'autres socits...) taient pour Obama/Hillary qui avait une lgre touche cologique dans leurs programme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut faire voter pour un candidat sans pour autant en dire que du bien.


a ne peut pas tre la stratgie des mdias.
C'est impossible que les mdias se disent "plus personne a confiance en nous, si on promeut quelqu'un les gens s'en mfieront, si on essaie de dcourager les gens de voter pour quelqu'un ils voteront pour lui.".
Les mdias dpensent normment d'argent pour contrler l'esprit du peuple.
Ils ont besoin que le peuple ait un minimum confiance en eux (ils devraient faire des efforts pour s'amliorer parce qu'ils sont en grave perte de confiance).

Je ne peux pas croire que les mdias acceptent que plus personne n'ait confiance en eux.
Ce serait plus logique qu'ils se disent "on a encore du pouvoir, on peut encore impos nos ides, a continue de fonctionner".

Mais au final a change rien, tu peux mettre qui tu veux au pouvoir, a changera quasi rien.
tre prsident des USA ce n'est pas tre matre suprme, t'es pas seul, tu fais pas ce que tu veux...

En tout cas c'est certains que les mdias n'ont pas fais exprs de faire lire Trump en disant du mal de lui.
Quand on voit la gueule des "spcialistes" invit sur les plateaux TV durant la nuit de llection, c'est clair que c'tait pas attendu.




> beaucoup de gens considrent le systme comme un ennemi...


Le systme n'est pas ton ennemi si tu fais parti d'une certaine "lite"...
Mais sinon on voit bien que les mdias et les politiques ne sont pas les amis du peuple...

Le systme parle de "France d'en bas" ou de "Sans dent".
C'est une super classe qui mprise le peuple, c'est forcment notre ennemi...

----------


## TallyHo

> Ils ont besoin que le peuple ait un minimum confiance en eux (ils devraient faire des efforts pour s'amliorer parce qu'ils sont en grave perte de confiance).


La mafia politico-mdiatique a  surtout besoin d'avoir une emprise sur le peuple.

L'abtir pour mieux servir l'lite, un peuple instruit peut analyser et voir plus loin que son nez ; avant il y avait le cirque, aujourd'hui on a la gamification et je ne parle pas des missions dbilisantes de tl-ralit et autres jeux TV. Il faut aussi que l'lite provoque la dmission et/ou le dsengagement socital du peuple pour qu'il s'en remette  elle, exemple : abandon de libert pour plus de scurit.

Lire La Botie peut tre utile...




> Le systme n'est pas ton ennemi si tu fais parti d'une certaine "lite"...


... Ou des conformistes. Citons Dostoevski : "A notre poque tout homme comme il faut est et doit tre lche et servile.".

Combien de grands penseurs sont passs dont nous n'avons pas retenu leurs rflexions ? Dommage pour nous... Dans ce monde perturb, on aurait bien besoin d'un Montaigne, d'un Rousseau ou d'un Jaurs... Ou mme les 3  la fois tellement qu'on touche le fond  ::?:

----------


## Lucio_

> La mafia politico-mdiatique a  surtout besoin d'avoir une emprise sur le peuple.
> 
> L'abtir pour mieux servir l'lite, un peuple instruit peut analyser et voir plus loin que son nez ; avant il y avait le cirque, aujourd'hui on a la gamification et je ne parle pas des missions dbilisantes de tl-ralit et autres jeux TV. Il faut aussi que l'lite provoque la dmission et/ou le dsengagement socital du peuple pour qu'il s'en remette  elle, exemple : abandon de libert pour plus de scurit.


Heureusement que le peuple est au-dessus de cela et ne se laisse pas influencer par les missions dbilitantes de tl-ralit, comme on l'a vu durant les lections aux USA ou le peuple n'a pas cout les mdias. Sinon ou serait le monde? Avec un prsentateur de tlralit pour prsident des USA?

----------


## TallyHo

> Sinon ou serait le monde?


Entre la peste et le cholra... Patientons encore quelques mois et on y aura droit aussi  ::):

----------


## Lucio_

> Entre la peste et le cholra... Patientons encore quelques mois et on y aura droit aussi


Vous voulez dire que vous ne vous retrouvez dans aucun des candidats?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous voulez dire que vous ne vous retrouvez dans aucun des candidats?


C'est gnralement le cas...
Si on regarde bien, le gagnant de la plupart des lections c'est labstention.
Le vrai vainqueur des prsidentielles US c'est l'abstention.

Mais j'ai trouv a marrant la mont de Trump.
Personne le prenait au srieux et il a fini au sommet.
Son discours changeait des discours qu'on a l'habitude d'entendre, au final son programme sera malheureusement proche de celui d'Hillary.

----------


## Zirak

> au final son programme sera malheureusement proche de celui d'Hillary.


Ce qui au final le rend 2 fois pire qu'Hillary, puisqu'en plus de faire le mme programme pourri, il a menti en prtendant faire l'inverse, et a pris tous ceux qui ont vot pour lui pour des idiots.

Heureusement que c'tait le candidat anti-systme qui allait changer le monde hein, ce n'est pas comme si on te l'avait dit il y a X semaines.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Je vais redire ce que j'ai dj rpt.
Je pense qu'il tait franc quand il a fait toutes ces dclarations anti systme.
D'ailleurs l'ide de faire revenir l'industrie aux USA a l'air de tenir.
L'ide du mur tient toujours (a parle du financement en ce moment).

Ce sont des mesures relativement anti systme qu'Hillary n'aurait probablement pas fait.
Quoi que virer un maximum d'immigr illgal Obama et tout les autres l'ont fait.

Mais quand on est prsident on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut.
Mme si t'as trs envie de mettre en place des projets, on te fait revenir  la ralit, que tu n'es pas tout seul et qu'on va pas te laisser faire tout ce que tu veux.

Il a pas fait semblant d'tre anti systme pour tre lu, ce serait la pire stratgie de l'univers.
Ou alors le systme devrait faire quelque chose, parce que si il est rellement si mal vu que a...

===
Moi je veux surtout mettre l'accent sur le fait que peu importe qui est lu au final peu de choses peuvent changer.
Entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains c'est comme entre PS et UMP c'est quasi la mme chose.

Cela dit Trump n'est pas Rpublicains, du coup a change un peu quand mme.

----------


## Grogro

> Heureusement que le peuple est au-dessus de cela et ne se laisse pas influencer par les missions dbilitantes de tl-ralit, comme on l'a vu durant les lections aux USA ou le peuple n'a pas cout les mdias. Sinon ou serait le monde? Avec un prsentateur de tlralit pour prsident des USA?


Pourquoi crois-tu que j'estime que Trump est parfaitement reprsentatif de l'Amrique contemporaine, et de son tat d'effondrement cognitif ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans mon prcdent post, je le dcrivais comme un monstre de Frankenstein ayant chapp  ses crateurs. Lui se retournant contre le systme mdiatique qui l'a cr en tant que machine  audimat, les mdias tats-uniens effrays devant leur uvre et tentant de l'anantir  tout prix. Y compris Fox News jusqu' ce qu'ils se retrouvent pied au mur et furent contraint de manger leurs chapeaux. Ce qui a considrablement renforc la perce mdiatique du Trump-candidat par effet de loupe.

----------


## Lucio_

> C'est gnralement le cas...
> Si on regarde bien, le gagnant de la plupart des lections c'est labstention.
> Le vrai vainqueur des prsidentielles US c'est l'abstention.
> 
> Mais j'ai trouv a marrant la mont de Trump.
> Personne le prenait au srieux et il a fini au sommet.
> Son discours changeait des discours qu'on a l'habitude d'entendre, au final son programme sera malheureusement proche de celui d'Hillary.


Et le vrai vainqueur de l'abstention c'est Trump.
Si on regarde les lections prcdente, le candidat Rpublicain "bat" Trump, il a eu plus de vote. Ce qui met un sacr coup a l'image du vote de rvolt contre le systeme.
Ce qui a chang, c'est le vote pour le candidat Dmocrate.
Ceux qui avaient vots pour Obama ont moins vots pour Clinton.
Ceux qui ont vot Rpublicain on continu a voter ainsi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Aux USA il y a plus de citoyens qui se mfient de Clinton que de Trump.
Quasiment n'importe quel candidat aurait fait mieux qu'Hillary.

Elle avait plusieurs grave problmes de sant (notamment mental).
Wikileaks a ressortie quelques uns de ses gros dossiers.
Elle mentait beaucoup trop (il y avait des vidos compilation o on la voit dire un truc puis son contraire).
Les tasuniens n'avaient pas confiance en elle et ils avaient compltement raison.
Elle a mal gr sa campagne, elle s'adressait  des minorits alors que Trump s'adressait  tout les amricains.

Les bons abstentionnistes se foutent que Trump ou Clinton gagne. Pour eux c'est la mme merde au final.
Les mauvais abstentionnistes se plaignent du fait que Trump ait gagn (peut tre se seraient ils plaint si Clinton avait gagn).

Pour moi la principale diffrence entre Clinton et Trump, c'est qu'il y en a une qui veut entrer dans un gros conflit avec la Russie le plus rapidement possible et l'autre ne veut pas de conflit.
Mais mme se Trump ne veut pas aller vers la guerre, l'tat profond veut y aller et il est plus puissant que le prsident.

Obama continue ses provocations envers la Russie pendant qu'il a encore le pouvoir.
Les USA sont mme en train de placer des tanks et ce genre de chose  ce que j'ai entendu.

Mais a prend pas, Poutine est trop intelligent et il ne se laisse pas manipuler.
La Turquie et la Russie sont en train de devenir super pote et a fait bien chier l'UE et les USA.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aux USA il y a plus de citoyens qui se mfient de Clinton que de Trump.
> Quasiment n'importe quel candidat aurait fait mieux qu'Hillary.


Preuve?




> Elle avait plusieurs grave problmes de sant (notamment mental).


Preuve?




> Wikileaks a ressortie quelques uns de ses gros dossiers.


Lesquels?



> Elle mentait beaucoup trop (il y avait des vidos compilation o on la voit dire un truc puis son contraire).


Euh un peu comme tout les politiciens et vu Donald Trump je suis pas sur qu'on puisse parler d'un vrai argument  ::): 




> Les tasuniens n'avaient pas confiance en elle et ils avaient compltement raison.


C'est quand mme elle qui a eu le plus de votes   ::D: 




> Elle a mal gr sa campagne, elle s'adressait  des minorits alors que Trump s'adressait  tout les amricains.


Mal gr sa campagne surement.
Mais Trump aussi s'adressait  des minorits et non  tous les amricains  :;): 




> Pour moi la principale diffrence entre Clinton et Trump, c'est qu'il y en a une qui veut entrer dans un gros conflit avec la Russie le plus rapidement possible et l'autre ne veut pas de conflit.


Preuve?
Pour la Russie c'est surtout Poutine qu'il admire et non la Russie.
De plus son langage est assez guerrier (terrorisme/Chine/Mexique...)




> Mais mme se Trump ne veut pas aller vers la guerre, l'tat profond veut y aller et il est plus puissant que le prsident.


De quoi tu parles?




> Obama continue ses provocations envers la Russie pendant qu'il a encore le pouvoir.
> Les USA sont mme en train de placer des tanks et ce genre de chose  ce que j'ai entendu.


Preuve? Ah oui moi j'ai entendu que c'tait des marsiens.





> La Turquie et la Russie sont en train de devenir super pote et a fait bien chier l'UE et les USA.


Parce que la Turquie devient un tat dictatoriale?  ::): 

Aww faire un post avec que du vent et aucune preuve, aucun argument mais juste tes propres affirmations....

----------


## Lucio_

> Aux USA il y a plus de citoyens qui se mfient de Clinton que de Trump.
> Quasiment n'importe quel candidat aurait fait mieux qu'Hillary.
> 
> Elle avait plusieurs grave problmes de sant (notamment mental).
> Wikileaks a ressortie quelques uns de ses gros dossiers.
> Elle mentait beaucoup trop (il y avait des vidos compilation o on la voit dire un truc puis son contraire).
> Les tasuniens n'avaient pas confiance en elle et ils avaient compltement raison.
> Elle a mal gr sa campagne, elle s'adressait  des minorits alors que Trump s'adressait  tout les amricains.
> 
> ...


Voil beaucoup de certitudes mais si peu d'lments. Clinton voudrait la guerre? C'est Trump qui l'a dit? Peut-tre Poutine, car il semble que tout ce qu'il dit soit parole d'vangile.
Tout comme la maladie mentale de Clinton est un hoax du camp de Trump. A moins que vous n'ayez access au dossier medical de Clinton?

Obama provoque les Russes? Mais vous avez des informations que vous gardez pour vous? Si la trs sainte Russie et son altesse Poutine ont jous les pirates informatiques, ils mritent bien une sanction? Apres peut tre que Obama ment, mais comment savoir, vous avez une boule de cristal? Dans tous les cas Trump lui non plus il n'en a pas, pourquoi est-il si rapide  dfendre son nouveau maitre?

Les USA font des mouvements de troupes? La trs sainte Russie attaque des pays.

A oui, pour la Russie et la Turquie, mme si ils deviennent pote, ils ne pourront pas ramener l'ordre en Syrie sans les USA et une partie de lUE; ISIS occupe une partie de la Syrie, et de l'Iraq, son altesse Poutine ne peut pas y intervenir.

----------


## Grogro

> Et le vrai vainqueur de l'abstention c'est Trump.
> Si on regarde les lections prcdente, le candidat Rpublicain "bat" Trump, il a eu plus de vote. Ce qui met un sacr coup a l'image du vote de rvolt contre le systeme.
> Ce qui a chang, c'est le vote pour le candidat Dmocrate.
> Ceux qui avaient vots pour Obama ont moins vots pour Clinton.
> Ceux qui ont vot Rpublicain on continu a voter ainsi.


La participation a certes t globalement plus faible que de coutume (la participation est toujours trs faible aux USA), mais ce qui a fait la diffrence c'est le Wisconsin, la Pennsylvanie et le Michigan. Et a, c'tait indit. Ces trois tats fortement dsindustrialiss ont donn la victoire  Trump. Qui a dj remport la premire manche de son bras de fer contre l'industrie automobile.

----------


## Ryu2000

Renseignez vous un minimum, parce que tout ce que j'ai dis saute aux yeux quand on suit un minimum l'actualit...

Vous ne savez pas que Clinton souffre de plusieurs problmes ?
Vous l'avez jamais vu beaucoup trop rigoler  des moments trs inappropri ?
Vous ne l'avez pas vu seffondrer le 11 Septembre ?
Vous ne l'avez pas vu tousser n'importe comment ?



Wikileaks  publi rgulirement des vrits sur Clinton :
Piratages des courriels de Hillary Clinton : WikiLeaks dment  nouveau que sa source soit la Russie
WikiLeaks to Release Documents Every Week for 10 Weeks -- Including 'Significant' Information on U.S. Election

Elle ment :



Trump s'adressait  tout les amricains  ::D: onald Trump: I Will Be President for All Americans
Donald Trump: I Will Be President for All Americans
Trump est beaucoup plus populaire et attire plus de monde :


Clinton a fait plein de dclarations qui montraient clairement qu'elle voulait entrer en guerre avec la Russie.
A vote for Hillary Clinton is a vote for war with Russia, China, others
Clinton's war on Putin: Why did she launch astonishing attack over Russian 'war crimes' and claim Kremlin was behind leaks to get Trump elected?
Could Hillary Clinton start a world war? Sure as hell she could  and heres how

Trump respect Poutine :
Trump salue l'intelligence de Poutine aprs les reprsailles amricaines

Les tanks US arrivent :
100s of US tanks, heavy equipment flows into Europe to counter Russian aggression
Hundreds Of US Tanks Arrive In Europe To Support NATO Anti-Russian Buildup
*WAR GAMES* US sends special forces to RUSSIAN BORDER as Nato is poised to strike back against Vladimir Putins aggression

La Turquie est une dmocratie.
Erdogan a fait normment d'efforts pour que le pays se mette aux normes de l'UE.
Le truc super impressionnant dans les relations Russie / Turquie c'est qu' chaque fois qu'on pense que la Russie va se fcher, elle se rapproche de la Turquie.
Le plus marquant c'est lorsque un avion Russe  t abattu en survolant la frontire de la Turquie,  ce moment l Poutine s'est rapproch d'Erdogan.
Et a a fait pareil rcemment quand un ambassadeur russe s'est fait assassiner par un turc  Ankara.
Ambassadeur russe assassin  Ankara : Poutine et Erdogan ragissent  l'unisson

Bien-sre qu'Obama et Clinton n'ont cess de provoquer et menacer la Russie.
Poutine rejette les provocations d'Obama

===
J'ai pas toujours trouv tout les bons liens.
Mais vous pouvez rechercher vous mme pour vous faire une ide.

----------


## GPPro

Quand le titre d'une vido commence par "The truth about..." je sais que je vais avoir droit  du "lourd"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

Je ne rebondirais pas sur le reste du message, les autres l'ont dj fait, mais la dessus j'ai ri :




> Les bons abstentionnistes [...].
> Les mauvais abstentionnistes [...].


Le bon abstentionniste, quand c'est le jour de voter, bah il reste chez lui...

Le mauvais abstentionniste, quand c'est le jour de voter, bah il reste chez lui, mais c'est un mauvais abstentionniste...


Didier Bourdon sort de ce corps !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand le titre d'une vido commence par "The truth about..."


Ouais c'est pas top...
Cela dit, les images utilises illustrent bien les diffrents problmes de sant d'Hillary.

La vido a t vu plus de 5 000 000 de fois, du coup elle est susceptible d'avoir influenc quelques lecteurs amricains.
Si vous voulez comprendre ce que certains lecteurs US pensaient d'Hillary, a peut tre une vido intressante.




> Didier Bourdon sort de ce corps !


Ouais la blague de la diffrence entre le bon et le mauvais revient plusieurs fois dans les sketchs des inconnus.
Bon dj dans les chasseurs mais trop de monde connait ce sketch c'est devenu chiant.
Ya aussi le bon et le mauvais Hard Rock ou le bon et le mauvais pre nol.

Cela dit dans mon cas la blague des inconnus n'y est pas.
Parce que s'en foutre et tre fch sont 2 choses bien diffrentes.

----------


## Grogro

Non srieux je sais bien qu'on a tous tendance  s'ennuyer au boulot, mais vous faites vraiment tout pour nourrir le troll l. Certes, c'est divertissant.  ::ptdr:: 

Bon moi je ne suis ni trumpophile, ni trumpophobe. J'ai plus du mpris pour ce gros cochon qu'autre chose, et j'ai autant de dtestation pour lui que j'en ai pour Hillary Clinton. Mais tout de mme, une question srieuse pour les trumpophiles : qu'attendez-vous exactement de son lection,  court et long terme ? Qu'en attendez-vous pour les USA, pour l'Europe et pour la France ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai autant de dtestation pour lui que j'en ai pour Hillary Clinton.


Pareil.
Pendant la campagne je dtestais un peu plus Hillary, parce qu'elle avait des soutiens.
Mais aujourd'hui ce n'est plus important.




> qu'attendez-vous exactement de son lection,  court et long terme ?


Apparemment  court terme il devrait crer des emplois dans l'industrie aux USA.
C'est sympa de produire localement.
Les citoyens US ont besoin de job, beaucoup trop ne tiennent que grce au food stamp.
Les relations entre la Russie et les USA vont peut tre se calmer (a ne dpend pas que de Trump).




> Qu'en attendez-vous pour les USA, pour l'Europe et pour la France ?


Les USA sont dj endett  fond et ils vont s'endetter encore beaucoup plus, il parait que c'est le projet de Trump.
Il semblerait que Trump souhaite que les USA interviennent moins dans le monde (si a arrive ce serait vraiment cool, parce que les USA foutent la merde partout, tout le temps).

Lintrt de la France c'est que les USA soient affaiblit.
Lintrt des pays du sous continent Europen c'est que la Russie et les USA ne deviennent pas trop pote (sinon les USA vont acheter plus aux Russes qu'aux Europens).
Il parait que Trump veut revoir le TTIP/TAFTA (c'est la mme chose) pour que a aille encore plus dans lintrt des USA.
a va tre encore pire que a l'tait dj.

Il est pas encore au pouvoir, donc on est pas prt de voir ce qui va rsulter de sa politique.

Pour l'instant a semble mauvais pour la France et l'Europe.
Mais on va voir...
De toute faon Trump ou pas, la France et l'UE vont continuer de s'enfoncer dans la crise.
Il n'y a aucun espoir en vue, rien ne va s'arranger.

----------


## Darkzinus

> De toute faon Trump ou pas, la France et l'UE vont continuer de s'enfoncer dans la crise.
> Il n'y a aucun espoir en vue, rien ne va s'arranger.


Ah ben on s'en fout alors finalement  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Conventionnel dans le contexte idologique standard du GOP. Pence est un rpublicain orthodoxe 100% pur porc, ultra conformiste fadasse dnu de toute envergure. C'est  dire la marionnette idale pour les huiles du parti rpublicain qui ont Trump en horreur. Trump qui, lui, agit comme un gosse de 6 ans ayant obtenu un jouet fragile trop gros pour lui. Il a, par ailleurs, toujours t accus d'tre un "RINO".


Pence est au contraire une marionnette utile pour garder les hystriques sous le coude, on le garde au frais, on le consulte, on l'applaudit et on lui donne quelques os  ronger, mais on se moque de ses convictions. De toute faon, il n'a rien dans le crne et il reprsente pas les forces vives du parti. 
Tout comme Ben Carson a t pris pour se mettre dans la poche la upper middle class juive new yorkaise.

Qu'est ce qu'ils attendent de Trump ? le rquilibrage de la balance commerciale, , des jobs par millions, la dignit, la dportation de quelques millions de clandos, la fin de programmes militaires dispendieux.. au contraire de son prdcesseur le mdiocre Obama, dont la seule "coolitude" est de ne pas contester qu'il est un gros mdiocre (petite discussion face  Matt Daemon).
Preuve en est que les USA ne sont pas un pays raciste puisque mme un incomptent diplm, noir, nul et sans exprience politique peut s'y faire lire. Par contre la dmonstration fut onreuse, 9000 milliards de dettes supplmentaires. Black Lives Matter peut aller se rhabiller.

Au niveau international, cela sera la continuit de la dsagrgation de l'influence amricaine et un recentrage sur les alliances fondamentales (Isral, Taiwan...), les Philippines qui se font la malle, le Japon et l'Australie qui rarment
Pour la France, on en attend pas grand chose, on est grand et on devrait faire les choses par nous mme. La souverainet c'est d'abord un tat d'esprit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un incomptent diplm, noir, nul et sans exprience politique peut s'y faire lire. Par contre la dmonstration fut onreuse, 9000 milliards de dettes supplmentaires.


L on va te dire que Trump n'avait pas dexprience politique non plus.
De toute faon il n'y a pas besoin dexprience en politique...
En rgle gnral c'est mieux quand la personne faisait rellement quelque chose avant d'entrer dans la politique.
Parce que ceux qui ont toujours t politicien sans jamais avoir rellement travaill c'est jamais top...

+ 9 000 000 000 000$ de dette public en 8 ans ?
a va, Trump devrait faire plus en 4 ans !
(la vitesse d'endettement augmente)




> Au niveau international, cela sera la continuit de la dsagrgation de l'influence amricaine


Je ne vois pas l'influence amricaine se dsagrger...
En plus il va bientt y avoir le TTIP/TAFTA...
On va continuer d'en bouffer de la suprmatie US.
Mme encore plus qu'avant.
L'UE va continuer d'tre extremement proche des USA.
L'inverse serait gnial, si l'UE fait quelque chose pour s'loigner des USA, je plante un drapeau de l'UE devant chez moi et je deviens fan.

----------


## ddoumeche

> L on va te dire que Trump n'avait pas dexprience politique non plus.
> De toute faon il n'y a pas besoin dexprience en politique...
> En rgle gnral c'est mieux quand la personne faisait rellement quelque chose avant d'entrer dans la politique.
> Parce que ceux qui ont toujours t politicien sans jamais avoir rellement travaill c'est jamais top...
> 
> + 9 000 000 000 000$ de dette public en 8 ans ?
> a va, Trump devrait faire plus en 4 ans !
> (la vitesse d'endettement augmente).
> 
> ...


Pourtant Trump a une exprience politique, il ctoie le gratin du tout Washington et fait des chques aux politiciens pour avoir sa part du gteau.
Il n'est pas sur que l'endettement continue de croitre s'il rapatrie les emplois.
Et ni le Congrs ni le Snat ne ratifieront le TAFTA de toute manire.
L'UE, combien de divisions ?

Le dclin de l'influence amricaine est une consquence de la guerre interne en cours dans l'administration (entre maison blanche, pentagone, cia), du dsarmement stratgique (6me loi d'Augustine) et du refus de mourir pour le pays. Il n'est pas sur que cela s'amliore, rien que la purge de la CIA va prendre beaucoup de temps.

Tu es illusionn, l'UE est une confdration, dirige par une assemble de corrompus et de sodomites. Une caricature d'tat faible

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant Trump a une exprience politique, il ctoie le gratin du tout Washington et fait des chques aux politiciens pour avoir sa part du gteau.


Ouais mais corrompre des politiciens c'est extremement facile, ils feraient tout pour l'argent.
Mais tre prsident c'est pas exactement la mme chose, t'es beaucoup moins le chef quand t'es prsident, quand t'es riche tu donnes de l'argent et on fait ce que tu dis.




> Il n'est pas sur que l'endettement continue de croitre s'il rapatrie les emplois.


Je sais pas, moi j'ai entendu des conomistes dire que son plan ncessitait encore plus d'endettement.
Mais on en saura plus dans un an ou deux.




> Et ni le Congrs ni le Snat ne ratifieront le TAFTA de toute manire.


Pas de TTIP/TAFTA ce serait vraiment chouette.
Mais a mon avis on va finir par en bouffer...




> l'UE est une confdration, dirige par une assemble de corrompus et de sodomites. Une caricature d'tat faible


Ouais effectivement ^^
C'est pour a que je ne risque rien, il est loin le jour o l'UE prendra une bonne dcision ^^

Dans les annes  venir on risque de voir d'autres pays quitter l'UE, a va tre chouette.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ouais mais corrompre des politiciens c'est extrmement facile, ils feraient tout pour l'argent.
> ...
> Je sais pas, moi j'ai entendu des conomistes dire que son plan ncessitait encore plus d'endettement.


C'est vieux comme la rpublique la corruption des politiques, donc au moins la rpublique grecque...
Oui mais les conomistes ont des agendas eux aussi, sans parler de la neutralit des mdias sur lesquels ils s'expriment.
Mais pour l'instant, Ford & GM vont rapatrier les emplois aux USA, Apple envisage de faire de mme, et cela n'a pas cout un rond au contribuable.

J'ai bien entendu dire certains que l'Euro allait nous amener la croissance et le plein emploi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ouais mais corrompre des politiciens c'est extremement facile, ils feraient tout pour l'argent.


Tu sais que le diplme de psycho qu'on t'a remis au PMU n'est pas un vrai diplme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai bien entendu dire certains que l'Euro allait nous amener la croissance et le plein emploi.


Beau foutage de gueule en effet.
Les Franais se sont rendu compte de la supercherie de l'UE puisque en 2005 le non l'a emport au rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe.

Mais la propagande est forte dans l'UE.
 la radio et  la TV on entend en boucle que quitter l'UE serait catastrophique.
Comme si rester dans l'UE tait une sincure...




> le diplme de psycho qu'on t'a remis


Je cite Trump, beaucoup d'lus US ont accept l'argent de Trump et lui ont rendu service au moment venu (y compris la famille Clinton).
Je me rappel d'un dbat rpublicains  un moment Trump dit qu'il a dj donn de l'argent  tout les autres candidats prsent et aucun d'entre eux ne rpond.

Aprs effectivement thoriquement un homme politique qui n'accepte pas d'argent de la part de n'importe qui a existe.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vous voulez dire que vous ne vous retrouvez dans aucun des candidats?


Le problme serait plutt de savoir quel candidat correspond  La France et aux franais. Tu vas dire que je joue sur les mots mais la nuance est importante. C'est le politicien qui est l'oblig du peuple et pas l'inverse. Le reste est assez secondaire : la gueule, le parti, etc...

Par exemple, j'ai dj vot pour un maire avec lequel je n'avais pas d'affinits mais qui a fait du bon boulot avec son prcdent mandat. Donc pourquoi voter contre lui pour des stupides postures politiques ? Non je vote pour lui pour qu'il continue son travail.

Pour revenir  la question, oui tu as devin, pour l'instant j'en vois aucun qui me convaincrait majoritairement. Donc je crois que je vais voter celui qui aura le plus d'arguments favorables dans la balance, mme si a ne fait pas le 50%, un vote par dfaut quoi. Ou je ne vote pas.

Voila o on en est,  faire des votes par dfaut ou contre un candidat au lieu de faire un vote rellement efficace...  ::?:

----------


## GPPro

Apparemment il y a le feu  la maison de Donald, nul doute que nos ardents dfenseurs de la thorie du complot vont s'en donner  coeur joie  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lemonde.fr/elections-amer...26_829254.html
Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi...

----------


## el_slapper

> http://www.lemonde.fr/elections-amer...26_829254.html
> Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi...


Non vrifi.

C'est crdible, mais a peut quand mme trs bien tre de la foutaise aussi. Mieux vaut attendre avant de se lancer  l'attaque - ou  la dfense, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Grogro

> Non vrifi.
> 
> C'est crdible, mais a peut quand mme trs bien tre de la foutaise aussi. Mieux vaut attendre avant de se lancer  l'attaque - ou  la dfense, d'ailleurs.


Ou tout simplement du bluff. Ca marche trs bien le bluff. Ca marche d'autant plus contre quelqu'un qui accumule les casseroles en matire de gestion financire et (surtout aux USA, dans une culture aussi puritaine et nvrose) en matire de moeurs.

C'est aussi le travail d'une partie des services de renseignement : accumuler du dossier sur les personnalits que l'on veut tenir  l'oeil. En France, c'tait jadis le rle des RG. Et quand on ne trouve pas de malversation, il reste le bas ventre mou de tout homme puissant : toujours la luxure. C'est comme a qu'on a chopp Berlusconi et que les italiens ont enfin pu s'en dbarrasser : en le compromettant avec une prostitue mineure. Et si on veut aller plus loin, rien de plus simple que de monter une accusation de viol bidon. Assange et DSK en ont fait les frais. 

Sous De Gaulle, le cul tait une arme utilise par les sovitiques et un certain ambassadeur en a fait les frais : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauric..._disgr.C3.A2ce

Ou les fameuses confession sur l'oreiller, c'est aussi un grand classique a. L'Histoire regorge d'exemples.

----------


## GPPro

Le memo a t transmis par Mc Cain au FBI aprs avoir fait une vrification de l'origine du document et avoir jug que c'tait suffisamment crdible. A savoir que McCain est un des politiciens les plus respects pour son intgrit aux US, par les 2 bords, mme si quelque chose me dit qu'une certaine frange de la population va se mettre  le detester  ::mouarf:: 

Apparemment le memo est dans la nature depuis juin et tournait entre les diffrentes agences/rdactions/bureaux politiques sans que les gens osent le sortir. A noter aussi que tous ceux qui l'ont sorti ont ajout le bmol "sources non vrifies". Enfin, petit dtail croustillant, il court le bruit que les russes auraient une vido de Donald admirant des call girls russes en train d'uriner sur un lit...

A savoir aussi que la population amricaine est TRES  cheval sur l'intgrit de ses candidats  la prsidentielle justement pour viter toute forme de "blackmailing". Enfin c'tait le cas tout du moins jusqu' 2016...

----------


## Grogro

> A savoir aussi que la population amricaine est TRES  cheval sur l'intgrit de ses candidats  la prsidentielle justement pour viter toute forme de "blackmailing". Enfin c'tait le cas tout du moins jusqu' 2016...


Elle l'est toujours, pourquoi crois-tu que le mailgate a dglingu si proprement Clinton ? C'est nickel ce mmo contre Trump, c'est une nouvelle fantastique car c'est juste la situation idale pour nous qui est en train de se produire. Trump a une lgitimit populaire faible qui risque de s'effriter rapidement (mme s'il rouvre des usines dans la Rust Belt), et il va entamer son mandat avec un bel isolement diplomatique. Il n'y a mme pas besoin que les infos du mmo soient vridiques. Mme si c'est que du bluff, a suffit.

Plus d'infos : http://www.europe1.fr/international/...russie-2947685

J'espre que les services de renseignements franais, britanniques et allemands ont d'aussi belles cartouches contre lui galement. Si on tient Trump par les couilles, on la tient la revanche de l'Europe.

----------


## el_slapper

> Elle l'est toujours, pourquoi crois-tu que le mailgate a dglingu si proprement Clinton ? C'est nickel ce mmo contre Trump, c'est une nouvelle fantastique car c'est juste la situation idale pour nous qui est en train de se produire. Trump a une lgitimit populaire faible qui risque de s'effriter rapidement (mme s'il rouvre des usines dans la Rust Belt), et il va entamer son mandat avec un bel isolement diplomatique. Il n'y a mme pas besoin que les infos du mmo soient vridiques. Mme si c'est que du bluff, a suffit.
> 
> Plus d'infos : http://www.europe1.fr/international/...russie-2947685
> 
> J'espre que les services de renseignements franais, britanniques et allemands ont d'aussi belles cartouches contre lui galement. Si on tient Trump par les couilles, on la tient la revanche de l'Europe.


Ben, est-ce une bonne chose de voir un gant tel que les USA dstabilis? Parceque bon, on ne saist toujours pas si Pence est rellement falot, ou si il cache bien son jeu, et dans les deux cas, c'est lui qui ramasse la mise en cas de chute de Trump, et les USA risqueraient alors de tomber....mais pas tout seuls.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous vous emballez beaucoup trop pour rien.
Cette histoire ne veut rien dire, si j'ai compris c'est a :
USA : Les Russes ont une vido de Trump compromettante.
RUSSIE : On a rien du tout.
C'est a ?

Donc il faudrait :
1. que les USA disent la vrit (c'est pas gagn) et qu'il existe rellement une vido
2. que sur cette vido il y a quelque chose de vraiment choquant (pdophilie ?)

Parce que bon aujourd'hui les cigares de Clinton dans la stagiaire, a ne choquerait plus personne, mme pas un tasunien...
Depuis on a connu des viols de femme de mnage par DSK et ce genre de chose, donc on est rod.

Les USA n'ont racont que des conneries pendant toute la campagne prsidentielle, ils ont pas encore fini...
Vivement dans quelques mois que a ce calme.

----------


## GPPro

> Vous vous emballez beaucoup trop pour rien.
> Cette histoire ne veut rien dire, si j'ai compris c'est a :
> USA : Les Russes ont une vido de Trump compromettante.
> RUSSIE : On a rien du tout.
> C'est a ?
> 
> Donc il faudrait :
> 1. que les USA disent la vrit (c'est pas gagn) et qu'il existe rellement une vido
> 2. que sur cette vido il y a quelque chose de vraiment choquant (pdophilie ?)
> ...


Alors que le pizzagate, a c'tait du solide !!!

----------


## Grogro

N'oubliez pas que nous n'avons pas le mme rapport  la sexualit que les anglo-saxons. On est quand mme beaucoup plus dcomplexs et libertins. Pour nous, latins machos, un homme politique se doit d'tre un mle alpha dsirable, donc un queutard. Et quand l'un ou l'autre se fait pincer avec une histoire de cul dans le dos de sa rgulire, on a tendance  en rigoler grassement ou pire  lui porter un toast. On a pas franchement une culture trs valorisante pour la femme. Au USA, un prez qui se fait tailler le jonc par sa secrtaire sous le bureau, il se voit menac de destitution. Et quand une chanteuse a le malheur de dvoiler accidentellement un bout de einss', mon Dieu c'est l'hystrie collective.

La sextape de Trump pourra trs bien paraitre anodine pour nous mais choquante pour les ricains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors que le pizzagate


Le Pizzagate a parle d'un rseau pdophile, si c'est vrai, c'est un milliard de fois plus srieux qu'une sextape de Trump...

----------


## el_slapper

> Le Pizzagate a parle d'un rseau pdophile, si c'est vrai, c'est un milliard de fois plus srieux qu'une sextape de Trump...


Sauf que c'est de la connerie du dbut  la fin. Autant l'affaire des serveurs mritait d'tre creuse(n'en dplaise au pro-Clinton, une personne qui insiste pour avoir son serveur personnel  la maison sans avoir le niveau pour le scuriser, c'est bien pourri), autant cette histoire de pizza sataniste pdophile n'avait aucun sens du dbut  la fin. C'tait juste une projection des fantasmes les plus ridicules de la droite religieuse, des gens dont le mtier est d'inventer des bobards.....pour y croire aussi sec dur comme fer. Trump aussi ment beaucoup, mais il a au moins l'lgance de ne pas croire  toutes les conneries qu'il raconte.

----------


## Grogro

> Le Pizzagate a parle d'un rseau pdophile, si c'est vrai, c'est un milliard de fois plus srieux qu'une sextape de Trump...


Tu n'as toujours rien compris. 

Un type comme Trump, un gros cochon obsd sexuel et narcissique, qui se vante dattraper les rates par la teucha, et bien un service de renseignement qui sait faire son travail le tient par les couilles. Parce que ces mecs l sont capable de sauter tout ce qui bouge, mme une gamine de 13 ans comme Polanski l'a fait en son temps. Un peu comme DSK qui tait notoirement connu pour son fantasme de la soubrette et sa consommation de prostitues. Les orgies bunga-bunga de Berlusconi et le Rubygate, c'tait du mme tonneau. 

Un type qui pense avec sa queue, tu ne le fous pas  la tte d'un pays ou d'un gouvernement c'est aussi simple que a. Parce que tu le fais chanter trop facilement. C'est juste du bon sens.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le Pizzagate a parle d'un rseau pdophile, si c'est vrai, c'est un milliard de fois plus srieux qu'une sextape de Trump...


Tu voudrais pas faire quelques recherches de temps en temps ? (et utiliser un minimum de sens critique)

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai aucune raison de croire d'avantage dans une sextape de Trump que dans l'affaire Pizza Gate.

Les mdias US ne racontent que de la merde depuis des mois, a ne tient pas debout.
Alors peut tre que c'est la premire chose de vrai qu'ils disent la vrit.
Dans le doute je vais continuer de ne pas les croire.

Et de toute faon, pour que la vido vaille quelque chose il faut de la pdophilie, sinon ce n'est pas choquant.
a pourrait tre quoi ?
Scatophilie, ncrophilie, zoophilie, homosexualit, etc. a ne choque mme plus aujourd'hui, mme chez des puritains...

Parce que si c'est un gars avec plusieurs prostitus je vois pas le problme...
C'est leur boulot elles sont l pour a.
C'est pas tellement un moyen de pression...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Parce que si c'est un gars avec plusieurs prostitus je vois pas le problme...


Ce n'taient pas des prostitues. Trump a lui-mme admis en public avoir harcel des femmes maries(et, dans certains cas, avoir pris un rteau). Il a avou chercher systmatiquement  baiser, sans se poser de questions.

Donc, indpendamment de l'aspect moral(je rappelle qu'on est en politique, alors la morale.....), il est trs vulnrable. Berlusconi est tomb comme a, DSK est tomb comme a(mme si il y avait sans doute une part de pige dans cette histoire), Clinton mari, sans tomber, y a laiss des plumes, et son pays avec, et pour Trump, le risque est gros. L ou Obama tait inattaquable(pas de serveurs louches, pas de relation extra-conjugale, donc obligation de l'attaquer sur des choses imaginaires, ce qui marche beaucoup moins bien).

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que c'est de la connerie du dbut  la fin. Autant l'affaire des serveurs mritait d'tre creuse(n'en dplaise au pro-Clinton, une personne qui insiste pour avoir son serveur personnel  la maison sans avoir le niveau pour le scuriser, c'est bien pourri), autant cette histoire de pizza sataniste pdophile n'avait aucun sens du dbut  la fin. C'tait juste une projection des fantasmes les plus ridicules de la droite religieuse, des gens dont le mtier est d'inventer des bobards.....pour y croire aussi sec dur comme fer. Trump aussi ment beaucoup, mais il a au moins l'lgance de ne pas croire  toutes les conneries qu'il raconte.


En fait a fait aussi cho  certaines psychoses remontant aux annes 80 et 90 concernant des abus sexuels sur mineurs. Dans certains cas (j'ai en mmoire des coles californiennes), des encadrants ont fait pression sur des enfants pour leur faire "tmoigner"  tout prix des abus qui n'ont jamais exist. Il y a eu aussi le scandales de faux souvenirs induits par des psychothrapeutes vreux (en gros, ils ont imagin que certains troubles relevaient forcment de l'inhibition de souvenirs d'abus survenus dans l'enfance. Ca a foutu en l'air pas mal de familles). Et puis il y a eu le scandale Franklin : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandale_Franklin
Edit : pour les intresss je vous propose un rcit de cette panique morale : http://www.greffiernoir.com/les-abus...panique-du-sra
C'tait vraiment une psychose collective qui ne reposait surtout sur des rumeurs virales. Rumeurs prises au pied de la lettre par certains cercles dont voici un exemple : http://dondevamos.canalblog.com/arch.../24301250.html
Je me garderais tout de mme bien de juger dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

Tout a n'excuse rien, mais ce climat culturel et le souvenir de ces affaires (la plupart bidons, mais a l'inconscient ne s'en souvient pas. On se dit juste qu'il n'y a pas de fume sans feu), explique pourquoi la sauce du "pizzagate" a prise. Surtout qu'il y a un prcdent en Angleterre avec l'affaire Jimmy Saville.

Deux classiques dont je conseille la lecture : 
https://www.amazon.fr/style-parano%C.../dp/2849412937
https://www.amazon.fr/Une-Am%C3%A9ri...+qui+fait+peur

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le memo a t transmis par Mc Cain au FBI aprs avoir fait une vrification de l'origine du document et avoir jug que c'tait suffisamment crdible. A savoir que McCain est un des politiciens les plus respects pour son intgrit aux US, par les 2 bords, mme si quelque chose me dit qu'une certaine frange de la population va se mettre  le detester 
> 
> Apparemment le memo est dans la nature depuis juin et tournait entre les diffrentes agences/rdactions/bureaux politiques sans que les gens osent le sortir. A noter aussi que tous ceux qui l'ont sorti ont ajout le bmol "sources non vrifies". Enfin, petit dtail croustillant, il court le bruit que les russes auraient une vido de Donald admirant des call girls russes en train d'uriner sur un lit...
> 
> A savoir aussi que la population amricaine est TRES  cheval sur l'intgrit de ses candidats  la prsidentielle justement pour viter toute forme de "blackmailing". Enfin c'tait le cas tout du moins jusqu' 2016...


Ah John Mac Cain, ancien pilote de chasse de la marine, sunormm Songbird par ses tortionnaires nord-vietnamien pour sa propension  tout dire, et notamment o passait les patrouilles ariennes. Enfin tortionnaire, le terme est peut-tre exagr d'en douter puisque ceux-ci affirment ne l'avoir que gifl (mais les agents des renseignements ne disent pas tout). Songbird enregistrera aussi quelques cassettes de propagande pour l'oncle Ho qui seront diffuses par radio Hanoi.
videmment cela n'a pas t trs bien peru par les vtrans du Vietnam, les gens sont si rancuniers. Rappelez vous comme ils ont trait la "malheureuse" Janes Fonda qui ne faisait que(!) poser en photo avec la NVA 

Comble de malchance, c'est son pre, un amiral, qui enterrera prestement l'affaire de l'USS Liberty, navire de renseignement dlibrment attaqu par la chasse et la marine isralienne lors de la guerre de 67. Affaire dont on a pas finit de connaitre les tenants et aboutissants, mme s'il se murmure que LBJ aurait valid l'attaque.

Tout cela pour dire que ce monsieur  tte de bulledogue a un sale pdigr, et est au mieux une planche pourrie. Pas pour rien que le nouveau prsident twitta qu'il n'avait rien d'un hros de guerre.

Pizzagate, c'est de la diffamation dgueulasse d'extrme-droite on ne peut plus classique, ne dans les fanges les plus basses de la socit (reddit). Ajoutez quelques rituels paens (pour faire plus raliste) et vous aurez le couplet classique du rseau pdo-satanique dont le "fachomonde" raffole.
Mais par contre pendant ce temps, on ne parle pas des 26 voyages offert  Bill Clinton sur la fameuse le de Jeffrey Epstein, proxnte de mineures tomb en 2008. L'affaire du Lolita Express, connu depuis 2008 mais dont on ne parle jamais sur les MSM modernes.
C'est la technique de l'cran de fume

PS : corrections a caractre stylistique

----------


## TallyHo

> Allgations non vrifies sur Trump: le site BuzzFeed conspu
> 
> Pour avoir publi la totalit d'un rapport contenant des allgations non vrifies sur Donald Trump, le site d'information BuzzFeed a t mercredi la cible de violentes critiques de nombreux mdias, analystes et du prsident lu qui a dnonc un "tas d'ordures".
> 
> http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actual...e_1868114.html

----------


## ManusDei

Ce rapport a quand mme t considr comme suffisamment srieux pour qu'il soit prsent  Obama et Trump. Il n'est clairement pas prouv (pour le moment) mais c'est clairement plus srieux que le pizzagate.

----------


## TallyHo

Ce n'est pas prouv mais c'est srieux...  ::D: 

Ca me fait penser  Coluche sur les mdias : Les milieux autoriss s'autorisent  penser qu'un accord secret, dont le contenu n'est pas divulgu, pourrait tre sign. Dans ce cas l quand on en sait aussi peu, il vaut mieux fermer sa gueule comme il dirait (je ne dis pas a pour toi Manus mais pour les rapporteurs du fameux document)  ::): 

Tant qu'il n'y a pas un dbut de preuves, c'est insignifiant et l'argument d'autorit ne change rien  l'affaire. Dans l'article que j'ai cit :




> BuzzFeed a mis en ligne mardi ce rapport de 35 pages, *rdig par un ancien officier du renseignement britannique, jug crdible par le renseignement amricain*, sur commande d'opposants politiques de Donald Trump.


Et on pourrait aussi parler de l'impartialit sur la motivation de la commande de ce rapport... Personnellement, je crois que a ne vaut pas mieux que les pizzas sauf qu'ils y ont mis un habillage d'autorit pour que a fasse plus srieux.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce rapport a quand mme t considr comme suffisamment srieux pour qu'il soit prsent  Obama et Trump. Il n'est clairement pas prouv (pour le moment) mais c'est clairement plus srieux que le pizzagate.


Par les mmes qui ont mont de toute pice le dossier  charge contre la Russie sur la responsabilit du hack des mails de Clinton. Et les mmes qui ont accumul les faux rapports pendant des dcennies pour justifier les guerres d'agression des USA. Pire encore, l'information provient d'un site putaclic tout autant habitu aux fake news que le New York Times, le Washington Post ou Fox News.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une information est crdible qu'elle est vridique pour autant. Il y a probablement un gros fond de vrit. Trump a un paquet de casseroles judiciaires au cul, dont des faillites qu'une juridiction moins complaisante avec le grand patronat aurait sans doute qualifies de frauduleuses. Nique tout ce qui bouge et a une tte de pervers sexuel. Les services secrets russes sont aussi notoirement connus pour leurs "piges  miel" (c'est  dire compromettre un homme puissant avec une poule pour le faire parler sur l'oreiller ou le faire chanter  la sextape ensuite). Tout les services de renseignement du monde entier font a.

----------


## ManusDei

Va peut-tre falloir vous calmer, j'ai dit que c'tait srieux, pas que c'tait vridique.
Si les services amricains font une runion au sommet avec l'actuel prsident et le futur prsident a mrite qu'on se penche dessus mais pas forcment qu'on dise que c'est forcment vrai.

Je fais le parallle avec l'histoire de la pizzeria de pdophiles qui dbarquait littralement de nulle part (enfin si, du net).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce rapport a quand mme t considr comme suffisamment srieux pour qu'il soit prsent  Obama et Trump. Il n'est clairement pas prouv (pour le moment) mais c'est clairement plus srieux que le pizzagate.


Si le snateur John MacCain a mis les yeux, les mains ou le tarin dessus, ce dossier pue la merde. On se souviendra aussi de ses interventions en Ukraine

Et puis il me semble que les soit disantes attaques russes ont t largement "dbunkes" ici: rien ne prouve que ce ne soit pas les services chinois ou amricains vouilant brouiller une ventuelle rconciliation Trump-Poutine.

----------


## Grogro

> N'oubliez pas que nous n'avons pas le mme rapport  la sexualit que les anglo-saxons. On est quand mme beaucoup plus dcomplexs et libertins. Pour nous, latins machos, un homme politique se doit d'tre un mle alpha dsirable, donc un queutard. Et quand l'un ou l'autre se fait pincer avec une histoire de cul dans le dos de sa rgulire, on a tendance  en rigoler grassement ou pire  lui porter un toast. On a pas franchement une culture trs valorisante pour la femme. Au USA, un prez qui se fait tailler le jonc par sa secrtaire sous le bureau, il se voit menac de destitution. Et quand une chanteuse a le malheur de dvoiler accidentellement un bout de einss', mon Dieu c'est l'hystrie collective.
> 
> La sextape de Trump pourra trs bien paraitre anodine pour nous mais choquante pour les ricains.


Banco, la soi-disant sextape, c'est juste une douche dore visiblement. Mme pas un trip SM, travesti, ou une orgie bisexuelle. C'est mme pas dlur, c'est juste chiant. ::ptdr:: 

Et le plus fort, c'est que 4chan revendique d'avoir cr un fake. Vrai ou pas, c'est _the art of trolling_ puissance _over nine thousand_.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Autre chose, j'tais pass  ct de cette interview. Chomsky est souvent excessif et parfois outrancier, je ne partage pas tout bien sr, mais il a toujours quelque chose  dire. Et a c'est quelque chose d'assez rare pour qu'on s'en prive :

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/segesta37...e-noam-chomsky

----------


## TallyHo

Il faudrait lancer une fake news comme quoi Hillary et Trump taient amants avec photos truques  l'appui  la terrasse d'une pizzeria... Je suis certain que a prendrait  ::D: 

N'empche que les mdias vont se faire prendre  leur propre jeu, dj qu'on ne les croyait pas beaucoup, qu'il y a eu une vague de discrdit... Le jour o ils voudront sortir des news srieuses, personne ne les croira  ::): 

*@Grogro*

Chomsky peut avoir des dfauts mais il dit vraiment des choses intressantes ou au moins qui mritent rflexion. Disons qu'il apporte des vues diffrentes du mainstream. Aprs on peut en retenir ce qu'on veut mais c'est toujours mieux de diversifier les points de vue pour pouvoir saisir l'ensemble de l'histoire, genre lire des mdias de gauche et de droite par exemple, peu importe son affinit.

----------


## Grogro

Trump a accord un entretien  deux mdias europens, l'un anglais, l'autre allemand. Sans prendre de gants et sans s'encombrer de diplomatie comme  son habitude.

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...miques_1541667

On y voque donc un nouvel accord de rduction de l'arsenal nuclaire en change de la leve des sanctions contre la Russie, et aucune inflexion concernant sa vision de l'OTAN. Pour les europens, plus que jamais c'est donc une fentre de tir historique et unique pour construire une Europe dcolonise. 

Avez-vous suivi par ailleurs la passe d'arme entre l'Insane Clown President et la CIA ?

----------


## Zirak

> Avez-vous suivi par ailleurs la passe d'arme entre *l'Insane Clown President* et la CIA ?


Juste un trs petit hors sujet pour saluer la rfrence musicale  ::D: 

Edit: -1 pour ce message ? Et aprs on vient me souler pour des pouces rouges  la tte du client ? Bande de guignols...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est sympa de la part de Trump de vouloir apaiser les tensions entre la Russie et les USA.
Obama a fait beaucoup pour augmenter ces tensions.

Ce n'est pas Hillary Clinton qui aurait tendu la main  la Russie, elle est encore plus russophobe qu'Obama...
Clinton et Obama doivent tre nostalgique de la guerre froide ^^

Trump trouve que l'OTAN est obsolte, il devrait le supprimer.
(Si la France pouvait quitter l'OTAN ce serait chouette, la Turquie devrait bientt le faire)

Trump pense que d'autres pays vont quitter l'UE, jespre qu'il a raison.
Si le Royaume Uni et 1 ou 2 autres pays puissants quitte l'UE, l'UE sera morte.

----------


## ManusDei

"apaiser les tensions avec la Russie", nouvel euphmisme pour "s'applatir devant Poutine" ?
Et ce venant de la personne qui rle parce qu'on s'applatirait devant l'UE (ce qui n'est pas le cas, m'enfin bref).

----------


## Grogro

> Juste un trs petit hors sujet pour saluer la rfrence musicale


Merci, mais ce n'est pas de moi, c'est de Matt Taibbi qui se veut hritier spirituel de Hunter S. Thompson.  ::mrgreen:: 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-0...ht-about-media

Par ailleurs, on peut aussi relire ce bon vieux P.J. O' Rourke, ce satiriste conservateur redevient d'actualit :

"I think our agenda is clear. We are opposed to: government spending, Kennedy kids, seat-belt laws, busing our children anywhere other than Yale, trailer courts near our vacation homes, all tiny Third World countries that don't have banking secrecy laws, aerobics, the UN, taxation without tax loopholes, and jewelry on men. We are in favor of: guns, drugs, fast cars, free love (if our wives don't find out), a sound dollar, and a strong military with spiffy uniforms. There are thousands of people in America who feel this way, especially after three or four drinks. If all of us would unite and work together, we could give this country. . . well, a real bad hangover."

----------


## Ryu2000

> "apaiser les tensions avec la Russie", nouvel euphmisme pour "s'applatir devant Poutine" ?


De quoi ?
Il n'a rien demand Poutine, ce n'est pas lui l'agresseur.
C'est pas comme Obama et Hillary qui n'arrtaient pas de menacer Poutine.
Faut arrter avec l'inversion accusatoire, l a ne tient vraiment pas.

Poutine est super pos, quand Obama a vir des diplomates Russes, il est rest calme et il n'a vir personne.




> parce qu'on s'applatirait devant l'UE


Les rgles de l'UE sont plus forte que les lois nationales, donc bien-sre que tous les pays membre saplatissent devant l'UE...
Malheureusement aucun pays n'a le choix, quand l'UE impose un truc tout le monde se soumet.

----------


## Zirak

> Les rgles de l'UE sont plus forte que les lois nationales, donc bien-sre que tous les pays membre saplatissent devant l'UE...
> Malheureusement aucun pays n'a le choix, quand l'UE impose un truc tout le monde se soumet.


En fait, tu n'as toujours pas compris comment cela fonctionnait hein ?  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

Et pourtant... ce n'est pas faute d'avoir rpt maintes fois (et  deuche avant lui) que la commission europenne, dont je ne suis pas le dernier ici  brocarder la capacit de nuisance, ne fait qu'obir aux injonctions des chefs d'tats des 27/28. 

Quant  ton -1, je suppose que c'est parce que tu valides la comparaison de Trump  un clown cingl. Curieusement, je n'y ai pas eu droit moi.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En fait, tu n'as toujours pas compris comment cela fonctionnait hein ?


Est-ce quand une loi de l'UE sort, tout les nations membres s'y soumettent ?
La rponse est *OUI*. (bon sauf quand a concerne des grosses entreprises, des impts, des riches, etc)

Comment cette loi est arriv, a n'a aucun intrt.
Je m'en fous de qui l'a crit, qui l'a vot.
Ce qui fait chier, c'est que cette loi va tre appliqu dans 28 Nations, alors qu'il est impossible que cette loi soit bnfique pour les 28. (au mieux elle est bnfique pour l'Allemagne)

Mme si certaines lois de l'UE sont vot par les 28 chefs d'tats...
Qu'est-ce que a peut me foutre ?
N'empche que c'est louche, si les chefs d'tat n'taient pas tous autant corrompu, il devrait toujours y avoir au moins un pays qui pose son veto...

Au final le rsultat c'est que l'UE impose des lois de merde.
Une monnaie commune qui est une ide stupide.
Une libre circulation qui fait plus chier qu'autre chose.
L'UE cote beaucoup mais ne rapporte rien.

Enfin bref, le Royaume Uni va quitter l'UE et avec un peu de chance ce ne sera pas le dernier pays  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> "apaiser les tensions avec la Russie", nouvel euphmisme pour "s'applatir devant Poutine" ?


Si chercher l'apaisement est s'aplatir... C'est fou ces raisonnements clivants et de domination o il faut obligatoirement un gentil et un mchant... On n'est pas prt d'avoir un monde meilleur si les citoyens commencent aussi a souscrire  cette logique  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Est-ce quand une loi de l'UE sort, tout les nations membres s'y soumettent ?
> La rponse est *OUI*.


Ben encore heureux, vu que toutes les lois de l'UE viennent des chefs de gouvernement.
Depuis le dbut tu rles parce qu'au sein de l'UE ils ont prvu un mcanisme pour que les lus tiennent leurs promesses  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

Je viens d'ailleurs de recevoir un PM de l'ami deuche (qui lurke donc toujours ce forum) avec les mmes rcriminations.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Je viens d'ailleurs de recevoir un PM de l'ami deuche (qui lurke donc toujours ce forum) avec les mmes rcriminations.


Je l'ai blacklist aussi lui, j'en avais marre de recevoir des PM, si il a un truc  dire, il n'a qu' poster dans les discussions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben encore heureux, vu que toutes les lois de l'UE viennent des chefs de gouvernement.


Que a vienne des chefs d'tats ou pas, j'ai raison quand je dis que l'UE est plus puissante que les nations, et ce que tu viens de dire le confirme compltement.

Le seul argument que vous avez c'est que si l'UE va mal c'est  cause des chefs d'tats...
Vous semblez soutenir l'UE  fond alors que vous reconnaissez que les dcisions sont mauvaises...

Imaginons qu'un jour un bon prsident soit lu dans un pays membre de l'UE.
Il ne pourra rien faire pour aider son pays,  chaque fois qu'il pensera  un point de sa stratgie pour relancer l'conomie il va voir qu'une loi de l'UE le bloque.
Et si il va demander  l'UE de changer une loi, pour qu'il ait un minimum de marge de manuvre on va lui refuser.

L'UE est trop forte, elle bloque les pays.
On a pas besoin de a, on voit clairement que plus il y a d'UE, plus a va mal.

Mais bon aujourd'hui l'espoir renat parmi les peuples de l'UE, on commence a voir la lumire au bout du tunnel, un espoir de voir la fin de l'UE commence  arriver.
Il ne faut pas tre dmoralis, il faut y croire, a peut arriver.
Le plus tt sera le mieux.

----------


## Zirak

> Que a vienne des chefs d'tats ou pas, j'ai raison quand je dis que l'UE est plus puissante que les nations, et ce que tu viens de dire le confirme compltement.


Bah non, c'est juste que tu ne sais pas parler franais.

Si on t'impose quelque chose, c'est contre ton gr, et en l'occurrence, l'UE ne nous impose rien, puisque c'est valid par notre prsident !

Aprs que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec ses dcisions, c'est un autre problme. Mais encore une fois, s'il le voulait, il pourrait poser son veto dans la plupart, voir tous les cas.

Au mieux, tu peux dire que le prsident franais impose son point de vue  son peuple, mais c'est tout.

----------


## ManusDei

> Imaginons qu'un jour un bon prsident soit lu dans un pays membre de l'UE.


Ca on pourrait rapidement le voir, les nouveaux GOPE sont pour cette anne, et Tsipras est toujours chef du gouvernement grec...

Comme je l'ai dit il y a quelques mois, il va pouvoir soit influer sur la politique de l'UE (avec en bonus le Brexit qui va nous laisser un peu plus de marge) ou en tout cas ngocier un changement de politique vis--vis de la Grce.

Et Zirak t'a rpondu sur le reste, ce n'est pas impos quand le reprsentant que tu as choisi valide une politique.

T'es quand mme fort, tu vois des complots et des magouilles partout, et le jour o on te met une magouille sous le nez l non t'en veux pas.

PS : moi j'ai pas de message de deuche  ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

Surtout qu'encore une fois, les GOPE sont voulues par les gouvernements des 27/28.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'UE ne nous impose rien, puisque c'est valid par notre prsident !


Dans l'UE il y a un ensemble de lobby qui sont l pour corrompre les tats.
Comme les prsidents sont tous corruptible ils se laissent manipul et ils font ce que l'UE leur dit de faire.
Mais ce ne sont pas les chefs d'tats les vrais chefs de l'UE.

Si c'tait vraiment les chefs d'tats qui dirigent pourquoi il y a des types comme lalcoolique de Jean-Claude Juncker ?
Toutes les dcisions de l'UE ne sont pas prise par des chefs d'tats.
Toutes les lois de l'UE ne sont pas valid par les chefs d'tats.

Bon  la limite peu importe d'o vienne ces rglements de l'UE.
C'est le principe d'UE qui ne va pas.
On ne peut pas partager une mme monnaie.
On ne devrait pas laisser nos frontires grande ouvertes.
Il faut qu'on arrte de partager les mmes lois.
Il faut que les nations regagnent leur souverainet.

On tait des puissances mondiales avant, on a marqu l'histoire.
L'Italie, l'Espagne, la France, etc, c'tait pas rien avant.
Mais aujourd'hui avec l'UE, on meurt, coinc comme des cons...

Bon faut arrter de parler de a, parce que l'UE c'est vraiment le truc qui me dmoralise le plus.
Je ne supporte vraiment pas a.
L'UE nous fait couler, c'est clair.

Je ne vous en convaincrez jamais.
Donc a ne sert  rien d'en parler.

Pourquoi vous dfendez l'UE ?
Qu'est-ce que l'UE a apport de positif ?
Moi j'ai strictement rien vu.
Pour moi toutes les dcisions de l'UE sont mauvaise.

----------


## Lucio_

> Toutes les lois de l'UE ne sont pas valid par les chefs d'tats.


Ben non, elles le sont par les parlementaires que l'on lue.
La dmocratie quoi...

----------


## Zirak

Pour ce que a vaut :




> Snowden: Russia successfully rigged US elections in favor of Trump
> 
> I have received confirmation through Guccifer 2.0 that malware was used in the electronic voting machines that lead to the victory of Donald Trump Snowden told an internet conference in Berlin, speaking via a video link from Russia, where he has been living as a fugitive.


http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/snow...avor-of-trump/

----------


## Grogro

Pour ce que a vaut aussi : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b0b3c7a7b205de

En gros, il compte fister sauvagement sa propre majorit ? Je suis curieux de le voir essayer.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ben non, elles le sont par les parlementaires que l'on lue.
> La dmocratie quoi...


Non pas la dmocratie... Le gouvernement reprsentatif... Dans le premier cas la souverainet est au peuple (dmocratie = pouvoir au peuple), dans le second cas la souverainet est  la Nation (ou l'Europe maintenant). Et a fait une norme diffrence dans l'exercice du pouvoir et la dfinition mme du mandat donn au politicien.

Comme je l'ai souvent dit, intresses toi aux dbats de la rvolution et  tous les auteurs de l'poque et tu t'apercevras que les "gagnants" du dbat n'ont jamais voulu de la dmocratie vritable, c'est dit trs clairement, on en a dj parl sur le fofo d'ailleurs. On a juste transfr des privilges royaux  une assemble d'lites et nous sommes encore dans une socit de caste en France.




> "Les citoyens qui se nomment des reprsentants renoncent et doivent renoncer  faire eux-mmes la loi ; ils nont pas de volont particulire  imposer. Sils dictaient des volonts, la France ne serait plus cet tat reprsentatif ; ce serait un tat dmocratique. Le peuple, je le rpte, dans un pays qui nest pas une dmocratie (et la France ne saurait ltre), le peuple ne peut parler, ne peut agir que par ses reprsentants."
> 
> Abb Sieyes - 7 septembre 1789

----------


## ddoumeche

> Trump a accord un entretien  deux mdias europens, l'un anglais, l'autre allemand. Sans prendre de gants et sans s'encombrer de diplomatie comme  son habitude.
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...miques_1541667
> 
> On y voque donc un nouvel accord de rduction de l'arsenal nuclaire en change de la leve des sanctions contre la Russie, et aucune inflexion concernant sa vision de l'OTAN. Pour les europens, plus que jamais c'est donc une fentre de tir historique et unique pour construire une Europe dcolonise. 
> 
> Avez-vous suivi par ailleurs la passe d'arme entre l'Insane Clown President et la CIA ?


Dcoloniser je ne sais pas, il n'y a pas grand monde pour une Europe-puissance, au mieux un demi franais et un quart de belge. Et qui prendrait le leadership ? les allemands ont peur de la guerre, les anglais sont hors-jeu et personne ne fait confiance a la France. Pour moi, les pays vont se dcoloniser par eux-mmes via les nationalistes, cela veut dire qu'on en reviendra  une CEE-bis. Mais cela mriterait un argumentaire contradictoire (?).
Il n'empche que la Pologne, l'Allemagne et toute l'europe de l'est rarment, et le CEMA franais demande des sous: nos sous-marins lanceur d'engins arrivent en fin de vie et j'ai vu passer des devis pour les remplacer.... on parle de sommes absolument indcentes.

Normalement, la Compagnie devrait se faire laminer par le gnral Michael Flint avec le soutien des autres agences (il y en a au moins 15, plus celles qui sont secrtes comme le SSB...). On parle de leur supprimer tout rle autre que le renseignement. Finis le trafic d'armes, de drogue, les dtournements d'avions spectaculaires etc... Si je m'appelais Georges Soros, je prendrais des dispositions.

Il y a des prcdents historiques, les frres Kennedy firent une grande purge suite  l'affaire de la baie des cochons. Ils ne se sont pas que des amis ce jour l, notamment Allen Dules qui sera vir comme un malpropre, mais se retrouvera nomm  la commission Warren par LBJ (aprs, je n'ai pas dit qu'Allen Dules a fait tuer les Kennedy, mme si beaucoup d'amricains le pensent).
Dans les annes 80 galement, la CIA sera purge par le FBI, suite  des infiltrations de "taupes", un bon prtexte pour remettre de l'ordre dans la maison.





> Pour ce que a vaut :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Snowden: Russia successfully rigged US elections in favor of Trump
> 
> I have received confirmation through Guccifer 2.0 that malware was used in the electronic voting machines that lead to the victory of Donald Trump Snowden told an internet conference in Berlin, speaking via a video link from Russia, where he has been living as a fugitive.
> ...


C'est un hoax selon snopes. De toute faon, pourquoi dclarer cela mme si c'est vrai ? c'est un coup  se faire expulser et se retrouver devant le peloton d'excution  Fort Bragg... mme si certains (dont moi) pensent que Snowden a t retourn par le KGB depuis fort longtemps.
Quand  l'auteur de Guccifer 2.0, il dclare n'avoir aucunes relations avec les tsaristes rouges soviets russes. Mais son identit est suspecte : un roumain qui parle un anglais parfait, c'est bien rare mme de nos jours.

----------


## TallyHo

> un roumain qui parle un anglais parfait, c'est bien rare mme de nos jours.


Pourquoi dis tu a ? Je trouve que les gens  l' "est" sont plus dous que nous dans les langues. Je connais des allemands, des polonais et des russes, ils se dmerdent trs bien en anglais et mme en franais.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi dis tu a ? Je trouve que les gens  l' "est" sont plus dous que nous dans les langues. Je connais des allemands, des polonais et des russes, ils se dmerdent trs bien en anglais et mme en franais.


Tu "trouve que les gens  l' "est"?" 

Reconnait surtout que l'opinion pense mal, voir qu'elle ne pense pas du tout, puisqu'elle traduit surtout des besoins de connaissances.

Je t'ai  lil l'ami.

----------


## TallyHo

Pas bien compris ton propos mais si tu le dis...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tsipras est toujours chef du gouvernement grec...


Tsipras c'est un traite, il avait promis de faire sortir la Grce de l'UE, c'est pour a que les Grecs ont vot pour lui et une fois au pouvoir il n'a pas tenu sa promesse.

Tsipras c'est une sorte de Mlenchon...

----------


## BenoitM

> Tsipras c'est un traite, il avait promis de faire sortir la Grce de l'UE, c'est pour a que les Grecs ont vot pour lui et une fois au pouvoir il n'a pas tenu sa promesse.
> 
> Tsipras c'est une sorte de Mlenchon...


Euh Tsipras n'a jamais promis de faire sortir la Grce de l'UE.

Arrtes de raconter toujours n'importe quoi...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais ok il voulait pas sortie de l'UE.
C'est plus qu'il tait contre l'austrit et au final la Grce a subit encore plus d'austrit...
Mais si il avait t logique et qu'il voulait vraiment proposer une solution pour aider la Grce il aurait du faire sortir le pays.
Le peuple grecs taient motiv pour quitter l'UE  un moment.

La Grce n'aurait jamais du entrer dans l'UE, a a t catastrophique pour eux.
Le pays se porterait beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui si il n'avait jamais fait partie de l'UE. (a c'est vrai pour beaucoup de pays, mais principalement pour la Grce, c'est eux qui en ont le plus souffert, mais  terme on finira tous comme la Grce)

----------


## Lucio_

> Non pas la dmocratie... Le gouvernement reprsentatif... Dans le premier cas la souverainet est au peuple (dmocratie = pouvoir au peuple), dans le second cas la souverainet est  la Nation (ou l'Europe maintenant). Et a fait une norme diffrence dans l'exercice du pouvoir et la dfinition mme du mandat donn au politicien.
> 
> Comme je l'ai souvent dit, intresses toi aux dbats de la rvolution et  tous les auteurs de l'poque et tu t'apercevras que les "gagnants" du dbat n'ont jamais voulu de la dmocratie vritable, c'est dit trs clairement, on en a dj parl sur le fofo d'ailleurs. On a juste transfr des privilges royaux  une assemble d'lites et nous sommes encore dans une socit de caste en France.


En soit je comprends que l'on puisse considrer les dmocraties reprsentatives comme tant non dmocratique, mais si on se remet dans le contexte de la conversation, l'alternative  ce parlement reprsentatif est un autre parlement reprsentatif, qui de plus  un systme qui est parfois considr comme tant moins dmocratique (particulirement par ceux qui fustigent le premier).

Mais pour revenir  vos propos; les parlementaires sont choisi et ne forment une caste parce que le peuple le veut bien. Le vote n'est pas un message envoy aux politiciens quand ils vont dans un sens (Trump, Brexit, etc...) et un acte subit quand ils vont dans le sens du statu quo.

A oui, au fait, citer des gens de la rvolution c'est sympa, mais parfois les visions sont un peu anciennes. Entre votre citation et aujourd'hui la France a connue deux empires, trois monarchies, une dictature, donc les dbats de l'poque pour expliquer le prsent, c'est bien mais insuffisant.

----------


## Lucio_

> La Grce n'aurait jamais du entrer dans l'UE, a a t catastrophique pour eux.
> Le pays se porterait beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui si il n'avait jamais fait partie de l'UE. (a c'est vrai pour beaucoup de pays, mais principalement pour la Grce, c'est eux qui en ont le plus souffert, mais  terme on finira tous comme la Grce)


Vous avez une booule de christal pour dire ca?

----------


## TallyHo

> En soit je comprends que l'on puisse considrer les dmocraties reprsentatives comme tant non dmocratique


La dmocratie reprsentative est un illogisme. La dmocratie n'a pas besoin de qualificatif car elle est par dfinition directe. Si tu ajoutes un qualificatif, a n'a plus aucun sens. Cette expression de "dmocratie reprsentative" a pris sa place sur des annes,  force d'tre rpte mais a n'a rien de dmocratique.




> Mais pour revenir  vos propos; les parlementaires sont choisi et ne forment une caste parce que le peuple le veut bien.


Non pas que... Parce que le systme est aussi verrouill. J'avais donn l'exemple des candidatures  la prsidentielle, plus on avance et plus le systme bride et durcit les conditions  la candidature, intresse toi  l'volution des rgles et tu constateras. Et on voit bien aujourd'hui qu'ils veulent encore rduire le champ en lanant des ballons d'essai avec les primaires pour aller vers un modle bi-partie avec tout le discours stigmatisant habituel envers les candidats qui n'acceptent pas d'y passer.




> Le vote n'est pas un message envoy aux politiciens quand ils vont dans un sens (Trump, Brexit, etc...) et un acte subit quand ils vont dans le sens du statu quo.


Et pourtant le vote devrait tre un message envoy justement, le peuple devrait avoir un contre-pouvoir comme des initiatives populaires par exemple. Aujourd'hui, le vote ne te sert qu' lire des reprsentants, certains disent mme dirigeants, c'est dire  quel point l'ide des "matres" est installe. Tu ne peux pas dfaire ces lus par le vote avant le terme de leur mandat, o est le contre-pouvoir populaire ? Il n'y en a pas, une fois en place, ils peuvent te faire un gros bras d'honneur sans risquer le courroux du peuple pendant l'exercice de leur mandat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous avez une booule de christal pour dire ca?


J'ai vu un documentaire qui m'a convaincu que les plus gros problmes de la Grce ont t caus par l'UE.
J'ai la profonde conviction que la Grce se porterait beaucoup mieux si Goldmann Sachs n'avait pas maquill ses comptes pour la faire entrer dans l'UE.
En mme temps comment la Grce pourrait-elle aller plus mal ?

L'euro n'est pas une monnaie adapt pour la Grce.
Bon remarque l'euro c'est surtout compatible avec l'Allemagne...

J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux, de toute faon on ne saura jamais ce qui se serait pass si la Grce s'tait tenu  distance de l'UE.
Vous avez le droit de ne pas tre d'accord.

L'UE  instaur l'austrit en Grce, c'est une stratgie qui ne fonctionnera jamais,  aucun moment tu relanceras l'conomie grce  l'austrit.
En plus l'UE force la Grce  accueillir plein de migrants, et le pays n'est clairement pas en tat pour a...

----------


## BenoitM

> Ouais ok il voulait pas sortie de l'UE.
> C'est plus qu'il tait contre l'austrit et au final la Grce a subit encore plus d'austrit...
> Mais si il avait t logique et qu'il voulait vraiment proposer une solution pour aider la Grce il aurait du faire sortir le pays.
> Le peuple grecs taient motiv pour quitter l'UE  un moment.
> 
> La Grce n'aurait jamais du entrer dans l'UE, a a t catastrophique pour eux.
> Le pays se porterait beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui si il n'avait jamais fait partie de l'UE. (a c'est vrai pour beaucoup de pays, mais principalement pour la Grce, c'est eux qui en ont le plus souffert, mais  terme on finira tous comme la Grce)


Euh non Tsipras, les Grcs, la Grce n'a jamais voulu quitter l'UE.

C'est sur la Grce allait mieux du temps des colonels  ::): 

Comme toujours tu racontes que des conneries, des mensonges et tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai la profonde conviction que la Grce se porterait beaucoup mieux si Goldmann Sachs n'avait pas maquill ses comptes pour la faire entrer dans l'UE.


Bah la Grce n'avait qu' pas demander  Goldman Sachs de maquiller ses comptes alors... Je te rappelle encore une fois que c'est la Grce qui a voulu entrer dans l'UE, en trichant, personne ne l'a force  rien...

Et si elle a eu besoin de maquiller ses comptes pour entrer dans l'UE, c'est justement car elle avait une situation conomique merdique avant mme d'entrer.

C'est pourtant pas si compliqu  comprendre... Mais vu que cela ne va pas dans ton sens, c'est sr que cela ne t'arrange pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les Grcs, la Grce n'a jamais voulu quitter l'UE.


Greek withdrawal from the eurozone
Nervous Greeks worry Brexit may lead to Grexit



> *In many respects Greece has more reason than the UK to be angry with the European Union, and to want to leave.*


"Une seule solution : la sortie de l'euro"



> la gauche anticapitaliste grecque, Panagiotis Sotiris dfend lide dune rupture avec la zone euro et lUnion europenne.


Et si les Grecs prparaient leur sortie de l'Euro avec l'aide de... Poutine ?

Aprs forcment les sondages vont dire que 75% des Grecs veulent rester dans l'UE.
Les mdias vont leur dire qu'ils sont plus en scurit dans l'UE.
Parce que les mdias, les politiques, les instituts de sondages sont tous pro UE.

Mais si les Grecs sont capable d'un minimum de raisonnement ils seront rapidement capable de se rendre compte que la principale source de leurs problme c'est l'UE et la solution c'est dans sortir.
Cela dit c'est peut tre trop tard pour eux, leur pays est peut tre vou  disparaitre.
C'est triste un pays qui fut si important dans l'histoire de l'humanit, le voir mourir  cause de l'UE comme a...

----------


## BenoitM

> Greek withdrawal from the eurozone
> Nervous Greeks worry Brexit may lead to Grexit
> 
> "Une seule solution : la sortie de l'euro"
> 
> Et si les Grecs prparaient leur sortie de l'Euro avec l'aide de... Poutine ?
> 
> Aprs forcment les sondages vont dire que 75% des Grecs veulent rester dans l'UE.
> Les mdias vont leur dire qu'ils sont plus en scurit dans l'UE.
> ...


TOUJOURS AUCUNE PREUVE QUE LA POPULATION GRECS VEUT SORTIR DE UE.

a premire vue les grecs sont trop con vu qu'ils ne partagent pas ton avis...

En plus comme preuve tu me trouves un article ou des conomistes veulent sortir la Grce de l'UE contre sa volonter...

----------


## TallyHo

Pour revenir au Prsident Trump, je viens de voir passer un titre d'article  dans mon feed comme quoi il aurait dit que La France est sans importance... Mais quel bonheur d'entendre a ! Ils vont enfin nous lcher la grappe !  ::mrgreen:: 

EDIT

L'article : http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/p...17-6577830.php

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Comme toujours tu racontes que des conneries, des mensonges et tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances...


D'un autre ct il n'y a pas de "vrais vrit"... En France, par exemple, la sortie de l'UE ne se pose pas que a soit  droite ou  gauche (nos prcdents gouvernements). En revanche, la forte monte de l'extrme droite indique une forte tendance de volont de sortir de l'UE. Donc une partie de nos concitoyens veulent la sortie. Mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. On ne peut donc dire "la France veut rester dans l'UE" ni "la France veut sortir de l'UE".

----------


## Zirak

> En revanche, la forte monte de l'extrme droite indique une forte tendance de volont de sortir de l'UE. Donc une partie de nos concitoyens veulent la sortie. Mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. On ne peut donc dire "la France veut rester dans l'UE" ni "la France veut sortir de l'UE".


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport, le FN ne veut pas sortir de l'UE, les gens qui croient cela ne font que se faire "Trumpiser"...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport, le FN ne veut pas sortir de l'UE, les gens qui croient cela ne font que se faire "Trumpiser"...


A vrais dire je n'ai pas eu la curiosit ( tort bien sr) de regarder le programme du FN. Mais l'ide tait plus de dire qu'un gouvernement ne reprsentera jamais l'ensemble de ces concitoyens (et jamais la majorit non plus, sauf dans les dictatures  ::aie:: ). Donc dbattre sur "la Grce veux", que ce soit la sortie de l'UE ou un bon Mc Do, a n'a pas de sens.

----------


## BenoitM

> A vrais dire je n'ai pas eu la curiosit ( tort bien sr) de regarder le programme du FN. Mais l'ide tait plus de dire qu'un gouvernement ne reprsentera jamais l'ensemble de ces concitoyens (et jamais la majorit non plus, sauf dans les dictatures ). Donc dbattre sur "la Grce veux", que ce soit la sortie de l'UE ou un bon Mc Do, a n'a pas de sens.


Non mais tu pourrais faire des sondages dans la population pour savoir si oui ou non ils veulent quitter l'UE.
Et il y en a et la grecs ont rpondu non dans leurs sondages (oui oui un sondage n'est pas la vrit) mais ce serait dj un dbut.
ou voir des partis pour quitter l'UE merg mais ce n'est pas le cas non plus.

Donc je vois mal comment on peut affirmer que les grecs veulent quitter l'UE...

----------


## Zirak

> ou voir des partis pour quitter l'UE merg mais ce n'est pas le cas non plus.


En Grce je ne sais pas, en France, il y a bien nos copains du PLS, mais suffit de voir leur score pour se rendre compte que les franais voulant une sortie sont trs loin d'tre majoritaires.

(Et merci d'avance aux afficionados du PLS : pas la peine de nous ressortir le couplet sur le temps de parole et tout le tintouin, on a dj donn).

----------


## Ryu2000

> a premire vue les grecs sont trop con vu qu'ils ne partagent pas ton avis...


Si un rfrendum avait eu lieu au bon moment la majorit des Grecs auraient vot pour quitter l'UE. (malheureusement c'est beaucoup trop rare ce type de rfrendum, pourtant c'est fun quand a a lieu)
Une grosse partie des Grecs sont conscients des problmes causs par l'UE.

Ceux qui ne se rendent pas compte  quel point l'UE fait du mal  leur patrie, sont vraiment trop con en effet.
Pour leur dfense, aprs des annes et des annes de propagande ce n'est pas vident de russir  produire une rflexion valide.
Quand l'intgralit des mdias et des politiques te promettent l'apocalypse en cas de sortie de l'UE au bout d'un temps tu finis par le bouffer, si tu manques de reculs...

Mais bon assez parl de la Grce c'est un spectacle assez triste comme a et c'est une illustration de ce qui nous attend.
Les prochains  finir comme la Grce a devrait tre (dans le dsordre) : Portugal, Espagne, Italie, France.
Donc Wait & See.

===



> il aurait dit que La France est sans importance...


C'est compltement vrai.
 l'poque la France avait une chose qu'on appelle "Politique trangre" mais a a n'existe plus depuis longtemps.
La dernire fois qu'on s'est fait respecter  l'international c'est quand Chirac a refus d'intervenir en Irak.
Aprs Chirac il y a eu Sarkozy et Hollande qui taient extrmement heureux de suivre les ordres des USA, ce sont 2 petits chiens bien docile.

Je crois que Trump n'a pas encore tout compris comment le monde fonctionnait.
Par exemple il ne comprend pas pourquoi les USA dpensent des milliards pour aider les terroristes.




> forte monte de l'extrme droite indique une forte tendance de volont de sortir de l'UE. Donc une partie de nos concitoyens veulent la sortie.


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un lien entre vouloir sortir de l'UE et voter FN.
A lextrme gauche y'en a pas mal aussi qui veulent quitter l'UE.

L'UMPS est pro UE...

Si tout ce passe bien, il est possible qu'au bout d'un moment la majorit des franais soit pour la sortie de l'UE.
Malheureusement si c'est l'UMPS au pouvoir ils ne feront rien.

Par contre il peut se passer quelque chose ailleurs, peut tre en Italie ou n'importe o.
Si le Royaume Uni et un autre pays quittent l'UE c'est possible que a s'effondre et ce serait chouette.

Si on veut sortir de l'UE il faut voter UPR.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> (Et merci d'avance aux afficionados du PLS : pas la peine de nous ressortir le couplet sur le temps de parole et tout le tintouin, on a dj donn).


Je vais leur donner raison, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler. A savoir que je ne suis plus trop la politique (par dgot malheureusement  ::?: ).

En revanche il est vrais que la part de population dont la volont est la sortie de l'UE est trs en dessous de la majorit. Mais d'un autre ct on se rend vite compte qu'un parti politique en est trs loin et qu'au sein mme d'un parti politique les avis divergent...

----------


## Zirak

> Je vais leur donner raison, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler. A savoir que je ne suis plus trop la politique (par dgot malheureusement ).


Le PLS n'est pas un vrai parti en soit, c'est juste le petit nom que certains utilisent ici pour parler de l'UPR, le parti d'Asselineau. ^^

Aprs si tu ne suis pas la politique, c'est presque "normal" de ne pas les connaitre, maintenant, cela fera bientt 10 ans que le parti existe, que des gens qui se proccupent de la vie politique franaise, et qui trainent un peu sur le net, ou sur les sites de certains journaux, viennent me dire qu'ils ne les connaissent pas, c'est juste de la mauvaise foi.

Le problme de l'UPR, ce n'est pas QUE le manque de mdiatisation, c'est surtout que les gens sont comme toi (ce que je vais dire n'est pas une attaque,  honntement, je ne m'y intresse pas plus que a non plus), ils ne s'intressent plus trop  la politique, donc effectivement, ils ne vont plus chercher l'info, ou lire les programmes, si cela ne leur tombent pas tout cuit dans le bec, ils ne connaissent pas (bon l en l'occurrence, je vais tre un peu de mauvaise foi, et dire qu'ils ne loupent pas grand chose xD).


D'ailleurs puisqu'il est l : coucou deuche  ::D:

----------


## ddoumeche

> A vrais dire je n'ai pas eu la curiosit ( tort bien sr) de regarder le programme du FN. Mais l'ide tait plus de dire qu'un gouvernement ne reprsentera jamais l'ensemble de ces concitoyens (et jamais la majorit non plus, sauf dans les dictatures ). Donc dbattre sur "la Grce veux", que ce soit la sortie de l'UE ou un bon Mc Do, a n'a pas de sens.


Mais tu lis un parti sur un programme, qui formera un gouvernement pour appliquer ce programme. C'est ca la base dmocratique, et non pas les sondages dont la fiabilit sera toujours contestable.
Tout le monde est consult, et mme si les gogos ou les bobos ne veulent pas prendre parti, cela veux dire qu'ils consentent. Quoiqu'ils en twittent

On peut donc dire la Grce veut, sauf  arguter sur la lgitimit de la dmocratie.

----------


## Lucio_

> Non pas que... Parce que le systme est aussi verrouill. J'avais donn l'exemple des candidatures  la prsidentielle, plus on avance et plus le systme bride et durcit les conditions  la candidature, intresse toi  l'volution des rgles et tu constateras. Et on voit bien aujourd'hui qu'ils veulent encore rduire le champ en lanant des ballons d'essai avec les primaires pour aller vers un modle bi-partie avec tout le discours stigmatisant habituel envers les candidats qui n'acceptent pas d'y passer.


Attendez, vous tes vraiment en train de dire que laccs au parlement est verrouill parce que celui a la prsidentiel l'est? Ou est-ce un beau hors sujet? Intressant en soit ; savoir si on doit laisser tout le monde se prsenter aux prsidentiels ou en limiter laccs, mais l on parle du parlement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Attendez, vous tes vraiment en train de dire que laccs au parlement est verrouill parce que celui a la prsidentiel l'est? Ou est-ce un beau hors sujet? Intressant en soit ; savoir si on doit laisser tout le monde se prsenter aux prsidentiels ou en limiter laccs, mais l on parle du parlement.


Si tu n'as rien d'autre en magasin que de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit... Je te dis que le systme est verrouill  un certain niveau et je reprends l'exemple de la prsidentielle car c'est l'actualit, que j'en ai dj parl et non pas pour lier parlement et prsident, lien que je n'ai jamais tabli d'ailleurs dans mes propos.

Par contre, je constate que tu es moins tatillon quand un membre dit qu'on lit un parti qui constituera un gouvernement... Une telle affirmation aurait d te faire sauter au plafond...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le traitement mdiatique c'est quand mme fun, tellement c'est n'importe quoi.

En ralit il y a 96 000 000 d'tasuniens qui devraient travailler et qui ne travaillent pas :
Trump confirme lors de sa dernire confrence que 96 millions damricains sont sans emploi

Et voil la situation d'aprs les mdias mainstream :
tats-Unis: Donald Trump hrite d'un chmage au plus bas
Le plein emploi, la russite de Barack Obama

Bon aprs les mdias n'ont pas rflchi, ils ont copi la news qui disait que c'tait quasi le plein emploi aux USA.
Ils n'ont pas essay de rflchir ou quoi que ce soit, c'est juste de la copie.

Ou alors il faudrait il y a 7,5 millions qui sont officiellement au chmage et 79 millions qui ne travaillent pas mais qui ne sont pas chmeurs.

----------


## Gunny

> Le traitement mdiatique c'est quand mme fun, tellement c'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> En ralit il y a 96 000 000 d'tasuniens qui devraient travailler et qui ne travaillent pas :
> Trump confirme lors de sa dernire confrence que 96 millions damricains sont sans emploi


C'est bien videmment n'importe quoi... 96 millions c'est le nombre de personnes qui _pourraient_ (lgalement) travailler, mais n'ont pas de travail, *et* ne sont *pas* considrs comme chmeurs (chmeur = pas d'emploi et en recherche active). a inclue (tenez-vous bien) les retraits, les lycens et tudiants, les parents au foyer, les handicaps, etc. Quand on enlve ceux qui ne souhaitent pas avoir un emploi (vous connaissez beaucoup de retraits qui veulent travailler ?), on tombe  5.5 millions. Ajouts aux 7.5 millions de chmeurs officiels, a fait 13 millions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 96 millions c'est le nombre de personnes qui _pourraient_ (lgalement) travailler


Ben ouais.
Mais vous voyez que les nombres ne tiennent pas.
Admettons que 96 millions soit exagr car on compte les retraits et les tudiants.
Mais il n'empche que les 7.5 millions officielles sont sous estims.

Ce qui ce passe c'est que les statistiques mettent beaucoup de personne dans la catgorie "ne recherche pas d'emploi" alors qu'en fait ils aimeraient avoir un emploi...
En France a ce passe pareil, quand t'es chercheur d'emploi Ple Emploi fait tout pour te virer pour que tu ne comptes plus comme chmeur...

Ce qu'il y a de certains c'est que les USA sont trs loin du plein emploi et pourtant c'est ce qu'on entend en boucle.
La situation est beaucoup plus grave que ce qu'on nous dit.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est bien videmment n'importe quoi... 96 millions c'est le nombre de personnes qui _pourraient_ (lgalement) travailler, mais n'ont pas de travail, *et* ne sont *pas* considrs comme chmeurs (chmeur = pas d'emploi et en recherche active). a inclue (tenez-vous bien) les retraits, les lycens et tudiants, les parents au foyer, les handicaps, etc. Quand on enlve ceux qui ne souhaitent pas avoir un emploi (vous connaissez beaucoup de retraits qui veulent travailler ?), on tombe  5.5 millions. Ajouts aux 7.5 millions de chmeurs officiels, a fait 13 millions.


C'est parce que Trump veut refaire travailler les enfants et supprimer les retraites   ::): 
96 millions sur une population de 320 millions  waw.
Ca fait quand mme 1/3 de la population totale qui serait sans emplois.
Bon je suppose qu'il y a dans les 320 millions des jeunes de moins de 18 ans , des tudiants et des vieux de plus de 65 ans 
Donc la population en age de travailler devrait tre de +- 200 millions donc une personne sur 2 est sans emplois aux USA

----------


## GPPro

Il semblerait qu' force de voir des conspirations partout on finisse par avoir des trous dans le cerveau...  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est parce que Trump veut refaire travailler les enfants et supprimer les retraites  
> 96 millions sur une population de 320 millions  waw.
> Ca fait quand mme 1/3 de la population totale qui serait sans emplois.
> Bon je suppose qu'il y a dans les 320 millions des jeunes de moins de 18 ans , des tudiants et des vieux de plus de 65 ans 
> Donc la population en age de travailler devrait tre de +- 200 millions donc une personne sur 2 est sans emplois aux USA






> Ben ouais.
> Admettons que 96 millions soit exagr car on compte les retraits et les tudiants.
> Mais il n'empche que les 7.5 millions officielles sont sous estims.


Il y a une diffrence entre un chiffre sous estim et un dlire complet.
Personne ne nie que les 7.5 millions sont sous estim...

De plus c'est bien de compter les gens qui ne travaille pas mais il y a aussi les travailleurs pauvres...

----------


## Gunny

> C'est parce que Trump veut refaire travailler les enfants et supprimer les retraites  
> 96 millions sur une population de 320 millions  waw.
> Ca fait quand mme 1/3 de la population totale qui serait sans emplois.
> Bon je suppose qu'il y a dans les 320 millions des jeunes de moins de 18 ans , des tudiants et des vieux de plus de 65 ans 
> Donc la population en age de travailler devrait tre de +- 200 millions donc une personne sur 2 est sans emplois aux USA


Non justement, les 96 millions ne sont pas tous des actifs, loin de l.

Aprs c'est certain que les statistiques du chmage ne veulent pas dire grand chose dans un pays o on peut cumuler 3 emplois sans congs pays et toujours tre pauvre et  la merci du moindre ppin (de sant ou autre).

----------


## Ryu2000

On ne pourra jamais savoir vu que les vrais statistiques ne sortiront jamais.

Mais  mon avis la vrit est plus proche de 96 que de 7.5...
(96 - 7,5) / 2 = 44.25
Si il y a au moins 44 250 000 tasuniens qui pourraient et aimeraient bien travailler mais qui ne le font pas, la version de Trump est plus proche de la vrit que la version officielle.

Et ce nombre vous le contestez aussi ?
Trump: 43 million Americans on food stamps

Officiellement c'est combien ?

----------


## Zirak

> (96 - 7,5) = 44.25


Et t'es informaticien ? Est-ce que tu es sr d'avoir plus de 5 ans dj ? Car c'est niveau CP quand mme...

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Chez moi 96 - 7.5, a fait 88.5, pas 44.25.

D'ailleurs comment tu peux arriver  un nombre en .25 alors que tu soustrais un nombre en .5 ? 

Srieux, c'est quand que tu commences  fermer ta bouche ?

----------


## Grogro

> Srieux, c'est quand que tu commences  fermer ta bouche ?


Quand on se dcidera massivement  ignorer totalement ses interventions et  ne plus lui accorder la moindre attention ?

----------


## halaster08

> Chez moi 96 - 7.5, a fait 88.5, pas 44.25.
> D'ailleurs comment tu peux arriver  un nombre en .25 alors que tu soustrais un nombre en .5 ?


Certes il a oubli le /2, mais c'est pas une raison d'en faire tout un pataqus, a ce voit clairement qu'il fait la moyenne des deux chiffres (tu met souvent des parenthses toi quand tu fais juste une soustraction?).
Je sais bien qu'il en dit souvent des btises mais faut pas s'acharner dessus non plus

----------


## Zirak

> Certes il a oubli le /2, mais c'est pas une raison d'en faire tout un pataqus, a ce voit clairement qu'il fait la moyenne des deux chiffres (tu met souvent des parenthses toi quand tu fais juste une soustraction?).
> Je sais bien qu'il en dit souvent des btises mais faut pas s'acharner dessus non plus


Le problme c'est qu'il oublie des paramtres dans tout ce qu'il raconte / crit, c'est juste un exemple de plus, et je suis prt  parier que si je n'avais pas fait de rflexion, dj d'une part, notre ami Jipt l'aurait fait, et au pire, il n'aurait pas corrig son message vu qu'il ne se relit jamais, ce qui rendait son calcul compltement faux.

Au moins maintenant son message est corrig.  ::D: 

Et accessoirement, je vais faire mon Jipt, mais non, je ne suis pas sens dduire tout seul de ses inepties qu'il faisait la moyenne des deux. C'est  lui d'tre clair dans ce qu'il crit. :p

----------


## Ryu2000

Je vais expliquez parce qu'apparemment vous avez des difficults de comprhension.

Les statistiques officielles du chmage sont truqu partout dans le monde.
Mais si on prend le cas amricains :
Officiellement il y a 7,5 millions de chmeurs.
D'aprs Gunny il y en aurait plutt 13 millions.

Dj a fait 73,3% de plus. (si on part de l'officielle pour aller vers l'autre).
C'est non ngligeable.

Mais en ralit le vrai nombre damricains qui pourraient et aimeraient travailler est bien suprieur  13 millions, il est peut tre en dessous de 96 millions.

Si vous n'tes pas d'accord, tant pis, changez de sujet.
Moi ce qui gne c'est qu'officiellement l'conomie US se porte super bien, alors qu'en ralit c'est pas a du tout...

D'aprs vous combien d'amricains ont besoin des food stamps pour survivre ?
J'aimerais bien savoir quel est le nombre officiel.
Je crois pas avoir vu l'info dans les mdias mainstream franais, mais j'ai pas vraiment cherch.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand on se dcidera massivement  ignorer totalement ses interventions et  ne plus lui accorder la moindre attention ?


Il a le droit de donner un avis comme tout le monde. Les plus btes sont ceux qui flament et stigmatisent constamment alors qu'il est facile de contre-argumenter puisqu'il raconte des conneries plus grosses que lui d'aprs ce que vous dites. De plus, je crois que les gens sont assez grands pour savoir  qui ils veulent rpondre ou pas. Et pour finir, comment tu vas dbattre si il n'y a pas de dtracteurs et des gens radicalement diffrents ? C'est justement la diversit qui apporte la rflexion, pas le conformisme ; si tout le monde se ressemble, s'auto-complimente et discute du temps, a va vite devenir chiant...

----------


## Zirak

> Et pour finir, comment tu vas dbattre si il n'y a pas de dtracteurs et des gens radicalement diffrents ? C'est justement la diversit qui apporte la rflexion, pas le conformisme ; si tout le monde se ressemble, s'auto-complimente et discute du temps, a va vite devenir chiant...


Un jour, faudra quand mme que tu arrives  diffrencier "ne pas avoir le mme avis que l'autre", et "raconter normit sur normit bases sur rien en dehors de ses propres envies / sentiments"...

Personne ici n'est contre le fait de dbattre avec quelqu'un d'un avis oppos, la preuve, on discute tous ensembles alors que l'on est trs loin de tous avoir le mme avis sur tout (mme ceux que tu considres faisant parti du mme "moule" si je puis dire), le problme avec thierrybenji / Ryu2000, n'est pas, et n'a jamais t qu'il ait un avis diffrent.  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Un jour, faudra quand mme que tu arrives  diffrencier "ne pas avoir le mme avis que l'autre", et "raconter normit sur normit bases sur rien en dehors de ses propres envies / sentiments"...


Et surtout, ne jamais rpondre  une seule question/remarque/demande de mise au point/rponse de la part des autres utilisateurs, mais digresser, digresser, digresser, partir en yeukou complet d'une ligne  l'autre, flooder ND10 posts par jours en rpondant  chaque fois totalement  ct de la plaque.

----------


## TallyHo

> Un jour, faudra quand mme que tu arrives  diffrencier "ne pas avoir le mme avis que l'autre", et "raconter normit sur normit bases sur rien en dehors de ses propres envies / sentiments"...


J'ai trs bien compris et je te rpondrais toujours la mme chose... Dans ce cas, il est ais de dmontrer qu'il raconte des normits puisque c'est bas sur rien d'aprs toi. Au pire, tu peux ne plus insister si ton interlocuteur est de mauvaise foi mais c'est ton choix et il est "impos" par personne.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai trs bien compris


La preuve que non, puisque tu nous a ressorti un couplet sur les avis diffrents et le conformisme... 

Et contre-argumenter, on le fait la plupart du temps, bien qu'un jour, faudra galement que tu m'expliques pour quoi, puisqu'il n'en a strictement rien  faire de ce que l'on lui raconte...  ::mouarf:: 

Ah, et je n'ai jamais dit que quoi que ce soit tait "impos", donc je ne vois pas le rapport ?

----------


## TallyHo

> La preuve que non, puisque tu nous a ressorti un couplet sur les avis diffrents et le conformisme... 
> 
> Et contre-argumenter, on le fait la plupart du temps, bien qu'un jour, faudra galement que tu m'expliques pour quoi, puisqu'il n'en a strictement rien  faire de ce que l'on lui raconte... 
> 
> Ah, et je n'ai jamais dit que quoi que ce soit tait "impos", donc je ne vois pas le rapport ?


Je la refais... Tout le monde a un avis, aussi crtin qu'il puisse te paratre. Soit tu es d'accord avec ton interlocuteur, soit tu ne l'es pas ou pas compltement et tu contre-argumentes. Si tu vois qu'il y a un dialogue, tu continues. Si tu es dans un sens unique, tu laisses tomber. Par contre, ce que j'ai dplor plus haut, c'est plutt l'appel arbitraire  la vindicte populaire... A partir de l, je pense que tu ne vaux pas mieux que celui que tu voudrais lapider...

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre, ce que j'ai dplor plus haut, c'est plutt l'appel arbitraire  la vindicte populaire... A partir de l, je pense que tu ne vaux pas mieux que celui que tu voudrais lapider...


Ah mais a ce n'tait pas moi, je n'ai fait appel  personne en dehors de son bon sens  lui.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

a y est Donald Trump est au pouvoir aux USA.
On va voir ce que a va donner.

Du coup j'ai recherch des news d'Hillary Clinton, je pensais qu'elle allait partir en retraite tranquille, mais peut tre pas...
Mairie de New York: un sondage donne Hillary Clinton gagnante
 sa place je me mfierais des sondages, parce que la dernire fois que les sondages lui ont dit qu'elle tait certaine de gagner a n'a pas fini comme prvu ^^
Si j'ai bien compris l'article Hillary n'a jamais dit qu'elle tait intress de se prsenter  cette lection.

----------


## Grogro

Pour prendre la mairie de New York, on n'envoie pas un cheval boiteux. 

Bref. _"Day one"_. Dcrets annoncs : http://www.challenges.fr/monde/les-d...er-jour_449195

Confirmation de l'abandon du libre-changisme, un des instruments cls du soft power amricain. Des frictions sont galement  noter entre la FED et l'administration Trump. Les infrastructures et superstructures impriales sont en pleine dliquescence. L'heure de l'indpendance  sonn, la macdonalisation et la disneylandisation du monde doit prendre fin. America go home !

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'heure de l'indpendance  sonn, la macdonalisation et la disneylandisation du monde doit prendre fin. America go home !


a ce n'est pas de l'optimisme c'est de l'utopisme.
Arrtez de rver, a n'arrivera malheureusement pas de si tt.




> la rengociation de l'accord de libre-change nord-amricain (Alena) avec le Canada et le Mexique


a ne veut pas dire que c'est fini, a signifie surtout que a risque d'tre encore pire pour le Canada et le Mexique et certainement prochainement l'UE.
Il y a une histoire de poids dans la conversation, les USA vont faire les forts "on a pas besoin du Canada et du Mexique on peut se retirer des ngociations", du coup ils vont pouvoir faire signer n'importe quoi  ces pays puisque eux pensent avoir besoin de ce trait...




> Des frictions sont galement  noter entre la FED et l'administration Trump.


Ouais enfin bon, la FED c'est pas des rigolos, c'est un peu dangereux de les critiquer.
Si il veut viter de finir comme JFK, il devrait se mfier.

----------


## TallyHo

Who wants to be a millionaire ?

Le Prsident Trump prend officiellement ses fonctions aujourd'hui. D'aprs vous, comment tout cela finira ?

A- Ce sera le plus grand Prsident des USA, il apportera paix et prosprit.

B- Il aura un accident de chasse qui l'empchera d'aller au terme de son mandat.

C- Il sera destitu avant la fin de son mandat et finira ses jours avec une beaut africaine.

D- Il dmissionnera pour entrer dans les ordres.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ouais enfin bon, la FED c'est pas des rigolos, c'est un peu dangereux de les critiquer.
> Si il veut viter de finir comme JFK, il devrait se mfier.


Avez-vous lu Farewell America de James Hepburn, publi en 1968, et qui fut un best-seller en Europe mais quasiment interdit aux tats-unis ?
C'est un ouvrage indispensable pour qui s'intresse  l'assassinat des Kennedy:
car pour la petite histoire, il semble avoir t crit par les honorables correspondants du SDECE (ancienne DGSE) sous un pseudonyme (_J'aime Hepburn_), et le style d'criture ainsi que les dtails fournis m'incitent  le penser.

Outre le fait qu'il value le complot  une centaine de personnes et le nombre de tireurs  4 (comme dans la thse de Garrison), il n'incrimine pas la FED dans l'histoire.

----------


## BenoitM

> Who wants to be a millionaire ?
> 
> Le Prsident Trump prend officiellement ses fonctions aujourd'hui. D'aprs vous, comment tout cela finira ?
> 
> A- Ce sera le plus grand Prsident des USA, il apportera paix et prosprit.
> 
> B- Il aura un accident de chasse qui l'empchera d'aller au terme de son mandat.
> 
> C- Il sera destitu avant la fin de son mandat et finira ses jours avec une beaut africaine.
> ...


Il manque pas mal de proposition.

Pour moi c'est la proposition E : Rien ne changera vraiment a part le discours  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'incrimine pas la FED dans l'histoire.


Je ne voulais pas dire que la FED avait un rapport avec l'assassinat de JFK, mais plutt qu'il y a des groupes qui ont beaucoup de pouvoir aux USA.
En gros Trump ne peut pas aller trop loin dans certains domaines.
Surtout dans le milieu des banques et de la finance.

Je pense que JFK avait un projet qu'un ensemble de personne ne voulait pas qu'il ralise.

----------


## Grogro

> Who wants to be a millionaire ?
> 
> Le Prsident Trump prend officiellement ses fonctions aujourd'hui. D'aprs vous, comment tout cela finira ?
> 
> A- Ce sera le plus grand Prsident des USA, il apportera paix et prosprit.
> 
> B- Il aura un accident de chasse qui l'empchera d'aller au terme de son mandat.
> 
> C- Il sera destitu avant la fin de son mandat et finira ses jours avec une beaut africaine.
> ...


Fake, tout le monde sait que la rponse D c'est Obiwan Kenobi ! 

Autrement ddoumeche, si tu as bouquins et blogs de rfrence dans le domaine du renseignement, a m'intresse.

----------


## ddoumeche

Idologiquement et au risque de faire hurler beaucoup, je placerais Trump au mme niveau que JFK : millionnaire, rformiste, catholique, partisan de la dtente.




> (...)
> Autrement ddoumeche, si tu as bouquins et blogs de rfrence dans le domaine du renseignement, a m'intresse.


De rfrence, c'est dlicat... il faut savoir qu'enquter sur un domaine aussi spcialis demande un expert, pay par quelqu'un sauf s'il est indpendant, donc ayant son propre prisme idologique mais surtout ses propres sources d'informations.
Cela ne veut pas dire qu'il va faire de la dsinformation, jusque que ce qu'il va dire est limit  ses propres connaissances.
Il faut donc croiser les sources...
Et le temps faisant son uvre, on ne trouve plus autant de choses qu' la belle poque du dbut du net o les rvlations florissaient.

Pour l'affaire JFK, il y a de nombreuses ressources mais je me base surtout sur www.jfk-online.com
Pour l'aspect gnral, je me base sur dedefensa que j'ai dj cit, qui est tenu par un ancien VRP de chez Dassault qui travaillait en Belgique et connait bien le panier de crabes de l'OTAN. En outre, il a une capacit de synthse remarquable.
Par contre, il n'est pas de ton bord politique (chrtien-dmocrate).

Cela dpend des informations que tu recherches...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)je placerais Trump au mme niveau que JFK(.../...)


Avec une diffrence fondamentale : JFK regardait vers l'avenir(programme spatial, dbuts de l'informatique) l ou Trump regarde vers le pass(industries dpasses, exploitation de ressources en voie de rarfaction, etc...)

Ce sont certes d'immondes salopards violeurs tous les deux(bon, je m'avance un peu pour JFK, on a pas de preuves et on en aura sans doute jamais, m'enfin un type qui explique au secret service qu'il est impensable qu'il se couche seul le soir quand sa femme n'est pas l - et peu importe comment ils doivent garnir son pieu - ne respectait pas beaucoup plus la gent fminine que l'attrappeur de chattes, et a certainement lui aussi sa liste de victimes qui restera  jamais mconnue). Mais c'est pour a que je place l'idologie en dernier dans mon choix de vote. L'idologie compte beaucoup moins  mes yeux que la soif de faire avancer les choses. Je suis tout sauf bolchvique, mais si le seul candidat comptent est bolchvique, il aura ma voix.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Avec une diffrence fondamentale : JFK regardait vers l'avenir(programme spatial, dbuts de l'informatique) l ou Trump regarde vers le pass(industries dpasses, exploitation de ressources en voie de rarfaction, etc...)
> 
> Ce sont certes d'immondes salopards violeurs tous les deux(bon, je m'avance un peu pour JFK, on a pas de preuves et on en aura sans doute jamais, m'enfin un type qui explique au secret service qu'il est impensable qu'il se couche seul le soir quand sa femme n'est pas l - et peu importe comment ils doivent garnir son pieu - ne respectait pas beaucoup plus la gent fminine que l'atrappeur de chattes, et a certainement lui aussi sa liste de victimes qui restera  jamais mconnue).
> Mais c'est pour a que je place l'idologie en dernier dans mon choix de vote. L'idologie compte beaucoup moins  mes yeux que la soif de faire avancer les choses. Je suis tout sauf bolchvique, mais si le seul candidat comptent est bolchvique, il aura ma voix.


La situation conomique n'est pas la mme et il n'y a pas t lu pour faire une base sur mars. JFK a lanc la conqute spatiale pour rorienter la stratgie de la tension avec l'urss vers la stratgie de la comptition, c'est purement circonstanciel.
trump regarde vers les technologies d'avenir, la preuve il veut rapatrier tout le socle technologique d'Apple aux USA  ::haha:: 

C'est de la mdisance de tablods et des trfonds ftides du parti conservateur, Lyndon Baines Johnson tait 100 fois pire que JFK de ce point de vue l, et vicieux en plus.
Que JFK ait tromp sa femme, ca ne devrait regarder personne d'autre que sa famille. Tout comme l'adultre dans la famille Clinton ne regarde qu'elle, sauf quand cela s'tale autant en place publique que cela en devient gnant.

Trump a viol quelqu'un ? on ne fait pas de blagues grivoises au PCF ? cela doit tre bien triste.

PS: j'oubliais que Mlenchon avait enfin sorti son programme, je vais couter a ce weekend.

----------


## TallyHo

> j'oubliais que Mlenchon avait enfin sorti son programme, je vais couter a ce weekend.


Pourquoi "enfin" ? Ca fait un moment qu'il a sorti son bouquin, il est mme premier livre politique sur Mama Zone : https://www.amazon.fr/Lavenir-commun...dp/202131751X/  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

Je regarde l'investiture du Prsident Trump. Il est beau avec sa teinture toute fraiche, sa cravate rose et sa femme n'est pas en reste avec sa tenue bleue lgante.

Le Prsident est dcontract, il tient la main de sa femme  la descente des marches. Barack joue le jeu et rigole avec lui. Par contre Michelle est banale avec son manteau bordeaux... Elle tire la gueule, ferme, mains dans les poches...

Le couple Obama monte dans la boite  sardines, le Prsident Trump leur fait coucou tendrement de la main, prouvant ainsi qu'il est un homme de coeur et le Prsident que les USA attendaient. L'hlico s'envole avec la fanfare et fait un petit tour avant de s'loigner au loin. Les Obama sont dj oublis, les amricains remballent et ils n'ont d'yeux que pour leur Sauveur.

Fin de la crmonie  175 millions de dollars.

C'tait T@||yH0 en direct de son salon affal comme une grosse larve devant Youtube.

----------


## TallyHo

On sait pourquoi Michelle faisait la gueule... Dans le genre "Elle nous fait quoi la grognasse avec son cadeau pourri ? Une poubelle, vite !"... Elle pourra toujours le revendre sur eBay  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump signe l'acte de retrait des tats-Unis du trait de libre-change transpacifique
> Donald Trump a sign lundi une ordonnance retirant les Etats-Unis du Partenariat transpacifique (TPP). Le trait avait t sign par 12 pays dont le Mexique et le Japon.


a cache forcment quelque chose, le plus probable est que les USA vont produire un trait de libre change encore pire.
C'est impossible que les USA fassent ce genre de chose, ce trait allait totalement dans le sens des USA.

En tout cas, tout le monde critique Trump, mais le premier truc qu'il fait en arrivant au pouvoir est plutt cool.
Le Canada doit tre content.

----------


## Lucio_

La Chine aussi doit etre contente, les USA laisse un grand vide dans le pacifique et devinez qui va prendre la place?




> Beijing will now encourage regional Asian governments to compare the reliability of Chinese pledges with American ones.





> Pkin encouragera dsormais les gouvernements rgionaux asiatiques  comparer la fiabilit des engagements chinois avec ceux des tats-Unis.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-38060980

----------


## Grogro

> La Chine aussi doit etre contente, les USA laisse un grand vide dans le pacifique et devinez qui va prendre la place?


Trump est  la fois une rupture et une continuit avec la gopolitique d'Obama. Une rupture, car c'est l'abandon du "regime change" et du "nation building" cher aux no-conservateurs qui dominaient les politiques de Bush et d'Obama (qui sont pourtant ouvertement de retour dans l'administration Trump, encore un paradoxe). C'est aussi l'abandon en rase campagne de l'arme du jihad manie par les satellites de Washington (Arabie Saoudite, Kowet, Qatar) contre les adversaires de l'Empire, et la fin des faux semblants vis--vis dIsral (par un prsident qui a des antismites notoires dans son quipe, un paradoxe de plus). C'est aussi une continuit, car les annes Obama ont t marques par un dsengagement graduel du Moyen Orient et une rorientation vers le Pacifique pour contrer la Chine. Le TPP tait, justement, un instrument imprialiste contre la Chine (les USA se spcialisent dans le protectionnisme - pays le plus protectionniste de l'OCDE et de loin - et forcent les autres nations  leur ouvrir leurs marchs sans limite, si besoin par une politique de la canonnire). Tout l'enjeu est d'empcher la Chine de devenir la premire puissance conomique et militaire mondiale. Ces traits, TPP, TAFTA et TISA visent galement  imposer le droit amricain comme norme internationale : quiconque utilise le dollar comme monnaie d'change doit se plier aux dcisions des tribunaux amricains. En se retirant du TPP, Trump tire une balle dans le pied de l'Empire tats-unien et nous rend par l un fier service.  

Attention  ne pas surinterprter : les dcisions prises ne sont pas des plus adroites, mais Trump est l pour investir clairement le Pacifique, au besoin par la force, et pour cela c'est en Europe et au Moyen-Orient qu'il compte laisser un vide.

----------


## Ryu2000

En tout cas la premire dcision de Trump est excellente.
C'est trs bien que les USA se retirent d'un trait de libre change.
Il fera des grosses erreurs plus tard, mais pour le moment tout va bien.




> des faux semblants vis--vis dIsral (par un prsident qui a des antismites notoires dans son quipe, un paradoxe de plus).


La fille de Donal Trump s'est convertie au judasme.
Donc lui n'a aucun problme avec cette religion. (vu qu'il est pote avec sa fille)
Il est rellement trs proche d'Isral.
Aprs l'histoire des antismites dans son quipe j'y crois pas trop...
En plus la dfinition d'antismite a chang il y a longtemps, avant un antismite c'tait quelqu'un qui n'aimait pas les juifs, aujourd'hui c'est quelqu'un qu'une certaine partie de l'lite juive n'aime pas.
Si BHL, Finkielkraut, Meyer Habib traite quelqu'un d'antismite a ne signifie pas que cette personne a des problmes avec la religion juive, a veut dire qu'un des 3 gars l'aime pas.

Certains extrmistes juifs pensent que Norman Finkelstein ou Gilad Atzmon sont antismite...

Et de toute faon le sionisme (Isral) et le judasme sont 2 concepts qui n'ont pas grand chose  voir.
Si vous regardez bien :
L'crasante majorit des juifs ne sont pas sioniste.
La plupart des sionistes ne sont pas juifs.

Donc faut pas faire l'amalgame Sionisme/Judasme.
L'quipe de Trump n'ont pas de problme avec ni l'un ni l'autre.
Par contre Trump semble avoir des problmes avec les musulmans, ce qui est pire.




> Tout l'enjeu est d'empcher la Chine de devenir la premire puissance conomique et militaire mondiale


Niveau conomique c'est trop tard ^^




> quiconque utilise le dollar comme monnaie d'change doit se plier aux dcisions des tribunaux amricains


La fin de la suprmatie du dollar est peut tre proche.
Des gros pays cherchent  utiliser une autre monnaies pour leur change.
Parce que c'est pas une monnaie srieuse, c'est bas sur rien, ils en impriment  l'infini...
Le dollar est bas sur la confiance, et on peut pas vraiment avoir confiance en l'conomie US...




> c'est en Europe et au Moyen-Orient qu'il compte laisser un vide.


Si les US pouvaient laisser l'Europe et le Moyen Orient tranquille ce serait vraiment trs trs bien.
Ils devraient s'occuper d'eux mme et laisser le monde tranquille.

----------


## Charvalos

> [...]
> *En plus la dfinition d'antismite a chang il y a longtemps, avant un antismite c'tait quelqu'un qui n'aimait pas les juifs, aujourd'hui c'est quelqu'un qu'une certaine partie de l'lite juive n'aime pas.
> *Si BHL, Finkielkraut, Meyer Habib traite quelqu'un d'antismite a ne signifie pas que cette personne a des problmes avec la religion juive, a veut dire qu'un des 3 gars l'aime pas.
> [...]


Non mais..... Srieusement ?




> Antismite
> 
> Individu haineux qui voue une aversion et un mpris flagrant envers une personne de confession judaque ou le peuple juif de manire gnrale.
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/dictionna...on/antisemite/


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antisemitism
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/anti-semite
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...A9mitisme/4285

----------


## Grogro

> Non mais..... Srieusement ?


Sa prsentation est caricaturale et il voque des individus quelques peu douteux, mais il parle surtout de la dfinition mdiatique et politique de "l'antismitisme", pas de la dfinition du dictionnaire. Et l, force est de constater qu'il n'a pas tort. C'est un jeu malsain de "reductio ad hitlerium" qui provoque en retour une monte relle d'antismtisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Srieusement ?


Oui !

Non mais ok dans les textes a n'a pas chang...
videmment ! ...

Mais ce qu'il fallait comprendre c'est qu'aujourd'hui plus personne n'ose critiquer un seul juif.
Et pourtant il y a des gens qui se font accuser d'antismitisme, alors qu'ils ne parlent jamais de juif.
Il y a un livre qui s'intitule "Encyclopdie des propos contre les juifs" il est disponible dans un muse sur la mmoire de la Shoah et on voit qu'avant 1945 beaucoup de personnalits ont critiqu certains juifs.

Dj on devrait dire "judophobie" puisque c'est "christianophobie" et "islamophobie", en plus les juifs ne sont pas forcment smite.
Le truc bizarre c'est que la christianophobie et l'islamophobie sont compltement tolr.

Aujourd'hui quand tu vois Zemmour (invit dans tous les mdias), on est impressionn par son appelle  la haine.
Alors ok il a beaucoup de plainte contre lui, mais a n'empche pas les TV de l'inviter.

Il y a des citations comme a :
Elisabeth Badinter : "Il ne faut pas avoir peur de se faire traiter d'islamophobe"

Vous imaginez un type dire "Il ne faut pas avoir peur de se faire traiter de judophobe" ?
Parce que pas moi.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non mais..... Srieusement ?


Bien sur qu'il a raison, le terme "antismite" sert de stigmatisation parfois. La mme avec "raciste" quand tu parles de l'immigration. Et la mme avec "rvisionniste" quand tu veux discuter d'un pan de l'histoire. La mme avec "homophobe" quand tu veux t'opposer au mariage homo. Etc...

C'est une des stratgies de mauvaise foi pour jeter le discrdit sur l'interlocuteur, l'ad personam ou une stratgie pour lui faire perdre pied aussi en le mettant en colre (Schopenhauer).

Cela n'enlve pas la dfinition premire de ces mots mais c'est de la navet de ne pas reconnatre qu'ils sont aussi utiliss comme des "insultes" par certaines personnes pour stopper le dbat en jetant le discrdit sur l'interlocuteur. Pour antismitisme, il suffit d'couter Cukierman pour voir qu'il en abuse quand tu critiques une certaine idologie d'Isral.

On a encore en mmoire la polmique entre Cukierman et la LCR avec Besancenot :

----------


## Zirak

Sur un tout autre sujet :

http://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/eta...tement-4754698

Comme on dit, faire et dfaire, c'est toujours travailler ^^

----------


## Charvalos

> Bien sur qu'il a raison, le terme "antismite" sert de stigmatisation parfois. La mme avec "raciste" quand tu parles de l'immigration. Et la mme avec "rvisionniste" quand tu veux discuter d'un pan de l'histoire. La mme avec "homophobe" quand tu veux t'opposer au mariage homo. Etc...
> 
> C'est une des stratgies de mauvaise foi pour jeter le discrdit sur l'interlocuteur, l'ad personam ou une stratgie pour lui faire perdre pied aussi en le mettant en colre (Schopenhauer).
> 
> Cela n'enlve pas la dfinition premire de ces mots mais c'est de la navet de ne pas reconnatre qu'ils sont aussi utiliss comme des "insultes" par certaines personnes pour stopper le dbat en jetant le discrdit sur l'interlocuteur. Pour antismitisme, il suffit d'couter Cukierman pour voir qu'il en abuse quand tu critiques une certaine idologie d'Isral.
> 
> On a encore en mmoire la polmique entre Cukierman et la LCR avec Besancenot :


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire et je suis tout  fait d'accord que l'emploi de certains mots aujourd'hui sont utiliss  tort et  travers mais il y a une grosse diffrence entre dire que la *dfinition* de l'antismitisme a chang ou que son *utilisation* a chang.

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, seul l'avenir nous le dira mais personnellement, au vu des premires dcisions que Trump vient de prendre, l'Amrique va faire un recul de trente ans en arrire, si ce n'est plus : 

- Interdiction du financement fdral pour les ONG anti-avortement
- Normalement, Ajit Pita va tre nomm chef de la FCC, qui est ouvertement anti-neutralit du net (http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/23/14...mp-appointment)
- Retrait du TPP

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire et je suis tout  fait d'accord que l'emploi de certains mots aujourd'hui sont utiliss  tort et  travers mais il y a une grosse diffrence entre dire que la *dfinition* de l'antismitisme a chang ou que son *utilisation* a chang.
> 
> Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, seul l'avenir nous le dira mais personnellement, au vu des premires dcisions que Trump vient de prendre, l'Amrique va faire un recul de trente ans en arrire, si ce n'est plus : 
> 
> - Interdiction du financement fdral pour les ONG anti-avortement
> - Normalement, Ajit Pita va tre nomm chef de la FCC, qui est ouvertement anti-neutralit du net (http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/23/14...mp-appointment)
> - Retrait du TPP


- il y des "ONG" internationales qui font la promotion de l'avortement aux USA ? finances par qui, les mexicains ? on croit rver.
- on s'en fout
- le TPP n'a mme pas t ratifi & on vient d'chapper  un nouveau trait de Maastricht (de Versailles). Champagne. Au fait, tu l'as lu ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il aura fallu moins dune semaine aprs linvestiture de Donald Trump  la Maison-Blanche pour que le Dow Jones atteigne un niveau jamais vu depuis sa cration,  la fin du XIXe sicle
> (...)
> Les facteurs sont connus : la baisses dimpts massives pour les entreprises (Trump veut taxer les socits au mme niveau que lIrlande).
> Le brief co. Wall Street achte les bonnes nouvelles, jusqu quand ?

----------


## GPPro

C'est marrant ce sont ceux qui crachent sur les systme/goldman sachs/les capitalistes etc. qui se rjouissent de voir WS en rection grce aux mesures ultra librales de Trump. Et sinon, vous n'en avez pas marre d'tre cons ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump va faire normment de choses auquel je suis totalement oppos.
Qui sont compltement contre mes principes.
D'ailleurs je l'emmerde, j'en ai rien  foutre, mais j'aimais encore beaucoup moins la Clinton.
C'est quand mme le moins pire des deux comme on dit.

Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que (comme pour le Brexit) tout le monde s'attendait  la fin du monde et au final tout va bien.
Bon l c'est un peu tt pour juger, on a pas le recule, on verra dans 8 ans.

Trump veut faire revenir le travail dans son pays.
Il prfre que la fabrication ait lieu dans son pays au lieu d'exporter la production.
C'est super cool non ?
Qui peut tre contre a ?
Qui ne peut pas dfendre a ?

Ceux qui sont contre l'exploitation des asiatiques dans les usines devraient tre content.
Ceux qui sont contre le fait qu' cause de la mondialisation, les objets parcours plusieurs milliers de km devraient tre content.
Les nombreux amricains qui cherchent du travail, vont tre content.

Si j'ai bien compris il a fait sortir les USA d'un trait de libre change, le Canada et le Mexique doivent tre super content. (fini de se faire craser par les multinationales US)

Tout le monde rle  propos du mur avec le Mexique, mais de toute faon les frontires existent dj, l'immigration clandestine est dj illgal, et de toute faon c'est pas un mur qui va empcher des migrants clandestin d'entrer dans un pays illgalement.

Il parait que Trump compte tre beaucoup moins interventionniste que ces prdcesseurs.
Et que c'est peut tre fini d'envoyer l'arme US semer le chaos partout dans le monde.

Il va favoriser les USA aux USA.
Comme chaque nation devrait faire.

Faut arrter de croire qu'Obama tait un saint et que Trump est un dmon.
Obama a bien fait de la merde, il a fait tortur, il a fait des guerres pendant l'intgralit de son mandat, conomiquement c'est une catastrophe.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon l c'est un peu tt pour juger, on a pas le recule, on verra dans 8 ans.


Pourquoi 8 ans spcifiquement ? 

Si c'est pour la fin de son mandat, c'est 4 ans aux USA pour rappel, Obama a fait 8 car il a t rlu.

Ou c'est que tu pars dj du principe qu'il sera rlu ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi 8 ans spcifiquement ?


C'tait un nombre au hasard...
Si je pensais  sa rlection j'aurai dis au moins 9 ans, histoire qu'il ait fini.
Mais mme si il ne fait que de 2017  2021 on aura toujours plus de recul en 2025.
C'est comme le Brexit, si il a lieu en 2018, 2019 ou 2020, on en saura plus en 2025.

a doit faire une semaine que Trump est au pouvoir, on a aucun lment pour savoir  quel point il sera populaire en 2021...
Mais ce n'est pas impossible qu'il soit rlu malgr le fait que les mdias ne vont probablement jamais le lcher et continuer de l'harceler quotidiennement.
Bon aprs a dpendra du parti Dmocrates si il ne prsente pas mieux qu'Hillary, a ne fonctionnera pas ^^

Grce  lui des usines vont ouvrir aux USA, c'est pas commun comme truc.
Les pouvoirs prcdents on pas fait ce genre de chose, au contraire...

Bon par contre  cause de Trump il va y avoir de lextraction de gaz de Schiste et a c'est une trs mauvaise ide.
Ils disent qu'une nouvelle technologie a t dvelopp et qu'ils vont pouvoir en extraire sans dtruire l'environnement, mais je n'y crois absolument pas.
Trump et son quipe doivent avoir un paquet de mauvaise ide, donc on verra.

----------


## Zirak

> a doit faire une semaine que Trump est au pouvoir, on a aucun lment pour savoir  quel point il sera populaire en 2021...
> Mais ce n'est pas impossible qu'il soit rlu malgr le fait que les mdias ne vont probablement jamais le lcher et continuer de l'harceler quotidiennement.
> Bon aprs a dpendra du parti Dmocrates si il ne prsente pas mieux qu'Hillary, a ne fonctionnera pas ^^
> 
> *Grce  lui des usines vont ouvrir aux USA, c'est pas commun comme truc.*


Oui bah a, on va attendre que a soit fait avant de s'emballer.

Pour l'instant,  part reculer sur l'avortement, faire disparaitre tout ce qui concerne le changement climatique, et autres, il fait surtout dans le ngatif...

D'ailleurs, il va dj surement tre attaqu en justice pour violation de la Constitution :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...en-justice.php.

Donc on va attendre un peu avant de parler de possible rlection  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Trump va faire rouvrir une poigne d'usines dans la _rust belt_. Une poigne. Son plan de relance par les infrastructures (et qui a vu l'tat des infrastructures nord-amricaine sait que le chantier est immense) ne marchera que si le congrs le valide. Il prvoit une dpense folle. Indispensable compte tenu du retard pris pour toutes les raisons que l'on connait. 

https://www.les-crises.fr/le-cancer-des-ponts/
https://www.les-crises.fr/l-etat-des...tures-aux-usa/

Ca peut marcher, mais c'est une goutte d'eau dans l'ocan.

Edit : la situation n'est pas aussi catastrophique qu'aux USA et au Canada, mais on a des problmes aussi en Europe. Magie du nolibralisme, du new public management, de l'austrit et des rglements de Bruxelles. Mais aussi, chez nous, de politiques de dcentralisation mal menes qui ont ruin les collectivits locales.

http://www.slate.fr/story/125879/inf...at-federalisme
https://www.data.gouv.fr/fr/datasets...es-lieux-2015/
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...structures.php

----------


## TallyHo

Rnover les infrastructures va coter cher et tout le monde lui saute dessus pour les futurs dpenses. Est ce que l'tat des infrastructures est de son fait ? Ce sont ses prdcesseurs qui n'ont rien fait pour mnager les dpenses et pour des raisons lectoralistes. Il y a bien un moment donn o il faut qu'un politicien prenne courageusement ses responsabilits pour investir et rattraper le retard et c'est ce qu'il veut faire.

Donc bravo  lui sur ce point. Et puis ses dtracteurs proposent quoi sinon ? De laisser les ponts s'crouler et que l'eau courante devienne pourrie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Obama a cr normment de dette en 8 ans.
Trump fera surement pire en moins de temps.

Mais bon les USA fonctionnent comme a, ils s'endettent, c'est comme avec leur carte de crdit et les hypothques sur leur maisons.
De toute faon les dettes ne seront jamais rembours, un jour il y a aura un grand reset, une grande remise  zro.
Regardez a :
http://www.usdebtclock.org/

Rien que la dette public est  bientt 20 milles milliards de $.
$20 000 000 000 000 !
C'est un gros nombre, mais c'est a le capitalisme...

Qu'est-ce que a peut faire de s'enfoncer de quelques dizaines de milliards de $ de + pour crer des routes ?
Ils ne sont plus  a prs.
a fera bosser des gens et il vaut mieux investir l dedans que dans des guerres.

----------


## TallyHo

> D'ailleurs, il va dj surement tre attaqu en justice pour violation de la Constitution :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...en-justice.php.


Il est bon de prendre quelques informations avant de sauter sur n'importe quelle news pour faire du Trump bashing...

Cinq minutes de recherche sur cette ONG m'ont permis de voir qu'elle a des financements de dmocrates, du lobby LGBT et de... Soros, le milliardaire spcialiste en dstabilisation gopolitique, gnreux donateur clintonien et qui l'a insult publiquement lors de son lection en jurant sa perte.

Tu ne trouves pas que a relativise pas mal le bien-fond des accusations ?  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Tu ne trouves pas que a relativise pas mal le bien-fond des accusations ?


Non, je n'ai pas votre propension  voir des machinations partout, dsol.  ::aie:: 

Pour moi la seule chose qui importe, c'est de savoir si oui ou non, y'a conflit d'intrt et si a viole leur constitution, et le cas chant, comment cela va se passer.

Aprs qui finance, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre.

Le fait que cela soit financ par X ou Y, qui est un "opposant", ne signifie pas forcment que les accusations sont infondes. Et puis bon, si on occulte a  cause des financements, et qu'en fait, c'est bien vrai, on fait quoi, on attend qu'il se dnonce lui-mme ? ^^

----------


## Grogro

Sa saintet Quatremerde a parl. C'tait  prvoir et Sa Seigneurie du haut de sa _gated community_ parisienne a parl. Toute opposition aux drives du libre-changisme est donc du crypto-trumpisme. On connaissait la reductio ad hitlerium, il nous invente la reductio ad trumpium !

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...-trump_1544321

Dcidment, chassez ces manants que je ne saurais voir.

----------


## TallyHo

Si tu veux juger de la pertinence d'un mdia sur un sujet, regarde qui le finance... Mais je pense que je ne t'apprends rien  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous critiquez tous Trump, mais grce  lui beaucoup d'amricains ont trouv un job, puisque Georges Sorros finance des No Borders pour qu'ils manifestent contre Trump !



C'est un job phmre, mais a paie bien, semble t-il ^^

----------


## ManusDei

Ben non, vu que c'est un merdia vendu aux patrons et  l'UE, c'est forcment faux (et c'est surtout trs simple d'affirmer sans preuve).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben non, vu que c'est un merdia vendu aux patrons et  l'UE


Alors dj c'est pas a, les mdias appartiennent  des propritaires (videment) et ces propritaires ont un mot  dire sur l'orientation du mdia (vu que a leur appartient).
Apparemment a appartient  Patrick Drahi un milliardaire qui a refus  sa nationalit franaise.

Mais bref, l n'est pas le sujet.
Puisque *le mdia n'est pas d'accord*, les invits ont vu les preuves que Georges Soros financent les manifestations anti Trump et ils le disent, mais *les prsentateurs de l'mission ne sont pas d'accord*.
Et ouais des fois une chane invite des spcialistes pour s'exprimer sur un sujet, parce que la chane pense que les experts iront dans le "bon" sens et des fois les spcialistes disent la vrit et du coup a ne va pas dans le sens de la chane.

En cherchant un peu je pense qu'il est possible de retrouver les preuves comme quoi Soros finance les No Borders.
En tout cas plein d'articles semblent en parler :
A Calais les  no borders  sont soutenus par le milliardaire George Soros
George Soros-Financed Groups Scheme to Stop Trumps Temporary Refugee Halt Order

Franchement c'est le moins pire que puisse faire Soros, des manifestations anti Trump c'est rien.
D'habitude il finance le terrorisme, donc l c'est largement moins grave...

Soros et Trump sont ennemi.

=====
Maintenant que vous parlez de BFM TV et de Trump a me rappel un truc donc j'ai entendu parler.

BFM TV a invit une rpublicaine, elle s'est xprim, dans ces propos certaines choses n'ont pas plu  la chane et je crois qu'elle s'est fait virer :



> Evelyne Joslain, spcialiste des Etats-Unis, tait linvite de BFMTV le 20 janvier dans le cadre de linvestiture de Donald Trump  la prsidence des Etats-Unis. Elle a t exclue du plateau aprs des propos polmiques sur Barack Obama.
> Obama plus musulman que chrtien ? Une intervenante dclenche la polmique sur BFMTV


Je pense que BFM TV n'a pas souhait qu'elle tienne ce discours.
Mais des fois t'invites des intervenants et ils vont pas dans ton sens...

----------


## Invit

> Mais des fois t'invites des intervenants et ils vont pas dans ton sens...


Ou alors, ce sont des propos jugs diffamatoires ? homophobes ? racistes ? etc... etc....

----------


## BenoitM

Tu pourrais pas arrter de tout mlanger?  :8O: 

Financer une organisation ne veut pas dire financer les manifestants... (sauf si les manifestants sont uniquement des membre de cette organisation et encore)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors, ce sont des propos jugs diffamatoires ?


a fait parti de l'ensemble des propos qu'un intervenant peut dire qui ne va pas dans le sens des intrts du propritaire d'un mdia.
Bon aprs j'ai pas vu l'intervention de Evelyne Joslain, spcialiste des Etats-Unis sur BFM TV.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'elle prsentait un point de vue qu'on a pas l'habitude d'entendre en France.

On entend parler que des anti Trumps et de ceux qui aimaient beaucoup Obama.
Ce serait intressant d'entendre les pro Trump et ceux qui n'ont pas t satisfait par les 2 mandats d'Obama.
C'est chiant d'avoir qu'un point de vu, on ne peut pas comprendre la situation.




> Financer une organisation ne veut pas dire financer les manifestants...


Non mais vous connaissez Soros un petit peu ?
Moi je ne fais que rpter ce que les news disent, je pense que Soros ne se cache pas de payer des manifestants anti Trump, a doit le rendre fire.
C'est loin d'tre la pire chose dont il est capable...

----------


## BenoitM

> Non mais vous connaissez Soros un petit peu ?
> Moi je ne fais que rpter ce que les news disent, je pense que Soros ne se cache pas de payer des manifestants anti Trump, a doit le rendre fire.
> C'est loin d'tre la pire chose dont il est capable...


Tu repetes bien les mdias quand ca t'arrange  :;): 

Tu sais un peu d'esprit critique n'a jamais fait de tort

----------


## Invit

> a fait parti de l'ensemble des propos qu'un intervenant peut dire qui ne va pas dans le sens des intrts du propritaire d'un mdia.
> Bon aprs j'ai pas vu l'intervention de Evelyne Joslain, spcialiste des Etats-Unis sur BFM TV.
> J'ai cru comprendre qu'elle prsentait un point de vue qu'on a pas l'habitude d'entendre en France.


Donc tu reproches aux mdias de ne pas contrler la loi sur la libert d'expression ? Et aussi de ne pas contrler le CSA ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu reproches aux mdias de ne pas contrler la loi sur la libert d'expression ? Et aussi de ne pas contrler le CSA ?


Hein ?

Non ben l en loccurrence je ne reproche rien  BFM TV, ils ont voulu inviter Evelyne Joslain, une spcialiste des USA, a a mal fini pour eux.
Mais pour le public c'est cool.

Aprs ils l'ont vir, c'est normal elle n'allait pas dans le sens du mdia (un journaliste c'est jamais neutre).

----------


## Charvalos

> Hein ?
> 
> Non ben l en loccurrence *je ne reproche rien  BFM TV*, ils ont voulu inviter Evelyne Joslain, une spcialiste des USA, a a mal fini pour eux.
> Mais pour le public c'est cool.
> 
> Aprs ils l'ont vir, c'est normal elle *n'allait pas dans le sens du mdia (un journaliste c'est jamais neutre)*.


Hum.....  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais c'est comme a que a marche.
Un mdia a a une ligne, une idologie.
Ya un gars qui paie des millions derrire, si il paie cette somme c'est pour envoyer son message de propagande, ce n'est pas pour informer les spectateurs...
Les propritaires ont leur mot  dire sur l'idologie du mdia.

Avec la presse papier c'est peut tre plus flagrant, parce que c'est beaucoup moins rentable, parfois a doit mme tre dficitaire.
Pourquoi des gens financent un journal qui perd de l'argent ?
C'est pour la propagande !

Les mdias appartiennent tous  des banques ou des marchands d'armes...

BFM TV fait bien attention d'inviter les "bons" intervenants, parfois la chane se loupe, mais le public est gagnant.

----------


## Lucio_

> Mais c'est comme a que a marche.
> Un mdia a a une ligne, une idologie.
> Ya un gars qui paie des millions derrire, si il paie cette somme c'est pour envoyer son message de propagande, ce n'est pas pour informer les spectateurs...
> Les propritaires ont leur mot  dire sur l'idologie du mdia.
> 
> Avec la presse papier c'est peut tre plus flagrant, parce que c'est beaucoup moins rentable, parfois a doit mme tre dficitaire.
> Pourquoi des gens financent un journal qui perd de l'argent ?
> C'est pour la propagande !
> 
> ...


C'est beau comment vous concluez facilement.
Hypothse: Les mdias invitent uniquement ceux qui vont dans leur sens.
Un media invite quelqu'un qui ne va pas dans le bon sens.
Regardons les possibilits:
- L'hypothse est fausse.
- Le mdia s'est plant.

Comme une conclusion ne va pas dans le sens de Ryu2000 c'est l'autre qui est choisi.

----------


## ManusDei

Ils n'ont pas le droit d'estimer que c'est une grosse conne, et que d'inviter quelqu'un qui dit "je pense qu'Obama est plus musulman que chrtien dans son coeur"  l'antenne c'est juste dcrdibilisant pour la chane ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hypothse: Les mdias invitent uniquement ceux qui vont dans leur sens.


Si on oublie ce cas et qu'on prend l'ensemble des mdias et des invits est-ce que vous pensez que les mdias sont neutre ?
Est-ce qu'ils ont prsent autant de pro Trump que de pro Clinton ?
Est-ce qu'en ce moment Macron, Fillon, Hamon, Mlenchon, Poutou bnficient du mme traitement mdiatique ?

Pourquoi ce sont toujours les mmes "experts" qui sont invit pour tenir le mme discours.

Est-ce que pendant les annes de guerre en Syrie (tat Syrien VS terroriste) on a vu autant le point de vue de la population du ct de l'tat Syrien que le point de vue des ennemis de l'tat Syrien ?
Si le gars de chez Free (Xavier Niel) achte un mdia, est-ce que ce mdia va critiquer Free ?

Les mdias ne sont pas neutre et ils le reconnaissent.
Forcment si tu paies faut que a aille dans ton sens.




> inviter quelqu'un qui dit "je pense qu'Obama est plus musulman que chrtien dans son coeur"  l'antenne c'est juste dcrdibilisant pour la chane ?


C'est triste de voir  quel point le politiquement correct nous emprisonne aujourd'hui.
Des millions d'amricains ne sont pas satisfait du bilan d'Obama, c'est cool de savoir qu'ils existent.

Cette phrase ne me choque pas, en mme temps elle ne veut rien dire...
Il faudrait couter l'intervention complte au lieu de bloquer sur une phrase...

a va pas, aujourd'hui on extrait un minuscule extrait de propos dans une longue intervention pour discrditer l'ensemble.
C'est pire qu'une dictature...

Il peut y avoir 2 ou 3 conneries dans un discours ce n'est pas grave...
Librez-vous.
Aux USA c'est la libert dexpression total, t'as le droit de dire ce que tu veux.

Le politiquement correct est un grave problme dans notre socit d'aujourd'hui.
Et la nov langue a casse bien les couilles.
En imposant leur jargon ils font disparaitre des ides.
Quand un mot disparat l'ide associe aussi.

----------


## TallyHo

Qui ici peut affirmer que les mdias n'ont pas de ligne ditoriale et idologique ? Qui peut contredire le fait que les gros mdias sont dtenus par une poigne de personnes ? Soyons ralistes deux minutes svp... Si vous vous appelez Drahi par exemple, vous n'allez certainement pas vous gner pour utiliser votre puissance mdiatique  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Non mais vous connaissez Soros un petit peu ?
> Moi je ne fais que rpter ce que les news disent, je pense que Soros ne se cache pas de payer des manifestants anti Trump, a doit le rendre fire.
> C'est loin d'tre la pire chose dont il est capable...


Et si tu commenais par le lire dans le texte, histoire de le comprendre un minimum ? 

https://www.amazon.fr/Quelques-le%C3...s=george+soros
https://www.amazon.fr/crise-du-capit...s=george+soros

PS : "les mdias taient tous derrire Clinton, jusqu' la caricature". Ok, c'est ce qu'on a tous observ, mais n'tait-ce pas simplement la bulle de filtres propre  notre milieu culturel ? Quels sont rellement les mdias les plus inflents, le NY Times, ou les torchons peoples ? Les tablods ? Les mdias "civiliss" (ou plutt qui entretiennent un verni hypocrite de fausse civilit), cosmopolites, trs lus dans les mtropoles mondialiss, ont tous fait la campagne d'Hillary Clinton. Les tablods ont soutenu Donald Trump. Les tablods ont gagn. Que faut-il en conclure ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si tu commenais par le lire dans le texte, histoire de le comprendre un minimum ?


Plutt crever...
Pis quoi encore ? Lire BHL ! lol

C'est pas l dedans que tu vas trouver les citations intressantes de ce sombre personnage.

----------


## Grogro

Attendez, il y a mieux : 

http://www.leprogres.fr/france-monde...tre-australien

Il est juste en train de se mettre  dos ses principaux allis dans le Pacifique, au moment o il espre niquer la Chine. Les Five Eyes sont vraiment agonisants. 

Mais qu'il est con ! Mais qu'il est con !  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Attendez, il y a mieux : 
> 
> http://www.leprogres.fr/france-monde...tre-australien
> 
> Il est juste en train de se mettre  dos ses principaux allis dans le Pacifique, au moment o il espre niquer la Chine. Les Five Eyes sont vraiment agonisants. 
> 
> Mais qu'il est con ! Mais qu'il est con !


Si LeDrian joue bien avant de quitter son poste ou d'avoir un AVC, il y a peut-tre moyen de virer Lockheed Martin du deal de la DNCS pour les sous marins australiens, sans que les Trumpiens sachent que nous sommes derrire.
Ca permettrait de ramener quelques milliards de plus au pays, mais surtout de baiser Lockheed Martin .... ce qui n'a pas de prix.

Le timing sera serr

----------


## el_slapper

> Si LeDrian joue bien avant de quitter son poste ou d'avoir un AVC, il y a peut-tre moyen de virer Lockheed Martin du deal de la DNCS pour les sous marins australiens, sans que les Trumpiens sachent que nous sommes derrire.
> Ca permettrait de ramener quelques milliards de plus au pays, mais surtout de baiser Lockheed Martin .... ce qui n'a pas de prix.
> 
> Le timing sera serr


J'avais loup a, mais oui. Il faut punir Lockheed Martin, ne serait-ce que pour cette aberration de F35(et le pire, c'est que ce grand malade de Trump est d'accord avec moi sur ce dernier point!!!)

----------


## Grogro

> J'avais loup a, mais oui. Il faut punir Lockheed Martin, ne serait-ce que pour cette aberration de F35(et le pire, c'est que ce grand malade de Trump est d'accord avec moi sur ce dernier point!!!)


Ce n'est peut-tre pas entirement le fait de Lockheed Martin, par le biais de la "loi d'Augistine" dont ddoumeche nous avait fait dcouvrir l'existence il y a quelques semaines : 
http://www.dedefensa.org/article/les...rman-augustine
http://www.marianne.net/blogsecretde...-ans_a601.html
http://www.memoireonline.com/05/13/7...externa29.html
http://www.senat.fr/rap/r11-680/r11-6806.html

Dans le mme esprit : http://sport24.lefigaro.fr/jeux-olym...d-trump-844409

Fistons Washington avec le museau d'un labrador !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce n'est peut-tre pas entirement le fait de Lockheed Martin, par le biais de la "loi d'Augistine" dont ddoumeche nous avait fait dcouvrir l'existence il y a quelques semaines : 
> http://www.dedefensa.org/article/les...rman-augustine
> http://www.marianne.net/blogsecretde...-ans_a601.html
> http://www.memoireonline.com/05/13/7...externa29.html
> http://www.senat.fr/rap/r11-680/r11-6806.html
> 
> Dans le mme esprit : http://sport24.lefigaro.fr/jeux-olym...d-trump-844409
> 
> Fistons Washington avec le museau d'un labrador !


La "Loi d'Augustine", du nom d'un grand patron de l'aronautique US des annes 70-80. Il tait un peu philosophe et concernant le march des avions militaires, stipulait que l'inflation technologique tait telle que d'ici 25 ans, le budget militaire amricain serait juste assez suffisant pour acheter un seul avion de combat, qui serait partag entre l'US Air Force et la Navy. Et affect au corps des marins les 29 fvrier.
En gros, c'est une sorte d'quivalent de la loi de Moore...

On a commenc a en voir les effet en europe (polmique sur le prix des avions Rafale et Eurofighter), mais surtout aux tats-unis o le dbat fait rage depuis des annes concernant le F-35. O toute l'administration et l'industrie annonce des chiffres fantaisistes, mais quand on regarde les lignes budgtaires officielles, le prix rel est dcoup entre de nombreux postes qui en s'additionnant donnent un prix double ou triple de la ralit.

Voila pourquoi POTUS a tweet que l'avion tait trop cher et demand un devis estimatif au concurrent Boeing (c'est le b.a.ba de la ngociation)
 

(avec un petit lien vers un blog qui fait du "loobying" pour que le canada n'achte pas cet avion)

bref, si nous pouvons couler un peu plus Lockheed-Martin, ne nous privons pas, ce sera peut-tre des avions franais de vendu.. au Qubec libre, allez savoir.

----------


## Grogro

Dans les liens que j'ai post, il y a un passage qui devrait parler tout particulirement aux ingnieurs dveloppement et QA :

"Pour reprendre une image utile du Gnral Vincent Desportes, il nous faut retrouver l'esprit Logan . Selon lui * sachant que les derniers 20% des spcificits des quipements ne trouvent jamais  s'employer et qu'elle correspondent gnralement  80% des dlais et des cots,*  l'esprit Logan  voudrait que l'on se contente immdiatement des 80% essentiels  cot rduit plutt que d'exiger 120%  cot levs qui ne seront disponibles que dans 15 ans . 26(*)"

(c'est du directement vcu sur mon projet actuel)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dans les liens que j'ai post, il y a un passage qui devrait parler tout particulirement aux ingnieurs dveloppement et QA :
> 
> "Pour reprendre une image utile du Gnral Vincent Desportes, il nous faut retrouver l'esprit Logan . Selon lui * sachant que les derniers 20% des spcificits des quipements ne trouvent jamais  s'employer et qu'elle correspondent gnralement  80% des dlais et des cots,*  l'esprit Logan  voudrait que l'on se contente immdiatement des 80% essentiels  cot rduit plutt que d'exiger 120%  cot levs qui ne seront disponibles que dans 15 ans . 26(*)"
> 
> (c'est du directement vcu sur mon projet actuel)


Oui mais la DGA est reine, et notre arme la plus redoute par l'ennemi, qui ne craint rien de plus que sa bureaucratie se s'abatte sur lui.

----------


## Grogro

Un article assez intressant  lire pour comprendre la mentalit et la philosophie (dcliniste et eschatologique) qui anime Steve Bannon, celui qu'on prsente comme tant la tte pensante de Trump : 

http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...ng-list-214745

C'est une grille de lecture dcapante, controverse, dont j'ignorais tout : 

http://www.generationy20.com/le-cycle-des-generations

----------


## Grogro

L'effondrement cognitif des Etats-Unis, dj spectaculaire en l'espace d'une gnration, est en train de connaitre une formidable acclration : 

http://www.lecho.be/dossier/election...&ts=1486541336

Ils ont dcid de suicider leur propre systme ducatif, pourtant moins merdique et moins ingalitaire que le ntre.  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'effondrement cognitif des Etats-Unis, dj spectaculaire en l'espace d'une gnration, est en train de connaitre une formidable acclration : 
> 
> http://www.lecho.be/dossier/election...&ts=1486541336
> 
> Ils ont dcid de suicider leur propre systme ducatif, pourtant moins merdique et moins ingalitaire que le ntre.


Les plus grandes universits mondiales sont amricaines, et en France seul Paris-6 Pierre et Marie Curie se distingue.... loin devant l'Ecole Normale Sup, mais largement devance par les universits britanniques.

je pense qu'ils n'ont pas trop de soucis  se faire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Les plus grandes universits mondiales sont amricaines, et en France seul Paris-6 Pierre et Marie Curie se distingue.... loin devant l'Ecole Normale Sup, mais largement devance par les universits britanniques.
> 
> je pense qu'ils n'ont pas trop de soucis  se faire


C'est trs li  la mthode de classement, aux US une ville n'a qu'une seule universit, pas d'coles ou d'IUT, DUT etc...
Alors que je si compare  Toulouse, 3 universits, des coles en pagaille, etc... donc oui les plus grandes sont aux US, mais a ne veut pas dire que l'enseignement y est forcment meilleur (mme si il est clair qu'ils ont plus de budget, et que a aide aussi).
En UK je sais pas.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est trs li  la mthode de classement, aux US une ville n'a qu'une seule universit, pas d'coles ou d'IUT, DUT etc...


Oui et qui fait le classement. Et aussi a ne prend en compte que la formation initiale.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'ducation aux USA n'a pas l'air top, apparemment beaucoup d'tudiants doivent s'endetter normment et au final ils n'ont mme pas de boulot...
a ne doit pas tre fun de commencer sa vie active endett  mort et sans activit...

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui et qui fait le classement. Et aussi a ne prend en compte que la formation initiale.


Shanga (enfin je crois que le classement s'appelle classement de Shanga), et ils fonctionnent sur le mme systme que les US  ::): 



> L'ducation aux USA n'a pas l'air top, apparemment beaucoup d'tudiants doivent s'endetter normment et au final ils n'ont mme pas de boulot...
> a ne doit pas tre fun de commencer sa vie active endett  mort et sans activit...


Ils ont quelques universits qui ont beaucoup de moyens... puis y a les autres.
La dette tudiante est un autre problme qui finira bien par leur pter  la gueule.

----------


## Grogro

Actualits US, rayon infrastructures critiques : http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...ts-evacues.php

Histoire de mieux comprendre pourquoi un giga plan d'investissement dans les infrastructures figurait au programme de Trump. Les infrastructures sont dans un tat lamentable aux USA (j'en ai dj parl), entres autres  cause d'normes problmatiques de "cancer du bton" qui touchent tous les ponts routiers. Et de dsinvestissement massif au cours des 15 dernires annes. Certes, je ne pense pas que c'tait un moteur du vote Trump, et il faut garder  l'esprit que ce sont les rpublicains qui sont entirement responsables de la crise et non les dmocrates : ce sont eux qui ont bloqu tout budget pour des raisons purement idologiques (et qui ont ruin l'Amrique avec deux guerres impriales dont le cot total approcherait des 7 trillions de dollars depuis 2001). Et ce sont encore les idologues rpublicains qui risquent de bloquer le plan de relance de Trump. Indispensable, mais tardif et probablement pas du tout rflchi et anticip au vu du comportement erratique et lunatique du blond aux petites mains.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Histoire de mieux comprendre pourquoi un giga plan d'investissement dans les infrastructures figurait au programme de Trump. Les infrastructures sont dans un tat lamentable aux USA (j'en ai dj parl), entres autres  cause d'normes problmatiques de "cancer du bton" qui touchent tous les ponts routiers. Et de dsinvestissement massif au cours des 15 dernires annes. Certes, je ne pense pas que c'tait un moteur du vote Trump, et il faut garder  l'esprit que ce sont les rpublicains qui sont entirement responsables de la crise et non les dmocrates : ce sont eux qui ont bloqu tout budget pour des raisons purement idologiques (et qui ont ruin l'Amrique avec deux guerres impriales dont le cot total approcherait des 7 trillions de dollars depuis 2001). Et ce sont encore les idologues rpublicains qui risquent de bloquer le plan de relance de Trump. Indispensable, mais tardif et probablement pas du tout rflchi et anticip au vu du comportement erratique et lunatique du blond aux petites mains.


Les dmocrates n'taient pas au pouvoir, et n'avaient pas d'tat ? Pourtant Obama a t lu deux fois conscutives. Politiser ce genre de problme c'est mesquin de ta part.

Ah et puisqu'on en parle, l'Amrique du prix Nobel de la paix a largu 260,000 bombes durant son mandat

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes, je ne pense pas que c'tait un moteur du vote Trump


Si si c'tait un argument important de la campagne.
Reconstruire les infrastructures c'tait propos par Trump.




> il faut garder  l'esprit que ce sont les rpublicains qui sont entirement responsables de la crise et non les dmocrates


Mais arrtez de croire qu'il y a une diffrence entre Dmocrate et Rpublicains...
a va tre quoi ensuite, vous allez dire qu'il y a une diffrence entre Gauche et Droite en France ?
Ce sont les mmes...




> qui ont ruin l'Amrique avec deux guerres impriales


Les Dmocrates viennent d'tre au pouvoir pendant 8 ans et ils ont fait beaucoup de guerres (selon comment on compte Obama a dmarrer plus de conflits que Bush).
Fact-checking the war comparisons between Obama and Bush



> Bush: Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan and Somalia.
> Obama: Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Somalia, Yemen, Libya and Syria.


Mais c'est vrai que les guerres ont compt chre aux USA et on en sait pas trop ce que a  rapporter...
En tout cas, ce qui est sr c'est que pendant la campagne Trump n'a pas arrt de dire qu'intervenir partout dans le monde est une erreur que a cote  la nation mais que a ne rapporte rien. (a ce compte en millier de milliards)
Par contre Hillary tait pro guerres  fond.

Bon aprs je prend les premiers liens qui tombent, je ne sais pas si les sites sont fiables :
A vote for Hillary Clinton is a vote for war with Russia, China, others
Hillary Is the Candidate of the War Machine
Could Hillary Clinton start a world war? Sure as hell she could  and heres how
A millennials guide to Hillary Clintons pro-war foreign policy

----------


## Zirak

> Fact-checking the war comparisons between Obama and Bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Bush: Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan and Somalia.
>  Obama: Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Somalia, Yemen, Libya and Syria.


Encore une fois, va donc lire tes liens !!

Ce n'est pas la liste des guerres commenc par l'un ou l'autre, mais la liste des pays bombards pendant leur mandat, sachant que les 4 premiers pays pour Obama, ne sont que la continuit des conflits commencs par Bush...

Donc non, ce n'est pas "suivant comment on compte, Obama a commenc plus de conflits que Bush".

C'est plutt "suivant si on sait lire ou non, on comprend ce qui est crit dans l'article"...


Edit: tu peux me moinsser, cela n'enlve rien au fait que tu ne lis pas les liens que tu fournis (ou que tu n'y comprends rien).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas la liste des guerres commenc par l'un ou l'autre, mais la liste des pays bombards pendant leur mandat


C'est du dtail... Je me suis plant dans la formulation...
a ne change strictement rien, je reformule "Obama a bombard plus de pays que Bush" l personne ne peut me contredire.
Ce qui fait chier c'est qu'il a gagn le prix Nobel de la Paix et ce qui fait encore plus chier c'est que l'UE a reu un prix Nobel de la Paix...
America dropped 26,171 bombs in 2016. What a bloody end to Obama's reign

L'information utile de mon message prcdent c'est qu'Hillary voulait la guerre.
Est-ce que c'est faux ?
Est-ce que vous allez me le dire qu'elle n'a jamais menac des pays comme la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran ?

----------


## GPPro

> C'est du dtail... Je me suis plant dans la formulation...
> a ne change strictement rien, je reformule "Obama a bombard plus de pays que Bush" l personne ne peut me contredire.


Non ce n'est pas du dtail. C'est le genre de manipulation smantique faites par les haineux pour diffuser leur propagande  coups de propos "chocs", propagande reprise sans aucun filtre ni aucune vrification par les crtins dans ton genre parce que a sert je ne sais quel petit travers tordu de ton cerveau arrir. Jamais ce n'est un dtail, JAMAIS.

----------


## stopviolence

> *Donald Trump soutenu par JM Lepen et le Ku Klux Klan*
> Du beau monde !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour mmoire :


Haa les fameuses citations de tonton Jean-Marie  ::ptdr:: 

Ce type l a pass 40 ans  faire l'amalgame entre patriotisme et nazisme. Il a bien servi Washington.

En fait si tu lis un peu les militants FN qui se dfoulent sur twitter ou jvc, la patrie, marianne, le drapeau, tout a ils s'en foutent... eux leur truc c'est qu'ils veulent nettoyer ethniquement les n***, a***, j***, r***, p***, etc ce pourquoi ils se sentent plus de sympathie avec le fhurer que le gnral de gaulle.

Ceci dit je trouve navrant que le politiquement correct leur interdise d'exprimer leurs opinions ici, a ne permet pas de communiquer de faon claire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ceci dit je trouve navrant que le politiquement correct leur interdise d'exprimer leurs opinions ici, a ne permet pas de communiquer de faon claire.


Pas qu'ici, en France en gnral... La censure est une mauvaise chose car tu ne peux lutter que contre ce que tu connais. C'est quand tu ne connais pas que tu tombes dans le pige. Par exemple, si tu vites de parler des sectes, comment veux tu que les gens reprent les manipulations pour se protger ? C'est un peu comme les magiciens, qu'est ce qui fait le tour ? C'est que tu ne connais pas le truc, si tu le connaissais, tu ne te ferais pas prendre au baratin du magicien  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Donald Trump est-il antismite ?
_reporter Jake Turx, un juif orthodoxe travaillant pour un journal communautaire, lve la main. Il prcise demble, respectueusement, que personne dans son entourage ne souponne Donald Trump ni ses proches dtre antismite, quil sait que le prsident a des petits-enfants juifs, et quil tait leur "zayde", leur grand-pre (Ivanka, la fille de Donald Trump, sest convertie au judasme aprs avoir pous Jared Kushner)._

Dans notre socit actuelle, il n'y a rien de pire qu'tre trait d'antismite.
Les mdias ont tout essay pour donner une mauvaise image de Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, c'est hors sujet, mais je ne sais pas o plac a... (je ne vais pas crer un topic juste pour a)

Il y a 3 news en rapport avec le cimentier Lafarge :
Lafarge admet des "arrangements inacceptables avec des groupes arms" pour scuriser sa cimenterie en Syrie
_Elle a fonctionn ainsi pendant trois ans, puisque le groupe franais n'a quitt la Syrie qu'en septembre 2014, soit trois ans aprs le dbut de la guerre civile et l'mergence dans le pays du groupe EI._

LafargeHolcim veut btir le mur de Trump
_Des entreprises suisses se disent intresses par la construction du mur  la frontire du Mexique. Le leader mondial du ciment LafargeHolcim a confirm ce jeudi son intrt._

Lafarge : LafargeHolcim monte en Bourse aprs ses rsultats, malgr la Syrie

a parle de Trump  un moment donc c'est pas 100% hors sujet.
Donc en gros il y a un cimentier qui a donn de l'argent  des groupes terroristes en Syrie pour continuer de bosser l bas.
Et les actionnaires sont content parce que le bilan est meilleur que prvu.

a c'est du capitalisme !

----------


## Ryu2000

Des nouvelles de Lafarge :
Paris Plages se dleste de son sable fin et de lentreprise Lafarge
_La Mairie de Paris se spare de son partenaire Lafarge, qui a reconnu avoir financ des groupes arms en Syrie et sest positionn un temps pour la construction du  mur Trump_ 

La France a galement financ des groupes arms en Syrie.
Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
Comment et pourquoi la France a livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
Syrie: La France a bris l'embargo pour livrer des armes aux rebelles
La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre

La mairie de Paris veut "punir" une entreprise, parce que cette mairie n'aime pas un chantier qui sera peut tre ralis par cette entreprise.
C'est n'importe quoi !

C'est pas comme si il y avait dj une frontire physique entre les 2 pays...
MexicoUnited States barrier

----------


## Ryu2000

Juncker irrit par Trump: "S'il continue, je vais encourager l'Ohio ou le Texas  quitter les Etats-Unis"
_Dans ce pays, "le prsident rcemment lu se rjouit de voir la Grande-Bretagne sortir" de l'UE, a-t-il dplor  ce congrs ouvert mercredi  Malte, qui assure la prsidence tournante de l'UE._

Il se prend pour qui Juncker ?
 force de diriger les pays de l'UE, il se prend peut tre pour le roi du monde ^^
C'est n'importe quoi comme chantage.
L'Ohio et le Texas ne risquent pas d'couter Juncker...

C'est normal de fliciter le Royaume Uni de quitter l'UE, c'est une dcision dmocratique, si le peuple exprime son souhait de quitter l'UE, il faut quitter l'UE.

Apparemment Merkel veut virer Juncker :
A Bruxelles, le prsident Juncker casse tout ce qu'il touche

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Des nouvelles de Lafarge :
> Paris Plages se dleste de son sable fin et de lentreprise Lafarge
> _La Mairie de Paris se spare de son partenaire Lafarge, qui a reconnu avoir financ des groupes arms en Syrie et sest positionn un temps pour la construction du  mur Trump_ 
> 
> La France a galement financ des groupes arms en Syrie.
> Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
> Comment et pourquoi la France a livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
> Syrie: La France a bris l'embargo pour livrer des armes aux rebelles
> La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre
> ...


La France a livr des armes aux rebelles, pas  l'tat islamique. Alors que c'est entre autre avec l'EI que lafarge a trait. SI pour toi il n'y a aucune diffrence, forcement.....
Et si tu ne vois pas le message vhicul par le projet de mur de Trump, la aussi, forcement.....tu parles d'une frontires naturel, pourquoi Trump  fait d'un de ces slogans de campagne ce mur si il n'a aucun sens ? hormis le symbole qu'il y a derrire et que tu as l'air de refuser de voir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> SI pour toi il n'y a aucune diffrence, forcement...


Ah ben carrment.
Alors pour moi Al Qaeda, Daesh, Al Nosra, etc, c'est exactement la mme chose, seuls les noms changent.
Les terroristes d'Al Nosra, vont chez Daesh, repartent chez Al Qaeda...
La frontire entre les rebelles en Syrie et les terroristes est ultra mince.

Heureusement les terroristes sont en train d'tre repouss de Syrie et la paix va enfin pouvoir revenir.




> tu parles d'une frontires naturel


Non je parle d'un mur construit par l'homme qui existe dj.
Voil des photos :
THE BORDER - US Mexico Border has the longest separation barrier in the world. Built to keep illegal immigrants and illicit drugs out of the US.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ah ben carrment.
> Alors pour moi Al Qaeda, Daesh, Al Nosra, etc, c'est exactement la mme chose, seuls les noms changent.
> Les terroristes d'Al Nosra, vont chez Daesh, repartent chez Al Qaeda...
> La frontire entre les rebelles en Syrie et les terroristes est ultra mince.


mince... assez pour que les rebelles les aient combattus en tout cas.




> Non je parle d'un mur construit par l'homme qui existe dj.
> Voil des photos :
> THE BORDER - US Mexico Border has the longest separation barrier in the world. Built to keep illegal immigrants and illicit drugs out of the US.


Oui j'ai dlir avec ma frontire naturel, a ne change rien  ce que je voulais dire. Si quelque chose existait dj, Trump n'avait aucune raison d'en faire un des piliers de sa campagne, hormis pour la symbolique de la chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> assez pour que les rebelles les aient combattus en tout cas.


Les "rebelles" et les terroristes luttaient contre l'tat Syrien.
Donc c'est naturel pour eux de faire une alliance.




> Si quelque chose existait dj, Trump n'avait aucune raison d'en faire un des piliers de sa campagne, hormis pour la symbolique de la chose.


Trump veut limiter l'immigration illgal (comme tout les chefs d'tats).
Il pense qu'il est utile de faire un mur.

Nous on peut pas comprendre, nous ne sommes pas tasuniens.
Tout le monde trouve a aussi con que dans Arrested Development ^^


Beaucoup d'tasuniens d'origine "latine" trouvent que c'est bien d'arrter l'immigration illgal.
Parce qu'eux sont venu lgalement, ils ont fait les papiers, ils ont attendu, ils sont en rgle.
Et les clandestins peuvent donner une mauvaise image.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui j'ai dlir avec ma frontire naturel, a ne change rien  ce que je voulais dire. Si quelque chose existait dj, Trump n'avait aucune raison d'en faire un des piliers de sa campagne, hormis pour la symbolique de la chose.


70% du "mur" existerait dj, construit sous Bush et Obama. Ce n'est ni autant fortifi ni aussi massif que Trump ne le rve. Un mur, c'est effectivement avant tout une question de symbolique forte. Historiquement, on sait que cela ne sert jamais  grand chose ( part arrter des marcheurs blancs ?  ::aie:: ). Un mur, a se contourne. 

Pour le reste, prenons Groupe Jihadiste 1 et Groupe Jihadiste 2. Le numro 2 est plus radical que le numro 1, mais partagent les mmes tactiques et la mme ambition, la mme volont d'hgmonie totalitaire ainsi que le got pour le nettoyage ethnique. Groupe Jihadiste 2 est dsign ennemi suprme pour avoir attaqu les mauvaises cibles et avoir eu trop d'ambition. Groupe Jihadiste 1 combat ponctuellement Groupe Jihadiste 2, s'allie parfois selon les circonstances, pour des raisons de rivalit. Groupe Jihadiste 2 est notre adversaire, donc Groupe Jihadiste 1 est notre alli ?

----------


## Charvalos

> Pour le reste, prenons Groupe Jihadiste 1 et Groupe Jihadiste 2. Le numro 2 est plus radical que le numro 1, mais partagent les mmes tactiques et la mme ambition, la mme volont d'hgmonie totalitaire ainsi que le got pour le nettoyage ethnique. Groupe Jihadiste 2 est dsign ennemi suprme pour avoir attaqu les mauvaises cibles et avoir eu trop d'ambition. Groupe Jihadiste 1 combat ponctuellement Groupe Jihadiste 2, s'allie parfois selon les circonstances, pour des raisons de rivalit. Groupe Jihadiste 2 est notre adversaire, donc Groupe Jihadiste 1 est notre alli ?


Vous avez trois heures.

 ::dehors::

----------


## TallyHo

> Alors que c'est entre autre avec l'EI que lafarge a trait. SI pour toi il n'y a aucune diffrence, forcement...


Question subsidiaire : est ce que Lafarge est capable d'entrer en contact et/ou de ngocier seul en face de l'EI ?

Et si on largit la question, comment l'EI a construit des murs et des tunnels que plusieurs journalistes mainstream (donc pas les mchants "complotistes") ont dit qu'ils faisaient des kms et des kms et mme certains qui les ont qualifi de ville souterraine ? Mme question pour les voitures tout-terrain, d'o a sort ? Ces questions et d'autres devront avoir des rponses un jour... Et je pense que a ne va pas faire plaisir du tout quand on les aura...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

La France soutenait Al Nosra,  l'poque c'tait considr rebelle aujourd'hui c'est considr terroriste.
En fait c'tait terroriste depuis le dbut.

Selon la dfinition de terroriste utilis, les rebelles (et les rsistants) sont des terroristes, sauf si ils gagnent, auquel cas ils crivent l'histoire et du coup ce ne sont plus des terroristes.
Les rebelles attaquent un tat lgitimement en place, c'est une dfinition du terrorisme.
Les civils syrien ont plus peur des "rebelles modrs" que de l'tat...




> Mme question pour les voitures tout-terrain, d'o a sort ?


Tiens a me fait penser  un truc, un plombier amricain a vendu son camion, il a t retrouv dans les mains des terroristes :

Plumber sues dealership for $1 million after truck ends up with terrorists

Bon aprs les vhicules US ne sont pas adapt pour rouler au Moyen Orient, il faut apporter des modifications, parce que les conditions sont trs diffrentes.

Les terroristes ont plein de Toyota neuve :
US Officials Ask How ISIS Got So Many Toyota Trucks

----------


## el_slapper

> Question subsidiaire : est ce que Lafarge est capable d'entrer en contact et/ou de ngocier seul en face de l'EI ?(.../...)


Bah, a se sait depuis le dbut. A leur apoge, ils avaient un budget annuel d'un peu plus de deux milliards d'euros, essentiellement par des exportations de ptrole et de produits agricoles via la Turquie. Ils avaient aussi une ou deux raffineries sous la main. Ils ont toujours t trs loin d'avoir les moyen de jouer aux nouveaux Hitler(leur vraie ambition), mais sur une population somme toute limite, deux milliards par an, a leur a permis de financer un gros effort de guerre plus quelques programmes sociaux(si, si, entre deux excutions sommaires et sans jugements, ils ont des programmes sociaux).

Faut bien voir qu'une guerre totale, c'est rarissime. Il y a l'exemple de Wilhelm Canaris, officier de la marine allemande, qui a fait le voyage du Chili en Allemagne en 1916 en passant par le Royaume-Uni, alors qu'il tait activement recherch. A la mme poque, des intermdiaires peu scrupuleux ont organis des changes commerciaux entre l'Allemagne et le R-U, en faisant passer d'un cot du caoutchouc britannique, de l'autre des lunettes de snipe allemandes. Et la guerre contre l'EI, qui qu'on en dise, est loin d'tre aussi totale que la premire guerre mondiale.

Donc, des intermdiaires douteux, des donneurs d'ordre qui ne regardent pas dans le dtail mais pressent leur troupes pour obtenir des rsultats, et aujourd'hui comme hier, on arrive  ce genre de situations. Le commerce libre contourne la plupart des boycotts. Et mme les communistes ont pratiqu, bien plus qu'on le pense. Mon beau-pre Polonais a eu un ZX Spectrum, un C64, puis un IBM PC *avant* la chute du mur de Berlin. Les marchandises passent toujours, mme si pas en grand nombre.

----------


## Grogro

> Question subsidiaire : est ce que Lafarge est capable d'entrer en contact et/ou de ngocier seul en face de l'EI ?
> 
> Et si on largit la question, comment l'EI a construit des murs et des tunnels que plusieurs journalistes mainstream (donc pas les mchants "complotistes") ont dit qu'ils faisaient des kms et des kms et mme certains qui les ont qualifi de ville souterraine ? Mme question pour les voitures tout-terrain, d'o a sort ? Ces questions et d'autres devront avoir des rponses un jour... Et je pense que a ne va pas faire plaisir du tout quand on les aura...


Rponse : Qatar, Arabie Saoudite, Turquie, les autres monarchies du Golfe. Jusqu' ce que ces rgimes prennent conscience du monstre qu'ils ont contribu  crer (avec nous), qui les menace galement  terme, et commencent  paniquer les uns aprs les autres. C'est ainsi qu'il faut voir les turbulences en AS depuis 2015, et je suis certain qu'aucun d'entre eux n'avait anticip la chute de Mossoul mme s'ils rvaient d'enculer le rgime chiite de Al-Maliki. Faire tomber Bachal El-Assad par tous les moyens, oui, dstabiliser la rgion, ils ne l'ont jamais voulu.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de Syrie :
Washington affirme que le sort d'Assad sera dcid par les Syriens

C'est plus logique de demander l'opinion du peuple, plutt que de vouloir absolument faire tomber un gouvernement lgitime...
Dans le droit international c'est illgal de supporter des forces armes pour faire tomber un tat.

----------


## Grogro

Le problme, c'est qu'il n'y a pas UN peuple en Syrie. Les kurdes ne reviendront pas et ils ont mrit leur indpendance (ce qui va faire criser violemment la Turquie). Les sunnites ont t marginaliss voire discrimin par le rgime baasiste pendant 50 ans, puis se sont fait laminer par l'arme syrienne quand ils se sont soulevs. Les druzes se mfient de tout le monde  raison, sauf des israliens qui les protgent. Les chiites, alaouites, chrtiens et autres minorits sont les vritables soutiens du rgime qui les protge d'un gnocide certain par les jihadistes (qu'ils soient de l'EI ou qu'ils soient "rebelles"), et ne se laisseront jamais dominer par la majorit sunnite de plus en plus radicalise. Sans compter que dans les villes domines par l'EI, tu as un nombre inconnu mais trs important d'enfants-soldats  qui on a lav le cerveau. C'est un merdier sans nom.

Edit : sachant que les kurdes aimeraient bien faire main basse sur Raqqa : https://www.lorientlejour.com/articl...-federale.html

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant d'Isral, ce pays soigne les terroristes :
https://youtu.be/dDtD_Ws2Z64

Dans votre commentaire vous dites que sans l'tat syrien actuel, les minorits en Syrie se feraient massacrer et que les rebelles/terroristes utilisent des enfants.
Je ne vois pas comment on ne peut pas tre du ct de l'tat Syrien...

Au bout d'un moment faut arrter de soutenir le terrorisme et arrter l'interventionnisme.
On a peut tre mieux  faire qu'aller foutre la merde loin de chez nous...

De toute faon c'est quasiment fini, la Syrie et ses allis auront bientt dgag tous les terroristes prsent en Syrie.

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne vois pas comment on ne peut pas tre du ct de l'tat Syrien...


Oui je me demande vraiment

----------


## Ryu2000

Je vais dire comme Le Monde et leur Decodex : "Fake News" !

Les terroristes en Syrie ont tu beaucoup plus de civils, les terroristes ont utiliss des mthodes interdite (arme chimique).
Il est possible que l'arme Syrienne ait tu des civils, mais ils n'taient pas la cible. (les terroristes se cachent parfois parmi les civils)
La cible de l'tat Syrien c'tait les terroristes.
Les civils taient cibl par les terroristes.

L'tat Syrien organise mme des vacuations pour viter qu'il y ait trop de morts :
Syrie: les oprations d'vacuation depuis le dbut de la guerre

Vivement que tous les terroristes soient vacu de Syrie et que la paix revienne.
On ne va quand mme pas tre du ct des terroristes...
Vous voulez qu'il arrive la mme chose qu'en Libye ?

----------


## Gunny

> Je vais dire comme Le Monde et leur Decodex : "Fake News" !
> 
> Les terroristes en Syrie ont tu beaucoup plus de civils, les terroristes ont utiliss des mthodes interdite (arme chimique).
> Il est possible que l'arme Syrienne ait tu des civils, mais ils n'taient pas la cible. (les terroristes se cachent parfois parmi les civils)
> La cible de l'tat Syrien c'tait les terroristes.
> Les civils taient cibl par les terroristes.
> 
> L'tat Syrien organise mme des vacuations pour viter qu'il y ait trop de morts :
> Syrie: les oprations d'vacuation depuis le dbut de la guerre
> ...


Fake news ? Srieusement ? On n'est mme plus dans le ngationnisme l, c'est du pur dni de ralit... Ces photos et documents ont fuit en 2014 et viennent directement du rgime, car comme toute dictature qui se respecte, le rgime syrien est tellement bureaucratique qu'il documente en dtail jusqu' ses propres exactions. Et ce n'est qu'un seul lment donn en exemple, il suffit de se baisser pour trouver plus. Je passe sur le discours "si tu n'es pas pour Assad, tu es pour les terroristes et pour la France en guerre" puisque a n'a rien  voir avec ce que j'ai dit (et encore moins avec ce que je pense).
Je commence  croire que ce forum est un portail entre 2 ralits parallles : la tienne et la ntre. Tu n'es pas un mauvais gars, il faut vraiment que tu te rendes compte que ce que tu fais est trs grave.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon alors je reformule : le rgime syrien a excute des terroristes et alors ?
Les nombres ne sont pas norme...
Par rapport aux dgts ralis par les terroristes c'est rien, en tant de guerre c'est normal d'abattre l'ennemi...

L'tat Syrien n'est peut tre pas toujours irrprochable, mais il est beaucoup mieux que les terroristes.
Il y a 1000 fois pire que la Syrie dans le monde, nous sommes alli avec les pires rgimes sur la plante, pourquoi devrions nous tre ennemi avec la Syrie ?
Nous n'avions pas de raison valable d'aider le terrorisme comme nous l'avons fait.

a aurait pu finir comme en Libye, si les allis de la Syrie n'taient pas intervenu.
Vous n'avez qu'a vous dire qu'entre 2 maux il faut choisir le moindre, le gouvernement d'Assad c'est beaucoup mieux que le terrorisme et c'est tout.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui je me demande vraiment


Je n'arrte pas de dnoncer ces arguments motionnels dont la presse abuse car a fausse compltement le dbat.

Ce n'est pas un dni mais le fait de dire que c'est orient... Une guerre n'est pas propre, tu en as autant de l'autre ct. D'ailleurs c'est tonnant que tu ne pointes pas des liens sur les dcapitations, serais tu pour les terroristes ? Je sais que non... C'est juste pour te montrer que c'est facile de sous-entendre et d'orienter selon ses convictions et l'motion plutt que d'essayer de raisonner avec une certaine prise de recul.

Et le pire, c'est qu'on a une pellete d'exemples o certains membres s'empressent de se draper de blanc pour jouer les vertueux en stigmatisant ceux qui essayent de rellement comprendre les vnements (ce qui est forcment politiquement incorrect puisque a s'carte du discours officiel) et, quand les lments commencent  remonter, on s'aperoit que la ralit est autre. On y a eu droit pour La Syrie, Trump, Fillon, Tho, etc...

Ceux qui n'ont pas d'autres arguments que de dire que l'autre est un con n'ont pas envie de dbattre et chercher une certaine vrit au final...

----------


## Grogro

> Oui je me demande vraiment


Ca vous arrive de temps en temps de faire preuve d'esprit critique ?

----------


## souviron34

> Ca vous arrive de temps en temps de faire preuve d'esprit critique ?


Ca fait plus partie du programme  l'cole !!!!

 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> 70% du "mur" existerait dj, construit sous Bush et Obama. Ce n'est ni autant fortifi ni aussi massif que Trump ne le rve. Un mur, c'est effectivement avant tout une question de symbolique forte. Historiquement, on sait que cela ne sert jamais  grand chose ( part arrter des marcheurs blancs ? ). Un mur, a se contourne. 
> 
> Pour le reste, prenons Groupe Jihadiste 1 et Groupe Jihadiste 2. Le numro 2 est plus radical que le numro 1, mais partagent les mmes tactiques et la mme ambition, la mme volont d'hgmonie totalitaire ainsi que le got pour le nettoyage ethnique. Groupe Jihadiste 2 est dsign ennemi suprme pour avoir attaqu les mauvaises cibles et avoir eu trop d'ambition. Groupe Jihadiste 1 combat ponctuellement Groupe Jihadiste 2, s'allie parfois selon les circonstances, pour des raisons de rivalit. Groupe Jihadiste 2 est notre adversaire, donc Groupe Jihadiste 1 est notre alli ?


En Core et en Palestine Isral il y a des murs qui ont fait preuve de la efficacit. Il y a aussi la grande muraille de Chine, mme si la construction fut particulirement longue.
Attention, le mur amricain ne fait que 30% de la frontire pour l'instant, mais un autre 30% a dj budgt sous Obama. Je pensais que cela aurait peut bloquer le flux de drogue et donc asscher les ressources des cartels (et teindre la guerre mexicaine), mais ce n'est pas aussi simple : les produits passent par prt de 200 tunnels (si vous vous souvenez de la scne dans Sicario).

Pour le reste oui videment, mais les tats qui soutiennent les conflits se moquent parfois des bords politiques des rgimes : il le font par intrt. L'Union sovitique a soutenu les gaullistes, la grande Bretagne soutient l'Iran, les USA ont ouvertement soutenu Tawain (pendant longtemps une dictature militaire) et tout ce qui tait anti communiste, etc etc




> La France soutenait Al Nosra,  l'poque c'tait considr rebelle aujourd'hui c'est considr terroriste.
> En fait c'tait terroriste depuis le dbut.
> (...)
> Les terroristes ont plein de Toyota neuve :
> US Officials Ask How ISIS Got So Many Toyota Trucks


Terroriste, c'est une tiquette : Leur agenda n'a pas chang d'un pouce, c'est nous qui avons boug.

C'est Allah qui leur donn, tout comme leurs dizaines de milliers d'uniformes, les jumelles de vision nocturne, etc etc.... quand tu posais la question  l'poque, on ne savait pas quoi te rpondre.




> Ca vous arrive de temps en temps de faire preuve d'esprit critique ?


C'est interdit car un acte hrtique contre rvolutionnaire.

----------


## Gunny

Wow c'est tendu aujourd'hui. Trump a lanc une soixantaine de missiles Tomahawks sur une base syrienne en rponse  la prsume attaque chimique de cette semaine.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualites/20...imique-onu.php

----------


## BenoitM

Mais non Trump est un ami de la Russie ils sont super pote  ::): 

(C'tait de l'ironie par rapport  nos amis complotistes fan de Trump et qui pour Hillary = guerre, Trump = paix)

----------


## el_slapper

> Mais non Trump est un ami de la Russie ils sont super pote


Trump n'est le pote que de son propre ego. Poutine l'a pouss en pensant qu'il serait plus facile  manipuler, et aussi parcequ'il dteste les Clinton, mais il pourrait bien s'en mordre les doigts. Trump est incontrlable, et il commence  comprendre - et apprcier, tel un enfant qui goute son premier tour en mange - l'tendue de son pouvoir - mme si heureusement l'incomptence du congrs l'a stopp sur un certain nombre de points.

(NB : je ne sais pas si tu parles au premier ou au second degr. J'ai essay de faire une rponse qui s'applique aux deux cas).

----------


## GPPro

> Trump n'est le pote que de son propre ego. Poutine l'a pouss en pensant qu'il serait plus facile  manipuler, et aussi parcequ'il dteste les Clinton, mais il pourrait bien s'en mordre les doigts. Trump est incontrlable, et il commence  comprendre - et apprcier, tel un enfant qui goute son premier tour en mange - l'tendue de son pouvoir - mme si heureusement l'incomptence du congrs l'a stopp sur un certain nombre de points.
> 
> (NB : je ne sais pas si tu parles au premier ou au second degr. J'ai essay de faire une rponse qui s'applique aux deux cas).


Il est possible que ce soit bien plus tordu que a. Il sort pas mal de choses en ce moment sur les connexions avres entre l'quipe de Trump et la Russie (apparemment le FBI, la CIA taient au courant avant l'lection...). De l  ce que la Syrie servent de leurre pour dire "regardez finalement on n'est pas si copains que a", il n'y  a qu'un pas que perso je franchirais allgrement.

----------


## behe

> (C'tait de l'ironie par rapport  nos amis complotistes fan de Trump et qui pour Hillary = guerre, Trump = paix)


J'ai eu la mme pense quand j'ai lu la news.
Si tu rajoutes les dclarations de Trump sur la Core du Nord, il a l'air d' tre encore plus port sur la guerre que ses prdcesseurs (il a fallu combien de temps  Obama pour se passer de l'accord du congrs et dclencher une frappe militaire?).

----------


## Ryu2000

Les relations entre la Russie et les USA sont plus cordiale avec Trump en tant que prsident qu'elles ne seraient avec Hillary en tant que prsident.
Et ce serait cool que la Russie s'entende avec les USA. (ce serait encore plus cool si la France pouvait s'entendre avec la Russie)
Vous semblez tous regretter le temps de la guerre froide, c'est bizarre...
a vous gne quand le prsident US essaie d'avoir une bonne relation avec le prsident Russe, mais a ne vous gne pas quand le prsident franais essaie d'avoir une bonne relation avec le prsident US.
Alors qu'a aucun moment les USA c'est mieux que la Russie, il y a un 2 poids 2 mesures un peu gnant...

Le truc que vous ne prenez jamais en compte, c'est qu'un prsident c'est pas un mec qui a tout le pouvoir, qui fait ce qu'il veut et qui se dmerde tout seul.
Trump a voulu faire passer 2 des projets qu'il avait promis lors de sa campagne et il a t bloqu les 2 fois.
Ensuite il doit y avoir plein de conseillers en place qui le manipulent pour qu'il suive les ordres de l'tat profond.
JFK a essay de ne pas suivre l'tat profond et on sait comment a a fini...

 la base Hillary tait beaucoup plus va t'en guerre que Trump.
Elle a menac des grosses puissances par exemple.
Mais bon quand t'es prsident des USA t'es oblig de faire la guerre, c'est comme a que le pays tourne...
Tiens d'ailleurs a me rappelle le premier film de Michael Moore "Canadian Bacon" avec John Candy (Rasta Rocket).
Si je me rappel bien :
Dans ce film les USA ne sont plus en guerre => les usines de fabrication d'armes ferment => les nouveaux chmeurs dpriment => ils essaient de dmarrer une guerre avec le Canada pour relancer l'conomie.

----------


## Grogro

> De l  ce que la Syrie servent de leurre pour dire "regardez finalement on n'est pas si copains que a", il n'y  a qu'un pas que perso je franchirais allgrement.


Ou plus simplement, Trump est compltement instable et imprvisible et n'en fait qu' sa tte sans couter personne. C'est l'explication la plus basique, et en soi ce n'est pas neuf. Ce profil psychologique de Trump, on le connaissait dj. Et c'est ce qui le rend d'autant plus dangereux. Surtout quand Fox News et Breitbart ont remplac les conseillers prsidentiels.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le profil psychologique d'Hillary tait tellement mieux...
Les tasuniens ont lu le moins tar des 2.

----------


## BenoitM

Aww 4 secondes de video

Oui je sais elle en fait 16 mais on montre 2x fois la mme scne et la premire est visionner 2x sous deux cameras diffrentes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aww 4 secondes de video


Non mais ya des tonnes d'autres vidences...
Cherch un peu, vous allez dire que c'est des complotismes qui montent ce genre de vido et qu'il est tout  fait sain d'avoir ce genre de spasme...

Les vidos comme a sont un peu pourri, mais il y a des images relles quand mme :



J'avais dj post celle la (presque 6 000 000 de vues) :



Aprs vous allez dire que c'est pas gentil d'attaquer des personnes malades comme Hillary...

----------


## BenoitM

Aww en version longue.
La mme robe, les mme personne, ...
Tu as pas encore 25 versions de la mme scne?


Aww oui on nous a menti pour le WTC il y a eu 55 avions et 55 tours qui ont t dtruites le jour du 11 septembre
Je les ai compt, et encore je regardais qu'une seul chaine de TV...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Tellement minable d'utiliser ce genre de vido pour discrditer les gens.
On va te braquer une camra sur toi pendant 3 mois et on verra si t'as pas une tte suspecte....

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est pas vrai il n'y a pas qu'un seul vnement.



Enfin bref, je m'en fous, si vous pensez qu'Hillary Clinton a toujours eu une sant mentale parfaite vous tes libre.
Peu importe...
Le prsident des US  peu de pouvoir au final et que ce soit Hillary ou Trump, les US ont besoin d'une guerre donc il y aura une guerre.

----------


## Grogro

Dsolant de manichisme caricatural...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

On a rien dit sur la sant mentale d'Hillary Clinton, si a se trouve elle a un rel handicap. Ce qui ne va pas c'est ta faon de discrditer les gens digne d'une cour de maternelle (pour pas dire pire).

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai plutt l'impression que vous tes tous dans la mme cour avec une bande de gamins qui s'acharnent sur la tte de turc...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> J'ai plutt l'impression que vous tes tous dans la mme cour avec une bande de gamins qui s'acharnent sur la tte de turc...


Tu fais rfrence  qui en parlant de tte de turc? 
Si c'est Ryu, je me suis permis de mnerver un peu car en regardant les quelques derniers postes j'ai vu quelqu'un poster des vidos pour se foutre de la gueule d'une politique et essayant srieusement de la discrditer par ce biais. Procd que je trouve totalement amoral. a constitue mon premier accrochage avec lui on peut pas vraiment dire que j'en fais une tte de turcs.

Si tu parle d'Hillary c'est pas parceque j'ai dis qu'elle avait peut tre un handicap que je me moque d'elle. Ya rien de drole  a.

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai plutt l'impression que vous tes tous dans la mme cour avec une bande de gamins qui s'acharnent sur la tte de turc...


Ca ne te viendrait pas  l'esprit que le problme, c'est ta suffisance et les dlires de ton petit frre Ryu sous acide ?

----------


## TallyHo

Le problme est surtout la "dream team" qui pense tenir le forum  sa botte et qui colle des tiquettes  tout le monde ou qui dnigre rgulirement les contradicteurs.

----------


## behe

> Le prsident des US  peu de pouvoir au final et que ce soit Hillary ou Trump, les US ont besoin d'une guerre donc il y aura une guerre.


Et encore un virage. Il y a un mois tu nous sors que Trump sortira des guerres et c'est pour a qu'il est mieux de Clinton. Et maintenant il sert  rien .... 
Vous tes combien sur ce compte? C'est pas possible de se contredire d'un jour  l'autre aussi souvent, ou il faut consulter en urgence.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et encore un virage. Il y a un mois tu nous sors que Trump sortira des guerres et c'est pour a qu'il est mieux de Clinton. Et maintenant il sert  rien ....
> Vous tes combien sur ce compte? C'est pas possible de se contredire d'un jour  l'autre aussi souvent, ou il faut consulter en urgence.


Ha d'accord... Quand l'opinion volue, on est bon pour la psychiatrisation... On devrait tous prendre RDV  ce moment l, on aura peut-tre un tarif de groupe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a un mois tu nous sors que Trump sortira des guerres et c'est pour a qu'il est mieux de Clinton.


Alors en ralit, si vous retrouvez l'ensemble de mes propos vous verrez que j'ai toujours dis qu'un prsident n'a absolument pas le contrle total, il ne gouverne pas tant que a en ralit...
J'ai toujours dis que Trump ne pourra pas faire tout ce qu'il essaiera de faire (et d'ailleurs l'histoire ma donn raison, puisqu'on l'a bloqu dj 2 fois).

L on voit qu'il s'est fait retourner au sujet de la guerre...
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'Hillary tait plus direct, elle menaait des grosses puissances, elle montrait qu'elle avait envie de guerre.
Alors que Trump au contraire, voulait sincrement arrter d'intervenir.
Aujourd'hui il a t retourn, parce que le vrai pouvoir n'est pas dtenu par le prsident.
Quand un prsident dplat  ceux qui ont le pouvoir il finit assassin.

Les rcentes dclarations de Trump au sujet de la Syrie sont  l'oppos des dclarations qu'il avait avant d'tre lu.
Ce sont mme devenu des Meme sur internet.

Par contre depuis qu'il a bombard la Syrie, il est soudainement devenu frquentable pour tout ceux qui lui crachait dessus (le gouvernement franais y compris).

----------


## Grogro

Grille intressante dont on a dj parl. Statistiquement, cela reste toutefois plus que douteux, voire franchement manipulatoire.

----------


## Grogro

Trump ouvre les hostilits de la guerre commerciale avec le Canada : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...e-de-trump.php

Ou disons plutt qu'il a cess les faux semblants des administrations prcdentes depuis l'ALENA.

----------


## behe

Il a l'air de plus en plus sain d'esprit.

----------


## TallyHo

D'un autre ct, c'tait la stratgie de Clinton de le faire passer pour fou (mails de wikileaks). Il faudrait voir si les mdias qui relancent a sont dmocrates ou pas.

Et pour son interview inintelligible, j'ai envie de dire qu'il manie mal la langue de bois. En gnral, quand tu coutes un politicien, tu n'en sais pas plus  la fin de son discours. Il y a un membre qui avait post un gnrateur de discours, c'tait pas mal  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

Aprs, a peut tre parfaitement un genre qu'il se donne pour se mettre  niveau de son lectorat. Comme Sarkozy, mais en plus gratin encore. Ca n'est pas plus rassurant, comme hypothse.

----------


## Grogro

Les magouilles de l'Etat profond contre le prsident le plus incroyablement stupide de l'histoire avancent  grand pas : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/monde...es-sauter.html

Plus de dtails dans les mdias ricains : https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/16/w...ce-russia.html

Cocasserie supplmentaire, deux articles amusants de la presse dmocrate : 
http://www.slate.fr/story/145662/dis...ors_picks=true
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/15/o...f=opinion&_r=0

C'est un peu ridicule la faon dont ils se prparent pour grer Trump, a dit une source  Foreign Policy. C'est comme s'ils se prparaient  grer un enfant quelqu'un de capricieux qui a une capacit de concentration trs limite, et qui ne connat pas l'OTAN et ne s'intresse pas aux questions de fond. Ils sont en train de paniquer.

Enfin un prsident  l'image de l'Amrique contemporaine.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> qui ne connat pas l'OTAN


Depuis la chute de l'URSS l'OTAN n'a plus de raison d'exister.
De toute faon a n'a jamais fait viter la moindre guerre...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> De toute faon a n'a jamais fait viter la moindre guerre...


a n'a jamais t son but, en mme temps.

----------


## BenoitM

A part en vivant dans un univers parallle c'est impossible  dire  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> a n'a jamais t son but, en mme temps.


Ben si quand mme. Faire contrepoids au pacte de Varsovie et viter une troisime guerre mondiale en Europe qui aurait t un affrontement direct entre cainris et sovitiques. On peut dire que a a march pendant 40 ans. Maintenant, il est clair que l'OTAN aurait du se dissoudre d'elle-mme en 1991.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump est en Isral, il doit tre super respect l-bas.
Par Bibi Netanyahu et sa bande...

Les mdias disent que la relation entre Obama et Netanyahu n'tait pas toujours top...
Ils sont difficile les israliens...
Pendant 8 ans Obama a fait ce qu'Isral lui a demand, et en Dcembre 2016 il ne stop pas une loi et toute de suite il est considr comme un anti isralien...
Obamas refusal to veto anti-Israel U.N. vote ranked most anti-Semitic incident of 2016
ONU : pourquoi Obama a "lch" Isral

En plus la loi en question ne change rien du tout.
Isral continue d'tre dans l'illgalit comme c'est le cas depuis le dbut...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Trump est en Isral, il doit tre super respect l-bas.
> Par Bibi Netanyahu et sa bande...


Oh, je ne sais pas trop... Trump, c'est quand mme le gugusse qui a donn aux russes, notamment, des renseignements soumis par les services de renseignement israeliens.. dvoilant au passage jusqu'o ils sont infltrs, et comment ils oprent. C'est pas certain que a les ait rendus trs joyeux  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

Les mdias ont beaucoup glos des 110 milliards de contrats ramens par Trump de Riyad. Sans, bien entendu, faire preuve de la moindre vrification (c'est plus compliqu que de paraphraser des dpches AFP/Reuters). C'tait donc vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir fum : https://www.businessinsider.com.au/i...ke-news-2017-6

----------


## survivals

> Les mdias ont beaucoup glos des 110 milliards de contrats ramens par Trump de Riyad. Sans, bien entendu, faire preuve de la moindre vrification (c'est plus compliqu que de paraphraser des dpches AFP/Reuters). C'tait donc vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir fum : https://www.businessinsider.com.au/i...ke-news-2017-6


Oui a me rappel le voyage de Sarkozy en Libye soit disant pour vendre des Rafales  Khadafi, Khadafi ayant dj slectionn les Mig Russe.

----------


## Grogro

Un nouveau coup de provoc' contre Trump : https://www.challenges.fr/politique/...-france_478867

C'est bien, mais encore faudra-t-il accepter de financer de nouveau la recherche fondamentale en France, et ouvrir un nombre considrable de postes et les structures qui vont avec.

----------


## TallyHo

En voila un qui ne manque pas d'humour pour lancer un sujet srieux  ::): 




> Un lu amricain a prsent lundi une proposition de loi surnomme "covfefe", du nom d'une mystrieuse expression utilise par Donald Trump dans un tweet devenu clbre, pour archiver justement tous les crits du prsident amricain sur les rseaux sociaux.
> 
> Mike Quigley, lu de l'Etat de l'Illinois  la chambre des Reprsentants, a dpos un texte intitul "Communications Over Various Feeds Electronically for Engagement" ou "COVFEFE", selon un communiqu.
> 
> "L'utilisation frquente et sans filtre par le prsident Trump de son compte personnel Twitter comme un moyen de communication officielle est sans prcdent", explique l'lu dmocrate.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...oi-covfefe.php

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un peu dmoralisant de voir  quel point le niveau de la politique et du journalisme ce sont effondr.
Obama faisait des blagues, il ressemblait plus  un acteur ou un comdien de stand up qu' un prsident.
Trump raconte des conneries sur Twitter.
Macron est un paquet de lessive. 

Les journalistes suivent  fond le Twitter de Trump en priant pour tomber sur une erreur.
La moindre faute de frappe prend des proportions gigantesque...

Avant c'tait un minimum charismatique un prsident et a faisait srieux.
Des gars comme Mitterand, De Gaulle, mme Chirac avaient de la prestance.

Et aujourd'hui il y a des prsidents qui tweetent depuis leur smartphone...

----------


## virginieh

Macron il a de la prestance, il a fait un super discours quand Trump a annonc que les USA allaient sortir de l'accord de paris.
Puis aprs il a pris un Falcon pour aller voter.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Macron il a de la prestance, il a fait un super discours quand Trump a annonc que les USA allaient sortir de l'accord de paris.
> Puis aprs il a pris un Falcon pour aller voter.





> Pas facile en voiture ou en train
> 
> Pour sa dfense, Orradour-sur-Glane - Le Touquet-sur-Plage se fait difficilement train. La gare la plus proche est  Limoges, 23 km  lOuest. Puis, il faut compter ensuite, au mieux, prs de 7h de trajet. En voiture, cest  peine mieux : Google Maps table sur 6h de trajet.


source : http://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/20...nautes-twitter

c'est quand mme le prsident, il a pas t lu pour passer son temps sur un vlo  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron il a de la prestance, il a fait un super discours quand Trump a annonc que les USA allaient sortir de l'accord de paris.


Il a la prestance d'un paquet de lessive.
Macron c'est un produit cr en laboratoire.

Les mdias taient  fond "Regardez le petit Macron tout mignon, il parle anglais moins mal que les autres prsidents franais".
Il y a eu plein d'articles sur "Make our planet great again", comme si c'tait un super slogan...

C'est pas ce type d'accord qui va sauver notre plante.
C'est plus de la politique c'est du spectacle.

----------


## virginieh

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie

Sinon tu aurais pu lire la 2eme phrase aussi

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon tu aurais pu lire la 2eme phrase aussi


J'avais trs bien compris, mais je souhaitais en rajouter tout de mme.

Bon cela dit c'est redondant tout le monde critique Macron, du coup a sert  rien d'en rajouter...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie
> 
> Sinon tu aurais pu lire la 2eme phrase aussi


Ryu2000 ne lis pas vraiment les messages des gens, il vient faire sa propagande uniquement.

----------


## halaster08

> Pas facile en voiture ou en train
> 
> Pour sa dfense, Orradour-sur-Glane - Le Touquet-sur-Plage se fait difficilement train. La gare la plus proche est  Limoges, 23 km  lOuest. Puis, il faut compter ensuite, au mieux, prs de 7h de trajet. En voiture, cest  peine mieux : Google Maps table sur 6h de trajet.


Il aurait aussi pu voter par procuration, mais non le prsident qui vote "comme tout le monde" a fait de joli photo en une des journaux, donc a justifie bien le voyage en falcon...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Macron il a de la prestance, il a fait un super discours quand Trump a annonc que les USA allaient sortir de l'accord de paris.
> Puis aprs il a pris un Falcon pour aller voter.


Dommage qu'il zozote toujours. 
Mais faire de la pub pour les Falcons, c'est patriotique car cela fait rentrer des devises. Il aurait du y aller en chariot  bufs ?

----------


## survivals

> Dommage qu'il zozote toujours. 
> Mais faire de la pub pour les Falcons, c'est patriotique car cela fait rentrer des devises. Il aurait du y aller en chariot  bufs ?


Il avait qu' emprunter la voiture lectrique de Hulot ?
Ou prendre un vol normal ?
Ou prendre le train ?

Ou fermer a gueule en parlant d'cologie ?

Quand mme pour les voyages interne  la France, il y a moyen de prvoir, et c'est pas comme si la date des lections tait pas fix  l'avance.

Enfin au moins il prend celui qui lui est affect par la France et pas un avion lou  un "ami".

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il avait qu' emprunter la voiture lectrique de Hulot ?
> Ou prendre un vol normal ?
> Ou prendre le train ?
> 
> Ou fermer a gueule en parlant d'cologie ?
> 
> Quand mme pour les voyages interne  la France, il y a moyen de prvoir, et c'est pas comme si la date des lections tait pas fix  l'avance.
> 
> Enfin au moins il prend celui qui lui est affect par la France et pas un avion lou  un "ami".


Les voitures lectriques ne sont pas moins polluantes que les autres, c'est polluant de fabriquer des batteries lectriques au lithium qui en plus ne sont pas recycles  ::lol:: 
Il pourrait prendre un vol normal sauf qu'il y a trop (160) d'aroports en France
Oui, il pourrait prendre le TGV jusqu' Angoulme, puis un taxi Uber ou faire du stop.

Mais c'est un VIP quand mme, prsident de la 6eme puissance mondiale. Donc soyons srieux.

En ce qui concerne le rchauffement changement climatique, ce n'est que de la com digne de l'Express. 
Je ne pense pas qu'il y croit, et il doit tre encore plus cynique que Lonardo di Caprio avec son jet priv et son yacht de luxe.

Le but, c'est de rpliquer du tac au tac  Trump... qui n'a pas du aimer cette histoire de poignet de main avec un freluquet  ::lol::  
Bref, des enfantillages

----------


## Ryu2000

'Merica ♪♫♪ 
Etats-Unis: un militant de gauche et anti-Trump auteur de la fusillade contre des lus

----------


## Ryu2000

La Core du Nord compare Trump  Hitler



> Le "principe de lAmrique dabord" vise la domination mondiale au travers de moyens militaires, comme ce fut le cas pour le concept doccupation mondiale de Hitler , avance lagence. Donald Trump  suit la politique dictatoriale de Hitler  visant  diviser le monde en deux catgories,  les amis et les ennemis  afin de justifier la  suppression  de ces derniers, ajoute lagence.


Je pense que les USA veulent dominer le monde et c'est dj un peu le cas depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale.
Mais par contre le slogan "American First" a peut vouloir dire "on arrte d'intervenir partout dans le monde et on s'occupe de nous".
a peut tre un truc sain comme le protectionnisme, mais les USA d'habitude sont plutt mondialiste...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais par contre le slogan "American First" a peut vouloir dire "on arrte d'intervenir partout dans le monde et on s'occupe de nous".
> a peut tre un truc sain comme le protectionnisme, mais les USA d'habitude sont plutt mondialiste...


Moi j'y vois plus un "Avec nous ou contre nous, ho, et achetez nos produits (par contre vous pouvez vous brosser pour qu'on importe vos trucs)". Du coup, non, c'est pas "sain", comme position, surtout dans un monde globalis. Surtout que a risque de poser pas mal de soucis en interne : d'un cot tu vas avoir le redneck conservateur de base qui va tre super content (alors que a ne va strictement rien changer  sa vie), et de l'autre, tu vas avoir toute une partie de la population, ouverte sur le reste du monde, qui elle va se sentir floue. Du coup, a pourrait pter, surtout si le reste du monde dcide de boycotter les produits amricains.

Faut voir la dose de protectionnisme qu'ils veulent mettre en place exactement, mais trangement vu les gugusses au pouvoir, je sens que c'est pas du lger. Ni du intelligent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi j'y vois plus un "Avec nous ou contre nous, ho, et achetez nos produits (par contre vous pouvez vous brosser pour qu'on importe vos trucs)".


En fait les USA ont besoin de passer par la Chine.

Mais sur certains trucs, les USA arrivent  mettre une taxe et c'est cool :
Combien les tats-Unis et l'Europe prennent-ils de droits de douane sur l'acier chinois ?



> *500% de taxes sur lacier chinois aux tats-Unis, 20% seulement en Europe, cest vrai ou cest faux ?*
> 
> Cest vrai. La diffrence est norme et elle illustre *limpuissance de lEurope  de dfendre* quand des intrts divergents la paralysent.





> Du coup, non, c'est pas "sain", comme position, surtout dans un monde globalis.


Ben si le protectionnisme c'est sain, dire "je produit a donc j'vite de trop en importer" c'est cool.




> d'un cot tu vas avoir le redneck conservateur de base qui va tre super content (alors que a ne va strictement rien changer  sa vie)


Dans le programme de Trump il y a plein de promesses cool, comme le renouvellement des infrastructures (qui sont catastrophiques aux USA).
Des usines devraient revenir aux USA.
Bon aprs ils vont aussi faire du gaz de Schiste...
Ils disent que la technologie est plus propre aujourd'hui mais j'y crois pas des masses...




> Du coup, a pourrait pter, surtout si le reste du monde dcide de boycotter les produits amricains.


Ahahaha ^^
Boycotter les produits amricains (si seulement) ! lol.
Avec le CETA a ne risque pas d'arriver...

a ptera moins vite que si Hillary tait au pouvoir, parce qu'elle est belliqueuse...
Si le monde pouvait se lguer contre les USA je serai ultra heureux, mais faut pas rver non plus...
a reste la premire puissance militaire, de surveillance et de propagande.




> vu les gugusses au pouvoir, je sens que c'est pas du lger. Ni du intelligent.


C'est un peu les mmes que sous Obama, tout ne change pas...
100% des gens qui avaient des responsabilits non pas t renouvel.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Dans le programme de Trump il y a plein de promesses cool, comme le renouvellement des infrastructures (qui sont catastrophiques aux USA).
> Des usines devraient revenir aux USA.
> Bon aprs ils vont aussi faire du gaz de Schiste...
> Ils disent que la technologie est plus propre aujourd'hui mais j'y crois pas des masses...


Et il compte s'en occuper quand, au lieu de faire le pitre avec des dcrets anti-musulman, sa grande muraille du Mexique et autre btises  manger du foin ? Non parce que pour les grands travaux, il a rien lanc, pour le retour des usines, ben  part les 2 ou 3 relocalisations / retours absolument pas dus  son arrive au pouvoir mais du  des planifications  long terme des CA des constructeurs automobile (vu que c'est eux qui taient viss principalement) - et on va passer sur la dloc de la Fiesta en Chine, hein ?-, on n'a encore rien eu d'annonc.




> C'est un peu les mmes que sous Obama, tout ne change pas...
> 100% des gens qui avaient des responsabilits non pas t renouvel.


C'est quand mme le pitre de la maison blanche qui a assembl le plus gros club de milliardaires tellement conservateurs qu'ils sentent le formol au sein de son gouvernement, hein. Donc dsol, mais s'ils arrivent  mettre un protectionnisme en place, a ne sera absolument pas rflchi  long terme.

M'enfin bon, comme d'hab, les conservateurs foutent le bordel, et quand les dmocrates reviendont au pouvoir, ils devront  nouveau recoller les morceaux. Rien de neuf sous le soleil  le niveau (sauf que pour le coup ils ont lu prsident un sacr cas)

----------


## BenoitM

> pour le retour des usines, ben  part les 2 ou 3 relocalisations / retours absolument pas dus  son arrive au pouvoir mais du  des planifications  long terme des CA des constructeurs automobile (vu que c'est eux qui taient viss principalement) - et on va passer sur la dloc de la Fiesta en Chine, hein ?-, on n'a encore rien eu d'annonc.


Ah ben non il a russi Ford ne dlocalise plus au Mexique mais en Chine c'est compltement diffrent   ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> des dcrets anti-musulman


En fait les mdias vous ont menti, le dcret qui instaurait un temps de latence pour les gens de 7 pays viennent aux USA n'avait rien  voir avec l'islam, d'ailleurs les plus gros pays musulmans taient toujours autoriss  venir...
La liste des pays avait t fait par le gouvernement Obama.
Et si je me rappelle bien, c'tait parce qu'il tait difficile de faire des contrles sur les gens provenant de ces destinations, mais c'est rgl maintenant.




> sa grande muraille du Mexique


Il y a dj un mur entre les USA et le Mexique, il veut juste l'amliorer.
C'est bien a va faire travailler des gens.
Le truc con c'est qu'une entreprise franco suisse aurait pu participer, mais elle a subit trop de pression et elle a abandonn je crois.




> part les 2 ou 3 relocalisations / retours absolument pas dus  son arrive


En tout cas il essaie de dissuader les entreprises de faire fabriquer  l'tranger, ce qui est trs louable.
Usines dlocalises au Mexique : aprs Ford et General Motors, Trump menace... Toyota
_PAS QUESTION! Construisez des usines aux Etats-Unis ou payez d'importantes taxes  la frontire_

Aprs ngociations avec Trump, une entreprise amricaine renonce  dlocaliser 1.000 emplois
_Donald Trump tiendra-t-il ses promesses sur l'emploi aux Etats-Unis? Un groupe manufacturier amricain, qui prvoyait de dlocaliser 1.400 emplois au Mexique, a en tout cas annonc mardi qu'il allait en prserver un millier dans le pays grce au prsident lu._

*Bon aprs a marche pas  tout les coups...* Quelque part les grosses multinationales sont plus puissantes que l'tat amricain.




> M'enfin bon, comme d'hab, les conservateurs foutent le bordel, et quand les dmocrates reviendont au pouvoir, ils devront  nouveau recoller les morceaux.


Ouais bof...
Il y a pas tellement de diffrences entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains, Bush et Obama c'tait la mme chose. (Comme il n'y a pas de diffrence entre PS et UMP, et d'ailleurs maintenant avec Macron c'est l'alliance des deux. Faire croire  une alternance c'est une belle faon de se foutre de la gueule du peuple, c'est cool que Macron dise que Gauche et Droite n'existent pas)
Trump n'est pas aim par les rpublicains.
Il fait parti de rien du tout.
Personne l'attendait l mais il a battu ses adversaire un par un.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En fait les mdias vous ont menti, le dcret qui instaurait un temps de latence pour les gens de 7 pays viennent aux USA n'avait rien  voir avec l'islam, d'ailleurs les plus gros pays musulmans taient toujours autoriss  venir...


Les "gros" pays en question tant aussi les plus gros clients des entreprises amricaines, notamment des entreprises d'armement, c'est assez logique, hein. Il a juste voulu exclure les pays qui n'achtent pas chez lui et qui sont les plus musulmans. 




> Il y a dj un mur entre les USA et le Mexique, il veut juste l'amliorer.
> C'est bien a va faire travailler des gens.


Et claquer du pognon dans le vent, parce que sa Grande Muraille du Mexique ne va avoir strictement aucun effet sur les trafics et l'immigration. S'il le fait construire un jour.




> Il y a pas tellement de diffrences entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains, Bush et Obama c'tait la mme chose.


Objection ! D'un cot on a un type intelligent, qui a mm tent de lancer une assurance maladie pour les pauvres de son pays, et de l'autre on a un mou du cerveau incomptent. C'est pas pareil. 




> Trump n'est pas aim par les rpublicains.


Il n'est mme pas aim de la majorit de ses administrs, hein. Je pense qu'il n'y a que lui a s'apprcier, en fait.

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense qu'il n'y a que lui a s'apprcier, en fait.


Non, y'a ryu aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'est mme pas aim de la majorit de ses administrs, hein. Je pense qu'il n'y a que lui a s'apprcier, en fait.


Il n'est mme pas aim par le reste du gouvernement, ni mme par sa famille.
Il se fait marcher dessus par tout le monde...

Donc arrter de dire que c'est un terrible prsident qui ne fera que de la merde, il n'a pas le pouvoir absolu, on ne le laisse pas faire ce qu'il veut, il est oblig de faire des compromis de tous les cts.
Il ne sera ni pire ni meilleur que Bush et Obama au final...

Donald Trump  Paris le 14 juillet pour clbrer  les solides liens damiti  avec la France



> Il a dit  yes . Le prsident amricain Donald Trump, accompagn de son pouse Mlania, viendra  Paris le 14 juillet,  linvitation dEmmanuel Macron, pour assister au dfil sur les Champs-Elyses. *Des troupes amricaines doivent sy produire aux cts des militaires franais*,  loccasion du centenaire de lentre en guerre des Etats-Unis. Linvitation, lance dans le cadre protocolaire des commmorations, avait t faite le 25 mai lors du sommet de lOtan  Bruxelles, mais tait reste lettre morte.


Cette anne exceptionnellement j'ai envie d'tre d'accord avec Eva Joly :
Eva Joly propose la suppression du dfil militaire du 14-Juillet

J'ai pas envie de voir des troupes amricaines au cts de troupes franaises...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les tats-Unis tendent les restrictions sur l'immigration  trois nouveaux pays



> En janvier, Donald Trump dcidait d'interdire le territoire amricain aux ressortissants de six tats musulmans, afin de prvenir d'ventuels risques terroristes. Le Tchad, la Core du Nord et le Venezuela viennent d'tre ajouts  cette liste.


a y est !
Enfin les mdias vont arrter dappeler a "Muslim Ban" !




> Ce fut l'une des premires dcisions de Donald Trump aprs son entre en fonction: restreindre les conditions d'accs au territoire amricains pour les ressortissants de six pays jugs peu srs. Huit mois plus tard, un nouveau dcret vient confirmer ces mesures pour cinq des six pays initiaux (Iran, Libye, Syrie, Somalie et Ymen) et les tend  trois nouveaux: la Core du Nord, le Venezuela et le Tchad. *Le Soudan est le seul  sortir de cette liste noire, rcompens pour sa bonne coopration*.


Il suffit de cooprer avec les USA et on sort de la liste.

----------


## Gunny

Trump : "Dornavant, n'auront plus le droit de visiter les USA : les musulmans et les coiffeurs !"
La Presse : "Pourquoi les coiffeurs ?"
Trump (chuchotant  Steve Bannon) : "Je t'avais dit que personne dirait rien pour les musulmans"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump : "Dornavant, n'auront plus le droit de visiter les USA : les musulmans et les coiffeurs !"


Sauf que ce n'est absolument pas a.
Les plus gros pays musulmans n'taient pas dans la liste (liste qui a t fait par l'quipe d'Obama).
Certains pays dans la liste n'taient mme pas musulman.

C'est juste une histoire de renseignement.

----------


## GPPro

Sinon ils se passent des choses intressantes en ce moment concernant les relations entre Trump et certains sportifs (NBA, NFL). Le raciste a bel et bien fait tomb le masque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon ils se passent des choses intressantes en ce moment concernant les relations entre Trump et certains sportifs (NBA, NFL).


J'ai regard vite fait et apparemment ce serait juste Trump qui a dit sur Twitter que les sportifs devraient respecter l'hymne et le drapeau amricain.
En France on a eu les mmes histoires, les gens n'taient pas content que les sportifs ne chantaient pas la marseillaise.
Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le racisme...

Juste parce qu'un joueur avait refus de se lever pendant l'hymne une fois...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai regard vite fait et apparemment ce serait juste Trump qui a dit sur Twitter que les sportifs devraient respecter l'hymne et le drapeau amricain.


LuL, arrte de regarder "vite fait", t'as encore rien pig...  ::ptdr:: 

Et donc, il leur demande de respecter le drapeau en les traitant de "fils de p*tes" ? C'est vrai qu'il est tellement respectueux lui-mme que a donne envie de l'couter...  ::aie::  

Et puis bon, chanter l'hymne national quand c'est un match avec l'quipe du pays,  la limite je comprends, mais l c'est des matchs de saisons tout  fait normaux, c'est comme si tu demandais  toutes les quipes de tous les sports de chanter l'hymne avant chaque match, faut pas charrier, et il y a effectivement l'aspect contestataire du mouvement  la base, ce n'est pas qu'ils ne respectent pas l'hymne, ils le font exprs pour dnoncer / protester...

----------


## Charvalos

Le problme, c'est surtout que ceux qui ont fait en premier, c'tait pour protester contre les attaques de police  l'encontre des Noirs et c'est devenu le symbole. Et bien sr, cela ne plait pas  Trump et compagnie.

----------


## Lucio_

> J'ai regard vite fait et apparemment ce serait juste Trump qui a dit sur Twitter que les sportifs devraient respecter l'hymne et le drapeau amricain.
> En France on a eu les mmes histoires, les gens n'taient pas content que les sportifs ne chantaient pas la marseillaise.
> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le racisme...
> 
> Juste parce qu'un joueur avait refus de se lever pendant l'hymne une fois...


Le racisme c'est quand tu es mesur avec ceux qui manifestent pour et que tu ne l'es pas avec ceux qui manifestent contre.

Et c'est ce qui fait la difference avec les sportifs qui ne chantaient pas la marseillaise, combien le faisaient pour protester contre quelque chose?

----------


## Grogro

> Sinon ils se passent des choses intressantes en ce moment concernant les relations entre Trump et certains sportifs (NBA, NFL). Le raciste a bel et bien fait tomb le masque.


Heu parce que Trump avait un masque ? Raciste, misogyne, n'aimant ni les noirs, ni les latinos, ni les musulmans, ni les franais, il a toujours t dcomplex jusqu' la caricature hein. C'est pas un prsident de tl-ralit pour rien.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc, il leur demande de respecter le drapeau en les traitant de "fils de p*tes" ?


J'ai pas vu de tweet comme a, mais a ne me choquerait pas, c'est tasuniens quoi... (America Fuck Yeah)
Obama faisait bien des sketchs.





> Et puis bon, chanter l'hymne national quand c'est un match avec l'quipe du pays,  la limite je comprends, mais l c'est des matchs de saisons tout  fait normaux


Non mais l il fallait juste rester debout et ne pas sasseoir.




> Le problme, c'est surtout que ceux qui ont fait en premier, c'tait pour protester contre les attaques de police  l'encontre des Noirs et c'est devenu le symbole.


Ah ben a,je l'ai pas vu dans l'article.
Aprs c'est juste un truc statistique, il y a plus de criminels noir.
L'assimilation a t mal faite, Obama n'a rien fait pour amliorer la situation des noirs aux USA...
Guerre aux drogues, guerre aux Noirs



> En 2006, 1 homme noir sur 14 est en prison - contre 1 pour 106 pour les Blancs. Il y a plus de Noirs en prison quil y avait desclaves en 1850.


tre Noir aux tats-Unis : l'ingalit en chiffres

Il arrive qu'il y ait des bavures de temps en temps et des innocents ont dj t tu par la police, c'est la culture amricaine...
Etats-Unis : la police tue un homme sourd qui n'entendait pas les ordres



> Tu parce qu'il ne pouvait pas entendre les ordres des policiers. Les forces de l'ordre d'Oklahoma City, dans le sud des Etats-Unis, font l'objet depuis jeudi 21 septembre de vives critiques aprs avoir tu un homme sourd et muet de 35 ans.


===
Si  chaque fois que Trump dit une connerie sur Twitter tout les mdias en parle, on a pas fini...

----------


## Charvalos

Il ne l'a pas dit dans un tweet mais lors d'un meeting.... 

Aprs, pour le reste, je vais laisser le soin  Zirak de te rpondre, je n'ai pas la patience pour  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Si  chaque fois que Trump dit une connerie sur Twitter tout les mdias en parle, on a pas fini...


En mme temps ici c'est toi qui en parle et fait reup le sujet  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Non mais l il fallait juste rester debout et ne pas sasseoir.


Ben oui ! Quel con ! Encore un qui a rien compris. Il avait pas dit Jakadi  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps ici c'est toi qui en parle et fait reup le sujet


Non !
Moi j'tais l pour dire "Ouf les mdias arrtent enfin d'utiliser l'expression 'Muslim Ban' qui tait mal adapte".
C'est quelqu'un d'autre qui a parl de sportifs et de racisme, c'est pas tellement des sujets qui m'intressent...




> Il avait pas dit Jakadi


C'est plus facile de rester debout que de chanter.
Le tweet de Trump que j'ai vu parlait de a.

----------


## Zirak

> Il ne l'a pas dit dans un tweet mais lors d'un meeting.... 
> 
> Aprs, pour le reste, je vais laisser le soin  Zirak de te rpondre, je n'a pas la patience pour


Non mais aujourd'hui, je ne suis pas sr d'avoir le courage non plus, surtout si il repart avec ses stats sur les noirs et la criminalit, on en a dj caus je ne sais plus combien de fois ici.

Il ne se rend dj pas compte que ses propos  lui sont dj borderline, alors lui expliquer ceux de Trump... 

Ryu c'est un peu "Je ne suis pas raciste, le racisme est un crime et les crimes c'est pour les noirs"...


Edit :




> Ben oui ! Quel con ! Encore un qui a rien compris. Il avait pas dit Jakadi


Excellent  ::mouarf:: 


Edit2 : 




> Non !
> C'est plus facile de rester debout que de chanter.
> Le tweet de Trump que j'ai vu parlait de a.


Et c'est plus facile de juste lire le tweet de Trump, et de penser que ce sont les sportifs qui ne sont pas respectueux, plutt que d'aller se renseigner pour savoir pourquoi ils ne restent pas dbout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne se rend dj pas compte que ses propos  lui sont dj borderline, alors lui expliquer ceux de Trump...


Vous interprtez mal mes propos.
Je pense que si le chmage tait moins lev, les gens auraient une meilleure vie et il y aurait moins de crimes, je ne vois pas o c'est raciste...

Et aprs c'est la ralit statistique, en France c'est peut tre interdit, mais pas aux USA.
7 Statistics You Need To Know About Black-On-Black Crime



> 1. Data shows that 93 percent of black homicide victims are killed by other blacks.
> (...)
> Blacks committed 52 percent of homicides between 1980 and 2008, despite composing just 13 percent of the population.


L'assimilation n'a pas t fait, beaucoup de noirs sont pauvre et c'est la source de la criminalit.
Normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de diffrence entre blanc, hispanique, noir, mais bon c'est la culture amricaine...

----------


## Ryu2000

Core du Nord: les tweets incendiaires de Trump inquitent lAsie



> M. Trump, qui est engag dans une querelle de plus en plus personnelle avec Kim Jong-Un, a alarm Pyongyang en assurant que le rgime nen aurait plus pour trs longtemps. Le Nord a ragi en accusant Washington de lui avoir dclar la guerre.


Les amricains feraient bien de se calmer, ce serait vraiment con de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale en provocant la Core du Nord...
Ils n'ont rien de mieux  foutre que de menacer ce petit pays ?

Si la Core du Nord subissait moins de sanctions elle serait moins sur la dfensive.

----------


## GPPro

> Core du Nord: les tweets incendiaires de Trump inquitent lAsie
> 
> Les amricains feraient bien de se calmer, ce serait vraiment con de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale en provocant la Core du Nord...
> Ils n'ont rien de mieux  foutre que de menacer ce petit pays ?
> 
> Si la Core du Nord subissait moins de sanctions elle serait moins sur la dfensive.


Il n'y a qu'un seul amricain qui devrait se calmer hein, ton chouchou... Marrant comme l tu mutualises  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Il n'y a qu'un seul amricain qui devrait se calmer hein, ton chouchou... Marrant comme l tu mutualises


Rvlation : Trump n'est pas seul.

----------


## GPPro

> Rvlation : Trump n'est pas seul.


Renseigne toi sur la tte de ses diplomates lors de son fameux discours  l'ONU. Trump est le SEUL a avoir fait ce genre de dclarations cot US.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a qu'un seul amricain qui devrait se calmer hein, ton chouchou...


Il doit pas tre le seul  tre content de l'augmentation des tensions.
Mais ouais lui et l'OTAN sont agressif.

Il fait bien chier Trump  dire des conneries sur Twitter et  imposer encore plus de sanctions...

Bon sinon pour parler d'autre chose :
Nouveau coup dur pour Trump: les Rpublicains renoncent  voter sur l'abrogation de l'Obamacare



> La majorit rpublicaine du Snat amricain a renonc mardi  voter cette semaine sur un projet d'abrogation partielle de la loi sur la couverture maladie de Barack Obama, faute de consensus au sein du parti et malgr la pression impose par Donald Trump.

----------


## el_slapper

D'ailleurs, j'au lu plusieurs articles concordants qui disaient qu'une des consquences de ce petit jeu de "c'est moi qu'ai la plus grosse" entre Kim et Trump, c'tait la mise an rencart des Chinois. Qui ont tout mis sur leur stratgie des ngociations, et qui ne peuvent plus que regarder passer les insultes - en attendant les munitions. Toute leur stratgie diplomatique - et elle a souvent march  beaucoup d'endroits - c'est "_nous sommes des gens civiliss qui parlent  des gens civiliss_". Ca a particulirement bien march en Afrique, les dirigeants locaux apprciant de ne pas tre pris pour des demeurs(ce que certains sont, mais c'est un autre dbat. Et tous ne le sont pas, de toutes faon).

Mais face  Kim, devenu fou suite  la tentative d'attentat dont il a chapp de peu - et Trump, qui lui a toujours t hors de contact avec la ralit, ils sont compltement dpasss. Ils ont perdu tout contrle sur la situation. Et c'est pour eux un sujet vital : a leur vite d'avoir l'efficace dmocratie sud-corenne  leur frontire. Seul le statu quo peut leur convenir. Et avec deux frapps qui parlent de frappes nuclaires comme si ils demandaient qu'on leur passe le sel, ils sont dans une situation qu'ils ne contrlent plus.

La question est : vont-ils amender leur stratgie, et si oui, comment? Ca pourrait avoir des consquences insouponnables.

----------


## Grogro

> Renseigne toi sur la tte de ses diplomates lors de son fameux discours  l'ONU. Trump est le SEUL a avoir fait ce genre de dclarations cot US.


J'espre que tu vois juste. Je l'espre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'espre que tu vois juste. Je l'espre...


Bon a ne concerne que des dclarations...
On ne sait pas ce que chacun pense.
Il y a des conseilleurs de Trump qui le motivent  tre hyper agressif contre la Core du Nord, alors quelle subit des provocations, des sanctions et qu'elle n'a pas fait grand fait.
Tous les pays testent des bombes, il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire...

----------


## Lucio_

> Bon a ne concerne que des dclarations...
> On ne sait pas ce que chacun pense.
> Il y a des conseilleurs de Trump qui le motivent  tre hyper agressif contre la Core du Nord, alors quelle subit des provocations, des sanctions et qu'elle n'a pas fait grand fait.
> Tous les pays testent des bombes, il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire...


Et n'oubliions pas la responsabilite du Japon dans cette affaire. Avoir mis leur le juste en dessous de la trajectoire du missile!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et n'oubliions pas la responsabilite du Japon dans cette affaire.


La Core a une lourde histoire avec les USA et le Japon.
Elle est loin d'avoir tout pardonn tout ce que ces pays lui ont fait subir.

Et de toute faon la Core ne cherchait  toucher personne, mais juste  faire un essaie ou une dmonstration.
C'tait juste pour dire "Nous aussi on sait faire des missiles".
L'arme amricaine est prsente  la frontire et des avions de chasses amricains survolent le pays, a ce fait pas.
Les amricains cherchaient  nerver la Core du Nord, a a fini par marcher un peu...

Les USA font bien pire et tout le temps.
Il faudrait peut tre que le monde sa calme  propos de la Core du Nord, ce pays ne fait chier aucun autre pays, il n'attaque jamais.
C'est pas comme les USA qui foutent la merde dans le monde entier, qui forme, finance, arme le terrorisme.
Par exemple en Irak il y a des massacres sous le prtexte de prsence d'arme de destruction massive alors qu'il n'y avait pas d'arme de destruction massive.

Si vous voulez que les tensions s'arrtent et que le peuple Coren vivent mieux, il faut faire la paix et commercer normalement avec ce pays.
Et ils se calmeront, aujourd'hui ils ont de quoi nerv.
Ils souffrent  cause de sanctions et on leur en impose encore plus.

----------


## Lucio_

> La Core a une lourde histoire avec les USA et le Japon.
> Elle est loin d'avoir tout pardonn tout ce que ces pays lui ont fait subir.


Et n'oublions pas que les histoires entre les USA et la Core du Nord ont commences a cause de la Core du Sud qui a refus de se laisser envahir!

La Core du Nord ne cherchait  toucher personne en Core du Sud mais juste faire la dmonstration de leur union.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour le Japon a peut tre li  a :
Diffrends entre les Cores et le Japon



> Il existe des diffrends entre les Cores (Core du Nord et Core du Sud) et le Japon depuis de nombreuses annes.
> *La Core est sous le contrle de l'Empire du Japon de 1910  1945.* La Core du Sud refuse d'ouvrir des relations commerciales et diplomatiques avec le Japon jusqu'en 1965, aprs quoi les liens commerciaux se sont considrablement dvelopps. Aujourd'hui, le Japon et la Core du Sud sont des partenaires commerciaux majeurs et de nombreux tudiants, touristes, artistes et hommes d'affaires voyagent entre les deux pays tandis que les relations politiques et conomiques de la Core du Nord avec le Japon ne sont pas dveloppes.


Il y a mme eu des news dans les mdias mainstream :
Core du Nord : "Lhistoire pse encore sur les relations avec le Japon"



> Dans limaginaire nord-coren, *lennemi est avant tout amricain*. *Mais il existe pourtant une deuxime figure mythique et tout aussi hae* par le rgime de Pyongyang : celle de *loccupant japonais*. Il reste en effet de nombreux stigmates de loccupation japonaise (de 1910  1945) dans la mmoire collective corenne, du Nord comme du Sud. Au point de dfinir encore les relations bilatrales entre ces pays ?


Et pour les USA :
Relations entre la Core du Nord et les tats-Unis



> Les relations entre la Core du Nord et les tats-Unis sont principalement marques par la guerre de Core (1950-1953).
> (...)
> Depuis la guerre de Core ayant pris fin en 1953, les tensions restent fortes entre les deux tats et l'administration Obama poursuit la politique trangre de l'administration Bush vis--vis de la Core du Nord.


Ce n'est pas les Corens qui sont all faire chier les amricains...

Bon aprs le monde entier dteste les USA normalement et il y a de quoi.

----------


## souviron34

> ../..


C'est beaucoup moins net que a...

Ce qui se passe, au grand dam des diplomates et militaires professionnels amricains, c'est que ce que cette crise a provoqu c'est que la Chine et la Russie se sont rapprochs, et font figure de gens senss vers qui se tourner....

Du coup, en plus de la destruction des traits multilatraux dj signs ou en passe de l'tre, le contrle de toute la zone Pacifique est en train de basculer sur un axe Chine-Russie, avec forte prponderance de la Chine (_la Russie vise de l'autre ct_), au grand dtriment de toute la politique amricaine depuis la WW2...

Diplomatiquement, les USA sont en train  vitesse grand V de saborder 70 ans de prsence et d'influence dans la rgion.. Au trs grand plaisir de la Chine...  

Et la Russie et la Chine apparaissent comme les seuls acteurs mondiaux de taille...

L o je te rejoins, c'est sur les consquences insouponnables... un tel r-quilibrage au niveau de la plante et en particulier de l'endroit  la densit la plus forte et de population et d'conomies mergentes, avec le pays le plus peupl et sans doute en passe de devenir le plus puissant du monde, aura des consquences profondes et durables..   _(dj la Chine apparat comme le nouveau fer de lance de la recherche sur les nergies vertes et la lutte contre le rchauffement...)_

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)


Ah mais je ne parle que de l'aspect coren. Si les chinois ont mis en place cette stratgie, c'est bien parce-que la plupart du temps, elle marche! C'est juste que dans ce cas prcis, a les met sur la touche, et c'est trs, trs important pour eux. Si a pte, ils seront les premiers perdants. Et ils ne peuvent plus faire grand chose.

Par contre, si a ne pte pas, et que Kim reste au pouvoir, c'est en effet tout bnef pour eux.

----------


## Grogro

> Ah mais je ne parle que de l'aspect coren. Si les chinois ont mis en place cette stratgie, c'est bien parce-que la plupart du temps, elle marche! C'est juste que dans ce cas prcis, a les met sur la touche, et c'est trs, trs important pour eux. Si a pte, ils seront les premiers perdants. Et ils ne peuvent plus faire grand chose.
> 
> Par contre, si a ne pte pas, et que Kim reste au pouvoir, c'est en effet tout bnef pour eux.


Sauf si la Chine "rgle le problme" en envahissant la Core du nord et en l'annexant pour foutre en l'air le rgime.

----------


## el_slapper

> Sauf si la Chine "rgle le problme" en envahissant la Core du nord et en l'annexant pour foutre en l'air le rgime.


Sauf que a fout en l'air 30 ans de patiente diplomatie  coup de "les mchants, c'est les blancs, nous on n'envahit pas les gens - mme pas ceux qui rotent  table". C'est sur cette rputation qu'ils ont construit l'difice puissant et efficace dont parle Souviron34(mme si le rle des Russes l-dedans est plus compliqu que ce qu'il en dit). Donc c'est trs dangereux pour eux. Bien sur l'option est toujours possible, l'arme chinoise a largement les moyens de faire le coup. Mais ils ne le feront que si ils se sentent en grand danger existentiel.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce qui se passe, au grand dam des diplomates et militaires professionnels amricains, c'est que ce que cette crise a provoqu c'est que la Chine et la Russie se sont rapprochs, et font figure de gens senss vers qui se tourner....
> 
> Du coup, en plus de la destruction des traits multilatraux dj signs ou en passe de l'tre, le contrle de toute la zone Pacifique est en train de basculer sur un axe Chine-Russie, avec forte prponderance de la Chine (_la Russie vise de l'autre ct_), au grand dtriment de toute la politique amricaine depuis la WW2...
> 
> Diplomatiquement, les USA sont en train  vitesse grand V de saborder 70 ans de prsence et d'influence dans la rgion.. Au trs grand plaisir de la Chine...  
> 
> Et la Russie et la Chine apparaissent comme les seuls acteurs mondiaux de taille...
> 
> L o je te rejoins, c'est sur les consquences insouponnables... un tel r-quilibrage au niveau de la plante et en particulier de l'endroit  la densit la plus forte et de population et d'conomies mergentes, avec le pays le plus peupl et sans doute en passe de devenir le plus puissant du monde, aura des consquences profondes et durables..   _(dj la Chine apparat comme le nouveau fer de lance de la recherche sur les nergies vertes et la lutte contre le rchauffement...)_


En 2014, la  Russie a sign un mga-contrat de 400 milliards de $ avec la Chine pour la fourniture de gaz, en mme temps qu'elle abandonnait ses projet d'oloduc vers l'Europe de l'ouest (perte d'un contrat d'un montant gigantesque avec terminal en Italie). Inutile de dire que vu sous cet angle, nous sommes trs trs mal.

Mais qui a pouss les russes dans les bras des chinois, si ce n'est les amricains avec l'affaire de Kiev ? Je ne doute pas qu'outre atlantique, certains y trouvent leur intrt notamment l'industrie du gaz de schiste qui voit dans l'Europe un nouveau march  qui vendre  prix d'or. Mais ne me faites pas dire que l'affaire fut fomente pour leur beaux yeux.
Tandis que d'autres analysent objectivement la situation comme un dsastre. Pourtant, jusqu'en 2014, les russes taient quand mme bien accommodants.

Les consquences se voient dj: il est un peu tt pour se prononcer sur l'avenir de la Russie mais elle va probablement se positionner comme un juge de paix dans le moyen-orient. De plus ils sont sortis de la rcession, et leur taux de natalit ne cesse de grimper (1.75 enfants par femme), avec une esprance de vie maintenant suprieure  celle de temps de l'URSS. C'est encore un peu faible mais je ne me fait pas soucis pour eux.

Et la Chine a obtenu  vil prix les ressources nergtiques ncessaires pour dvelopper son arrire pays. Et va devenir leader dans l'exportation de biens manufacturiers dans les pays en voie dveloppement,  notre dpend. Avec les ressources financires adhoc et une banque qui fait dj pendant  la banque mondiale.

Question: que fait-on fasse  cette redistribution des cartes et qu'avons-nous en main ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais qui a pouss les russes dans les bras des chinois, si ce n'est les amricains avec l'affaire de Kiev ?


Les USA veulent le monopole du pouvoir sur terre, ils veulent tre  la tte d'un monde unipolaire, donc tout ceux qui rsistent  l'empire ont intrt de sallier.




> Question: que fait-on fasse  cette redistribution des cartes et qu'avons-nous en main ?


On se rapproche de la Russie et de la Chine.
Ce serait le plus logique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sauf si la Chine "rgle le problme" en envahissant la Core du nord et en l'annexant pour foutre en l'air le rgime.


Pourquoi feraient-ils cela ?




> Les USA veulent le monopole du pouvoir sur terre, ils veulent tre  la tte d'un monde unipolaire, donc tout ceux qui rsistent  l'empire ont intrt de sallier.
> 
> On se rapproche de la Russie et de la Chine.
> Ce serait le plus logique.


Pour devenir un satellite des chinois comme Cuba fut un satellite de l'URSS ? tu me diras, les maostes sont au pouvoir.

Mieux vaut s'allier avec les britanniques, les italiens et les grecs, puisque les allemands ne se sont jamais dtachs de l'oncle Sam et cherchent la domination sur le continent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mieux vaut s'allier avec les britanniques, les italiens et les grecs, puisque les allemands ne se sont jamais dtachs de l'oncle Sam et cherchent la domination sur le continent.


Les britanniques sont trop li aux USA, en plus se sont nos ennemis naturels ^^




> Pour devenir un satellite des chinois comme Cuba fut un satellite de l'URSS ?


a ne fonctionnerai pas comme a... (en plus ce ne serait pas la Chine en super puissance, puisqu'il y a la Russie et d'autres pays)
Et pour Cuba, c'tait pire quand cet tat tait *le bordel des tats unis* (prostitus et drogues).

L'UE est bien un satellite des USA aujourd'hui...
Alors que dans le discours officiel l'UE dit qu'elle est suppos nous rendre plus fort face aux USA, dans la pratique l'UE aide les multinationales US  nous craser encore plus.
On envoie mme nos armes se battre dans lintrt des USA, comme en Libye par exemple.
Au moins du temps de Chirac et Jospin, on tait pas all en Irak (d'ailleurs il n'y a jamais eu d'arme de destruction massive l-bas, alors que c'tait le prtexte pour intervenir...).

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut se soumettre  la Russie ou  la Chine comme nous nous soumettons aux USA.
Je dis que nous pourrions commercer avec tous les pays sans faire de grosses alliances...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les britanniques sont trop li aux USA, en plus se sont nos ennemis naturels ^^


Plus depuis l'entente cordiale, et que nous nous sommes bien entraids contre ce foutu diable rouge de Nasser lors de l'intervention franco-britannique de rtablissement de paix  Suez en 1956. A l'poque Kroutchev avait quand mme menac d'atomiser Paris, et les amricains faillirent faire couler la banque d'Angleterre.
De Gaulle avait une dent contre les britanniques, n'empche qu'ils l'ont bien soutenu, et que ce ne sont pas eux l'ont trahit mais Pompidou. Un prsident avec un hritage controvers.

Comme quoi on ne peut faire confiance ni aux amricains ni aux russes.




> a ne fonctionnerai pas comme a... (en plus ce ne serait pas la Chine en super puissance, puisqu'il y a la Russie et d'autres pays)
> Et pour Cuba, c'tait pire quand cet tat tait *le bordel des tats unis* (prostitus et drogues).


Mais aujourd'hui, Cuba est un bordel pour le monde entier... donc le bilan du rgime Cubain n'est pas brillant
Remarques bien que nous pourrions mettre les franaises sur le trottoir pour les touristes chinois, voila qui rapporterait des devises.

Il faut des alliances, ne serait-ce que pour ne pas se retrouver trop isol sur la scne internationale en cas de gros ppins... comme lorsque que nous devrons prter main forte aux grecs contre les turcs, ou sauver les puits de ptroles vnzuliens intervenir pour les droits de l'homme en Amrique du sud. Simples cas d'cole.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc le bilan du rgime Cubain n'est pas brillant


Ils ne se sont pas assez diversifi, ils devaient exporter quelques trucs, il se sont concentrer la dessus, mais si le prix baisse, ou si on les empche de commercer, a ne fonctionne plus.
C'est comme le Venezuela, ils ont trop compt sur le ptrole et aprs ils ont du subir la baisse du prix du baril et des sanctions et voil...




> Il faut des alliances, ne serait-ce que pour ne pas se retrouver trop isol sur la scne internationale en cas de gros ppins...


Les grosses alliances font des grosses guerres...
2 pays qui se frittent un peu et a part en conflit mondial, c'est chiant...

On pourrait tre pote avec tout le monde et commercer tranquillement avec la Russie, l'Iran, la Core, le Venezuela, etc.
Bon c'est dj un peu le cas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils ne se sont pas assez diversifi, ils devaient exporter quelques trucs, il se sont concentrer la dessus, mais si le prix baisse, ou si on les empche de commercer, a ne fonctionne plus.
> C'est comme le Venezuela, ils ont trop compt sur le ptrole et aprs ils ont du subir la baisse du prix du baril et des sanctions et voil...


C'est le principal soucis avec les communistes, ils n'ont jamais compris l'conomie donc c'est vici  la base. On verra, ils tentent une transition  la chinoise.




> Les grosses alliances font des grosses guerres...
> 2 pays qui se frittent un peu et a part en conflit mondial, c'est chiant...


Mais non, mais non, c'est une chose du pass. 
Il y a aussi le cas de Chypre, qui rclamerait que nous nous allions avec les anglois. Evidemment l'oncle Sam et les ottomans ne seraient pas content

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le principal soucis avec les communistes


Moi j'aurais plutt dit que c'est de la faute aux riches qui exploitent les ressources.
Comme avec les champs de Cannes, on envoi les pauvres travailler dans les champs et voil.
On ne les aide pas  se former et a faire autre chose.

Au Venezuela ce sont ceux qui taient au pouvoir avant Chavez qui ont fait de la merde.
Chavez a fait des miracles, mais il reste beaucoup de route  faire.

Cela dit en France on est en train de faire la mme erreur, l'agriculture, l'industrie, etc, s'effacent et  la fin il ne restera plus que des services en France...
Chaque pays doit chercher  tre le plus autonome possible, sinon les autres pays peuvent vous mettre des battons dans les roues.
Si t'es autonome, quoi qu'il arrive tu peux te dmerder seul et on ne peut pas t'infliger trop de pression.

----------


## Ryu2000

Donald Trump prpare-t-il les tats-Unis  la guerre ?



> Le Snat amricain vient d'adopter un budget de 692 milliards de dollars pour le Pentagone en 2018,  peu prs quivalent aux 696 milliards budgts par la Chambre des reprsentants. Cette hausse spectaculaire, de prs de 100 milliards de dollars par rapport  2016, dernire anne du mandat d'Obama, dpasse aussi de 37 milliards la somme demande par Donald Trump. *Pourquoi ce renforcement, alors que les dpenses militaires des tats-Unis sont dj suprieures  celles des quinze autres plus grandes armes du monde combines ?*


Barack Obama va demander une hausse du budget de l'arme en 2016



> Le prsident amricain Barack Obama va demander dans son projet de budget une hausse des dpenses militaires pour 2016 pour les porter  585 milliards de dollars, dpassant ainsi les limites imposes par le Congrs, ont indiqu des responsables amricains.

----------


## GPPro

Le financement de l'arme aux US est un levier keynesien qu'ils utilisent sans l'appeler tel quel, videmment...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ou alors c'est un moyen de pression pour que le monde ne perde pas confiance dans le dollar.
Logiquement les pays devraient se dire "on n'accepte plus le dollar, pour nous a ne vaut plus rien, vous en cr  l'infini, a n'a plus aucun sens, nous n'avons plus confiance".
Mais si un pays fait a, les USA creront un prtexte pour intervenir militairement.

Un peux comme quand Kadhafi voulait crer le dinar or pour le commerce du ptrole et qu'il s'est fait assassiner (la France a fait le boulot pour les USA).

Les USA ont besoin de guerres.
Bon l ils font un peu n'importe quoi, en aspirant les donnes de la terre entire, ils vont peut tre finir par se noyer sous les donnes, tellement il y en a.
Mais a finira bien par partir en grosse guerre un jour.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hillary Clinton ou pas, on est probablement proche de la 3ime guerre mondiale :
L'inconsquence de Trump pourrait mener  la troisime Guerre mondiale



> Les menaces inconsquentes de Donald Trump contre certains pays pourraient placer les Etats-Unis sur le chemin de la troisime Guerre mondiale, a dclar dimanche le snateur rpublicain du Tennessee, Bob Corker. Interview par le New York Times , ce poids lourd de la majorit rpublicaine au Snat revenait sur la passe d'arme particulirement vive qui l'a oppos au prsident amrician. Il m'inquite, a-t-il dclar au journal amricain. Il devrait inquiter tous ceux qui aiment notre pays, a-t-il ajout.


Ils essaient de lui mettre l'intgralit de la faute sur le dos, parce qu'il  tendance  menacer facilement, mais il y a beaucoup de puissant aux USA qui veulent la guerre (ce ne sont pas eux qui vont en souffrir).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Moi j'aurais plutt dit que c'est de la faute aux riches qui exploitent les ressources.
> Comme avec les champs de Cannes, on envoi les pauvres travailler dans les champs et voil.
> On ne les aide pas  se former et a faire autre chose.


Oui et voila, cela fait du rhum que l'on vend aux bourgeois capitalistes dcadents en change de devises pour acheter de grosses voitures amricaines ou de machines outils, grce  quoi on rpand l'alcoolisme dans les classes proltaires.
La rvolution avance ... un verre  la fois. En attendant il faut bien faire tourner la machine conomique.

Sinon les pauvres peuvent rester  cultiver leur lopin de terre pour en retirer les pommes de terres et lever leur poulet, mais cela ne paye pas les tudes des gosses.
C'est donc bien ce que je disais, les communistes ne comprennent pas l'conomie.

Et  cause de cela, le Venezuela s'est mis dans la main des gringos.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les terres appartiennent  des riches et les pauvres sont comme des esclaves.

Chavez a fait normment pour son pays, il partait de trs loin, mais ceux avant lui avant bien pourri le truc.
Si pendant des dcennies et des dcennies c'est mal gr, tu ne peux pas tout rparer en un claquement de doigt.

Et le Venezuela c'est un systme national socialiste, ce n'est pas du tout communiste...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA continuent les provocations :
Dmonstration de force amricaine aprs le vol de documents militaires par la Core du Nord

Les sanctions et les provocations augmentent, les corens ont donc raison d'tre contrari. 
Si il n'y avait pas de sanction, la Core n'auraient pas fait de test de missile rcemment...

----------


## Grogro

Trump a capitul en rase campagne, les no-conservateurs ont repris le pouvoir. Tu t'attendais  quoi ?

Bref...

Pendant ce temps  la Maison Blanche, chaque jour qui passe est plus divertissant que le prcdent, chaque dpche pousse le bouchon un peu plus loin dans le "not gorafi". Dernire en date : https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...s-him-a-moron/

C'est quand mme fabuleux un prsident de tlralit. Le prsident que les amricains mritaient ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu t'attendais  quoi ?


L'alternative  Trump c'tait Hillary... Qui est trs va-t-en-guerre, a aurait t encore pire pour la Core.

lections amricaines - Oliver Stone : "a se joue entre un fou et une va-t-en-guerre"



> Hillary Clinton est plus dure qu'Obama. Lui n'est pas all  plein rgime en Syrie. Je pense que nous devons nous attendre  ce qu'elle le fasse si elle est lue. Je pense aussi qu'elle sera plus agressive contre la Russie. Elle l'a prouv. *Elle voulait dtruire le rgime de Kadhafi, et a a t un dsastre*. Elle tait certainement pour la guerre en Irak et pour les interventions en Afghanistan.


Je pense qu'avec la Core du Nord il faudrait proposer quelque chose du genre "Nous arrtons les sanctions et vous vous calmez, vous arrtez tous les tests de missiles".
a calmerait la situation, la stratgie adopt aujourd'hui ne fonctionne pas, tout le monde est perdant.

===



> C'est quand mme fabuleux un prsident de tlralit. Le prsident que les amricains mritaient ?


Le gars l'a trait de "Moron" quand mme, donc il n'tait pas super malin non plus...
Il a un protocole. Quand t'es secretary of state tu ninsultes pas le prsident...
Le prsident dit bien de la merde lui aussi.

===



> Trump a capitul en rase campagne, les no-conservateurs ont repris le pouvoir.


Avant llection de Trump j'avais dj dis que si il tait lu il n'aurait pas tant de pouvoir que a.
tre prsident c'est pas tre chef suprme et imposer ce qu'on veut.
Un prsident c'est plus une vitrine.

----------


## GPPro

Mensa s'est propos pour grer le duel  ::D: 

A noter aussi que Eminem lui a taill un costard cette nuit au BET, maintenant j'attends le tweet rageur pour proposer une battle  Eminem !!!

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'alternative  Trump c'tait Hillary... Qui est trs va-t-en-guerre, a aurait t encore pire pour la Core.


On ne le saura jamais. Peut-tre qu'elle se serait contente de sanctions, comme les autres pays. Peut-tre que la Core aurait moins troll (vu qu'actuellement il y a un gosse de 8 ans  la maison blanche, et qui rpond, en plus). Mais je doute qu'on aurait eu le spectacle de tl-ralit auquel on assiste en ce moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je doute qu'on aurait eu le spectacle de tl-ralit auquel on assiste en ce moment.


a aurait t un autre spectacle, beaucoup plus guerrier !
Par exemple elle n'aurait pas laiss la situation se calmer en Syrie.

 un moment Trump a fait bombarder la Syrie, mais pas grand chose a t dtruit, si a avait t Hillary a aurait t compltement autre chose.
Les tats-Unis lancent 59 missiles contre une base arienne en Syrie



> Les premires valuations du bombardement montrent qu'il a  gravement endommag ou dtruit des avions  et des infrastructures de la base,  ce qui diminue la capacit du gouvernement syrien  mener des frappes , a mentionn un porte-parole du Pentagone.


Apparemment la base arienne fonctionnait rapidement aprs l'attaque.

----------


## Grogro

Pas les mmes cibles surtout. Le clan Clinton, ceux qu'on appelle les "liberal hawks" (faucons libraux), est connu pour sa russophobie dlirante et suicidaire. Suicidaire car l'occident doit imprativement travailler avec la Russie, pas la pousser dans les bras de la Chine. Trump a tmoign d'un sinophobie tout autant radicale pendant toute sa campagne. Les deux sont vous corps et mes aux intrts gopolitiques dIsral et de l'Arabie Saoudite, ce qui tait loin d'tre gagn pour Trump vu sa campagne au ton franchement isolationniste et l'antismitisme radical de "l'alt-right". Clinton aurait vraisemblablement maintenu le status quo vis--vis de la Core du nord. Elle aurait en revanche trs certainement envahi la Syrie pour dposer le "mchant" Bachar el Assad et livrer le pays aux gentils frres musulmans, ce qu'Obama s'est toujours refus de faire (pas fou). Elle aurait t suffisamment fine pour ne pas faire fuir la Turquie du BAO et la prcipiter dans les bras de la Russie. Trump menace d'une guerre contre l'Iran, on ne sait pas trop de quoi elle aurait t capable. 

La diffrence fondamentale entre les deux, c'est que la totalit de l'Occident se serait sagement rang derrire la "progressiste" Clinton et ses "guerres humanitaires", en dployant toute la machine de propagande mdiatique qu'on a vu  l'oeuvre avec les dossier ukrainiens, libyens, et syrien. Au centuple. 

Trump est dangereux, sans doute encore plus que Clinton (car instable et impulsif), mais il est radicalement isol. Et lui pourrait se montrer capable de briser le tabou nuclaire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> connu pour sa russophobie dlirante et suicidaire. Suicidaire car l'occident doit imprativement travailler avec la Russie, pas la pousser dans les bras de la Chine.


La Russie et la Chine sont super proche, vu qu'ils ont les USA comme ennemi commun qui les rapproche.
Ce serait dans lintrt de l'Europe de se rapprocher de la Russie et de la Chine.




> Trump a tmoign d'un sinophobie tout autant radicale pendant toute sa campagne.


Les USA et la Chine ont besoin l'un de l'autre.
Les USA font fabriquer en Chine, la Chine a besoin de produire.
Les liens ne peuvent pas tre coup, mais Trump aimerait que des usines ouvrent aux USA (il y a beaucoup trop d'tasuniens sans boulot).




> Les deux sont vous corps et mes aux intrts gopolitiques dIsral et de l'Arabie Saoudite


Comme la plupart des pays riches.
La France fait pareil, on a pas mal de lien avec le Qatar galement.

C'est impressionnant que Trump ait russi  se faire lire sans le soutient de l'AIPAC. (d'habitude celui qui gagne les lections c'est celui qui reoit le plus d'argent, mais Trump a utilis son propre argent pour ne pas devoir des choses  ses soutiens)




> Elle aurait en revanche trs certainement envahi la Syrie pour dposer le "mchant" Bachar el Assad et livrer le pays aux gentils frres musulmans, ce qu'Obama s'est toujours refus de faire (pas fou).


Les USA ont form et arm pas mal de terroristes qui sont all en Syrie...




> il est radicalement isol.


Vous dites tous a, mais si les USA appelait ses allis pour faire la guerre, ils courraient tous comme des petits chiens.
Je vois mal des gars comme Macron, Merkel, Theresa May dire non aux USA...

Est-ce qu'on a entendu un chef d'tat europen conseiller  Trump de se calmer avec les provocations en Core ?
On devrait lui dire "Tu feras gaffe avec tes conneries, tu vas finir par dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale".

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a les Dmocrates et Trump qui se chamaillent  coup de "T'es copain avec la Russie !".

Obama et Clinton viss par des enqutes parlementaires rpublicaines



> Washington vit actuellement au rythme des investigations. Alors que les soupons d'ingrence russe lors de la campagne prsidentielle de Donald Trump se multiplient, les rpublicains ont rpliqu par l'ouverture de deux enqutes parlementaires, l'une visant Barack Obama, l'autre Hillary Clinton.
> (...)
> La deuxime cible une dcision prise en 2013 par l'administration Obama, qui avait approuv la vente du groupe minier canadien Uranium One  la socit russe Rosatom. Ce march, fait *aprs que le groupe minier eut fait plusieurs dons  la Fondation Clinton de l'ancien prsident Bill Clinton*, avait eu pour consquence de mettre entre les mains de Rosatom 20% des stocks d'uranium amricains. La semaine dernire, des informations dans la presse avanaient que le FBI avait justement enqut sur l'affaire au moment du contrat. Les lus rpublicains souhaitent donc savoir pourquoi le Congrs n'a pas t inform de cette enqute.
> (...)
> L'accord sur l'uranium avec la Russie, avec l'aide de Clinton et au su de l'administration Obama, est la plus grande histoire que les Faux Mdias ne veulent pas suivre!, avait tweet le prsident amricain jeudi dernier.


C'est un peu chiant ce racisme anti russe de la part des USA.
La guerre froide c'est fini, faut qu'ils passent  autre chose...
Bon cela dit *c'est super utile d'avoir un ennemi*, on peut lui mettre toute les fautes dessus, a rapproche le peuple, on peut crer un sentiment de nationalisme (ce qui est toujours positif), etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump n'est toujours pas soutenu par son propre parti, on essaie de l'empche de raliser ses promesses de campagne (c'est con pour une fois qu'un prsident essayait de faire ce qu'il avait promit ^^  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::  ::ptdr:: ) :
Trump, un "danger pour la dmocratie" : les frondeurs rpublicains haussent le ton



> Alors que Donald Trump a besoin de toute sa majorit au Congrs pour passer sa rforme la plus importante aprs l'chec de l'abrogation de l'Obamacare, la rforme fiscale, deux snateurs rpublicains ont flingu publiquement le prsident amricain.

----------


## Grogro

Tu fais bien de relancer ce sujet. 

Pour qui a le temps, cet article interminable (extrait d'un livre  paraitre, d'o la longueur) mrite vraiment d'tre lu jusqu'au bout : https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...s-mind/534231/

Pour comprendre comment l'impossible est devenu ralit. Comment Trump a pu tre lu, et comment le relativisme radical de la gauche post-moderne a fini par nourrir les pires fantasmes de l'extrme-droite tats-unienne. Jusqu' l're de la post-vrit. 

You are entitled to your own opinion,
but you are not entitled to your own facts.

We risk being the first people in history to have been
able to make their illusions so vivid, so persuasive,
so realistic that they can live in them.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour comprendre comment l'impossible est devenu ralit. Comment Trump a pu tre lu


C'est vrai que c'est extremement impressionnant ce qu'il a fait.
Au dbut des primaires tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule, personne ne pensait qu'il irait loin.
Et petit  petit, adversaire par adversaire, il est all jusqu' gagner les primaires des rpublicains puis la prsidentielle, sans aucun soutient !
Il n'y a pas de lobby derrire lui, sa campagne tait moins chre que celle d'Hillary.

Il a propos une rupture avec les anciens prsidents parce que bon Clinton, W. Bush, Obama, selon comment on regarde c'est exactement la mme chose.
L c'tait cool quelqu'un qui n'tait pas politiquement correct, quelque part les ennemis du peuple (mdias, banques, politiciens) taient contre lui (les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis) et il s'adressait directement au peuple.
Trump runissait plus d'tasuniens avec un drapeau, qu'Hillary avec Madonna + Lady Gaga.

Il a insuffl l'esprit amricain  nouveau.
Il a parl de crer des emplois, de faire revenir les militaires, etc.
Des trucs sympa qui ont touch le peuple.

Et au final lui ou un autre a change pas grand chose. Trump a va tre plus ou moins la mme merde que W. Bush / Obama... (ce serait marrant qu'il fasse 2 mandats lui aussi ^^)
Il y en a encore qui pense que c'est l'apocalypse, alors qu'en pratique...
Faut arrtez de croire qu' cause de Trump c'est la fin du monde, il n'a que trs peu d'impact en ralit.
Si a avait t Hillary  sa place, les choses seraient probablement pire. (elle est beaucoup plus belliqueuse)

----------


## ManusDei

Il a aussi fait sortir les neonazis du bois. 
Good job !

----------


## Ryu2000

a j'ai pas trop vu.
Mais bon ils taient l avant, ils seront l aprs, ils sont trs peu nombreux.
Ce groupe ne reprsente pas une menace.

Bon aprs je ne suis pas spcialiste, mais a m'tonnerait que les neo nazis amricains soient puissants...

----------


## ManusDei

Non, maintenant ils paradent juste dans les rues avec des armes automatiques et certains de leurs potes bossent  la Maison Blanche mais aucun risque hein.

----------


## Grogro

> Non, maintenant ils paradent juste dans les rues avec des armes automatiques et certains de leurs potes bossent  la Maison Blanche mais aucun risque hein.


Tu as du manquer un pisode du feuilleton. Steve Bannon a t vir l't dernier  grands coups de latte. Ce qui personnellement a tendance  me rassurer vu que ce type est vraiment salement givr. Disons que cela rduit considrablement le risque de voir Trump pter une pile et briser le tabou nuclaire. 

Je t'accorde qu'il reste d'autres "crackpots"  la maison blanche, certains bien gratins parce qu'ils aiment les "alternative facts", mais ils ne sont pas d'extrme-droite avec une idologie aussi puissante, irnique et eschatologique que Steve Bannon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, maintenant ils paradent juste dans les rues avec des armes automatiques


Aux USA la libert dexpression est totale et les gens ont le droit de porter des armes.
Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un plat...
Je ne connais pas du tout les neo nazi amricains, qu'est-ce qu'ils font exactement ? Ils sont responsables d'actes illgales rcemment ?
Et de toute faon je ne vois pas le rapport avec Trump...

 mon avis les neo nazis se baladaient arm quand Obama tait prsident...

----------


## ManusDei

Bah l'un d'entre eux a cras une fille en voiture y a quelques temps, pendant que les autres avaient "ramass" des gosses noirs et s'amusaient  leur taper dessus.
Mais sinon rien de bien grave hein...

Je salue l'effort pour "a devait tre pareil sous Obama". Non, a n'tait pas pareil sous Obama.

@Grogro : comme tu le dis il en reste d'autres, et bien d'extrme droite.

----------


## Grogro

> Je salue l'effort pour "a devait tre pareil sous Obama". Non, a n'tait pas pareil sous Obama.


Rien que le fait d'avoir Trump lu avec un discours particulirement violent contre  peu prs tout le monde pendant toute sa campagne, avec Bannon  la maison blanche pendant six mois, c'est une trs puissante dsinhibition et une normalisation institutionnelle de cette violence politique. Et entre la violence des mots et la violence des actes, il n'y a qu'un pas  franchir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah l'un d'entre eux a cras une fille en voiture y a quelques temps


Il y a des groupes extrmistes beaucoup plus violent que a.
C'est pas le plus gros flau aux USA, il y a largement pire.
Ce serait mieux si ce groupe n'tait pas violent.

Je connais des lus franais potes avec des extrmistes bien plus meurtrier que a...




> Rien que le fait d'avoir Trump lu avec un discours particulirement violent contre  peu prs tout le monde pendant toute sa campagne


Les amricains veulent du violent, c'est leur histoire, leur culture.
C'est une civilisation jeune (mais proche de sa fin), bas sur un gnocide, puis l'esclavage...

Hillary est une personne trs violente et va-t-en-guerre.
America Fuck Yeah :

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a des groupes extrmistes beaucoup plus violent que a.


Je suis tout oeil, cite moi un groupe plus violent que a aux US sur les 10 dernires annes qui ne fasse pas parti de la mouvance d'extrme-droite.

PS : document  l'appui hein, suffit pas de juste citer la kermesse de Sage County sans donner d'exemple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> cite moi un groupe plus violent que a aux US sur les 10 dernires annes qui ne fasse pas parti de la mouvance d'extrme-droite.


Il y a les gangs :
10 Of The Most Lethal Gangs In America
Il y a peut tre un gang qu'on pourrait qualifier dextrme droite.

Sinon il y a les mass shooting  l'cole :
Timeline of mass shootings in the US since 2000
Un lycen qui pte un cble a peut faire des dizaines de mort en quelques heures.

Il parait que dans la quasi totalit des mass shooting c'est des lves qui prennent des anti dpresseurs, des cachets contre l'anxit ou pour la concentration.
En tout cas c'est des mdicaments prescris par des mdecins.
PSYCH MEDS LINKED TO 90% OF SCHOOL SHOOTINGS

Aprs ya des attentats revendiqu par Daesh, ou ISIS comme on dit en amricain.
Ya la culture US :
http://www.newsweek.com/2016/12/23/c...te-532034.html
L.A. Gangs Hashtag Bet: Kill 100 People in 100 Days

En Europe ya eu un serial killer dextrme droite (isralienne), c'est Anders Behring Breivik.


Bon aprs c'est pas des gentils les neo nazi, ils pourraient tre plus pacifistes les mecs...
Mais bon j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi vous les lier  Trump.
Si a se trouve les neo nazi US aiment pas Trump.

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis tout oeil, cite moi un groupe plus violent que a aux US sur les 10 dernires annes qui ne fasse pas parti de la mouvance d'extrme-droite.
> 
> PS : document  l'appui hein, suffit pas de juste citer la kermesse de Sage County sans donner d'exemple.


Disons que sans en tre directement responsable, il parait assez clair que la mouvance web "alt-right" influence fortement la violence d'extrme-droite et pas uniquement amricaine. Comme le massacre de l'glise noire de Charleston ou les attaques contre les centres d'ivg. Ou le massacre de la mosque de Qubec. Quand on diffuse des messages de haine 24h/24, on est coresponsable des violences que l'on inspire. 

La spcificit des mdias "alt-right" par rapport  l'extrme-droite classique, c'est pour moi leur discours apocalyptique qui dpeint une civilisation blanche comme tant assige par des hordes barbares. Steve Bannon va trs loin dans le choc des civilisation et son idologie est d'autant plus perturbante qu'il est brillant et charismatique. Il est bien plus dangereux que Trump.

Ce qui me perturbe le plus moi, et que je n'arrive toujours pas  concevoir, ce n'est pas leur idologie en tant que pense politique, mais la facette "post vrit" du mouvement. Je ne comprends pas comment l'Amrique en est arriv l et je crains fortement une contagion mimtique en Europe.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Trs belle tentative de dtourner le sujet des groupes  revendications politiques (parce que c'est quand mme a le sujet, mme si je n'avais pas mis le mot "politique" dans mon post prcdent.

Bref, t'as rien et tu continues le brassage de vent. Tu devrais aller  LR, ils aiment bien ce genre de profil ils en ont plein.


@Grogro : les deux sont trs souvent lis mme si ce n'est  la base pas la mme chose.

----------


## GPPro

> Disons que sans en tre directement responsable, il parait assez clair que la mouvance web "alt-right" influence fortement la violence d'extrme-droite et pas uniquement amricaine. Comme le massacre de l'glise noire de Charleston ou les attaques contre les centres d'ivg. Ou le massacre de la mosque de Qubec. Quand on diffuse des messages de haine 24h/24, on est coresponsable des violences que l'on inspire. 
> 
> La spcificit des mdias "alt-right" par rapport  l'extrme-droite classique, c'est pour moi leur discours apocalyptique qui dpeint une civilisation blanche comme tant assige par des hordes barbares. Steve Bannon va trs loin dans le choc des civilisation et son idologie est d'autant plus perturbante qu'il est brillant et charismatique. Il est bien plus dangereux que Trump.
> 
> Ce qui me perturbe le plus moi, et que je n'arrive toujours pas  concevoir, ce n'est pas leur idologie en tant que pense politique, mais la facette "post vrit" du mouvement. Je ne comprends pas comment l'Amrique en est arriv l et je crains fortement une contagion mimtique en Europe.


Juste un mot : la vraie particularit des "mdias" alt right c'est qu'ils racontent n'importe quoi du moment que a sert leurs objectifs. Quant au neuneu de Ryu je pense qu'il est vraiment vain de vouloir lui faire comprendre quoi que ce soit, en a il est extrmement proche de la droite trumpiste amricaine : tout ce qui ne confirme pas ce qu'il a envie de croire, il l'ignore. Ce genre de personne ne mrite mme pas que l'on essaye de communiquer avec (parce qu'il ne s'agit mme plus de discuter l, juste d'essayer de vrifier s'il comprend les mots qu'on lui cite...).

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'aime bien la rponse de CNN  Trump. (lien)

----------


## Ryu2000

> il est extrmement proche de la droite trumpiste amricaine : tout ce qui ne confirme pas ce qu'il a envie de croire, il l'ignore.


Absolument pas, j'en ai strictement rien  foutre de Trump*, c'est juste pour vous faire chier !
a me fait marrer qu'un gars avec tout le systme contre lui soit allez aussi loin, les politiques et les mdias sont contre lui, mme dans son propre camp.
C'est toujours sympa quelqu'un qui surmonte l'adversit. ^^

Mais au final il fait quasiment rien de diffrent des autres...
Un prsident c'est une faade**, c'est pas lui qui tire rellement les ficelles.

* : Cela dit j'aime encore beaucoup moins Hillary.
** : Obama faisait la mme politique que Bush et pourtant il tait et est toujours extremement populaire.
Bon aprs il y a le cas JFK, qui a du essayer de s'en prendre  la relle puissance et qui s'est fait assassiner.
Donc Trump ne s'est pas encore attaqu au vrai pouvoir puisqu'il est toujours vivant.

----------


## Charvalos

Les trolls ne sont pas censs tre bannis, normalement ?

----------


## Grogro

> Juste un mot : la vraie particularit des "mdias" alt right *c'est qu'ils racontent n'importe quoi du moment que a sert leurs objectifs*. Quant au neuneu de Ryu je pense qu'il est vraiment vain de vouloir lui faire comprendre quoi que ce soit, en a il est extrmement proche de la droite trumpiste amricaine : tout ce qui ne confirme pas ce qu'il a envie de croire, il l'ignore. Ce genre de personne ne mrite mme pas que l'on essaye de communiquer avec (parce qu'il ne s'agit mme plus de discuter l, juste d'essayer de vrifier s'il comprend les mots qu'on lui cite...).


C'est vrai, mais ce n'est pas la spcificit de l'alt-right pour moi. Qui n'a pas encore d'quivalent en France, le plus proche tant la frange complotiste de l'extrme-droite, les soraliens donc (quoique je ne me suis pas pench sur le cas E&R depuis un an). L'extrme-gauche anti-imprialiste, la mouvance Rseau International, fait de mme. L'extrme-gauche islamiste galement. Les libraux franais (extrmistes) galement. L'alt-right a effectivement pouss cette logique  l'extrme par un trange croisement avec le relativisme absolu impuls par la gauche radicale US  partir des annes 60-70. A force de tout "dconstruire"...

Ce que tu dcris concernant Ruy a s'appelle le cherry-picking et le biais de confirmation. C'est quelque chose que font tous les militants politiques, pas forcment de faon aussi caricaturale que notre troll certes.

----------


## ManusDei

> L'extrme-gauche islamiste galement.


Mou. Ceux que j'ai vu tre catgoriss "extrme-gauche islamiste" comme Mdiapart ou Jean-Louis Bianco (ou moi-mme mme si je suis beaucoup moins connu  ::lol:: ) ont souvent eu juste le tort de vrifier leurs sources et de ne pas vouloir condamner sur la base de rumeurs et d'une mconnaissance des lois de 1905 et 1907 sur la lacit.

----------


## Grogro

> Mou. Ceux que j'ai vu tre catgoriss "extrme-gauche islamiste" comme Mdiapart ou Jean-Louis Bianco (ou moi-mme mme si je suis beaucoup moins connu ) ont souvent eu juste le tort de vrifier leurs sources et de ne pas vouloir condamner sur la base de rumeurs et d'une mconnaissance des lois de 1905 et 1907 sur la lacit.


Mais non on ne parle pas de la complaisance communautariste de certains politiques (qui ont trahi les valeurs de gauche) l de sites de news plutt conspirationnistes, obsds par Isral, qui sont  la frontire entre extrme-gauche tendance "indigniste" et islamisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump repousse la publication de plus de 200 archives sensibles sur l'assassinat de JFK
Jespre qu'on se rapprochera de la ralit de cette vnement un jour.

Prsentation de prototypes pour le mur de Trump  la frontire



> Le prsident Trump a promis pendant sa campagne lectorale de faire construire un mur sur 3.000 kilomtres de frontire avec le Mexique pour lutter contre l'immigration illgale. Environ un tiers de la frontire comporte dj une forme de barrire ou un mur, comme c'est notamment le cas aux alentours de San Diego.


Dire que le groupe franco-suisse Lafarge aurait pu vendre le ciment...

En tout cas c'est cool, a va faire bosser du monde.  ::): 

======
Edit : D'un ct c'est peut tre bien que Lafarge ne soit pas de la partie.
La socit a une mauvaise image depuis qu'on sait qu'elle a t contrainte de payer Daech :
On acceptait le racket ou on partait : Lafarge accabl pour ses arrangements avec Daesh en Syrie

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je suis tout oeil, cite moi un groupe plus violent que a aux US sur les 10 dernires annes qui ne fasse pas parti de la mouvance d'extrme-droite.
> 
> PS : document  l'appui hein, suffit pas de juste citer la kermesse de Sage County sans donner d'exemple.


Les gangs noirs & latinos ? 91% des gens sont tus par des membres de leur propre communaut.
Le groupe responsable du 11 septembre ?

Puisqu'on parle de JFK, le daily Mirror publie une longue liste de rvlations aprs analyse des documents dclassifis par la company CIA : http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politic...-live-11412180
15000 documents seront galement dclassifis en avril 2018, mme si 1% resteront classs confidentiels (ceux pouvant prouver l'implication de LBJ et Allen Dulles dans le complot ?).

Je me suis permis de citer un journal britanniques vu que 99% des journaux franais sont  charge contre Trump et mensongers, vous m'en excuserez.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le groupe responsable du 11 septembre ?


a fait 16 ans, l, du coup a rentre pas dans la fourchette  ::P: 

Accessoirement, on pourrait classer Al-Qada dans les mouvances d'extrme droite... mme s'il s'agit de celle de pays musulmans. Parce que bon, plus conservateurs que ces types l, je ne vois que le sel marin.

----------


## ddoumeche

> a fait 16 ans, l, du coup a rentre pas dans la fourchette 
> 
> Accessoirement, on pourrait classer Al-Qada dans les mouvances d'extrme droite... mme s'il s'agit de celle de pays musulmans. Parce que bon, plus conservateurs que ces types l, je ne vois que le sel marin.


Exact, et de toute faon ils ont l'immunit donc on peut leur faire aucun reproche. C'est un groupe de gens qui ont agit courageusement pour leur pays, et en plus ne pourront jamais s'attribuer les mrites de la chose. </ironie>

Si je ne me trompe, le label mouvements dextrme-droite ne s'applique qu'aux courants locaux. Pour les autres, on parle de terroriste de manire gnrale. De plus, Al-qaida tait ouvert  tout membre de la Oumma sunnite, qu'il soit sahoudien indonsien afghan. Est-ce que le terme "ractionnaire" ne serait pas plus appliqu ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Les gangs noirs & latinos ? 91% des gens sont tus par des membres de leur propre communaut.
> Le groupe responsable du 11 septembre ?


C'est hors-sujet, comme je l'ai fait remarquer  ryu2000 quand il m'a fait la mme rponse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est hors-sujet, comme je l'ai fait remarquer  ryu2000 quand il m'a fait la mme rponse.


Tu n'avais pas prcis que c'tait politique, et je zappe ce que dit ce brave garon.

Nanmoins, les islamistes ont l bas un bilan beaucoup plus lourd que les no-nazis amricains ... qui restent trs marginaux, d'autant que le KKK n'a tu personne depuis 1982.

PS : je tiens  disposition une liste d'attaques criminelles et terroristes si tu le souhaites

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nanmoins, les islamistes ont l bas un bilan beaucoup plus lourd que les no-nazis amricains ... qui restent trs marginaux, d'autant que le KKK n'a tu personne depuis 1982.


Je pense que les Neo Nazi et le KKK sont 2 groupes diffrents.
Il faut ne faut pas tout amalgamer, mme si ils partagent surement des opinions en commun...

Le KKK a existait bien avant le nazisme, c'est un truc amricain, le nazisme c'est allemand et a n'existe plus depuis 1945 et le neo nazisme c'est n'importe quoi.

Edit :
Hate groups, what are the differences?



> In a news conference held Monday morning, President Trump commented on the racially motivated violence that took place in Virginia over the weekend. *In the statement, he referred to the KKK, neo-Nazis, white supremacists and other hate groups, calling them repugnant*. The groups have been lumped together when talking about the recent violence, but what is the difference among them?

----------


## GPPro

Si vous avez un peu de temps  perdre et que vous lisez l'anglais, je vous conseille d'aller faire un tour sur les journaux amricains, a promet d'tre croustillant. Ah et ne vous laissez pas distraire par Manafort, c'est pas le plus important  :;): 

Edit : videmment je ne parle pas de Spacey, c'est du pipi de chat (mme si a donne envie de vomir je vous l'accorde)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si vous avez un peu de temps  perdre et que vous lisez l'anglais, je vous conseille d'aller faire un tour sur les journaux amricains, a promet d'tre croustillant. Ah et ne vous laissez pas distraire par Manafort, c'est pas le plus important 
> 
> Edit : videmment je ne parle pas de Spacey, c'est du pipi de chat (mme si a donne envie de vomir je vous l'accorde)


Paul Manafort, l'employ de chez Podesta Group, des lobbystes travaillant pour les clintons et pour Sberbank of Russia, le plus gros groupe financier russe ?

----------


## GPPro

Haha tu ne dpareillerais pas avec les charlots de l'alt right us  :;):  (les rigolos, ceux de the_donald, mme fox n'utilise pas ce rideau de fume...) La vraie condamnation intressante c'est celle du jeune responsable des relations internationales de la campagne qui fait le lien direct entre trump et les russes.

----------


## ManusDei

Celui qui est mis en examen pour trahison des US au profit d'un pays tranger (ou quelque chose d'approchant) ?

----------


## ddoumeche

En attendant, les charlots de l'alt right sont au pouvoir pendant que les rigolos de la gche new yorkaise vendent leur cul  Lockheed Martin, aux Frres Musulmans, aux violeurs d'Hollywood et  la femme corrompue d'un criminel sexuel ... en osant donner des leon de morale. C'est le progressisme en marche  ::mouarf:: 
Entre parenthses, la dbauche hollywoodienne n'est pas une nouveaute.

Vous n'tes pas de taille les petits gars, il faut retourner chez papa ou maman ou faire des manifs dont on se contrefout entre vieilles femmes.
Ca va tre dur toutes ces loongues annes de vaches maigres pour vous autres. Vous pourriez en profiter pour reconstruire votre camp mais en fait c'est impossible car il est pourri jusqu' l'os comme on va le voir, et ce serait trop intelligent: vous avez la maladie du vide comme l'crivait Soljenitsyne

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca va tre dur toutes ces loongues annes de vaches maigres pour vous autres. Vous pourriez en profiter pour reconstruire votre camp mais en fait c'est impossible car il est pourri jusqu' l'os comme on va le voir.


Bof, les dmocrates et les rpublicains c'est la mme chose et ils vont surement revenir en 2020. (quoi que ce serait marrant que Trump se fasse rlire ^^ mais en principe il lui reste 3 ans en gros)
De toutes faons mme si la personne au pouvoir est en dehors de Dmocrates/Rpublicains, au final il ne fait rien de trs diffrent...

Il faudrait peu tre que a ce calme un peu l'hystrie anti Russe, c'est fini la guerre froide...
Le systme cherche n'importe quoi  reprocher  Trump (l en loccurrence c'est pas lui directement mais certains de ses conseillers).

----------


## GPPro

> En attendant, les charlots de l'alt right sont au pouvoir pendant que les rigolos de la gche new yorkaise vendent leur cul  Lockheed Martin, aux Frres Musulmans, aux violeurs d'Hollywood et  la femme corrompue d'un criminel sexuel ... en osant donner des leon de morale. C'est le progressisme en marche 
> Entre parenthses, la dbauche hollywoodienne n'est pas une nouveaute.
> 
> Vous n'tes pas de taille les petits gars, il faut retourner chez papa ou maman ou faire des manifs dont on se contrefout entre vieilles femmes.
> Ca va tre dur toutes ces loongues annes de vaches maigres pour vous autres. Vous pourriez en profiter pour reconstruire votre camp mais en fait c'est impossible car il est pourri jusqu' l'os comme on va le voir, et ce serait trop intelligent: vous avez la maladie du vide comme l'crivait Soljenitsyne


Au moins si certains avaient un doute sur ta nature...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Au moins si certains avaient un doute sur ta nature...


Personne n'a de doutes... Mais moi monsieur, j'ai fait un choix que j'assume et parfois il faut se salir les mains. En attendant, personne ne m'accuse de coucher avec Tariq Ramadan, au sens propre comme au figur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tariq Ramadan


Ce sujet mriterait presque un topic.
C'tait marrant de voir les ractions de l'autre hystrique de Caroline Fourest sur Twitter.
Affaire Tariq Ramadan : Caroline Fourest alerte par des victimes prsumes ds 2009



> La polmiste, farouche opposante de lislamologue, affirme avoir t contacte par plusieurs victimes prsumes en 2009.


Elle est contente car elle pense que ce genre d'affaire peu augmenter l'islamophobie en France.
Bon aprs il ne faut pas trop faire confiance  Caroline Fourest, elle ment beaucoup, mais bon elle peut avoir raison parfois aussi j'imagine...

----------


## ManusDei

> Personne n'a de doutes... Mais moi monsieur, j'ai fait un choix que j'assume et parfois il faut se salir les mains. En attendant, personne ne m'accuse de coucher avec Tariq Ramadan, au sens propre comme au figur


Perso, quand je vois le rapport avec la ralit et les faits de ceux qui m'accusent de coucher avec Tariq Ramadan (au sens figur), a me rassure sur mes positions  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : par contre je le dfendrais pas sur les histoires de viols. Vu le peu d'accusations mensongres qu'il y a sur le sujet j'espre que la police trouvera des preuves et qu'il ira croupir en prison.

----------


## Kariz58

> Personne n'a de doutes... Mais moi monsieur,* j'ai fait un choix que j'assume*


Tellement assum que je m'en suis pris plein la tte quand j'ai ose dire que tu tais un vieux rac de droite...  ::aie:: 


Tel un Garcimore normand : "ptet que des fois j'achume, et ptet que des fois, j'achume pas". 


(Bon j'ai le droit, demain c'est fri pour les franais, c'est comme un mini trolldi en avance  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## ddoumeche

> Perso, quand je vois le rapport avec la ralit et les faits de ceux qui m'accusent de coucher avec Tariq Ramadan (au sens figur), a me rassure sur mes positions 
> 
> PS : par contre je le dfendrais pas sur les histoires de viols. Vu le peu d'accusations mensongres qu'il y a sur le sujet j'espre que la police trouvera des preuves et qu'il ira croupir en prison.


Je ne me prononce pas sur la ralits des accusations porte contre le petit fils du fondateur des frres musulmans, une nime histoire sordide. 
Ma phrase tait plutt  prendre dans le sens de "to be in bed with the muslim brotherhood".




> Tellement assum que je m'en suis pris plein la tte quand j'ai ose dire que tu tais un vieux rac de droite...


Comme je l'ai dit, il faut bien se salir les mains. Mais j'assume

----------


## ManusDei

> Ma phrase tait plutt  prendre dans le sens de "to be in bed with the muslim brotherhood".


J'ai bien compris mais si tu prends l'exemple rcent de la croix sur la statue de Jean Paul 2, la dcision de justice et la position de l'Observatoire de la Lacit sont largement critiqus par une bande de dbiles accusant (#MontreTaCroix) les juges, Jean-Louis Bianco etc... d'tre "in bed with the muslim brotherhood" pour reprendre ton expression. 
L'article 28 de la loi de 1905 est pourtant trs comprhensible et la dcision de la justice tait assez vidente, et au final totalement franco-franaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai bien compris mais si tu prends l'exemple rcent de la croix sur la statue de Jean Paul 2, la dcision de justice et la position de l'Observatoire de la Lacit sont largement critiqus par une bande de dbiles accusant (#MontreTaCroix)


La bande de dbile j'aurai plutt dit que ce sont ceux qui veulent virer la croix...
C'est mme pas une histoire de religion, *c'est juste le patrimoine*, c'est comme a.
Si une croix a t accept  l'poque, pourquoi la virer ? (a date d'aprs 1905, donc c'est bon a a t valid par tout le monde)
a n'a pas de sens.

Faut arrter avec cette interprtation de "lacit"... 

L a ressemble  Daesh qui dtruit le patrimoine, afin d'effacer les preuves pour changer l'histoire :
Top 5 des sites antiques dtruits par Daesh pour lesquels l'EI ne s'est mme pas excus (VIDEOS)
Destruction du patrimoine culturel par l'tat islamique

a ressemble aussi  ceux qui emmnagent dans un village et qui se plaignent du cloch, bordel de merde c'est le patrimoine, si ils sont pas content il ne fallait pas s'installer l !
La justice fait taire le clocher d'une glise

Il faudrait peut tre un peu se calmer avec cet anti catholicisme...

----------


## ManusDei

> Si une croix a t accept  l'poque, pourquoi la virer ? (a date d'aprs 1905, donc c'est bon a a t valid par tout le monde)


Le monument date de 2006 et il n'a pas t accept  l'poque (la plainte a train en longueur).

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais ben ya toujours une minorit d'anti catholique pour faire chier au nom de la lacit !

Ya quand mme pire comme problme, un temps il y avait un Butt Plug gant en pleine rue :


Ah ben c'est bien l'art contemporain :


Faut arrter les conneries au bout d'un temps.
Un sextoy gant c'est plus choquant qu'une croix en France...

----------


## BenoitM

> Un sextoy gant c'est plus choquant qu'une croix en France...


En quoi c'est choquant? :p

----------


## Kariz58

Et tu mlanges encore tout...

Dj mme si a y ressemble, c'est pas un butt plug, mais un "sapin"  ::aie:: 

L'art, qu'il soit contemporain ou pas, c'est juste une question de got de chacun (tu as parfaitement le droit de trouver a moche, c'est mon cas aussi), mais ce n'est rgit par aucune loi contrairement aux monuments  connotation religieuse dans un pays sens tre lac.

On sait que tu aime dfendre ces pauvres petits catholiques "perscuts", mais non, 2006 cela ne fait pas parti du patrimoine...

Que l'on ne vire pas tous les monuments cathos vieux de plusieurs gnrations (mme si moi personnellement je m'en fou), je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est du patrimoine, mais l tu es encore  ct de la plaque et l'art n'a rien  voir la-dedans.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un sextoy gant c'est plus choquant qu'une croix en France...


Eriger une croix sur un monument c'est surtout illgal depuis le 9 Dcembre 1905.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais l tu es encore  ct de la plaque et l'art n'a rien  voir la-dedans.


C'tait pour dire que l'argent du contribuable pourrait tre mieux utilis que pour payer de l'art contemporain dgueulasse et dmonter des croix.


En plus se plaindre d'une croix au dessus d'une statue de Jean Paul II a n'a pas de sens... (bientt ils se plaindront qu'il y a des croix dans les cimetires ?)
Bon l on va dire que c'est pas trop grave, mais en attendant le systme lutte en permanence contre le catholicisme et c'est pnible.

----------


## Kariz58

> En plus se plaindre d'une croix au dessus d'une statue de Jean Paul II a n'a pas de sens...


C'est vrai, ils n'auraient mme pas du mettre de statue de Jean-Paul II...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai bien compris mais si tu prends l'exemple rcent de la croix sur la statue de Jean Paul 2, la dcision de justice et la position de l'Observatoire de la Lacit sont largement critiqus par une bande de dbiles accusant (#MontreTaCroix) les juges, Jean-Louis Bianco etc... d'tre "in bed with the muslim brotherhood" pour reprendre ton expression. 
> L'article 28 de la loi de 1905 est pourtant trs comprhensible et la dcision de la justice tait assez vidente, et au final totalement franco-franaise.


Quel est le rapport entre un monument consacr  Jean-Paul & Tariq Ramadan ? aucun, cela s'appelle sauter du coq  l'ne.

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on met des majuscules  Observatoire de la Lacit que cela rend plus sacr cette assemble de francs-maons dgnrs. On va dmolir les glises et les croix de lorraine pour faire plaisir  ces types ? Mon grand pre tait franc maon, il avait sa "foi", mais il n'emmerdait personne lui. Ce n'tait pas un fanatique.
Il va vraiment falloir que les catholiques portent plainte auprs de la cour europenne des droits de l'homme pour perscutions religieuses.

PS: que Jean Louis Blanco couche avec les islamistes pour ne pas dire plus ce qui serait contraire aux murs, c'est l'vidence mme connaissant le personnage.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Franais ont une plus mauvaise image de Trump que de Poutine



> Dans le dtail, ce sont les Espagnols qui msestiment le plus le locataire de la Maison Blanche (92% de mauvaises opinions, +12 points), devant les Allemands et les Franais (90%, +7 et +9 points). Les Italiens sont pour leur part 76% (+17 points)  rejeter Donald Trump.


Bon aprs, on en a strictement rien  foutre de l'opinion qu'on les europens de Trump... a n'a aucun impact... (peut tre que Macron est ultra populaire aux USA, a nous ferait une belle jambe)
Et de toutes faon les europens reoivent les informations au travers du filtre des mdias.




> En France, Donald Trump est le prsident le plus rejet. Sa cte dimpopularit est de 12 points suprieure  celle du prsident russe Vladimir Poutine (75%), loin devant Emmanuel Macron (56%) et Angela Merkel (32%).


Cela dit les mdias perdent de l'impact, on dirait.
Nos mdias sont trs anti Poutine et trs pro Macron/Merkel la cote d'impopularit de Poutine devrait tre plus lev, les cotes d'impopularit de Macron/Merkel devraient tre plus basse.

Si tout ce passe bien, Macron devrait continuer de devenir de plus en plus impopulaire, et alors ?
Il fera quand mme ses 5 ans, il passera ses lois, il fera ses deals, il continuera de dmonter la France...

----------


## BenoitM

euh? quelle est la question? quelle est l'information que tu voulais partager? tu t'ennuies tellement?

----------


## ManusDei

L'Observatoire de la Lacit est l'organisme officiel qui s'assure du bon respect de la loi. Si tu peux me trouver un avis o il ne respecte pas la loi, vas-y. 
Mais en attendant moi ce que je constate c'est que toutes les dcisions et avis de cet organe sont conformes  la loi.

C'est pas de leur faute si tu ne connais pas les lois de ton pays et que tu ne sais pas ce qu'est la lacit (espce de dlinquant en devenir  ::D: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> quelle est l'information que tu voulais partager?


Premirement qu'il semblerait les franais se mfient plus de Trump que de Poutine, ce qui est plutt sympa.
Secondement que la propagande officielle perd un peu d'impact.

Comme c'est un topic sur Trump cette news a sa place.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Premirement qu'il semblerait les franais se mfient plus de Trump que de Poutine, ce qui est plutt sympa.


Je ne vois pas en quoi prfrer un wanabe dictateur est "plus sympa" que prfrer un gosse de 5 ans. Notez que j'ai pas dit que l'inverse tait mieux, hein  ::P:

----------


## GPPro

Trump n'est peut tre pas un dictateur mais il en a toutes les caractristiques. Son comportement envers les mdias n'tant que la part la plus vidente. (non pas que a attnue ce qu'est Poutine, Trump ne vaut juste pas mieux, avec un style diffrent mais le fond est le mme)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas en quoi


Le systme franais est pro USA et anti Russe, donc j'aime bien que les franais se mfient plus du chef US.

Poutine n'est pas un dictateur, c'est un prsident lu dmocratiquement, soutenu par son peuple. (oui c'est difficile d'imaginer un chef d'tat aim par son peuple, mais a peut exister :O).
Trump n'est pas un gosse de 5 ans, il est beaucoup intelligent qu'on le croit,  la base tout le monde considrait sa candidature comme une blague, il a remont toutes les primaires du parti rpublicain, c'est trs impressionnant, tout le monde tait contre lui et se foutait de sa gueule.




> Trump n'est peut tre pas un dictateur mais il en a toutes les caractristiques. Son comportement envers les mdias n'tant que la part la plus vidente.


Dans une dictature les mdias vont tous dans le sens du pouvoir...
Ce sont des organes de propagande (un peu comme en France ^^).
Aux USA les mdias sont contre Trump.

Un dictateur possde le pouvoir et fait ce qu'il veut.
Trump ne peut rien faire ( cause, entre autre, de l'tat profond).

----------


## Ryu2000

La ralit est encore plus con que le dessin anim South Park :
La dsactivation du compte Twitter de Trump pose des questions de scurit
a tout le monde le sait :



> Petit rappel: derrire Twitter, il y a des gens. Qu'il s'agisse de supprimer des comptes, de donner la priorit  certains d'entre eux, voire de consulter vos messages etc, tout cela est possible pour eux.
> Cela peut sembler vident (car oui, a l'est), mais il est facile de l'oublier. Si vous avez confi vos donnes  une entreprise - votre adresse IP, votre adresse, votre numro de tlphone - *quelqu'un* sera en mesure d'y accder.


Et l c'est n'importe quoi :



> Il est choquant qu'un employ de Twitter ait pu fermer le compte du prsident. Et s'ils avaient tweet de faux messages?, s'interroge-t-il Blake Hounshell, avant de poursuivre: Srieusement, que se serait-il pass si cette personne avait tweet au sujet d'une attaque nuclaire sur la Core du Nord?.


On s'en fout c'est Twitter... C'est pas srieux.
Un faux tweet ne devrait pas avoir de rpercussion grave...

Les corens sont trop intelligent pour s'emballer  cause d'un tweet.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Poutine n'est pas un dictateur, c'est un prsident lu dmocratiquement, soutenu par son peuple.


Oui, oui, il a t lu, tout a. Note que j'ai crit "wannabe dictateur" (oubli un n rhooo). Ha, et puis note que Poutine est trs... comment dire... ferm  la critique. On peut voir a  la libert totale qu'ont ses opposants pour s'exprimer.



> Trump n'est pas un gosse de 5 ans, il est beaucoup intelligent qu'on le croit


Ca serait bien qu'il nous le prouve avant la fin de son mandat.




> Dans une dictature les mdias vont tous dans le sens du pouvoir...


Cf la Russie, quoi.




> Trump ne peut rien faire ( cause, entre autre, de l'tat profond).


"L'tat profond", ce sont ses lecteurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Poutine est trs... comment dire... ferm  la critique. On peut voir a  la libert totale qu'ont ses opposants pour s'exprimer.


a a m'tonnerait...
Il doit y avoir beaucoup d'opposants et de mdias financ par l'tranger pour critiquer le pouvoir en place et essayer de crer une rbellion. (comme c'est le cas au Venezuela)




> Ca serait bien qu'il nous le prouve avant la fin de son mandat.


La preuve est fait, il a battu tous les autres candidats rpublicains.
a veut dire qu'ils sont tous plus nul que lui pour plaire  llectorat.




> Cf la Russie, quoi.


Je viens de faire une recherche en 2 secondes et j'avais raison, il y a bien des mdias financ par l'trangers en Russie :
Moscou rvle quelle sera sa rponse face  la pression US sur les mdias russes



> Les exigences  l'encontre de RT d'tre enregistre en tant qu'agent tranger, compliqueront l'activit professionnelle des journalistes qui travaillent pour la chane RT aux tats-Unis. *Nous riposterons d'une manire dure et symtrique tant que la partie amricaine ne renoncera pas  ses exigences inadmissibles*, a-t-il affirm.


Moscou menace les mdias amricains en Russie de restrictions lgales aprs des plaintes de RT



> Le ministre russe de la Justice a envoy un courrier   plusieurs mdias amricains oprant en Russie  les prvenant qu' enfreindre la loi russe tait inacceptable , a indiqu son service de presse cit par lagence Interfax.
> Le ministre a indiqu que la lettre tait  une mesure de riposte  la perscution des mdias russes aux tats-Unis .


Il y a des mdias US en Russie.




> "L'tat profond", ce sont ses lecteurs.


Strictement aucun rapport...
L'tait profond se sont ceux qui tirent les ficelles.
Ce sont ceux qui ont vritablement le pouvoir et que personne ne connait.
C'est un ensemble de lobbys qui influence le pays.

Wikipedia : tat Profond



> Peter Dale Scott, professeur mrite de littrature anglaise  l'Universit de Berkeley (Californie), explique que l'influence du supramonde s'exerce sur le gouvernement des tats-Unis  travers un milieu confidentiel et restreint qu'il appelle l' tat profond . Il prcise:  Ce [que j']appelle  tat profond  aux tats-Unis n'est pas une institution formelle, ni une quipe secrte, mais plutt *un cercle de contacts de haut niveau, souvent personnels, o le pouvoir politique est susceptible d'tre dirig par des gens trs riches* [...]. J'appelle ces gens, dont la plupart se connat un minimum sans ncessairement avoir les mmes intrts, le  supramonde . Le rsultat de leur influence,  travers le milieu de l'tat profond, est ce que j'appelle la  politique profonde , [caractrise par] des vnements non expliqus, tels que l'assassinat du Prsident Kennedy et le Watergate.

----------


## GPPro

> "L'tat profond", ce sont ses lecteurs.


En fait non, l'tat profond c'est un complot invent par les dbiles profonds conservateurs conspirationnistes (alt right mais pas que) pour justifier qu'une fois au pouvoir les rpublicains n'arrivent pas  en branler une. Cette incapacit  faire quoique ce soit n'ayant bien sr rien  voir avec le fait que depuis trente ans la politique du GOP consiste uniquement en une opposition systmatique aux dmocrates, ce qui fait qu'une fois avec les rnes en main a devient beaucoup plus compliqu...

A noter que c'est tellement  la mode que certains membres du gouvernement font exprs de faire rfrence  "l'administration Clinton" comme si elle tait prsidente. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...not-president/

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En fait non, l'tat profond c'est un complot invent par les dbiles profonds conservateurs conspirationnistes (alt right mais pas que) pour justifier qu'une fois au pouvoir les rpublicains n'arrivent pas  en branler une.


Ha, au temps pour moi, me semblait que a dsignait les crtins congnitaux les habitants des campagnes paumes du midwest qui votent toujours le plus  droite possible.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La preuve est fait, il a battu tous les autres candidats rpublicains.
> a veut dire qu'ils sont tous plus nul que lui pour plaire  llectorat.


T'es bien conscient que c'est en aucun cas une quelconque preuve, hein ? Il a battu ses concurrents  la course  l'investiture ? Bush aussi, et personne ne dit que c'est un gnie. C'est un concours o il faut charmer l'lecteur, tre intelligent n'est pas un prrequis. Par contre avoir quelqu'un qui connait les ficelles pour manipuler les foules dans son quipe de campagne, si, mais a n'a pas besoin d'tre le type qu'on voit sur les affiches.

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es bien conscient que c'est en aucun cas une quelconque preuve, hein ?.


Pour faire l'exploit qu'il a ralis, il faut pas tre con...
Avoir un vent de face aussi fort et battre ses adversaires un par un, c'est pas vident.
Surtout qu'il devait y avoir des gros candidats dans le tas.

Tous les politiciens essaient de plaire au peuple, mais peu y arrive.
Aprs c'est peut tre pas une preuve de pure intelligence, en tout cas c'est un bon stratge.

===
Vous avez vraiment du mal avec le concept d'tat profond...
C'est pourtant simple  comprendre de loin, c'est beaucoup plus dur  comprendre dans le dtail.
Mais en gros dans chaque nation, il y a des lobbys et autres qui ont un vrai pouvoir et que le grand public ne connait pas.

Je crois qu'on en parle dans ce livre par exemple :
JFK 11 Septembre : 50 ans de manipulations
On doit mme pouvoir trouver des confrence de Laurent Guynot.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tous les politiciens essaient de plaire au peuple, mais peu y arrive.


Ben s'il suffit de raconter n'importe quoi...
Bon aprs tu ne respectes encore moins ton programme.

(L o il est le plus impressionnant s'est qu'en fait il n'a pas l'air d'avoir compris qu'il racontait n'importe quoi, puisqu'il essaye de le faire mme une fois lu. Bon en mme temps aprs il peut dire que c'est pas sa faute...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben s'il suffit de raconter n'importe quoi...


Non c'est beaucoup plus subtile, il faut un discours qui parle au plus de gens possible.
Il ne faut pas s'adresser  des minorits ou des communauts mais  l'ensemble de la nation.
Il faut que le maximum d'amricain sentent faire partie de la mme nation et soit fier.




> Bon aprs tu ne respectes encore moins ton programme.


Trump c'est justement un des prsident qui essaie le plus de suivre son programme !
Si vous rappelez du tout dbut, a faisait peur  tout le monde.
Les spcialistes pensaient que c'tait des paroles en l'air, ils se disaient qu'une fois au pouvoir il n'essaierai pas de tenir ses promesses, mais en trs peu de jours il a lanc un maximum de projets et l les mdias ont flipp.

Dans ces promesses de campagne, il y avait des choses comme : faire revenir les usines aux USA, supprimer l'Obama Care, construire un mur, faire en sorte que l'arme US intervienne moins dans le monde, etc...
On ne peut pas dire qu'il n'essaie pas de tenir ses promesses.

----------


## el_slapper

> Non c'est beaucoup plus subtile, il faut un discours qui parle au plus de gens possible.(.../...)


Dit autrement, il faut dire aux gens ce qu'ils ont envie d'entendre. Pas ce qu'ils ont besoin d'entendre(et ils se boucheraient les oreilles de toutes faons).

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai pas compris l, depuis quand Ryu2000 est devenu Macroniste ?

----------


## Grogro

> PS: que Jean Louis Blanco couche avec les islamistes pour ne pas dire plus ce qui serait contraire aux murs, c'est l'vidence mme connaissant le personnage.


Ce qui est exact, mais l'homme n'tant nullement allergique  la contradiction, cela ne l'empche nullement d'tre un grand copain avec Valls et Laurent Bouvet, grands pourfendeurs des frres musulmans et de leurs nombreux faux nez.

PS : l'observatoire de la lacit est une cration purement politique. Tout comme son prdcesseur de droite la "mission lacit" du haut conseil  l'intgration tait aussi une cration 100% politique, des plus hypocrites par ailleurs. Rien d'inhabituel, ce sont simplement les murs coutumires du rgime.

----------


## Grogro

> En fait non, l'tat profond c'est un complot invent par les dbiles profonds conservateurs conspirationnistes (alt right mais pas que) pour justifier qu'une fois au pouvoir les rpublicains n'arrivent pas  en branler une. Cette incapacit  faire quoique ce soit n'ayant bien sr rien  voir avec le fait que depuis trente ans la politique du GOP consiste uniquement en une opposition systmatique aux dmocrates, ce qui fait qu'une fois avec les rnes en main a devient beaucoup plus compliqu...


*??????*

Tu te fous de la gueule du monde ? Le complexe militaro-industriel, dnonc rgulirement ds Eisenhower, jamais entendu parler ? Carlyle, jamais entendu parler ? La NSA, la CIA, a n'existe pas peut-tre ? Tous les tats au monde, suffisamment dvelopps et complexes, ont un "deep state" et c'est *normal*, a n'a rien de complotiste, ce n'est mme pas un complot. C'est juste le fonctionnement normal d'un tat complexe. Ca a toujours exist et les adversaire des USA ne font bien entendu nullement exception ( commencer par la Russie, la Chine ou l'Iran). Et ce n'est mme pas pathologique ni forcment anormal : les intrts gostratgiques fondamentaux d'une nation n'ont aucune raison de changer  la moindre alternance. L'existence d'un tat profond permet une certaine continuit et apporte une expertise de fond et le renseignement ncessaire que n'ont pas les politiques. Surtout que les politiques sont souvent nafs. videmment il y a des drives qu'il faut condamner.

Non mais srieusement, comment les gauchistes franchouillards, eux qui taient des plus vigilants et critiques pendant les annes Bush, ont-ils pu se laisser laver le cerveau  ce point en 10 ans ?

Le deep state *merge* naturellement d'une bureaucratie militaire.

----------


## virginieh

> J'ai pas compris l, depuis quand Ryu2000 est devenu Macroniste ?


Exactement la question que je me posais.

En fait je crois avoir trouv la rponse d'aprs un de ses posts, les femmes qui sont utilises comme objets sexuels dans la mode n'ont pas le droit de se plaindre parce que c'est leur choix de carrire, et il s'est dit qu'un homme qui avait choisi de vivre dans une dictature mdiatique contrle par les ultra riches et ou en plus le cannabis est interdit n'avait pas le droit de s'en plaindre non plus parce qu'il pourrait aussi bien vivre dans un autre pays (une dictature militaire bien traditionnelle a serait top).

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai pas compris l, depuis quand Ryu2000 est devenu Macroniste ?


Macron c'est l'anti Trump.

Macron est pro UE, Trump est nationaliste (il a frein le TAFTA, et l'ALENA).
Macron est pro immigration, Trump veut contrler l'immigration.
Macron est litiste, Trump est populiste.
Macron est soutenu par tout le systme (mdias, politiques, show-biz, banque), Trump est hais par l'intgralit du systme.
Macron ne souhaite pas faire revenir des usines en France.
Macron ne souhaite pas dfendre les intrts de la France.
Macron aide les amricains  racheter des boites franaise.
Macron est un tratre.

Faut se calmer, Macron c'est un paquet de lessive, c'est un produit qui n'avait pas de programme (ya peut tre une blague  faire sur le champ lexical de la lessive, "un paquet de lessive qui n'a pas de programme" je sais pas ?).

Macron a gagn  cause d'un concours de circonstance :
Hamon a gagn la primaire du PS alors que le systme voulait VallsFillon a gagn la primaire de l'UMP alors que le systme voulait JupLes mdias et la justice se sont acharn sur Fillon pendant toute la campagneHollande et Valls soutenaient MacronRobert Hue et Bayrou soutenaient MacronLes puissants soutenaient Macron (Minc, Attali, BHL, Drahi, etc)Le systme tait relativement sympa avec le FN (il y avait un peu moins d'acharnement contre eux, les sondages donnaient mme le FN en tte)

Macron au premier tour c'est 18% des inscrits, il aurait pu se faire battre par Fillon ou Melenchon.
Macron c'est le pote des banquiers et des propritaires de mdias... Il n'existe pas pire.

Ceux qui ont vot Macron au premier tour, n'ont pas de culture politique, ils sont facilement manipulable, leur arguments (rang par ordre d'importance) taient :
Il est jeuneIl est beauIl est relativement nouveau, donc il devrait moins connaitre la magouille que les autres
C'est pas les bons critres pour choisir un prsident...

Pour Trump les gens se disaient "j'aime bien ses promesses", bon au final il va avoir du mal  les respecter, mais au moins il a redonn de l'espoir aux tasuniens pendant un moment, a a du pas mal retomber depuis par contre...

----------


## GPPro

> *??????*
> 
> Tu te fous de la gueule du monde ? Le complexe militaro-industriel, dnonc rgulirement ds Eisenhower, jamais entendu parler ? Carlyle, jamais entendu parler ? La NSA, la CIA, a n'existe pas peut-tre ? Tous les tats au monde, suffisamment dvelopps et complexes, ont un "deep state" et c'est *normal*, a n'a rien de complotiste, ce n'est mme pas un complot. C'est juste le fonctionnement normal d'un tat complexe. Ca a toujours exist et les adversaire des USA ne font bien entendu nullement exception ( commencer par la Russie, la Chine ou l'Iran). Et ce n'est mme pas pathologique ni forcment anormal : les intrts gostratgiques fondamentaux d'une nation n'ont aucune raison de changer  la moindre alternance. L'existence d'un tat profond permet une certaine continuit et apporte une expertise de fond et le renseignement ncessaire que n'ont pas les politiques. Surtout que les politiques sont souvent nafs. videmment il y a des drives qu'il faut condamner.
> 
> Non mais srieusement, comment les gauchistes franchouillards, eux qui taient des plus vigilants et critiques pendant les annes Bush, ont-ils pu se laisser laver le cerveau  ce point en 10 ans ?
> 
> Le deep state *merge* naturellement d'une bureaucratie militaire.


Il y a vos fantasmes et il a y la ralit. Dit autrement, corrlation n'implique pas du tout causalit, je te laisse mditer l dessus (si tu en es capable).

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a vos fantasmes et il a y la ralit. Dit autrement, corrlation n'implique pas du tout causalit, je te laisse mditer l dessus (si tu en es capable).


En un mot comme en cent : kamoulox.

----------


## Ryu2000

Donald Trump et la menace permanente de limpeachment
_Chez les parieurs amricains, la probabilit que le prsident ne termine pas son mandat atteint 50 %. Trump est-il pour autant sur un sige jectable ?
(...)
Jamais locataire de la Maison Blanche nest apparu autant concern par cette procdure dexception inscrite dans larticle 2 de la Constitution amricaine, qui permet de juger et de destituer un prsident qui se serait rendu coupable de trahison, de corruption ou de  crimes et dlits majeurs ._

Nous on a bien laiss Sarkozy et Hollande finir leurs mandats...
Et Macron risque d'y arriver...

Trump devrait pouvoir tenir 4 ans sans se faire virer.
Les mdias ont gnralement tellement tord, que je le vois bien se faire rlire ^^
Vous vous rappelez quand les mdias nous disaient qu'Hillary tait certaine de gagner ?

----------


## GPPro

> En un mot comme en cent : kamoulox.


Je me doutais que tu ne comprendrais rien, inutile d'en apporter la preuve. Il en est de la vie de tous les jours comme des sciences, le rasoir d'Ockham est gnralement un bon outil d'analyse. Il n'y a pas de complot avec des "deep states" o je ne sais quels neries, il y a simplement des intrts convergents et des systmes politiques et conomiques qui permettent  ces intrts de pouvoir se raliser. Mais bon, il est tellement plus facile de crier au complot et de faire l'conomie de l'analyse de nos socits (et plus rassurant aussi, comme a on peut dsigner le mchant, videmment il est dans le camp adverse)...

----------


## Grogro

> Je me doutais que tu ne comprendrais rien, inutile d'en apporter la preuve. Il en est de la vie de tous les jours comme des sciences, le rasoir d'Ockham est gnralement un bon outil d'analyse. Il n'y a pas de complot avec des "deep states" o je ne sais quels neries, il y a simplement des intrts convergents et des systmes politiques et conomiques qui permettent  ces intrts de pouvoir se raliser. Mais bon, il est tellement plus facile de crier au complot et de faire l'conomie de l'analyse de nos socits (et plus rassurant aussi, comme a on peut dsigner le mchant, videmment il est dans le camp adverse)...


Ce qui est... prcisment ce que j'ai cris donc. Le "deep state" n'est ni le rsultat de je ne sais quel complot, ni la cause de la stupidit manifeste de Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas de complot avec des "deep states" o je ne sais quels neries, il y a simplement des intrts convergents et des systmes politiques et conomiques qui permettent  ces intrts de pouvoir se raliser.


Tu n'as qu' te dire que :
tat profond = "Intrts convergents et des systmes politiques et conomiques qui permettent  ces intrts de pouvoir se raliser".
Et voil !
Je ne vois pas le problme...

C'est juste pour dire qu'il existe des personnes ou des lobbys pas forcment publique qui ont parfois de l'influence sur le gouvernement.
Un peu comme le prsident du CRIF en France.
Peu importe quel est le prsident de la rpublique, il va toujours se prosterner devant le prsident du CRIF, on sait pas pourquoi...

Il existe cette dfinition :  un pouvoir qui ne provient pas de la Constitution, mais de sources extrieures et suprieures  celle-ci, et qui est plus puissant que ltat public. .

----------


## Grogro

Un jour normal dans une Amrique qui, dcidment, pouvait difficilement se choisir un prsident plus  son image : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...le-3-morts.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un jour normal dans une Amrique


Ouais ils appellent a un "mardi matin" l-bas ^^
Comme c'est dit dans l'article :



> Les fusillades, y compris dans les tablissements scolaires, endeuillent rgulirement les tats-Unis, un pays o environ *90 personnes meurent par balle chaque jour* et o le dbat sur la rglementation des armes  feu ne s'teint jamais vraiment.


Les raisons de cette culture sont expliqu dans le documentaire Bownling For Columbine (je vous spoil : c'est de la faute aux mdias, qui mettent trop en avant la violence dans les actualits). 


===
L rcemment on a eu un athe hardcore qui a tu 26 croyants dans une glise. (pas trs tolrant le gars)
Rgulirement il y a des lves sous mdicaments qui ptent un cble.

Il faut que les mdias arrtent de parler des massacres, il faut rendre l'information la plus chiante possible, il ne faut pas commencer les news par le bruit des sirnes, il ne faut pas montrer la photo du tueur, etc...
Sinon certains vont prendre le tueur pour un anti hero et vont essayer d'eux aussi tre  l'affiche.

----------


## halaster08

> je vous spoil : c'est de la faute aux mdias, qui mettent trop en avant la violence dans les actualits.


Perso c'est pas les mdias que j'accuserais en premier, sans arme a feu en vente libre, y aurait pas autant de massacre.




> il ne faut pas commencer les news par le bruit des *syriennes*


sirnes ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Perso c'est pas les mdias que j'accuserais en premier, sans arme a feu en vente libre, y aurait pas autant de massacre.


Ben en fait dans le documentaire on voit d'autres pays dans lesquels on peut avoir facilement accs  des armes  feux et pourtant il n'y a quasiment pas de morts par balle...
Les amricains achteraient des armes mme si c'tait illgale de toute faon...

Je crois que dans certaines banque au Canada on t'offre un fusil si t'ouvres un compte, tu peux trouver des munitions pour fusils dans les magasins de sport style Dcathlon.
je crois qu'en Suisse tout le monde a son fusil d'assaut du service militaire, je ne sais pas pour les munitions par contre...

Mme sans arme  feu les tasuniens organiseraient des massacres...

----------


## Invit

> Perso c'est pas les mdias que j'accuserais en premier, sans arme a feu en vente libre, y aurait pas autant de massacre.


Oui, il met en avant plusieurs raisons, mais il dit  chaque fois que a n'explique pas tout. Par exemple, pour les armes  feu en vente libre, si je me souviens bien il prcise que dans certains tats du Canada, c'est aussi le cas et pourtant il n'y a pas autant de morts par arme  feu.
Ce que j'avais retenu de son film, c'est que c'tait principalement en raison d'une culture de la peur trs ancre. Comme quoi, chacun retient ce qu'il veut. Moore est le matre du biais de confirmation (ou d'infirmation pour ceux qui ne l'aiment pas)  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'avais retenu de son film, c'est que c'tait principalement en raison d'une culture de la peur trs ancre.


Les mdias entretiennent vachement la culture de la peur quand mme...

 l'origine les tasuniens sont les pires gens d'Europe, qui ont gnocid les natifs amricains, puis qui ont mis en esclavage des africains (leur histoire est bas la dessus).
Au moins la France tait contre eux !
Alliance franco-indienne

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> je crois qu'en Suisse tout le monde a son fusil d'assaut du service militaire, je ne sais pas pour les munitions par contre...
> (.../...)


En Suisse, les morts par balles avec l'arme de service sont nombreuses. Mais c'est presque toujours des suicides. Utiliser l'arme du citoyen pour dzinguer son prochain, c'est tabou.

Et puis il y a d'autres problmes. J'avais lu des statistiques, dans le temps, qui montraient que des enfants(pas les adultes, plus lourds) mouraient de saturnisme aux USA par excs de manipulation de munitions au plomb. Alors les fabricants on fait des munitions en acier. Problme : celles-ci ne sont pas faites pour la chasse, mais y ont quand mme t utilises. Au lieu d'tre tus sur le coup ou presque, les animaux sont blesss, et ont le temps de choper des maladies et de les transmettre avant de crever. Ca dvastait le gibier, et parfois mme a contaminait les chasseurs.

Aprs, on peut vous rconcilier et considrer que les mdias favorisent la propagation de la culture de la peur(pour une raison toute bte : a fait vendre).

----------


## halaster08

> Comme quoi, chacun retient ce qu'il veut.


Pas forcment ce qu'il veut, juste qu'on retient pas tout surtout si c'est vieux.
Moi je l'ai vu ya longtemps et je ne me souvient que de la facilit d'acheter une arme l-bas, notamment qu'il parlait d'une banque qui offrait une arme  feu pour chaque nouveau client, a m'avais vraiment choqu je pense que c'est pour a que je m'en souvient encore aujourd'hui. La comparaison avec les autres pays je ne m'en souvient pas du tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, on peut vous rconcilier et considrer que les mdias favorisent la propagation de la culture de la peur(pour une raison toute bte : a fait vendre).


Mais a craint, c'est pas sympa du tout !
Plus il y a de sang, plus ils sont content, c'est vraiment des mdias de merde, comme BFM TV et les chaines d'infos en continu.
En plus  trop promouvoir un crime, ils donnent envie  d'autre de faire la mme chose...

C'est comme dans le film Night Call :


Je me rappelle d'une attaque terroriste, qu'tait film par tous les mdias "putes  clique" comme BFM, les terroristes pouvaient voir les forces de l'ordre  la TV quasiment.

----------


## Gunny

No Way To Prevent This, Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens

----------


## BenoitM

> Ben en fait dans le documentaire on voit d'autres pays dans lesquels on peut avoir facilement accs  des armes  feux et pourtant il n'y a quasiment pas de morts par balle...
> Les amricains achteraient des armes mme si c'tait illgale de toute faon...
> 
> Je crois que dans certaines banque au Canada on t'offre un fusil si t'ouvres un compte, tu peux trouver des munitions pour fusils dans les magasins de sport style Dcathlon.


Euh non c'tait aux USA.




> je crois qu'en Suisse tout le monde a son fusil d'assaut du service militaire, je ne sais pas pour les munitions par contre...


Euh non plus.
Il faut avoir fait 7 ans dans l'arme et remplir d'autres critres pour pouvoir garder son arme de service.

Le Canada possde autant d'arme  feu que la France. 30 pour 100 habitants (une personne peut avoir 30 armes et les 99 autres aucune)
Les USA c'est 112 armes  feu pour 100 habitants.

De plus le reportage de Michael Moore prcisait dans son reportage que le Canada avait beaucoup d'armes de chasse alors qu'aux USA tu peux trouv des fusils d'assauts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Canada possde autant d'arme  feu que la France. 30 pour 100 habitants (une personne peut avoir 30 armes et les 99 autres aucune)
> Les USA c'est 112 armes  feu pour 100 habitants.


Il me semble qu'il est plus simple d'avoir accs aux armes au Canada qu'en France, c'est a que le film veut montrer  un moment (au Canada aussi l'accs aux armes et simple et pourtant les gens n'en achtent pas et ne s'en servent pas pour tuer).

Je pense que l'accs aux armes n'est pas le principal facteur qui explique le nombre de tu par arme  feu aux USA.
*Si on interdisait les armes aux USA, il n'y aurait pas beaucoup moins de morts par balle*...

 la limite y'aurait moins de faits divers du style "un bb de 4 mois tue sa mre en bricolant avec une arme  feu charg".
Mais y'aurait toujours des massacres, c'est leur culture aux mecs, ils baignent l dedans.

Si tu ne peux pas avoir l'arme lgalement t'iras te la procurer illgalement.
En France des gangs ont des AK47 alors que c'est illgal...

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais y'aurait toujours des massacres, c'est leur culture aux mecs, ils baignent l dedans.


Je vois que tu connais parfaitement la culture des amricains... (encore ton sens de la divination)
Tu sais que chaque tats  ses propres rgles sur laccs au armes  feu?




> Si tu ne peux pas avoir l'arme lgalement t'iras te la procurer illgalement.
> En France des gangs ont des AK47 alors que c'est illgal...


A part que tous les "malades" ne connaissent pas des revendeurs illgaux d'armes   :;):

----------


## Invit

> De plus le reportage de Michael Moore prcisait dans son reportage que le Canada avait beaucoup d'armes de chasse alors qu'aux USA tu peux trouv des fusils d'assauts.


a change vraiment quelque chose ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que chaque tats  ses propres rgles sur laccs au armes  feu?


Faut revenir  la source du truc, l'histoire des USA, le tronc commun, le One Nation.
Leur histoire est bas sur un gnocide, puis l'esclavage, puis la domination mondiale par la guerre.
America Fuck Yeah !

C'est ancr dans les gnes de leur civilisation.

Est-ce que les USA sont le premier producteur de serial killer ?
Est-ce que les USA sont numro en nombre de tu par balle ?




> A part que tous les "malades" ne connaissent pas des revendeurs illgaux d'armes


L'accs aux armes est peut tre simplifi dans certains pays.
Mais la personne motiv peut russir  se mettre en contact avec un fournisseur d'arme mme en France.

Il y a des terroristes en France qui ont des armes.
Alors que les services de renseignement les surveille.

----------


## ManusDei

> a change vraiment quelque chose ?


Ben, quand tu dois recharger tous les deux tirs et la porte est rduite a rend les massacres un peu plus long (et donc plus compliqus).

----------


## Invit

> Ben, quand tu dois recharger tous les deux tirs et la porte est rduite a rend les massacres un peu plus long (et donc plus compliqus).


Aaah ! Autre question bte du coup : comment ils font pour les ours ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aaah ! Autre question bte du coup : comment ils font pour les ours ?


Ils tirent 2 fois, et ils courent ... vite... trs vite !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Aaah ! Autre question bte du coup : comment ils font pour les ours ?


Pas spcialiste de la chasse aux ours mais je ne pense pas que tu aies besoin d'un AK-47 ou d'un M-16.
-

----------


## Jon Shannow

A propos d'ours, j'adore celle-ci

----------


## Invit

> Ils tirent 2 fois, et ils courent ... vite... trs vite !


Avec une balle dans la patte antrieure droit et une dans la patte postrieure gauche, a peut marcher, mais faut pas se louper  ::lol::

----------


## Grogro

> Aaah ! Autre question bte du coup : comment ils font pour les ours ?


Ils apprennent  tirer et utilisent les bonnes munitions. S'il y a "chasse" dans fusil de chasse c'est pas dcorer. Aprs il y a des fondus qui chassent l'ours  l'arc : https://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2013...g-black-bears/

Des hommes, des vrais avec des poils trs pais dans le calbut.

----------


## Invit

> S'il y a "chasse" dans fusil de chasse c'est pas dcorer.


Hahaha faut pas m'en vouloir, mes seules expriences dans le domaine se limitent  Far Cry, et j'avoue que le choix de l'arme n'est pas ma spcialit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> mes seules expriences dans le domaine se limitent  Far Cry, et j'avoue que le choix de l'arme n'est pas ma spcialit


Le top c'tait d'avoir un fusil de sniper silencieux et d'liminer tout le monde sans se faire reprer.

Heureusement certains tat US font des efforts pour sensibiliser les jeunes aux dangers des armes  feux :
Ces universits amricaines qui autorisent le port darmes



> Alors quune fusillade fait au moins 10 victimes sur un campus, certains tats nhsitent plus  rpondre aux armes par les armes. LIdaho a mme dcid dautoriser le port darmes dissimules.


Dans le Wisconsin, les enfants peuvent dsormais chasser  tout ge



> L'tat vient d'autoriser tous les enfants, quel que soit leur ge,  utiliser une arme  feu dans le cadre d'un programme de chasse accompagne. Une dcision pas si inhabituelle aux tats-Unis.

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'Observatoire de la Lacit est l'organisme officiel qui s'assure du bon respect de la loi. Si tu peux me trouver un avis o il ne respecte pas la loi, vas-y. 
> Mais en attendant moi ce que je constate c'est que toutes les dcisions et avis de cet organe sont conformes  la loi.
> 
> C'est pas de leur faute si tu ne connais pas les lois de ton pays et que tu ne sais pas ce qu'est la lacit (espce de dlinquant en devenir ).


Lire de telle sornettes m'a profondment attrist, sachant que tous les grands crimes du XXme sicles taient conformes  la loi. Et que les bolchviques qu' mis  terre le polonais Jean Paul II taient quand mme les fils spirituels des jacobins et des libres penseurs dgnrs se plaignant qu'une statue consacr au pape ait des signes catholiques. Et soit "proslytique".

Il y a des dcalotations qui se perdent





> Ils tirent 2 fois, et ils courent ... vite... trs vite !


Si un ours a dcid de vous attaquer, on ne peut pas le distancer  la course, ni le battre  main nue.
La seule chance est de crier trs fort pour l'effrayer, ou de reculer en le regardant ... ou d'avoir un arme comme une bombe  poivre ou un revolver de gros calibre.

Certaines espces sont plus ou moins agressives, les plus dangereuses tant les ours blancs qui se nourrissent exclusivement de viande. Et la presse s'inquite du sort de cette espce nuisible  longueur d'anne.

Mais les attaques d'ours restent exceptionnelles.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Des hommes, des vrais avec des poils trs pais dans le calbut.


Et un Taurus Casull .454 pour la dfense rapproche. Pour le coup, eux, je ne vois pas de soucis  ce qu'ils portent une arme de rechange, facile d'accs. C'est dangereux, leur hobby...

----------


## ManusDei

> Lire de telle sornettes m'a profondment attrist, sachant que tous les grands crimes du XXme sicles taient conformes  la loi. Et que les bolchviques qu' mis  terre le polonais Jean Paul II taient quand mme les fils spirituels des jacobins et des libres penseurs dgnrs se plaignant qu'une statue consacr au pape ait des signes catholiques. Et soit "proslytique".


Sinon, on avait dj le papier en 1905 et tu peux retrouver le pourquoi de l'article 28.
Si t'es pas d'accord tu pourras toujours nous expliquer pourquoi mais l tu parles juste d'un sujet que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sinon, on avait dj le papier en 1905 et tu peux retrouver le pourquoi de l'article 28.
> Si t'es pas d'accord tu pourras toujours nous expliquer pourquoi mais l tu parles juste d'un sujet que tu ne connais pas.


Je connais trs bien la loi de 1905, merci

Tiens regardes, ton observatoire vient de remettre son prix  la goudou no-nazi des femens, Inna Shevchenko. Dont le seul fait d'arme est de s'tre promene  poil dans notre-dame, puis d'avoir urin en public dans la rue sur le portrait de Viktor Ianoukovytch.
De mon temps, les impies se promenaient dans les glises par curiosit architecturale.

Ta lacit sent un peu le caca pour ne pas dire autre chose, je trouve. Mais c'est un point de vue personnel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ta lacit sent un peu le caca pour ne pas dire autre chose, je trouve. Mais c'est un point de vue personnel.


C'est clair que les Femen c'est bien de la merde.
J'ai rien contre les putes Ukrainienne en rgle gnrale mais l c'est all trop loin !
Au dbut c'est marrants parce que comme elles paient leur seins, les mdias sont extremement content de les montrer.

Les Femen c'est un gros outil de propagande venu de l'tranger pour attaquer le catholicisme (ce qu'il en reste) et l'islam.
Si je vais dans une synagogue chier sur une torah est-ce que vous croyez que je peux gagner le prix de lacit 2018 ?

La lacit normalement a veut dire "chacun vit sa religion tranquille et n'emmerde personne".
Et aprs c'est devenu n'importe quoi, du genre "pas de signe ostentatoire dans les lieux publics", en fait c'tait pour faire chier les femmes voils, les gens en kippa n'taient pas inquits...



Et surtout vous n'oublierez de ne pas mettre de crche dans les lieux publics.

 :-1:  :-1:  :-1:  :-1:  :-1:  :-1:

----------


## ddoumeche

> La lacit normalement a veut dire "chacun vit sa religion tranquille et n'emmerde personne".
> Et aprs c'est devenu n'importe quoi, du genre "pas de signe ostentatoire dans les lieux publics", en fait c'tait pour faire chier les femmes voils, les gens en kippa n'taient pas inquits...


Toi, tu vas finir par te faire virer avec ton parti-pris musulman antismite

----------


## Grogro

> Tiens regardes, ton observatoire vient de remettre son prix  la goudou no-nazi des femens, Inna Shevchenko. Dont le seul fait d'arme est de s'tre promene  poil dans notre-dame, puis d'avoir urin en public dans la rue sur le portrait de Viktor Ianoukovytch.
> De mon temps, les impies se promenaient dans les glises par curiosit architecturale.


Quand on dit que TOUT ces comits Thodule gadget ne sont rien d'autre que des crations purement politiques, souvent conjoncturelles  une lgislature donne, et n'ont que l'autorit que l'on veut bien leur donner. Ne soyez pas d'une navet aussi dsarmante et lisez Schopenhauer : https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/L%E2%...ag%C3%A8me_XXX

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand on dit que TOUT ces comits Thodule gadget ne sont rien d'autre que des crations purement politiques, souvent conjoncturelles  une lgislature donne, et n'ont que l'autorit que l'on veut bien leur donner. Ne soyez pas d'une navet aussi dsarmante et lisez Schopenhauer : https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/L%E2%...ag%C3%A8me_XXX


Non, l c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'une bande de dgnrs adepte du _golden shower_. Personnellement, je ne pensais que les lacards carburaient  a, mais il en faut pour tous les gots.

Il est amusant que l'on parle de cette histoire de croix en bretagne bretonne et que simultanment les auteurs s'enfoncent dans le ridicule le plus grossier : Les voies du Seigneur sont impntrables.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tiens regardes, ton observatoire vient de remettre son prix  la goudou no-nazi des femens, Inna Shevchenko. Dont le seul fait d'arme est de s'tre promene  poil dans notre-dame, puis d'avoir urin en public dans la rue sur le portrait de Viktor Ianoukovytch.
> De mon temps, les impies se promenaient dans les glises par curiosit architecturale.


Pour info, le prix est remis par un jury "indpendant".
Le prsident du jury cette anne tait le directeur de l'Express.
Ni le directeur (Jean-Louis Bianco) ni le rapporteur gnral (Nicolas Cadne) ne sont prsents pour la remise du prix d'ailleurs, de l  dire qu'ils boycottent le truc...

Parce que l oui, je suis d'accord avec toi je vois pas pourquoi elle a le prix.

PS : je n'ai pas vrifi si ils taient prsents  la remise du prix, j'ai lu a dans les commentaires des tocards du Printemps Rpublicain.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour info, le prix est remis par un jury "indpendant", c'est  dire que les gens de l'Observatoire de la Lacit n'y sont pas.
> Le prsident du jury cette anne tait le directeur de l'Express.
> Ni le directeur (Jean-Louis Bianco) ni le rapporteur gnral (Nicolas Cadne) ne sont prsents pour la remise du prix d'ailleurs, de l  dire qu'ils boycottent le truc...
> 
> Parce que l oui, je suis d'accord avec toi je vois pas pourquoi elle a le prix.


Qu'importe, c'est la mme cole.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toi, tu vas finir par te faire virer avec ton parti-pris musulman antismite


Bon alors dj, gnralement les musulmans sont plus smite que les juifs.

Moi, je veux juste faire remarquer l'hypocrisie et le deux poids deux mesures :
"Porter avec fiert la kippa" (Valls)



> Trs applaudi, *il tait lui-mme coiff d'une kippa pour participer  la traditionnelle crmonie des voeux  la communaut juive de France*, organise  la Grande synagogue de la Victoire  Paris.


L'tonnante sortie de Valls contre le voile
Ce que rvle la charge de Manuel Valls contre le voile

Alors que selon comment on regarde, une kippa et un voile c'est la mme chose.
Pour les lacard extrmistes, le voile c'est quelque chose qui asservi les femmes, mais pour les femmes qui choisissent de porter le voile ce n'est pas du tout a...

Je n'ai aucun problme avec les franais juif, par contre je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'ensemble de ce que fait le CRIF.

Valls c'est le gars qui a dit : "Par ma femme je suis li de manire ternelle  la communaut juive et  Isral, quand mme !".
Manuel Valls - Isral et Palestine
Il faut savoir que l'intgralit des juifs ne soutiennent pas la politique d'Isral.

Normalement au nom de la lacit Valls ne devrait pas porter de kippa quand il est l en tant que premier ministre.
Valls devrait tre li  la France plutt qu'tre li  un pays tranger.

==========================
Nouveau truc :
Charlie Hebdo: Comment Manuel Valls est devenu le hraut (autoproclam?) de la lacit



> Il la dcline sur les plateaux et dans la presse comme le slogan dune campagne qui ne finirait jamais. Manuel Valls a de nouveau enfourch lun de ses thmes politiques privilgis, la dfense de la lacit.  *La lacit est en danger face  la monte des communautarismes*. Elle est mise en cause et il faut la dfendre , a-t-il tonn le 13 novembre dans Quotidien. Lancien Premier ministre sest aussi engouffr dans la polmique entre Mediapart et Charlie Hebdo, accusant Edwy Plenel  et ses sbires  de  complicit intellectuelle  avec le terrorisme.


Le type soutient un certains communautarisme pourtant...
==========================
Bref, ce n'est pas le sujet.
==========================================================================
Le gouvernement Trump rautorise l'importation de trophes d'lphants
*Une dcision de plus dObama annule par Trump*. Ladministration amricaine est sous le feu des critiques pour avoir rautoris les chasseurs amricains  importer des trophes dlphants tus au Zimbabwe, notamment les trs recherches dfenses divoire de cet animal menac et dont la population en Afrique dcrot rapidement.[/quote]

C'est une mauvaise dcision.
Mais bon au pire le prochain prsident pourra re re changer la loi.

----------


## Grogro

Pardon pour la digression, mais je viens d'apprendre que "trumped" veut dire dup en anglais. Et je ne peux m'empcher de m'esclaffer.  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Et aussi pter. a a beaucoup fait rire ma gamine qui l'a vu dans un dessin anim (et moi peut-tre encore plus, j'avoue).

----------


## Madmac

> Le top c'tait d'avoir un fusil de sniper silencieux et d'liminer tout le monde sans se faire reprer.
> 
> Heureusement certains tat US font des efforts pour sensibiliser les jeunes aux dangers des armes  feux :
> Ces universits amricaines qui autorisent le port darmes
> 
> 
> Dans le Wisconsin, les enfants peuvent dsormais chasser  tout ge


Cela peu paratre choquant pour un Franais, mais les stats dmontrent que les crimes diminuent .....Ainsi que le  nombre de criminels avec une politique trs librales.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cela peu paratre choquant pour un Franais, mais les stats dmontrent que les crimes diminuent .....Ainsi que le  nombre de criminels avec une politique trs librales.


Les chiffres diminuent continuellement depuis 1996 et c'est li  la pollution environnementale, notamment au plomb, selon un fameux article de MotherJones:
http://www.motherjones.com/environme...ildren-health/

Cela n'explique cependant pas tout car les autres pays dvelopps utilisaient aussi le super avec plomb, et n'lude pas le fait qu'il faille faire de la prvention et de la rpression.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les chiffres diminuent continuellement depuis 1996 et c'est li  la pollution environnementale, notamment au plomb, selon un fameux article de MotherJones:
> http://www.motherjones.com/environme...ildren-health/
> 
> Cela n'explique cependant pas tout car les autres pays dvelopps utilisaient aussi le super avec plomb, et n'lude pas le fait qu'il faille faire de la prvention et de la rpression.


Le genre de raisons pour lesquelles il est particulirement difficile de savoir ce qui marche, et ce qui ne marche pas. Prvention, rpression, viennent en plusieurs saveurs, qui se combinent bien, ou pas, entre elles, ou avec l'environnement. Et dont l'efficacit est soumise  des facteurs tiers. Le plomb est l'exemple massif, mais je suis sur qu'il existe bien d'autres paramtres, certes bien moins influents, mais tellement plus nombreux...

----------


## Grogro

> Cela peu paratre choquant pour un Franais, mais les stats dmontrent que les crimes diminuent .....Ainsi que le  nombre de criminels avec une politique trs librales.


Rapport ? 

Le crime violent a diminu drastiquement partout dans l'occident depuis le dbut des annes 90. En France comme aux USA. Dans toutes les villes qu'il y ait eu des politiques dites "_broken windows_", qu'on traduit en franais par "tolrance zro", mises concomitamment en place ou non.

Il y a une hypothse audacieuse, et trs controverse, dans le gnial Freakonomics : http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/a...d-you-believe/

Controverses avec les tout autant gniaux Malcolm Gladwell et Steven Pinker.

Il y a pas mal d'hypothses qui ont circul concernant l'effondrement du crime violent depuis le dbut des annes 90. Je ne connaissais pas celle pointant la responsabilit du plomb dans l'essence. Percutant. 

Le crime s'effondre, le sentiment d'inscurit explose. Pourquoi ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rapport ? 
> 
> Le crime violent a diminu drastiquement partout dans l'occident depuis le dbut des annes 90. En France comme aux USA. Dans toutes les villes qu'il y ait eu des politiques dites "_broken windows_", qu'on traduit en franais par "tolrance zro", mises concomitamment en place ou non.
> 
> Il y a une hypothse audacieuse, et trs controverse, dans le gnial Freakonomics : http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/a...d-you-believe/
> 
> Controverses avec les tout autant gniaux Malcolm Gladwell et Steven Pinker.
> 
> Il y a pas mal d'hypothses qui ont circul concernant l'effondrement du crime violent depuis le dbut des annes 90. Je ne connaissais pas celle pointant la responsabilit du plomb dans l'essence. Percutant. 
> ...


L'homicide n'est pas forcment un indicateur pertinent, car la mdecine & les services d'urgence ont fait de gros progrs depuis 30 ans.
Il faudrait prendre en considration les homicides et les tentatives. 

Par contre, le sentiment d'inscurit explose car la petite dlinquance augmente.

----------


## halaster08

> Le crime s'effondre, le sentiment d'inscurit explose. Pourquoi ?


A cause des mdias et des politiques qui en parlent sans arrt ? Pour vendre plus d'un cot, se faire lire sans parler des vrais problmes pour l'autre ?

----------


## Grogro

> A cause des mdias et des politiques qui en parlent sans arrt ? Pour vendre plus d'un cot, se faire lire sans parler des vrais problmes pour l'autre ?


Mais est-ce luf ou la poule ? Cette explication de la responsabilit des "marchands de peur" m'a toujours sembl bien trop facile.

----------


## Invit

> L'homicide n'est pas forcment un indicateur pertinent, car la mdecine & les services d'urgence ont fait de gros progrs depuis 30 ans.
> Il faudrait prendre en considration les homicides et les tentatives. 
> 
> *Par contre, le sentiment d'inscurit explose car la petite dlinquance augmente.*


Je pense aussi que c'est a, on pourrait dire que les mdias en parlent plus et pourtant, ils ne remontent qu'une partie de la dlinquance...
Les cambriolages entre autres sont en augmentation, les vols, etc... Et a, ce sont des statistiques.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pense aussi que c'est a, on pourrait dire que les mdias en parlent plus et pourtant, ils ne remontent qu'une partie de la dlinquance...
> Les cambriolages entre autres sont en augmentation, les vols, etc... Et a, ce sont des statistiques.


Pardon mais c'est un argument de gauchiste a: les mdias en parlent plus parce que la dlinquance augmente depuis 40 ans, et les chiffres sont indiscutables. Il ne faudrait pas inverser causes et effets

----------


## Invit

> Pardon mais c'est un argument de gauchiste a: les mdias en parlent plus parce que la dlinquance augmente depuis 40 ans, et les chiffres sont indiscutables. Il ne faudrait pas inverser causes et effets


Je dois mal m'exprimer mais oui, je suis d'accord avec a justement  ::D: 
C'est pas tellement que les mdias en parlent plus et d'ailleurs, ils ne parlent pas de tout en sachant que statistiquement a augmente...

Mon crit prte  confusion ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je dois mal m'exprimer mais oui, je suis d'accord avec a justement 
> C'est pas tellement que les mdias en parlent plus et d'ailleurs, ils ne parlent pas de tout en sachant que statistiquement a augmente...
> 
> Mon crit prte  confusion ?


Je pensais bien que tu avais cris ce que tu voulais dire mais il y avait une ambiguite... qui n'est pas de ton du mais de mon prisme d'analyse.




> Rapport ? 
> 
> Le crime violent a diminu drastiquement partout dans l'occident depuis le dbut des annes 90. En France comme aux USA. Dans toutes les villes qu'il y ait eu des politiques dites "_broken windows_", qu'on traduit en franais par "tolrance zro", mises concomitamment en place ou non.
> 
> Il y a une hypothse audacieuse, et trs controverse, dans le gnial Freakonomics : http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/a...d-you-believe/
> 
> Controverses avec les tout autant gniaux Malcolm Gladwell et Steven Pinker.
> 
> Il y a pas mal d'hypothses qui ont circul concernant l'effondrement du crime violent depuis le dbut des annes 90. Je ne connaissais pas celle pointant la responsabilit du plomb dans l'essence. Percutant. 
> ...


Concernant le fait que l'avortement ai fait baisser la criminalit, c'est possible mais n'explique pas sa monte. Tout comme tonnement personne ne parle des causes conomiques.

Nanmoins je le rangerais dans la partie de l'arsenal rpressif, et mme rpressif dur. Puisqu'on condamne des franges de population conomiquement plus fragiles avant mme qu'elles n'ait sombre dans la dlinquance. S'il y a bien une ingalit sociale, c'est celle l.

----------


## BenoitM

> Rapport ? 
> 
> Le crime violent a diminu drastiquement partout dans l'occident depuis le dbut des annes 90. En France comme aux USA. Dans toutes les villes qu'il y ait eu des politiques dites "_broken windows_", qu'on traduit en franais par "tolrance zro", mises concomitamment en place ou non.


En Belgique la criminalit diminue globalement
http://www.stat.policefederale.be/st...one-de-police/
(mais bon on sait bien que se sont les statistiques qui sont fausses)

Je n'ai pas trouv de chiffre pour la France.




> Nanmoins je le rangerais dans la partie de l'arsenal rpressif, et mme rpressif dur. Puisqu'on condamne des franges de population conomiquement plus fragiles avant mme qu'elles n'ait sombre dans la dlinquance. S'il y a bien une ingalit sociale, c'est celle l.


Euh on les condamne  quoi?
Et comment on les condamne sans que ca rentre dans des chiffres de dlinquance? On les mets en prison sans procs?


ps: attention aux chiffres qu'on trouve qui sont souvent des chiffres bruts mais qui ne sont pas corrl avec l'augmentation de la population
(Le nombre d'homicide aux USA r-augmente mais moins vite que la population)

----------


## halaster08

> A cause des mdias et des politiques qui en parlent sans arrt ? Pour vendre plus d'un cot, se faire lire sans parler des vrais problmes pour l'autre ?


Je m'autoquote juste pour prciser que c'est une supposition (d'o les points d'interrogation)

Si je prends pour exemple ma compagne, depuis les attentats  Paris, ds qu'elle regarde un journal tl, a parle de terrorisme que ce soit en France ou ailleurs, du coup elle se sent moins en scurit.
Mme si statistiquement a a peu de chance de nous arriver  nous, le fait qu'on en parle souvent a lui fait peur. Et comme les politiciens jouent a fond la dessus pour faire passer leur loi de surveillance gnralis que les militaires sont patrouilles sans arrt dans les villes, a renforce encore plus son sentiment d'inscurit.

Je sais bien qu'on ne peux pas gnraliser avec un exemple mais vu que le vois au quotidien ma supposition me parait plausible.
Je ne dis pas non plus que c'est la seule explication et qu'il n'y a rien d'autres.

----------


## Invit

> Je m'autoquote juste pour prciser que c'est une supposition (d'o les points d'interrogation)
> 
> Si je prends pour exemple ma compagne, depuis les attentats  Paris, ds qu'elle regarde un journal tl, a parle de terrorisme que ce soit en France ou ailleurs, du coup elle se sent moins en scurit.
> Mme si statistiquement a a peu de chance de nous arriver  nous, le fait qu'on en parle souvent a lui fait peur. Et comme les politiciens jouent a fond la dessus pour faire passer leur loi de surveillance gnralis que les militaires sont patrouilles sans arrt dans les villes, a renforce encore plus son sentiment d'inscurit.
> 
> Je sais bien qu'on ne peux pas gnraliser avec un exemple mais vu que le vois au quotidien ma supposition me parait plausible.
> Je ne dis pas non plus que c'est la seule explication et qu'il n'y a rien d'autres.


La question du terrorisme est  mettre de ct par rapport  la dlinquance. Statistiquement, tout le monde sait que le risque est trs faible, par contre, a fait peur car c'est souvent des scnes d'apocalypse... Si tu ajoutes a au fait de vivre  Paris, forcment, tu dois souvent y penser avec le traitement mdiatique du terrorisme.

Si je prends mon exemple, je vis dans une ville de banlieue et bien je ne pense  a que quand je pars dans une grande ville genre Paris  ::aie:: 
Mon sentiment d'inscurit est vraiment li  ma "position" gographique.

----------


## Grogro

> Pardon mais c'est un argument de gauchiste a: les mdias en parlent plus parce que la dlinquance augmente depuis 40 ans, et les chiffres sont indiscutables. Il ne faudrait pas inverser causes et effets


Quels chiffres ? Toutes les tudes indiquent que la criminalit s'est effondre depuis 25 ans.




> Concernant le fait que l'avortement ai fait baisser la criminalit, c'est possible mais n'explique pas sa monte. Tout comme tonnement personne ne parle des causes conomiques.
> 
> Nanmoins je le rangerais dans la partie de l'arsenal rpressif, et mme rpressif dur. Puisqu'on condamne des franges de population conomiquement plus fragiles avant mme qu'elles n'ait sombre dans la dlinquance. S'il y a bien une ingalit sociale, c'est celle l.


Dans les annes 80, ce qui expliquerait le plus gros de la monte de la criminalit serait l'pidmie de crack. Le trafic de la weed et de l'hro sont rputs moins violents. Mais a n'explique pas la monte au cours des annes 60 et 70. La dmographie non plus. Quant  l'conomie, c'tait des annes de forte croissance et de quasi plein emploi. Et on a pas assist  une remonte de la criminalit au cours de la grande rcession.

Pour l'avortement, l'argumentation de Levitt est limite aux USA et n'est pas si solide que a. L'pidmie de crack aurait eu un rle plus important. Et l'hypothse du plomb dans l'essence est statistiquement bien plus solide.

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi je suis convaincu que les mdias jouent un grand rle dans la propagation de la peur.
Les mdias ne suivent pas forcment le niveau rel des agressions, ils peuvent faire augmenter le sentiment d'inscurit mme si la violence relle diminue...
Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre le traitement mdiatique et la ralit.

Par exemple en 2007, les mdias parlaient  fond de dlinquance, ce qui a bien arrang la campagne de Sarkozy avec son karcher (d'ailleurs il aurait du dire nettoyeur haute pression).
En 2007 il n'y a pas eu de pic de dlinquance.

Aux USA c'est bien pire, la violence est encore plus mise en avant, les journaux commencent avec le bruit des sirnes, on montre du sang, etc...
Les chaines d'info continu parlent de a en boucle quand il arrive quelque chose.

----------


## Grogro

> Par exemple en 2007, les mdias parlaient  fond de dlinquance, ce qui a bien arrang la campagne de Sarkozy avec son karcher (d'ailleurs il aurait du dire nettoyeur haute pression).
> En 2007 il n'y a pas eu de pic de dlinquance.


Non mais il y a eu les meutes de 2005 qui ont tourn en boucle sur toutes les chanes d'information continue pendant plus d'un mois, y compris  l'tranger. Les mdias avaient jet beaucoup d'huile sur le feu en crant de facto une sorte de concours entre racailles  qui cramera le plus de voitures chaque soir. C'tait indit et cela ne s'est jamais reproduis et pour cause : Sarko avait ensuite achet la paix sociale en islamisant les banlieues. Depuis les meutes de 1994-1995, la situation s'tait considrablement dgrade dans les cits.

Coupl au mouvement anti-CPE (le dernier mouvement social qui a russi), c'tait entirement suffisant pour ractiver le "pril jeune" surtout avec une population vieillissante.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh on les condamne  quoi?
> Et comment on les condamne sans que ca rentre dans des chiffres de dlinquance? On les mets en prison sans procs?
> 
> ps: attention aux chiffres qu'on trouve qui sont souvent des chiffres bruts mais qui ne sont pas corrl avec l'augmentation de la population
> (Le nombre d'homicide aux USA r-augmente mais moins vite que la population)


Je pense que tu as mal saisi ce que je voulais dire : en lgalisant l'avortement, on condamne  mort une partie de la population avant mme qu'elle ne soit devenu un "trouble" pour la socit. Oui, possible que ces individus non dsirs soient devenus criminogne, possible aussi que certains d'entre eux soient devenus des piliers de leur communaut ou des gnies ayant rsolu la conjecture de Poincar.

En fait, plus je rflchis  la chose et plus je me dis que c'est un argument de malhonnte puisque les pays europens n'ayant pas lgalis l'avortement ne sont pas plus criminogne que la France ou le Royaume Uni, bien au contraire. Et on sait trs bien pourquoi, parce que des espces invasives et plus agressives envahissent le territoire au dtriment des espces locales.

Et donc la biodiversit est menace.




> Quels chiffres ? Toutes les tudes indiquent que la criminalit s'est effondre depuis 25 ans.


Il faut arrter d'couter les calambredaines du maurane bolchvique trotkyste Pwenel et se documenter aux sources : http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise....90/index.shtml

Mais j'attend tes chiffres avec grande curiosit





> Non mais il y a eu les meutes de 2005 qui ont tourn en boucle sur toutes les chanes d'information continue pendant plus d'un mois, y compris  l'tranger. Les mdias avaient jet beaucoup d'huile sur le feu en crant de facto une sorte de concours entre racailles  qui cramera le plus de voitures chaque soir. C'tait indit et cela ne s'est jamais reproduis et pour cause : Sarko avait ensuite achet la paix sociale en islamisant les banlieues. Depuis les meutes de 1994-1995, la situation s'tait considrablement dgrade dans les cits.
> 
> Coupl au mouvement anti-CPE (le dernier mouvement social qui a russi), c'tait entirement suffisant pour ractiver le "pril jeune" surtout avec une population vieillissante.


Il y a des meutes tout le temps dans les colonies et leur version locale, les banlieues, et cela ne vient pas que des lus de la ripoublique, mme si Sarko s'tait fait lire sur une dclaration de guerre  la racaille.

De mme, une partie des responsables sont les lus politiques locaux qui servent la soupe en recyclant les vieux clichs de grand papa : ce sont les bourgeois blancs, le grand capital, le sale patron, le ngrier nantais (mme si aucun des grands parents de ce sngalais de Mantes la jolie n'est jamais pass par nantes), le blanc cisgenre. De fait, ils vont juste reproduire le schma des carabes qui est compltement vici pourri  la base.
Mmes causes, mmes effets 

Au lieu d'apprendre aux gens  tenir un budget et  lire Bossuet. Vous savez, Josphine de Beauharnais, premire impratrice de France, tait une crole qui s'est bouge le cul, et qui n'a pas pass sa vie  rager contre les exploitation de canne  sucre de Martinique

----------


## Madmac

> Rapport ? 
> 
> Le crime violent a diminu drastiquement partout dans l'occident depuis le dbut des annes 90. En France comme aux USA. Dans toutes les villes qu'il y ait eu des politiques dites "_broken windows_", qu'on traduit en franais par "tolrance zro", mises concomitamment en place ou non.
> 
> Il y a une hypothse audacieuse, et trs controverse, dans le gnial Freakonomics : http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/a...d-you-believe/
> 
> Controverses avec les tout autant gniaux Malcolm Gladwell et Steven Pinker.
> 
> Il y a pas mal d'hypothses qui ont circul concernant l'effondrement du crime violent depuis le dbut des annes 90. Je ne connaissais pas celle pointant la responsabilit du plomb dans l'essence. Percutant. 
> ...


Je ne sais pas o tu prend prend tes informations, mais tu devrais srieusement changer de sources. Ils sont en explosions, en Europe, depuis 30 ans. Il y a une trs bonnes sources pour le *Franais de souche*...

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne sais pas o tu prend prend tes informations, mais tu devrais srieusement changer de sources. Ils sont en explosions, en Europe, depuis 30 ans. Il y a une trs bonnes sources pour le *Franais de souche*...


Sauf qu'encore une fois, c'est... COM-PLE-TE-MENT FAUX ! Toutes les tudes montrent un effondrement de la criminalit depuis le dbut des annes 90. Alors oui, il y a eu une forte hausse au cours des annes 60, 70 et 80, loin d'tre due  l'immigration extra-europenne et  la naissance massive de "chances pour la France", et on est pas encore en scurit, particulirement les femmes (surtout les immigres victimes des grands frres islamistes si chers aux gauchistes), et les juifs. Et encore, il reste des villes civilises o les juifs vivent en scurit.  

Franois de souche a s'appelle... du cherry-picking  savoir la spcialit n1 des merdias et des politicards.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sauf qu'encore une fois, c'est... COM-PLE-TE-MENT FAUX ! Toutes les tudes montrent un effondrement de la criminalit depuis le dbut des annes 90. Alors oui, il y a eu une forte hausse au cours des annes 60, 70 et 80, loin d'tre due  l'immigration extra-europenne et  la naissance massive de "chances pour la France", et on est pas encore en scurit, particulirement les femmes (surtout les immigres victimes des grands frres islamistes si chers aux gauchistes), et les juifs. Et encore, il reste des villes civilises o les juifs vivent en scurit.  
> 
> Franois de souche a s'appelle... du cherry-picking  savoir la spcialit n1 des merdias et des politicards.


Oui, aprs le sommet atteint dans les annes 90 le crime a fortement diminu, avant d'tre plus ou moins stable aujourd'hui voir en lgre baisse globalement. Sauf que certaines sous-catgories de dlits explosent, mme dans les chiffres officiels. Quant  l'ide que les chiffres sont "truqus", quand tu vois qu'au Royaume-Uni c'est dsormais politique officiele que d'ignorer les crimes de "trop faible importance", force est d'admettre que les statistiques de police omettent volontairement une partie de la dlinquance (ne t'en fais pas trop pour les Londoniens, mme quand ce n'tait pas officiel ces messieurs de la police n'avaient pas que a  faire d'enquter sur un vitre bris, une selle de vlo vole ou une simple gifle....sauf si la victime est quelqu'un d'important ::aie:: ).

Tu mentionne toi-mme l'islamisation des banlieues. Tu ne pense pas qu'avec la fin de la police de proximit et le recul gnral de l'tat dans ces quartiers, le taux de dlits recenss par la police dans les cits se soit effondr? Sans doute l'on n'a jamais autant t en scurit qu'aujourd'hui dans le 16me ou le 5me, mais il n'en pas forcment de mme pour "ceux qui ne sont rien" (Emmanuel Macron).

 gauche, la grande ironie c'est le vote d'immigrants aux ides d'extrme-droite (voir pire ::aie:: ) pour les partis de gauche.  droite, la grande ironie c'est de profiter que la police soit au seul service des riches, alors que la droite ne veut que renforcer la dfense des beaux quartier aux dpens des quartiers populaires (la preuve par le gouvernement de droite Britannique...).




> Au lieu d'apprendre aux gens  tenir un budget et  lire Bossuet. Vous savez, Josphine de Beauharnais, premire impratrice de France, tait une crole qui s'est bouge le cul, et qui n'a pas pass sa vie  rager contre les exploitation de canne  sucre de Martinique


C'est sr, vu qu'elle tait fille d'aristocrate et possdait des plantations, elle n'allait pas rager contre. Elle est mme  l'origine de la rintroduction de l'esclavage sous Napolon ::aie:: 

C'est bien de prendre des exemples historiques mais vite d'en prendre qui desservent ta cause, hein  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est sr, vu qu'elle tait fille d'aristocrate et possdait des plantations, elle n'allait pas rager contre. Elle est mme  l'origine de la rintroduction de l'esclavage sous Napolon
> 
> C'est bien de prendre des exemples historiques mais vite d'en prendre qui desservent ta cause, hein


Il n'empche. C'est la preuve qu'elle tait une femme ambitieuse qui grait bien ses affaires et ne s'est pas apitoye sur son sort

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il n'empche. C'est la preuve qu'elle tait une femme ambitieuse qui grait bien ses affaires et ne s'est pas apitoye sur son sort


Mais sur quel sort tu veux qu'elle s'apitoye? Elle est ne dans les 1% les plus privilgis de France et des colonies ::weird:: 

Son seul mauvais sort, c'est d'tre devenu impratrice trop vieille pour porter un hritier. Et l elle a subi passivement son divorce, alors "femme ambitieuse qui grait bien ses affaires" j'ai du mal  voir d'o tu le sors.

Le pire, c'est que ton intention tait claire, ton exemple juste lamentable, et que tu aurais pu prendre l'exemple d'un des quelques noirs qui ont russis en Europe  l'poque, comme le chevalier de Saint-Georges ou mme un qui a commenc esclave comme Abram Gannibal ou Gustavus Vassa. Seulement, tu n'as pas la culture que tu t'imagine avoir  ::zoubi:: 

P.S. attention, je ne dis pas que tu as raison sur le fond non plus, ce n'est pas parce qu'un esclave noir sur des millions est devenu intellectuel reconnu ou gnral du Tsar que tous les esclaves avaient l'opportunit de russir si seulement ils "graient bien leurs affaires et ne s'apitoyaient pas sur leur sort" ::weird::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est sr, vu qu'elle tait fille d'aristocrate et possdait des plantations, elle n'allait pas rager contre. Elle est mme  l'origine de la rintroduction de l'esclavage sous Napolon
> 
> C'est bien de prendre des exemples historiques mais vite d'en prendre qui desservent ta cause, hein


Tu as des preuves que Josphine de Beauharnais soit la responsable de la rintroduction de l'esclavagisme, ou c'est une lgende qu'on se raconte dans les foyers des antilles ?
Attention, question pige.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, aprs le sommet atteint dans les annes 90 le crime a fortement diminu, avant d'tre plus ou moins stable aujourd'hui voir en lgre baisse globalement. Sauf que certaines sous-catgories de dlits explosent, mme dans les chiffres officiels. Quant  l'ide que les chiffres sont "truqus", quand tu vois qu'au Royaume-Uni c'est dsormais politique officiele que d'ignorer les crimes de "trop faible importance", force est d'admettre que les statistiques de police omettent volontairement une partie de la dlinquance (ne t'en fais pas trop pour les Londoniens, mme quand ce n'tait pas officiel ces messieurs de la police n'avaient pas que a  faire d'enquter sur un vitre bris, une selle de vlo vole ou une simple gifle....sauf si la victime est quelqu'un d'important).
> 
> Tu mentionne toi-mme l'islamisation des banlieues. Tu ne pense pas qu'avec la fin de la police de proximit et le recul gnral de l'tat dans ces quartiers, le taux de dlits recenss par la police dans les cits se soit effondr? Sans doute l'on n'a jamais autant t en scurit qu'aujourd'hui dans le 16me ou le 5me, mais il n'en pas forcment de mme pour "ceux qui ne sont rien" (Emmanuel Macron).
> 
>  gauche, la grande ironie c'est le vote d'immigrants aux ides d'extrme-droite (voir pire) pour les partis de gauche.  droite, la grande ironie c'est de profiter que la police soit au seul service des riches, alors que la droite ne veut que renforcer la dfense des beaux quartier aux dpens des quartiers populaires (la preuve par le gouvernement de droite Britannique...).


Ton propos est intressant et illustre la difficult  parler de statistiques au long court. C'est pour a que j'ai parl de criminalit et non de dlinquance. Qui plus est j'ai parl de stats globales, ce qui cache un trs gros biais dont je me suis bien gard de parler et que tu as relev : il y a d'normes disparits gographiques et la criminalit s'est fortement concentre dans certains quartiers abandonns par la police. Parfois pour des raisons politiques, pas les mmes forcment suivant qu'il s'agisse de la droite ou de la gauche, parfois pour des raisons budgtaires, parfois simplement parce que les classes sociales les plus visibles, les classes moyennes en voie de dclassement, sont les plus friandes de scurit et que les effectifs sont limits. Or s'il est incontestable que la scurit se soit grandement amliore dans les centres villes et les quartiers rsidentiels, il est aussi incontestable que la scurit s'est fortement dgrade dans les cits sensibles.

Maintenant, si l'on rduit la clbre pyramide des besoins aux seuls aspects scuritaires. A partir du moment o les besoins de scurit physique les plus fondamentaux redeviennent remplis pour une large partie de la population (sortir sans se faire braquer, car-jacker, ou se faire suriner pour une tige), le besoin de scurit se dplace vers la scurit des biens (qui est aussi de mieux en mieux assure), puis vers les "incivilits". Le grand terme  la mode est maintenant de parler d'inscurit culturelle  la suite du politologue Laurent Bouvet. C'est dire ! Dans ma ville, l'enjeu scuritaire n1 n'est autre que... les vols de vlos ! 
Plus la scurit de base devient assure, plus le moindre risque rsiduel devient intolrable. D'o l'obsession du risque zro, qui touche d'ailleurs aussi bien les droiteux que les gauchistes. 

Ton second point sur la dsaffection des banlieues chaudes par la police est juste. C'est pour a qu'on fait des enqutes de victimisation pour tenter de contourner ce biais.

Et pour ne rien arranger, la violence et les informations ngatives sont surmdiatises et les mdias n'ont pas conscience de ce biais. Le climat anxiogne, paradoxal quand on sait qu'il n'y a jamais eu si peu de violence et de conflits meurtriers dans le monde, n'est pas cr sciemment par la classe jacassante. Le public se dit friand et demandeur d'informations positives. Consciemment, c'est ce qu'on demande en majorit. Oui mais inconsciemment c'est une autre histoire. les news ngatives (crimes, licenciements, guerre) auront toujours bien plus d'impact. 

Quant  moi, je ne sais pas par quel miracle j'ai appris  devenir optimiste mais je le suis. Mon propre biais le voil : je veux croire au progrs et que nous ne cessons de nous civiliser. Et que Steve Pinker a raison quand il montre la diminution de la violence au fil des gnrations. Mme en ayant conscience de ce biais, je ne pourrais n'empcher de faire du cherry-picking et d'user et d'abuser du biais de confirmation.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu as des preuves que Josphine de Beauharnais soit la responsable de la rintroduction de l'esclavagisme, ou c'est une lgende qu'on se raconte dans les foyers des antilles ?
> Attention, question pige.


Bon allez, j'ai le temps, je me livre  la branlette intellectuelle ::ptdr:: 

Personne n'aura sans doute jamais de preuves sur le processus de dcision de Napolon Bonaparte. Par contre, c'est un peu plus qu'une lgende des foyers: c'est une conclusion d'historiens, reprises unanimement par ses biographes (e.g. Stuart) et les historiens de l'esclavage (e.g. Fauveau). Les faits sont simples: Josphine a crit  sa famille pour l'assurer du soutien de Bonaparte aux planteurs, et Napolon (qui au dbut du consulat, renchrissait sur l'abolitionisme rpublicain) a retourn sa veste sur l'esclavage pile au moment o la France rcupre la Martinique occupe jusque-l par le Royaume-Uni. Alors, si tu veux n'y voir que des concidences, libre  toi, mais  peu prs tout le monde a compris que Napolon s'est mis  se soucier des intrts particuliers des planteurs Martiniquais parce que sa femme tait planteuse Martiniquaise  ::zoubi:: 




> Quant  moi, je ne sais pas par quel miracle j'ai appris  devenir optimiste mais je le suis. Mon propre biais le voil : je veux croire au progrs et que nous ne cessons de nous civiliser. Et que Steve Pinker a raison quand il montre la diminution de la violence au fil des gnrations. Mme en ayant conscience de ce biais, je ne pourrais n'empcher de faire du cherry-picking et d'user et d'abuser du biais de confirmation.


Qu'il y ait une tendance longue au progrs, a apparait vident si tu regarde l'Histoire de l'antiquit  nos jours. Par contre, il peut certainement y avoir des rgressions temporaires et je dirais qu'au niveau mondial c'est la tendance actuelle (et aujourd'hui, avec la mondialisation il est de plus en plus dur d'chapper  la tendance globale).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bon allez, j'ai le temps, je me livre  la branlette intellectuelle
> 
> Personne n'aura sans doute jamais de preuves sur le processus de dcision de Napolon Bonaparte. Par contre, c'est un peu plus qu'une lgende des foyers: c'est une conclusion d'historiens, reprises unanimement par ses biographes (e.g. Stuart) et les historiens de l'esclavage (e.g. Fauveau). Les faits sont simples: Josphine a crit  sa famille pour l'assurer du soutien de Bonaparte aux planteurs, et Napolon (qui au dbut du consulat, renchrissait sur l'abolitionisme rpublicain) a retourn sa veste sur l'esclavage pile au moment o la France rcupre la Martinique occupe jusque-l par le Royaume-Uni. Alors, si tu veux n'y voir que des concidences, libre  toi, mais  peu prs tout le monde a compris que Napolon s'est mis  se soucier des intrts particuliers des planteurs Martiniquais parce que sa femme tait planteuse Martiniquaise


Ou la ralit est encore plus simple : Napolon est un gros phallocrate qui n'coute pas sa femme et pond un code de loi trs dfavorables aux femmes de manires gnrale. Qu'allait-il s'embter  couter celle-ci, quand dans le mme temps il matte durement les rvoltes dans le territoire et les colonies, tant  Hati qu'en Guyane ? 
Alors qu'il a certainement de nombreux conseillers qui lui recommandent de revenir au _status quo ante bellum_. 

Napolon tait tellement imprgn de l'idal des lumires et de la rpublique et de l'idal  qu'il prend le pouvoir par un coup d'tat et le conservera jusqu' son abdication. Il va alors accuser Josphine dans ses mmoires de l'avoir conduit  abolir le dcret, tout comme il va accuser l'Europe entire de lui avoir fait la guerre.

Et que Josphine eut jamais possd d'esclaves, quand bien nous fasse ? Elle eu mme un enfant d'un d'entre eux.

PS: il n'y a jamais eu de rtablissement de l'esclavage en 1802. Et Faveau connait pas, mme s'il y a un Favreau spcialiste du moyen ge.
le chevalier de Saint-Georges oui, mais Abram Gannibal, Gustavus Vassa sont des inconnus aux bataillons. Et ce n'est gure manquer de culture qu'affirmer que la postrit n'en garde pas de traces.

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'il y ait une tendance longue au progrs, a apparait vident si tu regarde l'Histoire de l'antiquit  nos jours. Par contre, il peut certainement y avoir des rgressions temporaires et je dirais qu'au niveau mondial c'est la tendance actuelle (et aujourd'hui, avec la mondialisation il est de plus en plus dur d'chapper  la tendance globale).


Mais il n'y a pas de rgression temporaire, malgr les bouleversements culturels et socitaux provoqus par la mondialisation, malgr la crise conomique. Ce qu'on observe depuis 1945, c'est une chute drastique mais pas du tout homogne de la violence : malgr l'effet de loupe des guerres au moyen-orient et du terrorisme islamique, il y a moins de conflit et les conflits sont de moins en moins meurtriers. La dcennie passe a t la plus "calme" malgr la guerre de Syrie. Bien sr il y a des flambes locales comme au Mexique ou au Honduras. Par contre Nassim Taleb a un trs bon argument contre Pinker. Cette "longue paix" pourrait trs bien n'tre qu'une anomalie statistique avant un retour brutal  la moyenne. A lire, un rsum de la controverse avec en lien les argumentations des auteurs : https://www.vox.com/2015/5/21/8635369/pinker-taleb

----------


## MiaowZedong

> le chevalier de Saint-Georges oui, mais Abram Gannibal, Gustavus Vassa sont des inconnus aux bataillons. Et ce n'est gure manquer de culture qu'affirmer que la postrit n'en garde pas de traces.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils TE sont inconnus qu'ils sont inconnus de l'Histoire.

Et vu qu'Abram Gannibal est l'arrire-grand-pre de Pushkin (qui a d'ailleurs consacr une biographie  son anctre noir), tu sais, "le plus grand pote Russe", je crois qu'il a de quoi se dfendre niveau postrit  ::zoubi:: 




> Mais il n'y a pas de rgression temporaire, malgr les bouleversements culturels et socitaux provoqus par la mondialisation, malgr la crise conomique. Ce qu'on observe depuis 1945, c'est une chute drastique mais pas du tout homogne de la violence : malgr l'effet de loupe des guerres au moyen-orient et du terrorisme islamique, il y a moins de conflit et les conflits sont de moins en moins meurtriers. La dcennie passe a t la plus "calme" malgr la guerre de Syrie. Bien sr il y a des flambes locales comme au Mexique ou au Honduras. Par contre Nassim Taleb a un trs bon argument contre Pinker. Cette "longue paix" pourrait trs bien n'tre qu'une anomalie statistique avant un retour brutal  la moyenne. A lire, un rsum de la controverse avec en lien les argumentations des auteurs : https://www.vox.com/2015/5/21/8635369/pinker-taleb


Il n'y a pas que le Proche-Orient et le terrorisme...Il y a aussi la Centrafrique, la Libye, le Nigria (o le conflit a des racines bien plus profondes que le mouvement de Shekau), le Kenya, la Somalie (encore), le Venezuela, le Kashmir (encore), le Tibet, le Xinjiang, Borneo, etc etc. J'ai beaucoup de mal a croire que cette dcnnie a t la plus calme depuis 45 ::aie::  et l'avenir s'annonce sombre. Par quel critre, d'ailleurs? comment dfinir qu'une mort est "violente"? On comptabilise les morts de l'austrit aussi ou parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu droit  une balle dans la tte, on doit faire semblant que ce sont des mort invitables?

Alors, c'est sr, par rapport  nos anctres nolithiques on a bien progress. Par contre, je pense que la _pax atomica_ brle ses dernires cartouches et je ne serais pas surpris que les grandes boucheries du 21me sicle galent celles du 20me.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils TE sont inconnus qu'ils sont inconnus de l'Histoire.
> 
> Et vu qu'Abram Gannibal est l'arrire-grand-pre de Pushkin (qui a d'ailleurs consacr une biographie  son anctre noir), tu sais, "le plus grand pote Russe", je crois qu'il a de quoi se dfendre niveau postrit


pff le relativisme intellectuel, encore une fois. 
Qui parle du grand pre de Niels Bohr ou du mien ? personne donc ils n'ont gure pas laisss de traces non plus.

Mais tu as raison, changes de sujet car tu ne sais pas rpondre  la question de Josphine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump a dclar que les USA allaient arrter de livrer des armes aux kurdes, mais apparemment le pentagone n'est pas d'accord avec lui et les USA continu d'armer les kurdes.
Selon Ankara, Trump accepte de stopper les livraisons d'armes aux Kurdes en Syrie



> Lors d'un appel tlphonique, le prsident amricain a inform son homologue turc que *Washington cesserait de fournir des armes aux milices kurdes en Syrie*. C'est ce qu'a rapport le chef de la diplomatie turque, vendredi.


Extrait du journal de France 24 :
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6aq5pt

Promesse non tenue? Les USA continuent de fournir des armes  lopposition syrienne



> Bien que Donald Trump ait promis  Recep Tayyip Erdogan de cesser les livraisons d'armes aux forces d'autodfense kurdes en Syrie (YPG), *des armements amricains sont toujours fournis aux Kurdes syriens*. Abdulaziz Yunus, charg des relations extrieures des Forces dmocratiques syriennes (FDS), commente la situation pour Sputnik.


On manque d'information pour le moment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et a te drange que les USA (et j'espre que la France le fait aussi) fournissent des armes aux Kurdes ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a te drange que les USA (et j'espre que la France le fait aussi) fournissent des armes aux Kurdes ?


Moi je suis non interventionniste, pour moi donner des armes  des groupes rebelles a ne fait qu'augmenter le compteur de morts.

Si on veut que la paix revienne en Syrie, il ne faut pas armer des rebelles...
Dans le droit international a doit tre illgal, on ne doit pas aider des groupes  renverser un pouvoir lgitimement en place.

Je trouve que c'est n'importe quoi que des puissances trangres, forment, arment, paient des mercenaires pour foutre la merde dans des pays.
Si la Syrie tait dans les mains des rebelles, la situation des syriens serait 1000 fois pire.
On a bien vu ce qui est arriv en Libye...

Chaque pays qui rsiste  l'empire US est une cible.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi je suis non interventionniste, pour moi donner des armes  des groupes rebelles a ne fait qu'augmenter le compteur de morts.


Hum. Et laisser Assad tirer sur la foule, non ?

D'ailleurs, si les occidentaux n'avaient pas fourni d'armes auxdits rebelles, ils se les seraient procures par d'autres moyens. Aprs tout, les marchands et trafiquants d'armes, c'est pas a qui manque.

----------


## ManusDei

Messieurs, Assad est matre chez soi. C'est un Etat souverain. Tout ce que vous pouvez dire ou juger ne le regarde pas. Il fait ce qu'il veut de ses rebelles, de Daech des sunnites et autres bdouins, et n'a  subir de contrle ni de petits franais sur leur canap ni de l'ONU. 


PS : la citation devrait tre facile  retrouver

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et laisser Assad tirer sur la foule, non ?


Assad na tir sur personne.
L'arme syrienne n'a pas tir sur la foule.
L'arme syrienne dfendait le pays contre des terroristes et des rebelles.




> D'ailleurs, si les occidentaux n'avaient pas fourni d'armes auxdits rebelles, ils se les seraient procures par d'autres moyens.


Raison de plus pour ne pas leur fournir d'armes !
Qu'ils se dmerdent !
a ne nous concerne pas, nous sommes dans une mauvaise situation, nous avons nos propre problmes.

Parce que l on aide des terroristes et des rebelles  foutre la merde en Syrie, ce qui provoque des mouvement de migration qui nous retombent dessus.
Si les rebelles prennent le pouvoir le peuple Syrien sera le grand perdant.

----------


## virginieh

> Assad na tir sur personne.
> L'arme syrienne n'a pas tir sur la foule.
> L'arme syrienne dfendait le pays contre des terroristes et des rebelles.


Et c'est tonant qu'il aie eu tant de mal que a contre les terroristes et les rebelles parce qu'ils n'taient pas foule.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est tonant qu'il aie eu tant de mal que a contre les terroristes et les rebelles parce qu'ils n'taient pas foule.


De quoi ?
a fait 6 ans que la Syrie est en guerre, 6 ans que des rebelles et des terroristes sont arm, financ, form par des puissances trangres pour renverser le gouvernement syrien.

Il ne s'agit pas de 4 clampins...
Tant qu'il y a des pays pour payer, il y a toujours des mercenaires.

La plupart des syriens soutiennent Assad :
Bachar al-Assad rlu avec 88,7% des voix
_Le prsident syrien Bachar al-Assad a largement remport llection prsidentielle avec plus de 88,7% des suffrages dans un scrutin dcri par les Occidentaux, ce qui devrait lencourager  intensifier son combat contre la rbellion._

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi je suis non interventionniste, pour moi donner des armes  des groupes rebelles a ne fait qu'augmenter le compteur de morts.


Mais tu es pour quand c'est la Russie qui intervient en Ukraine. Y a pas une contradiction, l ? 




> Assad na tir sur personne.
> L'arme syrienne n'a pas tir sur la foule.
> L'arme syrienne dfendait le pays contre des terroristes et des rebelles.


Au dmarrage, il n'y a pas de terroristes. Juste des opposants politiques qui souhaitaient renverser une dictature. Les terroristes sont venus aprs, profitants de la situation. Assad a fait tu (soit par son arme, soit par la Russie), des terroristes, des rebelles et des civils, employant mme des gaz interdits !

Mais, l, on parlait des Kurdes. Les Kurdes reprsentent un peuple, opprim par plusieurs pays (Syrie, Turquie, Irak et Iran), ce peuple a combattu Daesh (peut-tre ceux qui l'ont le plus combattu, d'ailleurs) et aujourd'hui ils revendiquent leur indpendance. Tu sais, l'indpendance, le truc o t'es pour en Catalogne, en Ecosse, et un peu partout. Mais, l tu serais contre parce que a embte ton pote Assad - le dictateur ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tu es pour quand c'est la Russie qui intervient en Ukraine.


Je ne me rappelle plus de l'histoire mais il ne me semble pas que la Russie ait financ, arm et form des terroristes, comme le fait les USA, Isral, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, l'UE.
Et moi ce que je dis c'est que la France ne doit pas intervenir, il faudrait tre neutre.
La France a aid les ukrainiens anti Russe.
Mme BHL a soutenu les No Nazi Ukrainien ! (pas de bol le groupe No Nazi ukrainien est du ct de l'UE...)




> Au dmarrage, il n'y a pas de terroristes. Juste des opposants politiques qui souhaitaient renverser une dictature.


a c'est la version vu  travers le paradigme des anti Assad...
C'est pas forcment la version qui se rapproche le plus de la ralit.

Et mme si c'tait vrai, ce que je ne crois pas, la France est alli avec des vrais dictatures qui elles font bien pire. (on est super pote avec le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Bahren, etc).
(vous vous rappelez d'Alliot Marie et de Ben Ali un peu ?)




> employant mme des gaz interdits !


Tout le monde n'est pas d'accord sur le sujet.
Officiellement la Syrie s'est dbarrass de toutes ses armes chimiques.
Par contre les rebelles/terroristes en avaient.
Les armes qui se battaient pour la Syrie on touch un stock d'arme appartenant aux terroristes/rebelles et des gaz interdit se sont chapp (il tait impossible se savoir qu'il y avait du gaz dans cette cache d'arme rebelle avant d'attaquer).




> Tu sais, l'indpendance, le truc o t'es pour en Catalogne, en Ecosse, et un peu partout.


Je connais rien  propos des kurdes, c'est pas tellement un sujet qui me passionne...
Mais l en ce moment si on pouvait arrter d'armer des rebelles/terroristes en Syrie ce serait cool.
Il faut laisser ce pays tranquille au bout d'un moment.

Les cossais et les catalans sont aussi cons l'un que l'autre, puisqu'ils voulaient devenir *indpendant mais rester dans l'UE* (ce qui est une *oxymore*).
Le peuple cossais s'est exprim pour rester dans le Royaume Uni.
Le peuple catalan s'est exprim pour quitter l'Espagne.
Ils sont mme pas foutu de comprendre que la racine de leur souffrance est l'UE...

===
Pensez qu'Assad est un dictateur qui massacre son peuple avec des armes chimiques tant que vous voulez, moi je n'y crois pas une seule seconde.
a ne tient absolument pas debout.
Je suis libre de penser ce que je veux et vous aussi.

----------


## GPPro

> Au dmarrage, il n'y a pas de terroristes. Juste des opposants politiques qui souhaitaient renverser une dictature. Les terroristes sont venus aprs, profitants de la situation. Assad a fait tu (soit par son arme, soit par la Russie), des terroristes, des rebelles et des civils, employant mme des gaz interdits !


Euh a s'est la propagande officielle. Ds le dbut il y a eu des gens pour dire que les """rebelles""" taient loin d'tre des enfants de coeur (ici mme sur ce forum je l'avais dj dit, Souviron aussi il me semble,  vrifier). Ce n'est pas parce que les "dmocraties" occidentales choisissent un camp que tout de suite a en fait le camp du bien...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh a s'est la propagande officielle. Ds le dbut il y a eu des gens pour dire que les """rebelles""" taient loin d'tre des enfants de coeur (ici mme sur ce forum je l'avais dj dit, Souviron aussi il me semble,  vrifier). Ce n'est pas parce que les "dmocraties" occidentales choisissent un camp que tout de suite a en fait le camp du bien...


En fait, on n'a pas des masses d'informations. On sait juste qu'il y a eu une rbellion, comme en Tunisie, par exemple. Que ces mouvements, on t durement rprim par le rgime et qu'aprs, des groupes islamistes, en ont profit pour noyauter la rbellion. Ensuite, c'est clair que les choix de la France sont plus que contestables. Mme si a n'enlve rien au fait qu'Assad soit une ordure.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne me rappelle plus de l'histoire mais il ne me semble pas que la Russie ait financ, arm et form des terroristes, comme le fait les USA, Isral, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, l'UE.


Elle a fait pire. Elle a envahi un pays souverain, et a annex une partie de ce mme pays.
C'est un acte de guerre !




> a c'est la version vu  travers le paradigme des anti Assad...
> C'est pas forcment la version qui se rapproche le plus de la ralit.


Ton prisme pro-russe et pro-Assad n'est pas forcment meilleur.




> Tout le monde n'est pas d'accord sur le sujet.
> Officiellement la Syrie s'est dbarrass de toutes ses armes chimiques.


Tu sais ce que vaut un "officiellement", j'espre.



> Par contre les rebelles/terroristes en avaient.


L, par contre, tu me diras comment ils se les sont procures...  ::roll:: 



> Les armes qui se battaient pour la Syrie on touch un stock d'arme appartenant aux terroristes/rebelles et des gaz interdit se sont chapp (il tait impossible se savoir qu'il y avait du gaz dans cette cache d'arme rebelle avant d'attaquer).


Ces stocks d'armes appartenaient prcdemment  l'arme du rgime, t'es au courant que les rebelles n'avaient pas d'armes. Qu'ils ont t arms par d'autres pays. Il est peu probable que ces pays aient fournis des armes chimiques aux rebelles. Redescends un peu sur terre. S'il y avait des armes chimiques aux mains des rebelles, c'est que le rgime en possdait. Donc, que le "officiellement" ci-dessus tait un mensonge d'Assad. De l  dire que s'il a menti sur ce point, tout le reste de ce qu'il prtend est faux, il n'y a qu'un pas que je n'hsiterai pas  franchir.
Pour le bombardement des civils avec des armes chimiques, malgr ta thorie fumeuse, les russes, pourtant allis d'Assad, ont t plus que rservs sur la question, et ont accept sans broncher que les USA bombardent l'arme syrienne. tonnant, non ! 




> Je connais rien  propos des kurdes, c'est pas tellement un sujet qui me passionne...
> Mais l en ce moment si on pouvait arrter d'armer des rebelles/terroristes en Syrie ce serait cool.
> Il faut laisser ce pays tranquille au bout d'un moment.


Le problme c'est que la Syrie est une dictature, et qu'elle est en train de se fissurer. Si les russes ne soutenaient pas  bout de bras Assad, il serait dj renvers. Les Kurdes revendiquent leur indpendance depuis pas mal de temps. Jusqu' prsent, ils taient mats par l'Irak, la Syrie et la Turquie. L'arrive de Daesh a chang la donne. L'Irak, la Syrie se sont retrouvs embarqus dans une guerre contre Daesh et les kurdes ont jou un grand rle dans la lutte contre Daesh et comptent bien en tirer des avantages. A voir comme tout a va tourner. Mais une chose est sre, c'est que la situation est loin d'tre stable et qu'il va y avoir encore pas mal d'eau  couler sous les ponts avant que la paix ne rgne dans le coin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des groupes islamistes, en ont profit pour noyauter la rbellion


Quand les Syriens qui taient mcontent du gouvernement ont vu les rebelles/terroristes, ils sont revenu du ct du gouvernement.




> Mme si a n'enlve rien au fait qu'Assad soit une ordure.


Qu'est-ce qu'il a fait de mal exactement ?
Je ne vois pas le problme avec la Surie d'avant guerre...
La Syrie est un pays laque qui protge les minorit religieuse, c'est super sympa comme truc.
Ce serait pas la mme si les rebelles/terroristes prenaient le pouvoir.

===
Revenons  Trump.
Partage des vidos islamophobes: passe d'armes entre Donald Trump et Theresa May



> L'utilisation de Twitter par Donald Trump est de plus en plus dconcertante. Ses derniers messages ont mme vir  l'incident diplomatique, trs rare entre les tats-Unis et le Royaume-Uni, leur plus proche alli, le tout sur la place publique.  
> 
> L'affaire a commenc mercredi 29 novembre, quand le prsident amricain a repartag trois vidos tweetes par Jayda Fransen, la vice-prsidente de Britain First, parti d'extrme-droite britannique. Ce qui a provoqu un toll des deux cts de l'Atlantique.


Bon l c'est pas Trump :
Les Etats-Unis menacent de dtruire le rgime nord-coren en cas de guerre



> Lors d'une runion du Conseil de scurit de l'ONU, l'ambassadrice amricaine Nikki Haley a menac Pyongyang de destruction et exhort la Chine  cesser toute livraison de ptrole  la Core du nord.


Faudrait peut tre se calmer avec la Core, c'est un petit pays qui n'emmerde personne.
Plus vous imposerez de sanctions, plus ils seront motiv pour tenir tte.
 chaque fois a valide de plus en plus le fait que les problmes de ce pays sont caus par les USA.
Si on veut calmer la situation il faut calmer les sanctions.
Il faut stopper l'embargo tout de suite.

Si tout le monde pouvait commercer tranquillement avec la Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core il n'y aurait pas de problme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand les Syriens qui taient mcontent du gouvernement ont vu les rebelles/terroristes, ils sont revenu du ct du gouvernement.


T'as des lments l-dessus ? O est-ce que tu parles des civiles qui ont abandonn tout espoir de renversement du rgime aprs avoir t copieusement bombard par les russes ?



> Qu'est-ce qu'il a fait de mal exactement ?


Renseignes-toi...  ::roll:: 




> Faudrait peut tre se calmer avec la Core, c'est un petit pays qui n'emmerde personne.
> Plus vous imposerez de sanctions, plus ils seront motiv pour tenir tte.
>  chaque fois a valide de plus en plus le fait que les problmes de ce pays sont caus par les USA.
> Si on veut calmer la situation il faut calmer les sanctions.
> Il faut stopper l'embargo tout de suite.
> 
> Si tout le monde pouvait commercer tranquillement avec la Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core il n'y aurait pas de problme.


T'es un grand malade, en fait...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es un grand malade, en fait...


Vous ne faites pas l'effort d'essayer de comprendre les corens.
Core du Nord - Tensions avec les tats-Unis
Les USA n'arrtent pas de provoquer (des avions de chasse vol aux dessus du pays).
La grande majorit des corens soutiennent leur leader et l a doit les motiver  fond, puisque le pouvoir peut dire que les problmes que subit le pays sont caus par les USA (ce qui est vrai (les USA n'arrtent pas de demander de plus en plus de sanctions)) et ils doivent tre fier que leur petits pays puisse tenir tte  la plus grande puissance militaire mondiale.

*La Core n'emmerde pas d'autres pays.*
Ils ont juste fait des tests de missile (ils ne cherchaient  toucher personne et ils n'ont touch personne) c'tait juste pour rester fier devant les USA et montrer qu'ils sont capable de fabriquer des choses.

----------


## Invit

> Ces stocks d'armes appartenaient prcdemment  l'arme du rgime, t'es au courant que les rebelles n'avaient pas d'armes. Qu'ils ont t arms par d'autres pays. Il est peu probable que ces pays aient fournis des armes chimiques aux rebelles. Redescends un peu sur terre. S'il y avait des armes chimiques aux mains des rebelles, c'est que le rgime en possdait. Donc, que le "officiellement" ci-dessus tait un mensonge d'Assad. De l  dire que s'il a menti sur ce point, tout le reste de ce qu'il prtend est faux, il n'y a qu'un pas que je n'hsiterai pas  franchir.
> Pour le bombardement des civils avec des armes chimiques, malgr ta thorie fumeuse, les russes, pourtant allis d'Assad, ont t plus que rservs sur la question, et ont accept sans broncher que les USA bombardent l'arme syrienne. tonnant, non !


Juste sur ce point, il me semblait qu'un des rapports de l'ONU avait confirm que les rebelles avaient en leur possession des armes chimiques (bien entendu, pris dans le stock d'Assad dans certaines  villes) et que certaines armes avaient t utiliss depuis les territoires rebelles. Pour moi, c'tait officiel, non ?

Du coup, autant a n'invalide pas qu'Assad a srement menti sur certains stocks, le fait que lui aussi, il a utilis des armes chimiques, a a t prouv officiellement. Par contre, a n'empche que les rebelles ont eux aussi utilis des anciens stocks, il me semblait pour ma part que c'tait officiel aussi.
Et le mensonge, c'est  bien l'utilisation non ? Assad a bien dit qu'il en avait et qu'il se dbarrassait de tout son stock suite au rapport et  l'intervention de l'ONU ? (Bien entendu, a n'empche pas non plus qu'il ait pu en cacher).

Pour la Core du nord ...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour la Core du nord ...


L'analyse dans les mdias mainstreamest d'accord avec moi :
Existe-t-il un risque de guerre entre la Core du Nord et les Etats-Unis?



> Selon Valrie Niquet, spcialiste de l'Asie, une guerre entre la Core du Nord et les Etats-Unis reste toutefois trs peu probable.
> 
> "D'un ct, *la Core du Nord ne va pas attaquer les Etats-Unis*, du moins pas dans les prochains mois, ce serait suicidaire de sa part. *Le pays s'exposerait  une riposte amricaine  laquelle il ne pourrait pas faire face*", explique-t-elle.
> 
> "*L'objectif de ces tirs de missiles pour les Nord-Corens est uniquement de se crdibiliser auprs des Etats-Unis*, de dmontrer qu'ils ont des moyens en termes de missiles, de nuclaire, *et ainsi de dissuader toute attaque des Etats-Unis*", poursuit-elle. "Dans sa communication, la Core du Nord affirme tre sous la menace des Etats-Unis".
> 
> "Pourtant, les Etats-Unis n'ont aucun intrt  attaquer la Core du Nord. Ils ont par ailleurs toujours dclar qu'ils n'avaient pas de raison d'attaquer. Lorsque Donald Trump dclare qu'il peut frapper Pyongyang, c'est dans un cadre de dissuasion, a ne traduit pas une relle volont de passer  l'acte".


En fait il y a des personnes puissantes dans le gouvernement amricain qui ont intrt  ce qu'une guerre clate.
Si les USA attaque la Core du Nord, normalement a devrait partir en guerre mondiale.
Et les USA ont besoin d'une guerre mondiale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Juste sur ce point, il me semblait qu'un des rapports de l'ONU avait confirm que les rebelles avaient en leur possession des armes chimiques (bien entendu, pris dans le stock d'Assad dans certaines  villes) et que certaines armes avaient t utiliss depuis les territoires rebelles. Pour moi, c'tait officiel, non ?
> 
> Du coup, autant a n'invalide pas qu'Assad a srement menti sur certains stocks, le fait que lui aussi, il a utilis des armes chimiques, a a t prouv officiellement. Par contre, a n'empche que les rebelles ont eux aussi utilis des anciens stocks, il me semblait pour ma part que c'tait officiel aussi.
> Et le mensonge, c'est  bien l'utilisation non ? Assad a bien dit qu'il en avait et qu'il se dbarrassait de tout son stock suite au rapport et  l'intervention de l'ONU ? (Bien entendu, a n'empche pas non plus qu'il ait pu en cacher).
> 
> Pour la Core du nord ...


Je n'ai pas dit que les rebelles n'avaient pas utiliss les armes chimiques qu'ils avaient rcupres dans les stocks d'armes d'Assad. Je n'en sais rien. Si tu dis qu'il y a des preuves confirmes par l'ONU, je veux bien te croire. Les rebelles, surtout une fois noyaut par les islamistes, n'ont pas vraiment l'air d'tre des saints !  ::aie:: 
Mais quand Ryu affirme que Assad n'avait plus d'armes chimiques, et laisse entendre que les rebelles les ont reus des pays qui les ont aids (dont la France), je dis qu'il ne faudrait pas confondre...
C'est tout.
Comme prtendre qu'Assad est aim de son peuple ou que les nord corens "aiment" leur dictateur... Des fois je me demande ce qui s'est pass dans ce "cerveau" pour tre  ce point dtraqu...  ::weird::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'analyse dans les mdias mainstreamest d'accord avec moi :
> Existe-t-il un risque de guerre entre la Core du Nord et les Etats-Unis?
> 
> 
> En fait il y a des personnes puissantes dans le gouvernement amricain qui ont intrt  ce qu'une guerre clate.
> Si les USA attaque la Core du Nord, normalement a devrait partir en guerre mondiale.
> Et les USA ont besoin d'une guerre mondiale.


Tu as une drle de lecture...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme prtendre qu'Assad est aim de son peuple ou que les nord corens "aiment" leur dictateur...


Assad est surement plus populaire en Syrie que Macron ne l'est en France.
En plus l'alternative  Assad est bien pire, si les rebelles prennent le pouvoir a va vraiment craindre en Syrie...
Je ne sais pas o les rebelles ont rcupr leur arme chimique.
(Isral utilise bien du phosphore blanc et les USA ont bien utilis du Napalm et de l'Agent Orange)
Mais a aurait t stupide de la part de l'arme syrienne d'utiliser des armes chimique, puisqu'Obama a dit que c'tait une limite  ne pas franchir sinon il y aurait des consquences...
Barack Obama tablit une ligne rouge en Syrie



> Mais si nous commencions  voir des quantits d'armes chimiques dplaces ou utilises, cela changerait mon quation, a affirm le prsident amricain. Avant d'ajouter qu'il s'agirait l d'une ligne rouge qui aurait des consquences normes.


==================================
Pour la Core, vous ne comprenez pas le contexte.
Ceux qui sont n dans le pays, qui ont t lev avec le juche aiment leur pays et la dynastie Kim.
Juche



> Le juche est une idologie autocratique dveloppe par le prsident de la Core du Nord Kim Il-sung et qui fonde le rgime de la Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core. Elle guide les activits du Parti du travail de Core, dominant en Core du Nord, et du Front dmocratique national anti-imprialiste en Core du Sud et a vocation  diriger le destin de chaque citoyen. L'idologie du juche est accompagne par une propagande intensive, dont l'un des aspects les plus saillants est *un culte de la personnalit autour de la  dynastie Kim .*


Ils ont tous un boulots, ils vivent tous grce  l'tat, ils sont heureux tant qu'ils restent dans le truc.
Aprs si tu commence  ne pas respecter la dynastie Kim forcment a va mal ce passer...

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de rbellion l-bas.
Les gens sont majoritairement satisfait de leur pays (a vient pas mal de leur ducation).

==================================



> Tu as une drle de lecture...


Je suis d'accord avec les paragraphes 1 et 2, mais pas le 3.
Les USA ont besoin d'une guerre mondiale, c'est clair.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas dit que les rebelles n'avaient pas utiliss les armes chimiques qu'ils avaient rcupres dans les stocks d'armes d'Assad. Je n'en sais rien. Si tu dis qu'il y a des preuves confirmes par l'ONU, je veux bien te croire. Les rebelles, surtout une fois noyaut par les islamistes, n'ont pas vraiment l'air d'tre des saints ! 
> Mais quand Ryu affirme que Assad n'avait plus d'armes chimiques, et laisse entendre que les rebelles les ont reus des pays qui les ont aids (dont la France), je dis qu'il ne faudrait pas confondre...
> C'est tout.
> Comme prtendre qu'Assad est aim de son peuple ou que les nord corens "aiment" leur dictateur... Des fois je me demande ce qui s'est pass dans ce "cerveau" pour tre  ce point dtraqu...


Ok, j'avais mal compris Ryu, je pensais qu'il disait que c'tait des stocks rcuprs et pas arriver d'aide extrieure...  :;): 
Pour moi, j'ai pas re-vrifi mais le 1er rapport de l'ONU disait bien que c'tait des zone rebelles et visiblement des stocks syrien rcupr (Assad l'avait dit pour cette partie). Et c'est l que l'occident a perdu sa communication car malgr l'ONU, notre super Ayraud disait l'inverse, soi-disant la France avait des preuves...




> Pour la Core, vous ne comprenez pas le contexte.
> Ceux qui sont n dans le pays, qui ont t lev avec le juche aiment leur pays et la dynastie Kim.
> Juche
> 
> 
> Ils ont tous un boulots, ils vivent tous grce  l'tat, ils sont heureux tant qu'ils restent dans le truc.
> Aprs si tu commence  ne pas respecter la dynastie Kim forcment a va mal ce passer...
> 
> Il n'y a pas beaucoup de rbellion l-bas.
> ...


Mais non, on comprend trs bien le contexte, et tu as raison, ils aiment leur *dictateur*  mais c'est seulement vrai car ils n'ont pas le choix !
Et mme si ils ont l'impression de l'aimer et d'avoir le choix, ce n'est qu'une illusion car ils ont t endoctrins depuis leur plus jeune ge... Ce n'est pas tre libre contrairement  ce que tu peux penser... (cf syndrome de Stockholm)

Tu es tellement cur de notre dmocratie actuelle (et systme mondiale) que tu es entrain d'envier une vrai dictature. Tu l'envies simplement car le dictateur coren ne ment pas  son peuple, c'est aime moi ou je te dtruis... Tu y trouves une logique mais tu penses rellement que quelqu'un peut tre heureux comme a ? Toujours  faire attention  tout pour ne pas tre expos ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et mme si ils ont l'impression de l'aimer et d'avoir le choix, ce n'est qu'une illusion car ils ont t endoctrins depuis leur plus jeune ge...


Oui ben c'est que a.
Mais au final ils sont plus heureux que les gens "libre".
Les gars ont trs peu de choses  cause des sanctions qui leur sont impos et pourtant ils sont plus souriant que les gens d'ici.

De toute faon, dans une certaine mesure, nous sommes tous endoctrin depuis l'enfance...
Nous sommes programm, par la propagande, pour aimer les USA, l'UE, la rvolution franaise, etc.
Et on peut galement avoir des problmes quand on n'est pas d'accord avec cette idologie.
Nous aussi nous arrivons en dictature, les algorithmes de Google vont mal rfrencer les sites qui vhiculent des ides contraire  l'idologie du systme.
Les algorithmes de YouTube enlvent la montisation des vidos pour les mmes raisons.

Les Corens sont socialiste, nationaliste, patriote, ils aiment leur pays et leur histoire, ils sont fier d'avoir repouss le Japon et les USA.
Nous c'est l'inverse, le systme veut qu'on dteste notre nation, ce qui n'a pas de sens...

Il faut d'abord que les USA arrtent de faire chier et aprs le pays pourra s'ouvrir au monde.
Il faut que a ce passe dans ce sens l.
Parce que l,*  chaque fois que les USA en remettent une couche, l'endoctrinement se renforce*.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les corens vivent dans un bagne  ciel ouvert. Quand tu dis qu'ils "aiment" leur dictateur, c'est comme prtendre que les bagnards de Cayenne aimaient leurs gardiens parce qu'ils les nourrissaient. On peut faire le mme rapprochement avec les camps de la mort.  ::roll:: 
T'es vraiment grave comme mec.

----------


## Grogro

> Les corens vivent dans un bagne  ciel ouvert. Quand tu dis qu'ils "aiment" leur dictateur, c'est comme prtendre que les bagnards de Cayenne aimaient leurs gardiens parce qu'ils les nourrissaient. On peut faire le mme rapprochement avec les camps de la mort. 
> T'es vraiment grave comme mec.


Tu connais le syndrome de Stockholm ? Aimer son dictateur c'est quelque chose d'irrationnel, mais qui n'a rien d'incongru, et cela s'est dj vu. Tu ne sais pas dans quel environnement psychologique vivent les nord corens. Quand toute ta vie, la socit te renvoie l'image d'une citadelle assige par des hordes barbares tats-uniennes (qui avaient effectivement ras une bonne partie de la pninsule pendant la guerre de Core - exactions qui seraient aujourd'hui considres comme des crimes de guerre), et  ct le dictateur se construit une image quasi divine. N'oublie pas que c'est un pays totalement ferm. La Core du nord n'est pas "un bagne  ciel ouvert", c'est un rgime stalinien dans lequel tout "suspect" finit dans un camp, et potentiellement sa famille avec. Je ne serais pas surpris d'apprendre que la majorit de la population vnre les trois Kim. Je pense que tu sous-estimes grandement la puissance d'un culte de la personnalit dans un rgime totalitaire. Et puis, la majorit des travailleurs "aiment" bien leur patron.

Je l'ai dj dit : tu te montres frquemment aussi manichen que Ryu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est comme prtendre que les bagnards de Cayenne aimaient leurs gardiens parce qu'ils les nourrissaient.


Non, la comparaison ne fonctionne pas du tout !
a n'a strictement rien  voir !

La majorit des nord corens aiment vraiment sincrement leur pays et la dynastie Kim.
Mme si c'est en parti du  un endoctrinement.
Le pouvoir est trs sympa avec le peuple, tant qu'il respecte les rgles il n'y a pas de problme.

Le chef n'est pas un tyran qui torture son peuple...

----------


## Invit

> Non, la comparaison ne fonctionne pas du tout !
> a n'a strictement rien  voir !
> 
> La majorit des nord corens aiment vraiment sincrement leur pays et la dynastie Kim.
> Mme si c'est en parti du  un endoctrinement.
> Le pouvoir est trs sympa avec le peuple, tant qu'il respecte les rgles il n'y a pas de problme.
> 
> Le chef n'est pas un tyran qui torture son peuple...


Dsol mais non sa passe pas sa...
Oui ils aiment leur pays bien plus que nous aimons le notre mais c'est uniquement grce  l'endoctrinement.
Le pouvoir n'a rien de "sympa" -> le peuple est compltement manipul et n'en a pas conscience !
Ce pays utilise une politique de la peur : "Pense comme moi ou meurt", forcment tu vas l'aimer ton pays dans ce cas...

Mais, personnellement, je prfre vivre moins heureux dans la ralit que plus heureux dans un mensonge perptuel.

----------


## Invit

> Les gars ont trs peu de choses  cause des sanctions qui leur sont impos et pourtant ils sont plus souriant que les gens d'ici.


Tu as dj vu des reportages ? Le peu d'image qu'on peut avoir o tout est contrl...

A ton avis, pourquoi Kim n'ouvre pas Internet  la population ?

Tu parles de nos choix, nos idologies, etc... Mais je trouve que justement, ce site par exemple prouve que tu as encore une totale libert d'expression...
Tu peux tre du des technologies qui nous surveillent, de choix, etc... Mais  un moment, faut que tu arrtes de comparer l'Occident avec des dictatures...

Je le redis, ils aiment srement leur dirigeant MAIS c'est une illusion de croire qu'ils ont ou qu'ils ont eu le choix  un moment de leur vie...

En fait, tu prfrerais tre dans la Matrice ?  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Tu as dj vu des reportages ? Le peu d'image qu'on peut avoir o tout est contrl...


Je me souviens d'un reportage o on voyait deux fleurs qui portaient le nom du dictateur actuel et de son prdcesseur. Forcment la population trouve ces fleurs magnifiques.

Le journaliste avait demand  une dame quelles fleurs elle prfrait : impossible pour elle de rpondre, on aurait cru un programme informatique qui avait compltement plant... Elle n'avait aucun avis dessus et elle n'arrivait pas  s'en faire un, c'tait impossible pour elle de prendre une dcision sur ce sujet. C'est juste terrifiant de voir sa...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu connais le syndrome de Stockholm ? Aimer son dictateur c'est quelque chose d'irrationnel, mais qui n'a rien d'incongru, et cela s'est dj vu. Tu ne sais pas dans quel environnement psychologique vivent les nord corens. Quand toute ta vie, la socit te renvoie l'image d'une citadelle assige par des hordes barbares tats-uniennes (qui avaient effectivement ras une bonne partie de la pninsule pendant la guerre de Core - exactions qui seraient aujourd'hui considres comme des crimes de guerre), et  ct le dictateur se construit une image quasi divine. N'oublie pas que c'est un pays totalement ferm. La Core du nord n'est pas "un bagne  ciel ouvert", c'est un rgime stalinien dans lequel tout "suspect" finit dans un camp, et potentiellement sa famille avec. Je ne serais pas surpris d'apprendre que la majorit de la population vnre les trois Kim. Je pense que tu sous-estimes grandement la puissance d'un culte de la personnalit dans un rgime totalitaire.


Apparemment, on ne se comprend pas. Peut-on parler d'aimer dans ce cas ? Peut-on considrer que les nord corens apprcie leur vie, sachant qu'ils n'ont pas la possibilit d'en changer ? Le syndrome de Stockholm n'est que ce qu'il est : un syndrome. Donc un dsordre psychologique du  des privations, des tortures psychologiques et/ou physiques, un sentiment d'abandon de la part des personnes que l'on considre comme devant vous protger. Bref, est-ce de l'amour ? 
Les nord corens vnrent peut-tre les 3 Kim, mais parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'autres choix. 




> Et puis, la majorit des travailleurs "aiment" bien leur patron.


Remarque typiquement franaise. Comme s'il tait anormal d'aimer son employeur. Personnellement, je n'ai aucun ressentiment envers mes employeurs. 




> Je l'ai dj dit : tu te montres frquemment aussi manichen que Ryu.


Je ne vois pas de manichisme dans mes propos. Une analyse diffrente de la tienne. Et, si tu penses qu'on vit mieux en Core du Nord qu'en France, tu peux essayer d'y aller, pour voir...  :;): 
Je prfre vivre en France, mme si je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de choses que l'on pourrait amliorer, qu'en Russie, en Chine ou en Core du Nord (par exemple).

----------


## Invit

> Je me souviens d'un reportage o on voyait deux fleurs qui portaient le nom du dictateur actuel et de son prdcesseur. Forcment la population trouve ces fleurs magnifiques.
> 
> Le journaliste avait demand  une dame quelles fleurs elle prfrait : impossible pour elle de rpondre, on aurait cru un programme informatique qui avait compltement plant... Elle n'avait aucun avis dessus et elle n'arrivait pas  s'en faire un, c'tait impossible pour elle de prendre une dcision sur ce sujet. C'est juste terrifiant de voir sa...


J'avais vu une fois un vieux reportage "Envoy Spcial" quand la Core du Nord n'tait pas dans "l'oeil du cyclone" comme actuellement. C'tait un pays renferm avec un dictateur mais sans la pression actuelle.

Les journalistes taient dans la rue avec des vrais camras et une partie cach. Et ils se mettent  discuter avec un nord-coren devant une pancarte de propagande, il commence  parler un peu mais sans dire "J'aime mon dictateur", etc... Il tait un peu en mode "Je dois pas dire de connerie mais je veux pas mentir".
La personne qui servait de guide aux journalistes se met  reprendre en main sur la discussion et  "attirer" les journalistes un peu plus loin... Et une des camras cachs par les journalistes capte des images un peu plus loin et tu vois 2 mecs attrap le bonhomme par le bras et l'emmener...

On aurait dit un film  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui ils aiment leur pays bien plus que nous aimons le notre mais c'est uniquement grce  l'endoctrinement.


Oui, c'est ce que je dis...




> Tu as dj vu des reportages ? Le peu d'image qu'on peut avoir o tout est contrl...


Non mais les reportages diffus par les mdias mainstream ne sont pas neutre, ils sont hyper orient.
Avec le bon montage tu peux faire dire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui.
Tu peux accentuer des trucs et en masquer plein d'autres.

J'ai un peu multipli les sources.
Il faut regarder sous tous les angles.
C'est plus intressant d'couter un coren fier de son pays que d'couter un coren qui a quitt son pays, parce qu'on voit moins souvent le premier point de vue.




> A ton avis, pourquoi Kim n'ouvre pas Internet  la population ?


Pour les protger de la perversion et de la propagande anti Core du Nord.
Si les corens allaient voir ce que les tasuniens pensent de leur pays ce ne serait pas top.

En tout cas a a rendu les corens un peu enfantin/gentil/naf.
C'est pas des gens agressifs ou dpressifs.

Ils vivent peut tre dans une bulle, mais ils sont heureux et pas corrompu par la socit.
*Le pays pourrait s'ouvrir au monde si on arrtait les sanctions.* (les sanctions renforcent la foie des corens)
Le Nord et le Sud de la Core pourrait se runir.
Mais pour a il faut que les USA arrte de faire chier.




> En fait, tu prfrerais tre dans la Matrice ?


Nous sommes tous dans une matrice, on nous faire croire :
- qu'il y a une diffrence entre la gauche et la droite
- que le peuple  son mot  dire dans la politique du pays
- que l'UE est bnfique ou finira par l'tre
- que les tats utilisent leur arm pour le bien des peuples opprims (vous avez dj vu la Libye avec et sans Kadhafi ?)
- que l'immigration massive est une bonne chose (alors que c'est voulu par le grand capital pour maintenir les salaires  la baisse et que les immigrs et les gens de souches sont tous les 2 des victimes)
- que l'islam reprsente un danger (le pouvoir veut faire une division entre franais pas musulman et franais musulman, pour que le peuple ne se ralise pas qui est le vrai ennemi)
- qu'il y a une pluralit de point de vue dans les diffrents mdias mainstreams (alors que c'est exactement la mme propagande)
- etc




> Les nord corens vnrent peut-tre les 3 Kim, mais parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'autres choix.


C'est aussi du au fait que *leur roman national dchire*.
C'est un tout petit pays qui a repouss le Japon et les USA, c'est ultra classe.
Pour les rsistant  l'empire US du monde entier, la Core du Nord c'est le pays qui rsiste le plus.

C'est quand mme hyper classe de dire "Vous voyez le pays le plus puissant du monde ? Et ben nous on ne se met pas  genoux devant lui, nous on garde la tte haute !".
Et c'est pas un mensonge.
Peut tre que parfois les mdias nord corens disent que les sportifs nord coren ont gagn alors qu'ils ont perdu, mais ils ne mentent pas sur l'histoire.

----------


## Grogro

> Apparemment, on ne se comprend pas. Peut-on parler d'aimer dans ce cas ? Peut-on considrer que les nord corens apprcie leur vie, sachant qu'ils n'ont pas la possibilit d'en changer ? Le syndrome de Stockholm n'est que ce qu'il est : un syndrome. Donc un dsordre psychologique du  des privations, des tortures psychologiques et/ou physiques, un sentiment d'abandon de la part des personnes que l'on considre comme devant vous protger. Bref, est-ce de l'amour ? 
> *Les nord corens vnrent peut-tre les 3 Kim, mais parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'autres choix.*


Exactement, tu as tout compris et l'anecdote d'Oudouner est assez terrifiante. C'est vicieux le conditionnement. Cela te parait incongru que a puisse crer de l'amour plus ou moins sincre ? Regarde le nombre de femmes battues qui affirment "aimer" leur bourreau.  

Les privations, pnuries ? C'est la faute du Grand Satan contre le Peuple de la Vertu. Le conditionnement psychologique ? Rarement peru comme une contrainte tant qu'on est sous son emprise. Les gens qui disparaissent dans des camps ? La police politique te "protge" contre les "ennemis du peuple". Le sentiment d'abandon ? Quel sentiment d'abandon ? Le rgime est omniprsent, parait omniscient, s'occupe de tout  ta place... tant que tu restes un "gentil". C'est a un rgime totalitaire.

----------


## Lucio_

> Assad est surement plus populaire en Syrie que Macron ne l'est en France.


Peut etre qu'on devrait s'inspirer des methodes D'assad et de Kim Jong-un afin d'avoir enfin un prsident populaire. A mditer pour 2022.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Nous sommes tous dans une matrice, on nous faire croire :
> - qu'il y a une diffrence entre la gauche et la droite
> - que le peuple  son mot  dire dans la politique du pays
> - que l'UE est bnfique ou finira par l'tre
> - que les tats utilisent leur arm pour le bien des peuples opprims (vous avez dj vu la Libye avec et sans Kadhafi ?)
> - que l'immigration massive est une bonne chose (alors que c'est voulu par le grand capital pour maintenir les salaires  la baisse et que les immigrs et les gens de souches sont tous les 2 des victimes)
> - que l'islam reprsente un danger (le pouvoir veut faire une division entre franais pas musulman et franais musulman, pour que le peuple ne se ralise pas qui est le vrai ennemi)
> - qu'il y a une pluralit de point de vue dans les diffrents mdias mainstreams (alors que c'est exactement la mme propagande)
> - etc
> .


Mais c'est a ton problme justement ... Tu essaies de nous comparer des corens qui vivent dans une illusion totale avec des diffrences droite / gauche... Mais justement, tu es l'exemple qui prouve qu'on peut penser autrement (souvent  ct de la plaque  ::aie:: ) mais tu as la libert de le faire...
Pareil pour tes questions de religions, etc ..

Et pour tes reportages bidonns, je peux tre d'accord avec toi dans certains cas ... Mais l, le pays refuse les journalistes ou alors avec une personne qui surveille tout ...

----------


## Invit

> C'est plus intressant d'couter un coren fier de son pays que d'couter un coren qui a quitt son pays, parce qu'on voit moins souvent le premier point de vue.


Je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'intressant  couter un robot manipul et sans aucune personnalit mis  part constater les dgts...




> Pour les protger de la perversion et de la propagande anti Core du Nord.
> Si les corens allaient voir ce que les tasuniens pensent de leur pays ce ne serait pas top.


C'est surtout que les Corens dcouvriraient la ralit de notre monde et comprendraient qu'on leur raconte des conneries depuis toujours.




> Ils vivent peut tre dans une bulle, mais ils sont heureux et pas corrompu par la socit.
> *Le pays pourrait s'ouvrir au monde si on arrtait les sanctions.* (les sanctions renforcent la foie des corens)
> Le Nord et le Sud de la Core pourrait se runir.
> Mais pour a il faut que les USA arrte de faire chier.


Comment sa ils sont pas corrompus par la socit ? Tu parles bien de la mme socit qui les obligent  penser de tel manire et pas d'une autre ?
Et non, la Core du Nord ne s'ouvrira jamais au monde car c'est un pays qui n'est pas dans notre monde. Si un jour la vrit sur le monde clate en Core du Nord, le pays disparatra.




> Nous sommes tous dans une matrice, on nous faire croire :
> - qu'il y a une diffrence entre la gauche et la droite
> - que le peuple  son mot  dire dans la politique du pays
> - que l'UE est bnfique ou finira par l'tre
> - que les tats utilisent leur arm pour le bien des peuples opprims (vous avez dj vu la Libye avec et sans Kadhafi ?)
> - que l'immigration massive est une bonne chose (alors que c'est voulu par le grand capital pour maintenir les salaires  la baisse et que les immigrs et les gens de souches sont tous les 2 des victimes)
> - que l'islam reprsente un danger (le pouvoir veut faire une division entre franais pas musulman et franais musulman, pour que le peuple ne se ralise pas qui est le vrai ennemi)
> - qu'il y a une pluralit de point de vue dans les diffrents mdias mainstreams (alors que c'est exactement la mme propagande)
> - etc


On essaye de nous faire croire mais on a toujours le droit de ne pas tre d'accord. Ce n'est pas le cas en Core du Nord : t'es pas d'accord, tu disparais.




> C'est aussi du au fait que *leur roman national dchire*.
> C'est un tout petit pays qui a repouss le Japon et les USA, c'est ultra classe.
> Pour les rsistant  l'empire US du monde entier, la Core du Nord c'est le pays qui rsiste le plus.
> 
> C'est quand mme hyper classe de dire "Vous voyez le pays le plus puissant du monde ? Et ben nous on ne se met pas  genoux devant lui, nous on garde la tte haute !".
> Et c'est pas un mensonge.
> Peut tre que parfois les mdias nord corens disent que les sportifs nord coren ont gagn alors qu'ils ont perdu, mais ils ne mentent pas sur l'histoire.


Je me demande si tu parles srieusement quand tu dis sa  ::weird:: .

----------


## virginieh

> Assad na tir sur personne.
> L'arme syrienne n'a pas tir sur la foule.
> L'arme syrienne dfendait le pays contre des terroristes et des rebelles.





> Et c'est tonant qu'il aie eu tant de mal que a contre les terroristes et les rebelles parce qu'ils n'taient pas foule.





> De quoi ?
> a fait 6 ans que la Syrie est en guerre, 6 ans que des rebelles et des terroristes sont arm, financ, form par des puissances trangres pour renverser le gouvernement syrien.


1 lis ce que tu as dis la premire fois
2 lis ce que j'ai rpondu
3 rflechis avant de ragir

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En fait, on n'a pas des masses d'informations. On sait juste qu'il y a eu une rbellion, comme en Tunisie, par exemple. Que ces mouvements, on t durement rprim par le rgime et qu'aprs, des groupes islamistes, en ont profit pour noyauter la rbellion. Ensuite, c'est clair que les choix de la France sont plus que contestables. Mme si a n'enlve rien au fait qu'Assad soit une ordure.


Euh si on a des masses d'informations, la dynastie Assad a un historique avec les jihadistes qui remonte aux annes 70 (soit quasiment ds l'arrive au pouvoir d'Hafez al-Assad). L'opposition la plus dure aux Assad a toujours t jihadiste, et la guerre actuelle  n'est pas son premier soulvement, juste celui qui a russi a dchirer le pays (Fisk stime  20,000 le nombre de morts pour le "petit" soulvement de Hama en 82, par exemple). 

Oui, il a y eu d'autres tendances politiques exprimes en 2011 que le jihadisme sunnite, mais tout observateur averti savait ds le dpart que les jihadistes sunnites seraient la faction d'opposition la plus puissante. Et mme si cela n'avait pas t le cas au dbut, quand Assad a libr des centaines de Frres Musulmans endurcis qu'il avait en ses prisons, ceux-ci ont tout de suite form le noyeau dur de l'opposition arme. Sur ce coup l, il a srement cru qu'il pourrait rprimer les jihadistes en quelques grosses batailles comme son pre l'avait fait, et que leur nature serait trop repoussante pour que l'Occident s'engage  fond. Il n'avait pas tort sur l'engagement Occidental, mais je crois qu'il a srieusement sous-estim jusqu' o la majorit sunnite tait prte  aller.

Alors oui, bien sr, Assad est une ordure. Mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue pourquoi des hommes, essentiellement des Arabes issus des minorits religieuses (et des shiites trangers venus dfendre leurs coreligionaires et lieux saints), se battent et meurent pour lui. C'est une ordure qui protge une grosse minorit du pays des svices que veut lui infliger la majorit. Imagine qu'en France 60% des Franais trouvent Le Pen pre trop modr et hassent les Arabes: tu comprendras un peu mieux le contexte politique dans lequel voluent les Syriens.

----------


## Grogro

Et la grosse minorit c'est ~30% de la population au moins. Kurdes, assyriens, alaouites, chrtiens d'orient, chiites, druzes, ismaliens. Tous menacs de gnocide par "la religion de la paix", le salafisme si cher aux gauchistes et libraux qu'ils assimilent par ignorance  l'islam tout court (puisque les salafistes se revendiquent les seuls "orthodoxes"). Sans compter les tribus sunnites qui ont refus de se soumettre. Tous ne soutiennent pas Assad pour autant, et ceux qui le soutiennent le font certainement en se bouchant le nez.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Hum. Et laisser Assad tirer sur la foule, non ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, si les occidentaux n'avaient pas fourni d'armes auxdits rebelles, ils se les seraient procures par d'autres moyens. Aprs tout, les marchands et trafiquants d'armes, c'est pas a qui manque.


Les occidentaux ont fournis des armes aux rebelles avant le dbut de l'insurrection, voyons.




> Messieurs, Assad est matre chez soi. C'est un Etat souverain. Tout ce que vous pouvez dire ou juger ne le regarde pas. Il fait ce qu'il veut de ses rebelles, de Daech des sunnites et autres bdouins, et n'a  subir de contrle ni de petits franais sur leur canap ni de l'ONU.


Surtout qu'il a tu beaucoup moins d'arabes que les amricains. C'est peut-tre ce qu'on lui reproche d'ailleurs, allez savoir: les isralites sont tellement tordus et l'administration Bush en tait remplie, de tordus.





> Mais tu es pour quand c'est la Russie qui intervient en Ukraine. Y a pas une contradiction, l ?


C'est pourquoi il faut tre interventionniste et dfendre ses intrts. Je sais qu'on tait pas franchement amis avec les syriens depuis l'affaire libanaise, mais soutenir les gorgeurs enturbans en Lybie, puis en Syrie ensuite ? voila qui n'a aucun sens, la politique franaise est  la drive depuis Mitterrand. A croire que les saoudiens nous ont achet comme le prtendait le vil Fillon.




> Et la grosse minorit c'est ~30% de la population au moins. Kurdes, assyriens, alaouites, chrtiens d'orient, chiites, druzes, ismaliens. Tous menacs de gnocide par "la religion de la paix", le salafisme si cher aux gauchistes et libraux qu'ils assimilent par ignorance  l'islam tout court (puisque les salafistes se revendiquent les seuls "orthodoxes"). Sans compter les tribus sunnites qui ont refus de se soumettre. Tous ne soutiennent pas Assad pour autant, et ceux qui le soutiennent le font certainement en se bouchant le nez.


Assad reprsente l'tat Syrien, et c'est la seule chose qui tient ce pays.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et la grosse minorit c'est ~30% de la population au moins. Kurdes, assyriens, alaouites, chrtiens d'orient, chiites, druzes, ismaliens. Tous menacs de gnocide par "la religion de la paix", le salafisme si cher aux gauchistes et libraux qu'ils assimilent par ignorance  l'islam tout court (puisque les salafistes se revendiquent les seuls "orthodoxes"). Sans compter les tribus sunnites qui ont refus de se soumettre. Tous ne soutiennent pas Assad pour autant, et ceux qui le soutiennent le font certainement en se bouchant le nez.


Encore, a reste la version simplifie. La guerre civile a exacerbe les conflits confessionels, mais ce ne sont pas les seuls clivages en Syrie. Assad est Ba'athiste, c'est  dire peu ou prou un fasciste Arabe lac. Certain Syriens de toutes confessions (mais pas parmi les minorits ethniques, non-Arabes) sont plus ou moins convaincus par cette idologie, ou ont fait semblant de l'tre par opportunisme avant la guerre.  Bien sr, les sunnites membres du Parti Ba'ath sont autant menacs de massacre que les shiites ou les chrtiens. Et avant la guerre, les minorits ethniques de toutes confessions taient reprimes et pousses vers l'Arabisation. 

Les Kurdes sont majoritairement sunnites (il y en aussi des shiites et des religions rares). Ceux qu'on a l'habitude de voir en Occident, les principaux partis Kurdes, sont nationalistes ou gauchistes et lacs. Mais certains Kurdes, comme les Arabes, sont sensibles  l'appel du jihad. Il n'est pas de faux de considrer que la plupart des Kurdes privilgient l'identit nationale sur l'identit religieuse, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. Le PYD, le principal parti Kurde de Syrie, est thoriquement hostile  Assad. En pratique, je paraphrase leurs dirigeants quand je dis qu'ils voient en Assad un acteur rationnel avec lequel on peut discuter et faire des compromis, alors que les jihadistes veulent simplement les gorger et sont ferms  toute discussion. 

De fait, Assad a arm le PYDalors qu'il avait longuement opprom les Kurdesen 2012 lorsque son autorit s'effondrait le long de la frontire Nord pour prcisement cette raison: entre gens lacs et rationnels, l'entente contre les jihadistes est possible. Pour Assad, il valait mieux avoir une seconde rebellion hostile  la premire plutot que de laisser la frontire Nord aux jihadistes. Accessoirement, armer le PYD tait aussi une petite vengeance mesquine contre la Turquie, trs engage en soutien de la rebellion, parce que le PYD est idologiquement align sur le PKK, les rebelles Kurdes de Turquie.

De leur cts, les shiites (au sens large: duodcimains, ismaliens, alaouites) ne sont pas non plus insensibles  l'islamisme, mais forcment leur jihad est hostile  celui des sunnites. Hizbullah (le "parti de Dieu") voit l'intervention en Syrie comme un devoir religieux, et un service rendu au mcne Iranien  la fois. L'Iran lui-mme est doublement impliqu:  la fois parce qu'il est leader du monde shiite, et donc moralement oblig de dfendre ses coreligionaires, mais aussi parce que la Syrie a pour l'Iran une valeur stratgique (couloir vers la Mditerrane, ligne d'approvisionement pour intervenir au Liban et en Palestine, frontalire du rival Turc et de la cible Iraquienne etc etc) et qu' force de faire crdit  Assad, l'Iran a dsormais en gage  peu prs toute l'conomie Syrienne. Ils ont donc beaucoup  perdre si Assad tombe, et beaucoup  gagner en repaiements dans les annes qui viennent si la Syrie reste un tat unifi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA continuent de provoquer de plus en plus la Core du Nord :
tats-Unis et Core du Sud lancent de vastes exercices militaires ariens



> Soul et Washington ont donn le coup d'envoi lundi  leur plus important exercice arien conjoint  ce jour, manuvre qualifie par le Nord de *provocation totale*, quelques jours aprs le tir par Pyongyang d'un puissant missile.

----------


## halaster08

> Les USA continuent de de rpondre aux provocations de la Core du Nord :


Petite correction.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Petite correction.


Le premier  avoir commenc les provocations c'est quand mme les USA...
Il n'y a pas d'avion Nord Coren qui survolent les USA, si c'tait le cas les USA aurait dj lanc la guerre.
C'est comme les drones US en Iran, imaginez un peu si il y avait des drones Iranien aux USA !
J'aime pas trop le 2 poids 2 mesures, les USA se croit un peu trop libre de faire n'importe quoi...

Si les USA tait un pays responsable, il ne ferait pas ce genre de chose.
La Core du Nord est un tout petit pays, qui n'a quasiment pas de ressource  cause des sanctions qui lui sont impos.
C'est n'importe quoi que la premire puissance militaire mondiale cherche  augmenter les tensions.
Les USA devrait ignorer le Core du Nord au lieu de vouloir absolument la faire chier.

===
Les USA provoque aussi les palestiniens :
Ambassade amricaine  Jrusalem : vers une dcision explosive de Trump ?



> "*Rien ne justifie cette dcision [...] Cela ne servira pas la paix et la stabilit, au contraire cela nourrira le fanatisme et la violence*", a mis en garde le chef de la Ligue arabe Ahmed Abul Gheit. Ce dmnagement "bnficiera  une seule partie, le gouvernement isralien qui est contre la paix", a-t-il ajout.
> Isral considre la Ville sainte comme sa capitale "ternelle et runifie", mais les Palestiniens estiment que Jrusalem-Est doit tre la capitale de l'Etat auquel ils aspirent. Ce qui fait de son statut l'un des noeuds les plus pineux du conflit.


Isral a besoin de violence de la part des palestiniens pour justifier son expansion illgal.
 chaque fois que des palestiniens attaquent des soldats israliens, Isral rpond au centuple.
Le problme c'est quand l'ensemble des palestiniens veulent la paix...
Isral est oblig de provoquer  nouveau.

----------


## halaster08

> Le premier  avoir commenc les provocations c'est quand mme les USA...


Rcemment la situation tait plutt calme, jusqu' ce que la Core du nord ne fasse des tirs des missiles, et depuis c'est l'escalade entre les deux boulets pour montrer qui a la plus grosse.
Certes les USA ont leur part de responsabilit mais ce n'est pas eux qui ont commenc les provocations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes les USA ont leur part de responsabilit mais ce n'est pas eux qui ont commenc les provocations.


En fait les avions militaire US volaient dj au dessus de la Core du Nord avant le premier test de missile...
Et de toute faon il y a des bases amricaines en Core du Sud trs proche de la frontire avec la Core du Nord, c'est dj assez provocant comme a.

La Core du Nord ne reprsente pas un danger.

Un test de missile c'est rien...
C'tait juste pour dire "Arrter de nous faire chier, regardez, nous sommes capable de nous dfendre si vous n'arrtez pas vos conneries".

----------


## Invit

> En fait les avions militaire US volaient dj au dessus de la Core du Nord avant le premier test de missile...
> Et de toute faon il y a des bases amricaines en Core du Sud trs proche de la frontire avec la Core du Nord, c'est dj assez provocant comme a.
> 
> La Core du Nord ne reprsente pas un danger.
> 
> Un test de missile c'est rien...
> C'tait juste pour dire "Arrter de nous faire chier, regardez, nous sommes capable de nous dfendre si vous n'arrtez pas vos conneries".


Je ne sais pas comment tu peux dfendre la Core du Nord...

Certes, les US ne ragissent pas de la bonne manire et ne font que jeter de l'huile sur le feu, mais la Core du Nord est exactement pareil...

Les deux pays sont dans la provocation, la Core du Nord a autant de responsabilit que les US dans cette histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon ben laissez tomber la Core du Nord, on verra bien si les USA finiront par attaquer quelque chose et dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale.
===
Plus loin dans l'isolement : Trump retire les Etats-Unis d'un Pacte mondial pour les rfugis



> La premire anne de prsidence de Donald Trump a dj t marque par plusieurs retraits d'accords internationaux ou de projets d'accords impliquant plusieurs pays du monde.
> 
> Au risque de l'isolement, les Etats-Unis, premire puissance mondiale, sont devenus *le seul pays  ne plus vouloir faire partie de l'Accord de Paris* (2015) visant  limiter le rchauffement climatique de la plante. Washington a aussi dcid rcemment de se *retirer de l'Unesco*, l'Organisation des Nations Unies pour l'Education, la Science et la Culture, *que Donald Trump juge peu favorable  Isral*.
> 
> Dans un autre domaine, la lutte contre la prolifration nuclaire, *le prsident amricain ne reconnait plus que l'Iran respecte un accord international de 2015 visant  garantir le caractre pacifique de son programme* atomique. Cette position est un premier pas vers une possible fin pour cet accord.
> 
> *Le retrait amricain du projet de Pacte mondial sur les migrations* intervient alors que le Conseil de scurit de l'ONU a multipli en novembre les runions sur la question migratoire. Aprs la crise des migrants et rfugis cherchant  gagner l'Europe, le sujet a repris de l'acuit avec l'exode massive depuis aot de Rohingyas de Birmanie vers le Bangladesh et des informations sur l'existence de marchs d'esclaves en Libye.


J'attends de voir quand les pays Europen isoleront les USA...
L'histoire de l'Unesco et du nuclaire pacifique Iranien, c'est pour faire plaisir  isral.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas comment tu peux dfendre la Core du Nord...
> 
> Certes, les US ne ragissent pas de la bonne manire et ne font que jeter de l'huile sur le feu, mais la Core du Nord est exactement pareil...
> 
> Les deux pays sont dans la provocation, la Core du Nord a autant de responsabilit que les US dans cette histoire.


Je sais que c'est pas facile, mais laisse tomber...

Il n'arrive pas  comprendre que c'est dangereux que ce fou de Kim puisse envoyer un missile nuclaire jusqu'aux USA...

----------


## Charvalos

> J'attends de voir quand les pays Europen isoleront les USA...


Ils n'ont pas besoin de le faire vu que les USA le font eux-mmes.  ::aie:: 

Sinon, personne ne parle de l'inculpation de Michael Flynn pour avoir menti au FBI sur l'enqute en course sur d'ventuelles collusions avec la Russie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'arrive pas  comprendre que c'est dangereux que ce fou de Kim puisse envoyer un missile nuclaire jusqu'aux USA...


Mais ils le feront jamais, puisque la rponse des USA serait immdiate...
Les USA peuvent raser la Core du Nord instantanment, l'inverse n'est pas possible.
La Core du Nord n'attaque pas, elle se dfend.
Et en plus les USA ont peut tre une technologie anti missile, qui pourrait stopper les missiles nord coren avant de toucher le sol.

Et ce n'est pas en provocant le pays non stop, qu'on va leur donner envie de se calmer...
C'est vraiment la pire stratgie, je ne vois pas qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait faire de pire.

*Les USA pourrait passer  autre chose*, et la Core ne ferait plus rien du tout.
Mais encore une fois les USA essaient de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale.




> Ils n'ont pas besoin de le faire vu que les USA le font eux-mmes.


Ouais bof...
L'UE a sign le CETA.
Et il y a des liens entre Canada et USA.
Donc on va tre encore plus noy sous les produits US.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne sais pas comment tu peux dfendre la Core du Nord...


Le plus simplement du monde quand on connait Ruy. La Core du nord est dans l'axe du mal de l'empire tats-unien, donc l'assertion USA = Grand Satan Mondialiste-Illuminati-Reptilien implique Core du nord = Gentils Calomnis par la Propagande des Mdias.

Si les nords corens crvent de faim, c'est qu'ils doivent tre victime du Mchant Blocus. C'est d'une logique implacable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le plus simplement du monde quand on connait Ruy. La Core du nord est dans l'axe du mal de l'empire tats-unien, donc l'assertion USA = Grand Satan Mondialiste-Illuminati-Reptilien implique Core du nord = Gentils Calomnis par la Propagande des Mdias.
> 
> Si les nords corens crvent de faim, c'est qu'ils doivent tre victime du Mchant Blocus. C'est d'une logique implacable.


C'est pas un peu manichen comme prsentation ?  :;):  (boutade Inside)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Kim puisse envoyer un missile nuclaire jusqu'aux USA...


Apparemment c'est du bluff de toute faon...
Ils n'ont certainement pas la technologie ncessaire.
Et ils n'ont clairement pas les moyens pour avoir tout un tas de missiles...

Lquipage dune compagnie arienne assure avoir vu retomber le missile nord-coren



> Daprs le rgime de Pyongyang, son missile Hwasong-15 a atteint une altitude de 4.475 kilomtres avant de sabmer  950 kilomtres de son site de lancement. La Core du nord assure quil est capable de transporter une  ogive lourde extra-large  nimporte o sur le territoire continental des Etats-Unis.
> *Toutefois, les analystes ne sont pas convaincus que le Nord matrise la technologie ncessaire pour que les ogives survivent  lchauffement produit par la rentre dans latmosphre depuis lespace.*


La Core du Nord ne reprsente pas un gros danger, ce n'est pas une force militaire majeur, nous n'avons pas de raison d'tre son ennemi.
Par contre il y a bien un pays qui a utilis  2 reprises l'arme nuclaire contre des civils et ce sont les USA, qui ont commis les 2 plus gros actes de terrorisme* de l'histoire de l'humanit (en parti pour tester 2 technologies diffrentes).
* = c'tait du terrorisme car le Japon voulait se rendre sous condition, mais les USA voulait que le Japon se rende sans condition, ils ont utilis 2 bombe atomique pour faire plier le Japon.

Les USA foutent la merde partout dans le monde et sont responsable de dizaine de millions de civils morts un peu partout dans le monde (surtout o il y a des ressources naturelles).
===
Bon de toute faon, en principe la Chine et le Russie devraient russir  calmer les tensions et la Core du Nord va arrter de rpondre aux USA.
Mais c'est trs impressionnant de voir un petit pays, qui souffre normment  cause de l'embargo, arriver  faire chier les USA !




> C'est pas un peu manichen comme prsentation ?


J'ai pas un point de vu manichen :
La Core du Nord et les USA sont tous les 2 des pays de merde.
Il n'y a pas de gentil dans l'histoire.
Mais je trouve les USA pire que la Core du Nord, au moins la Core du Nord ne sme pas le chaos partout dans le monde...
La Core du Nord n'impose pas son modle de vie dans le monde entier.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La Core du Nord ne reprsente pas un gros danger


Si tu vivais en Core du Sud, a m'tonnerait que tu sois du mme avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu vivais en Core du Sud, a m'tonnerait que tu sois du mme avis.


Peut tre... Mais avec des scies on couperait du bois ^^

Si on parle en menace globale, beaucoup plus de peuples se sentent menacer ( raison) par les USA que par la Core du Nord.
Les USA ont fait des millions de morts un peu partout dans le monde.
Ils font croire qu'ils agissent pour le bien, qu'ils viennent instaurer la dmocratie, mais ce ne sont que des mensonges.

Ma question est la suivante : Qui est le pire entre les USA et la Core du Nord ? (Qui a le plus tu, qui a le plus pollu, qui a le plus aid des terroristes, etc)

La Core du Sud et la Core du Nord rvent de se runifier.
Mais l on fait rien pour aider.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour en revenir  Trump et son administration :
Donald Trump rduit drastiquement deux zones naturelles protges en Utah



> Le prsident amricain Donald Trump a amput lundi le territoire de deux monuments nationaux de l'Utah, marquant le plus important retour en arrire en la matire en plus d'un sicle. Pour annoncer cette dcision, le milliardaire a fait le dplacement  Salt Lake City, la capitale de cet tat de l'ouest des tats-Unis. Il a dcid d'une rduction de 85% du Bears Ears National Monument, une zone protge de plus de 5000 kilomtres carrs cre en dcembre 2016 par Barack Obama, et d'environ 45% du Grand Staircase-Escalante National Monument, cr en septembre 1996 par Bill Clinton.
> 
> Donald Trump a justifi sa dcision en expliquant qu'il s'agissait de restituer aux quartiers avoisinants des terres dtenues par le gouvernement et de supprimer la mainmise de Washington. Les familles et les quartiers de l'Utah connaissent et aiment mieux cette terre et vous savez le mieux comment prendre soin de votre terre, a-t-il dclar. Il estime que ce lien avec les grands espaces ne devait pas tre substitu aux caprices de rgulateurs  des dizaines de milliers de kilomtres de l.


Donald Trump enregistre une victoire dans sa bataille contre limmigration



> Donald Trump peut respirer. La Cour suprme des Etats-Unis, la plus haute juridiction du pays, a donn, lundi 4 dcembre, son feu vert  lapplication intgrale et immdiate de la dernire version de son dcret anti-immigration. *Ce texte vise  interdire de manire permanente lentre sur le territoire amricain aux ressortissants de sept pays jugs soit hostiles aux Etats-Unis ou bien considrs comme lis ou menacs par le terrorisme (Core du Nord, Iran, Libye, Somalie, Syrie, Tchad et Ymen)*. A lexception de la Core du Nord, la population de ces pays est majoritairement de confession musulmane. Sajoutent galement  cette liste des responsables vnzuliens.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA ont demand  Isral de faire preuve de "retenue" aprs l'annonce de Trump



> Un document du dpartement d'tat, obtenu par l'agence de presse, donne des instructions au personnel diplomatique amricain en Isral sur le message qui doit tre transmis aux dirigeants israliens.
> 
> "Nous comprenons que cette annonce sera la bienvenue, mais nous devons vous demander de ragir avec modration", indique le document.
> 
> "*Nous nous attendons  des ractions hostiles au Moyen-Orient et dans le monde.Nous valuons toujours l'impact que cette dcision aura sur les btiments et le personnel amricains  l'tranger*", peut-on encore lire.
> 
> Le document, qui a galement t envoy aux diplomates amricains  Londres, Paris, Berlin et Rome, ainsi qu' la dlgation amricaine auprs de l'Union europenne, demande aux missaires de faire passer le message aux gouvernements europens que la dclaration de Trump ne prjuge en rien du statut final de Jrusalem, qui devra encore tre dtermine dans les ngociations.


=========================================
Edit :
Jrusalem : l'Iran prdit une nouvelle Intifada



> L'Iran a dnonc mercredi la dcision du prsident amricain Donald Trump de reconnatre Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral, *prvenant qu'elle provoquerait une nouvelle Intifada, ou soulvement palestinien*. Le ministre des Affaires trangres a dnonc une provocation et une dcision insense de la part des tats-Unis qui va pousser  des comportements plus radicaux,  davantage de colre et de violence.


Isral veut des violences de la part des palestiniens pour justifier une raction infiniment plus forte.
Donc les chefs israliens sont content.

 moins que les palestiniens soient plus malin et se disent "Le monde entier s'attend  ce qu'on foutent un peu la merde, par consquent on va rester hyper calmer et a fera bien chier isral  ::ptdr:: ".

=========================================
Re Edit :
Jrusalem : le Hamas appelle  une nouvelle Intifada



> De son ct, le prsident palestinien, Mahmoud Abbas, a affirm que Washington ne pouvait plus jouer leur rle historique d'intermdiaire de la paix avec les Israliens. *Par ces dcisions dplorables, les tats-Unis sapent dlibrment tous les efforts de paix* et proclament qu'ils abandonnent le rle de sponsor du processus de paix qu'ils ont jou au cours des dernires dcennies, a-t-il ajout sur la tlvision palestinienne. Le secrtaire gnral de l'Organisation de libration de la Palestine, Sab Erakat, a dclar que le prsident amricain avait dtruit la solution dite  deux tats.


Les Palestiniens vont faire grve apparemment.

=========================================
Re Re Edit :
Jrusalem : deux Palestiniens tus  Gaza



> *Deux hommes ont t tus par des tirs de l'arme isralienne alors qu'ils manifestaient* contre la dcision amricaine de faire de Jrusalem la capitale d'Isral.


Le gouvernement isralien est content, il peut ordonner  son arme de tuer des palestiniens.

----------


## Ryu2000

Netanyahu estime que l'UE va suivre Trump  propos de Jrusalem



> Le Premier ministre isralien, *Benjamin Netanyahu, a une nouvelle fois salu lundi la reconnaissance par Donald Trump de Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral et a dit s'attendre  voir la plupart des Etats membres de l'Union europenne adopter une position similaire*. Le chef du gouvernement isralien doit rencontrer  Bruxelles les ministres des Affaires trangres des Vingt-Sept, une premire depuis 22 ans.


Est-ce que vous pensez que Netanyahu va russir  convaincre les chefs d'tats de l'UE de reconnatre Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral ?
Apparemment il a bien russi avec Trump ^^

Est-ce qu'il faut que les 27 soient d'accord ou juste une majorit ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Est-ce que vous pensez que Netanyahu va russir  convaincre les chefs d'tats de l'UE de reconnatre Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral ?
> Apparemment il a bien russi avec Trump ^^


Non. Trump avait promis de faire a pour gagner le vote de certains groupes de population aux USA, visiblement assez influents. Groupes qu'on n'a pas par ici, ou en tous cas, avec beaucoup moins d'influence. Tu ajoutes  a le ct troll de Trump, et le fait qu'il veuille dtourner l'attention des affaires qui entourent son lection et ses proches...

Donc  mon avis, les dirigeants europens ne feront pas ce qu'a fait Trump. Sauf si on veut jeter encore plus d'huile sur le feu, mais faudrait tre un peu con pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non.


a on ne sait pas et on le saura jamais.
Mais il est tout  fait possible que Netanyahu ait demand ce service  Trump, on sait que Netanyahu rve de a depuis longtemps.
De toute faon si Netanyahu l'ai demand ou si Trump voulait faire plaisir aux sionistes, on s'en fout, a ne change rien.
L'important c'est que les sionistes sont content, ils veulent que Jrusalem soit la capitale d'Isral.




> Donc  mon avis, les dirigeants europens ne feront pas ce qu'a fait Trump. Sauf si on veut jeter encore plus d'huile sur le feu, mais faudrait tre un peu con pour a.


Isral a besoin d'huile sur le feu.
Parce que chaque fois que le peuple palestinien essaie de rsister  l'occupant, Isral se croit lgitime de rpondre 100 fois plus fort.
Isral peut s'tendre (illgalement) plus rapidement de cette faon.

On verra bien ce que fera les reprsentants des pays de l'UE.
Le lobby sioniste est extremement puissant, mais les peuples europens ne sont pas spcialement fan d'Isral...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> a on ne sait pas et on le saura jamais.
> Mais il est tout  fait possible que Netanyahu ait demand ce service  Trump, on sait que Netanyahu rve de a depuis longtemps.
> De toute faon si Netanyahu l'ai demand ou si Trump voulait faire plaisir aux sionistes, on s'en fout, a ne change rien.
> L'important c'est que les sionistes sont content, ils veulent que Jrusalem soit la capitale d'Isral.


Le "non" tait une rponse globale  ce que j'ai cit, pas qu'aux derniers mots. Trump a tenu une de ses promesses de campagnes, faites pour gagner le vote de fondamentalistes chrtiens et du lobby juif, trs influents outre atlantique. Et il a tenu cette promesse pour dtourner l'attention des irrgularits concernant ses proches et son lection (enfin c'est une hypothse, mais le timing est vachement bien tomb si c'est pas le cas  ::D:  ).

Accessoirement, le "on s'en fout, a change rien"... c'est bien la peine de poser la question si c'est pour finalement sortir un "osef", hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump a tenu une de ses promesses de campagnes, faites pour gagner le vote de fondamentalistes chrtiens et du lobby juif, trs influents outre atlantique.


L il y a beaucoup trop de mlange.
Le vote du lobby sioniste juif ne reprsente rien du tout, parce qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de juifs (et encore moins sioniste).

Par fondamentalistes chrtiens, j'imagine que vous parlez de groupe comme les vanglistes (sous groupe de protestant on dirait) qui eux sont des sionistes chrtiens.
Eux reprsentent un grand nombre dlecteurs.

Les juifs n'ont certainement pas vt Trump en masse :
Trump, Israel and the Jewish vote



> Analysis: Even though his daughter converted to Judaism and he keeps calling Netanyahu his friend, *Jewish Americans will probably keep supporting Democratic candidates*.


Pendant la campagne il a refus l'argent de l'AIPAC (donc les sionistes taient un peu mfiant).
DONALD TRUMP TELLS PRO-ISRAEL CROWD HE CANT BE BOUGHT, GETS BOOED



> Speaking to the Republican Jewish Coalition on Thursday, Donald Trump once again demonstrated how he is not your typical presidential candidate.
> 
> *Youre not going to support me because I dont want your money*, Trump told members of the Sheldon Adelson-funded hardline pro-Israel lobbying organization.





> Et il a tenu cette promesse pour dtourner l'attention des irrgularits concernant ses proches et son lection


On le fait chier avec a depuis son lection et probablement jusqu' la fin de son mandat...
En mme temps le systme raconte n'importe quoi. Un moment avec aucune preuve ils essayaient de faire croire que la Russie avait influenc llection...




> Accessoirement, le "on s'en fout, a change rien"... c'est bien la peine de poser la question si c'est pour finalement sortir un "osef", hein...


La question, c'est "*Que va faire l'UE ?*" et mme si la logique voudrait que l'UE refuse de reconnatre que Jrusalem est la capitale isralienne, on ne peut pas tre certains de ce qui va ce passer.
"N a probablement demand ce service  Trump" c'tait pas une question.
Et mme si c'tait dans les promesses de campagne, il est possible que N l'ait demand  Trump avant qu'il ne prsente son programme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et mme si c'tait dans les promesses de campagne, il est possible que N l'ait demand  Trump avant qu'il ne prsente son programme.


Pas vident, Trump n'tait pas donn gagnant au dbut des primaires, et n'tait aps non plus donn gagnant aux prsidentielles, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi le premier ministre israelien serait all lui demander un tel service. J'y vois plus une tentative de rcuprer des votes, ventuellement des financements, et pourquoi pas de dfaire ce qui a t fait (ou de faire ce qui a t vit  tout prix de faire) par ses prdcesseurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais arrtez de scotcher la dessus, ce n'est pas a le point important...

Si on fait des recherches des articles datant d'avant novembre 2017 on trouve qu'effectivement Trump avait promis de faire de Jrusalem la capitale d'Isral :
Trump reconnatrait Jrusalem capitale d'Isral

Essayez de se faire un peu respecter par le lobby sioniste, a n'a rien d'extra ordinaire...
Il n'y a qu' voir les favoris aux lections prsidentielles quand ils sont invit au dner du CRIF.



Mais peut tre que Netanyahu a demand  Trump dacclrer la ralisation de sa promesse.
Parce que le plan d'Isral en Syrie est tomb  l'eau, et il parait qu'Isral a galement des problmes avec les libanais et les palestiniens.

Il faut toujours que les USA viennent foutre la merde.
Il n'y a pas longtemps ils provoquaient la Core du Nord et maintenant c'est le monde musulman.
Ils finiront pas dmarrer la troisime guerre mondiale dont ils ont tant besoin.

====
Edit :
Il y a un truc qui ce passe en Occident ces dernires annes, c'est de crer des tensions entre musulmans et non musulmans.
Ceux qui ont le pouvoir veulent que a parte en guerre civile, pour que les gens ne se rendent pas compte des vrais responsables de la situation.

Le pouvoir essaie de faire un lien entre terrorisme et islamisme.
Parfois ils essaient de nous faire croire que des musulmans soutiennent les terroristes.
Alors que les terroristes ne sont pas des vrais musulmans et que les musulmans sont contre le terrorisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Aprs l'attentat rat de New York, Donald Trump veut de nouvelles restrictions migratoires



> L'explosion a t dclenche par un homme de 27 ans, identifi comme Akayed Ullah, du quartier de Brooklyn, qui portait attach au corps avec des bandes Velcro un engin explosif rudimentaire, qui aurait explos prmaturment, a prcis le chef de la police, James O'Neill. Le suspect a t arrt, avec des blessures et des brlures au corps, et a t hospitalis, a-t-il ajout. Trois personnes qui se trouvaient  proximit immdiate ont galement t blesses, mme si aucune n'est en danger de mort, selon les pompiers new-yorkais. Selon CNN, le terroriste, qui tait chauffeur de taxi jusqu'en 2014, aurait avou avoir agi en raction  la politique isralienne  Gaza. D'aprs le gouverneur de l'tat de New York, Andrew Cuomo, il aurait t influenc par les groupes djihadistes. Plusieurs mdias ont indiqu qu'Akayed Ullah avait dclar  la police avoir t inspir par l'EI.


a a fait chier, parce que certains vont li les groupes djihadistes avec les pro palestiniens...
Alors que ISIS/Daesh/EI s'en foutent de la Palestine, ils se font mme soigner par isral...
Syrie: Selon le Wall Street Journal, Isral soutient les groupes terroristes

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Etats-Unis  prts   parler  la Core du Nord  sans condition pralable 



> Il nest pas raliste de dire nous allons discuter avec vous seulement si vous venez  la table des ngociations prts  abandonner votre programme  nuclaire, a fait valoir mardi M. Tillerson lors dune confrence  Washington.
>  Nous sommes prts  discuter ds que la Core du Nord voudra discuter. Nous sommes prts  tenir une premire runion sans condition pralable. 
> (...)
>  Si la Core du Nord fait de mauvais choix, nous sommes prts militairement , a-t-il aussi prvenu. Donald Trump a plusieurs fois menac de  dtruire totalement  le pays en cas dattaque de la part du rgime de Kim Jong-un.
> Selon le chef de la diplomatie amricaine, si les Nord-Corens ne renoncent pas  leurs ambitions nuclaires,  ils risquent de franchir un seuil  partir duquel nous, les diplomates, ne pourrons plus rien faire .  Si nous franchissons ce seuil, jaurais chou. Et je ne veux pas chouer , a insist Rex Tillerson.


Pourvu que a ce passe bien et que la situation se calme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Jrusalem: l'OCI condamne et rejette la dcision de Trump



> L'OCI a galement appel tous les pays  reconnatre la Palestine comme Etat. Prenant la parole, le prsident de l'Autorit palestinienne Mahmoud Abbas a prsent l'initiative amricaine comme "un grand crime" qui bafoue le droit international et risque de transformer le combat politique en combat religieux.
> Il a demand qu'un projet de rsolution soit prsent au Conseil de scurit des Nations unies visant  dclarer la dcision de Donald Trump nulle et non avenue. "*Jrusalem est et sera toujours la capitale de la Palestine*", a-t-il lanc. Il n'a pas exclu que la Palestine se retire de certains organismes internationaux pour dnoncer l'initiative amricaine.
> 
> Sut Twitter, le prsident iranien Hassan Rohani, prsent  Istanbul, a estim que les tats-Unis n'avaient aucun respect pour les droits lgitimes de la nation palestinienne. *Washington "n'est pas un mdiateur honnte et ne le sera jamais", car les Amricains "cherchent seulement  servir les intrts des sionistes"*, a-t-il ajout.


L'Organisation de la coopration islamique n'a pas l'air contente.

----------


## Ryu2000

tats-Unis : le train qui a draill roulait plus de deux fois trop vite



> L'tat d'urgence a t dcrt dans l'tat de Washington. Le prsident d'Amtrak s'est dclar profondment attrist, insistant sur le fait que la socit ferait tout ce qui est en son pouvoir pour soutenir les passagers, les membres d'quipage et leurs familles. Mes penses et mes prires vont aux personnes victimes de cet accident, n'a pas tard  tweeter Donald Trump. *Sept mille milliards de dollars ont t dpenss au Moyen-Orient au dtriment de nos routes, ponts, tunnels et voies ferres! Pas pour longtemps!*, a-t-il ajout.
> (...)
> *Selon les experts, le draillement aurait pu tre vit trs simplement si un systme de limitation de vitesse, utilis depuis des annes, avait t install  l'endroit de l'accident*. Appel Positive Train Control (PTC), ce systme de contrle permet de surveiller o se trouve le train et la vitesse  laquelle il circule, grce  des capteurs GPS placs  la fois dans les trains et le long des voies. Un systme informatique centralise les donnes et empche tout excs de vitesse, tout feu rouge grill ou toute collision avec un autre convoi en agissant sur la locomotive  la place du conducteur, pour freiner s'il va trop vite, ou l'arrter compltement si un obstacle a t dtect sur les voies par exemple.


L on retrouve le thme de la campagne lectorale "Au lieu de dpenser des milliards pour aller foutre la merde partout dans le monde, utilisons l'argent pour notre pays".
Le discours d'Hillary c'tait "Allons faire la guerre contre tout le monde !".

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne rsiste pas  faire remarquer que Trump a pris une claque en Alabama il y a une semaine, le candidat rpublicain fortement soutenu par Trump a perdu face  un dmocrate dans un tat o aucun dmocrate n'avait t lu depuis 1992.

Chose que personne n'imaginait possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Chose que personne n'imaginait possible.


C'est pas la fin du monde non plus...
Pendant la prsidentielles Trump a gagn dans des coins qui taient pro dmocrate... 
US election 2016: Trump victory in maps



> Pennsylvania was another striking victory for Mr Trump in the battleground states. The state had voted Democrat in the previous six presidential elections.


En plus il y a eu une campagne qui accusait le candidat rpublicains harclement sexuelle (parce que quand il avait 32 ans il a prtendument dragu une fille de 14 ans) et a en plein scandale Weinstein.

Les mdias taient tous ultra heureux d'annoncer un "revers lectoral pour Trump" alors qu'on devrait parler du partie rpublicain et pas de Trump.
Trump flicite le vainqueur, tout va bien :
Alabama: Donald Trump flicite Doug Jones, Moore refuse de reconnaitre sa dfaite



> Le prsident amricain Donald Trump, qui soutenait envers et contre tout le candidat rpublicain Roy Moore, a flicit mardi le vainqueur dmocrate de la snatoriale de l'Alabama, Doug Jones. "*Flicitations  Doug Jones pour cette victoire prement dispute mais une victoire est une victoire*", a crit Donald Trump dans un tweet. "Les habitants de l'Alabama sont formidables, et les rpublicains auront une nouvelle chance de gagner ce sige trs bientt", a-t-il ajout, le mandat de l'lu devant se terminer en 2020.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est pas la fin du monde non plus...


a diminue juste un peu plus le peu de marge que Trump avait au snat, les rpublicains n'ayant plus qu'un sige d'avance sur les dmocrates. Et comme la politique de trump irrite mme dans son propre camp, il va avoir quelques difficults  faire passer ses projets de loi.

----------


## ManusDei

> a diminue juste un peu plus le peu de marge que Trump avait au snat, les rpublicains n'ayant plus qu'un sige d'avance sur les dmocrates. Et comme la politique de trump irrite mme dans son propre camp, il va avoir quelques difficults  faire passer ses projets de loi.


En fait c'est pire que a, car il y a au moins un snateur rpublicain (dont j'ai plus le nom) qui a dcid de faire de l'obstruction face  Trump. Donc il va voter contre systmatiquement, ce qui signifie que Trump a besoin d'au moins une voix chez les dmocrates pour passer un texte. Autant dire que c'est pas gagn.

Et Roy Moore est accus d'un peu plus que juste avoir dragu une mineure, il est accus de multiples aggressions sexuelles sur mineures.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne rsiste pas  faire remarquer que Trump a pris une claque en Alabama il y a une semaine, le candidat rpublicain fortement soutenu par Trump a perdu face  un dmocrate dans un tat o aucun dmocrate n'avait t lu depuis 1992.
> 
> Chose que personne n'imaginait possible.


Attention, Roy Moore n'a t soutenu par Trump qu' la dernire minute. cet ex-juge rput pour faire passer la "loi divine" avant les lois humaines tait le candidat de Steve Bannon, l'ex conseiller en disgrce, qui s'tait impos aux primaires contre le candidat de l'establishment, Luther Strange, qui lui tait soutenu par Trump et qui est un rpublicain conventionnel et srieux. Et Moore est tellement sulfureux que le GOP avait cess de financer sa campagne suite aux accusations d'agressions sexuelles sur mineures.

Le revers lectoral tient aussi de la forte mobilisation de l'lectorat noir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et comme la politique de trump irrite mme dans son propre camp


De toute faon depuis le dbut, les rpublicains ne soutiennent pas Trump...
Personne limaginait aller loin dans les primaires, mais il a cras tous les autres candidats.




> a diminue juste un peu plus le peu de marge que Trump avait au snat


Trump ne peut quasiment rien faire, mais rien est nouveau.
Quand t'es prsident t'as pas forcment beaucoup de pouvoir.
Il est oblig de faire ce qu'on lui impose de faire...

Mais c'est toujours sympa de re entendre parler des milliards gch aux moyen orient et que les USA feraient bien mieux de dpenser pour rparer leur infrastructures.
Un prsident US qui n'est pas  fond dans la guerre a change un coup. (malheureusement le prsident US n'est pas seul  diriger et a pourra quand mme finir en guerre)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un prsident US qui n'est pas  fond dans la guerre a change un coup. (malheureusement le prsident US n'est pas seul  diriger et a pourra quand mme finir en guerre)


Je croyais que Trump tait un "va-t-en guerre" du cot de la Core du Nord ? T'aurais-je mal compris ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'aurais-je mal compris ?


Effectivement vous m'avez mal compris.
Sur le dossier de la Core du Nord il y a eu bien eu beaucoup de provocations de la part des USA (ces provocations n'taient pas forcment toujours soutenu par Trump).
Trump a quand mme dclar de la merde, mais au final il a du entendre la raison et la situation va dsescalader.

La situation aurait t diffrente avec une folle comme Hillary...
Il faut toujours prendre en compte qu'il y a plusieurs lobbys puissant qui interfrent dans le gouvernement (tat profond, tout a...).
Des intrts diffrents se combattent.
Ce n'est pas le prsident qui fait ce qu'il veut.

Au moins Trump aimerait que les USA soit "pote" avec la Russie et a c'est super cool.
C'est pas Hillary qui aurait voulu a...
En fait a parlait de normalisation des relations entre les deux pays et au final a n'aura pas lieu, parce que dans le pouvoir US il y a du sabotage de fait.

===
Edit :
Donc voil c'est compliqu, pendant la campagne Trump tait trs anti interventionniste.
Et l on sait pas trop ce qu'il ce passe, mais il se fait probablement manipul par le vrai pouvoir.

En tout cas c'est le bordel :
Pkin et Moscou rpliquent vigoureusement  la stratgie de scurit des Etats-Unis



> Les ractions de Pkin et Moscou nont pas tard. Quelques heures aprs la prsentation du rapport sur la stratgie de scurit nationale des Etats-Unis,* la Chine et la Russie, qualifies de forces hostiles dans le document, ont dnonc, mardi 19 dcembre, le  caractre imprialiste  du rapport et  la mentalit de guerre froide  de Washington.*
> Lundi, Donald Trump reprochait  la Russie et la Chine   des puissances rivales  , de  remettre en cause linfluence, les valeurs et la richesse de lAmrique . Le document diffus un peu plus tt par la Maison Blanche adoptait un ton encore plus offensif vis--vis de Pkin et Moscou, accuss de  saper la scurit et la prosprit  des Etats-Unis.


C'est dans lintrt des USA qu'il y ait une guerre mondiale.
La paix est mauvaise pour les USA.
Un jour les USA arriveront  dmarrer cette guerre.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs les mdias, a y est Trump a enfin russi  faire passer quelque chose qu'il voulait faire :
Rforme des impts: La premire victoire de Donald Trump attendra 24 heures



> *Il est tout prs de sa premire grande victoire lgislative*, mais il va devoir patienter un peu. La grande rforme de la fiscalit promise par Donald Trump tait proche de son adoption dfinitive au Congrs, malgr un couac de dernire minute qui retardera le vote final  mercredi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tiens un prsident US qui fait des efforts pour tre pote avec Isral, comme c'est original...
Assemble de l'ONU : Trump menace les pays votant contre sa dcision sur Jrusalem



> la veille d'un vote aux Nations unies condamnant la dcision de Washington de reconnatre Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral, le prsident amricain a menac de couper les fonds aux pays tents de voter en faveur de cette rsolution.
> 
>  la veille d'un vote  l'Assemble gnrale des Nations unies sur le statut de Jrusalem, Donald Trump hausse le ton. Ce mercredi, le prsident amricain a lanc une svre mise en garde aux pays tents de voter jeudi une rsolution condamnant la reconnaissance par Washington de Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral, menaant de couper des financements amricains. Nous prenons note de ces votes, a-t-il lanc  la Maison-Blanche, dnonant *tous ces pays qui prennent notre argent et ensuite votent contre nous au Conseil de scurit*.
> (...)
> Lundi, l'ambassadrice amricaine Nikki Haley qui n'avait gure fait de lobbying auprs de ses partenaires pour qu'ils s'abstiennent avait montr un visage menaant. Ce vote est une insulte que nous n'oublierons pas, avait lanc le regard noir celle qui a rang de ministre dans l'administration amricaine. Mardi, elle a t encore plus loin  propos du vote attendu  l'Assemble gnrale des Nations unies: tweet, email, lettre...
> 
> Le prsident (Donald Trump) observera attentivement ce vote et il a demand que je lui signale les pays qui auront vot contre nous, a crit la diplomate par lettre ou email aux membres de l'ONU. Et nous prendrons note de chacun des votes sur cette question. *Un tweet rageur de Nikky Haley tait post dans le mme temps.  l'ONU, on nous demande toujours d'en faire plus et de donner plus et nous ne nous attendons pas  ce que ceux que nous avons aids nous ciblent. Jeudi, les tats-Unis noteront les noms.*


Je sais pas qui c'est Nikki Haley mais elle ne rigole pas...
Elle doit tre sioniste.

----------


## halaster08

On savait dj que Trump n'tait pas l'homme le plus fin du monde, mais pas  ce point l:



> North Korean Leader Kim Jong Un just stated that the Nuclear Button is on his desk at all times. Will someone from his depleted and food starved regime please inform him that I too have a Nuclear Button, but *it is a much bigger & more powerful one than his*, and my Button works!


Traduction: C'est moi qui ai la plus grosse !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est moi qui ai la plus grosse !


Ben en mme temps c'est vrai...
L'arme US a le plus gros budget militaire au monde et de trs trs loin.
C'est le pays le plus guerrier.
C'est le seul pays qui a utilis la bombe atomique contre des civils (2 fois pour tester 2 technologies).

L'arme US utilise mme des munitions  l'uranium appauvri :
Les Etats-Unis ont utilis des armes  l'uranium appauvri en Syrie, rvle Foreign Policy

----------


## Zirak

Le problme n'est pas qu'il dise la vrit ou non, le problme c'est que quand un mec te menace d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire (que cela soit pour frimer ou non), tu ne lui rpond pas un truc du genre "vas-y pour voir, tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre".  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand un mec te menace d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire (que cela soit pour frimer ou non), tu ne lui rpond pas un truc du genre "vas-y pour voir, tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre".


La Core du Nord n'a aucunement l'intention d'utiliser la bombe atomique contre qui que ce soit (vu que la rponse serait une destruction totale 5 minutes plus tard).
Par contre les USA sont assez tar pour le faire (encore plus si Hillary tait au pouvoir).

Une btise de Trump, un arbre plant
Peut tre que tellement d'arbre seront plant que le problme du CO2 sera rgle.

----------


## Invit

> La Core du Nord n'a aucunement l'intention d'utiliser la bombe atomique contre qui que ce soit (vu que la rponse serait une destruction totale 5 minutes plus tard).
> Par contre les USA sont assez tar pour le faire (encore plus si Hillary tait au pouvoir).
> 
> Une btise de Trump, un arbre plant
> Peut tre que tellement d'arbre seront plant que le problme du CO2 sera rgle.


Tu peux tre anti-Clinton autant que tu veux, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas fan du tout par contre, il est clair que Trump est un plus grand danger vis  vis de a...
Il y a une diffrence entre partir en guerre pour voler des ressources et dtruire des villes avec l'arme atomique...

Pour Kim, tu as l'air de bien le connatre SAUF que tu le juges avec tes codes, je doute que sa faon de vivre ne lui donne pas l'impression d'tre sur-puissant...
Tu n'as aucun moyen de connatre ses motivations et ses tests sont l pour le prouver...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux tre anti-Clinton autant que tu veux, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas fan du tout par contre, il est clair que Trump est un plus grand danger vis  vis de a...


En attendant au niveau des discours de campagne Hillary passait vraiment pour une hystrique qui voulait la guerre alors que Trump tait non interventionniste, il disait plus des trucs du genre "a nous cote des milliards et a nous rapporte rien".
Elle fait peur Hillary.






> Pour Kim, tu as l'air de bien le connatre SAUF que tu le juges avec tes codes, je doute que sa faon de vivre ne lui donne pas l'impression d'tre sur-puissant...
> Tu n'as aucun moyen de connatre ses motivations et ses tests sont l pour le prouver...


C'est quand mme simple comme calcul, si la Core du Nord attaque quoi que ce soit, elle va se faire dfoncer.
Ils savent bien qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de se dfendre.

Je ne pense pas que les Corens soient suicidaire.
Tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est tenir tte aux USA.
C'est un peu le petit village Gaulois dans la BD Astrix et Oblix quelque part...

===
En tout cas c'est chouette la Core du Nord et la Core du Sud essaient de se rapprocher.
Pyongyang rtablit le "tlphone rouge" aprs une offre de dialogue de Soul



> Le ministre sud-coren de l'unification a fait savoir mardi qu'il souhaitait voir les deux tats se runir autour de la table pour tenter d'amliorer leurs relations.


Ce serait bien que les relations s'amliorent.

----------


## Bubu017

Que les relations s'amliorent ce serait bien mais je n'y crois pas trop. Je suis assez pessimiste sur le sujet.
Sinon sur la non -intervention des USA, on ne peut pas dire que Trump ait vraiment respect cette parole.
Mais je suis d'accord avec orygynz, il y a une grosse diffrence entre dbarquer avec les troupes et lancer une bombe atomique, surtout que la bombe a un impact sur le monde entier.

----------


## Lucio_

> La Core du Nord n'a aucunement l'intention d'utiliser la bombe atomique contre qui que ce soit (vu que la rponse serait une destruction totale 5 minutes plus tard).


Dire ca c'est un peu comme dire que les terrotistes n'ont aucunement l'intention de faire exploser leur bombe, vu que cela voudrait dire qu'ils vont exploser avec.

----------


## Invit

> C'est quand mme simple comme calcul, si la Core du Nord attaque quoi que ce soit, elle va se faire dfoncer.
> Ils savent bien qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de se dfendre.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les Corens soient suicidaire.
> Tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est tenir tte aux USA.
> C'est un peu le petit village Gaulois dans la BD Astrix et Oblix quelque part...


Oui mais sauf que "tu penses", "tu crois" ....
L'histoire n'est pas crite... Pourquoi tu crois justement qu'on empche certains pays d'avoir l'arme atomique ?
Si demain, ton Kim, il a une maladie mentale qui le fait draill encore plus, il n'aura plus rien  perdre et il a maintenant ce qu'il faut pour foutre le bordel...
Il n'y a aucun garde fou dans ce pays...

Au final, tu n'en sais rien du tout ou alors, je te conseille d'en faire un film, j'ai dj l'ide d'un titre vu que tu connais bien Assad aussi : "Ryu2000, l'homme qui murmurait  l'oreille des dictateurs"  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon sur la non -intervention des USA, on ne peut pas dire que Trump ait vraiment respect cette parole


Parce que quand t'es prsident tu ne fais pas ce que tu veux.
Tu n'as pas tant de contrle que a...

Trump n'a quasiment rien russi  faire, pourtant il a essay, mais il a t bloqu  chaque fois.
Mme les mdias mainstream en parle :
Rforme fiscale: une premire vraie victoire pour Donald Trump



> *Donald Trump peut crier victoire. Un peu moins dun an aprs son investiture, le prsident amricain est en passe de signer sa premire vraie victoire lgislative*. Dans la nuit de vendredi  samedi, le Snat a adopt le projet de rforme fiscale prpar par la majorit rpublicaine, permettant ainsi la mise en uvre dune des promesses de campagne du prsident Trump. Le texte vot par 51 voix contre 49 va  prsent faire lobjet dune harmonisation avec le texte vot il y a une quinzaine de jours par la Chambre des reprsentants, avant quune version dfinitive puisse tre prsente pour promulgation au prsident amricain.


Il y a un truc qui s'appelle "tat profond" et c'est eux qui ont vraiment le pouvoir.
Si tu ne t'y soumets pas tu finis comme JFK.




> Dire ca c'est un peu comme dire que les terrotistes n'ont aucunement l'intention de faire exploser leur bombe, vu que cela voudrait dire qu'ils vont exploser avec.


Ils ne sont pas kamikaze...
D'ailleurs les kamikazes se sont des gens sous drogues qui ont subit un lavage de cerveau. (les pilotes japonais taient sous amphtamines)
Les nords corens ne sont pas sous drogue.

 l'origine le principe de la bombe atomique, c'est de dire : "si tu m'envoies une bombe atomique, je t'envoie une bombe atomique et on s'auto dtruit par consquent on ne va pas le faire".




> Oui mais sauf que "tu penses", "tu crois" ....


Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous critiquer a, on prsente des points de vues donc forcment qu'on doit utiliser a...
De toute faon on parle du futur, donc personne peut dire quelque chose d'autre...

----------


## Invit

> Ils ne sont pas kamikaze...
> D'ailleurs les kamikazes se sont des gens sous drogues qui ont subit un lavage de cerveau. (les pilotes japonais taient sous amphtamines)
> Les nords corens ne sont pas sous drogue.


Car il n'a pas encore envoy les corens en mode kamikaze, t'inquite pas, il va les droguer au bon moment...





> Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous critiquer a, on prsente des points de vues donc forcment qu'on doit utiliser a...
> De toute faon on parle du futur, donc personne peut dire quelque chose d'autre...


Oui sauf qu' ct de a, tu utilises "ils veulent juste tenir tte", "ils ne sont pas fous"... etc... Sauf que tu n'en sais rien...  ::?: 
Nous non plus d'ailleurs, sauf que si on a mis en place des structures internationales pour ne pas que a arrive et bien devine, y'a une raison...

----------


## Lucio_

> Ils ne sont pas kamikaze...
> D'ailleurs les kamikazes se sont des gens sous drogues qui ont subit un lavage de cerveau. (les pilotes japonais taient sous amphtamines)
> Les nords corens ne sont pas sous drogue.


Il existe donc un tat psychologique ou les personnes sont prte  se faire tuer.

Un autre bon exemple c'est Hitler durant la bataille de Berlin qui laissait des enfants se faire tuer pour dfendre on ne sait trop quoi (mme pas lui car il s'est suicid).

On en conclu donc que le postulat de base est invalide.

----------


## goomazio

> On savait dj que Trump n'tait pas l'homme le plus fin du monde, mais pas  ce point l:
> 
> Traduction: C'est moi qui ai la plus grosse !


Qui croit vraiment que le Vilain Trump* est vraiment un prsident comme on l'entend, une personne importante... Ces faux prsidents ne peuvent tre l que pour servir d'excuse pour tout ce qui est dcid. On se braque contre un nom qui ne sera l qu'un bref instant (Comme "l'imbcile" d'Hollande ? Il n'est certainement pas bte mais c'est ce que l'lectorat en retient vu ce qu'on a vu  la TV) et on ne pense jamais  ceux qui "tirent des ficelles" derrire et qui seront toujours l, mme aprs qu'on ait eu Cyril Hanouna comme prsident.

On s'acharne contre Trump alors que c'est simplement impossible que notre monde, qui semble complexe au point de voir tout et n'importe quoi mais qui est surtout rgl comme une horloge suisse, puisse rendre cela possible par mgarde.

Mme dans le bte Wikipedia (qui est un peu le reflet de nos avis  nous, des phrases lances en l'air qui ne reprsentent que ce qu'on veut et non pas forcment la ralit), cette encyclopdie que personne ne veut croire, on dit que "*Les tats-Unis peuvent donc connatre*, selon les poques et les rapports  de forces, *des pratiques institutionnelles s'loignant sensiblement du  concept de rgime prsidentiel* dont ils sont le modle de rfrence.  Ainsi, bien avant de jouer un rle dterminant dans l'histoire aprs son  lection  la prsidence en 1913, Woodrow Wilson avait pu comme universitaire *dnoncer en 1885 le  gouvernement congressionnel 31  rsultant des abus de pouvoir des chambres*. De mme, l'obstruction  systmatique pratique par la Cour Suprme tant  l'gard de l'excutif  que du lgislatif a pu tre qualifie par douard Lambert de  gouvernement des juges 32.". Aujourd'hui, on connait le pouvoir des lobbys, des multinationales... mais c'est tellement plus simple d'crire une page sur Donald Trump, cet homme qui raconte plus de btises que n'importe quel enfant


* Soutenu en plus, ce qui est logique maintenant aprs tout ce qu'on en a  dit, par JM Lepen et le Ku Klux Klan (quel super titre quand mme...).

----------


## Ryu2000

"Chaos"  la Maison Blanche: ce livre est un tissu "de mensonges", assure Trump



> L'avocat du prsident amricain, Charles J. Harder, a tent jeudi de faire interdire la publication du livre dressant le sombre tableau d'une Maison Blanche dysfonctionnelle sur fond d'intrigues *autour d'un Donald Trump raill par ses propres collaborateurs pour son incomptence et son incapacit  diriger*.


Il ne doit pas diriger grand chose si tous ceux qui bossent pour lui se moquent de lui.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dire ca c'est un peu comme dire que les terrotistes n'ont aucunement l'intention de faire exploser leur bombe, vu que cela voudrait dire qu'ils vont exploser avec.


Il y a une diffrence de taille: les terroristes sont des religieux fanatiques persuads d'aller au paradis. Et tu noteras que les chefs terroristes essaient quand mme de vivre aussi vieux que possible  ::aie::  ce sont des sous-fifres qui vont s'exploser.

Kim Jong-Un ne s'attend pas  une vie aprs la mort, il est au contraire dirig par l'instinct de survie.

----------


## Bubu017

Est-il vraiment dirig par l'instinct de survie ?
Il se peut trs bien qu'un jour il se dise qu'il en a rien  battre de vivre mais qu'il veut marquer son nom dans l'Histoire (aprs tout qui se souvient du nom de ses prdcesseurs ?), et quoi de mieux qu'envoyer une bombe nuclaire sur les USA ou le Japon, ou juste envoyer une bombe tout court sur un pays ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> aprs tout qui se souvient du nom de ses prdcesseurs ?)


Tout son pays. Ils n'ont pas le choix. Il a dj plein de jouets, ce qui lui fait peur c'est qu'on vienne les lui enlver.

----------


## Lucio_

> Il y a une diffrence de taille: les terroristes sont des religieux fanatiques persuads d'aller au paradis. Et tu noteras que les chefs terroristes essaient quand mme de vivre aussi vieux que possible  ce sont des sous-fifres qui vont s'exploser.
> 
> Kim Jong-Un ne s'attend pas  une vie aprs la mort, il est au contraire dirig par l'instinct de survie.


Bien sr qu'il existe des diffrences. Je ne voulais pas montrer que les deux taient identiques, mais prouver qu'il existe des schmas/situations o l'on voit des comportements qui aboutissent  leur destruction tout en tant conscient de lissue fatale.

----------


## Ryu2000

a risque d'tre marrant la campagne pour la prsidentielle de 2020 aux USA :
Oprah prsidente ? Beaucoup s'emballent, certains s'inquitent



> En quelques minutes d'un discours inspir, dimanche, Oprah Winfrey est devenue la favorite d'Hollywood et de ses fans pour battre Donald Trump en 2020, *mais certains s'inquitent d'une prime sans cesse plus grande au vedettariat, au dtriment de l'exprience politique.*


Dwayne Johnson candidat  la prsidence des tats-Unis en 2020 ? "Une relle possibilit"

Le catcheur The Rock en prsident des USA ce serait classe  :8-): 
Trump a fait un peu de catch :

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment Trump n'est pas trs fan des Hatiens :
Immigration : Trump traite Hati, le Salvador et des Etats africains de  pays de merde 



> * Pourquoi est-ce que toutes ces personnes issues de pays de merde viennent ici ? , a demand Donald Trump lors des discussions*, rapportes par le Washington Post qui cite plusieurs sources anonymes. Selon elles, lhomme daffaires devenu prsident faisait rfrence  des pays dAfrique ainsi qu Hati et au Salvador, expliquant que les Etats-Unis devraient plutt accueillir des ressortissants de la Norvge, dont il a rencontr la Premire ministre la veille.  Pourquoi avons-nous besoin de plus dHatiens ? , aurait encore demand le prsident, selon le quotidien.


Il prfre l'immigration en provenance de Norvge que l'immigration en provenance d'Afrique.

----------


## Grogro

On en est l : http://www.leparisien.fr/internation...18-7505568.php

----------


## halaster08

> On en est l : http://www.leparisien.fr/internation...18-7505568.php


WTF !
Je comprends mme pas comment c'est possible d'en arriver l.
En plus il a obtenu le score maximum, a laisse des suspicions de triche ^^

Je sais bien que la culture amricaine n'est pas la mme que la notre, mais perso j'aurais honte si Macron acceptait de passer ce genre de test (et j'ai pas vot pour lui). C'est une vraie humiliation pour le pays, non?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On en est l : http://www.leparisien.fr/internation...18-7505568.php


Je ne vois pas le problme...
USA Fuck Yeah !

Vous rigolez mais ce genre de test a peut tre t difficile pour George W. Bush.

C'est vraiment un test d'une page qui dure 10 minutes ?
C'est bizarre quand mme...

----------


## Zirak



----------


## Ryu2000

Etats-Unis: Donald Trump ne travaillerait pas plus de sept heures par jour



> Les journalistes ont rcupr des copies de lagenda priv de Donald Trump. Ainsi, le milliardaire narriverait pas au Bureau ovale avant 11 heures le matin, bien plus tard quau dbut de son mandat. Barack Obama arrivait lui entre 9 et 10 heures et Georges W. Bush  6h45.
> 
> Ds son arrive, le prsident fait un point avec les services de renseignements. Et sil commence tard, Donald Trump ne sternise pas pour autant le soir. Sa journe se terminerait vers 18 heures, soit 7 heures de travail effectif pendant lesquelles il ne sinterdit pas de regarder les chanes dinformation en continu ou de sadonner  son passe-temps favori : Twitter​.


Il a raison le gars, au bout d'un moment + tu fais d'heures - tu ralises de travail, la fatigue t'use et tu manques d'imagination pour rpondre aux problmatiques quotidiennes.
De toute faon il y a des gens qui sont l pour faire tourner la boutique, tu pourrais laisser le pays en auto pilote ce serait pareille.

Si il fait 5*7, a fait 35h, donc c'est bien (mais si a se trouve il bosse samedi, dimanche).
Les heures de travail traditionnel aux USA a doit tre "9 to 5" et a fait 8h (mais ils doivent avoir une pause pour manger).

"I work from nine to five; hey hell, I pay the price."

----------


## Kariz58

> Si il fait 5*7, a fait 35h, donc c'est bien (mais si a se trouve il bosse samedi, dimanche).


Je doute fortement qu'il aille bosser 8h par jour le week-end mais c'est certains qu'il doit tre joignable.

Maintenant, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est "bien" qu'il ne fasse que 35h ? Faut pas comparer a avec un boulot normal, avec tes histoires de "plus tu travailles, moins tu es efficace pass un certain nombre d'heures", il est pas concentr H24 sur la mme tche, faut pas oublier que sur ces 35h, il y a les temps de trajet, les interviews, les restos, etc. etc. Sans oublier que c'est dj prcis dans ton lien que sur ces 35h, il passe dj un certain temps sur Twitter ou  lire les journaux.

Au final le prsident de la 1re puissance mondiale doit  peine bosser une grosse vingtaine d'heures par semaine, ce qui est extrmement peu je trouve, *pour quelqu'un avec autant de responsabilits et ayant autant de sujets sur lesquels s'informer pour essayer de prendre des dcisions intelligentes et pertinentes.*

Remarque, ceci expliquerait cela hein...  





> Les heures de travail traditionnel aux USA a doit tre "9 to 5" et a fait 8h (*mais ils doivent avoir une pause pour manger*).


Non, tu penses ? Je ne suis pas certains que cela soit autoris.  ::roll::

----------


## Charvalos

En tout cas, il faut croire qu'il a tout le temps qu'il faut vu qu'il a dcern, hier, ses "Fake News Awards".  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Je doute fortement qu'il aille bosser 8h par jour le week-end mais c'est certains qu'il doit tre joignable.
> 
> Maintenant, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est "bien" qu'il ne fasse que 35h ? Faut pas comparer a avec un boulot normal, avec tes histoires de "plus tu travailles, moins tu es efficace pass un certain nombre d'heures", il est pas concentr H24 sur la mme tche, faut pas oublier que sur ces 35h, il y a les temps de trajet, les interviews, les restos, etc. etc. Sans oublier que c'est dj prcis dans ton lien que sur ces 35h, il passe dj un certain temps sur Twitter ou  lire les journaux.
> 
> Au final le prsident de la 1re puissance mondiale doit  peine bosser une grosse vingtaine d'heures par semaine, ce qui est extrmement peu je trouve, *pour quelqu'un avec autant de responsabilits et ayant autant de sujets sur lesquels s'informer pour essayer de prendre des dcisions intelligentes et pertinentes.*
> 
> Remarque, ceci expliquerait cela hein...


C'est surtout qu' force de vouloir taper sur Trump, beaucoup de journalistes deviennent aussi ridicule que lui...
Prsident des USA, c'est pas mtro boulot dodo... Le mec, on le voit  des meetings, des runions  tel endroit, les voyages  tel endroit, etc... etc... C'est pas comme ci y'avait pas de camras....

De plus, Trump arrive  la maison blanche, combien de fois il parle de sa Trump Tower ? Il travaille pas sur place ?
Et Twitter et les TV de chanes d'infos, c'tait crit dans son agenda ???

Encore un super journaliste pour un super article...  ::roll:: 

Et l, a me fait vraiment mal au c** de devoir dfendre un type pareil... Mais l, c'est bien, les journalistes nous abaissent  son niveau...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais l, c'est bien, les journalistes nous abaissent  son niveau...


Ils sont mme pire que lui.
Ils cherchent  faire des articles avec n'importe quoi, pour le descendre.
Tous les grands journaux font de la presse people avec Trump.
Mme la presse US est contre lui.

L'histoire de "Shithole" par exemple, n'aurait jamais du sortir, c'est un gars qui a rpter un truc d'une runion prive...
En plus je crois qu'on a mme pas la citation complte, donc sans contexte a ne veut rien dire.




> Maintenant, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est "bien" qu'il ne fasse que 35h ?


Les anti Trump pourraient tre content et se dire "Moins il passera de temps sur son lieu de travail, moins il prendra de mauvaises dcisions".
Essayez d'tre optimiste un peu  ::P:

----------


## Kariz58

> L'histoire de "Shithole" par exemple, n'aurait jamais du sortir, c'est un gars qui a rpter un truc d'une runion prive...
> En plus je crois qu'on a mme pas la citation complte, *donc sans contexte a ne veut rien dire*.


Et pourtant, cela ne t'a pas empch de venir propager a ici-mme juste 5/6 messages au-dessus.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant, cela ne t'a pas empch de venir propager a ici-mme juste 5/6 messages au-dessus.


Non mais moi c'tait le passage "Je ne suis pas raciste", pour *critiquer les mdias* parce qu'ils se contentent de recopier l'AFP ou des trucs comme a.
Il parait qu'il y a des jeunes gens motiv qui veulent faire journaliste et quand ils arrivent dans le rel, ils sont dans des salles de rdaction et ils doivent recopier des articles.
Ils pensaient que le mtier de journaliste consistait  aller sur le terrain, et en fait le terrain c'est une salle de rdaction !

Et aprs il y a les journalistes TV, qui sont bien pay pour rciter un texte.
Texte qui a t crit par des gens quasiment exploit.
Bon aprs ils sont peut tre sortie d'une cole de journaliste, alors ils sont tous format pareille, donc on ne va pas ressentir de la piti pour eux non plus...

----------


## David_g

> L'histoire de "Shithole" par exemple, n'aurait jamais du sortir, c'est un gars qui a rpter un truc d'une runion prive...
> En plus je crois qu'on a mme pas la citation complte, donc sans contexte a ne veut rien dire.


une runion prive ?  :8O:   ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un truc qui revient :
Les tats-Unis tentent d'viter le "shutdown" jusqu'en fvrier

Arrt des activits gouvernementales aux tats-Unis - Liste des arrts
C'est arriv en 1995, puis en 2013 et l 2018, on dirait que a s'acclre.
La prochaine fois sera peut tre en 2021/2022 ^^

2013 :
Faillite des Etats-Unis : entre shutdown et plafond de la dette, les cls pour comprendre
Le plafond de la dette est remont  chaque fois.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est dj fini :
 Shutdown  : le bras de fer tourne au dsavantage des dmocrates et de Trump



> *Les snateurs ont finalement vot une nouvelle rallonge budgtaire*, lundi, sans relle contrepartie concernant limmigration. Mais lalliance des modrs des deux bords affaiblit le prsident.

----------


## Grogro

Aux USA, quelques rebondissements dans le dossier Trump/Russie. Revue de presse complmentaire dmocrate et rpublicaine :

Par Dreuz, qui reprsente en France la frange no-conservatrice et ultra-sioniste de l'extrme droite (extrme droite anti FN), proche des rpublicains US mais pas du tout de leurs marges "red pill" : https://www.dreuz.info/2018/01/23/ob...contemporaine/

Par Vox, mdia dmocrate tats-unien (pure player) : https://www.vox.com/world/2018/1/23/...ts-strzok-page

L'article de ce torchon de Dreuz est un peu vide dsol, mais je n'ai rien de mieux pour l'instant pour prsenter le "pour".

----------


## Madmac

> une runion prive ?


C'tait pendant une discussion informelle et Rpublicaains. En tout cela n'a pas dbuter par un Tweet.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est dj fini :
>  Shutdown  : le bras de fer tourne au dsavantage des dmocrates et de Trump


Je ne vois pas en quoi, cela affaiblie le Prsident. Ce sont les Rpublicains qui branle dans le manche qui court le plus grand risque, car ils vont allez en lection avant lui. Et contrairement  ce que les sondages suggre les appuies pour Trump sont en augmentation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas en quoi, cela affaiblie le Prsident.


Dans le cas prsent j'en sais rien du tout (moi je voulais juste dire que le Shutdown tait dj fini).
Par contre en rgle gnral, comme les mdias franais sont systmatiquement contre Trump,  chaque news ils essaient de trouver une interprtation pour dire quelque chose de ngatif  propos de lui.

----------


## Madmac

> Il prfre l'immigration en provenance de Norvge que l'immigration en provenance d'Afrique.


Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas le cas ? Haiti et la Rpublique Dominicaine sont sur la mme ile. Il n'y a qu' utiliser google map pour constater la diffrence de culture. C'est visible du ciel! 



 Les vritables racistes sont les gens qui refusent de critiquer les gens d'une autre culture, alors qu'ils le feraient sans retenus si leurs voisin se comportait comme eux. Cela s'appelle le racisme de moindre attente.

----------


## Invit

J'ai pas compris les diffrents liens. Le fait que le ct Haiti ait un climat plus sec explique les diffrences de culture avec la Rpublique dominicaine, ce qui explique que les Norvgiens sont des immigrants souhaitables ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas le cas ?


Parce qu'aujourd'hui nous sommes dans la dictature de l'galitarisme et d'autres conneries du genre...
Tu n'as pas le droit de dire que tu prfres un peuple  un autre. (sinon a veut dire que t'es Henry de Lesquen ou Eric Zemmour)
Maintenant il faudrait mme ne plus parler de nation, ni de peuple.

Aprs a dpend tu peux critiquer les blancs, mles, htrosexuels, dans ce sens l a marche.

a normalement tu ne peux pas le dire :
A Evry, Manuel Valls veut des Blancs, des white, des blancos
Mais lui n'a pas eu de problme bizarrement...

----------


## Grogro

> Dans le cas prsent j'en sais rien du tout (moi je voulais juste dire que le Shutdown tait dj fini).
> Par contre en rgle gnral, comme les mdias franais sont systmatiquement contre Trump,  chaque news ils essaient de trouver une interprtation pour dire quelque chose de ngatif  propos de lui.


Vois cela comme un divorce avec une nation qu'on a adul jusqu' la draison pendant 30 ans, priode qui avait succd  des dcennies de dfiance. 30 annes pendant lesquelles nous avions tent  tout prix de devenir plus amricains que les amricains en imitant tous leurs pires travers, raillant systmatiquement tout ce qui a le malheur d'tre trop franais. Avec l'lection de Trump, la France se rveille avec une gueule de bois en plomb. Et la frontire est fragile entre l'amour et le dgot.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai pas compris les diffrents liens. Le fait que le ct Haiti ait un climat plus sec explique les diffrences de culture avec la Rpublique dominicaine, ce qui explique que les Norvgiens sont des immigrants souhaitables ?


Le truc, c'est que Haiti a toujours t beaucoup plus peuple que la Rpublique Dominicaine, pour des raisons historiques. Donc beaucoup plus de terres ont t prises pour l'agriculture. Le truc, c'est que dans les annes 1800, on avait pas encore bien compris le principe d'rosion, et ils n'ont pas fait leurs cultures comme il faut, et ils n'ont pas gard de zones boises pour stabiliser la terre. Donc toutes leurs bonnes terres arables sont parties  la mer. Les dominicains ont vu a, et ils ont pris des mesures pour ne pas faire les mmes erreurs. Et c'tait plus facile, ils avaient deux fois plus de terres pour deux fois moins de gens  nourrir, et l'exemple  ne pas suivre sous les yeux.

Aprs, il y a d'autres problmes en Haiti. Mais quand,  ton indpendance, tu est une nation riche et puissante grce  ton agriculture, et qu'en 40 ans  peine, toutes tes terres de valeur disparaissent, et qu'en plus tu dois payer des indemnits fort lourdes  l'ancien colonisateur, ben, fatalement, c'est plus difficile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le truc, c'est que Haiti a toujours t beaucoup plus peuple que la Rpublique Dominicaine, pour des raisons historiques. Donc beaucoup plus de terres ont t prises pour l'agriculture. Le truc, c'est que dans les annes 1800, on avait pas encore bien compris le principe d'rosion, et ils n'ont pas fait leurs cultures comme il faut, et ils n'ont pas gard de zones boises pour stabiliser la terre. Donc toutes leurs bonnes terres arables sont parties  la mer.


a me rappelle cette vido :

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Aprs, il y a d'autres problmes en Haiti. Mais quand,  ton indpendance, tu est une nation riche et puissante grce  ton agriculture, et qu'en 40 ans  peine, toutes tes terres de valeur disparaissent, et qu'en plus tu dois payer des indemnits fort lourdes  l'ancien colonisateur, ben, fatalement, c'est plus difficile.


Bon, c'est un peu plus compliqu quand mme. L'arme Haitienne est puissante  l'indpendance, mais avec un niveau de militarisation insuportable pour l'conomie. D'o l'indemnit  la France, qui a forc une banqueroute nationale mais permis de rduire la militarisation et d'arrter de se ruiner  construire des forteresses. Aprs, le gnocide de Dessalines a aussi eu un cot en capital humain lev, mme si certains intellectuels ont justement t pargns. De plus, l'conomie d'Hati  l'indpendance est base sur le servageau 19me sicle, les plantations d'Hati taient toutes aussi obsoltes que celles du Sud des tats-Unis face aux nouvelles formes de production capitalistes.

Puis, il ne faut pas oublier que la Rpublique Dominicaine a une norme mine d'or. Mme si ce n'est pas un des principaux producteurs mondiaux, c'est une ressource prcieuse pour un aussi petit pays. Et fatalement au 20me sicle l'histoire des deux pays est marque, plus que par les facteurs purement locaux, par leurs relations  l'hgmonie Amricaine (qui a favoris le ct Dominicain, entre autres parce que les Amricains de l'poque taient encore trs racistes; les commentateurs Amricains pendant leur occupation taient trs injurieux envers les mulattres, ne parlons mme pas de la majorit ngre).

----------


## Invit

> Le truc, c'est que Haiti a toujours t beaucoup plus peuple que la Rpublique Dominicaine, pour des raisons historiques. Donc beaucoup plus de terres ont t prises pour l'agriculture. Le truc, c'est que dans les annes 1800, on avait pas encore bien compris le principe d'rosion, et ils n'ont pas fait leurs cultures comme il faut, et ils n'ont pas gard de zones boises pour stabiliser la terre. Donc toutes leurs bonnes terres arables sont parties  la mer. Les dominicains ont vu a, et ils ont pris des mesures pour ne pas faire les mmes erreurs. Et c'tait plus facile, ils avaient deux fois plus de terres pour deux fois moins de gens  nourrir, et l'exemple  ne pas suivre sous les yeux.
> 
> Aprs, il y a d'autres problmes en Haiti. Mais quand,  ton indpendance, tu est une nation riche et puissante grce  ton agriculture, et qu'en 40 ans  peine, toutes tes terres de valeur disparaissent, et qu'en plus tu dois payer des indemnits fort lourdes  l'ancien colonisateur, ben, fatalement, c'est plus difficile.


Aah ! Merci  ::ave:: 
J'avais cherch, mais j'tais tombe sur cette page pas trs complte : https://www.theglobalist.com/haiti-a...nd-two-worlds/
Faut que je me documente sur Hati, a fait un moment que je me pose des questions du fait que les ressortissant hatiens soient nouvellement victimes de gros problmes de racisme (en Amrique du Sud, principalement). Si tu as des pistes (docus, bouquins, etc.), je suis preneuse.

----------


## el_slapper

> Aah ! Merci 
> J'avais cherch, mais j'tais tombe sur cette page pas trs complte : https://www.theglobalist.com/haiti-a...nd-two-worlds/
> Faut que je me documente sur Hati, a fait un moment que je me pose des questions du fait que les ressortissant hatiens soient nouvellement victimes de gros problmes de racisme (en Amrique du Sud, principalement). Si tu as des pistes (docus, bouquins, etc.), je suis preneuse.


Ne te contente pas de ce que je dis. Miaow creuse plus, et il y a encore d'autres facteurs. Et aussi quelques dcisions individuelles  certains moments clefs. La gographie explique beaucoup, mais pas tout. Si tu veux plus de dtails sur la partie que j'ai voqu(rosion), "effondrement" de Jared Diamond est trs dtaille(mais insiste un peu trop sur certains dictateurs dominicains "clairs", et pas assez sur la chronologie du peuplement). Sur les autres facettes du sujet, j'ai une connaissance plus lacunaire.

----------


## Invit

> Ne te contente pas de ce que je dis. Miaow creuse plus, et il y a encore d'autres facteurs. Et aussi quelques dcisions individuelles  certains moments clefs. La gographie explique beaucoup, mais pas tout. Si tu veux plus de dtails sur la partie que j'ai voqu(rosion), "effondrement" de Jared Diamond est trs dtaille(mais insiste un peu trop sur certains dictateurs dominicains "clairs", et pas assez sur la chronologie du peuplement). Sur les autres facettes du sujet, j'ai une connaissance plus lacunaire.


Merci, je note ! J'ai lu aussi ton post Miaow (aprs avoir rpondu), du coup si tu as des pistes pour moi, je suis preneuse galement  ::D:

----------


## MiaowZedong

L'article de Jared Diamond est un peu dat: notament en chronologie de peuplement (que mentionne el_slapper) entre 2010 quand il crit et 2018 la diffrence de population a quasiment disparue, principalement  cause du solde migratoire. La Rpublique Dominicaine sera bientot plus peuple qu'Haiti. Et en soi, c'est normal: la Republique Dominicaine est plus grande, dispose de plus de surface habitable et de plus (et meilleures) terres agricoles. _Geography is destiny_, invitablement un jour la Rpublique Dominicaine serait devenue plus peuple. Mme si ce n'est pas la raison que te donneront les migr Haitiens pour leur exil, c'en est une cause  long terme.

Quant au racisme montant contres les immigrs Haitiens dans les diffrents pays des Amriques, je pense que c'est principalement dclench par la vague rcente d'migration; sur une toile de fond de misre, tu as le coup d'tat de 2004 et les violences internes, the tremblement de terre de 2010 et les pidmies qui ont suivies....ce n'est pas pour rien que (jusqu' ce que Trump revienne dessus) le gouvernement US reconnaissait un statut de rfugis aux Haitiens. Au 21me sicle l'histoire d'Haiti craint carrment, et justement que tant partent pas seulement pour les riches USA mais pour tous les pays d'Amrique Latine montre bien que ce sont des "vrai rfugis", avant tout pousss  partir de leur pays (contrairement aux migrants conomiques, qui sont avant tout attirs par leur destination).

P.S. regarde les sources, de l'article (Anglais) de Wikipedia sur l'occupation US d'Haiti (14-34), il est possible que tu arrive  mettre la main sur certains de ces bouquins. C'est instructif  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bon, c'est un peu plus compliqu quand mme. L'arme Haitienne est puissante  l'indpendance, mais avec un niveau de militarisation insupportable pour l'conomie. D'o l'indemnit  la France, qui a forc une banqueroute nationale mais permis de rduire la militarisation et d'arrter de se ruiner  construire des forteresses. Aprs, le gnocide de Dessalines a aussi eu un cot en capital humain lev, mme si certains intellectuels ont justement t pargns. De plus, l'conomie d'Hati  l'indpendance est base sur le servageau 19me sicle, les plantations d'Hati taient toutes aussi obsoltes que celles du Sud des tats-Unis face aux nouvelles formes de production capitalistes.
> 
> Puis, il ne faut pas oublier que la Rpublique Dominicaine a une norme mine d'or. Mme si ce n'est pas un des principaux producteurs mondiaux, c'est une ressource prcieuse pour un aussi petit pays. Et fatalement au 20me sicle l'histoire des deux pays est marque, plus que par les facteurs purement locaux, par leurs relations  l'hgmonie Amricaine (qui a favoris le ct Dominicain, entre autres parce que les Amricains de l'poque taient encore trs racistes; les commentateurs Amricains pendant leur occupation taient trs injurieux envers les mulattres, ne parlons mme pas de la majorit ngre).


C'est tout  fait cela. Ajoutons toutefois que les indemnits pays  la France ne le furent pas pour l'indpendance, mais pour reprendre le commerce avec, sachant que les autres puissances coloniales disposaient dj de leur possessions et pratiquaient le commerce intra-colonial protectionnisme.
Quand aux jeunes tats-unis d'amriques, ils voyaient Haiti en horreur, les consquences du gnocide furent sans doute de radicaliser le mouvement anti-abolitioniste qui voyait dans l'le le futur du Mississippi en cas d'mancipation des esclaves. D'autant que beaucoup de sudistes blancs parlaient franais et savaient ce qui c'tait pass l bas.

Cela n'a pas empch les USA d'intervenir  Haiti et d'en faire un protectorat pour 20 ans, pour "remettre de l'ordre". Mais peine perdue: L'le souffre de ses petits roitelets et aventuriers, comptant sans doute plus de rois et d'empereurs au mtre carr que n'importe qui d'autre.

Ce n'est bien sur pas la raison de l'ingrence contemporaine de certaines nations dans le paysage hatien

----------


## Ryu2000

Pays de merde  : le prsident ougandais aime la  franchise  de Donald Trump



> Jaime Trump parce quil parle avec franchise. Je ne sais pas sil a t cit de manire incorrecte ou pas, mais il parle des faiblesses de lAfrique avec franchise , a dclar M. Museveni, lui-mme habitu aux formules percutantes et controverses, devant lAssemble lgislative dAfrique de lEst, runie  Kampala.
> (...)
>  Les Africains doivent rsoudre leurs problmes, on ne peut pas survivre si on est faible, et cest la faute des Africains sils sont faibles , a ajout sur Twitter M. Museveni, qui dirige son pays dune main de fer depuis 1986.
> (...)
> M. Trump stait notamment dfendu dans une formule alambique, affirmant que  le langage que jai utilis lors de la runion tait dur mais ce ne sont pas les mots utiliss .


Et il faut aussi prendre en compte que shithole a ne se traduit pas par "pays de merde" mais par "coin perdu".

Le dollar raviv par le soutien de Donald Trump



> Le dollar devrait tre bas sur la force du pays, nous faisons si bien que notre pays redevient conomiquement fort (...) et finalement je veux voir un dollar fort, a affirm Donald Trump interrog par la chane CNBC au Forum conomique de Davos (Suisse).
> 
> Le prsident amricain a ajout que les propos de son ministre des Finances, la veille, sur les bienfaits pour les tats-Unis d'un dollar plus faible, qui ont fait fortement chuter le billet vert, avaient t pris hors contexte. Je vous dis o je me situe ce qui finalement est trs important, a continu le prsident. Je n'aime pas en parler parce que franchement personne ne devrait en parler. Cela devrait tre ce que a devrait et tre bas sur la force du pays, a-t-il ajout.


a dans la zone euro on ne peut pas le faire, parce qu'on a pas le contrle sur notre monnaie.

----------


## Madmac

> J'ai pas compris les diffrents liens. Le fait que le ct Haiti ait un climat plus sec explique les diffrences de culture avec la Rpublique dominicaine, ce qui explique que les Norvgiens sont des immigrants souhaitables ?


Ce n'est pas la temprature qui est le facteur, mais la dforestation. De plus, les quartiers pauvres ne sont absolument pas comparables.

En terme, d'immigration si tu as le choix entre une immigration hautement duque ou une immigration qui risque de dpendre de tes services sociaux, laquelle te semble le meilleur investissement pour relancer ton conomie. Il n'y a rien de raciste dans l'analyse.

----------


## Madmac

> L'article de Jared Diamond est un peu dat: notament en chronologie de peuplement (que mentionne el_slapper) entre 2010 quand il crit et 2018 la diffrence de population a quasiment disparue, principalement  cause du solde migratoire. La Rpublique Dominicaine sera bientot plus peuple qu'Haiti. Et en soi, c'est normal: la Republique Dominicaine est plus grande, dispose de plus de surface habitable et de plus (et meilleures) terres agricoles. _Geography is destiny_, invitablement un jour la Rpublique Dominicaine serait devenue plus peuple. Mme si ce n'est pas la raison que te donneront les migr Haitiens pour leur exil, c'en est une cause  long terme.
> 
> Quant au racisme montant contres les immigrs Haitiens dans les diffrents pays des Amriques, je pense que c'est principalement dclench par la vague rcente d'migration; sur une toile de fond de misre, tu as le coup d'tat de 2004 et les violences internes, the tremblement de terre de 2010 et les pidmies qui ont suivies....ce n'est pas pour rien que (jusqu' ce que Trump revienne dessus) le gouvernement US reconnaissait un statut de rfugis aux Haitiens. Au 21me sicle l'histoire d'Haiti craint carrment, et justement que tant partent pas seulement pour les riches USA mais pour tous les pays d'Amrique Latine montre bien que ce sont des "vrai rfugis", avant tout pousss  partir de leur pays (contrairement aux migrants conomiques, qui sont avant tout attirs par leur destination).
> 
> P.S. regarde les sources, de l'article (Anglais) de Wikipedia sur l'occupation US d'Haiti (14-34), il est possible que tu arrive  mettre la main sur certains de ces bouquins. C'est instructif


Ces excuses ne tiennent pas la route. L'Allemagne a t massacre pendant la deuxime guerre mondiale. Pourtant ils s'en sont remis. Mme dans 50 ans, ils seront dans le mme ptrin.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ces excuses ne tiennent pas la route. L'Allemagne a t massacre pendant la deuxime guerre mondiale. Pourtant ils s'en sont remis. Mme dans 50 ans, ils seront dans le mme ptrin.


Ils avaient encore plein de comptences disponibles, et ils ont t inonds de capitaux de reconstruction, spcialement  l'Ouest, ou le redressement a t bien plus impressionnant qu' l'Est, moins bien subventionn par la puissance occupante.

Le dveloppement, c'est un tout. Un bon systme ducatif, des gens qui ne se barrent pas, et des capitaux qui investissent dans le pays. A Cuba, tu n'as que le premier point, donc a marche trs mal. En Iran, tu as les points un et trois, mais pas le point 2, alors a ne marche pas trs bien. En Haiti, tu n'as aucun des trois. Fatalement, la situation ne s'amliore pas. Et l'tat dsastreux de l'agriculture, un point difficile  corriger, explique pourquoi Haiti n'est pas au point sur les points deux et trois.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump critique la politique commerciale "trs injuste" de l'UE



> Le prsident amricain a soulign la difficult pour son pays d'couler ses produits dans l'UE alors que cette dernire exporte les siens "sans taxes" ou avec "trs peu de taxes" vers les Etats-Unis, une situation "trs injuste" selon lui.
> 
> "J'ai eu beaucoup de problmes avec l'Union europenne et cela peut se transformer en quelque chose de trs gros (...) du point de vue commercial", a-t-il insist dans cet entretien ralis jeudi en marge du Forum conomique mondial de Davos.


De quoi ?!
La difficult pour son pays d'couler ses produits dans l'UE ??!!

L'UE est noy sous les produits US.




> En janvier 2017, le milliardaire rpublicain avait estim que *le Royaume-Uni avait eu "bien raison" de quitter une UE selon lui domine par l'Allemagne, prdisant que le Brexit serait un "succs" et que le bloc europen continuerait  se fragmenter*.
> 
> Ses dclarations sur le Brexit interviennent alors que des eurosceptiques du Parti conservateur britannique au pouvoir ont mis en doute la volont du de Theresa May de rellement couper les ponts avec l'UE aprs la sortie prvue fin mars 2019.
> 
> Lors d'une rencontre bilatrale jeudi  Davos, M. Trump et Mme May ont tent de remettre sur les rails leur "relation spciale", mise  mal par une srie d'accrocs depuis l'arrive au pouvoir du prsident amricain.


On verra si il a raison, c'est probable comme scnario.

----------


## Grogro

> Le dveloppement, c'est un tout. Un bon systme ducatif, des gens qui ne se barrent pas, et des capitaux qui investissent dans le pays. A Cuba, tu n'as que le premier point, donc a marche trs mal. En Iran, tu as les points un et trois, mais pas le point 2, alors a ne marche pas trs bien. En Haiti, tu n'as aucun des trois. Fatalement, la situation ne s'amliore pas. Et l'tat dsastreux de l'agriculture, un point difficile  corriger, explique pourquoi Haiti n'est pas au point sur les points deux et trois.


Sans compter la surpopulation pour Hati. Et l'absence dtat.

----------


## Ryu2000

Cette rponde de bisounours :
Trump critique la politique commerciale europenne, Bruxelles rplique



> L'Europe monte le ton. L'Union europenne  est prte  ragir rapidement et de faon approprie au cas o ses exportations seraient affectes par des mesures restrictives de la part des tats-Unis , a prvenu lundi 29 janvier la Commission europenne. Le porte-parole de l'excutif europen, Margaritis Schinas, ragissait ainsi, lors du point presse quotidien de la Commission  Bruxelles, aux critiques du prsident amricain Donald Trump accusant l'UE de traiter de manire  trs injuste  les tats-Unis dans leurs relations commerciales.  *La politique commerciale (...), ce n'est pas un jeu avec des gagnants et des perdants. Nous, ici, dans l'UE, nous croyons que le commerce peut et doit tre bnfique  tous* , a dit Margaritis Schinas.  Nous pensons aussi que le commerce doit tre ouvert et juste et bas sur des rgles , a-t-il ajout.


Les USA sont en train de rengocier leurs traits de libre change pour qu'ils soient encore plus en leur faveur et ils vont y arriver.

----------


## Madmac

> Ils avaient encore plein de comptences disponibles, et ils ont t inonds de capitaux de reconstruction, spcialement  l'Ouest, ou le redressement a t bien plus impressionnant qu' l'Est, moins bien subventionn par la puissance occupante.
> 
> Le dveloppement, c'est un tout. Un bon systme ducatif, des gens qui ne se barrent pas, et des capitaux qui investissent dans le pays. A Cuba, tu n'as que le premier point, donc a marche trs mal. En Iran, tu as les points un et trois, mais pas le point 2, alors a ne marche pas trs bien. En Haiti, tu n'as aucun des trois. Fatalement, la situation ne s'amliore pas. Et l'tat dsastreux de l'agriculture, un point difficile  corriger, explique pourquoi Haiti n'est pas au point sur les points deux et trois.


Ton analyse exclue la responsabilit de la culture. Un systme ducatif est le rsultat d'un sacrifice collectif,(pour les infrastructures dans la plupart des cas), mais aussi par la valeur qu'une communaut accorde  l'apprentissage et au savoir. Mme quand ils sont  l'extrieur de leur pays, ils russissent moins bien que les cultures asiatiques. Tu peux valuer les valeurs qualitatives de diffrentes culturelles sur leur performances  titre d'immigrants. par sur un autre territoire, les obstacles sont gales pour tous les immigrants.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ton analyse exclue la responsabilit de la culture. Un systme ducatif est le rsultat d'un sacrifice collectif,(pour les infrastructures dans la plupart des cas), mais aussi par la valeur qu'une communaut accorde  l'apprentissage et au savoir. Mme quand ils sont  l'extrieur de leur pays, ils russissent moins bien que les cultures asiatiques. Tu peux valuer les valeurs qualitatives de diffrentes culturelles sur leur performances  titre d'immigrants. par sur un autre territoire, les obstacles sont gales pour tous les immigrants.


Et tu expliques comment que les Arabes aux tats-Unis soient une minorit trs prospre, de classe moyenne gnralement, alors qu'en France ce sont des sous-proltaires qui rcurrent les chiottes?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu expliques comment que les Arabes aux tats-Unis soient une minorit trs prospre, de classe moyenne gnralement, alors qu'en France ce sont des sous-proltaires qui rcurrent les chiottes?


Alors dj qu'est-ce que vous entendez par Arabe ?
Parce que souvent les gens se trompent.
Les Africains ne sont pas Arabe par exemple (les Marocains, les Algriens, les Tunisiens, les gyptiens ne sont absolument pas des Arabes (ya des Berbres par contre)).
Les Iraniens ne sont pas Arabe non plus, ce sont des Perses.

Mais si on regarde les noirs aux USA, souvent ils n'ont pas de travail, donc ils sont pauvres, ils se droguent, et ils s'entretuent.
L'intgration a t mal fait.
Rudy Giuliani says black people have a 99% chance of killing each other

----------


## Invit

> Alors dj qu'est-ce que vous entendez par Arabe ?
> Parce que souvent les gens se trompent.


Non, les gens ne se trompent pas, il y a deux dfinitions. (C'est sr, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour la comprhension, mais c'est comme a.) Si tu prend la dfinition du Larousse, tu as :



> D'Arabie et de tout pays ou communaut dont la langue est l'arabe.

----------


## Grogro

> Non, les gens ne se trompent pas, il y a deux dfinitions. (C'est sr, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour la comprhension, mais c'est comme a.) Si tu prend la dfinition du Larousse, tu as :


Va dire  un berbre (locuteur arabe) qu'il est arabe, j'en connais qui vont t'arracher la tte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu prend la dfinition du Larousse


J'aime pas cette dfinition...
a devrait tre un autre mot genre "peuple arabophone".

Mais en fait ya encore une autre dfinition nul, c'est les pays membres de la ligue arabe :
Ligue arabe

----------


## Invit

> Va dire  un berbre (locuteur arabe) qu'il est arabe, j'en connais qui vont t'arracher la tte.


C'est pas moi, c'est le franais qui est mal foutu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Va dire  un berbre (locuteur arabe) qu'il est arabe, j'en connais qui vont t'arracher la tte.


C'est une question pineuse en soi, mais s'il est de langue maternelle Arabe il sera gnralement d'accord. Aprs dans les poches o les langues brbres dominent toujours il ne se considrent pas comme Arabes tant qu'ils sont sur place, par contre quand ils viennent en France c'est plus compliqu. Comme l'identit des gens issus de l'immigration en gnral, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Grogro

Je t'avoue que 100% des berbres que je connais sont des personnes qui ont immigr en France. Or les berbres ont une meilleure image que les arabes en France (et en plus c'est dingue  quel point certains ressemblent  des europens). Ceci peut expliquer cela. C'est jamais simple l'identit.

----------


## Madmac

> Et tu expliques comment que les Arabes aux tats-Unis soient une minorit trs prospre, de classe moyenne gnralement, alors qu'en France ce sont des sous-proltaires qui rcurrent les chiottes?


Je ne sais pas ou tu as prit l'ide qu'ils sont riches aux tats-Unis.

----------


## Madmac

> Mais si on regarde les noirs aux USA, souvent ils n'ont pas de travail, donc ils sont pauvres, ils se droguent, et ils s'entretuent.
> L'intgration a t mal fait.
> Rudy Giuliani says black people have a 99% chance of killing each other


Ils sont trs biens intgr dans plusieurs secteurs: Le football, le baseball, le baskette, le showbiz. Par contre, dans les collges et universit. ils s'intgrent plus aux terrains de jeux que les classes. Et comme, tu l'a signal, ils sintgrent beaucoup aux prisons ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils s'intgrent plus aux terrains de jeux que les classes.


La plupart des afro amricain ne font pas de grande tudes parce qu'ils sont pauvre.
C'est pas comme en France on n'importe qui peut aller jusqu'au doctorat, dans le public, en apportant aucun argent, mais en touchant des bourses.

En France il y a des grandes coles prives galement... Qui cotent extremement chre.
Mais on est pas au point des USA o les jeunes s'endettent pour payer leur tudes et aprs n'ont pas de boulot...
L au moins tu ne tendettes pas pour faire tes tudes, mais par contre  la fin t'as pas de boulot non plus...




> Je ne sais pas ou tu as prit l'ide qu'ils sont riches aux tats-Unis.


En France on en a plein des riches arabes, ce sont des Qataris et des Saoudiens.
Ils investissent en France, ils construisent mme des mosques louches !
La France est un paradis fiscal pour le Qatar :
 La convention fiscale avec le Qatar fait de la France un paradis fiscal  selon Nathalie Goulet
La France est-elle un paradis fiscal pour les Qataris grce  Sarkozy, comme laffirme Bayrou ?

Il parait que Macron veut s'y attaquer ^^ :
QATAR : CES AVANTAGES FISCAUX AUXQUELS MACRON VEUT SATTAQUER

Les Qataris dpensent normment en France, quelque part a fait chier d'tre pote avec eux, parce que c'est une dictature qui finance le terrorisme comme l'Arabie Saoudite...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne sais pas ou tu as prit l'ide qu'ils sont riches aux tats-Unis.


Ben....en regardant leur statut aux USA? Ce n'est pas compliqu, les US sont les rois de la statistique raciale.




> Arab-Americans have a higher median household income ($56,433) than the national median ($51,914).


https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswi...ut-by-how-much

----------


## Ryu2000

Sur au moins un point Trump et Eva Joly ne sont pas d'accord :
Donald Trump souhaite la mise en place d'un dfil militaire



> "Le prsident Trump est compltement solidaire des militaires qui risquent leur vie chaque jour pour garantir la scurit de notre pays. Il a demand au dpartement de la Dfense d'tudier la cration d'une crmonie au cours de laquelle tous les Amricains pourront exprimer leur reconnaissance", a dclar la porte-parole de la Maison Blanche, Sarah Sanders.


Les militaires US ne dfilent jamais ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias mainstreams font des articles sans intrt pour attaquer Trump sur n'importe quoi !
Une bourrasque de vent rvle la calvitie de Donald Trump

Quelque chose me dit que si Hillary tait prsidente il n'y aurait pas d'article qui se moque de sa sant mentale ou son physique...
Il n'y avait pas d'articles sur les cheveux d'Obama, en mme temps c'est normal de ne pas faire des articles sur des cheveux...

Le systme s'acharne contre Trump, c'est n'importe quoi, il cherche loin et font pire que du People.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est reparti 3 semaines plus tard :
Etats-Unis : l'administration fdrale paralyse par un "shutdown", pour la deuxime fois en trois semaines



> Faute d'accord, le gouvernement se retrouve confront  "une interruption de crdit" et doit mettre au chmage technique des centaines de milliers de fonctionnaires. L'administration Trump a vcu sa premire paralysie le 20 janvier, le Congrs ayant chou une premire fois  trouver un accord sur le budget. Ce "shutdown" a dur trois jours.


Remonter le plafond de la dette + QE :



La dette augmente de plus en plus vite et la croissance n'est toujours pas l et elle n'est pas prte de revenir...
Partout on triche sur le calcul du PIB pour masquer le fait que nous sommes en rcession.

----------


## Grogro

Cette fois ce sont deux bonnes nouvelles de la part de Trump. Deux bonnes nouvelles et une stupidit sans nom : 

Le plan d'investissement de 1500 milliards dans les infrastructures lessives par 40 annes de no-libralisme, promesse de campagne, revient sur la table : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/us...s_2606830.html

On peut se montrer plus que dubitatif quant au financement sachant que les USA ont t ruins par 17 ans de guerres et le hold-up des banksters, sachant galement que le _tax cut_ de Trump va vider les caisses. Mais s'il parvient  lancer ce plan de rnovation, en tordant le bras  son propre parti comme il l'a dj fait, alors son bilan ne sera pas intgralement ngatif. 

Lui qui a pourtant t plus royaliste que le roi et a baiss son froc devant les nocons au lendemain de son lection, il ose briser un tabou et dire tout haut ce que tout le monde pense tout bas. Et dans un journal isralien qui plus est : http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...-palestine.php

Dernier point, il parle de retirer les USA de la station spatiale internationale et de vendre leurs parts aux plus offrant (seul acheteur possible : Elon Musk). Gageons que les autres nations sauront se cotiser et passer ensuite un partenariat juteux avec Tesla. Trs aimable  lui de sortir les USA de la course : http://www.fredzone.org/la-maison-bl...tiser-liss-554

----------


## Ryu2000

D'un ct l'ISS ne sert  rien...
"Thomas Pesquet, de la communication plutt qu'une mission scientifique"



> D'autres vont se charger d'interprter ses manipulations. En ralit, aucune n'a de caractre exceptionnel. *A l'exception de la pesanteur, la plupart des conditions spatiales (rayonnement solaire, irradiations) peuvent aujourd'hui tre reproduites en laboratoire sur Terre. La contribution relle de l'ISS  la science reste limite*. Le retour sur investissement est faible par rapport aux sommes dpenses. On apprendrait, par exemple, infiniment plus de choses sur l'origine du Systme solaire en mobilisant des fonds pour envoyer une sonde dans l'atmosphre de Saturne.


Il est plus intelligent de dpenser des milliards pour rparer l'infrastructure de son pays que de les dpenser dans l'ISS.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cette fois ce sont deux bonnes nouvelles de la part de Trump. Deux bonnes nouvelles et une stupidit sans nom : 
> 
> Le plan d'investissement de 1500 milliards dans les infrastructures lessives par 40 annes de no-libralisme, promesse de campagne, revient sur la table : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/us...s_2606830.html
> 
> 
> On peut se montrer plus que dubitatif quant au financement sachant que les USA ont t ruins par 17 ans de guerres et le hold-up des banksters, sachant galement que le _tax cut_ de Trump va vider les caisses. Mais s'il parvient  lancer ce plan de rnovation, en tordant le bras  son propre parti comme il l'a dj fait, alors son bilan ne sera pas intgralement ngatif.


C'est une manuvre Rooseveltienne classique du New Deal : occuper les classes populaire et moyenne dans le BTP. Le problme c'est que cela cote cher donc que cela va aggraver le dficit fdral pour des rsultats maigres  court terme, et que cela ne produit rien  l'export bien sur. Si investir dans les infrastructures suffisait  relancer l'conomie, la France aurait un PIB suprieur  la Chine. Et ce n'est pas le cas, elle est juste sous la coupe des mafias du bton.
En soit c'est une bonne chose, mais c'est insuffisant.

La baisse du dollars aura un effet bien plus important sur les exportations donc budget fdral. Un contrle comptable drastique de l'appareil militaro-industriel galement mme s'il est totalement _out of control_.

Le tax cut va faire baisser le budget de 1% et passer les impts sur les socits  21%. Il vaut mieux cela que l'inverse, n'est ce pas.




> Lui qui a pourtant t plus royaliste que le roi et a baiss son froc devant les nocons au lendemain de son lection, il ose briser un tabou et dire tout haut ce que tout le monde pense tout bas. Et dans un journal isralien qui plus est : http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...-palestine.php


Il n'a pas baiss son froc




> Dernier point, il parle de retirer les USA de la station spatiale internationale et de vendre leurs parts aux plus offrant (seul acheteur possible : Elon Musk). Gageons que les autres nations sauront se cotiser et passer ensuite un partenariat juteux avec Tesla. Trs aimable  lui de sortir les USA de la course : http://www.fredzone.org/la-maison-bl...tiser-liss-554


Ce serait une mesure isolationniste trs forte puisque les USA sont senss tre leader dans la course  l'espace. La NASA ne s'en remettra pas, mais vu qu'elle ne produit plus rien de srieux depuis 20 ans  part des projets lunatique, la perte sera plutt symbolique qu'autre chose. Mais trs symbolique.
Il y a aura donc une place de leader  prendre, ce que ne manquera pas de ne pas pas faire l'ESA, les pays europens socialistes prfrant dpenser des centaines de milliers de milliards dans la scurit sociale pour un rsultat lamentable.
Donc ne restera que la Russie, seul pays  avoir une exprience srieuse dans ce domaine.

Que je sache, la technologie spatiale a normment de retombes, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau des satellites, missiles. Le GPS de vos smartphone fonctionne comment selon vous ?
Les stations spatiales n'apportent pas forcment de gain direct, c'est juste une tape avant de pouvoir faire des selfies au dessus de saturne pour vendre des iphones.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une manuvre Rooseveltienne classique du New Deal : occuper les classes populaire et moyenne dans le BTP. Le problme c'est que cela cote cher donc que cela va aggraver le dficit fdral pour des rsultats maigres  court terme, et que cela ne produit rien  l'export bien sur.


L'tat des infrastructure US est catastrophique, tout se casse la gueule.
C'tait une des grosses promesses de campagne, et si a peut faire bosser des tasuniens tant mieux pour eux, parce qu'il y en a normment qui n'ont pas de travail et donc des difficults pour survivre.




> Si investir dans les infrastructures suffisait  relancer l'conomie, la France aurait un PIB suprieur  la Chine. Et ce n'est pas le cas, elle est juste sous la coupe des mafias du bton.


En France il y a parfois des arrangements entre mairie et entreprise du BTP, beaucoup de rond-points sont cr, l'entreprise facture beaucoup plus que le prix rel et redonne de l'argent au maire.




> La baisse du dollars aura un effet bien plus important sur les exportations donc budget fdral.


Trump veut un dollar fort maintenant :
Donald Trump dit vouloir un dollar fort et fait remonter le billet vert
_Le prsident a pris le contre-pied des dclarations du secrtaire au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, qui avaient fait baisser le cour du dollar._




> la course  l'espace.


Il y a des entreprises qui rvent d'aller rcuprer des ressources dans l'espace, et ben que des milliardaires se dmerdent entre eux et fasse a sans l'tat.
L'espace c'est clairement pas une priorit pour les gouvernements actuels.
En mme temps nous sommes dans une profonde crise conomique, donc les USA, la France, etc, investissent dans l'arme.

----------


## Charvalos

> Le tax cut va faire baisser le budget de 1% et passer les impts sur les socits  21%. Il vaut mieux cela que l'inverse, n'est ce pas.


T'oublies juste de prciser que l'impt actuel sur les socits, aux USA, c'est 35%. Cela va donc baisser de 14% ce qui est juste norme. Et comme toutes les grosse sont entreprises sont les championnes du monde pour payer un minimum d'impts  coup de tour de passe-passe et autre joyeusets comptable, nul doute que cette baisse leur bnficiera en premier. Cela amnera, srement, du job mais  quel prix ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> T'oublies juste de prciser que l'impt actuel sur les socits, aux USA, c'est 35%. Cela va donc baisser de 14% ce qui est juste norme. Et comme toutes les grosse sont entreprises sont les championnes du monde pour payer un minimum d'impts  coup de tour de passe-passe et autre joyeusets comptable, nul doute que cette baisse leur bnficiera en premier. Cela amnera, srement, du job mais  quel prix ?


C'est mieux de laisser les mmes job en Chine ou en Irlande ? N'as-tu pas vu que la dette publique a doubl en 8 ans ?

Inventer une nouvelle taxe vous ouvre certainement une place aux cieux des bureaucrates, voir une rue  votre nom, mais cela n'a jamais cre de l'emploi.

----------


## halaster08

Je sais bien qu'on n'a pas mme culture qu'aux USA mais dans quel monde ceci: -armer-les-enseignants peut tre considr comme une bonne rponse au massacre dans les coles ?

----------


## Charvalos

Ce que je trouve fascinant dans ce pays, c'est qu'il y a des tueries quasiment tout les mois mais au final, rien ne change, tout a au nom du sacro-saint 2me amendement.

Et vu que le lobby de la NRA  en Donald Trump, "un ami  la Maison-Blanche", cela ne va pas changer de sitt. Il y a bien eu Obama qui avait voulu tenter de faire quelque chose mais il n'avait rien pu faire face  la puissance de ce lobby.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans quel monde ceci: -armer-les-enseignants peut tre considr comme une bonne rponse au massacre dans les coles ?


Dans le monde des USA.
L'argument "Si tout le monde tait arm les tueurs se feraient tu rapidement et il y aurait beaucoup moins de victimes" revient souvent.
Mais vous ne pouvez pas comprendre, c'est une autre culture, c'est une autre civilisation, il faut tre ouvert d'esprit et respecter les coutumes de chacun.
Bon c'est une civilisation jeune, on sait mme pas si elle en est  son adolescence.




> Il y a bien eu Obama qui avait voulu tenter de faire quelque chose mais il n'avait rien pu faire face  la puissance de ce lobby.


Il a essay de faire quoi exactement ?

De toute faon la simplicit de l'accs aux armes ne fait pas partie des facteurs majeur qui font qu'il y a des tueries de masses aux USA.
Ok a aide un peu, mais c'est des miettes.

Le rle des mdias est beaucoup plus grand par exemple.
Il y a trop d'articles qui parlent de la vie du tueur, les tueurs sont des clbrits qui passent  la TV en boucle.
On ne devrait pas du tout parler du tueur, on ne devrait pas le nommer, on ne devrait pas le montrer, on ne devrait rien dire sur lui.
Mais on peut continuer de montrer la famille des victimes, a a pose moins problme.

Si on interdit les armes, il y aura toujours autant de tar aux USA.
Ils auront juste un peu plus de mal  s'armer...

----------


## Grogro

> Je sais bien qu'on n'a pas mme culture qu'aux USA mais dans quel monde ceci: -armer-les-enseignants peut tre considr comme une bonne rponse au massacre dans les coles ?


Dans un monde o Cartman a t lu prsident des USA.

----------


## halaster08

> L'argument "Si tout le monde tait arm les tueurs se feraient tu rapidement et il y aurait beaucoup moins de victimes" revient souvent.


Sauf qu'un enseignant avec une arme de poing dissimule  peu de chance face  un fou avec une arme semi-automatique
Surtout si le fou sait que l'enseignant est peut-tre arm, il sera alors la premire victime.




> Mais vous ne pouvez pas comprendre, c'est une autre culture, c'est une autre civilisation, il faut tre ouvert d'esprit et respecter les coutumes de chacun.


Tout le monde n'est pas aussi ferm que toi.

----------


## Charvalos

> De toute faon la simplicit de l'accs aux armes ne fait pas partie des facteurs majeur qui font qu'il y a des tueries de masses aux USA.


Non,  peine.... C'est vrai que de pouvoir aller acheter une kalachnikov ou je ne sais quelle autre arme automatique qui tirent X balles  la secondes aussi facilement que d'aller faire ses courses, c'est sr que cela n'a aucune influence..... 

Et je ne relverai pas le passage sur les mdias.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf qu'un enseignant avec une arme de poing dissimule  peu de chance face  un fou avec une arme semi-automatique


Non mais je ne parle pas de ce point prcis.
Si redonne juste l'argument gnral qui revient...

De toute faon  partir du moment, o un jeune est arm dans son cole, avec l'envie de tuer des gens, c'est trop tard...
Il faudrait agir avant a.




> Tout le monde n'est pas aussi ferm que toi.


Ben l au contraire je suis trs ouvert, je respecte la culture US sur le port d'arme.
Je comprend que c'est important pour eux.
Mais les armes ne sont pas un problme. (bon a aide pas une fois qu'un fou veut tuer des gens)

Au Canada a ne doit pas tre si compliqu que a de se procurer une arme  feu et pourtant il n'y a pas de massacre comme aux USA.

Le vrai problme c'est : "Pourquoi des gens veulent tuer des gens ?".
C'est bizarre... Il doit y avoir un malaise quelque part.
Il y a souvent un lien entre mdicament et school shooting, l'industrie pharmaceutique joue un rle l dedans, comme les mdias, qui traitent les tueurs comme des stars.

Il y a des pays o tu pourrais donner un fusil dassaut et des munitions  chaque citoyen et il n'y aurait pas plus de mort par balle.
Et il y a des autres pays...

----------


## halaster08

> Non mais je ne parle pas de ce point prcis.


Donc tu rponds en citant mon message pour parler d'autre chose ? ::koi:: 




> De toute faon  partir du moment, o un jeune est arm dans son cole, avec l'envie de tuer des gens, c'est trop tard...
> Il faudrait agir avant a.


Donc soit on lui enlve son arme de guerre, soit on lui enlve son envie de tuer.
Je te laisser rflchir sur lequel est le plus facile  mettre en place.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu rponds en citant mon message pour parler d'autre chose ?


C'est li.
C'est la suite "Si tout le monde est arme il y a moins de mort" => "Armons les professeurs".
Si un jour a passe a va tre marrant, parce que dans le concours pour tre professeur il y aura un exercice de tir.






> Donc soit on lui enlve son arme de guerre, soit on lui enlve son envie de tuer.


Il faut enlever d'envie de tuer, sinon il va juste changer d'arme...
Tu peux utiliser des lames, fabriquer des bombes, utiliser une trononneuse, rouler sur les gens, empoisonner, etc.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est li.
> C'est la suite "Si tout le monde est arme il y a moins de mort" => "Armons les professeurs".


D'o ma rponse: "Sauf qu'un enseignant avec une arme de poing dissimule  peu de chance face  un fou avec une arme semi-automatique
 Surtout si le fou sait que l'enseignant est peut-tre arm, il sera alors la premire victime."
Ton argument est merdique dsol.




> Il faut enlever d'envie de tuer, sinon il va juste changer d'arme...


C'est facile  faire ? Comment tu devine que tel ou tel gamins a des envies de meurtre ? tu les fait tous voir un psy ?




> Tu peux utiliser des lames, fabriquer des bombes, utiliser une trononneuse, rouler sur les gens, empoisonner, etc.


Les lames c'est pas super efficaces et tu peut facilement te faire maitriser -> moins du tueries
Fabriquer des bombes et ou du poison c'est bien plus complexe que d'acheter une arme de guerre en supermarch -> moins de tueries
Idem pour tout les autres "armes" que tu cites, dans tous les cas c'est largement moins mortel qu'une arme de guerre.
Donc si tu veux prendre une mesure efficace ds maintenant le choix est quand mme pas compliqu

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce que je trouve fascinant dans ce pays, c'est qu'il y a des tueries quasiment tout les mois jours mais au final, rien ne change, tout a au nom du sacro-saint 2me amendement.


Fixed.

Aprs, il y a un lien aux USA entre ce qui est diffus  la tl (violenceS), l'tat d'esprit global (parano, compet'), et la facilit  se procurer une arme de guerre pour n'importe quel gugusse, mme celui qui a quelques soucis mentaux.

Forcment, a pte. Souvent.

----------


## Invit

Obama avait essay de faire interdire les armes automatiques entre autres...

Si Ryu, t'es pas capable de comprendre la diffrence entre une arme qui tire coup par coup et une auto ou semi-auto, je pense que tu devrais arrter de parler de ce sujet...

Ce n'est pas une question de culture, beaucoup aux USA sont contre les armes, ce lobby est par contre ultra influent vu que mme Obama a t bloqu... Comme nous sommes bloqus avec nos propres lobbys, sauf que le rapport aux armes  feu n'est pas la mme dans l'histoire...
D'ailleurs, d'un Etat  l'autre, c'est dj pas pareil... Certains, tu n'as pas le droit de te balader avec sur toi.

L'intrt d'interdire les semi-auto / auto, c'est justement qu'un mec qui arrive dans un lieu fermer (cole par exemple) ne pourra plus faire de massacre... Si il tait avec un flingue non auto avec x balles et  recharger rapidement, il n'aurait pas la possibilit de vider la moiti d'un chargeur alatoirement avec des gens qui courent partout... C'est simplement mathmatique...  ::roll:: 

Et d'ailleurs, la question d'armer un enseignant est galement compltement con, ou alors, il faut lui filer un fusil mitrailleur vu qu'il est prouv qu' part si tu es Chuck Norris et mme form, tu ne peux pas lutter face  une arme de guerre quand tu as juste un pistolet de la police nationale...

Ajout : Par rapport  ce que Dev vient de dire, exactement, si tous les fous franais pouvaient s'acheter une arme de guerre... On aurait aussi nos gros titres...

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'o ma rponse: "Sauf qu'un enseignant avec une arme de poing dissimule  peu de chance face  un fou avec une arme semi-automatique


Il y a 2 choses :
- le point de vue de certains dfenseurs des armes (c'est que j'ai montre)
- mon point de vue (il y a peu de chance que ce soit utile d'armer les professeurs, cela dit a pourrait tre efficace dans certains cas, on sait jamais...)




> Obama avait essay de faire interdire les armes automatiques entre autres...


Je ne me rappelle pas avoir entendu Obama dire a, par contre j'ai vu que Trump voulait le faire !
Armes  feu: sous pression, Trump pourrait interdire une fonction de tir automatique

Aprs mme en mode coup par coup, tu peux tuer plein de monde.
En ralit tu peux en tuer plus, vu que tu mets moins de balle  ct...
En automatique tu vides ton chargeur trop rapidement et t'es moins prcis.

----------


## Zirak

> Si Ryu, t'es pas capable de comprendre [snip] je pense que tu devrais arrter de parler de ce sujet...


Mais du coup, qui viendrait nous rendre fou sur 15 sujets par jour ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais du coup, qui viendrait nous rendre fou sur 15 sujets par jour ?


Alors dj c'est beaucoup moins de 15 topics/jour.

Et il y a 2 choses :
- Il faut bien que quelqu'un prsente un peu le point de vue des pro armes (vu qu'on le voit jamais)
- On pourrait interdire les armes aux USA, le problme des massacres de masse resterait

Trump va peut tre russir  interdire les armes automatiques, on verra le rsultat...

----------


## Invit

> Aprs mme en mode coup par coup, tu peux tuer plein de monde.
> En ralit tu peux en tuer plus, vu que tu mets moins de balle  ct...
> En automatique tu vides ton chargeur trop rapidement et t'es moins prcis.


 ::ptdr::  Oui oui...

Quand tu reliras les sujets des tueries, gnralement, le mec s'est entran avant  :;): 

On se demande pourquoi les armes de guerre sont automatiques... les Navy Seals devraient revenir au Revolver 6 coup ! Oui car 6 coups = 6 morts en pleine tte... Alors qu'une M4 avec chargeur de 30, 50 ou mme 100 bah a marche pas...  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> - On pourrait interdire les armes aux USA, le problme des massacres de masse resterait


Ah les fameuses affirmations ryuxiennes !





> Trump va peut tre russir  interdire les armes automatiques, on verra le rsultat...


Il va peut-tre mme coloniser Jupiter (l'astre, pas Macron  ::mouarf:: ), effectivement, "on verra".  ::ptdr::  


Et si, c'est largement 15 sujets par jours, entre les actualits, la section politique, la section emploi (o mme l tu arrives  parler du CETA et du reste...), et le reste.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> On se demande pourquoi les armes de guerre sont automatiques...


Tuer des lycens dans une cole ce n'est pas la guerre.
Si t'es le seul arm et que tout le monde fuit ou se cache en pleurant, t'es beaucoup mieux en coup par coup...

Comme je l'ai dj dis : en rafale, t'es moins prcis et tu gaspille des munitions.
Donc ton Famas sera utile plus longtemps en mode coup par coup.

Sans mode automatique tu peux tuer plein de gens :
Le carnet de bord de Anders Behring Breivik (1/2)
Massacres  larme semi-automatique Pour se rafrachir la mmoire

Arme semi-automatique : _Une arme semi-automatique est une arme  feu qui ne tire qu'une seule munition  chaque action sur sa queue de dtente mais assure seule les manuvres ncessaires au rechargement tant que les munitions disponibles le permettent._

----------


## Charvalos

> Tuer des lycens dans une cole ce n'est pas la guerre.
> Si t'es le seul arm et que tout le monde fuit ou se cache en pleurant, t'es beaucoup mieux en coup par coup...
> 
> *Comme je l'ai dj dis : en rafale, t'es moins prcis et tu gaspille des munitions.*
> Donc ton Famas sera utile plus longtemps en mode coup par coup.
> 
> Sans mode automatique tu peux tuer plein de gens :
> Le carnet de bord de Anders Behring Breivik (1/2)
> Massacres  larme semi-automatique Pour se rafrachir la mmoire
> ...


Merci Captin Obvious. Mais quand un type vient dans une cole (ou autre) pour tuer un maximum de monde, il ne vas pas s'amuser  tirer au coup par coup en tentant de viser la tte, hein. Il va prendre une bonne AK-47 et va tirer dans le tas. Et comme il n'a pas besoin de recharger tous les 6 coups, il va pouvoir tirer encore + longtemps.

Tiens, juste pour information (par rapport  la tuerie de Las Vegas) :




> Seulement en coutant les vidos produites par les tmoins de la tuerie, Guillaume Arnet et Gilbert Desjardins ont reconnu le son caractristique d'un fusil d'assaut.  Sur la vido, on entend trois rafales d'environ 100 balles tires  plusieurs secondes d'intervalle. Dj au niveau du son, on entend la cadence, d'autour de 600 coups par minute , rsument ces deux balisticiens au Laboratoire de sciences judiciaires et de mdecine lgale du Qubec. Au son, ils ont ainsi pu valuer que la principale arme utilise tait de type AK-47 ou M16, munie d'un chargeur  haute capacit en munitions. Les mdias amricains ont rapport hier que le tireur avait en sa possession 23 armes dans sa chambre d'htel, dont 2 fusils d'assaut de type AR-15, cousin civil du M16, installs sur des trpieds.  Il tait bien quip. Ce sont des armes peu dispendieuses et frquentes aux tats-Unis. Ce n'est pas compliqu de s'en procurer , dit Guillaume Arnet.


Source

----------


## Zirak

Tout le monde sait pourtant que la proccupation n1 des psychopathes qui font des mass-shooting dans des coles ou ailleurs, c'est d'avoir un ratio coup / victime le plus proche de 100% possible afin d'viter des dpenses inutiles dans des balles gaspilles... Ce n'est pas de mourir ou de passer le reste de leur vie en prison qui les inquite, c'est d'avoir peut-tre gaspill 50$ de balles.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tiens, juste pour information (par rapport  la tuerie de Las Vegas) :


Non mais ok dans certains cas il y a des tirs en rafale, mais dans certains autres cas il y en a pas. (on peut tuer beaucoup de monde avec des armes semi automatique, comme Breivik)
Mais c'est super cool que vous soutenez le projet de Trump pour interdire les armes automatiques.

Bon aprs le tireur  Las Vegas, c'est pas le genre d'histoire qu'on voit souvent...
Il a du avoir de l'aide pour ramener 23 armes.

Le tueur de Las Vegas c'tait un anti Trump, le public prsent  cette manifestation tait majoritairement pro Trump.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais c'est super cool que vous soutenez le projet de Trump pour interdire les armes automatiques.


Bah alors, t'en es mme rendu  inventer ce que disent les gens ici ? 

Tu pourrais me citer le message de la personne qui a prtendu soutenir Trump et son projet ?


Non pas que son projet soit mal et qu'il ne faille pas le soutenir (bien que l'on pourrait souhaiter que cela ne s'applique pas que aux armes automatiques), si il arrive effectivement  aller au bout de sa dmarche (ce dont je doute fort), cela sera effectivement un pas en avant  fliciter. 

Mais je n'ai vu personne crire qu'il le soutenait, donc a sort d'o ?   ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bah alors, t'en es mme rendu  inventer ce que disent les gens ici ? 
> 
> Tu pourrais me citer le message de la personne qui a prtendu soutenir Trump et son projet ?
> 
> 
> Non pas que son projet soit mal et qu'il ne faille pas le soutenir (bien que l'on pourrait souhaiter que cela ne s'applique pas que aux armes automatiques), si il arrive effectivement  aller au bout de sa dmarche (ce dont je doute fort), cela sera effectivement un pas en avant  fliciter. 
> 
> Mais je n'ai vu personne crire qu'il le soutenait, donc a sort d'o ?


Euh....surtout que les armes automatiques sont dj quasiment interdites aux tats-unis (seules sont autorises les armes automatiques fabriques avant 1986 et elles ne peuvent tre vendues qu'avec l'aval de l'ATF: concrtement aucun criminel n'utilise d'armes automatiques lgales, trop cher et trop traable). Je crois que le projet en question (crois, car lire dans la tte de Ryu, hein) tait l'interdiction des _bump stocks_, accessoires qui permettent d'augmenter la cadence de tir d'une arme semi-automatique. Tout le monde, y compris Trump et la puissante NRA(!), a dit tre d'accord pour les interdire, mais aux dernires nouvelles les lgislateurs fdraux sont infoutus de passer une loi (pourtant soutenue par tout le monde) dans ce sens. Par contres ils ont t interdit dans de nombreux tats.

Sinon, il y a quand mme quelques gros clichs surs les USA et les armes dans ce thread, renseignez-vous davantage avant de poster les gars  ::weird::

----------


## Gooby

> Je sais bien qu'on n'a pas mme culture qu'aux USA mais dans quel monde ceci: -armer-les-enseignants peut tre considr comme une bonne rponse au massacre dans les coles ?



Et puis si a passe, dans quelques mois/annes on aura le nouveau phnomne de l'enseignant au bout du rouleau, sous pay, qui se fait totalement pitin par ses lves; qui ptera les plombs et sortira son flingue, tuera quelques lves avant de se foutre une bastos dans le crne. 
Ce pays est fantastique. Toujours plus loin.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais c'est super cool que vous soutenez le projet de Trump pour interdire les armes automatiques.


Tu nous casse les noyaux avec Trump. Trump n'interdira jamais les armes, il doit trop  la NRA.

trangement, tu sembles ne pas avoir retenu que Obama avait soutenu ce projet  2 ou 3 reprises lors de ses 2 mandats. Tu as un filtre anti-dmocrate, ou t'as juste commenc  t'intresser  ce qu'il se passe outre-atlantique lorsque Trompe s'est prsent aux primaires ?

----------


## Grogro

Gardez  l'esprit qu'un ban sur les armes automatiques et semi-automatiques ne suffira pas aux USA : il faudra aussi interdire les ventres de gr  gr, les marchs aux armes sans aucune traabilit chers aux tats du sud, contrler trs svrement la vente des munition, et surtout, *SURTOUT*, organiser le rachat des armes de la population faon Australie 90's, dans un pays o 300 millions d'armes  feu circulent. 

Bon courage pour y parvenir avec le blocage du congrs. Mme une mesure encore moins burne que les tentatives d'Obama comme l'interdiction des "bump stock" comme le propose Trump a peu de chances de passer. 

Quant  la NRA... et si une _class actions_ massive de familles de victimes mergeait avec un avocat bien renard pour tenter de couler le lobby des armes par la magie des dommages et intrts  l'amricaine ? Est-ce thoriquement possible ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quant  la NRA... et si une _class actions_ massive de familles de victimes mergeait avec un avocat bien renard pour tenter de couler le lobby des armes par la magie des dommages et intrts  l'amricaine ? Est-ce thoriquement possible ?


Non. De quoi tu veux accuser la NRA? Ils ne font que donner leur avis sur la lgislation, ce qui est un droit archi-protg en dmocratie. Une classe action peut s'envisager contre ceux qui fabriquent ou vendent les armes, pas contre la NRA.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quant  la NRA... et si une _class actions_ massive de familles de victimes mergeait avec un avocat bien renard pour tenter de couler le lobby des armes par la magie des dommages et intrts  l'amricaine ? Est-ce thoriquement possible ?


D'autant que pour incriminer la NRA, il faudrait prouver qu'il y a une corrlation entre les armes en circulation et la violence par armes  feu. Cela parait vident, _mais_ la recherche dans ce domaine ... est interdite aux USA:
http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...2906_3222.html

Comme tu dis, les tats unis sont un pays tellement corrompu que seule une class action pourra changer les choses.

Mais contrairement  ce que pense MiaowZedong, rien de plus facile pour un criminel que d'acheter d'une arme lgalement, voir mme une arme automatique dans certains tats. Il suffit de l'acheter dans un gun show, auprs d'un vendeur priv. Mme si cela ne reprsente qu'une partie des sources d'approvisionnement de la criminalit. Qui de toute faon choque moins que les tueries de masse.
Le dbat porte donc sur l'enregistrement universel des ventes d'armes, mme de particulier  particulier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et puis si a passe, dans quelques mois/annes on aura le nouveau phnomne de l'enseignant au bout du rouleau, sous pay, qui se fait totalement pitin par ses lves; qui ptera les plombs et sortira son flingue, tuera quelques lves avant de se foutre une bastos dans le crne. 
> Ce pays est fantastique. Toujours plus loin.


Mais, les mentalits voluent. Et, mme si ce n'est pas pour demain, ces jeunes seront les USA de demain, alors, il reste un espoir.  ::D: 

Voir aussi (attention vido)

----------


## Invit

> Tuer des lycens dans une cole ce n'est pas la guerre.
> Si t'es le seul arm et que tout le monde fuit ou se cache en pleurant, t'es beaucoup mieux en coup par coup...
> 
> Comme je l'ai dj dis : en rafale, t'es moins prcis et tu gaspille des munitions.
> Donc ton Famas sera utile plus longtemps en mode coup par coup.
> 
> Sans mode automatique tu peux tuer plein de gens :
> Le carnet de bord de Anders Behring Breivik (1/2)
> Massacres  larme semi-automatique Pour se rafrachir la mmoire
> ...


Relis mon post, je mets arme auto et semi-auto dans le mme panier, d'ailleurs ta dfinition le prouve, tu vois la diffrence avec une manuelle ? (cf post Charvalos galement)

De plus, ton exemple de Breivik est un trs trs mauvais choix justement... Encore une fois, relis mon post, je dis bien renseigne toi sur les affaires, ils se sont entrains !!!
Breivik, son but n'tait pas la terreur dans un lyce o tu tires des lapins qui courent, en blesser un maximum et faire peur...

Dans le cas de Breivik, le mec avait un plan de longue date, il tait membre d'un club de tir depuis 6 ans avant la tuerie, il tait habill en policier pour que les gens viennent  lui... Tu vois un peu la diffrence ?
Donc oui clairement, un mec avec un plan comme a, sr-entrain, il a tout intrt  tre en semi-automatique... (note que dans son cas, une manuel aurait peut-tre pu suffire... Par contre, au Bataclan...)

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que je trouve fascinant dans ce pays, c'est qu'il y a des tueries quasiment tout les mois mais au final, rien ne change, tout a au nom du sacro-saint 2me amendement.


En fait il y en a tous les 3 jours, donc une dizaine par mois.

Et le projet de Trump n'est pas d'interdire les armes automatiques, mais d'interdire les modifications qui permettent de changer une arme non-automatique en arme automatique.
Ce qui est vachement plus rduit, et donc n'aura aucun impact sur le nombre de balles tires par des armes qui sont de base des armes automatiques.

----------


## Grogro

> En fait il y en a tous les 3 jours, donc une dizaine par mois.


Attention  ne pas traduire "mass shooting" par "tuerie de masse". La traduction la plus proche est plutt "fusillade de masse" puisque ce crime est dfini par un minimum de 4 victimes blesses ou tues (sans inclure le ou les tireurs). Toutes les "mass shootings" ne sont donc pas mortelles : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_shooting

----------


## BenoitM

> Attention  ne pas traduire "mass shooting" par "tuerie de masse". La traduction la plus proche est plutt "fusillade de masse" puisque ce crime est dfini par un minimum de 4 victimes blesses ou tues (sans inclure le ou les tireurs). Toutes les "mass shootings" ne sont donc pas mortelles : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_shooting


Certes mais est-ce que ca change quelque chose au dbat? :p
Cool tu es paralys  vie par une balle, mais bon au moins tu ne comptes pas dans les statistiques  :;): 

ps: problme qui me fait aussi tiquer quand on parle uniquement du nombre de morts sur les routes (perso je prfr tre mort que ttraplgique...)

----------


## Ryu2000

Taxes sur lacier et laluminium : lannonce de Donald Trump provoque de vives ractions



> Le prsident amricain a annonc jeudi que les Etats-Unis imposeraient la semaine prochaine des droits de douane de 25 % sur les importations dacier et de 10 % sur les importations daluminium afin de dfendre une industrie sidrurgique amricaine  dcime par des dcennies de commerce inquitable .


C'est marrant de voir Juncker tout nerv  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 



> Nous regrettons fortement  cette dcision amricaine, a ragi Jean-Claude Juncker, prsident de la Commission europenne.  Au lieu dapporter une solution, cette dcision ne peut quaggraver les choses, a-t-il prvenu dans un communiqu. Nous ne resterons pas les bras croiss pendant que notre industrie est frappe par des mesures injustes.


a n'aggravera pas les choses pour les USA.
a risque plutt d'tre excellent pour la sidrurgie US.

----------


## BenoitM

Mais tous les produits qui utilise de l'acier vont coter plus cher.
Et donc ca va avantager les importations de voiture, sche-linge et rendre leurs exportations plus difficile

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tous les produits qui utilise de l'acier vont coter plus cher.
> Et donc ca va avantager les importations de voiture, sche-linge et rendre leurs exportations plus difficile


Dj on verra si a passe, parce quapparemment tout le monde semble offusqu.
Et si a passe on verra le rsultat, dans longtemps.

Les europens sont gnralement gagnant quand ils importent un produit US, car le dollar est plus faible que l'euro.
Aujourd'hui :
1$ = 0,812135
1 = 1,23127$

Mais l'cart diminue.
En 2008 1 = 1,6$, En 2011 1 = 1,45$, en 2014 1 = 1,40$, en 2018 1 = 1,20$.
Vu d'Europe on se dit que le dollar est de plus en plus fort. (parce que l'euro baisse)
Mais vu d'ailleurs pas forcment, certains trouvent que le dollar s'affaiblit.

DOLLAR FORT OU DOLLAR FAIBLE ?



> Vu d'Europe, le dollar progresse tous les jours. Mais tout est une question de perspective car du ct des pays asiatiques et des pays producteurs de matires premires, le dollar devient une devise faible...


Trump veut un dollar fort apparemment, mais c'est pas le chef suprme non plus...
LES ETATS-UNIS VEULENT UN DOLLAR FAIBLE POUR GAGNER LA GUERRE COMMERCIALE !



> *Le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin sest dclar en faveur dun dollar faible*, au risque de favoriser une guerre des monnaies et la hausse de linflation aux Etats-Unis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et hop ! Une pirouette !  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Et hop ! Une pirouette !


impressionnante celle-ci  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais tous les produits qui utilise de l'acier vont coter plus cher.
> Et donc ca va avantager les importations de voiture, sche-linge et rendre leurs exportations plus difficile


Cela pourrait en effet favoriser les exportations automobiles canadiennes qui reprsentent dj 12% du PIB manufacturier, d'autant que les sanctions voques par Trump dans le secteur ne semblaient pas concerner ce pays.
Idem pour les exportations corennes.

----------


## Zirak

Juste car a m'a fait rire, c'est un vrai produit !

Make America great again ! (Mais c'est fabriqu en Chine ^^)

----------


## Grogro

> Mais tous les produits qui utilise de l'acier vont coter plus cher.
> Et donc ca va avantager les importations de voiture, sche-linge et rendre leurs exportations plus difficile


Pour moi, cette guerre de l'acier et de l'aluminium relve surtout du story-telling. J'y vois une manoeuvre de l'administration Trump pour forcer le Canada  s'asseoir  la table des rengociations de l'Alena. Une arme  double tranchant qui pourrait fonctionner, et avoir pas mal d'effets de bord.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour moi, cette guerre de l'acier et de l'aluminium relve surtout du story-telling. J'y vois une manoeuvre de l'administration Trump pour forcer le Canada  s'asseoir  la table des rengociations de l'Alena. Une arme  double tranchant qui pourrait fonctionner, et avoir pas mal d'effets de bord.


Des effets de bords pas forcment ngatifs puisque ce que les gros exportateurs craliers amricains perdraient seraient rcuprs par les paysans mexicains, principales victimes des accords de libres changes et dont nombres d'entre eux se tourns vers la culture de la marijuana principalement, et de la cocane.
Il y a aurait sans doute la manire de faire diminuer d'intensit la guerre de la drogue

----------


## Madmac

> Cela pourrait en effet favoriser les exportations automobiles canadiennes qui reprsentent dj 12% du PIB manufacturier, d'autant que les sanctions voques par Trump dans le secteur ne semblaient pas concerner ce pays.
> Idem pour les exportations corennes.


Mais tant donn que la trs large majorit sont des marques amricaine cela n'a pas beaucoup d'impact pour eux. Je crois que Trump a lancer ce coup de semonce afin de faire transpirer le clown qui est en charge de notre pays.  ::mouarf:: 

Et cela a un caractre symbolique pour le reste de la plante. Tous les traits amricains seront rvaluer !

----------


## Grogro

> Mais tant donn que la trs large majorit sont des marques amricaine cela n'a pas beaucoup d'impact pour eux. Je crois que Trump a lancer ce coup de semonce afin de faire transpirer le clown qui est en charge de notre pays. 
> 
> Et cela a un caractre symbolique pour le reste de la plante. Tous les traits amricains seront rvaluer !


La France se fout compltement d'une guerre commerciale avec les USA sur le terrain de l'aluminium et de l'acier, c'est l'Allemagne qui est concerne. Et je doute que l'Allemagne soit vise par Trump. 
La France s'en cogne d'autant plus que c'est nous qui avions bloqu les ngociations du trait transatlantique, et pas uniquement par pression populaire. Nos lites elles-mmes sont de plus en plus sceptiques et mfiantes vis--vis des USA, surtout depuis que l'extraterritorialit du droit US est utilis de faon de plus en plus agressive. Les attaques  rptition contre nos industries et nos banques en ont chaud plus d'un (de l'amende inflige  la BNP  l'attaque contre Alstom - Frdric Pierucci est toujours emprisonn pour avoir eu le malheur de ngocier une joint venture avec Shangai Electric).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nos lites elles-mmes sont de plus en plus sceptiques et mfiantes vis--vis des USA, surtout depuis que l'extraterritorialit du droit US est utilis de faon de plus en plus agressive.


C'est pas le sentiment que j'ai eu en "voyant" les ngociations entre l'UE et les pays nord amricain avec le TAFTA/CETA.

Trump essaie de remettre au gout du jour, une vieille stratgie qui a port ses fruits : le protectionnisme.
Certains se sont rendu compte que le mondialisme n'tait pas une solution viable.
Trump veut faire en sorte de crer des emplois aux USA.
C'est un cercle vertueux. (tu travailles, t'as de l'argent, tu consommes local, tu donnes du travail  des gens de ton pays)

Le mondialisme c'est lexploitation des plus faibles.
On met des usines dans le pays o a cote le moins chre (o on emploi des mineurs, o peu polluer le plus, o les charges sont le moins lev), et quand les droits progresse dans ce pays, on change de pays.

----------


## Grogro

Une grosse patate chaude pour facebook. Pas une grosse rvlation toutefois, quiconque a suivi le dossier de prs depuis 18 mois s'y attendait : https://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...a_1993553.html

On y retrouve les usual suspects habituels. Robert Mercer + Bannon

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais tant donn que la trs large majorit sont des marques amricaine cela n'a pas beaucoup d'impact pour eux. Je crois que Trump a lancer ce coup de semonce afin de faire transpirer le clown qui est en charge de notre pays. 
> 
> Et cela a un caractre symbolique pour le reste de la plante. Tous les traits amricains seront rvaluer !


C'est mchant. Ce n'est point de sa faute s'il est all en Inde dguis en clown, aprs avoir invit un assassin sikh dans une rception. Il a juste t mal conseill, comme l'on dit ici.
Et ici un guignol est aussi aux manettes. Il se grime, mais ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde de savoir se grimer, il faut avoir une certaine carrure. Pas tre une petite-demi portion avec comme seul loisir le cyclisme au Touquet.

Il fallait rvaluer les traits  l're Bush et Obama, l c'est un peu tard dj. Par exemple, l'affaire avec Boeing ne date pas d'hier.




> Une grosse patate chaude pour facebook. Pas une grosse rvlation toutefois, quiconque a suivi le dossier de prs depuis 18 mois s'y attendait : https://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...a_1993553.html
> 
> On y retrouve les usual suspects habituels. Robert Mercer + Bannon


Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, Facebook vend ses services en "marketing politique" : en clair, ils vous vendent  des partis politiques et ont fait lire Obama, Trump, Modi en Inde, Sturgeon en Ecosse et quelques autres. Bref que des affreux. Ce qui est sans doute plus grave que ces 13 internautes russes de l'apocalypse, et aussi plus efficace, mais bon.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...and-crack-down

Cette histoire de donnes personnelles est juste un petit bout du sommet de l'iceberg.

----------


## Madmac

> La France se fout compltement d'une guerre commerciale avec les USA sur le terrain de l'aluminium et de l'acier, c'est l'Allemagne qui est concerne. Et je doute que l'Allemagne soit vise par Trump. 
> La France s'en cogne d'autant plus que c'est nous qui avions bloqu les ngociations du trait transatlantique, et pas uniquement par pression populaire. Nos lites elles-mmes sont de plus en plus sceptiques et mfiantes vis--vis des USA, surtout depuis que l'extraterritorialit du droit US est utilis de faon de plus en plus agressive. Les attaques  rptition contre nos industries et nos banques en ont chaud plus d'un (de l'amende inflige  la BNP  l'attaque contre Alstom - Frdric Pierucci est toujours emprisonn pour avoir eu le malheur de ngocier une joint venture avec Shangai Electric).


 la base, il n'y a rien de rationnel  acheter des biens de l'autre bout du monde, lorsque l'on peut les produire chez soi. Les seuls gagnants sont les types qui dtiennent des parts chez Amazon et eBay ou de multinational comme Apple. Pour les pays, cela reprsente des pertes de revenus. Parce que ces multinationales sont des experts dans l'art de payer des montants ridicules d'impts.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est mchant. Ce n'est point de sa faute s'il est all en Inde dguis en clown, aprs avoir invit un assassin sikh dans une rception. Il a juste t mal conseill, comme l'on dit ici.
> Et ici un guignol est aussi aux manettes. Il se grime, mais ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde de savoir se grimer, il faut avoir une certaine carrure. Pas tre une petite-demi portion avec comme seul loisir le cyclisme au Touquet.
> 
> Il fallait rvaluer les traits  l're Bush et Obama, l c'est un peu tard dj. Par exemple, l'affaire avec Boeing ne date pas d'hier.



Le problme n'est pas tant les traits sur les produits amricains ***. Mais sur les produits chinois tiqueter comme amricain. Pas exemple, le Canada s'est retrouv avec un contexte de libre-change avec la Chine, avec le trait de libre-change de Bill Clinton. Sans que le Canada soit consult. Mais comme il aurait fallu briser le trait avec le Mexique, Les Canadien se sont crass. Les traits multi-latrales sont des plaies pour les pays. Et une aubaine pour les globalistes. Ils faut donc les viter comme la peste. 

* Le prix Nobel Maurice Allais a nonc la thorie que les pays les traits de libre-change avec des pays de niveau conomique semblable sont bnfiques. Mais la trait avec des pays avec trop de diffrences. induisent des crises conomiques dont l'impact est suprieur au bnfice. Les problmes de la Grce  l'intrieur de l'UE n'a pas t une surprise pour lui. C'est galement le seul conomiste  avoir prvue la crise de 2008.

----------


## Madmac

> Une grosse patate chaude pour facebook. Pas une grosse rvlation toutefois, quiconque a suivi le dossier de prs depuis 18 mois s'y attendait : https://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...a_1993553.html
> 
> On y retrouve les usual suspects habituels. Robert Mercer + Bannon


Cette histoire est l'arbre qui cache la fort. La foret est que les Dmocrates avait accs * l'ensemble* de ces informations, mais n'ont pas t assez brillant pour en faire des modles.

----------


## Madmac

> La France se fout compltement d'une guerre commerciale avec les USA sur le terrain de l'aluminium et de l'acier, c'est l'Allemagne qui est concerne. Et je doute que l'Allemagne soit vise par Trump. 
> .


Je n'en serais pas aussi sr. S'il en avait le pouvoir Merkel se retrouverait de devant le tribunal de la Haye pour gnocide culturel. Les Allemands vont pay un lourd prix pour avoir voter  rptition pour Merkel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le prix Nobel pour Donald Trump ? Certains y pensent



> Le nom de Donald Trump est voqu pour le prix Nobel de la paix, non seulement par des rpublicains amricains, mais aussi par le prsident sud-coren.


Ce serait beaucoup plus mrit qu'Obama et l'UE (qui taient 2 gros foutages de gueule).
Si Trump n'avait pas provoqu la Core du Nord et dit des trucs du genre "J'ai la plus grosse bombe atomique".
Et ben la Core du Sud et la Core du Nord ne se seraient pas rapproch.

C'est pas sous Obama que les choses allaient changer.
C'est vraiment chouette ce qui arrive en Core.  ::heart::

----------


## Bubu017

> Le prix Nobel pour Donald Trump ? Certains y pensent
> 
> Ce serait beaucoup plus mrit qu'Obama et l'UE (qui taient 2 gros foutages de gueule).
> Si Trump n'avait pas provoqu la Core du Nord et dit des trucs du genre "J'ai la plus grosse bombe atomique".
> Et ben la Core du Sud et la Core du Nord ne se seraient pas rapproch.
> 
> C'est pas sous Obama que les choses allaient changer.
> C'est vraiment chouette ce qui arrive en Core.


Moui enfin le rsultat de ce genre d'oprations a peut tre aussi : tu as la plus grosse ? vrifions a ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moui enfin le rsultat de ce genre d'oprations a peut tre aussi : tu as la plus grosse ? vrifions a ...


Non, les bombes atomiques a marche sur le principe MAD (Mutually Assured Destruction) si les USA avaient envoy une bombe sur la Core du Nord, elle aurait rpondu en en envoyant une sur les USA (c'est a l'quilibre de la terreur atomique). Et c'est certainement pas la Core du Nord qui allait attaquer en premier.

Mais Trump bluffait depuis le dbut, il fait toujours des grosses provocations et rien derrire.
Comme quand il se la pte avec les bombes qu'il va envoy sur la Syrie et au final il prvient les Russes, et la dfense Syrienne intercepte quasiment tout.

Sans Trump il n'y aurait pas eu de rapprochement entre les 2 Cores.
En plus Trump a demand  la CIA d'arrter de financer les rebelles en Syrie, ce qui est positif pour le retour de la paix en Syrie.
La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens

Du coup Isral a du reprendre le truc :
Isral soutiendrait au moins sept groupes rebelles contre Damas, pour scuriser le Golan occup
Isral aimerait bien s'accaparer du terrain qui appartient  la Syrie en ce moment.

----------


## Bubu017

a marche si on tient  la vie. Je pensais plus  la Core qui aurait pu envoyer un missile qui  mourir mais Kim serait rest dans l'Histoire comme l'homme ayant envoy une bombe sur les USA

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pensais plus  la Core qui aurait pu envoyer un missile


Impossible la Core du Nord n'agresse jamais.
Elle rsiste juste.
Sa fiert c'est de tenir tte  la premire puissance militaire mondiale et c'est quand mme super styl qu'un petit pays qui subit un embargo arrive  accomplir ce miracle.

----------


## Lucio_

Le prsident qui a rendu possible les attaques en Syrie, qui a menac la Core du Nord avec la bombe atomique recevrait un prix Nobel de la paix?

 La guerre c'est la paix. 

Obama lui avait reu le siens pour son soutien au dsarmement nuclaire.

Chacun son style.

----------


## Lucio_

> Impossible la Core du Nord n'agresse jamais.


Oui c'est le Japon qui agresse en se mettant sous les missiles corens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le prsident qui a rendu possible les attaques en Syrie, qui a menac la Core du Nord avec la bombe atomique recevrait un prix Nobel de la paix?


L'important c'est le rsultat et pas le discours.
En disant de la merde sur Twitter (ce qui est quand mme super anodin) il a pouss la Core du Sud et la Core du Nord a se rapprocher.

Et en Syrie, les Russes taient prvenus 24h avant et a n'a pas fait beaucoup de dgts.




> Obama lui avait reu le siens pour son soutien au dsarmement nuclaire.


lol. Et l'UE elle l'a eu pourquoi ?
Les USA et l'UE financent des guerres partout...
Les guerres qui taient dmarr avant Obama on continu sous Obama et il en a commenc d'autres.




> Chacun son style.


Je prfre le style de Trump, dire de la merde sur Twitter pour amener la paix, c'est mieux que de parler de paix et de faire la guerre. (et il a demand  la CIA d'arrter de financer les rebelles ce qui est trs chouette, sans l'aide aux rebelles la paix serait revenue depuis longtemps)
Obama c'tait une vitrine.




> Oui c'est le Japon qui agresse en se mettant sous les missiles corens.


Il n'y a pas eu de dgt, pas eu de bless, c'tait juste une dmonstration technique, parce qu'on augmentait la pression sur le pays, ils voulaient juste dire "Regardez on est pas  la ramasse niveau technologie militaire donc calmez-vous bien".
Au final les sanctions contre eux se sont encore aggraves.
Mais l a devrait s'amliorer.

C'est pas comme les 2 bombes atomiques US lanc sur des civils japonais, pour forcer le pays  se rendre sans condition (ce qui en fait le pire acte de terrorisme de l'histoire de l'humanit, mais comme le vainqueur crit l'histoire les USA se sont passer pour les gentils).

----------


## Lucio_

> Et en Syrie, les Russes taient prvenus 24h avant et a n'a pas fait beaucoup de dgts.


Alors on peut faire la guerre si on prvient  l'avance ? La paix cest la guerre !
Bientt tous ceux qui ont envoy des ultimatums taient des hommes de paix...
Je crois que tous les brillant politiciens qui ont mis l'Europe  feux et  sang sont des hommes de paix si on a par la.





> lol. Et l'UE elle l'a eu pourquoi ?
> Les USA et l'UE financent des guerres partout...
> Les guerres qui taient dmarr avant Obama on continu sous Obama et il en a commenc d'autres.


Pour l'UE, elle finance quoi exactement? 

Pour les USA, on constate que soit les guerres furent commenc par Bush (Rpublicain) soit elles ont commenc aprs qu'il ait reu le prix Nobel. 




> C'est pas comme les 2 bombes atomiques US lanc sur des civils japonais, pour forcer le pays  se rendre sans condition (ce qui en fait le pire acte de terrorisme de l'histoire de l'humanit, mais comme le vainqueur crit l'histoire les USA se sont passer pour les gentils).


Si les vainqueurs crivaient lhistoire, pourquoi glorifie ton Napolon?

----------


## virginieh

> Si les vainqueurs crivaient lhistoire, pourquoi glorifie ton Napolon?


Ca dpend qui est "on"
Il est vu trs differement dans les autres pays qu'en France, notament les pays anglo saxons.

Et parce que glorifier Napolon a permettait de descendre ce qui restait de la rvolution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors on peut faire la guerre si on prvient  l'avance ? La paix cest la guerre !


Non mais l'annonce tait grosse "On va bombarder un aroport de l'arme Syrienne" ou je sais pas quoi, au final c'tait pas si destructeur que a.
Peu de missile ont touch, il y a eu peu de dgts.
Avec 23 missiles au but pour 59 tirs, la frappe US a t d'une faible efficacit selon Moscou
_Le ministre de la Dfense russe a affirm que l'attaque amricaine sur l'arodrome syrien avait t d'une faible efficacit au vu du nombre de missiles qui avaient rat leur cible. Ce qui est advenu des autres projectiles reste inconnu._

Les Etats-Unis affirment avoir dtruit 20% des capacits ariennes syriennes. Vraiment ?
_Washington affirme que la frappe visant la base d'Al-Chaayrate avait ananti prs d'un quart des capacits de l'arme syrienne. Moscou avait de son ct voqu plus tt une opration de faible efficacit, et Damas dnonc des pertes civiles._

Rcemment il y a eu la mme histoire :
Syrie : les cibles vises, les armes employes et le rle jou par le renseignement et les mdias
_Washington a approuv des frappes de prcision contre la Syrie, en coordination avec ses deux allis. Peu aprs la dclaration de Donald Trump annonant le bombardement, des explosions ont t rapportes  Damas. La dfense antiarienne syrienne a ragi aux tirs, abattant 71 missiles sur 103, d'aprs le ministre russe de la Dfense. La France particip  des tirs contre deux sites dans la rgion de Homs, mais pas  ceux prs de Damas. Moscou a par la suite confirm qu'aucune frappe n'avait vis les abords de ses bases arienne et navale situes dans le nord-ouest du pays._
La dfense Russe est suprieur, mais c'est encore autre chose...

En tout cas Trump fait des grosses provocations, des spcialistes disent que a peut partir en guerre mondiale et au final a redevient super calme.
Quelque part quand t'es le chef des USA, c'est mieux d'avoir une grande gueule et de ne pas agir que l'inverse ^^  ::ptdr:: 
Personne n'ira attaquer les USA, donc ils peuvent provoquer autant qu'ils veulent.




> Pour l'UE, elle finance quoi exactement?


Elle finance les rebelles, aussi appel terroriste "modr")
Pourquoi lEurope arme les rebelles syriens ?




> Pour les USA, on constate que soit les guerres furent commenc par Bush (Rpublicain) soit elles ont commenc aprs qu'il ait reu le prix Nobel.


En attendant Obama a le prix Nobel et :
America dropped 26,171 bombs in 2016. What a bloody end to Obama's reign
Map shows where President Barack Obama dropped his 20,000 bombs
C'tait peut tre aprs le prix Nobel, mais on s'en fout, le problme c'est que les gens en Europe pense qu'Obama tait bon pour la paix alors qu'il a fait pire que Bush et c'est pareil pour la surveillance de masse.
 moins que la CIA, le FBI et la NSA, ne soient pas du tout contrler par le gouvernement US, auquel cas Obama n'y est pour rien.
Peu importe le prsident au final c'est l'tat profond qui dirige, il y en juste qui essaie de rsister plus que d'autres.

Et il y a en a qui rsistent trop, JFK voulait que l'tat produise la monnaie au lieu de la FED (Federal Reserve System) et ben pas longtemps aprs il a t assassin.




> Si les vainqueurs crivaient lhistoire, pourquoi glorifie ton Napolon?


Moi perso je le glorifie pas... Je le connais pas trs bien de toute faon, je sais juste que les franais n'taient pas fan des rvolutionnaires.
Il a probablement men des grandes batailles, il a du russir quelque chose  un certains moment pour entrer dans l'histoire.
Parfois des personnages qui ne le mritent pas du tout entre dans la lgende, comme Voltaire par exemple.
Aux USA ils ont bien Christophe Colomb, qui est peut tre encore pire que Voltaire.
En France on a aussi Jules Ferry, ce qui la fout mal... Surtout qu'Hollande allait encore lui rendre hommage  ::?: 
Parfois l'histoire c'est n'importe quoi...
Quand tout va bien des historiens viennent rviser l'histoire pour qu'elle s'approche de l'exactitude.
Mais des fois on aime bien garder des hros historique, mme si dans la ralit c'tait pas a...
C'est le roman national tout a.

Ce qui est certains c'est que quand tu gagnes une guerre tu peux mettre tous tes crimes sur le dos du perdant, c'est ce qu'on fait les USA et l'URSS  Nuremberg, les allemands ne pouvaient pas se dfendre.
Et du coup des actions ralis par les USA ou l'URSS ont t misent sur le compte de l'Allemagne.

Les USA ont vers du Napalm et de l'Agent Orange sur des vietnamiens, a a caus plein de cancers.
Les USA ont lanc 2 bombes atomiques sur les japonais.
Ils ont fait plein de choses comme a.

Les USA se prsentent pour le gendarme du monde, ils se permettent tout et a passe.
Ils ont fait une guerre en Irak en se basant sur un mensonge.
Ils n'ont pas de limite.

----------


## Lucio_

> Non mais l'annonce tait grosse "On va bombarder un aroport de l'arme Syrienne" ou je sais pas quoi, au final c'tait pas si destructeur que a.
> Peu de missile ont touch, il y a eu peu de dgts.
> Avec 23 missiles au but pour 59 tirs, la frappe US a t d'une faible efficacit selon Moscou
> _Le ministre de la Dfense russe a affirm que l'attaque amricaine sur l'arodrome syrien avait t d'une faible efficacit au vu du nombre de missiles qui avaient rat leur cible. Ce qui est advenu des autres projectiles reste inconnu._
> 
> Les Etats-Unis affirment avoir dtruit 20% des capacits ariennes syriennes. Vraiment ?
> _Washington affirme que la frappe visant la base d'Al-Chaayrate avait ananti prs d'un quart des capacits de l'arme syrienne. Moscou avait de son ct voqu plus tt une opration de faible efficacit, et Damas dnonc des pertes civiles._
> 
> Rcemment il y a eu la mme histoire :
> ...


Dire que vous critiquez certains mdias pour leur financement, et l, vous nous citez trois articles d'un mdia financ par un gouvernement...   ::ptdr:: 

Alors on a un mdias pro-russe qui reprend le point de vue de Moscou!

Afin on en revient toujours au mme. La guerre ne devient pas la paix si les belligrants manquent d'efficacits. Et comme vos articles le disent, le manque de dgt vient du systme de dfense antiarienne syrienne.
Surtout quand il y a rptition, car ce n'est pas la premire fois que Trump attaque.







> Personne n'ira attaquer les USA, donc ils peuvent provoquer autant qu'ils veulent.


Pourtant c'est peut-tre le pays occidental le plus attaqu. Vous avez oubli 911? Lockerbie?





> Elle finance les rebelles, aussi appel terroriste "modr")
> Pourquoi lEurope arme les rebelles syriens ?


Ce n'est pas ce que dit l'article. Vous l'avez lu au moins?
Donc, elle finance quoi l'Europe?







> C'tait peut tre aprs le prix Nobel, mais on s'en fout, le problme c'est que les gens en Europe pense qu'Obama tait bon pour la paix alors qu'il a fait pire que Bush et c'est pareil pour la surveillance de masse.
>  moins que la CIA, le FBI et la NSA, ne soient pas du tout contrler par le gouvernement US, auquel cas Obama n'y est pour rien.
> Peu importe le prsident au final c'est l'tat profond qui dirige, il y en juste qui essaie de rsister plus que d'autres.


a c'est la propagande de Trump, qui a bas son programme sur le ;let's get our boys back home, il lui fallait donc un prdcesseurs peu pacifique. Comme Obama n'tait pas autant va-ten guerre que Bush (Les conflits d'Obama sont presque tous un hritage de son prdcesseur.) Trump s'est arrang comme il a pu.

Mais on attend toujours, et d'ailleurs on voit que Trump bombarde plus que Obama. En un mois et demi il aura autant bombarde que Obama en 2016.
"Under Trump, the United States has dropped about 20,650 bombs through July 31, or 80 percent the number dropped under Obama for the entirety of 2016."
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/09/...dented-levels/





> Et il y a en a qui rsistent trop, JFK voulait que l'tat produise la monnaie au lieu de la FED (Federal Reserve System) et ben pas longtemps aprs il a t assassin.


Il voulait aussi passer au systme mtrique. Moi je crois que la vraie raison de son assassinat se cache derrire a.





> Ce qui est certains c'est que quand tu gagnes une guerre tu peux mettre tous tes crimes sur le dos du perdant, c'est ce qu'on fait les USA et l'URSS  Nuremberg, les allemands ne pouvaient pas se dfendre.
> Et du coup des actions ralis par les USA ou l'URSS ont t misent sur le compte de l'Allemagne.


Sauf que cela est faux. L'URSS a essay de mettre un de leur crime sur l'Allemagne, sans succs.





> Les USA ont vers du Napalm et de l'Agent Orange sur des vietnamiens, a a caus plein de cancers.
> Les USA ont lanc 2 bombes atomiques sur les japonais.
> Ils ont fait plein de choses comme a.
> 
> Les USA se prsentent pour le gendarme du monde, ils se permettent tout et a passe.
> Ils ont fait une guerre en Irak en se basant sur un mensonge.
> Ils n'ont pas de limite.


C'est beau la manichisme.

----------


## Lucio_

> Ca dpend qui est "on"
> Il est vu trs differement dans les autres pays qu'en France, notament les pays anglo saxons.
> 
> Et parce que glorifier Napolon a permettait de descendre ce qui restait de la rvolution.


Principalement les Franais. Mais c'est juste un exemple pour montrer que non les vainqueurs n'crivent pas toujours lhistoire.
Pour Napolon les vainqueurs on russit  mettre un roi. Ce nest quand mme pas rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors on a un mdias pro-russe qui reprend le point de vue de Moscou!


Oui ben il y a que l qu'on trouve les infos aussi...
Pour connaitre l'efficacit de la protection anti missile en Syrie c'est pratique.




> Surtout quand il y a rptition, car ce n'est pas la premire fois que Trump attaque.


Ouais mais Trump n'est pas seul  dcid, comme Obama n'tait pas seul  dcid.
Il y a un truc qu'on appelle "tat profond" dans cet tat profond il y a le complexe militaro-industriel US et eux aiment bien envoy des bombes, c'est un peu leur passion.
Mme en France on a claqu 16 millions pour rien :
Frappes franaises en Syrie : 16 millions d'euros de missiles dernier cri

Pour des conneries en plus, on a beaucoup plus de preuves qui montrent que les terroristes et les terroristes "modrs" (rebelles) ont utilis des armes chimique en Syrie, mais on a beaucoup qui montrent que l'arme Syrienne aurait utilis des armes chimiques. Ce serait plus des attaques sous faux drapeaux de la part des rebelles, c'est bien leur genre.




> Pourtant c'est peut-tre le pays occidental le plus attaqu. Vous avez oubli 911? Lockerbie?


C'est ngligeable.
Et je ne crois pas  la version officielle du 11 Septembre, un avion dans un immeuble a ne fait pas tomber un immeuble aussi proprement.




> Donc, elle finance quoi l'Europe?


Plusieurs pays de l'UE ont aid les terroristes modrs.
En les armant, les formant, les quipant, etc.
Comment et pourquoi la France a livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
Syrie : Franois Hollande confirme la livraison d'armes aux rebelles
L'Allemagne fournirait des renseignements aux rebelles syriens
Et les pays de l'UE aide galement des terroristes en Ukraine.




> Comme Obama n'tait pas autant va-ten guerre que Bush (Les conflits d'Obama sont presque tous un hritage de son prdcesseur.) Trump s'est arrang comme il a pu.


Ouais Trump aimerait faire revenir les soldats chez eux, parce que pour lui les guerres ne sont pas rentable, les USA ont gaspill des milliers de milliards de $ au Moyen Orient pour rien.
Mais Trump ne dcide pas seul et ne fait pas ce qu'il veut.
C'est comme Obama, il aurait aim attaquer moins de pays, mais c'tait pas lui le chef.

Trump est devenu hyper proche avec le pouvoir Isralien a joue peut tre un peu...




> Sauf que cela est faux. L'URSS a essay de mettre un de leur crime sur l'Allemagne, sans succs.


Il faudrait que je trouve les references mais a prendrait trop de temps...
En tout cas je sais que des crimes de guerre ralis par les USA et l'URSS ont t mis sur le dos des Allemands et ils taient oblig de le prendre, parce que Nuremberg c'tait une blague comme procs.




> C'est beau la manichisme.


Ben ce que je dis c'est surtout vrai...
Est-ce qu'un pays a dj fais plus de dgt que les USA ?
Qui a utilis des bombes atomiques sur des civils  part les USA ?
Qui a utilis du Napalm et de l'Agent Orange (ouais ya peut tre Isral qui a fait a aussi...).

Agent orange, Monsanto en accusation
_Si, en mai 2016, la visite au Vietnam de M. Barack Obama, alors prsident des tats-Unis, a marqu une nouvelle tape dans le rapprochement entre les deux pays, le problme de lagent orange est rest en suspens. Ce dfoliant massivement utilis durant la guerre contenait une substance extrmement toxique, la dioxine, qui a des effets encore aujourdhui sur la sant et sur lenvironnement.

Une plainte contre les fabricants du dfoliant, soit vingt-six socits, dont Monsanto et Dow Chemical, a t dpose aux tats-Unis par lAssociation vietnamienne des victimes de lagent orange/dioxine (VAVA) dbut 2004. Mais elle a t rejete en premire instance en mars 2005, en appel en fvrier 2008, et enfin par la Cour suprme en fvrier 2009._




> les vainqueurs n'crivent pas toujours lhistoire.


"Les vainqueurs crivent l'histoire" a veut dire que celui qui gagne une guerre peut raconter le rcit comme il veut, il peut se faire passer pour le gentil.
Si les allemands avaient gagn la seconde guerre mondiale est-ce que vous croyez qu'on parlerait autant des camps de concentration allemands aujourd'hui ?
Est-ce qu'on parlait si peu des bombardements US sur l'Allemagne ?

Si le Japon avait gagn, il ferait pay les USA pour les bombes atomiques.
Alors qu'au final ce sont les USA qui font payer l'Allemagne et le Japon.
Il y a des rgles bizarre comme l'interdiction d'acheter de l'or ou de faire une grosse arme.

----------


## Madmac

> a c'est la propagande de Trump, qui a bas son programme sur le ;let's get our boys back home, il lui fallait donc un prdcesseurs peu pacifique. Comme Obama n'tait pas autant va-ten guerre que Bush (Les conflits d'Obama sont presque tous un hritage de son prdcesseur.) Trump s'est arrang comme il a pu.
> 
> Mais on attend toujours, et d'ailleurs on voit que Trump bombarde plus que Obama. En un mois et demi il aura autant bombarde que Obama en 2016.
> "Under Trump, the United States has dropped about 20,650 bombs through July 31, or 80 percent the number dropped under Obama for the entirety of 2016."
> http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/09/...dented-levels/


Parlant de propagande, le mythe qu'Obama tait plus pacifique que les autre prsidents:

America dropped 26,171 bombs in 2016. What a bloody end to Obama's reign 

https://www.theguardian.com/commenti...6-obama-legacy

26,171 bombes en une seul anne. Le seul prsident  avoir puis le stock de bombes de l'arme amricaine.    ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> 26,171 bombes en une seul anne. Le seul prsident  avoir puis le stock de bombes de l'arme amricaine.


Et pourtant 43 938 bombes sur 7 pays: score de 2016 pulvris

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant 43 938 bombes sur 7 pays: score de 2016 pulvris


Ouais mais en fait a ne dpend pas du prsident, le nombre de bombes largus augmente  cause du lobby militaro-industriel.
Les USA ne font que de bombarder de plus en plus, mais tu pourrais mettre n'importe qui a ne changerait pas.
Sauf avec Hillary qui est belliqueuse, pro guerre et pote avec le complexe militaro-industriel, donc elle n'opposerait pas de rsistance, alors qu'il est possible qu'Obama et Trump ont un peu essay de rsister.
On voit que c'est dur d'tre prsident US :


Le truc chiant, c'est qu'au niveau de la guerre, on dit que Bush tait un prsident horrible (ce qui est surement le cas), mais on dit qu'Obama est super sympa (alors qu'il a fait pire que Bush).
L on critique beaucoup Trump (alors que c'est bilan conomique est excellent, qu'il n'a pas dtruit la Syrie, qu'il a demand  la CIA d'arrter de financer les rebelles, qu'il a lanc le processus de paix entre le Sud et le Nord de la Core).
Il a fait plein de choses positives et on ne parle que du ngatif.

En parlant de ngatif :
Iran : Trump a espionn ladministration Obama via une socit isralienne
Les Israliens recruts contre lquipe Obama ont travaill pour H. Weinstein
Trump quitte l'accord nuclaire iranien
Iran : Barack Obama dnonce la "grave erreur" de Donald Trump
_Les regrets se multiplient sur la scne internationale depuis la dcision mardi soir de Donald Trump de se retirer de l'accord sur le nuclaire iranien. Son prdcesseur, Barack Obama, qui avait approuv ce texte avec l'Iran et six autres parties, a voqu la "grave erreur" que venait de faire le prsident des Etats-Unis. Dans un communiqu, l'ex-dirigeant se veut particulirement ferme. Sans cet accord, qui rendait impossible la construction d'une bombe atomique par Thran en change d'une leve progressive des sanctions visant le pays, "les Etats-Unis pourraient in fine se retrouver face un choix perdant entre un Iran dot de l'arme nuclaire ou une autre guerre au Moyen Orient", met en garde Obama, trs discret depuis son dpart de la Maison-Blanche.

Le dmocrate rappelle dans son communiqu qu'il n'y a eu "aucune violation de l'accord de la part des Iraniens", comme l'assurent aussi l'Agence internationale de l'nergie atomique (AIEA), qui mne des inspections sur le terrain, et les services de renseignement amricain. A l'inverse, Donald Trump a affirm lors de son allocution dtenir "la preuve dfinitive que la promesse iranienne tait un mensonge". "La ralit est claire", a de son ct insist Barack Obama : l'accord, qui est "un modle de ce que la diplomatie peut accomplir", fonctionne et "est dans l'intrt de l'Amrique", explique-t-il._ 

Pendant la campagne ce n'tait pas le cas, mais depuis un moment Trump c'est une star chez les sionistes :
Iran: Netanyahu "soutient totalement" Trump, le Golan en tat d'alerte

Peut tre qu'il y a toute une stratgie derrire.
C'est comme quand il a reconnu Jrusalem comme capitale Isralienne :
Trump reconnat Jrusalem comme capitale dIsral, une dcision historique et unilatrale
a fait ragir la communaut internationale.
Jrusalem capitale d'Isral : l'ONU condamne  une large majorit la dcision amricaine

Peut tre qu'il veut montrer  tout le monde le plan de guerre et d'expansion d'Isral.
Peut tre qu'il travail pour que la commuanut internationale ne soutienne pas Isral dans ses guerres.
Nuclaire iranien : une victoire clatante pour Ntanyahou, mais  quel prix ?
_En se retirant de l'accord sur le nuclaire iranien, Donald Trump a repris in extenso l'argumentaire isralien martel depuis des annes par le Premier ministre isralien. Mais cette dcision pourrait acclrer la confrontation entre Israliens et Iraniens sur le terrain syrien._

Trump fait exactement ce qu'Isral veut qu'il fasse, mais du coup l'ONU (qui est trs pro Isral) est quand mme oblig de reconnatre qu'Isral et les USA vont trop vite.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah mais c'est encore pire que ce que je croyais !
L'Iran subit des sanctions et mme les pays Europen ne pourront pas commercer tranquillement avec l'Iran !
a handicap plusieurs grosses entreprises franaises qui commercent  fond avec l'Iran...

Airbus, Boeing, Total, Renault... des contrats de plusieurs milliards senvolent avec la fin de laccord avec lIran



> La dcision de Donald Trump de rtablir les sanctions contre lIran concerne les entreprises amricaines mais aussi celles en Europe qui avaient recommenc  commercer avec Thran.


Vous avez dj vu le documentaire L'affaire Peugeot qui explique comment General Motors a handicap Peugeot en Iran ?



Comment General Motors veut empcher Peugeot et Renault de revenir en Iran
Comment General Motors a fait perdre 500.000 voitures  PSA

Les USA sont toujours l pour faire chier la terre entire.
Il fait chier Trump, enfin bon il bosse pour les USA, donc il fait ce qui est bon pour les USA.
Et comme les USA c'est l'ennemi de la France et de l'Europe en gnrale, il fait ce que le pays a toujours fait...

Une citation appropri l :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort._  Franois Mitterrand.

Le Dernier Mitterand

C'est n'importe quoi cet acharnement contre l'Iran, ce n'est pas absolument pas justifi.
 la limite si on s'en prenait  l'Arabie Saoudite je comprendrais,  cause de ce qu'ils font au Yemen.
Mais l'Iran ne fait chier personne.

----------


## ShigruM

Trump est plus dextrme gauche au vue de ces actes que dextrme droite.
Ces discours tende a le montr de droite, ultra capitaliste, trs amricain, mais juqu'a aujourd'hui ces actes sont plus de gauche, protectionnisme, remise en route du charbon, sa position sur lIran.
Pour lIran, en dchirant le "pacte", il dtruit le business des grosses boite pour une question de principe. La morale est pass devant le business a tous pris, je suis assez d'accord avec cette dcision, on parle quand mme de l'arme atomique. Je comprend pas comment on peut les laisser l'avoir, un grand pouvoir impose de grande responsabilit et ce pays est trs immature (gouvernement instable et haineux envers Isral...etc)

Vous pourrez me dire que les USA/URSS ntais pas mature, mais eux ne l'ont jamais utilis a lexception des japonais (ce qui t un mal pour un norme bien/soulagement, cela a mis fin a la folie dHiro, cela valait bien 2 bombes)
et ces 2 blocs ont toujours russie a viter la 3ieme guerre mondial quand on y pense, ce que la France, lAngleterre et lAllemagne n'a jamais russie, ni les pays du moyen orient, ni la chine qui a souvent t divis en clans (on parle de l'unification des royaumes)

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais juqu'a aujourd'hui ces actes sont plus de gauche, protectionnisme, remise en route du charbon, sa position sur lIran.


Le protectionnisme n'est pas forcement de gauche...
La gauche d'aujourd'hui est mme  fond pro TAFTA/CETA.
La gauche d'aujourd'hui veut ouvrir les frontires en grand. (un pays est un htel et ce genre de connerie)

En quoi l'utilisation du charbon serait de gauche ? (aujourd'hui la gauche est un peu cologiste)
Par contre le commerce avec l'Iran je comprend, parce que a intresse les capitalistes US de commercer avec l'Iran (le monde entier veut commercer avec l'Iran, c'est un gros march pour certaines entreprises franaises).




> je suis assez d'accord avec cette dcision, on parle quand mme de l'arme atomique. Je comprend pas comment on peut les laisser l'avoir, un grand pouvoir impose de grande responsabilit et ce pays est trs immature (gouvernement instable et haineux envers Isral...etc)


Tu ne serais pas un peu sioniste par hasard ?
Tu penses comme Netanyahu c'est ultra bizarre...

Alors dj Isral possde normment de tte nuclaire (dans les annes 1990, on voquait dj 180-200 ttes au total), donc ce pays n'a rien  dire, pour qui il se prend ?
En plus je ne pense pas que l'Iran cherche  dvelopper des armes nuclaire, je crois qu'ils veulent juste crer des centrales pour produire de llectricit.
L'Iran ne cherche pas  suffisamment enrichir l'uranium pour faire des ttes nuclaires de toute faon.

L'Iran ne fait chier personne, ce n'est pas une menace.
C'est clairement Isral le problme dans la rgion...

Trump fait tout pour faire plaisir  Isral, mais c'est peut tre calculer pour avoir une rpercussion trs ngative sur Isral sur le long terme.
Par exemple construire l'ambassade US  Jrusalem Est, a fait super plaisir aux sionistes, mais la communaut internationale le critique fortement. (Trump est une super star chez les sionistes isralien maintenant)
L si l'accord sur le nuclaire iranien est stopp, l'Iran pourra dvelopper des armes nuclaires et peut tre que a calmera enfin Isral (cela dit si Isral attaque l'Iran, il y aura des rpercussions sur Isral...).
Normalement l'arme atomique c'est une dfense (j'ai une bombe atomique alors ne m'attaques pas), finalement ce ne serait pas si mal que l'Iran dcide d'en fabriquer une...

Par contre les sanctions contre l'Iran a fait bien chier tout le monde, tout le monde veut faire des affaires avec l'Iran.
En France c'est un gros march pour plein d'entreprises.

Avril 2018 :
Pourquoi PSA et Renault triomphent en Iran malgr les incertitudes
Mai 2018 :
PSA et Renault menacs en Iran par les sanctions de Trump

Dj qu'il y avait eu l'affaire General Motors pour bloquer Peugeot en Iran...

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais Trump aimerait faire revenir les soldats chez eux, parce que pour lui les guerres ne sont pas rentable, les USA ont gaspill des milliers de milliards de $ au Moyen Orient pour rien.


Juste sur cette connerie l parmi les autres, car j'ai la flemme :

je t'ai dj post plusieurs liens  propos de cela il y a plus d'un mois, montrant que non, Trump ne veut pas faire revenir les soldats chez eux, sinon il n'y aurait pas encore plus de soldats  l'tranger depuis le dbut de son mandat que sous Obama, et surtout, il n'aurait pas dclar que mme une fois le conflit Syrien rgl, il laisserait des troupes la-bas de toutes faons.

Sort un peu ta langue de ses fesses, a te dgagera les yeux et te permettra de lire les liens que l'on te donne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je t'ai dj post plusieurs liens  propos de cela il y a plus d'un mois, montrant que non, Trump ne veut pas faire revenir les soldats chez eux, sinon il n'y aurait pas encore plus de soldats  l'tranger depuis le dbut de son mandat que sous Obama


Mais c'est beaucoup plus compliqu que a...
Ce n'est pas binaire...
Une partie de Trump veut faire rentrer les soldats US, parce qu'il sait que ce n'est pas rentable pour les USA.
Mais il subit beaucoup de pressions de diffrents lobbys. Il n'a pas le pouvoir absolu, il est oblig de se plier  la volont d'autres.
L en ce moment il fait plaisir  Isral par exemple. (parce que le lobby sioniste pse beaucoup dans la politique US)

Vous pouvez essayer de comprendre Trump mais c'est compliqu, il dit un truc et quelques jours aprs se contredit et se re-contredit derrire.
C'est un gars qui a relanc la paix entre les 2 Cores avec des tweet, c'est difficile  comprendre.
Il a russi  amliorer la situation en provocant et menaant d'attaque nuclaire. (Le chef de la Core du Sud propose de lui donner le prix Nobel de la paix)
Il a dit que jamais il ne parlerait avec le chef de la Core du Nord et bientt la runion aura lieu.
Il doit jouer au chec avec 4 coups d'avance ou quelque chose, a semble partir dans tous les sens, a se contredit tout le temps, mais au final a avance.
(Donc l quand il fait tout ce que veut Isral, peut tre qu'au final ce sera mauvais pour Isral)

Pendant la campagne j'ai trouv ses discours trs convaincant, quand il disait qu'il voulait faire revenir les soldats US, il tait crdible.
Bon aprs c'est peut tre les traditionnels mensonge des politiciens, peut tre qu'il a juste dit a pour faire plaisir au peuple.
Parce que le peuple US n'aiment pas les guerres, l'important c'est les USA pour les tasuniens... (ils ont raison de s'en foutre du reste du monde, de toute faon les interventions militaire sont toujours l pour que des riches s'accaparent des ressources, a n'a jamais t pour aider un peuple, vu que c'est toujours pire aprs l'intervention qu'avant)

Bon bref on s'en fout, pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
Moi je resterai convaincu que Trump veut (ou voulait) faire revenir les soldats, mais qu'il ne peut pas. (et a c'est totalement crdible puis-qutre prsident ce n'est pas avoir le pouvoir absolu, qu'il le veuille ou qu'il ne le veuille pas, aussi bien il ne peut pas le faire)
J'arrterai d'en parler.

====
En tout cas l c'est le bordel  cause du trait sur l'Iran.
Tout le monde veut commercer tranquillement avec l'Iran et  cause des USA il y a un risque.
Si c'est vraiment la fin de l'accord, l'Iran pourra dvelopper l'arme nuclaire, c'est peut tre a que Trump cherche.

Le ct positif c'est que grce  Trump on a l'Europe qui cherche  se dfendre face aux USA et c'est compltement nouveau, d'habitude l'Europe suit les USA.
Iran : les pistes de Bruxelles pour rpondre  Trump
Iran : l'Europe prpare sa dfense face aux sanctions amricaines

----------


## Charvalos

> Vous pouvez essayer de comprendre Trump mais c'est compliqu, il dit un truc et quelques jours aprs se contredit et se re-contredit derrire.


Non, a, c'est Trump tout court. Il n'arrte de pas de se contredire (suffit de voir avec cette histoire de relation avec cette actrice porno).

Mais sinon, si on suit ton raisonnement, c'tait le cas pour Obama alors ? Lui non plus n'avait pas le pouvoir absolu comme tu dis.

(Et accessoirement, avec le Congrs, aucun prsiden US n'a le pouvoir absolu).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors on a un mdias pro-russe qui reprend le point de vue de Moscou!





> Oui ben il y a que l qu'on trouve les infos aussi...


C'est pas plus des infos que d'autres mdias, c'est de la propagande. Rien d'autres, et ce n'est pas plus  prendre au srieux.  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Trump est plus dextrme gauche au vue de ces actes que dextrme droite.
> Ces discours tende a le montr de droite, ultra capitaliste, trs amricain, mais juqu'a aujourd'hui ces actes sont plus de gauche, protectionnisme, remise en route du charbon, sa position sur lIran.
> Pour lIran, en dchirant le "pacte", il dtruit le business des grosses boite pour une question de principe. La morale est pass devant le business a tous pris, je suis assez d'accord avec cette dcision, on parle quand mme de l'arme atomique. Je comprend pas comment on peut les laisser l'avoir, un grand pouvoir impose de grande responsabilit et ce pays est trs immature (gouvernement instable et haineux envers Isral...etc)


Et donc, le protectionnisme est de gauche ? Premire nouvelle. Orban, l'UKIP, toute l'extrme droite europenne, ils sont donc tous de "gauche". Et le parti socialiste franais, pour qui le protectionnisme est bien plus tabou que pour la droite franaise (parce que suspect de chauvinisme, de repli sur soi, les-heures-les-plus-sombres-de-notre-histoire tout a tout a), ils sont donc de droite par contrapose ? 

La morale, c'est de "gauche" ? C'est pourtant la "gauche" qui a ananti et diabolis toute forme de morale aprs mai 68 au nom de l'individualisme libral-libertaire. 

Quant  l'Iran, il est trs clair qu'il faut les loigner le plus possible de l'arme atomique, et c'est prcisment ce que permettait laccord dchir par Trump dans le dos des puissances europennes : c'tait le moins mauvais des accords possibles qui loignait l'Iran de la bombe pour au moins une dizaine d'annes, et le respect de cet accord a t vrifi par tous les observateurs extrieurs. Le caprice de Trump n'est qu'une dcision purement politique, absurde et dangereuse. Et une prodigieuse erreur stratgique au moment o l'Europe n'a jamais t aussi dfiante envers les USA depuis 1945, y compris le vassal anglais.

----------


## virginieh

L'autre problme c'est que tous les pays sauf coup d'tat et renversement de rgime, avaient une rgle respecter les accords passs par le(s) dirigeant(s) prcdent(s).

Trump est en train de mettre  mal des accords signs par les USA (l c'est pour l'Iran mais il avait fait la mme pour les accords de Paris) et a risque de bientt poser de gros problmes que vaudra la signature de Trump si son successeur agit de mme ?

Si la signature d'un tat qui tait au centre de toute la gopolitique mondiale ne vaut plus tripette, a ne prsage rien de bon.

Ryu nous rabache que selon lui Trump a ramen les 2 cores  se parler, mais si il y a une menace sur les accords qui pourraient en dcouler  cause mme de Trump a n'ira pas bien loin.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Si la signature d'un tat qui tait au centre de toute la gopolitique mondiale ne vaut plus tripette, a ne prsage rien de bon.


Mais les USA ne tiennent jamais parole. Que ce soit les traits de paix avec les Amrindiens au 19me, les accords de Genve de 1954 (sur le Vietnam) ou (dtail plus obscur) l'accord transatlantique sur la recherche supersonique, les USA ont trahis  peu prs tous les traits qu'ils ont jamais signs. Quand ce ne sont pas leurs allis qui ne les respectent pas, en tout cas (je pense  l'OTAN par exemple o seuls deux pays sur 29 respectent l'engagement des 2% de PIB en budget militaire) ::aie:: .

----------


## Invit

> 


L'image "de 2009" est clairement photoshoppe, le filtre n'est pas trs discret. Avoir une si belle peau aussi lisse  48 ans, il devrait vendre son secret !  ::roll:: 
La deuxime aussi mais en accentuant les dtails...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais sinon, si on suit ton raisonnement, c'tait le cas pour Obama alors ? Lui non plus n'avait pas le pouvoir absolu comme tu dis.


Oui c'est pareil pour Obama et tous les prsidents.
Obama voulait faire plein de choses qu'il n'a pas pu faire et il a du faire plein de choses qu'il ne voulait pas faire mais qu'on lui a impos.
Les prsidents sont oblig de suivre l'tat profond. (la finance, les sionistes, les capitalistes, le complexe militaro-industriel, etc)

Si on essaie de faire quelque chose qui va trop contre les intrts des puissants on fini comme JFK.
10 jours avant sa mort, il avait dclar a :
John F. Kennedy SpeechesThe President and the Press: Address before the American Newspaper Publishers Association, April 27, 1961



> Today no war has been declared--and however fierce the struggle may be, it may never be declared in the traditional fashion. Our way of life is under attack. Those who make themselves our enemy are advancing around the globe. The survival of our friends is in danger. And yet no war has been declared, no borders have been crossed by marching troops, no missiles have been fired.
> 
> If the press is awaiting a declaration of war before it imposes the self-discipline of combat conditions, then I can only say that no war ever posed a greater threat to our security. If you are awaiting a finding of "clear and present danger," then I can only say that the danger has never been more clear and its presence has never been more imminent.
> 
> It requires a change in outlook, a change in tactics, a change in missions--by the government, by the people, by every businessman or labor leader, and by every newspaper. For we are opposed around the world by a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy that relies primarily on covert means for expanding its sphere of influence--*on infiltration instead of invasion, on subversion instead of elections, on intimidation instead of free choice, on guerrillas by night instead of armies by day.* It is a system which has conscripted vast human and material resources into the building of a tightly knit, highly efficient machine that combines military, diplomatic, intelligence, economic, scientific and political operations.
> 
> *Its preparations are concealed, not published. Its mistakes are buried, not headlined. Its dissenters are silenced, not praised. No expenditure is questioned, no rumor is printed, no secret is revealed.* It conducts the Cold War, in short, with a war-time discipline no democracy would ever hope or wish to match.


Il s'en est galement pris  la FED, donc c'est pas tonnant qu'il se soit fait assassiner :
Executive Order 11110
Je crois qu'il voulait que ce soit l'tat qui imprime sa monnaie au lieu de laisser le pouvoir  la FED (non la FED n'est pas dirig par l'tat  100%).

Il y a des candidats qui sont dj dans la ligne de certains groupes de l'tat profond (comme Hillary qui est  fond pour la guerre, elle menaait tout le monde sans raison (Iran, Russie, etc)).
Regardez moi a cette tar :



Le monde l'a chapp belle, si Hillary avait t lu, ce serait une catastrophe... (sans elle au pouvoir c'est dj bien assez le bordel)




> C'est pas plus des infos que d'autres mdias, c'est de la propagande.


Ce n'est pas plus de la propagande que les infos du Monde, du Figaro, de BFM, de Canal +, de TF1, etc.
L il n'tait question que des missiles US que la Syrie a pu intercepter.
J'ai pas moins confiance dans les mdias Russe que dans les mdias Franais...
J'ai pas du tout confiance dans les mdias israliens par contre.
Vos infos franaise c'est de la propagande. (pro Macron et pro UE)




> Quant  l'Iran, il est trs clair qu'il faut les loigner le plus possible de l'arme atomique


Mais pourquoi faire ?
Isral en a bien des centaines, alors que c'est compltement interdit.
L'Iran est une menace pour personne.
Le principe de l'arme nuclaire c'est de dire "Ne venez pas m'attaquer".
Je ne crois pas que l'Iran cherche  dvelopper l'arme nuclaire, ils veulent juste faire des centrales lectrique.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui c'est pareil pour Obama *et tous les prsidents.*
> Obama voulait faire plein de choses qu'il n'a pas pu faire et il a du faire plein de choses qu'il ne voulait pas faire mais qu'on lui a impos.
> *Les prsidents sont oblig de suivre l'tat profond.* (la finance, les sionistes, les capitalistes, le complexe militaro-industriel, etc)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le monde l'a chapp belle, *si Hillary avait t lu, ce serait une catastrophe*... (sans elle au pouvoir c'est dj bien assez le bordel)



Ou comment se contredire dans le mme message (comme d'hab quoi)...

Au final, Hillary, Trump ou mme Ronald McDonald, cela ne changerait rien, puisque c'est l'Etat profond qui dirige ! :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final, Hillary, Trump ou mme Ronald McDonald, cela ne changerait rien, puisque c'est l'Etat profond qui dirige ! :p


Il y a des prsidents qui rsistent plus.
C'est un peu du marchandage, tu dois faire des trucs pour des lobbys, pour qu'on te laisse faire quelque chose que tu veux.
Le problme c'est quand le prsident est en symbiose avec les lobbys, comme Hillary, l ya aucune rsistance.
Hillary aurait eu le vent dans le dos, la 3ime guerre mondiale serait probablement en cours  l'heure actuelle.

===
Pour en revenir  Trump, on dirait qu'il essaie de faire en sorte qu'Isral ait une mauvaise image  l'internationale.
En faisant exactement ce qu'Isral veut que les USA fasse, a va peut tre avoir des consquences ngatives sur Isral.

L ya quand mme l'ONU qui dit  Isral "Attention c'est pas trs bien ce que vous faites en ce moment"

----------


## Ryu2000

Un des aspects de la manuvre de Trumps sur l'accord avec L'Iran c'est d'handicaper les pays Europen.
Les entreprises franaises sous la pression des banques pour sortir d'Iran



> Mardi, Bruno Le Maire et Jean-Yves Le Drian ont eu toutes les raisons d'tre confiants : les quelque  soixante entreprises runies n'ont pas annonc leur retrait massif d'Iran, malgr  le retour des sanctions .
> 
> Les banques font cependant peser un srieux ala. Si ces entreprises persistent en Rpublique islamique, elles pourraient voir leurs crdits, voire leurs comptes, dnoncs en France par leur tablissement bancaire. Et ce, mme si celui-ci ne finance pas directement leurs activits iraniennes.


Bruno Le Maire : Les tats-Unis ne peuvent pas tre le gendarme conomique du monde



> Dans un entretien au Figaro, le ministre des Finances affirme que* Paris, avec ses partenaires europens, fera tout pour maintenir l'accord nuclaire iranien.*
> 
> *Les Europens se runissent jeudi pour tenter de sauver l'accord nuclaire iranien. Feront-ils bloc face aux tats-Unis?*


Entreprises franaises en Iran : la difficile contre-attaque franaise



> Bercy et le Quai-dOrsay comptent sur Bruxelles pour affirmer la souverainet europenne face aux futures sanctions amricaines. *Mais restent dpendants de la bonne volont de Washington.*
> 
> Dtermins mais dsarms.


a rappelle un peu quand General Motors avait handicap Peugeot en Iran...
En tout cas a fait plaisir de voir les pays europen essayer de rsister aux USA, c'est pas commun, d'habitude ils se laissent craser sans rien dire.
Je suis trs content que a fasse Europe VS USA pour une fois  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En tout cas a fait plaisir de voir les pays europen essayer de rsister aux USA, c'est pas commun, d'habitude ils se laissent craser sans rien dire.


D'o l'intrt de l'UE. La France, ou n'importe quelle nation europenne, seule face aux USA aurait t oblige de cder. L, l'UE peut faire entendre sa voix. 
On dit merci qui ? Merci l'UE !  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> On dit merci qui ? Merci l'UE !


On va peut tre se calmer un petit peu quand mme.
Parce que, a concerne des pays Europen qui ne sont pas forcment dans l'UE (comme la Suisse par exemple), que tous les pays de l'UE ne commercent pas avec l'Iran.
Essayer de se dfendre face aux USA c'est peut tre prsent dans la liste des arguments des dfenseurs de l'UE, mais en pratique a n'arrive pas souvent (attendez de voir le CETA...).

L ce n'est pas une question d'UE, c'est une question de pays qui ont besoin de commercer avec l'Iran.
L'UE adapte nos lois pour qu'elles soient compatible avec les USA, pour que les USA augmentent leur nombre de consommateurs.
Le CETA va beaucoup plus bnficier aux amricains qu'aux europens.

Et mme si l'UE essaie de faire quelque chose contre les USA (ce qui n'a encore jamais t le cas  ce que je sache), rien ne dit que a marche. (alors qu'en principe l'UE devrait tre plus forte que les USA)
 mon avis les entreprises franaises vont se faire baiser par les USA comme d'habitude.
L'UE ne va rien y faire (de toute faon l'UE c'est un truc qui affaiblit les pays d'Europe et a profite aux USA).

----------


## Zirak

> On va peut tre se calmer un petit peu quand mme.
> Parce que, a concerne des pays Europen qui ne sont pas forcment dans l'UE (comme la Suisse par exemple), que tous les pays de l'UE ne commercent pas avec l'Iran.
> Essayer de se dfendre face aux USA c'est peut tre prsent dans la liste des arguments des dfenseurs de l'UE, mais en pratique a n'arrive pas souvent (attendez de voir le CETA...).
> 
> L ce n'est pas une question d'UE, c'est une question de pays qui ont besoin de commercer avec l'Iran.
> L'UE adapte nos lois pour qu'elles soient compatible avec les USA, pour que les USA augmentent leur nombre de consommateurs.
> Le CETA va beaucoup plus bnficier aux amricains qu'aux europens.
> 
> Et mme si l'UE essaie de faire quelque chose contre les USA (ce qui n'a encore jamais t le cas  ce que je sache), rien ne dit que a marche. (alors qu'en principe l'UE devrait tre plus forte que les USA)
> ...



Mais arrte avec ton CETA et les USA, le CETA c'est un trait avec le *CANADA* !

Et si l'UE voulait tant que a instaurer les normes US, elle aurait baiss ses normes alimentaires et autres, et aurait sign le TAFTA directement... 


Les *FAITS* montrent que tu raconte de la merde, comme d'hab.

----------


## Charvalos

Je te sens un peu nerv Zirak. Lev du mauvais poil, ce matin ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Je te sens un peu nerv Zirak. Lev du mauvais poil, ce matin ?


Non, c'est juste pnible de le voir continuellement spammer ces conneries mensongres partout...

Mais je suis trs cordial dans mes changes avec les autres.  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais arrte avec ton CETA et les USA


Accord de libre-change nord-amricain
Le CETA a reviendra au mme que le TAFTA...
Il y a un libre change Canada - USA - Mxique.




> Et si l'UE voulait tant que a instaurer les normes US, elle aurait baiss ses normes alimentaires et autres, et aurait sign le TAFTA directement...


Les normes US au niveau des changes et de l'conomie.
L'UE change les lois des nations pour les normaliser, et elles sont compatible avec les USA pour faciliter les changes.

Pour les normes alimentaires a va prendre quelques annes de plus.
Les entreprises canadienne vont porter plainte pour manque  gagner, ils vont gagner les procs et on sera oblig de changer les lois, c'est comme a que a marche le libre change.

----------


## Charvalos

> Accord de libre-change nord-amricain
> Le CETA a reviendra au mme que le TAFTA...
> Il y a un libre change Canada - USA - Mxique.


Par quel raisonnement abracadabrant t'arrives  dire a ?  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Le CETA a reviendra au mme que le TAFTA...
> Il y a un libre change Canada - USA - Mxique.


Non, car cela n'a aucun rapport...

Oui le Canada pourra acheter de la viande aux hormones aux USA, mais ne pourra la revendre en Europe, car cela ne respectera pas nos normes, qui sont les mmes pour le Canada que pour les USA. 

Si on a dit non aux USA, on dira non au Canada.


Surtout que, quel serait l'intrt de dire non aux USA, si c'est pour aller acheter la mme viande transitant par le Canada (l'entreprise canadienne se faisant en plus une marge par dessus donc cela reviendrait plus cher que de l'acheter directement aux USA...) ? 

Bref, tu ne fais que spculer  partir de rien, avec un raisonnement bancal et illogique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on a dit non aux USA, on dira non au Canada.


Wait & See...
Vous verrez bien quelques annes aprs que ce soit en place.
Depuis 21 ans, 35 poursuites au Canada et un dbours de 171 millions $



> LAccord de libre-change nord-amricain (ALNA) est en vigueur depuis le 1er janvier 1994. Son controvers chapitre 11 permet aux multinationales de poursuivre lun des trois tats signataires, lorsque la pleine ralisation de leurs profits est limite par une loi ou un rglement. Le chercheur Scott Sinclair, du Centre canadien de politiques alternatives, vient de compiler et danalyser ces poursuites.
> 
> Depuis 21 ans, il y a eu 77 poursuites, dont 35 au Canada, 22 au Mexique et 20 aux tats-Unis. Scott Sinclair cite en exemple le premier procs contre le Canada. En 1997, lentreprise amricaine Ethyl Corp. a exig 251 millions $ du gouvernement canadien parce quil venait dinterdire son additif pour essence MMT.
> (...)
> *Le chercheur explique que le chapitre 11 de laccord vient limiter la souverainet des tats signataires. Lorsque le tribunal de lALENA tranche en faveur de lentreprise, la dcision passe au-dessus des lois et rglements du pays.* Dans lexemple de la poursuite dEthyl Corp., les profits attendus de lentreprise ont eu priorit sur les rgles de sant publique et de protection de lenvironnement.
> (...)
> Le nombre de poursuites contre le Canada est en augmentation. Sinclair calcule que, depuis dix ans, le pays a t la cible de 70 % des poursuites en vertu de lALNA. Ceci contribue directement  faire du Canada le pays dvelopp faisant face au plus grand nombre de poursuites internationales, selon la Confrence des Nations unies sur le commerce et le dveloppement.
> 
> Au chapitre des jugements, le Mexique a vers le plus en compensations pour un montant total de 238 millions $. Le Canada a dbours 172 millions $. Nayant perdu aucune cause, *les tats-Unis nont rien vers en compensations*.


Les entreprises de l'UE n'ont pas les quipes juridique pour gagner les procs.
Jamais la Bulgarie, la Roumanie, la Slovnie, la France, la Grce ne pourront gagner contre une multinationale.




> quel serait l'intrt de dire non aux USA, si c'est pour aller acheter la mme viande transitant par le Canada


Faire taire les cons.
Il y a des gens qui luttaient contre l'ensemble TAFTA/CETA.


Aprs il y a eu une grosse communication sur le fait que le TAFTA tait abandonn, la masse c'est calm.
Il y a toujours des gens qui luttent contre le TAFTA/CETA mais c'est plus aussi gros.
C'est une grosse manipulation pour se foutre de la gueule des gens. (on a essay de faire croire aux gens que le CETA tait diffrent du TAFTA, parce que le Canada ce n'est pas les USA)

Les pays de l'UE vont se faire marcher dessus par les entreprises amricaines (le Canada c'est en Amrique).
Et aussi bien les lois vont voluer, des failles vont tre exploits.
C'est toujours petit  petit. (progressivement)

Dans le CETA il y a toujours la loi qui permet aux entreprises d'attaquer des pays en justice.
Et si a se trouve l'UE va couper les pays en euro rgions et les entreprises attaqueront les eurorgions qui pourront encore moins se dfendre que les tats.
On verra bien quand on y sera.
Dans 20 ans tu l'auras ta viande aux hormones lav au chlore en France.
*La France va refuser, elle va se battre, elle va perdre.*
*On ne peut pas gagner les procs*, de toute faon le tribunal qui gre a est pote avec les USA et les multinationales ont des avocats spcialiss.

----------


## Zirak

> Les pays de l'UE vont se faire marcher dessus par les entreprises amricaines (*le Canada c'est en Amrique*).


Tout comme le Brsil, ou Cuba, bref, tout ces pays que tu soutiens...

Il y a une diffrence entre tre en l'Amrique et les USA hein...

C'est comme la Suisse, c'est en Europe, mais pas dans l'UE.





> Faire taire les cons.



Bah a doit pas fonctionner, la preuve, t'es toujours en train de l'ouvrir !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

 ::dehors:: 





> Et si a se trouve


Moi avec des "si", je coupe du bois...

Tu peux spculer ce qui pourra "peut-tre" se passer, mais tu n'en sais strictement rien donc tu ne peux pas affirmer cela en tant que vrit, et encore une fois, si on voulait vraiment arriver au rsultat que tu prtend, l'UE aurait sign le TAFTA directement. 

Donc pour l'instant, et peut-tre que plus tard, oui a changera, mais pour l'instant, l'UE tient bon sur les normes alimentaires et d'autres trucs, donc arrte de mentir en disant que l'UE mets toutes ses normes aux normes US, car c'est faux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout comme le Brsil, ou Cuba, bref, tout ces pays que tu soutiens...


Ils ne sont pas membre de l'ALENA.
J'ai rien contre le continent amricain, c'est pour a que j'emploi l'expression "tasuniens".
Les USA vont russir  se faufiler dans le CETA, ils vont bricoler quelque chose avec le Canada ou le Mexique pour passer dans l'UE.




> Il y a une diffrence entre tre en l'Amrique et les USA hein...


Oui ben c'est justement ce que j'ai dis...  ::roll:: 




> Bah a doit pas fonctionner, la preuve, t'es toujours en train de l'ouvrir !


Faire taire les gens  propos du TAFTA (en gros ils ont chang le nom et dit que comme c'est avec le Canada a n'a rien  voir).




> si on voulait vraiment arriver au rsultat que tu prtend, l'UE aurait sign le TAFTA directement.


Mais non parce que c'tait beaucoup trop impopulaire.
Il y a eu une lev de bouclier, tout le monde tait conte.
Alors qu'avec un autre nom a passe ni vue ni connu.




> mais pour l'instant, l'UE tient bon sur les normes alimentaires et d'autres trucs


Non mais a oui.
Mais il y a d'autres lois qui changent pour pouvoir s'interfacer avec les lois US.

----------


## Invit

> Les USA vont russir  se faufiler dans le CETA, ils vont bricoler quelque chose avec le Canada ou le Mexique pour passer dans l'UE.


Paranoa paranoa...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Paranoa paranoa...


On verra bien.
C'est toujours mieux d'tre trop mfiant que pas assez...
Moi je suis convaincu que TAFTA et CETA au final a reviendra au mme.
Il va y avoir moyen de bricoler quelque chose entre 2 zones de libre change.
Les entreprises ont des avocats pour trouver des failles, les lobbys peuvent faire pression pour changer les lois.
Dans quelques annes il y a aura du libre change entre USA et UE.
Mais continuez de penser que l'UE protge les pays Europen si vous trouvez que a tient debout.

Trait commercial UE-Canada:  qui profite le Ceta?



> *Le problme des tribunaux arbitraux*
> 
> L'ONG dnonce galement  la cration de tribunaux arbitraux. En cas de litige entre un Etat et une multinationale ce sont eux qui seront habilits  trancher, pour Maxime Combes c'est un affaiblissement des Etats.  *A travers ces accords internationaux, les multinationales acquirent le droit de poursuivre des Etats, des collectivits territoriales, quand ces dernires mettent en uvre des dispositifs, des rgulations qui sont contraires  leurs intrts et  ces rgles commerciales. On a des dcisions qui sont compltement aberrantes. Une entreprise poursuit aujourdhui lItalie qui a dcid de limiter les forages offshore pour trouver du ptrole ou du gaz au bord de ses ctes. Et donc cette entreprise-l va faire appel  ces tribunaux darbitrage privs, tels quon les appelle pour remettre en cause la dcision du gouvernement italien.* 
> 
> Autres rgles inhrentes au droit commercial : le principe de prcaution, il n'est pas explicitement mentionn dans l'accord, or, il permet aux Etats dinterdire certains produits potentiellement dangereux mme si la preuve scientifique n'est  pas faite. Enfin, *l'accord ouvre l'accs aux marchs publics canadien, mais pas autant que certains Europens le souhaiteraient, alors que les Canadiens ont un large accs au march europen*. 
> 
> *Qui seront les gagnants de cet accord ?*
> 
> Si l'on en croit les chiffres annoncs par Bruxelles, les changes entre l'UE et le Canada devraient croitre de 25%, et le PIB europen augmenter de 12 milliards d'euros par an. Un chiffre  mettre en perspective avec les quatorze mille milliards et six cents millions d'euros de PIB de l'Union europenne en 2015. *Pas sr que cela soit en faveur des Europens.*

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement US ment beaucoup trop :


Non l'Iran n'est pas une menace ni pour Isral, ni pour l'Arabie Saoudite ni pour les mirats arabes...

Venant de la part des USA a fait un peu marrer, parce qu'ils sont une menace pour beaucoup de pays.
Beaucoup trop de pays ont t dtruit par les USA.




En racontant ce genre de choses, le gouvernement US doit tre bien vu par les sionistes.
Sans trucage :

Avec trucage :


L'Arabie Saoudite attaque le Yemen et on dit rien.
Quel pays est attaqu par l'Iran exactement ?

----------


## Lucio_

> 


L'Iran a fait la guerre  l'Iraq. Il devrait y tre car on compte bien les guerres dfensives men par les USA.
Ce qui montre combien cette image manque de srieux.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'Iran a fait la guerre  l'Iraq. Il devrait y tre car on compte bien les guerres dfensives men par les USA.
> Ce qui montre combien cette image manque de srieux.


Je veux bien que Ryu est un interlocuteur ridicule mais cela n'excuse pas de faire de la propagande honte. La dernire fois qu'un autre pays a attaqu les USA sur leur sol (comme l'Iraq contre l'Iran) c'est la Deuxime Guerre Mondiale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui montre combien cette image manque de srieux.


Non mais l'important c'est l'ide globale... (Les USA sont une menace pour le monde et pas l'Iran). L'Iran se dfend mais n'attaque pas contrairement aux USA.
De quel droit les USA se font les gendarmes de la plante ?
Quel lgitimit ils ont ?

Eux ils ont tout test, bombe atomique (2 technologies diffrentes sur des civils), agent orange, napalm, munition  l'uranium appauvri, etc.
Ils ont foutu la merde partout, ils ont fait des coups d'tat, ils ont renvers des pouvoirs lgitime, ils ont aid des terroristes, etc.

Les USA misent-ils sur une rvolution en Iran?



> Isral estime que le retour aux sanctions conomiques dures permettra d'assouplir la position de Thran, qui sera contraint de faire des concessions. *L'idal pour Tel-Aviv serait probablement un scnario de troubles intrieurs en Iran, de changement de rgime et, comme rsultat, une ventuelle normalisation des relations.* Tel-Aviv pense que ce scnario pourrait rgler plusieurs problmes du Moyen-Orient, et pas seulement ceux d'Isral, explique l'expert.
> (...)
> Igor Morozov, snateur russe membre de la commission des affaires internationales, pense que le durcissement de la position amricaine vis--vis de l'Iran est d au facteur nergtique. D'aprs l'expert, les sanctions sont diriges avant tout contre le ptrole iranien et l'augmentation du prix du ptrole de schiste amricain.
> 
> Igor Morozov estime que *les USA se battront pour la domination mondiale dans le secteur nergtique, mme en dtruisant leurs relations de partenariat.*


Grace  Trump, pour une fois l'UE essaie de tenir tte aux USA :
Iran: l'UE a lanc la procdure pour bloquer les sanctions amricaines



> La Commission europenne a lanc vendredi la procdure officielle visant  activer la loi de blocage, afin de contrecarrer les effets extraterritoriaux des sanctions amricaines pour les entreprises europennes voulant investir en Iran, comme annonc la veille par son prsident Jean-Claude Juncker.

----------


## Zirak

> Je veux bien que Ryu est un interlocuteur ridicule mais cela n'excuse pas de faire de la propagande honte. La dernire fois qu'un autre pays a attaqu les USA sur leur sol (comme l'Iraq contre l'Iran) c'est la Deuxime Guerre Mondiale.


Sans vouloir prendre le parti des USA ou quoi que ce soit, et de faon gnrale (c'est valable pour tout le monde), se faire attaquer sur son propre sol n'est pas la seule raison pour un pays de partir en guerre...

Y'a un truc tout bte qui s'appelle les alliances (militaires) par exemple, qui fait que si on attaque un de tes allis, tu peux potentiellement dcider d'intervenir, et ce n'est qu'une raison parmi d'autres.


Car  ce compte l, la France n'a pas t attaque sur son sol depuis la Deuxime Guerre Mondiale non plus, et pourtant, cela ne nous empche pas de participer rgulirement  des conflits arms.

Et je ne vois pas Ryu poster 150 000 images disant que la France est un pays guerrier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je ne vois pas Ryu poster 150 000 images disant que la France est un pays guerrier.


Dans l'histoire de France il y a peut tre beaucoup de batailles, mais on respectait le protocole, on suivait le code de l'honneur.
Les USA n'ont pas d'honneur, comme les anglais ils ne respectent jamais leur promesse, ils trahissent tout le monde.
Les USA sont fourbe, manipulateur, ils oprent en secret, ils utilisent beaucoup de mensonges et de manipulation.

La dernire fois que la France a t respect  l'internationale c'tait grce  a :
Documentaire "Irak : quand la France dit non  lAmrique" - Retour sur les mensonges des tats-unis sur les ADM en Irak, et la guerre qui en suivit en 2003.

2003 :
Irak : la classe politique derrire Chirac



> Aprs lintervention tlvise du chef de lEtat, le 10 mars au soir, toute la classe politique a tenu  saluer sa dcision dutiliser le droit de veto de la France  lOnu. Jusquici, les dirigeants de la majorit, tout en soutenant la position franaise favorable  la poursuite des inspections en dsarmement, staient gards dvoquer directement le veto. En revanche, les socialistes, les communistes et les Verts le rclamaient depuis longtemps. Aujourdhui, tous sont unanimes derrire le prsident franais.


Malheureusement aprs Chirac il y a eu Sarkozy et Hollande qui ont suivi les ordres US, donc la France a opr pour les USA, notamment en Libye.

Avant la France ne finanait pas le terrorisme, comme le font les USA (bon l a a malheureusement chang... La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre).

Si la France fait de la merde c'est sous l'influence des USA et d'Isral (les guerres menes par BHL... BHL, faiseur de guerres pour le compte de la France).

----------


## Zirak

> Dans l'histoire de France il y a peut tre beaucoup de batailles, mais on respectait le protocole, on suivait le code de l'honneur.


Ah donc faire la guerre (peu importe la raison) avec honneur, a excuse tout et c'est moins grave ?





> La dernire fois que la France a t respect  l'internationale c'tait grce  a :


Non, ce n'est ni la premire ni la dernire fois, la France est plus ou moins rgulirement salu pour une raison X ou Y.





> Avant la France ne finanait pas le terrorisme


Tu n'en sais strictement rien.





> Si la France fait de la merde c'est sous l'influence des USA et d'Isral


La France n'a pas attendu les USA et Isral pour tre un des plus gros fabriquant / vendeur d'armes, et pour participer  diffrents conflits arms... 

La seule "merde" que je vois, c'est celle que tu racontes dans tes messages  cause de ton anti-amricanisme primaire (enfin sauf quand c'est pour avoir la langue dans le SIF de Trump)...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sans vouloir prendre le parti des USA ou quoi que ce soit, et de faon gnrale (c'est valable pour tout le monde), se faire attaquer sur son propre sol n'est pas la seule raison pour un pays de partir en guerre...
> 
> Y'a un truc tout bte qui s'appelle les alliances (militaires) par exemple, qui fait que si on attaque un de tes allis, tu peux potentiellement dcider d'intervenir, et ce n'est qu'une raison parmi d'autres.
> 
> 
> Car  ce compte l, la France n'a pas t attaque sur son sol depuis la Deuxime Guerre Mondiale non plus, et pourtant, cela ne nous empche pas de participer rgulirement  des conflits arms.
> 
> Et je ne vois pas Ryu poster 150 000 images disant que la France est un pays guerrier.


Oui, mais Lucio quit met la liste des expeditions militaires US sur le mme plan que l'Iran qui se dfend contre une invasion, a atteignait des sommets de mauvaise foi.

Puis bon, Ryu je m'en fiche un peu mais la France a effectivement fait un certain nombre d'interventions armes, parfois avec des justifications extrmement discutables (genre la crise de Suez ou les bombardements pour renverser Gaddafi).

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui, mais Lucio quit met la liste des expeditions militaires US sur le mme plan que l'Iran qui se dfend contre une invasion, a atteignait des sommets de mauvaise foi.
> 
> Puis bon, Ryu je m'en fiche un peu mais la France a effectivement fait un certain nombre d'interventions armes, parfois avec des justifications extrmement discutables (genre la crise de Suez ou les bombardements pour renverser Gaddafi).


Tu connais quoi le d'Iran?
Tu connais quoi le l'histoire de l'Iran et de sa formation?
Tu compares l'Iran au USA? Un pays de 20 millions d'habitants (en 1955) 80 millions de nos jours au usa 160 millions en 1955 et 300 milliosn de nos jours?
Tu compares la  premire puissance  l'Iran? 

Sinon pour l'Iran il y a https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...es_de_l%27Iran
Et on ne compte pas l'appuie de l'Iran avec la Syrie, le Liban, ...

----------


## Lucio_

> Je veux bien que Ryu est un interlocuteur ridicule mais cela n'excuse pas de faire de la propagande honte. La dernire fois qu'un autre pays a attaqu les USA sur leur sol (comme l'Iraq contre l'Iran) c'est la Deuxime Guerre Mondiale.


Peut etre que les mots taient mal choisis. Quand je parlais de "guerres dfensives" je pensais au Koweit, ou la Core. Deux cas ou un pays en envahit un autre pays souverains.

Et il ne sagissait pas de les mettre sur le mme plan, mais de montrer que la comparaison tait de mauvaise foi.
J'ai pris le premier exemple pour le montrer.

----------


## Zirak

Pour en revenir  Trump, Ryu un commentaire sur l'annulation du meeting entre Trump et Kim par Trump, et ses menaces d'utilisation d'armes nuclaires en cas d'attitude un peu trop "kikoo hostile" de la par de la Core du nord ?

C'est vrai qu'effectivement on sent bien son ct "apaiseur" de tensions et pacifiste...  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour en revenir  Trump, Ryu un commentaire sur l'annulation du meeting entre Trump et Kim par Trump, et ses menaces d'utilisation d'armes nuclaires en cas d'attitude un peu trop "kikoo hostile" de la par de la Core du nord ?
> 
> C'est vrai qu'effectivement on sent bien son ct "apaiseur" de tensions et pacifiste...


Rah mais on l'a forc  tenir ses propos  ::aie:: 
Il y a que Obama qui lui avait les pleins pouvoir... (et toutes les guerres des USA dont le Vietnam, la guerre d'Irak sont du  Obama)

----------


## ShigruM

> Pour en revenir  Trump, Ryu un commentaire sur l'annulation du meeting entre Trump et Kim par Trump, et ses menaces d'utilisation d'armes nuclaires en cas d'attitude un peu trop "kikoo hostile" de la par de la Core du nord ?
> 
> C'est vrai qu'effectivement on sent bien son ct "apaiseur" de tensions et pacifiste...


qui vaut la paix prpare la guerre.

C'est pas avec les caresses dObama qu'on maintient la paix, mais en se laissant pas march dessus et en faisant des dmonstrations de force.
Ce que fait Trump avait brio, il calm directe la Core du Nord et la il vas laisser lIran patauger dans son jus  ::mouarf::  
LIran est au bord de l'clatement et de la guerre civile, mon petit doigts me dit que les vainqueurs de cette future guerre civile serons du cot USA (ils mettrons fin aux recherche sur la bombe, arrterons de provoquer Isral/USA)

De toute manire Trump n'a pas besoins de se mouiller pour ces gigolos de pacotille, il a un bouclier qui sappelle Isral qui peut intervenir et craser tous le monde arabe au moindre pets de travers.

Actuellement Trump tente de se forger une alliance avec Isral et lArabie Saoudite, les autres pays sont objectivement quasi tous des pays instable (Syrie, Libye, gypte, ira...) rien de srieux quoi, et le Qatar lui est plus tourn vers lEurope.

La France elle se tourne vers ces anciennes colonies (mali...) pour assurer sa prosprit en matire de ressource naturel.

Bref qui gagnera cette guerre ? on ne sait pas mais ce qui est sur c'est que pour gagner et craser les mchants il faut agir,  c'est pas en restant retirer qu'il se passera quelque chose en notre faveur.
Pour moi la stratgie Franaise actuel (on oublie le fiasco libyen  ::aie:: ) me semble la plus safe, on interviens dans nos ex colonies (on partage donc encore des valeurs commune) , dans des pays stable avec des gouvernements stable. Aucun risque que des islamistes pro russe prenne le pouvoir

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas avec les caresses dObama qu'on maintient la paix, mais en se laissant pas march dessus et en faisant des dmonstrations de force.


Je te laisse discuter de a avec Ryu, puisque pour lui, Obama tait un va-t'en-guerre, et Trump un pacifiste (d'o le pourquoi de mon message  la base).

----------


## ShigruM

> Je te laisse discuter de a avec Ryu, puisque pour lui, Obama tait un va-t'en-guerre, et Trump un pacifiste (d'o le pourquoi de mon message  la base).


Obama tait un pacifiste au niveau de l'opinion publique, mais effectivement il a participer a pleins de guerre sans que la presse en parle de trop
Trump lui fait l'inverse, il montre les poing mais par cette mthode cherche a maintenir la paix dont nous avons cruellement besoin. C'est un peu le jeu de la guerre froide, reste tranquille ou rase ton pays

cette politique est bien meilleur que celle dObama puisqu'elle repose non plus sur de la guerre physique mais psychologique, c'est moins cher et sa vite de tuer des civils qui ferons la une des journaux.
la guerre est le dernier recours on essayera avant dappauvrir le pays ou de provoquer un coup d'tat (on les laissent s'entre tuer entre eux)

je prdis d'ici quelques annes un coup d'tat en Iran cela semble invitable. Les iraniens foncent droit dans le mur mme si ils ne s'en aperoivent pas, mais j'ai peur quaprs nous devrons aller les sauver d'eux mme, dans ce cas faudra soutenir un camp et exterminer les autres.
cela a toujours fonctionner ainsi, c'est comme cela que sa fonctionnera.

de toute maniere la guerre en Syrie est bientot termin, les forcent Russes mettent la misr aux terroristes et les rebelles, donc faudra trouver un nouveau sujet dans les mdias :popcorn:

----------


## Zirak

> Obama tait un pacifiste au niveau de l'opinion publique, mais effectivement il a participer a pleins de guerre sans que la presse en parle de trop
> Trump lui fait l'inverse, il montre les poing mais par cette mthode cherche a maintenir la paix dont nous avons cruellement besoin. C'est un peu le jeu de la guerre froide, reste tranquille ou rase ton pays
> 
> cette politique est bien meilleur que celle dObama puisqu'*elle repose non plus sur de la guerre physique mais psychologique*, c'est moins cher et sa vite de tuer des civils qui ferons la une des journaux.



Tout le monde est au courant de tous les conflits auxquels participent ouvertement les USA, mme du temps d'Obama, sachant que contrairement  ce que les gens comme Ryu dclarent, il n'a pas dmarr 7 ou 8 conflits, plus de la moiti n'taient que la poursuite des conflits dmarrs par son prdcesseur. (C'est comme si on mettait sur le dos de Trump les conflits dmarrs par Obama ou Bush, cela n'a aucun sens).


Quant  la partie en gras, c'est donc pour cela qu'il y a plus de militaires dploys  l'tranger en moins de 2 ans sous Trump, qu' la fin du mandat d'Obama et qu'il a dclar qu'il laisserait des troupes en Syrie mme une fois le conflit termin, et qu'il a encore lanc des bombardements en Syrie il n'y a pas si longtemps que a,  c'est car il ne mise pas sur la guerre physique et pour viter les pertes civiles ?  ::roll::

----------


## cathdev

Bonjour Zirak s'il vous plait j'aimerai savoir comment post son problme dans ce forum

----------


## Buffet_froid

*Donald Trump surprend son monde en rhabilitant le boxeur noir Jack Johnson*

*Le prsident amricain Donald Trump a rhabilit jeudi [24 mai 2018]  titre posthume Jack Johnson, premier Noir sacr champion du monde de boxe poids lourd en 1908, avant dtre condamn  la prison pour des motifs racistes.*

John Arthur  Jack  Johnson, surnomm le  gant de Galveston , ville du Texas o il est n le 31 mars 1878, tait un  _vritable grand combattant_ , a dclar M. Trump lors dune crmonie dans le bureau ovale.
Il tait entour de lacteur Sylvester Stallone, qui a incarn le clbre boxeur  Rocky , lactuel champion du monde des lourds WBC Deontay Wilder et lancien champion britannique Lennox Lewis.
Sa rhabilitation  _tait trs importante pour Sylvester Stallone, un ami de longue date_ , a expliqu Donald Trump qui avait annonc en avril son intention dtudier cette demande.
[...]
Johnson, condamn  de la prison en 1913 pour avoir eu des relations avec une femme blanche, a t victime de  _ce que beaucoup ont considr tre une injustice motive par le racisme_  alors que le pays vivait  _une priode dnormes tensions raciales_ , a ajout M. Trump.

http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Inter...acisme-1525391

----------


## Grogro

Pendant que Trump redouble de singeries pour dtourner l'attention, dans les coulisses c'est une toute autre tambouille : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...ut-on-y-faire/

----------


## ShigruM

L'occident c'est une facon de vivre et de pens qui favorise lpanouissement des humains (eau potable, paix, recharhe, science...), mais pour atteindre ce mode vie parfait faut encore en avoir les capacits.

c'est comme cela que fonctionne le monde.
s'adapter, se former pour saccomplir parfaitement ou crever sous un pont.
l'tat providence essaye de limiter les dgts mais c'est pas tous les jours facile croyez moi je sais de quoi je parle.

dans l'avenir on vas revenir a des micro structure, des ferme locale produisant de la nourriture bio locale et saine.
l'cologie vas crer de nouveaux emploies et de nouveaux centre de comptences. Les pays qui le ferons pas crverons empoisonnes dans leurs propre poison. Les chinois commence dj a mourir gaz par les particules, les africains enterr vivant dans leurs mines ou schant au soleil et des USA au chiotte en essayant de sortir leurs OGM dans la cuvette.

je sort mon pop corn bio sans sucre ni matiere grasse venant d'un producteur locale et je rigole en voyant cela, je rigole de leurs btise.

le monde sombre peu a peu dans le chaos.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans l'avenir on vas revenir a des micro structure, des ferme locale produisant de la nourriture bio locale et saine.


Dans les villes ils feront comment ?
Il n'y a pas beaucoup de fermes.

----------


## Grogro

De l'incomptence absolue de l'administration Trump en ce qui concerne la diplomatie : http://www.slate.fr/story/162387/des...p-negociations

----------


## Grogro

C'est de mieux en mieux. Tranquille,  la frache, dcontract du gland, il vient proprement d'humilier son alli historique le plus fidle : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/us...y_2848361.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'histoire du Brexit il a raison. Theresa May fait n'importe quoi, elle accorde beaucoup trop de chose  l'UE...
Mais de toute faon le prsident amricain peut dire tout ce qu'il veut, a ne changera rien, les USA et le Royaume Uni seront toujours "les plus proches allis, mais aussi les amis les plus chers".
C'est qu'une dclaration a n'a pas tellement de valeur... a ne change rien.

De toute faon Trump n'est l que pour 4 ou 8 ans, peut tre que le prochain prsident (ou la prochaine prsidente) respectera plus le protocole.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Et Bolsonaro, le soit-disant "Trump tropical", n'est-il pas autant raciste, sexiste et homophobe, n'est-il pas soutenu par JM Le Pen et le KKK ?

Ou bien ce fantoche ultralibral faussement populiste n'est-il pas assez subversif - conomiquement et radicalement parlant aux yeux de l'Occident - pour avoir l'honneur de passer sous les feux de vos sarcasmes, mon cher Mingolito ? 
A l'instar de ces mdias de centre gauche qui ne se livrent qu' une inquitude de faade devant ce vernis d'extrme-droite maquillant un programme digne de la Commission Europenne !

A vrai dire sur ce sujet je n'attends rien d'autre que des rjouissances de votre part, celles de voir le Brsil dclarer bientt la guerre au Venezuela, dsormais entirement assig par les forces de la Libert et de la Banque.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump charge Macron dans une salve de tweets



> The problem is that Emmanuel suffers from a very low Approval Rating in France, 26%, and an unemployment rate of almost 10%. He was just trying to get onto another subject. By the way, *there is no country more Nationalist than France, very proud people-and rightfully so!* MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!
> 
> "Quand l'hlicoptre n'a pas pu voler jusqu'au cimetire  cause de la trs faible visibilit, j'ai propos d'y aller en voiture. Les services secrets ont dit NON. (...) J'ai fait un discours le jour suivant au cimetire amricain (de Suresnes, ndlr) sous une pluie battante!", a-t-il crit, avant de dnoncer des "fake news".
> 
> "La France fait de l'excellent vin, mais les tats-Unis aussi. Le problme est qu'il est trs difficile de vendre du vin amricain en France, avec des tarifs (douaniers) levs. Pendant ce temps, il est facile de vendre du vin franais aux tats-Unis, avec de faibles tarifs douaniers. Ce n'est pas juste et cela doit changer", avait ainsi crit le locataire de la Maison Blanche.


C'est un marrant Trump  ::ptdr::  (il dit que les franais sont nationaliste juste pour faire chier Macron ^^)
Par contre l'histoire du vin c'est n'importe quoi.
On est inond de produit US en France alors qu'il y a plein de fromages franais interdit aux USA.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Par contre l'histoire du vin c'est n'importe quoi.
> On est inond de produit US en France alors qu'il y a plein de fromages franais interdit aux USA.


Mais il passe son temps  raconter n'importe quoi sur Twitter, et les commentaires sur les vins, c'est de loin le moins important. ^^

Surtout que pratiquement n'importe quel vin franais la-bas vaut la peau des fesses (ou le fait que ces fromages soient interdits), du fait que justement, il fait du protectionnisme (tu sais, le truc que tu rclame tout le temps).

C'est a l'ennui du protectionnisme, c'est que cela fonctionne dans les deux sens hein. :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est a l'ennui du protectionnisme, c'est que cela fonctionne dans les deux sens hein. :p


C'est trs bien le protectionnisme, c'est normal qu'il y ait des taxes sur certains produits Franais aux USA. (de toute faon les produits Franais sont des produits de luxe, c'est normal qu'ils soient cher  ::P: )
L o je les critiques c'est que les fromages  base de lait cru,  pte molle et non pasteuris sont interdit (ainsi que les Kinder Surprise et l'Absinthe).

L'UE essaie de mettre en place une sorte de protectionnisme avec la taxe sur les entreprises du numrique...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est trs bien le protectionnisme, c'est normal qu'il y ait des taxes sur certains produits Franais aux USA. (de toute faon les produits Franais sont des produits de luxe, c'est normal qu'ils soient cher )
> *L o je les critiques c'est que les fromages  base de lait cru,  pte molle et non pasteuris sont interdit (ainsi que les Kinder Surprise et l'Absinthe)*.


Et en quoi c'est un problme qu'ils interdisent ces produits ? Ils font ce qu'ils veulent dans leur pays souverain non ? 

Et pourtant  l'inverse, tu hurle de toute ton me pour qu'on continue d'interdire "la viande  la javel amricaine". En quoi est-ce diffrent ? Et n'est-ce pas un peu contradictoire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais je suis d'accord, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent...
Mais ils loupent des trucs quand mme... (niveau fromage)
Bon aprs ce n'est pas leur culture, donc c'est pas trop grave.

 la base je disais juste que les USA exportent plus de trucs en France, que le France n'exporte aux USA.
Pour le moment on est pas noy sous le vin californien donc a va.

Avec le CETA/TAFTA les entreprises vont pouvoir attaquer les tats pour manque  gagner et a craint...

----------


## Bubu017

> Pour le moment on est pas noy sous le vin californien donc a va.


Oui et non. Aprs c'est aux gens de prendre leurs responsabilits et de ne pas acheter que de a, ou aux viticulteurs franais de faire en sorte que leur vin soit meilleur, mais s'il est bon pourquoi s'en priver ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais s'il est bon pourquoi s'en priver ?


Personnellement je n'aime pas le vin, j'en bois jamais, donc je n'aide pas tellement les producteurs franais...
a me semble compliqu comme truc...




> Aprs c'est aux gens de prendre leurs responsabilits


Prs d'un tiers des Franais limitent leur chauffage faute de moyens
75% des Franais estiment que leur pouvoir d'achat a baiss
Pauvret : 1 Franais sur 5 ne mange pas  sa faim, selon le Secours populaire

Les gens font attention  ce qu'ils achtent au niveau du prix et pas de la qualit ou de la provenance.
Quand il y aura de la viande moins cher en provenance du continent amricain en France, plein de franais en achteront.

=====
PTROLE BRENT : APRS UN TWEET DE TRUMP, LA CHUTE DES COURS DU PTROLE S'ACCLRE



> Alors que les principaux pays producteurs de ptrole - l'exception notable des tats-Unis- avaient annonc, hier, rflchir  "de nouvelles stratgies" pour mettre un terme  la baisse quasi-continue des cours de l'or noir depuis dbut octobre, un tweet du prsident amricain n'a pas aid le march ptrolier  se redresser. "*On peut esprer que l'Arabie saoudite et l'Opep ne rduiront pas leur production de ptrole. Les prix du ptrole devraient tre nettement plus bas si on se base sur (le niveau de) l'offre*", a crit Donald Trump, aux alentours de 19h hier soir sur son compte Twitter.


Les producteurs de ptrole sont bizarre, baisser le prix du ptrole a ne semble pas logique...
Une pnurie de ptrole redoute  l'horizon 2025



> Pour l'heure, l'offre mondiale d'or noir est suprieure  la demande. L'embargo dclench par Donald Trump voici une semaine contre le ptrole iranien n'a pas mis le march en tension comme certains experts le redoutaient. Et pour cause, le prsident amricain a d'emble autoris huit pays clients des Iraniens  continuer de leur acheter du brut, certes en moindres quantits. Toujours est-il que le march n'est pas assch. Il l'est d'autant moins que, ct offre, la production du ptrole de schiste aux tats-Unis poursuit sa croissance spectaculaire, tandis que ct demande, la soif de ptrole de la Chine s'tanche un peu  mesure que son activit conomique ralentit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Surtout que pratiquement n'importe quel vin franais la-bas vaut la peau des fesses (ou le fait que ces fromages soient interdits), du fait que justement, il fait du protectionnisme (tu sais, le truc que tu rclame tout le temps).


C'est le fromage au lait cru qui est interdit. Tu peux trouver des camemberts au lait pasteuris (mais c'est pas bon).

Je rappelle que la Californie a plant des cpages franais et qu'ils ont t forms  la base par les franais, avec la mto locale leur vin est tout aussi bon que le notre. Mais avec le cot du transport il n'y a aucun intrt  exporter dans nos pays respectifs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le fromage au lait cru qui est interdit. Tu peux trouver des camemberts au lait pasteuris (mais c'est pas bon).
> 
> Je rappelle que la Californie a plant des cpages franais et qu'ils ont t forms  la base par les franais, avec la mto locale leur vin est tout aussi bon que le notre. Mais avec le cot du transport il n'y a aucun intrt  exporter dans nos pays respectifs.


A noter que les pieds de vigne sont tous d'origine amricaine. Ce sont les greffes qui sont des espces europennes. C'est juste pour la petite histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'Allemagne risque de diminuer l'exportation de voitures aux USA :
Etats-Unis: Donald Trump veut taxer les voitures importes



> Les menaces de guerre commerciale persistent. Donald Trump a signal mercredi son intention dimposer des taxes douanires sur les importations de voitures aux Etats-Unis pour protger lindustrie automobile amricaine. Une menace particulirement redoute en Allemagne, o lautomobile est un secteur cl de lconomie.
> 
> Prenant pour prtexte lannonce de plan social du constructeur amricain General Motors (G.M), le prsident rpublicain a justifi lexistence de telles mesures protectionnistes soulignant quelles avaient fait leur preuve pour prmunir les pick-up de la concurrence trangre.
> 
> * Si nous avions fait de mme avec les voitures venant ici, bien plus de voitures auraient t fabriques ici* , a-t-il crit dans un tweet.  *Et G.M ne fermerait pas ses usines dans lOhio, le Michigan et le Maryland* , a-t-il ajout dans un deuxime tweet.
> (...)
> En 2017, un peu moins de la moiti (8,3 millions) des quelque 17 millions de voitures vendues aux Etats-Unis avaient t importes. Les voitures importes du Canada et du Mexique, qui viennent de conclure un nouvel accord de libre-change avec les Etats-Unis (AEUMC), seront exemptes. Ces deux pays produisent une majorit des voitures importes aux Etats-Unis (4,27 millions) devant le Japon (21 % des importations), lAllemagne (11 %) et la Core du Sud (8 %).

----------


## Buffet_froid

Lcrivain a chant les louanges de lactuel locataire de la Maison-Blanche dans le magazine amricain Harpers.
https://harpers.org/archive/2019/01/...ood-president/

Pour l'crivain franais habitu  cultiver la controverse, la politique de dsengagement international engage par Barack Obama et amplifie par l'actuel locataire de la Maison-Blanche est "_une trs bonne nouvelle pour le reste du monde_". "_Les Amricains nous lchent la grappe. Ils nous laissent exister_", crit Houellebecq dans cet article, o il se flicite aussi que les tats-Unis aient cess de _"rpandre"_  l'tranger leurs valeurs selon lui contestables comme la dmocratie ou la libert de la presse.

Le milliardaire rpublicain "_a t lu pour dfendre les intrts des travailleurs amricains, et il dfend les intrts des travailleurs amricains. On aurait voulu voir ce genre d'attitude en France plus souvent au cours des cinquante dernires annes._"

L'crivain franais parmi les plus connus  l'tranger est aussi en phase avec l'hostilit de Trump envers l'Union europenne et son parti pris pour le Brexit: *les Europens n'ont "ni valeurs communes, ni intrts communs, l'Europe n'existe pas, c'est une ide stupide qui a tourn au cauchemar"*.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/livres/2018/1...jamais-vus.php

----------


## Ryu2000

Venezuela : Donald Trump menace les militaires pro-Maduro



> Le prsident amricain, Donald Trump, a mis en garde, lundi 18 fvrier, les chefs militaires du Venezuela, estimant quils courraient  leur  perte  sils refusaient de se rallier  lopposant et prsident autoproclam Juan Guaido.  Les yeux de monde entier sont braqus sur vous aujourdhui , a averti M. Trump, dans un discours prononc  Miami devant la communaut vnzulienne de Floride.


Pure mais c'est scandaleux cette ingrence trangre !
Maduro  t lu, il est  sa place lgitimement. De quel droit les USA peuvent menacer l'arme Vnzulienne ?

Les USA n'ont pas  interfrer avec les vnements au Venezuela.
C'est n'importe quoi de soutenir Juan Guaido...

C'est cool que les USA aient arrter d'aider ceux qui voulaient renverser le gouvernement Syrien, mais c'est nul de vouloir faire la mme chose au Venezuela.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Venezuela : Donald Trump menace les militaires pro-Maduro
> 
> Pure mais c'est scandaleux cette ingrence trangre !
> Maduro  t lu, il est  sa place lgitimement. De quel droit les USA peuvent menacer l'arme Vnzulienne ?
> 
> Les USA n'ont pas  interfrer avec les vnements au Venezuela.
> C'est n'importe quoi de soutenir Juan Guaido...
> 
> C'est cool que les USA aient arrter d'aider ceux qui voulaient renverser le gouvernement Syrien, mais c'est nul de vouloir faire la mme chose au Venezuela.



Tu sais qu'une bonne partie des pays occidentaux, dont la France, soutienne aussi Guaido hein ? Pourquoi s'nerver que contre les USA ? 

Pourquoi tu n'as pas fait le mme message quand le gouvernement franais a reconnu Guaido comme nouveau prsident ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu sais qu'une bonne partie des pays occidentaux, dont la France, soutienne aussi Guaido hein ? Pourquoi s'nerver que contre les USA ? 
> 
> Pourquoi tu n'as pas fait le mme message quand le gouvernement franais a reconnu Guaido comme nouveau prsident ?


Surtout que si c'est Trump qui le fait, c'est forcment bien. Non ? C'est pas ton chouchou ?  ::mouarf:: 

Attention : Il y a un pige dans ce post. En effet, je cite Ecthelion2, mais je m'adresse  Ryu.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais qu'une bonne partie des pays occidentaux, dont la France, soutienne aussi Guaido hein ?


Parce que les USA sont leaders les autres sont suiveurs.
Macron ne reprsente rien, le monde entier se fout de sa gueule, il est trop bas niveau pour qu'on le mentionne. (Macron ce n'est pas un personnage de premier plan comme Merkel par exemple)
Et en plus Trump est beaucoup plus menaant, le gars menace l'arme pour qu'elle trahisse le peuple Vnzulien.

Mais sinon ouais je suis contre l'ensemble des pays qui soutiennent Juan Guaido.
Le gars sort de nul part et d'un coup plein de pays le reconnaissent.

L'Occident fait chier de s'occuper de ce qui ne lui regarde pas.
Par contre l'Occident est pote avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, Isral, etc.
Chaque intervention occidentale fout la merde.
L'Irak se portait mieux sous Saddam Hussein, la Libye se portait mieux sous Mouammar Kadhafi, le Syrie a russie a sauver Bachar el-Assad, heureusement sinon des terroristes allaient prendre le pouvoir.

L'Occident devrait arrter de mettre le chaos partout.




> Surtout que si c'est Trump qui le fait, c'est forcment bien. Non ? C'est pas ton chouchou ?


L plein de pays occidentaux sont d'accord avec Trump donc la probabilit que ce soit une ide de merde est forte. (et en plus je prfre Maduro  Trump, le Venezuela est un symbole de la rsistance  l'empire US)
Trump fait plein de choses que je ne cautionne pas. (par exemple le gaz de schiste)
Et il a t dcevant sur plein de trucs, par exemple au dbut il disait que l'OTAN ne servait plus  rien et qu'il fallait y mettre fin, c'tait bien.

Je suis contre Macron, mais  de trs rares occasions il a dit des choses avec lesquelles je suis d'accord.
On ne peut pas tre 100% en accord ou 100% en dsaccord avec quelqu'un.

----------


## Charvalos

Tiens, cela faisait longtemps...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...). (et en plus je prfre Maduro  Trump, le Venezuela est un symbole de la rsistance  l'empire US)(.../...)


J'excre Trump, ce gamin de 6 ans capricieux perdu dans un corps de 71 balais, inculte, et entirement vou au culte de sa propre publicit.

Mais regardons un peu de plus loin. Est-ce que les gens qui habitent le pays de Trump s'enfuient pour aller se rfugier au pays de Maduro? Ou est-ce le contraire?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais regardons un peu de plus loin. Est-ce que les gens qui habitent le pays de Trump s'enfuient pour aller se rfugier au pays de Maduro? Ou est-ce le contraire?


Les USA ne subissent pas de fortes sanctions internationales donc a n'a rien  voir.
Ce sont les sanctions qui plombent l'conomie du pays, si le Venezuela n'avait pas autant de btons dans ses roues la situation serait beaucoup mieux.
Si le pays va mal c'est  cause de puissances trangres.

Le Venezuela possde le plus gros volume de ptrole prouv au monde, le pays pourrait tre beaucoup plus riche.
Les richesses pourraient tre partages avec le peuple comme c'tait le cas en Libye sous Kadhafi.

Notre vie tait meilleure sous Kadhafi



> Depuis sa chute aprs 42 ans de rgne, inscurit et pnuries se sont installes dans le quotidien des Libyens, rythm par les coupures d'lectricit et les files d'attente devant les banques, o la liquidit fait dfaut.
> 
> Le pays est dchir par des luttes d'influence que se livrent dans l'impunit la plus totale les nombreuses milices, mais aussi les dizaines de tribus, composante essentielle de la socit libyenne.
> 
> Ce riche pays ptrolier aux frontires poreuses est devenu, depuis, un carrefour de contrebande d'armes, de drogues et surtout de trafic lucratif de migrants de l'Afrique subsaharienne, qui tentent la prilleuse traverse de la mer Mditerrane pour rejoindre l'Europe.
> 
> Profitant du chaos, les djihadistes - notamment ceux de l'Etat islamique (EI) et d'Al-Qada - ont fait de l'immense territoire libyen un de leurs repaires. Et sur le plan politique, deux autorits rivales se disputent le pouvoir.


===
Si vous voulez voir des jeunes qui s'enfuient vous pouvez regarder l'Italie et l'Espagne, il y a eu tellement de dpart que a a fait diminuer les statistiques du chmage ^^
En Espagne, l'inquitant exode des jeunes diplms



> Incapable d'offrir  ses jeunes diplms des conditions de travail dcentes et  la hauteur de leurs qualifications, l'Espagne voit ses forces vives fuir vers d'autres pays. Elle aura pourtant besoin de ces exils pour relever son conomie.


C'est l'conomie qui fait fuir les gens.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump accuse les mdias d'tre l'ennemi du peuple



> Pendants deux ans (les mdias mainstreams) ont pouss ce dlire de la collusion russe, alors qu'ils savaient qu'il n'y avait pas de collusion. Ce sont vraiment les ennemis du peuple et le vritable parti d'opposition, a tweet Donald Trump deux jours aprs la publication du rapport Mueller, qui a conclu  l'absence d'lments pour prouver une entente de Donald Trump avec la Russie.


Je suis d'accord avec lui, les mdias mainstream sont l'ennemi du peuple, ils cherchent  nous manipuler,  nous formater idologiquement,  nous influencer.
Il suffit de voir  qui appartiennent les mdias pour comprendre qu'ils ne cherchent pas notre bien...

----------


## Lucio_

C'est amusant comment les ennemis du peuple sont systmatiquement les mme que les ennemis de la marque "Trump"

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est amusant comment les ennemis du peuple sont systmatiquement les mme que les ennemis de la marque "Trump"


Ben en mme temps critiquer les mdias mainstreams a faisait partie de sa stratgie pendant la campagne de 2016... Les mdias sont nos ennemis

Plus les mdias s'acharnaient contre Trump plus il y avait des gens prt  voter pour lui.
Quelqu'un qui se fait cracher dessus par tous les mdias ne peut pas tre mauvais (c'est une logique qui se tient).

----------


## Lucio_

The Daily Telegraph 
The Herald Sun
Sunday Mail
The Times
News of the World
The Sun
The New York Post
The Wall Street Journal

Ennemis du peuple ou media non mainstream?
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quelqu'un qui se fait cracher dessus par tous les mdias ne peut pas tre mauvais (*c'est une logique qui se tient*).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Image d'Hotel Mario sur Philips CD-i.


En attendant Trump a t lu avec ce genre de communication, face au bulldozer Hillary qui avait l'intgralit des lobbys puissants derrire elle.
Critiquer les mdias aux USA en 2016 c'tait tendance, comme critiquer les mdias aujourd'hui en France, quand on voit ce qu'ils disent  propos des gilets jaunes et qu'on le compare  la ralit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Biden entre en campagne et Trump a eu un message (presque) sympa



> L'ancien vice-prsident de Barack Obama est l'actuel favori des sondages dans le camp dmocrate pour dfier Donald Trump lors de l'lection prsidentielle de 2020.


Si les dmocrates veulent gagner il faut absolument que Joe Biden perdre les primaires dmocrate.
Le peuple va s'en mfier encore plus que d'Hillary.

Le gars touchent tout le monde comme si il tait sous MDMA.


Aujourd'hui c'est la mode du consentement, donc on ne force pas des bisous sur des petites filles.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon a n'a rien a voir avec Trump mais il fallait bien caler a quelque part :
Pkin et Moscou condamnent le premier test amricain dun missile de porte intermdiaire depuis la guerre froide



> Les autorits russes et chinoises ont rapidement ragi, mardi 20 aot,  lannonce par Washington dun test de missile de porte intermdiaire effectu dimanche au large de la Californie, le premier depuis la guerre froide. La ralisation de cet essai  aura de graves consquences ngatives pour la scurit rgionale et internationale , a averti devant la presse le porte-parole de la diplomatie chinoise, Geng Shuang, mettant en garde Washington contre  une escalade des confrontations militaires .
> (...)
> Le jour mme o les Etats-Unis quittaient le trait de dsarmement FNI, le 2 aot, le ministre de la dfense, Mark Esper, annonait que les Etats-Unis allaient dsormais acclrer le dveloppement de nouveaux missiles sol-air, en rponse au missile russe 9M729 qui, selon les Occidentaux, viole le trait FNI, ce que Moscou dment, insistant sur le fait que son nouveau missile a une porte maximale de  480 kilomtres .
> 
>  Maintenant que nous nous sommes retirs, le ministre de la dfense va poursuivre pleinement le dveloppement de ces missiles sol-air conventionnels dans une rponse prudente aux actions de la Russie , expliquait M. Esper. Il avait prcis que les Amricains avaient commenc en 2017 des recherches sur ces systmes de missiles, tout en restant dans les limites du trait FNI sur les forces nuclaires intermdiaires.
> 
> Mais pour le dput russe Iouri Chvytkine, vice-prsident de la commission de la dfense de la Douma, la chambre basse du Parlement russe,  les essais de ce missile confirment une fois de plus que les Etats-Unis violaient laccord FNI .  Ils prparaient  lavance den sortir unilatralement , a prcis  lagence russe Ria-Novosti cet lu de la Douma.


a fait un peu "guerre froide", les tats-unis provoquent...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon a n'a rien a voir avec Trump mais il fallait bien caler a quelque part :
> Pkin et Moscou condamnent le premier test amricain dun missile de porte intermdiaire depuis la guerre froide
> 
> 
> a fait un peu "guerre froide", les tats-unis provoquent...


Dis-donc, Ryu, Trump, c'est pas le mec super cool qui tu nous vendais  corps et  cris, contre H. Clinton, parce que H. Clinton c'tait un va-en-guerre, et qu'avec elle, les USA serait trop pour la guerre, alors que le gentil Trump, lui, il tait pour la paix, toussa, toussa ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> parce que H. Clinton c'tait un va-en-guerre, et qu'avec elle, les USA serait trop pour la guerre


Comme je l'ai dj expliqu  plusieurs reprises *le prsident US n'a pas le pouvoir total*, ce n'est pas un dictateur.
Aux USA il y a ce qu'on appelle l'tat profond pour moi c'est l'ensemble des groupes puissants (Aipac, capitalistes, march de l'armement, industrie, etc).
Aprs c'est un jeu de *compromis* pour qu'on laisse Trump faire un truc qu'il veut faire il faut qu'il fasse des choses pour les autres. (mme si il n'a pas t financ pendant sa campagne)
JFK a essay de s'attaquer aux banques et il est mort juste aprs, il faut faire attention avec les lobbys...

Mais aprs ouais Hillary est pro guerre  fond, elle est li au lobby de l'armement. C'est une hystrique :


Normalement on ne la verra plus donc tout va bien.
Maintenant on parle des liens de son mari avec Epstein.
Bill Clinton en travesti? Le trs trange tableau retrouv chez Jeffrey Epstein

Les ordres que donnent Trump ne sont pas toujours respect, par exemple quand il demande  la CIA de se barrer de Syrie...
Trump ends covert CIA program to arm anti-Assad rebels in Syria, a move sought by Moscow

----------


## virginieh

> Dis-donc, Ryu, Trump, c'est pas le mec super cool qui tu nous vendais  corps et  cris, contre H. Clinton, parce que H. Clinton c'tait un va-en-guerre, et qu'avec elle, les USA serait trop pour la guerre, alors que le gentil Trump, lui, il tait pour la paix, toussa, toussa ?


Tu n'as mme pas lu toute ce que tu as cit : Il a dit que a, a n'a rien a voir avec Trump, d'ailleurs comme tout ce qui se passe et qui implique les USA qu'il ne veut pas cautionner, a n'a rien  voir avec leur prsident, seulement les trucs qu'il trouve bien, voyons, c'est assez vident.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump ne s'entend pas trs bien avec la FED :
tats-Unis: Trump ragit avec fureur au discours du prsident de la Fed



> Le prsident amricain s'en prend par tweet interpos au prsident de la Fed, la Banque centrale des tats-Unis. Donald Trump est du, semble-t-il, par le discours de Jerome Powell, dont il attendait un plus franc soutien  l'conomie amricaine.
> 
> Comme d'habitude la Fed n'a rien fait ! *Jay Powell serait-il un ennemi pire que le prsident Xi ?* , tweete un Donald Trump furieux aprs le patron de la Rserve fdrale amricaine, qu'il a pourtant choisi  ce poste.

----------


## David_g

> Trump ne s'entend pas trs bien avec la FED :
> tats-Unis: Trump ragit avec fureur au discours du prsident de la Fed


Logique vu qu'ils ne sont pas  ses ordres et qu'il leur demande de compenser ses dcisions.
L'avantage c'est s'il n'est pas rlu : la FED devra  un moment remonter ses taux et il pourra dblatrer sur les rsultats du nouveau prsident (on notera qu'on ne l'entend plus sur le dficit budgtaire bizarrement). Et s'il est rlu, tout sera de la faute de la FED.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les prsidents US sont oblig d'tre super pote avec isral...
Trump a  du mal  croire  quIsral ait espionn la Maison Blanche



> Un mdia amricain affirme que l'Etat hbreu a intercept des communications tlphoniques via un IMSI-catcher
> 
> Trump ne croit pas une seconde que celui quil appelle souvent son  ami Bibi  ait pu lespionner. Le site Politico a rapport quIsral aurait mis en place en 2017 un systme dinterception des communications portables dans la zone autour de la Maison Blanche, au coeur de Washington.  Ces appareils devaient srement servir  espionner le prsident Donald Trump  et ses conseillers, a expliqu un responsable amricain cit par le journal.
> 
>  Je ny crois pas. Je ne pense pas que les Israliens nous espionnaient. Jaurais du mal  y croire , a dclar le prsident des Etats-Unis.  Tout est possible mais je ny crois pas , a-t-il insist. Isral a vigoureusement ni cette accusation.


L il fait le crdule incapable d'envisager a "les israliens sont trop gentils pour espionner un alli", mais en ralit c'est ultra probable qu'isral espionne Trump...

a m'a toujours nerv de voir les prsidents se mettre  genoux devant isral...
C'est dgueulasse...
QUAND HOLLANDE DCLARE SA FLAMME  NETANYAHOU

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L il fait le crdule incapable d'envisager a "les israliens sont trop gentils pour espionner un alli", mais en ralit c'est ultra probable qu'isral espionne Trump...


Tout comme les USA doivent espionner Isral, comme ils le font avec tout le monde. 

Ses dclarations, c'est juste pour viter que le ton monte avec Isral, il se prend dj la tte avec suffisamment de pays en ce moment pour en rajouter un de plus. 

Enfin j'espre que c'est pour a, si il pense vraiment ce qu'il dit, il est juste encore plus c*n que ce que l'on pensait...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ses dclarations, c'est juste pour viter que le ton monte avec Isral, il se prend dj la tte avec suffisamment de pays en ce moment pour en rajouter un de plus.


 chaque fois qu'un truc concerne isral ils se mettent tous  ramper, c'est n'importe quoi...
Pourquoi tous les chefs d'tats veulent absolument se soumettre  Netanyahou ? C'est un pays raciste qui s'tend illgalement, en plus le pouvoir isralien soutient les rebelles/terroristes en Syrie parce qu'il veut voler la rgion du Golan.
Les politiciens franais se prosternent devant le CRIF.

Le CRIF n'aime plus Melenchon par contre, d'aprs le CRIF Melenchon est pro Assad, pro Iran, pro Poutine, pro manifestation antismite ^^
MLENCHON, LES JUIFS ET LE "PEUPLE SUPRIEUR"




> Enfin j'espre que c'est pour a, si il pense vraiment ce qu'il dit, il est juste encore plus c*n que ce que l'on pensait...


Il y a une thorie qui stipule que plus les gens et les mdias se moquent de Trump, plus a motive des gens  voter pour lui.
 la TV US il y avait plein de propagande anti Trump faites par des comiques, au final a l'a peut-tre aid. (les dmocrates n'ont pas aim cette thorie)

----------


## Ryu2000

Attaques de drones en Arabie saoudite :  Cest aussi un avertissement adress  lEurope 



> Un affront  sans prcdent contre lapprovisionnement nergtique mondial , condamne la Maison-Blanche. Une attaque par drones a provoqu ce samedi des incendies dans deux installations ptrolires du groupe Aramco en Arabie saoudite, obligeant le pays, premier exportateur mondial dor noir  rduire temporairement de moiti sa production.
> 
> Lattaque a t revendique par les rebelles ymnites Houtis, en conflit avec le gouvernement de la Rpublique du Ymen, soutenu par lArabie saoudite. Mais pour Mike Pompeo, le secrtaire dtat amricain, il ny a gure de doute : derrire ces attaques de drones  qui se rptent depuis mai , il faut voir la main de lIran et une nouvelle tentative de dstabiliser cette rgion hautement stratgique sur les questions ptrolires. Sans surprise, Thran rfute ces accusations destines   corner la rputation dun pays afin de crer un cadre pour de futures actions contre lui .


Des rebelles ymnites attaque des installations ptrolires en Arabie Saoudite et les USA mettent directement la faute sur l'Iran, en ayant strictement aucune preuve.
Il ne doit pas y avoir que l'Iran qui sait fabriquer des drones...

Les USA ont russi  utiliser le 11 septembre comme prtexte pour attaquer l'Irak, donc avec eux tout est possible...

----------


## Ryu2000

Attaques en Arabie Saoudite : Donald Trump va-t-il intervenir en Iran ?



> CRISE DIPLOMATIQUE - Le prsident amricain a dclar lundi que l'Iran semblait tre derrire l'attaque de ce weekend contre l'Arabie saoudite, mais il a ajout qu'il souhaitait malgr tout "viter" un conflit.* Ce dernier est pourtant bien envisag par ses conseillers.*
> 
> Le dtail des frappes devrait tre connu d'ici peu : Washington est en train de prparer un dossier pour prouver ses dires et convaincre la communaut internationale, notamment les Europens,  l'Assemble gnrale de l'ONU la semaine prochaine. *Pas sr pour autant que l'administration amricaine attende le feu vert de leurs allis. "Je vous le promets : nous sommes prts", a lanc Mike Pence ce mardi, alors que Mike Pompeo, le chef de la diplomatie amricaine, s'est envol direction l'Arabie Saoudite pour "voquer" la "rponse" des Etats-Unis aux attaques. "Les Etats-Unis d'Amrique feront tout ce qui est ncessaire pour dfendre notre pays, nos soldats et nos allis dans le Golfe", a martel Mike Pence.*


Et ben pure Mike Pence et Mike Pompeo n'ont pas l'air d'tre des rigolos  :8O: 
a rappelle un peu l'Irak avec le mensonge de Colin Powell, les USA qui demandent aux allis d'attaquer l'Irak avec eux et la France qui refuse.
Jespre que Macron refusera d'intervenir comme Chirac l'avait fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le mur entre les USA et le Mexique ne ralise pas sa mission correctement.
Des trafiquants mexicains scient le mur  la frontire amricaine, Trump minimise



> Promesse phare de la campagne 2016 du magnat de l'immobilier, la construction du mur tout au long de la frontire mexicaine peine  se concrtiser, le Congrs refusant de dbloquer les fonds ncessaires  son financement.


Si Trump ne se fait pas destituer, il se fera probablement rlire :
USA 2020: Cest trs serr entre Trump et les dmocrates dans les six Etats o tout va se jouer



> Oubliez limpeachment, la cote de popularit de Trump et les sondages nationaux qui le donnent perdant dans un raz-de-mare face aux dmocrates. A un an de llection du 3 novembre 2020, le prsident amricain garde toutes ses chances : dans les six Etats o stait joue la prsidentielle de 2016, Donald Trump accuse un lger retard face  Joe Biden mais devance Bernie Sanders et Elizabeth Warren, selon une srie de sondages raliss par le New York Times.
> 
> Si les Etats-Unis votaient au suffrage universel direct, Al Gore et Hillary Clinton, qui ont remport plus de voix que George Bush et Donald Trump, auraient gagn. Mais les pres fondateurs navaient quune confiance trs limite dans la populace, et ils ont choisi le systme indirect du collge lectoral, qui attribue  chaque Etat un nombre de grands lecteurs assigns au vainqueur, quel que soit lcart. Donald Trump a t lu car il a remport *le Wisconsin, la Pennsylvanie et le Michigan* de quelques dizaines de milliers de voix. Et dans ces Etats, il reste trs comptitif.


Hillary a probablement truqu les primaires dmocrates, jespre que Joe Biden ne fera pas la mme erreur, Hillary avait t li  l'affaire du Pizza Gate, vu comme Joe Biden se conduit avec les petites filles, a va mal se mettre.
L'lection prsidentielle amricaine se tiendra le 3 novembre 2020.

Elizabeth Warren agrees Democratic race 'rigged' for Clinton

----------


## Ryu2000

https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/...35180220620807
Donald Trump :



> Wow! Crazy Bernie Sanders is surging in the polls, looking very good against his opponents in the Do Nothing Party. So what does this all mean? Stay tuned!


https://twitter.com/berniesanders/st...37138625003522
Bernie Sanders :



> It means youre going to lose.


Bernie Sanders et Elizabeth Warren films en train de se traiter de menteurs
Elizabeth Warren accuse Bernie Sanders de n'importe quoi, si les dmocrates veulent gagner en 2020 il faut que Bernie Sanders gagne les primaires dmocrates.
Trump: 'I don't believe that Bernie said' a woman can't win in 2020

----------


## Ryu2000

Hillary Clinton n'aime pas Bernie Sanders, personnellement a me le rend encore plus sympathique.
Hillary Clinton attaque Bernie Sanders juste avant les primaires



> Il a t au Congrs pendant des annes, il navait quun seul snateur pour le soutenir. Personne ne laime, personne ne veut travailler avec lui, il na rien fait, lance brutalement lancienne snatrice et secrtaire dtat.
> 
> Tout a cest du pipeau et jai vraiment de la peine pour les gens qui se sont laiss berner, lche Clinton. Et sa faon de voir les choses est toujours dactualit, confirme-t-elle dans une interview au Hollywood Reporter publie ce mardi 21 janvier. 
> 
> Les ractions  ces dclarations ne se sont pas fait attendre. Sur les rseaux sociaux, ct dmocrate comme rpublicain, *beaucoup ont immdiatement not quun tel message avait de quoi surprendre venant dune figure politique particulirement peu apprcie aux tats-Unis.*
> 
> Cette sortie na videmment pas du tout t apprcie par les soutiens de Bernie Sanders qui ont mis en avant que* ce dernier est actuellement le candidat dmocrate qui bnficie le plus dopinions favorables*.


Ben ouais t'es ultra impopulaire Hillary donc critiquer Bernie Sanders c'est contre productif. Si tu veux aider ton aider ton pote Joe Biden ne t'exprime pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump ne va pas se faire rlire si a continu  ::?: 
Entre Bernie Sanders et Joe Biden, l'cart se ressert et le ton monte



> Et la concurrence est dautant plus rude que entre les deux septuagnaires que, *pour la premire fois depuis prs dun an, un sondage national ce mercredi place Sanders en premire position (27%)*, mais dans la marge derreur, devant Biden (24%).


Si Joe Biden gagne les primaires, a va probablement finir comme pour Hillary, il y aura des histoires du type Pizzagate (aux USA a a eu de l'effet), en revanche Bernie Sanders semble beaucoup plus clean.

----------


## Ryu2000

#HotGirlsForBernie  Les jolies filles  sinvitent dans la campagne de Bernie Sanders



> Le candidat dmocrate  la prsidentielle amricaine Bernie Sanders peut dsormais compter sur un soutien de poids pour sa campagne.  grand renfort de selfies, de nombreuses  jolies filles  qui se revendiquent ainsi, ont expliqu pourquoi elles soutenaient le snateur socialiste.


Je comprend pourquoi les jeunes femmes prfrent soutenir Bernie Sanders que Joe Biden.  ::P:  (#hotgirlsforbernie)

Quelque part a me rappelle un peu a :
WATCH: Russian Man Touches 1,000 Women's Breasts For Putin



> Why? We don't really understand. *After touching all the breasts, he then meets Prime Minister Putin and shakes his hand*, somehow passing the breast touching experience onto him (or something like that).


2020 c'est l'anne de Bernie Sanders, il va gagner les primaires dmocrates si a continu, si c'est le cas ce sera vraiment une menace pour Trump.

----------


## David_g

> 2020 c'est l'anne de Bernie Sanders, il va gagner les primaires dmocrates si a continu, si c'est le cas ce sera vraiment une menace pour Trump.


Aucune chance qu'il soit un danger pour Trump. Si tu penses rellement cela, tu ne suis et ne connait que peu les USA.
Cela serait une norme chance pour Trump si Sanders gagnait l'investiture dmocrate.


PS :  mon grand regret certes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela serait une norme chance pour Trump si Sanders gagnait l'investiture dmocrate.


 mon avis Trump ferait un plus gros score contre Joe Biden ou Elizabeth Warren que contre Bernie Sanders.
Les tasuniens vont se dire que Joe Biden est pdophile vu comme ils touchent les petites filles. Il va y avoir une histoire comme le Pizza Gate et a va le griller comme Hillary Clinton.

Bernie Sanders semble beaucoup moins louche que les autres favoris. Hillary Clinton n'aime pas Bernier Sanders, c'est bon signe.

Mais bon le scnario le plus probable, si les dmocrates n'arrivent pas  dstituer Trump, c'est qu'il se fasse rlire.
W. Bush et Obama on fait 2 mandats, Trump devrait y arriver galement. Plein d'tasuniens sont satisfait de son bilan.

----------


## Gunny

Il est tout  fait possible que Sanders fasse un plus gros score que Biden ou Warren face  Trump. Biden/Warren matraquent en boucle que Sanders va faire fuir les voteurs par sa "radicalit", mais ce n'est pas dit du tout. D'une part Sanders n'est pas si radical que a, et Biden/Warren ne sont pas si modrs que a, c'est juste que l'chiquier politique a gliss  droite. D'autre part beaucoup voient Biden comme un milliardaire aux dents longues et Warren comme une coquille vide, niveau charisme ce sont deux hutres, et spcialement face  Trump. En jouant la carte des "modrs" ils prennent un risque : blaser leur base lectorale, et dlaisser certaines dmographies qui pourraient bnficier d'un programme plus  gauche mais qui vont rester chez elles si le choix est entre se faire enculer par Biden ou Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est tout  fait possible que Sanders fasse un plus gros score que Biden ou Warren face  Trump.


Exactement !

Bernie Sanders, meilleur candidat pour battre Trump  l'lection prsidentielle?



> Et selon les derniers sondages, *Bernie Sanders est de loin le candidat dmocrate le plus populaire au sein de la communaut latino-amricaine*. Le snateur y remporte plus de 35% des voix, contre moins de 25% pour Biden, ou  peine plus de 10% pour Warren et Bloomberg.
> 
> Sanders crase aussi totalement la concurrence dmocrate parmi deux lectorats qui renferment un potentiel sous-exploit en 2016:* la gnration Z (les 18/22 ans) et la gnration Y (les 23/38 ans)*. Il y remporte respectivement prs de 50% et 40% des voix. Des allis de taille, sils sont davantage galvaniss que pendant la prsidentielle prcdente, car ils votent habituellement en grande partie dmocrate et reprsenteront le 3 novembre 2020 quatre lecteurs sur dix.


Il ne faut pas accorder trop d'importance aux analyses des mdias mainstream, d'aprs eu le Stay allait l'emporter largement et Hillary Cliton tait certaine de gagner.

Bernie Sanders semble hyper clean par rapport aux autres candidats.

====
Edit :
On ne sait pas, mais peut-tre que a commence bien pour Bernie Sanders :
Bernie Sanders publie ses rsultats dans l'Iowa et revendique la victoire



> Le snateur prcise que ces chiffres ne sont pas officiels et quil ne reprsentent que 40% des quelque 1700 centres de votes. Mais nos soutiens ont travaill trop dur et trop longtemps pour attendre de voir les rsultats de leur travail, juge son quipe de campagne. Elizabeth Warren arriverait en 3e position avec 21,24% et Joe Biden loin derrire avec seulement 12,37%.


Bon l a doit tre comme en 2016, ceux qui trouvent que Joe Biden est trop corrompu votent pour Sanders.
Sanders Claims 2016 Primary Was Rigged, Wont Commit to Supporting Winner



> It is true that, in a very broad sense, Democratic Party leaders decided early on to support Clintons candidacy, and she received major endorsements from elected officials and interest groups. That, however, is not what most people understand by the term rigged. Whats more, the process probably benefited Sanders. By clearing the field for Clinton, Sanders was able to position himself as the catch-all candidate for a broad coalition of voters who opposed Clinton for various reasons: Voters who considered her too moderate, or too liberal, or *too corrupt* all voted for Sanders, who had the anti-Clinton field to himself.


Les gens importants du partie dmocrate soutiennent Elizabeth Warren et Joe Biden, apparemment les lecteurs n'ont pas suivi l'lite, ce qui est toujours intressant.
En France je pense qu'on va viter les primaires  cause de la dbcle de 2017, les partis avaient prvu Valls VS Jup, les lecteurs ont choisi Hamon VS Fillon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielles amricaines, J-267 : Joe Biden en passe de perdre son statut de favori



> Le revers essuy dans lIowa, o il a termin en quatrime position et qui pourrait se rpter dans le New Hampshire, le 11 fvrier, *a pouss lancien vice-prsident  attaquer ses rivaux.
> *
> Il sen est pris au snateur du Vermont Bernie Sanders, pingl pour son attachement au  socialisme  qui pourrait tre, selon Joe Biden, dvastateur pour le camp dmocrate, ainsi quau benjamin de la course, Pete Buttigieg, moqu dans une publicit de campagne pour son maigre bilan de maire de South Bend, une ville moyenne de lIndiana. Lancien vice-prsident a assur dimanche 9 fvrier que le jeune candidat, malgr sa victoire sur le fil dans lIowa  nest pas Barack Obama . la rplique na pas tard.  Il a raison, je ne suis pas Barack Obama, mais lui non plus , a rtorqu Pete Buttigieg.


Mais quel nul Joe Biden...
Les favoris sont Bernie Sanders et Pete Buttigieg, les attaquer ne va probablement pas l'aider...

C'est un peu comme l'impopulaire Hillary Clinton a fait a :
 Personne ne l'aime  : Bernie Sanders attaqu par Hillary Clinton



> Personne ne l'aime, personne ne veut travailler avec lui , avance-t-elle dans le film intitul Hillary.  Il a t au Congrs pendant des annes, il n'avait qu'un seul snateur pour le soutenir. Personne ne l'aime, personne ne veut travailler avec lui, il n'a rien fait , assne l'ex-secrtaire d'tat amricaine.  J'ai vraiment de la peine pour les gens qui s'y laissent prendre.


C'est trs facile de trouver des tasuniens qui dtestent Hillary Clinton.
Ce genre de propos est contre productif. (l'ennemie de mon ennemi est mon ami)

----------


## Ryu2000

Pete Buttigieg ressemble beaucoup trop  Macron, c'est inquitant :
Pete Buttigieg : l'  Obamacron  des primaires



> Peter Beinart, un ditorialiste de The Atlantic, le compare, lui,  un autre jeune centriste, presque sorti de nulle part et qui a russi  prendre la prsidence de son pays : Emmanuel Macron. Mme milieu, mmes tudes, mme carrire professionnelle, mme profil. Personne ne le donnait gagnant, mais il a bnfici du cafouillage de ses adversaires.  Si le prsident Buttigieg essaie de lancer des politiques qui psent sur les classes moyennes amricaines dans le but de rduire les missions de carbone ou de limiter la dette nationale, crit Peter Beinart, il risque de se couper de pans entiers du pays.  Et de susciter peut-tre une rbellion faon Gilets jaunes.


Bernie Sanders peut arriver en tte dans le New Hampshire.
Primaire: dans le New Hampshire, les dmocrates veulent faire oublier le fiasco de l'Iowa



> Pour le moment cependant, sa perce reste modre dans les tudes d'opinion o Bernie Sanders, snateur de l'Etat du Vermont, contigu  celui du New Hampshire, domine. Dans les trois derniers sondages relays ce lundi sur le site RealClearPolitics, il tient en effet, et largement, ses rivaux  distance. Dans l'enqute conduite pour le Boston Globe, il est jaug  27%, devant Pete Buttigieg et ses 19%, Amy Klobuchar  14%, Elizabeth Warren et Joe Biden, fixs  12%.


=================
Edit :
Jusqu'ici tout va bien :
Sanders remporte le New Hampshire, suivi de prs par les modrs Buttigieg et Klobuchar
a fait plaisir de voir Elizabeth Warren et Joe Biden faire des petits scores, par contre Pete Buttigieg est un peu inquitant, mais si il gagne les primaires a m'tonnerait qu'il batte Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prend toi a Bloomberg !  ::mrgreen::  :8-):  ::P: 
Dbat dmocrate: mauvaise prestation pour Bloomberg, Sanders confirme son statut de favori



> Le dbat des candidats dmocrates a mal tourn mercredi soir  Las Vegas pour Michael Bloomberg. Aprs avoir men depuis des mois une campagne massive sur internet et  la tlvision, le milliardaire et ancien maire de New-York se retrouvait pour la premire fois face aux autres prtendants  la nomination du parti dmocrate.
> *Tous ont commenc  attaquer le nouveau venu, laccusant de vouloir acheter son lection grce  son immense fortune personnelle, lui reprochant ses commentaires misogynes et les accords de non-divulgation passs avec des femmes quil aurait ainsi humilies. Sa politique scuritaire mene lorsquil tait maire de New-York, qui avait rduit considrablement la criminalit, mais au prix de contrles policiers visant les minorits noires et hispanique, a aussi t critique.*
> (...)
> Cest finalement Sanders, en tte dans les derniers sondages, qui sen est le mieux sorti, parvenant  rpter son message au cours de la soire :  les tats-Unis sont le seul pays dvelopp  ne pas fournir de couverture mdicale universelle  ses citoyens . *Il a accus les corporations pharmaceutiques et les compagnies dassurance de tout faire pour empcher la rforme en profondeur du systme, et de financer dans ce but les campagnes de ses adversaires.*
> 
> Bloomberg a accus Sanders de tenir un discours qui allait servir   faire rlire Trump  :  *C'est ridicule. Nous n'allons pas rejeter le capitalise. D'autres pays ont essay. Cela s'appelait le communisme, et cela n'a tout simplement pas fonctionn* , a dit Bloomberg.
>  Cest un coup facile , a rtorqu Sanders.  *Ce que vous appelez communisme, cest ce qui existe au Danemark* .


a fait plaisir de voir Joe Biden et Michael Bloomberg se prendre une branle  :;):  ::mrgreen:: 
Bernie Sanders c'est le meilleur, en plus il s'en prend aux lobbys pharmaceutique et aux assurances, si il continue comme a il va tre lu en 2020, il faut esprer que les primaires dmocrates ne soient pas truqu pour faire passer Pete Buttigieg.

Hillary Clinton de nouveau accuse d'avoir trich aux primaires dmocrates

====
Edit :
En France on ne sait plus ce que c'est sait d'avoir un prsident populaire (a craint vraiment d'avoir enchan Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, si a se trouve on fera encore pire la prochaine fois...) :
La popularit de Donald Trump au plus haut



> Depuis la fin du mois d'octobre, Donald Trump connat par exemple une lgre embellie dans les sondages, que la procdure de destitution n'a pas entache, *au contraire*. Aussi bien selon FiveThirtyEight que selon RealClearPolitics , *les courbes de popularit et d'impopularit du prsident amricain atteignent ce mercredi respectivement leur plus haut et leur plus bas depuis le dbut de l'anne 2017*. Le premier site indique que sa popularit est  44,6% et son impopularit  51%, un record depuis le 17 mars 2017. Le second donne des valeurs respectives de 45,9% (ce qui lui permet de frler son record du 4 fvrier 2017,  46,0%, deux semaines aprs sa prise de fonction) et de 51%.


Peut-tre que Sanders pourrait le battre, mais a va tre tendu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bernie Sanders est clairement un bon gars, il y a un signe qui ne trompe pas :
Bernie Sanders, lautre explication  la chute de la Bourse



> Le march digre la probabilit de plus de 50% que Bernie [Sanders] obtienne linvestiture du parti dmocrate , avanait hier soir Jeffrey Gundlach, le patron de la firme dinvestissement DoubleLine Capital,  la chane dinformations financires CNBC. Ce week-end, le candidat autoproclam  socialiste  a, en effet, assomm la concurrence lors du caucus du Nevada, prenant ainsi une large avance sur Pete Buttigieg, Joe Biden et Elizabeth Warren.
> 
> Si Bernie Sanders venait  remporter le Super Tuesday, mardi prochain, cest lui qui serait ladversaire de Donald Trump. Que les sondages donnent perdant sil venait effectivement  tre oppos  ce candidat dmocrate, *favorable  un impt sur la fortune, au dmantlement des grandes banques, au plafonnement des rachats d'actions par les entreprises et  linstauration dun salaire minimum de 15 dollars. Bernie Sanders a galement promis de s'attaquer  l'industrie pharmaceutique.* Sa grande proposition,  Medicare for All , une couverture sant universelle, mettrait fin  l'assurance maladie prive comme celle fournie par UnitedHealth.


Le gars ne dit pas "mon ennemi c'est la finance", c'est la finance qui arrive et qui dit "Bernie Sanders est notre ennemi".

Pour l'instant elle est trs bien cette primaire dmocrates, Michael Bloomberg et Joe Biden se prennent une branle c'est cool.  :8-):  :+1: 
Pete Buttigieg le Macron US, ne devrait pas passer.
Bernie Sanders est le meilleur candidat pour battre Trump, je ne dis pas qu'il va y arriver je dis que les autres feraient pire.

===================
Edit :
Le parti dmocrate n'aime pas tellement la dmocratie :
Prsidentielle amricaine, J-250 : la pousse de Bernie Sanders inquite les dmocrates
a drange certaines personnes que Bernie Sanders risque de gagner les primaires dmocrates.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le confinement est prolong d'un mois aux USA :

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que Trump est en train de crer le RSA aux USA :
Donald Trump annonce un nouveau plan d'aide  l'conomie



> Le prsident amricain a notamment prolong une allocation-chmage de 400 dollars par semaine et prvoit une coupe dans les charges salariales.
> (...)
> Donald Trump a ainsi sign quatre dcrets qui prvoient des coupes dans les charges salariales, une allocation chmage prolonge de 400 dollars par semaine, des protections pour les locataires menacs d'expulsion et un report du remboursement des emprunts tudiants.
> 
> Le premier document prvoit un gel des charges salariales pour les Amricains dont les salaires ne dpassent pas 100.000 dollars par an. Si je suis vainqueur le 3 novembre, j'ai l'intention d'annuler ces charges, a promis Donald Trump qui est  la trane dans les sondages.
> 
> Un deuxime dcret ordonne aux ministres du Logement, de la Sant et le CDC (Centre de lutte contre les maladies) de s'assurer que les locataires et les propritaires puissent rester chez eux, a-t-il dit.
> 
> Le troisime document prolonge jusqu' la fin de l'anne l'aide accorde aux chmeurs, en plus de celles alloues par les Etats-Unis.
> ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le prsident amricain Donald Trump, nomin pour le Prix Nobel de la Paix 2021



> Le Norvgien a salu l'engagement du prsident amricain en faveur pour "l'accord de paix historique" conclu entre Isral et les mirats Arabes Unis le mois dernier. La semaine dernire, Donald Trump tait galement intervenu lors du sommet Serbie-Kosovo, organis  la Maison-Blanche. Le prsident amricain s'tait alors rjoui dune possible "grande paix au Moyen-Orient". La Serbie a par la suite annonc qu'elle allait transfrer son ambassade en Isral  Jrusalem.


Le prix Nobel de la paix c'est une grosse blague, Obama et l'UE l'ont eu...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le remplacent de Trump n'est pas un grand orateur :
Joe Biden answers awkwardly when asked about calling Vladimir Putin a killer ahead of their summit
Il est au bout de sa vie le type.

Son quipe de communication ne peut pas lui mettre un prompteur ou une oreillette pour lui indiquer quoi dire ?
Il faut l'aider le pauvre.

Edit :
Peut-tre que si il rigole au dbut c'est une rfrence  a :

----------


## Madmac

> Peut-tre que si il rigole au dbut c'est une rfrence  a]


Ou peyt-tre  cela:



> Le journaliste qui a rvl lhistoire du Tarmac Clinton-Lynch et a qui reu des menaces de mort  considrables  a t retrouv mort


Les journalistes critiquent beaucoup les Clinitons. Sans doute parce que contrairement avec Poutine, ils risquent plus d'avoir "des accidents"

https://www.zejournal.mobi/index.php...w_detail/23362

----------


## Madmac

> [
> 
> Le prix Nobel de la paix c'est une grosse blague, Obama et l'UE l'ont eu...


Mais Trump l'a mrit. Il a calm le jeu au Moyen-Orient avec cet accord.Mais aussi avec le retrait des troupes de la rgion. Il a cess les attaque amricaines en Syrie. Et il a calm la Core du Nord. Ce qui est vraiment remarquable avec l'opposition qu'il avait dans son propre pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est bout du rouleau Jojo :
Le prsident amricain Joe Biden est-il trop vieux ?



> Victime de deux ruptures d'anvrisme en 1988, *le septuagnaire a le coeur fragile et des trous de mmoires*. Il lui est arriv de dire "Donald Trump" au lieu de "Vladimir Poutine" et de parler de "la prsidente Harris" pour voquer sa vice-prsidente. Dans un sommet du G7, il a confondu la Libye avec la Syrie. Un autre jour, c'tait Covid et Covax. Il arrive mme que Biden, l'air hagard, prononce des phrases sans queue ni tte en marmonnant. En septembre dernier, en visioconfrence, il ne se souvenait plus du nom de son interlocuteur - le Premier ministre australien Scott Morrison.


Le parti dmocrate aimerait bien le remplacer.
Allez courage, et "Let's go Brandon"  :;):  ::zoubi::

----------


## BenoitM

> Il est bout du rouleau Jojo :
> Le prsident amricain Joe Biden est-il trop vieux ?
> 
> 
> Le parti dmocrate aimerait bien le remplacer.
> Allez courage, et "Let's go Brandon"


Ma mre, elle m'appelait pas le nom des chats... (et elle devait pas avoir 60 ans)...
C'est surtout que maintenant tous est film...
Et franchement si on a pas mieux pour s'attaquer au gens que la confusion de nom...  ::roll::

----------


## David_g

Mon avis sur cela sera assez clair : covfefe.

----------


## Ryu2000

a ne doit pas tre marrant de faire parti des conseillers en communication de Joe Biden.
Tu te fais chier  crire des discours et le type n'arrive pas  les ressortir correctement  ::(: . a doit tre un peu frustrant.
La vieillesse est un naufrage, si on devient vieux on risque de finir snile comme lui.

Crise en Ukraine : Joe Biden sme le trouble par ses propos contradictoires sur la menace russe



> Interrog sur les intentions du matre du Kremlin, Joe Biden a rpondu comme un expert ou un commentateur, au lieu de sen tenir aux lignes rouges dictes par son administration.  Je pense quil va entrer. Il doit faire quelque chose.  La confusion sest installe aprs une autre remarque :  Cela dpend de ce quil fait. Cest une chose sil sagit dune incursion mineure  A partir de quel degr une agression russe serait-elle acceptable ? Le prsident ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky, a vite ragi sur Twitter, en anglais.  Nous voulons rappeler aux grandes puissances quil nexiste pas dincursions mineures et de petites nations. 
> 
> Dans la soire, au terme de la confrence de presse, la porte-parole de la Maison Blanche, Jen Psaki, a d publier un communiqu pour reformater la position officielle, en soulignant la distinction entre cyberattaque, attaque de type paramilitaire et invasion militaire classique. Joe Biden lui-mme, jeudi, a tent de dissiper le trouble.  Si un groupe dunits russes, quel quil soit, traverse la frontire de lUkraine, cest une invasion. 
> 
> Joe Biden a sembl donner un gage public  Moscou
> Au cours de sa confrence de presse, le prsident amricain a prdit un  dsastre  pour la Russie, si elle choisissait laventure militaire. Il a mme voqu le fait que  leurs banques ne pourront plus commercer en dollars , sans entrer dans les dtails. Une perspective explosive, qui aurait, reconnat-il, un  impact ngatif  pour les Etats-Unis comme pour les conomies europennes. Voil pourquoi les sanctions financires envisages  Washington, comme la dconnexion de la Russie du systme dinformation Swift, ne font absolument pas lunanimit au sein de lUnion europenne (UE).


a c'est terrible le systme Swift, si les USA veulent faire chier un pays, ils peuvent lui interdire d'utiliser Visa et MasterCard  ::(: 
C'est pour a que c'est important que tous les pays du monde acceptent d'autres monnaies que le dollar US.

----------


## Franois M.

> a c'est terrible le systme Swift, si les USA veulent faire chier un pays, ils peuvent lui interdire d'utiliser Visa et MasterCard 
> .


 Swift est un systme d'change interbancaire d'origine europenne qui a plus de 40 ans et c'est d'ailleurs, juridiquement, une cooprative de droit belge; si l'accord dit "SWIFT 2" permet en effet aux amricains davoir accs aux donnes, ils ne peuvent pas pour autant procder  une dconnexion d'un pays unilatralement - techniquement parlant, ils ne peuvent mme pas du tout, tout ce qu'ils peuvent faire c'est bloquer les changes Swift d'un pays donn vers les USA. (il faudrait vrifier les lments juridiques prcis, mais c'est trop demand pour un journaliste du PQ format Berlinois).

----------


## Ryu2000

Le rseau SWIFT suspend des banques iraniennes aprs le retour des sanctions amricaines



> Le fournisseur mondial de services de messagerie financire scuriss SWIFT a annonc lundi sa dcision de suspendre l'accs de certaines banques iraniennes  son rseau *aprs la dcision des tats-Unis de rimposer des sanctions*  l'Iran.


a parle bien de sanction amricaine et de dconnexion du rseau Swift ou bien ?
Bon alors ok, peut-tre que les USA ne contrlent pas Swift, mais quand il y a des sanctions US, il y peut y avoir une dconnexion du rseau.

Swift : 5 minutes pour comprendre la menace financire que font peser les tats-Unis sur la Russie



> *Les Amricains nont pas cart lide de pousser Swift*, une entreprise belge permettant la majorit des transactions internationales,  dbrancher la Russie. Une mesure qui, si elle devait tre prise, aurait dimportantes rpercussions.


Comment les Amricains menacent la Russie en utlisant SWIFT comme arme fatale



> Ce n'est pas trs connu pourtant quand on fait des virements bancaires, on le voit : c'est le systme de traitement des paiements interbancaires, donc des virements. Il ne transfre pas de fonds, mais c'est lui qui envoie les ordres de paiement. Il a t cr en 1973.  peu prs 10.000 tablissements financiers sont adhrents dans la quasi-totalit des pays recenss par l'ONU. En ralit, c'est une banque de droit belge. *Mais de fait, elle est contrle par les tats-Unis, tout simplement parce que c'est le dollar qui est la principale monnaie internationale*. Et donc, les tats-Unis sont le pays le plus important, de trs loin, du systme.

----------


## Franois M.

> a parle bien de sanction amricaine et de dconnexion du rseau Swift ou bien ?


Oui, et ... ?




> Bon alors ok, peut-tre que les USA ne contrlent pas Swift, mais quand il y a des sanctions US, il y peut y avoir une dconnexion du rseau.


Bien sur, je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Relis.
Par exemple, sur la Russie il y a eu une rsolution du PE demandant le blocage de l'accs Swift de ce pays. (en 2013 ou 2014, je ne sais plus).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bon alors ok, peut-tre que les USA ne contrlent pas Swift, mais quand il y a des sanctions US, il y peut y avoir une dconnexion du rseau.


Ds qu'il y a utilisation du dollar, il y a possibilit de sanction US. Donc un rseau d'changes inter bancaire, forcment...

----------


## Ryu2000

Voil ! Donc c'est bien ce que je dis, quand les USA veulent faire chier un pays ils peuvent le faire dconnecter du rseau Swift.
On l'a vu avec l'Iran et la Russie.

LIran coup du rseau SWIFT: il est temps de crer un systme financier alternatif



> Le fait que *Donald Trump ait intimid les dirigeants du rseau SWIFT et les a contraints  dconnecter l'Iran* de son systme a pouss le reste du monde  comprendre que "si l'Amrique pouvait le faire avec l'Iran, la mme chose pourrait nous arriver un jour  nous. Il nous faut un systme alternatif, a rsum l'interlocuteur de Sputnik.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias Franais ne sont pas top en traduction :
 Espce de connard  : le prsident amricain Joe Biden insulte un journaliste



> Linsulte (*What a stupid son of a bitch* ) est par la suite apparue telle quelle dans la transcription de la runion envoye lundi soir par la Maison Blanche. Ce drapage est un nouveau signe de la nervosit du dmocrate de 79 ans, confront  une cote de popularit anmique et qui peine  relancer sa prsidence.


Parfois tu crois que le micro est teint et en fait non.

----------


## Madmac

> Les mdias Franais ne sont pas top en traduction :
>  Espce de connard  : le prsident amricain Joe Biden insulte un journaliste
> 
> 
> Parfois tu crois que le micro est teint et en fait non.


Le type est carrment snile par moment. Il passe son temps  faire des commentaires qui on ni queue, ni tte. Je plains srieusement la personne qui fait la traduction pour les sourds. Ils doivent penser qu'elle manques des bout de conversation. C'est franchement terrifiant de penser que ce type a accs  des armes atomiques. Et qu'il dsire jouer   "qui pisse le plus loin vec Poutine"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le type est carrment snile par moment.


Comment a "par moment" ?
On dirait qu'il souffre de la maladie d'Alzheimer ou quelque chose comme a.




> C'est franchement terrifiant de penser que ce type a accs  des armes atomiques.


Arf
Perso a ne m'inquite pas plus que a, personne ne va utiliser d'arme atomique.




> Et qu'il dsire jouer


Quand ta popularit est trs basse il faut bien essayer des trucs.
Crer un ennemi est une stratgie qui historiquement fonctionne trs bien, avoir un ennemi en commun a rapproche les gens.

----------


## David_g

et la bombe du moment aux USA : c'est de voir le brouillon d'une opinion d'Alito qui parle de revenir sur "Roe Vs Wade" (Le fait mme que cela soit publi et sorti montre l'importance extrme de "Roe vs Wade"). 
Cela promet de longs problmes dans les diffrents tats (certains avaient dj attaqu Roe Vs Wade indirectement et ouvert de plus la porte  des grosses problmatiques juridiques)

----------


## escartefigue

propos du psychopathe perruqu :

https://www.lapresse.ca/internationa...ump-malade.php

----------

